# KLEINe Galerie



## Ketterechts (3. Juli 2007)

Hab jetzt schon diverse Anläufe mit der Suchfunktion gestartet , konnte aber nie was wirklich brauchbares finden - immer nur Beiträge die nach 10 Posts wieder in der Versenkung verschwunden sind - schade eigentlich .
Immerhin gehören die Bikes mit Sicherheit zu den absoluten Highlights der 90er - bunt und unverschämt teuer und in der Bauxit Rubrik eine der auffälligsten Marken . Ich selbst bin ja kein echter Kleinkenner und in Sachen Bauxit steh ich mehr auf GT . Aber Anfang der 90er habe auch ich mir die Nase an der Scheibe vom Bikeladen plattgedrückt , wo diese Monsterteile standen .
Aber natürlich ist mein Thread auf ein aktuelles Erlebnis zurückzuführen :
Vor ziemlich genau 2 Wochen hab ich etwas in der Bucht gesurft und ein Klein zum SofortKauf erblickt - ganz in meiner Nähe - der Preis war super und so musste ich einfach zuschlagen . Ne Woche später abgeholt - auseinandergebaut , geputzt und mit einigen Modifikationen wieder zusammengeschraubt .
Hab auch gleich eine Frage an die echten Kleinkenner .
Habe das Bike als Pinnacle , Baujahr 92 gekauft - stimmt das ?

Hier mal ein Bild vom Rad 




Jetzt ist mein KLEIN ja eher eins von der unscheinbaren Sorte , wäre super wenn hier noch einige ihre Schätzchen zeigen würden , den das Schönste in diesem Forum sind immernoch die Bilder von den Bikes .
Würde mich über rege Teilnahme freuen .

Gruss Benjamin


----------



## der_raubfisch (3. Juli 2007)

Ich finde die Idee großartig! Ich bin auch ein großer Klein-Fan! Habe ein 02er Attitude Race, passt eher weniger ins Classic Forum, deshalb kein Bild!

Aber trotzdem möchte ich eure KLeins sehen!!!



MfG der_raubfisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawumm (3. Juli 2007)

> Habe das Bike als Pinnacle , Baujahr 92 gekauft - stimmt das ?



würde sagen das passt!  

dann muss ich meins auch reinsetzen, allerdings ein 92er Rascal


----------



## flott.weg (3. Juli 2007)

als schalter






...und momentan als singlespeeder






ist im übrigen nen 90er taem storck 

grüße jan


----------



## euphras (3. Juli 2007)

flott.weg schrieb:


> ist im übrigen nen 90er taem storck
> 
> grüße jan



Und genau deshalb glaube ich nicht, daß das Klein aus 1992 ist. Ich bin zwar kein Klein-Fachmann, kann mich aber erinnern, daß Klein sehr frühzeitig auf integrierte Steuersätze aus eingepressten Industriekugellagern umgestiegen ist. Daß es ein Klein Rahmen ist, denke ich auch (innenverlegte Züge).


----------



## flott.weg (3. Juli 2007)

euphras schrieb:


> Und genau deshalb glaube ich nicht, daß das Klein aus 1992 ist. Ich bin zwar kein Klein-Fachmann, kann mich aber erinnern, daß Klein sehr frühzeitig auf integrierte Steuersätze aus eingepressten Industriekugellagern umgestiegen ist. Daß es ein Klein Rahmen ist, denke ich auch (innenverlegte Züge).




ist nen 90er. orig. kaufquittung vorhanden.

grüße jan


----------



## euphras (3. Juli 2007)

flott.weg schrieb:


> ist nen 90er. orig. kaufquittung vorhanden.
> 
> grüße jan



Ich meinte nicht Dein Rad, ich meinte das schwarze Bike des threadstarters.


----------



## stylzdavis (3. Juli 2007)

Meins:
Ist vielleicht schon bekannt, aber nochmal für die Galerie









Cook RSR schwarz
Onza HO Pedale
LRS Bullseye (silber, poliert) mit Mavic 117 SUP Ceramic
Dura Ace Schraubkranz
Grafton Speed Controllers poliert
Grafton ReEntry schwarz, silber poliert
Michelin Hi-Lite Hot 1.9 Reifen
Schaltwerk, Umwerfer, Daumies Shimano XT 735
Ringle Moby Stütze, silber -> inzwischen durch eine schwarze American Classic getauscht, weil zeitlich passender.
Ringle Ti Stix Spanner schwarz
Ringle H2O Flaschenhalter
Sattel: Flite, was sonst?

So sieht für mich ein perfektes Team Attitude aus   Wer mehr will is n Ferkel!

Schöne Idee mit der Galerie, wenn hier mal einige nicht so fotofaul wären


----------



## kawumm (3. Juli 2007)

> Und genau deshalb glaube ich nicht, daß das Klein aus 1992 ist.........



Integrierte Steuersätze hatte damals nur das Attitude und das Adroit. Mir ist kein Pinnacle/Rascal bekannt das das jemals gehabt hätte  und ich habe  zu der Zeit (91-93) ungefähr 5 vielleicht auch 6 Stück aufgebaut.............


----------



## höhenangst (3. Juli 2007)

Pinnacles, Rascal und Fervor hatten 1 Zoll Steuersatzmass ganz normal wie alle anderen Räder auch zu dieser Zeit. Nur Attitude, Adroit  und Adept hatten MC 1 bzw. später MC 2 Steuersätze mit passender Gabel und LVE.
Hier mal mein Fervor und ein Atti in team USA als Rahmenset und ein sea&sky.


----------



## rofl0r (4. Juli 2007)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Habe das Bike als Pinnacle , Baujahr 92 gekauft - stimmt das ?



Das Pinnecle hat ab ´92 nen Model-Schriftzug auf dem Oberrohr. Deins ist also eher ein Jahrgang 90/91. Ansonsten findet man hier so wenige Kleins, weil die alle beim Wundel rumhaengen -> www.wundel.com

Und dann noch ein leckers Bild, vom ungeputzen Bike  






Mehr Bilder im Album


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## obi-wan-mtb (4. Juli 2007)

meines Klein ist vieleicht keines "echtes" Klein > 1996 = erster Jahr von Trek...
:-(
aber sieht ja doch noch ganz gut aus, oder?
Mit 
- Ringle H2O, satteltutze und Zooka clamp on
- RaceFace next LP 1999
- CrossRide (1999?)
- Manitou SX 1998
- XT v-brakes 1996


----------



## kailinds (5. Juli 2007)

Hier sind meine Kleins:

1992 Attitude 'Horizon Linear Fade' (leider jetzt verkauft)





1993 Attitude 'Sea & Sky' 





1995 Adept 'Coral Reef' (sehr selten)





Habe auch ein 1993 Adroit in 'Rain Forest' aber das ist "under construction"...


----------



## posh26 (5. Juli 2007)

Alle Kleins sehen einfach fantastich aus! Toll!


----------



## Rolling Mad Man (6. Juli 2007)




----------



## Rolling Mad Man (6. Juli 2007)




----------



## myfisch (6. Juli 2007)

Ich weiß, es ist nur ein Halbklein, da 96" aber es fährt sich sehr schön- zur Zeit ist es zum Frauenracer mutiert mit weichem Sattel und steilem Vorbau!






Naja, hier dafür noch was Klassisches! 






Greets Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (6. Juli 2007)

@ kailinds

Geile Attitudes - diese durchgestylten bikes ham schon was - bei allen anderen sieht sowas total übertrieben aus , aber bei nem KLEIN gehört das einfach so

@ all

Was mich am meisten freut , ist die Tatsache , dass die Bikes scheinbar auch bewegt werden und natürlich , dass hier eine rege Teilnahme herrscht , auch wenn bestimmt noch das eine oder andere Schmuckstück nicht gezeigt wurde .

ALSO LOS TRAUT EUCH


----------



## Rolling Mad Man (6. Juli 2007)

wieviel würdet ihr zahlen für einen 96er attitute rahmen mit missiontech lenker vorbau kombi und mag21 in blau-rot?

viele kratzer, dellen auf dem oberrohr..., sind da 200 bis 250 euro zuviel?


----------



## Rolling Mad Man (6. Juli 2007)

ätt kailinds?

wieviel ist der rahmen/gabl mag 21 in o.a. farbe an deinem 1. attitude wert? in schlechtestem zustand?

ab wann hatten klein steuerrohrplaketten? ab wann 11/8 steuerrohr?


----------



## CarstenB (7. Juli 2007)

Rolling Mad Man schrieb:


> ätt kailinds?
> 
> wieviel ist der rahmen/gabl mag 21 in o.a. farbe an deinem 1. attitude wert? in schlechtestem zustand?
> 
> ab wann hatten klein steuerrohrplaketten? ab wann 11/8 steuerrohr?



1 1/8 lenkkopf gab es das erste mal 1994 am Pulse. fervor/rascal und pinnacle hatten weiterhin den 1" lenkkopf. attitude mit 1 1/8 lenkkopf ab 1997. plaketten hatten die offiziell nach europa importierten kleins. ab wann? bin mir nicht sicher aber ab 1994 sicherlich. 

wert im schlechtesten zustand ist gegen 0. muesstest du schon genauer spezifizieren. beulen sind wenn nicht zu gross eher ein kosmetisches problem aber auch da haengt es davon ab wo genau sie sind. wichtiger ist ob die eingepressten lager noch gut sind und zb die sattelstuetzklemme nicht eingerissen ist. chainsuck kann auch ein problem sein wenn zu tief. mag21 deutet eher auf 94 oder aelter hin. hat es wie das von kai die lenkervorbaueinheit mit schaft dann ist es 93 oder aelter. die mc2 ahead lenkervorbaueinheit gab es von 94-98. wenn die lager noch brauchbar sind sollten 250e ok sein, aber wie gesagt, haengt von den details ab.

carsten


----------



## crankomatic (8. Juli 2007)

schöner Thread! Hier mein 93er Pinnacle:


----------



## kawumm (18. Juli 2007)

Hier mal mein Kleines gepimptes Rascal  






Topline Kurbel in purple mit XTR 900 Blätter
Grafton Pedale purple
LRS Ringle Naben in purple mit Mavic 117 SUP Ceramic ; Messerspeichen ; Nippel in purple
Dura Ace Schraubkranz
Grafton Speed Controllers in purple
Grafton ReEntry in purple
Ritchey Racing K Force 1.9
Schaltwerk, Umwerfer XTR 900
Daumies Shimano XT 735
Ringle Moby Stütze in schwarz mit Sattelbefestigung in purple
Ringle Ti Stix Spanner in purple
Ringle H2O Flaschenhalter in purple
Sattel Flite
Gabel Tange Switchblade 
Chris King Steuersatz in purple 
Klein Mc1 150mm in schwarz
Griffe werden hoffentlich bald ein paar Odi Attack kommen 
Bullseye Schaltwerksrädchen in purple

ansonsten noch Ringle Mojos in purple und alle "unwichtigen" Schrauben in Alu und purple..... das solls gewesen sein!


----------



## Effendi Sahib (18. Juli 2007)

Die Steigerung von Klein? Kleiner!

Die Bilder zeigen dean48 (aka Jürgen), einen edlen Singlespeeder und Nele (jüngste Teilnehmerin bei Berliner Classic-MTB-Treffen):

Sternfahrt am 3. Juni, Nele wird chauffiert:











KLEIN(er) Fan:






Grüßchen

Erol


----------



## Effendi Sahib (19. Juli 2007)

So - Foto von Nele ist jetzt etwas bearbeitet...

(Hatte bereits beim Fotografieren aufgepaßt, nicht zu "intim" abzulichten)






Ein wirklich drolliges kleines Mädel. Jürgen kann stolz sein!  

LG Erol


----------



## on any sunday (20. Juli 2007)

Mein KLEIN wird bald wird bald zwanzig, kaum zu glauben, und immer noch im Einsatz.


----------



## bsg (20. Juli 2007)

Autsch ... Zwanzig Jahre in diesem Look ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (20. Juli 2007)

Mein 96er...


----------



## bjoernsen (1. August 2007)

Jaja.. das waren noch Zeiten...

mein 92er Klein...


----------



## RM-Cirrus (1. August 2007)

Ich warte noch drauf, dass unser Berliner Barbesitzer (alter Schulfreund) seine Kleins zeigt. Wenn er alle zeigt, die er hat oder hatte, hat der Fred bald 3 Seiten mehr.


----------



## Biff (2. August 2007)

hmm...


----------



## der_schwabe (8. August 2007)

Hi Klein-Fans!
Vom 31.08. bis 02.09.07 findet in Ulm an der schönen Donau das erste Kleintreffen Deutschlands statt!
Derzeit sind ca. 10 Teilnehmer angemeldet. Wenn mind. 20 Teilnehmer am Start sind, dann wäre das der Bike einen Bericht wert!!! 
Also ziemlich zügig anmelden!
Nähere Infos unter:

www.kleintreffen.de

Ich hoffe man sieht sich!
Gruss
der_schwabe


----------



## bekr (11. August 2007)

leider nicht meiner aber ein schöner hier http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250142410347&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=015


----------



## armin-m (11. August 2007)

bekr schrieb:


> leider nicht meiner aber ein schöner hier http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250142410347&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=015



Dir ist aber schon bewusst, dass ein Ebay-Link genau das richtige für ne Galerie
ist oder?

Abgesehen davon, dass der Link so was dekoratives hat führt er nach 90 Tagen dann komplett ins Leere


----------



## armin-m (11. August 2007)

Damit ich nicht nur ironische Kritik übe sondern auch was konstruktiv beitrage...

Meine:

















Detailbilder gibts in meinem Fotoalbum...


----------



## höhenangst (12. August 2007)

Hi, Bifff könntest du bitte grössere Bilder oder Einzelfotos von deinen Schmuckstücken hier einstellen? 
Danke 
und noch mein 94ziger Atti , fast NOS nur sehr wenige km bewegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bekr (12. August 2007)

was für naben sind es die dran sind?
danke



höhenangst schrieb:


> Hi, Bifff könntest du bitte grössere Bilder oder Einzelfotos von deinen Schmuckstücken hier einstellen?
> Danke
> und noch mein 94ziger Atti , fast NOS nur sehr wenige km bewegt


----------



## höhenangst (12. August 2007)

Hi es handelt sich um ULTERRAIN Naben, sind für gerade Speichen. Frag mich aber nicht wo die herkommen .


----------



## bekr (12. August 2007)

und die speichen werden dann von de achsenseite eingesteckt?


----------



## chri5 (22. August 2007)

Damit der Thread nicht in der Versenkung untergeht:

Mein erstes Klein von 1989:
(keine bloeden Witze, wegen meinem behaemmerten Aussehen!)







Mein letztes Adroit...verkauft:




Mein altes Rascal:




Mein wohl schoenstes Klein, allerdings ist das Bild vom vor-vor-besitzer, ich hattes es mit original Starrgabel, Cantis und entgegen aller anderen Sea&Skys, keine blauen oder gruenen Teile dran. Alles schwarz und silber, jedoch weisse Zuege und weisse Gripshifter und ja OK ein blauer Flite. War wunderwunderschoen! 




Und zuguterletzt meine aktuelle Gurke:


----------



## Effendi Sahib (26. August 2007)

Der KLEINe Bruder von Chris Chance?


----------



## Edelziege (27. August 2007)

Effendi Sahib schrieb:


> Der KLEINe Bruder von Chris Chance?



Jetzt kann ich es ja zugeben: Die Ähnlichkeit war mir auch sofort aufgefallen. 

Ich würde mal sagen: Da haben in den ´80ern Leute schlimmer ausgesehen, und die meisten hatten nicht mal ein TopGun in der Hand.  Klasse Rad!

Viele Grüße besonders nach Berlin,
Georg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Effendi Sahib (27. August 2007)

Hallo Georg

Jaja, die 80er... (siehe Anhang)

Immerhin hattest Du keine Brille  

Ein wenig wie Chris sah ich ehrlich gesagt auch aus  

LG von der Spree

Erol


----------



## Protorix (27. August 2007)

der Bauarbeitende Kollege im Hintergrund ist cool mit Helm !


----------



## chri5 (28. August 2007)

Effendi Sahib schrieb:


> Hallo Georg
> 
> Jaja, die 80er... (siehe Anhang)
> 
> ...



Danke fuer Dein Mitgefuehl!  
So ein Longus hatte ich vorm Top Gun...in rot......


----------



## Edelziege (28. August 2007)

chri5 schrieb:


> Danke fuer Dein Mitgefuehl!
> So ein Longus hatte ich vorm Top Gun...in rot......



Moin Chris,

ich hatte nach dem Longus ein Mountainklein, dann ein Pinnacle Elite, dann zwei Rascal, zum Top Gun hat es nie gereicht. 
Und mit dem Bild vom Erol würde ich ja mal vermuten, daß der Chris Chance mindestens zwei Brüder hatte.  Vielleicht sollten wir hier mal einen Ähnlichkeitswettbewerb veranstalten? 

Der "bauarbeitende Kollege" ist übrigens mein ältester Bruder, der sich gerade für unsere Fotosession fertiggemacht hat.  Daß ich nämlich überhaupt ein Bild vom Longus habe, ist nur dieser Fotosession zu verdanken. Damals habe ich überhaupt nicht daran gedacht, meine Räder zu fotografieren, es gibt im Grunde keine Bilder, ich hatte nicht mal einen Apparat.

Völlig OT aber wen es interessiert, was es mit der Fotosession auf sich hatte:
Von einer befreundeten Familie haben wir jedes Jahr eine Art Weißbuch bekommen, mit Bildern und Texten, was die Familie das ganze Jahr gemacht hat, wie toll alle sind und wie viele Sprachen die Kinder schon sprechen und wie viele Hobbys sie haben. Selbst der Hund war ganz toll.
Da konnten wir natürlich nicht wirklich mithalten und hatten auch nur Katzen, hatten aber viele Ideen, so was satirisch umzusetzen und so wurde es dann auch umgesetzt. Die Fotosession, die auf das obige Bild folgte, stellte diverse Familienmitglieder bei ihrem Hobby dar, im Garten Bierflaschen zu sammeln. Und das war ja nur eins unserer Hobbys! 

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## chri5 (28. August 2007)

Mir ging es aehnlich, hab die Bilder auch nur Mutti zu verdanken, die dachte wir schiessen mal ein paar.
Hab sogar auch ein Bild vom Longus, dass haben wir der Mutter meines Freundes zu verdanken, weil mein bester Freund dann von mir das Longus bekam.


----------



## badbushido (28. August 2007)

Ich habe auch noch ein Bild, das schrecklich gut zum fürchterlichen Familiengroove hier passt.
Wie man sieht hatte ich wie die meisten hier ein Longus. Obwohl es mir unter der Woche nur zum Zeitungen austragen diente, liess ich meine Schwester Sonntags nur ungern damit fahren.
Meine grosser Stolz war unübersehbar mein Mountain Klein.
Das einzige was mir aus dieser guten Zeit geblieben ist, ist das MTB Cycletech T-Shirt, die gute Laune und mein Faible fürs Posing.  

@floibex, das ist J U N G  







@floibex, das ist A L T


----------



## ZeFlo (28. August 2007)

... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















als ich das t-shirt erworben habe (in der gleichen grösse)war ich schon gut volljährig und bin scott windriver gefahren, den helm hatte ich auch und die brille hab ich noch, allerdings mit grünem rahmen wie weiland johannes t. omac. helm zerschellte an einem baum und das hemmli zerfiel irgendwann in seine chemischen bestandteile durch dauertragen 



flo


----------



## Deleted 76843 (29. August 2007)

@ CHri5 wow wie gross sind deine Füsse?


----------



## andy1 (29. August 2007)

badbushido schrieb:


> Ich habe auch noch ein Bild, das schrecklich gut zum fürchterlichen Familiengroove hier passt.
> Wie man sieht hatte ich wie die meisten hier ein Longus. Obwohl es mir unter der Woche nur zum Zeitungen austragen diente, liess ich meine Schwester Sonntags nur ungern damit fahren.
> Meine grosser Stolz war unübersehbar mein Mountain Klein.
> Das einzige was mir aus dieser guten Zeit geblieben ist, ist das MTB Cycletech T-Shirt, die gute Laune und mein Faible fürs Posing.
> ...




ich nehme an dass das Rad im Hintergrund nur zur Deko im Schrottcontainer liegt 

anonsten bitte schnell mal für mich rausholen, auch wenn da noch mehr son Zeusch rumiegt - mitnehmen


----------



## chri5 (30. August 2007)

billi joe schrieb:


> @ CHri5 wow wie gross sind deine Füsse?



Hatte die Schuhe glaube ich ne ganze Nummer groesser gekauft, weil ich dachte ich behalt die laenger.
Ich denke heute habe ich gute proportionen zwischen meinen fuessen und meiner koerpergroesse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Romann (2. September 2007)

Back to topic )

Hier meine 2 Attitudes, eines in Caribbean Reef, ein 2005er und davor ein Comp in Jamaican Gold, 2000.






Und dann noch mein momentaner Liebling, ein Matra Race Carbon, Bj. 2000, selbst ge-repaint-et, mit teitgenössischen Rolf Dolomites Disc Laufrädern und Bontrager Race Kurbel. Rest aktuelle Komponenten. Das DIng ist auch auf Bergtouren in Betrieb ;-)











Ok, das sind jetzt 3 new Kleins, also nichts für Oldschooler, aber schlechtere Qualität kann ich den dreien nicht bescheinigen.

Mein 1990er Pinnacle wird aber komplett zeitgenössisch aufgebaut, drum dauert`s auch etwas länger die Teile zusammenzusuchen...

Bilder kommen davon auch - irgendwann ;-)

Gruß

Roman


----------



## Trollboy 67 (11. September 2007)

Wirklich tolle Bikes!  Ja,dann sollte ich meins doch auch mal zeigen " Pinnacle 91 "


----------



## Biff (21. Dezember 2007)

Wiederbelebung...


----------



## stollia (21. Dezember 2007)

hallo,
eigentlich ein classiker aber zum regelmäßigen gebrauch tech. etwas aufgerüstet
gruß stollia


----------



## badbushido (21. Dezember 2007)

Biff schrieb:


> Wiederbelebung...



Ziemlich unterschiedliche Grössen hast du da am Start.


----------



## kailinds (21. Dezember 2007)

Biff schrieb:


> Wiederbelebung...



Ah, Du war der Junge der das Storm Adroit kaufte! 
Ich habe auch ein...






Wenn die mit Ringlé Naben haben, wäre Du interessiert, Ihne Violette Laufräder zu verkaufen ?


----------



## Biff (21. Dezember 2007)

badbushido schrieb:


> Ziemlich unterschiedliche Grössen hast du da am Start.



22" gehören zu mir, 19" zu meiner besseren Hälfte.




Wenn die mit Ringlé Naben haben, wäre Du interessiert, Ihne Violette Laufräder zu verkaufen ? [/QUOTE]

die violetten Laufräder gehören meiner Freundin. Schau Dich besser anderweitig um, der Preis wäre garantiert zu hoch.


----------



## RetroRocky (21. Dezember 2007)

in was für einem unwürdigen Keller hast du denn die vielen Schmuckstücke aufbewahrt...


----------



## bsg (22. Dezember 2007)

Mann mann mann - so viele Adroits auf einmal. Jetzt muss ich mich erst mal wieder erholen ;-).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biff (22. Dezember 2007)

RetroRocky schrieb:


> in was für einem unwürdigen Keller hast du denn die vielen Schmuckstücke aufbewahrt...




unwürdig? immerhin Holzdielen-Boden 

durch die Renovierung hat der Keller schon sehr gelitten, aber der wird auch noch....


----------



## HOLZWURM (22. Dezember 2007)

Hallo


Wie kann man nur so viele KLEINS haben- man kann doch immer nur eins fahren-oder????

Merci

Holzwurm


----------



## RetroRocky (22. Dezember 2007)

das sagt ja der richtige...  merci holzwurm

aber ich habe das schöne Problem ja auch,

nur eben mit meinen Rockys, die sind aber schöner untergebracht


----------



## Biff (23. Dezember 2007)

weiter gehts...


----------



## HOLZWURM (24. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Biff

Also-- Backfire mit schwarzer LVE, die sind richtig selten.

Ich habe leider mein BACKFIRE nur mit der gelben Version.

LVE in rot ist auch sehr selten.

 Merci vielmals

Holzwurm


----------



## CarstenB (24. Dezember 2007)

HOLZWURM schrieb:


> Hallo Biff
> 
> Also-- Backfire mit schwarzer LVE, die sind richtig selten.
> 
> ...




irgendwann hast du bestimmt auch mal so ein schoenes Klein - wenn du nur genug sparst. aber viele zu haben ist ja auch schon was... wenn man sonst nix hat zumindest.

carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bekr (25. Dezember 2007)

kailinds schrieb:


> Ah, Du war der Junge der das Storm Adroit kaufte!
> Ich habe auch ein...
> 
> 
> ...



wen ma die kurbel am vierkant nicht reist de la graftoon


----------



## HOLZWURM (25. Dezember 2007)

Sehr geehrter Dr Büker

Ziehen Sie in Ihre Überlegungen bitte ein, das das Rad von BIFF vorher in meinem Besitz war.


Hochachtungsvoll

Thilo Schütte

BTWa ich meine Meinung über Sie auch nicht poste, so wäre es wünschenswert, wenn Sie Ihre Meinung über mich auch für sich behalten würden.


----------



## Biff (25. Dezember 2007)

HOLZWURM schrieb:


> Hallo Biff
> 
> Also-- Backfire mit schwarzer LVE, die sind richtig selten.
> 
> ...




Tja, da gab es jemanden, der mir das Adroit verkauft hat, der leider nicht die passende LVE rausrücken wollte...
außerdem ist das doch kein "Schwarz"....


----------



## höhenangst (27. Dezember 2007)

Es gibt doch bestimmt noch mehr Kleins hier im Forum , oder??? Bitte lasst uns an den grellen Farben Teil haben!


----------



## Deleted 76843 (27. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe ein Pinnacle weiss aber nicht wie Bilder einfügen..


----------



## Storck74 (27. Dezember 2007)

Oh ein Zip Gripp Pulse sweet! hast noch mehr?


----------



## biker1967 (3. Januar 2008)

Kennt von euch einer die Trecking-Variante Adept?
Hatte so ein Teil mal 93 in WND beim Worldcup gesehen, seitdem nie mehr... 
Hab auch Fotos davon aber leider nicht Digital...


----------



## CarstenB (3. Januar 2008)

biker1967 schrieb:


> Kennt von euch einer die Trecking-Variante Adept?
> Hatte so ein Teil mal 93 in WND beim Worldcup gesehen, seitdem nie mehr...
> Hab auch Fotos davon aber leider nicht Digital...



zb http://www.wundel.com/classickleinnr102.html






Carsten


----------



## CarstenB (3. Januar 2008)

Storck74 schrieb:


> Oh ein Zip Gripp Pulse sweet! hast noch mehr?












Carsten


----------



## crankomatic (3. Januar 2008)

Gabs mal bei ebay:

Anhang anzeigen 136733

Anhang anzeigen 136734

Anhang anzeigen 136735

Anhang anzeigen 136736


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 76843 (3. Januar 2008)

Wow das Pulse in Storm ist ein Traum..


----------



## jimmiz (6. Januar 2008)

Hier meine Teile, ein 1996er BB QPro kommt bald dazu


----------



## höhenangst (6. Januar 2008)

@ jimmiz , ich bin mal so frei. ;o)


----------



## jimmiz (13. Januar 2008)

@ höhenangst: danke, hat wohl nicht geklappt mit hochbeamen


----------



## der_raubfisch (23. Januar 2008)

Hier ist mal meins, abgerichtet für den Winter im Rollentrainer!





Geplant für 2008 sind:
- restaurierte Kooka Hebel in Schwarz
- Syntace Duraflite Carbon
- Tune LRS
- Schalthebel, Schaltwerk und Umwerfer

Bei letzterem könnt ihr mir ja ein paar Tipps geben, kann mich zwischen XTR 970 oder Precision und co. nicht entscheiden. Bin hin und her gerissen!

MfG der_raubfisch


----------



## Klein_attitude (23. Januar 2008)

höhenangst schrieb:


> Pinnacles, Rascal und Fervor hatten 1 Zoll Steuersatzmass ganz normal wie alle anderen Räder auch zu dieser Zeit. Nur Attitude, Adroit  und Adept hatten MC 1 bzw. später MC 2 Steuersätze mit passender Gabel und LVE.
> Hier mal mein Fervor und ein Atti in team USA als Rahmenset und ein sea&sky.



hey hey schicker rahmen!!!! den habbich auch.......zwinka....


----------



## Attitude Team (31. Januar 2008)

Hab auch mal was kleines aus der Garage geholt. 
Die anderen Kleinigkeiten sind noch zu sehr in Einzelteilen....


----------



## oldschooler (31. Januar 2008)

der flaschenhalter tut in den augen weh, ansonsten nur der lack und das ist ein schöner schmerz...


----------



## CarstenB (31. Januar 2008)

Attitude Team schrieb:


> Hab auch mal was kleines aus der Garage geholt.
> Die anderen Kleinigkeiten sind noch zu sehr in Einzelteilen....



weisst du mehr ueber die geschichte des rades? der stil des attitude schriftzuges auf dem oberrohr "passt" nicht zum rad. die eckige gabel und die lackierung sind 1990/91 aber der schriftzug ist erst ab mitte 92 verwendet worden. ist es mal neu lackiert worden?

gruss, carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Attitude Team (31. Januar 2008)

CarstenB schrieb:


> weisst du mehr ueber die geschichte des rades? der stil des attitude schriftzuges auf dem oberrohr "passt" nicht zum rad. die eckige gabel und die lackierung sind 1990/91 aber der schriftzug ist erst ab mitte 92 verwendet worden. ist es mal neu lackiert worden?
> 
> gruss, carsten



War klar, das Dir das auffällt !

Man hat mir gesagt, der Rahmen wäre eine "Sonderanfertigung" für ein ehemaliges Rennteam gewesen.


----------



## CarstenB (31. Januar 2008)

moment mal, ist das ein 48mm unterrohr und eine 31.6mm stuetze? sieht ganz so aus. dann waere es ein 93er rahmen der mit der eckigen gabel versehen wurde und dann in dolomiti lackiert. cool... hat er die rahmennummer unten im tretlagergehaeuse? in dem fall sind die vier zahlen nach dem T monat und jahr wann der rahmen gebaut worden ist.

gruss, carsten


----------



## biker1967 (31. Januar 2008)

Attitude Team schrieb:


> Hab auch mal was kleines aus der Garage geholt.



Für das Hinterrad gabs letzen Monat bei der großen Bucht über 300. Wahnsinn. Und das nur weil in der Überschrift John Tomac Retro stand


----------



## DEAN48 (31. Januar 2008)

Hi,

mal eines kleines KLEIN. Farbe bekomme ich einfach nicht richtig aufs Foto. Das Lila sieht immer wie blau aus.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/24594

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Homer.j1 (1. Februar 2008)

Hier mal meins...





Jens


----------



## Attitude Team (1. Februar 2008)

CarstenB schrieb:


> moment mal, ist das ein 48mm unterrohr und eine 31.6mm stuetze? sieht ganz so aus. dann waere es ein 93er rahmen der mit der eckigen gabel versehen wurde und dann in dolomiti lackiert. cool... hat er die rahmennummer unten im tretlagergehaeuse? in dem fall sind die vier zahlen nach dem T monat und jahr wann der rahmen gebaut worden ist.
> 
> gruss, carsten



gute augen der carsten, respekt  

jou, war mir beim Baujahr auch nicht mehr ganz sicher.

Baujahr ist T1292, also wohl ein 93´er Rahmenmodell. Ist in jedem Fall die Originallackierung, das kann ich schon erkennen, denke ich. Ist ja nicht das einzige "kleine" Schätzlein, das bei mir steht.
Hat mir mein Dealer übrigens auch bestätigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## armin-m (1. Februar 2008)

Sehr ungewöhnlich dass bei einem 93er Modell eine 91er Gabel eingebaut wurde...


----------



## Radlerin (1. Februar 2008)

DEAN48 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mal eines kleines KLEIN. Farbe bekomme ich einfach nicht richtig aufs Foto. Das Lila sieht immer wie blau aus.
> 
> ...



  Jürgen, falls es mal eng wird bei dir daheim, sag Bescheid ja... Da würde ich dir selbstredend völlig uneigennützig helfen und was abnehmen.


----------



## DEAN48 (1. Februar 2008)

Radlerin schrieb:


> Jürgen, falls es mal eng wird bei dir daheim, sag Bescheid ja... Da würde ich dir selbstredend völlig uneigennützig helfen und was abnehmen.



Hi Claudia

wenn's mit dem Platz eng wird, spreche ich Dich zuerst an. Versprochen! Ich glaube, Dir würde es perfekt stehen.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## CarstenB (1. Februar 2008)

armin-m schrieb:


> Sehr ungewöhnlich dass bei einem 93er Modell eine 91er Gabel eingebaut wurde...



ja, zumal die gabeln 91 ja schon durch die mit runder krone ersetzt worden sind. und auch ueberraschend, das sie ende 92/anfang 93 dolomiti noch lackiert haben. schoen, ich mag solche "fehldrucke"...

gruss, carsten


----------



## höhenangst (16. Februar 2008)

Hier mal mein Neuzugang, noch ein echtes Adroit mit boron-carbon Verstärkungen an Unterrohr und Gabel.
Ach ja, danke nochmal für die Hilfe. (ich glaub die gemeinte Person weiß bescheid)


----------



## Carcassonne (16. Februar 2008)

Die Pedale gehen gar nicht, ansonsten: Erste Sahne


----------



## Protorix (16. Februar 2008)

das sieht richtig geil aus


----------



## der_schwabe (6. März 2008)

Dann wollen wir den Tread mal nicht sterben lassen   und ich steuer auch mal wieder zwei meiner Schätzchen bei... 

Da hätten wir einmal ein 1995er PULSE (21 Zoll) in der Jubiläumslackierung 20th Anniversary - aufgebaut mit zeigemässen Komponenten:
Shimano XTR 900, White Industries, Syncros, etc. eben alles was "damals" angesagt war




Zum anderen hätte ich dann noch ein 1995er QUANTUM PRO (57 cm) in Burgundyblue - eine recht häufige aber wunderschöne Farbe.
Aufgebaut mit aktuellen Komponenten:
Campagnolo Record 10fach, Tune und American Classic Teilen - fahrfertig ca. 7,1 kg... muss sich also nicht vor den aktuellen Carbon-Rennern verstecken  




Bin auf weitere Fotos sehr gespannt...

KLEIN ist die Welt 

Gruss
der_schwabe


----------



## CarstenB (6. März 2008)

ja, die strassen kleins haben es auch verdient gezeigt zu werden


----------



## der_schwabe (6. März 2008)

Werter Herr Büker,
Nun habe ich Komplexe  
Was Sie alles aus dem Hut zaubern ist gaanz grosses Kino... 

Unterwürfigst 
Ihr_schwabe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Storck74 (6. März 2008)

Ohne Worte  

Markus


----------



## wifkus (22. März 2008)

Wir waren heute im Wald  





Und hatten viel Spass.


----------



## kailinds (22. März 2008)

Mein 1993 Adroit "Tinker Juarez Replica" 
















Ganz Geil


----------



## Mission Control (23. März 2008)

mein Rascal für den Alltag...







Details...






und mein Quantum Pro auf dem Grimsel






Grüsse Sven


----------



## m_lorz (24. März 2008)

So, dann will ich auch mal das Gerät zeigen:

Aufgebaut für das tägliche Training, vielleicht auch irgendwann mal wieder ein Rennen.

Ja, es ist seeehr grün $
Ja, es gibt noch ein anderes KLEIN (Attitude), das gerade im Aufbau befindlich ist...wir sehen uns beim KLEIN-Treffen.


----------



## YoKris (24. März 2008)

m_lorz schrieb:


> So, dann will ich auch mal das Gerät zeigen:
> 
> Aufgebaut für das tägliche Training, vielleicht auch irgendwann mal wieder ein Rennen.
> 
> ...



Dir ist schon klar, dass du dich im Classic Forum befindest, oder!? Und das ist mal so nullkommanull klassisch!!!


----------



## m_lorz (24. März 2008)

Servus Kris, 

für mich ist "Classic" auch der Ausdruck, dass klassische Marken (wie z.B. KLEIN) auch heute noch, mit aktuellen Komponenten ein absolutes "up-to-date" Rad bilden können.

(schnellabducken) $

Aber kein Problem, in ein paar Monaten ist das ´92er-Modell auch mit allen damals "zeitgemäßen" Teilen aufgebaut und vorzeigbar, die ersten Grafton-Teile liegen schon in San Francisco zum Versand bereit.

Viele Grüße: Matthias


----------



## YoKris (24. März 2008)

Moin Matthias,

naja...aber bspw. ist ein aktueller Jaguar XK definitiv auch kein Klassiker - sorry! Wenn das so wäre, oh mein Gott...

Aber dein 92er Attitude gehört dann defintiv hier hin!  Und da freuen wir uns auch drauf! 

cheers
//yo


----------



## Shamus (24. März 2008)

Sind hier mein Kleins:


















Grössere fotos:
Klein Attitude 2000pix
Klein Attitude 2000pix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Exekuhtot (24. März 2008)

Eins der schönsten Bikes die ich je gesehen habe! (Das blaue)


----------



## zingel (24. März 2008)

kailinds schrieb:


> Mein 1993 Adroit "Tinker Juarez Replica"



*Geiles Gerät!!! *Und sehr schön nachgebaut! ...ein paar Werbekleber fehlen aber noch   ...die würd ich aber zugunsten der Lackierung auch weglassen. 

Ein paar bessere Fotos von diesem Schmuckstück wären noch wünschenswert.


----------



## Carcassonne (24. März 2008)

Das blaue Attitude von Shamus ist einfach sensationell  
Einzige klitzekleine optische Verbesserungsmöglichkeit wäre der MC2 in 0 Grad, so daß der Vorbau dann parallel zum Oberrohr verliefe.


----------



## oldschooler (24. März 2008)

einziges makel: flite... er sollte schwarz sein, da das blau leider nicht zum rest passt... der rest ist mehr als schön...


----------



## Biff (25. März 2008)

Carcassonne schrieb:


> Das blaue Attitude von Shamus ist einfach sensationell
> Einzige klitzekleine optische Verbesserungsmöglichkeit wäre der MC2 in 0 Grad, so daß der Vorbau dann parallel zum Oberrohr verliefe.



so...


----------



## Nightstorm95 (25. März 2008)

"Wer etwas Wichtiges zu sagen hat, macht kurze Sätze" !
________________________________________________

Nun denn ... Die beiden Sea & Sky's ... *ZEITLOS SCHÖÖÖÖN !!!*

  Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 76843 (25. März 2008)

Biff, darf ich mal die Frage stellen: Wie gross bist du ?


----------



## Homer.j1 (25. März 2008)

das würde mich aber auch mal interessieren....


----------



## Biff (25. März 2008)

billi joe schrieb:


> Biff, darf ich mal die Frage stellen: Wie gross bist du ?



knappe 188 cm und seeeeehr lange Beine, ich glaube ich hab mal 95cm Schrittlänge gemessen.


----------



## Deleted 76843 (25. März 2008)

okey  wow das blaue See and Sky von Shamus, muss ebenfalls sagen: Eines der schönsten Bikes ever! 

Die Tinker Juarez Replika ist auch schön vorallem die mit lakierte Vorbau Einheit ist geil  Hatte er net die Storm Lackierung auch auf Lenker? Oder täusche ich mich da?

Mfg


----------



## nordstadt (25. März 2008)

Der hat auch keine Storm-Lackierung am Steurrohr - angeblich ein Team-Only-Rahmen oder ein früher Storm, wobei die Mutmaßungen der Exprerten eher in richtung Team gehen sollen...

C.


----------



## masta2006 (25. März 2008)

Heul, hamma Bikes, wenn ich ma nen Job habe, muss ich mir auc so Geräte zulegen! Wobei ich mich frage wie Ihr alle es schaft so viel Geld beiseite zulegen!


----------



## GT-Man (26. März 2008)

YoKris schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar, dass du dich im Classic Forum befindest, oder!? Und das ist mal so nullkommanull klassisch!!!



Also meine Zaskar-Sammlung reicht von 1991 bis 2004. Bis zu welchem Herstellungsjahr darf ich denn dann hier (also im Classicbereich generell!) posten?  
Wie war das - "Bikes der späten 80er und frühen 90er", gelle. Also so ca. bis 1993. Dann wären einige Bikes schon hier auf der letzten Seite grenzwertig, oder? Schön wäre ja ein eigenes Klein-Forum!
Ansonsten nette Bikes, vielleicht verirrt sich ja auch mal ein Klein in meine Sammlung.


----------



## der_schwabe (26. März 2008)

Wenn es gerade angesagt ist, Sea&Sky Attitudes zu posten, dann will ich auch mal (m)eins zeigen...



Und... ja ich weiss... ne 0 Grad LVE wär schöner... aber woher nehmen... (siehe meine Signatur...) 
Allen noch einen schönen Nachmittag!
der_schwabe


----------



## Biff (26. März 2008)




----------



## Centi (26. März 2008)

Super schöne Farbe!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kailinds (27. März 2008)

zingel schrieb:


> *Geiles Gerät!!! *Und sehr schön nachgebaut! ...ein paar Werbekleber fehlen aber noch   ...die würd ich aber zugunsten der Lackierung auch weglassen.
> 
> Ein paar bessere Fotos von diesem Schmuckstück wären noch wünschenswert.



Danke und bitte:



































Ich habe das Bike gebaut wie Tinkers Bike in 1993 war. Die Laufräder sind die Originale die ich mit eine kleine Hilfe von Tinker bekommen habe.  Die haben die UCI Kontrollenummern in die Felge aus die 1993 WM Rennen (#332)!

Ich habe einige jener Fördereraufkleber, aber ich möchte nicht sie anwenden, weil sie das schöne Sturmthema verstecken würden.

Es ist ein Team Rahm und hat eine Serienummer "OX11920206" also keine Rahmengrossenummer (sollte 19 sein) aber ein Buchstabe O.
Es kam mit eine RS Mag 20 Gabel. 






Ich kenne nur ein Fahrrad, das das gleiche paintjob wie dieses hat.
Diese sind die ersten Storm Modelle, bevor das Thema geändert wurde, um die Donnerwolken auch auf Steuerrohr und manchmal auch auf LVE zu haben.






Aber mit diesen anderen Rahm sind seine Gabel und LVE neulich gelackiert und haben nicht die originale Farbe. Auch ein Strata Starrgabel ist nicht original mit das Bike. Es bekannt nicht, welche Gabel die Fahrrad ursprünglich hatte.


----------



## Biff (27. März 2008)

kailinds schrieb:


> Danke und bitte:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube eine rote Strata, bin mir aber nicht sicher. Gab es da nicht mal ein Bild vom Herrn Tinker? Ich glaube es war ein Werbephoto.


----------



## on any sunday (27. März 2008)

Hallo Herr Biff. So als Tipp. Auch im Quote kann man was löschen. Sind zwar schöne Bilder, müssen aber nicht unbedingt doppelt erscheinen.


----------



## kailinds (27. März 2008)

Ja, Tinker hatte eine rote/orange Starrgabel in '93 WM Renn.






aber ich meinte die Gabel dieses Kleins:


----------



## Deleted 76843 (27. März 2008)

Die Schuhe die Tinker da an hat habe ich exakt..werden noch heute gefahren..


----------



## Deleted 76843 (27. März 2008)

Sorry Doppelpost: Genau das Klein meinte ich das hat doch auch einen Lenker in Storm Lackierung..


----------



## Protorix (27. März 2008)

was macht das stahlseil?

/edit: ich schätze es ist ein kabel mit durchsichtiger haut ... und ist fuer den tacho -manchmal kann man sich sachen selbst erschließen *G*


----------



## hoeckle (27. März 2008)

Täuscht das oder steht da tatsächlich "MTB Cycletech" an der Gabel von Tinker? Leihgabel, andere Zusammenhänge oder für immer ein Mysterium??? Sry for being stupid...


----------



## Biff (27. März 2008)

soviel ich weiß, hat es die Storm-LVE und die Storm-Gabel so nie gegeben. Das Rad ist von einem Airbrusher nachlackiert worden. Die Gabel gab es von KLEIN nie mit Blitzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biff (28. März 2008)

MC2 Storm


----------



## der_schwabe (28. März 2008)

@ Biff: Das ist extrem PORNO   !!! DAS in meinen Augen schönste Frameset auf diesem Planeten...

Pflege es gut!!!

Gruss
der_schwabe


----------



## Storck74 (28. März 2008)

der_schwabe schrieb:


> @ Biff: Das ist extrem PORNO   !!! DAS in meinen Augen schönste Frameset auf diesem Planeten...
> 
> Pflege es gut!!!
> 
> ...



Vor allem in dem Zustand, ein Traum.  

Markus


----------



## Carcassonne (28. März 2008)

Wahnsinn wieviele Kleins hier im quasi Neuzustand präsentiert werden.
Eins schöner als das andere. Weiter so


----------



## Biff (29. März 2008)

ich weiß, dass ein ´96 Team Attitude die meisten nicht gerade begeistern kann  . Ich finde es cool.....  . Bis auf die LVE...


----------



## Odyssee (29. März 2008)

Genau so ein 96'er Team steht noch auf meiner Wunschliste. Allerdings in 21".

@Biff: Bei Dir schaut's wie 22" aus, richtig?

Edit: Habe gerade die zwei Flaschenhalterbefestigungen am Unterrohr gesehen,
das lange Steuerrohr spricht ja auch dafür: 22".

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biff (29. März 2008)

ja, 22".


----------



## Splatter666 (29. März 2008)

Moin!

Seht mich an, ich bin ekstatisch  
Wenn ihr hier noch mehr von diesen extrem cremigen Bauxit-Bombern postet, werde ich glatt noch zum Hardcore-KLEIN-Fan... Nur leider wird mein Budget das Ausleben dieser Begeisterung auf ewig zu verhindern wissen  
Aber meine Festplatte freut sich tierisch über dieses umfangreiche Bildmaterial  

Ciao, Splat


----------



## Ketterechts (30. März 2008)

So

Nachdem mein Klein lange an der Wand hing und diverse Teile abgebaut waren , hab ich es letzte Woche mal wieder aufgebaut . 
Der Bullseye LRS wurde durch einen 730er XT LRS ersetzt und die scharze XT Kurbel gegen eine silberne . Auffälligster Umbau sind natürlich die Michelin Mäntel , die mir persönlich sehr gut gefallen und imo viel besser laufen als die Panaracer Magic .
Und weil mein Klein farblich eher unauffällig ist , bringe ich wenigstens mit dem Klein Trikot etwas Farbe ins Spiel .


----------



## GlanDas (30. März 2008)

Gibt's einen Grunde wieso Klein die Ausfaller nach "hinten" offen gebaut hat?
Oder ein Zeichen sich vom Rest abzusetzen?


----------



## zingel (30. März 2008)

kailinds schrieb:


> Danke und bitte:



*Hammer!* nicht zuletzt wegen dem alten Schriftzug.

...das von Biff ist aber auch nicht ohne!


----------



## Biff (30. März 2008)

GlanDas schrieb:


> Gibt's einen Grunde wieso Klein die Ausfaller nach "hinten" offen gebaut hat?
> Oder ein Zeichen sich vom Rest abzusetzen?



Damit sich der Laufrad Ein- und Ausbau schwieriger gestaltet .
Im Ernst, ich denke der Zweck soll ein schnelleres Positionieren des Laufrades sein. Bei MC1 vielleicht noch nicht ganz so erfolgreich gelöst, bei MC2 klappt es jedoch. Ins MC2 Ausfallende flutscht das Hinterrad wirklich schnell, Schnellspanner festwürgen und gut ist. Bei mir klappt das mittlerweile so gut, dass ich Probleme bekomme ein Hinterrad möglichst schnell in ein normales Ausfallende zu bauen .


----------



## Biff (30. März 2008)

sea&sky ´95


----------



## CarstenB (31. März 2008)

GlanDas schrieb:


> Gibt's einen Grunde wieso Klein die Ausfaller nach "hinten" offen gebaut hat?
> Oder ein Zeichen sich vom Rest abzusetzen?



speziell bei den MC2 rahmen mit microdropouts sind die ausfaller kompakter und stabiler und das schaltauge auch. da die rahmen sehr genau gefertigt sind ist das rad direkt richtig ausgerichtet. den schnellspanner muss man nicht sehr fest anziehen, da das rad ja vom kettenzug nicht raus gezogen werden kann. fuer ungeuebte ist der rad ein- und ausbau fummelig und somit hat die bauart meist schlechte kritiken bei tests bekommen. mit etwas uebung geht es aber wirklich problemlos und schnell und zumindest fuer mich ueberwiegen klar die vorteile. 

gruss, carsten


----------



## oldschooler (31. März 2008)

ich komm langsam zu der erkenntnis, dass die mc2 lacke schöner sind als die mc1... ich mag dieses metallic....ich steh auf so en schei$$ 

nun aber mal an die experten zwei fragen, da ich mal wieder einem kuriosum begegnet bin:
1. hab ich einen Quantum II hier in Teal / Blue Fade, bei dem die Gabel jedoch Blue anstatt Teal (wie im Katalog) ist... auch das bei Ebay zur Zeit angebotene Quantum II hat eine blaue Gabel....wie ist das zu erklären?!

2. ich habe nun den 4. Quantum aus Frankreich hier stehen und alle haben sie keinen Schriftzug am Oberrohr. Warum?! 
(Quantum II Teal Blue Fade 1996; 
Quantum Pro Yellow Pearl 1997
Quantum Pro Jade Chameleon 1998
Quantum Pro Silver Cloud 1999)
Ich setze mal wieder all meine Hoffnung in unsre wandelnden Enzyklopädien...


----------



## Biff (31. März 2008)

oldschooler schrieb:


> ich komm langsam zu der erkenntnis, dass die mc2 lacke schöner sind als die mc1... ich mag dieses metallic....ich steh auf so en schei$$
> 
> ich finde die auch schöner. Sie haben den großen Vorteil das sie lichtecht sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## armin-m (31. März 2008)

Ich finde die MC1-Lacke schöner einfach weil sie so schön krass sind.
Die MC2-Lacke sind zwar lichtecht und damit unvergänglicher aber da
stört es mich, dass die einer FlipFlop-Lackierung schon arg ähnlich sind.

FlipFlop gab es öfter und sieht man auch häufiger bei repaints.

Steinigt mich aber für mich das langweiligste Beispiel ist "Painted Desert"...


----------



## Biff (31. März 2008)

armin-m schrieb:


> Ich finde die MC1-Lacke schöner einfach weil sie so schön krass sind.
> Die MC2-Lacke sind zwar lichtecht und damit unvergänglicher aber da
> stört es mich, dass die einer FlipFlop-Lackierung schon arg ähnlich sind.
> 
> ...




uuaaargghh!! Für mich die schönste MC2 Farbe. Hast Du die schon mal live gesehen?


----------



## CarstenB (31. März 2008)

Biff schrieb:


> uuaaargghh!! Für mich die schönste MC2 Farbe. Hast Du die schon mal live gesehen?



die schoenheit von PD kommt auf fotos nie rueber, nur live und dann bei sonnenschein. kann ich nicht genug von bekommen  

gruss, carsten


----------



## armin-m (1. April 2008)

Biff schrieb:


> uuaaargghh!! Für mich die schönste MC2 Farbe. Hast Du die schon mal live gesehen?



Ja, aber ich muss zugeben, dass das Jahre her ist...  

Schönste MC2-Farbe für mich ist Sea and Sky aber das kommt auch bei weitem nicht an Gator oder Moonrise heran  

My 2ct

Vielleicht sollten wir mal ne Abstimmung machen unter den Farben?


----------



## YoKris (1. April 2008)

Moin Moin to all KLEINers! 

Man...das ist wahrscheinlich einer der Threads, die den höchsten Museumsfaktor haben! Schon verdammt geil, obwohl ich nie ein KLEIN-Fan war - Allein schon das Tinka-Replica! 

Wir versuchen ja momentan einige der schönsten FAT Paint Jobs wieder neuaufzulegen bzw. zu reproduzieren. 

Wie sieht das bei euch aus? Wenn man mal von den unmöglich zu reproduzierenden Paint Jobs wie bspw. Storm absieht!

Da schlummern doch bestimmt einige Adroits und Attitudes in den Wohnzimmern/Garagen, die nach einem neuen Paint Job schreien! Bleiben die hängen/stehen oder können die doch wieder zum Leben erweckt werden? 

//yo


----------



## Biff (1. April 2008)

hier noch ein paar PD-Bilder. Es ist wirklich nicht leicht diese Farbe entsprechend auf Fotos zu bannen.






















klar ist Gator oder Moonrise greller, dafür finde ich PD, Sea&sky und co. einfach edler. Deshalb benutzte ich Gator im Alltag.


----------



## GlanDas (1. April 2008)

Ui Bahnradausfaller . . . da werden sich die Fixed Leute aber freuen wenn die so einen Rahmen in die Hand bekommen


----------



## zingel (1. April 2008)

sehr schöne Bikes und super abgelichtet!  

Trotzdem sind die metallic-MC2 KLEIN's für mich einfach nur schöne Bikes zum anschauen. Für's richtige Gelände zu edel und brav, aber wie gesagt wunderschön! Ein Gator oder Dolomiti passt da viel besser zu Dreck und Steinschlägen. Die 96er Teamlackierung kommt dem schon wieder näher, aber von da an gings ja erstmal abwärts.


----------



## CarstenB (1. April 2008)

zingel schrieb:


> sehr schöne Bikes und super abgelichtet!
> 
> Trotzdem sind die metallic-MC2 KLEIN's für mich einfach nur schöne Bikes zum anschauen. Für's richtige Gelände zu edel und brav, aber wie gesagt wunderschön! Ein Gator oder Dolomiti passt da viel besser zu Dreck und Steinschlägen. Die 96er Teamlackierung kommt dem schon wieder näher, aber von da an gings ja erstmal abwärts.



fahrtechnisch machen die mc2 kleins m.e. mehr spass als die mc1 modelle. leichter, handlicher, knackiger. probier's mal aus 

gruss, carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (1. April 2008)

CarstenB schrieb:


> fahrtechnisch machen die mc2 kleins m.e. mehr spass als die mc1 modelle. leichter, handlicher, knackiger. probier's mal aus
> 
> gruss, carsten



...werd ich bei der nächsten Gelegenheit mal testen.


----------



## Radical_53 (2. April 2008)

Leider kein Adroit, auch kein Attitude, sondern nur die schnöde Einstiegsklasse. Vor einer Weile in der Bucht geschossen, gestern eingetroffen und frisch geputzt aufgebaut:












Ich war sehr positiv überrascht von dem Rad, auch vom Zustand des Lacks. Gerade wo man immer hört, daß die Pulse da nicht sonderlich gut sind, war ich erstaunt wie wenige Macken und Abplatzer das gute Stück hatte.
Man vergebe mir die Menge an Billig-Teilen, doch es wird genau dafür genutzt wofür Klein es wohl mal gedacht hatte -> als Einstiegsrad für eine junge Dame 
Gewicht so wie's da steht 9,7kg mit viel Potenzial nach unten


----------



## bertel (2. April 2008)

IIHH, ein TREK


----------



## Radical_53 (2. April 2008)

Jup, ein 98er Trek-Klein. Zu mehr hat es halt noch nicht gereicht 
Trotz allem hat der Eindruck für mich schon gereicht, mir schwere Gewissensbisse und Gedanken zu machen. Was wäre nur passiert, wenn ich anno 95 nicht so geizig gewesen wäre und ein paar Mark mehr für das damalige Pulse statt einem Zaskar gelöhnt hätte... ich erinnere mich noch heute an eines meiner ersten Bike-Hefte, wo ein Rahmen-Special neben besagtem Zaskar auch einen schönen Pulse Rahmen in der Storm Lackierung zeigte...


----------



## bertel (2. April 2008)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Was wäre nur passiert, wenn ich anno 95 nicht so geizig gewesen wäre und ein paar Mark mehr für das damalige Pulse statt einem Zaskar gelöhnt hätte...



Du hättest die ganze Zeit ein wesentlich schöneres Bike gehabt


----------



## Christi (2. April 2008)

89er Klein Pinnacle Elite in backfire. Vor ein paar Jahren ziemlich verbasltelt gekauft ist die "rolling restauration" jetzt fertig.

An die Experten: 
Bin beim Baujahr nicht 100% sicher. Die Decals sind noch nicht unter Lack, allerdings ist schon ein ACD verbaut. 89er oder 90er?
Habe Conti SuperCross Reifen draufgezogen. Ab wann waren die im Angebot?

Danke und Grüße

Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (2. April 2008)

@bertel: So ungefähr  Das Gute an dem GT war halt, quasi, daß ich's vor 3 Jahren nochmal mit einem neuen Rahmen, ne Nummer kleiner, neu aufbauen konnte. Fährt sich auf die alten Tage dann doch entspannter als pure Streckbank. Das wär mit dem Klein sicher schwieriger geworden. Andererseits sind ja noch nicht aller Tage Abend!


----------



## Caja (2. April 2008)

hier mal ein Klein Mantra. 







Gruß


----------



## Splatter666 (3. April 2008)

Moin!

@Christi:
Schönes Teil-bis auf den Vorbau...
Die Contis waren Erstausstattung bei meinem ersten Bike-das war 1991...
Ich war immer sehr zufrieden mit ihnen, Grip gehabt in jeder Situation  

Ciao, Splat


----------



## biker1967 (3. April 2008)

Splatter666 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> 
> Die Contis waren Erstausstattung bei meinem ersten Bike-das war 1991...
> Ich war immer sehr zufrieden mit ihnen, Grip gehabt in jeder Situation



Die hatte ich auch mal auf einem meiner vergangenen Bikes. Kann ich dir zustimmen, die waren wirklich gut.


----------



## Christi (3. April 2008)

@Splatter666: Freut mich, dass es dir gefällt. Ich hatte die Contis auch 1991 zum erstan Mal aufm bike, ob es die schon früher gab? Das Pinnacle fährt meine Freundin, deshalb der eher steile Vorbau, Damen-Version des Turbo-Sattels und die Bärentatzen. Demnächst stelle ich ein etwas racemäßigeres Klein hier rein.

Grüße

Christian


----------



## Biff (3. April 2008)

das KLEINe verstaubte Schwarze. Man sieht wirklich jeden Fingerabdruck. 


















































































*...irgendwann wird es mal wieder richtig poliert.*


----------



## hoeckle (3. April 2008)

Nice... 

Und in der Apotheke gibt es feine Baumwollhandschuhe....


----------



## Splatter666 (3. April 2008)

Moin!

@ Biff:
Ich würde gerne mal deine gesamte Sammlung "auf einen Blick" sehen.
Das muss ja schon Lagerhallen.Ausmasse annehmen  

@Christi:
Ich meinte auch weniger die Steigung des Vorbaus, sondern den Vorbau an sich...

Ciao, Splat


----------



## Deleted 76843 (3. April 2008)

Splatter das wollte ich auch grade sagen  GIbtz mal ein Gruppenfoto? das sind die schönsten Kleins die ich je gesehen habe in deiner Sammlung!


----------



## Jerry S. (3. April 2008)

90er Pinnacle

Originalzustand nach der Auktion:








Aktuell:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nutallabrot (3. April 2008)

ich hol schon mal Popcorn...


----------



## Deleted 76843 (4. April 2008)

Lass doch die geile Starrgabel drinne!


----------



## Jerry S. (4. April 2008)

Die Starrgabel ist zwar wunderschön, doch leider handelt es sich um einen 18er Rahmen und das geht mir ganz schön auf die Wirbelsäule.


----------



## zingel (4. April 2008)

für schlechte Wirbelsäulen gibts heutzutage so komische 
Dinger, die hinten auch eine Federgabel drinne haben 

...ich glaub da steht auch MANITOU drauf..?


----------



## Jerry S. (4. April 2008)

Wie dem auch sei, ich mag die Optik so wie sie jetzt ist.


----------



## oldschooler (4. April 2008)

ich hab in BK net aufgepasst, aber rot un grün... da war was... komplementärfarben....

also da hätt ich was andres verbaut, aber jedem das seine...


----------



## der_schwabe (4. April 2008)

Gott sei Dank sind die Geschmäcker verschieden... sonst hätten wir wohl alle solche Schüsseln 
Allen KLEINen und Grossen ein schönes Wochenende

Gruss
der_schwabe


----------



## andy2 (4. April 2008)

ueber geschmack kann man bekanntlich nicht streiten man hat ihn oder man hat ihn eben nicht,


----------



## CarstenB (4. April 2008)

Jerry S. schrieb:


> Die Starrgabel ist zwar wunderschön, doch leider handelt es sich um einen 18er Rahmen und das geht mir ganz schön auf die Wirbelsäule.



stell sicher, dass das ende der sattelstuetze bis mindestens 5cm unter die unterkante oberrohr reicht. sonst knackt die sattelstuetzklemme bald oder das ganze sitzrohr bricht oben ab. die ueblichen 10cm einstecktiefe reichen bei den XS rahmen mit dem langen sitzrohrueberstand nicht!

gruss, carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerry S. (4. April 2008)

Danke für den Hinweis, aber das habe ich schon beachtet.


----------



## Christi (5. April 2008)

Hallo,

hier ein kleines Quantum. Das Rad ein schönes Beispiel dafür, dass die Farben ausbleichen können. Es war in seinem ersten Leben in Kalifornien unterwegs. Allerdings ist`s in echt nicht ganz so schlimm wie das Foto vermuten lässt. 
Aufgebaut ist es mit der 8fach Ultegra Gruppe.


----------



## Biff (5. April 2008)

ja, die typischen pre `94 Farben...


----------



## CarstenB (6. April 2008)

noch ein stuermiges...
gruss, carsten


----------



## bsg (6. April 2008)

Carsten ... Diese Reifen .... Brrr ...


----------



## CarstenB (6. April 2008)

bsg schrieb:


> Carsten ... Diese Reifen .... Brrr ...



schnickschnack, das blau passt ganz hervoragend zum lack. ist halt eine moderne skinwall version  

gruss, carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bsg (6. April 2008)

Würg ...


----------



## der_schwabe (8. April 2008)

Mit einem Pinnacle kann ich auch dienen...
Jahrgang 1992 - wurde wohl aber schon 1991 produziert, da an manchen Stellen die grüne Farbe (Bright Green???) durchkommt. Rahmengrösse 22 Zoll.
Ist nix für die Wand, sondern um am Wochenende mit der Perle  zur Eisdiele zu fahren    





Gruss
der_schwabe


----------



## ZeFlo (8. April 2008)

... das hintere bremskabel ist aber nicht dein ernst 
und die restlichen zughüllen liessen sich auch noch kürzen 
von den reifen will mal gar nicht reden ...


flo


----------



## der_schwabe (8. April 2008)

Vielen Dank für die Kritik. Ich möchte hierzu wie folgt Stellung nehmen:
Das Problem ist, dass ein Vorbesitzer mal Maguras montiert hatte. Leider ist demzufolge die Kabelführung aufgebohrt. Die Aussenhülle ist durchgehend durchs Oberrohr verlegt. Wenn ich hinten den Bogen nicht lege, dann klappert der Zug im Oberrohr. Die Länge der restlichen Züge resultiert aus dem gewechselten Vorbau, da bis heute Nachmittag ein Vorbau mit Rise montiert war... War zu faul bzw. habe keine Notwendigkeit gesehen, alle Züge zu kürzen. Die Reifen sind freilich Mist, aber es gibt kaum vernünftige "Stadtreifen", habe mich deshalb für diese Contis entschieden...Habe für Offroad Ausflüge noch ein Paar Skinwall MTB Reifen im Keller liegen... Diese sind dann standesgemäss aber mir zu schade, um sie auf Asphalt runterzuschrubben.
Danke und Gruss
der_schwabe


----------



## andy2 (8. April 2008)

es gibt schwarze ritchey speedmax die sind stadttauglich und recht gut


----------



## der_schwabe (8. April 2008)

Danke für den Tipp... der sieht vom Profil gar net schlecht aus... aber ich denke passend wäre eher was mit Skinwall... vielleicht finde ich ja bei meinen Streifzügen durchs Land noch sowas irgendwo in nem Shop hängen...was noch taugt und nicht schon vom Ansehen zu Staub zerfällt...
Gruss
der_schwabe


----------



## andy2 (8. April 2008)

naja wenn du es faehrst dann sieht skinwall immer schnell haesslich aus und da das bike ohnehin schon recht schwarz ist wuerden ihm die schwarzen reifen gut stehen und man kann sie dreckigfahren ohne das es die optik stoert


----------



## reisenistgesund (8. April 2008)

andern vorbau rein und dann wieder in den auktionszustand versetzen. ist besser als der jetzige stand. 


Jerry S. schrieb:


> 90er Pinnacle
> 
> Originalzustand nach der Auktion:
> 
> ...


----------



## Jerry S. (8. April 2008)

Wenn ich es als Zweitrad nutzen würde ja, aber momentan nein. Ich muss auch dazu sagen dass auf den Fotos der Radstand zu sehr verfälscht erscheint. Eigentlich ist es nur halb so schlimm.


----------



## ZeFlo (8. April 2008)

der_schwabe schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Kritik. Ich möchte hierzu wie folgt Stellung nehmen:
> Das Problem ist, dass ein Vorbesitzer mal Maguras montiert hatte. Leider ist demzufolge die Kabelführung aufgebohrt. Die Aussenhülle ist durchgehend durchs Oberrohr verlegt. Wenn ich hinten den Bogen nicht lege, dann klappert der Zug im Oberrohr. ..



... das ist natürlich unschön, schade  ich meinte mal irgendwo 'ne lösung mit passgenauen einsätzen oder einem röhrchen gesehen zu haben. muss mal graben ...

ciao
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_schwabe (9. April 2008)

@flo:
Wenn es hierfür ne Lösung gäbe, wäre ich dankkbar... Aber wie gesagt... ich fahr mit dem Radel ein bissel an der Donau auf und ab... "Sehen und gesehen werden" ist das Motto... Drum hab ich mir keinen grossen Kopf dshalb gemacht. die anderen Bikes sind mit mehr Liebe zum Detail aufgebaut...
Deshalb ist ja auch ne fette Klingel dran und ein violetter Flaschenhalter aus der Restekiste...
Gruss
der_schwabe


----------



## andy1 (9. April 2008)

Jerry S. schrieb:


> 90er Pinnacle
> ....
> Aktuell:



da muss ja mind. mal ne Mag21 rein - und natürlich eine stimmige Canti vorn.


----------



## ZeFlo (9. April 2008)

... ich meine mich dunkel zu erinnern dass es in diesem forum auch 'nen fertigmacher gibt. wäre schön wenn dieser auch dazu genutzt würde und nicht die galerie 

ciao
flo


----------



## Jerry S. (9. April 2008)

Ich glaube meine Paul ist jeder stimmigen Canti vorne weitaus überlegen, passt sogar fast in die Zeit und brems besser als jede V-Brake die ich bisher hatte.


----------



## Michaelmini (9. April 2008)

Ok,ok nicht klassisch retro aufgebaut aber funktionell


----------



## Biff (9. April 2008)

Michaelmini schrieb:


> Ok,ok nicht klassisch retro aufgebaut aber funktionell



bis auf den Heavy Tools Kettenstrebenschutz passt der Aufbau. Ich hatte auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt die XO an Rad zu bauen. War mir dann aber doch zu modern. Vielleicht werde ich mir demnächst die neuen XTR shifter holen. Die 900er Schaltwerk / Umwerfer bleiben dann bestehen.


----------



## Nightstorm95 (9. April 2008)

Hallo liebe Classic-Freunde,

vielleicht kann ich dieses "KLEINe Galerie" - Thema ja auch ein stückweit bereichern ? 

*Aktuelle KLEIN-Fotos  in meinem Album *hier auf dieser Welle zu finden:

*1. KLEIN Adroit 1992 in Gator Linear Fade
2. KLEIN Attitude 1995 in NightStorm *

Ciao ... Max  
__________________________________________________________
"Es gibt keinen Weg zum Frieden. Der Frieden ist der Weg" _-M. Gandhi-_


----------



## Biff (9. April 2008)

Nightstorm95 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Classic-Freunde,
> 
> vielleicht kann ich dieses "KLEINe Galerie" - Thema ja auch ein stückweit bereichern ?
> 
> ...



nur nicht so schüchtern, Du kannst die Bilder ruhig hier direkt reinstellen


----------



## Nightstorm95 (9. April 2008)

Okay !!!  

*1.) KLEIN Adroit 1992 in Gator Linear Fade:*

Schriftzug:






FrameSet:






Komplett:






*2.) KLEIN Attitude 1995 in NightStorm:*

FrameSet:





Komplett:





Ciao ... Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biff (9. April 2008)

PERFEKT in jeder Hinsicht


----------



## Carcassonne (9. April 2008)

Fett!


----------



## elsepe (9. April 2008)

toll!


----------



## stylzdavis (9. April 2008)

PURER WAHNSINN  

Habe lange nicht so schöne Räder gesehen.... ein Traum.


----------



## reisenistgesund (9. April 2008)

da muss ich auch mal meinen respekt zollen - und vor allem mal gute bilder


----------



## Nightstorm95 (9. April 2008)

DANKESCHÖÖÖN !!! 

LVE MC 1:





Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HOTBREEZE (9. April 2008)

Wenn de für did Adroit keinen Platz mehr hast, ich hab.  
Wie schon im IBC Fotoalbum erwähnt  kein schlechtes Alu.


----------



## CarstenB (9. April 2008)

HOTBREEZE schrieb:


> Wenn de für did Adroit keinen Platz mehr hast, ich hab.
> Wie schon im IBC Fotoalbum erwähnt  kein schlechtes Alu.



da waere noch eins in einer nummer kleiner

http://page2.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/b84348714

der verkaeufer lebt in den USA und ich nehme an, dass er das rad auch dort hat. kann mir gut vorstellen, dass er es international verschicken wuerde. 

gruss, carsetn


----------



## HOTBREEZE (9. April 2008)

CarstenB schrieb:


> da waere noch eins in einer nummer kleiner
> 
> http://page2.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/b84348714
> 
> ...



Ich lese nur Japanisch  
Aber danke für den Link.


----------



## CarstenB (10. April 2008)

HOTBREEZE schrieb:


> Ich lese nur Japanisch
> Aber danke fÃ¼r den Link.



hab es schnell mal uebersetzt. nun alles klar?  scheint aber auf jeden fall in amerika zu sein und er ist bereit international zu verschicken.

gruss, carsten

92 [kuraingetariniahuedoadoroitosaizu]: S (19 Zoll in der Klein GrÃ¶Ãe) Bestandteil: Es ist das SchÃ¶nheit Einzelteil von reisendem XTR M900 300 Kilometer, aber, weil es weg von Last reisender Geschichte gibt, es eine kleine Narbe gibt, die Gebrauch begleitet.ãZusammen es gibt kein Verblassen, Einbuchtung und einen Sprung usw. der Farbe.ï¼
 (Er gehÃ¶rt nicht,), von Amerika fÃ¼r
 das Verschicken mit Luftpost tragen das Porto bitte Pedal der Fotographie, japanische allgemein Luftpost, die Sie Porto als gleichmÃ¤Ãige 25000 Yen kennzeichnen.ZusÃ¤tzlich hinsichtlich der BeschrÃ¤nkung und des Tarifs usw. des GepÃ¤ckes ist es nicht imstande, Verantwortlichkeit zu verdanken bestÃ¤tigt bitte die Tatsache, die mit der Gewohnheit des unwahrscheinlichen Falls. Weil die Spitze des Bringens die japanische Bank ist, ist sie nicht zu der Verhandlung im japanischen Land unterschiedlich. Kein Anspruch, fragen Sie mit der Nr.rÃ¼ckkehr, einer und der NervositÃ¤t, in der die Narbe welches zusÃ¤tzlich beim Halten angebracht wird Angelegenheit des Interesses wird, was Angebot anbetrifft von einem bitte bescheiden seien Sie.


----------



## ZeFlo (10. April 2008)

CarstenB schrieb:


> 92 [kuraingetariniahuedoadoroitosaizu]: S (19 Zoll in der Klein GrÃ¶Ãe) Bestandteil: Es ist das SchÃ¶nheit Einzelteil von reisendem XTR M900 300 Kilometer, aber, weil es weg von Last reisender Geschichte gibt, es eine kleine Narbe gibt, die Gebrauch begleitet.ãZusammen es gibt kein Verblassen, Einbuchtung und einen Sprung usw. der Farbe.ï¼
> (Er gehÃ¶rt nicht,), von Amerika fÃ¼r
> das Verschicken mit Luftpost tragen das Porto bitte Pedal der Fotographie, japanische allgemein Luftpost, die Sie Porto als gleichmÃ¤Ãige 25000 Yen kennzeichnen.ZusÃ¤tzlich hinsichtlich der BeschrÃ¤nkung und des Tarifs usw. des GepÃ¤ckes ist es nicht imstande, Verantwortlichkeit zu verdanken bestÃ¤tigt bitte die Tatsache, die mit der Gewohnheit des unwahrscheinlichen Falls. Weil die Spitze des Bringens die japanische Bank ist, ist sie nicht zu der Verhandlung im japanischen Land unterschiedlich. Kein Anspruch, fragen Sie mit der Nr.rÃ¼ckkehr, einer und der NervositÃ¤t, in der die Narbe welches zusÃ¤tzlich beim Halten angebracht wird Angelegenheit des Interesses wird, was Angebot anbetrifft von einem bitte bescheiden seien Sie.



 ganz gross, der tag ist gerettet!

domo arigato carsten san
flo


----------



## HOTBREEZE (10. April 2008)

Alles klar. Ich hab mit ihm telofoniert und er sendet es aus Japan. (Wenn ich die Auktion gewinne)

ä¼éãã


----------



## Deleted 76843 (10. April 2008)

Wow! Beautiful!


----------



## hoeckle (10. April 2008)

so! nach all den atemberaubenden und absolut wunderschönen klein(oden), mal ein wenig hausmannskost... 

abgesehen von der stützen/sattelkombi, die ich aus der restekiste entnommen habe, ist es ausstattungsmäßig noch genauso, wie ich es an meinem geburtstag erhalten habe (händeinunschuldwasche) und in dem zustand wird es noch lange bleiben, schönere projekte haben da eindeutig vorrang.  allfällige kommentare prallen deshalb an mir ab, aber lasst euch nicht davon abhalten... 

´92 horizon linear *fade..*


----------



## ZeFlo (10. April 2008)

... ich sag nix

zu den reifen

ciao
flo


----------



## oldschooler (10. April 2008)

also bis auf reifen und den h20 sehr eigentlich recht stimmig... felgen evtl. noch... aber sonst... die tnt passt doch wie die faust aufs auge,...das dachte ich mir bereits...auf meiner suche danach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (10. April 2008)

oldschooler schrieb:


> ... die tnt passt doch wie die faust aufs auge,...das dachte ich mir bereits...auf meiner suche danach



... ich hätte 'ne silberne tnt 175mm, mit 2 spidern (compact 5arm, rr 130 5arm) übrig.

bei interesse pn

ciao
flo


----------



## Biff (10. April 2008)

wenn das Horizion Attitude nur für die Strasse gedacht ist, finde ich die Reifen nicht so schlimm. Mir gefällt es.


----------



## hoeckle (10. April 2008)

Biff schrieb:


> wenn das Horizion Attitude nur für die Strasse gedacht ist, finde ich die Reifen nicht so schlimm. Mir gefällt es.


 

Ist es! Gelände mit Flatbar und ohne Federung mochte mein Rücken nicht mehr und seit gestern weiß ich auch warum...  Aber dennoch gäbe es dann schönere und vernüftig aufgezogene Reifen. Aber Danke...


----------



## Biff (10. April 2008)

´91 Adroit


----------



## der_schwabe (10. April 2008)

@Biff: Nimmt das bei Dir gar kein Ende??? ;-)
Gruss
der_schwabe


----------



## badbushido (10. April 2008)

*Das nenn ich mal eine geile Maschine und dieser Zustand! *  
Da kann ich mit meinem Atti einpacken


----------



## hoeckle (10. April 2008)

Wann versiegt denn das Füllhorn...


Schönes Teil...


----------



## Nightstorm95 (10. April 2008)

Hallo Biff ...

9,750 Punkte vom strengen Kampfgericht.

Sorry ... 10,000 Punkte wären "locker" drin gewesen ... wenn nicht diese *BLÖDEN FUSSLEISTEN *!!!

*Tolles Bike *... liebe Grüsse zu Dir ... Max


----------



## Shamus (10. April 2008)

Awesome bikes, Biff....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldschooler (10. April 2008)

@biff: ich würde die 10 vergeben, wenn a) die mc1 in gelb wäre... ich weiss is nicht grad einfach aufzutreiben... und b) die bremse vorne nicht blau wäre... ansonsten muss ich dazu wohl nichts sagen.... backfire immer noch mein liebling... so schön...traumhaft...so bleibts ne 9,25...

@max: zum nightstorm ist alles gesagt(auch das gator is nicht von schlechten eltern)... wenn ich groß bin, kauf ichs dir ab... irgendwann... irgendwann... zumindest ne jacke, wenn du endlich lernst loszulassen  ich muss glaub ich gleich nach santiago pilgern um meine seele von den kaufgelüsten zu reinigen...


----------



## andy2 (10. April 2008)

naja aber aus klassischer sicht ist gar nicht alles gold was glaenzt, da hats so den ein oder anderen anachronismus drin

ok zu milde eigentlich stimmt zeitlich an dem 91ziger fast nichts


----------



## HOTBREEZE (10. April 2008)

Der Aufbau haut mich auch nicht vom Hocker, irgendwie nicht so stimmig. Schaut da die Sattelstütze nicht etwas weit raus?
Da hängt man doch drauf wie ein Affe auf dem Schleifstein.
Die Perle ist immer noch das Adroit von Nightstorm95 für mich.


----------



## andy2 (10. April 2008)

ja habe mich das auch schon gefragt ob es klein sein muss wenn einem die raeder nicht wirklich passen und xtr an 91 und mojos und gelbe huegis


----------



## Biff (10. April 2008)

Nein, meine Räder passen mir nicht?! Jetzt weiß ich was seit anno ´93 falsch läuft. Endlich schlagen in diesem Thread auch die Du... ich meine Klugschwätzer zu. Die hatte ich ja schon vermisst!


----------



## zingel (10. April 2008)

ich dachte 91er Adroits hätten noch eine eckige Gabel..? oder war das 
nur anfangs 91 so? Das 91er Atti von Badbushido hat jedenfalls noch 
eine eckige Gabel. Vielleicht ist's ja ein 92er?

...dann würd auch die XTR passen. Den restlichen Aufbau find ich 
aber nicht so passend.

Trotzdem *ein Hammer Bike!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy2 (11. April 2008)

man kann sich alles passen und schoen reden aber bei der sattelueberhoehung liegt der gedanke doch recht nahe.


----------



## Odyssee (11. April 2008)

Ich finde die hohe Sattelstütze absolut normal.

Bei 22" war halt einfach Schluß bei Klein. Wer einfach längere Beine als die hat, muß nun mal auf eine hohe Stütze ausweichen. Deshalb kann der Rest der Geometrie ja trotzdem passen. Agiles Fahrverhalten inklusive.

Bei mir ist es ähnlich, allerdings bei 20". Zumal es bis 93 regulär ja auch keine 21'er gab.

Schönes Wochenende und allen eine tolle Ausfahrt
Thomas


----------



## Biff (11. April 2008)

Odyssee schrieb:


> Ich finde die hohe Sattelstütze absolut normal.
> 
> Bei 22" war halt einfach Schluß bei Klein. Wer einfach längere Beine als die hat, muß nun mal auf eine hohe Stütze ausweichen. Deshalb kann der Rest der Geometrie ja trotzdem passen. Agiles Fahrverhalten inklusive.
> 
> ...




 
hier mal was um die Netzhaut nach den ganzen Farbattacken zu beruhigen.


----------



## Manni1599 (11. April 2008)

Fährst Du eigentlich auch eins Deiner Kleins?

Die sehen alle so ungefahren aus.


----------



## Biff (11. April 2008)

das MC2 sea&sky war anno ´93 mein erstes Klein. Das bin 2 Jahre gefahren und dann auf Manitou umgestiegen. Seither wurde das sea&sky nur noch sporadisch bewegt und ist seit 2001 stillgelegt. Bei schönen Wetter bin ich mit dem Candy Teal Adroit unterwegs. Die Alltags-Trainings-Renn- und Marathon Mühle ist das:






wenn es mal wieder richtig Schüttet und das Teil danach etwas sauberer ist, mach ich davon noch ein paar Bilder (ich hasse putzen).


----------



## bsg (11. April 2008)

MC1 und diese Logos am Adroit ? Ist das nachlackiert ?


----------



## Biff (11. April 2008)

Nein, ist original. Bei Klein wurden Restbestände bei anstehenden "Lackierungwechsel" oft schon mit der neuen Lackierung versehen. Siehe auch mein Gator Attitude. Ist ein ´92 Modell mit der ´93 Lackierung. Bei wundel.com gibt es noch einige MC1 Rahmen mit der "MC2-Lackierung".


----------



## Nightstorm95 (12. April 2008)

Morgen soll's wettertechnisch schööön werden.

Frage an Oldschooler ... welches soll ich bloß überstreifen !!!  

Sorry ... ich weiß, das Du Spass verträgst !!!  

Schööönes WE ... Max


----------



## oldschooler (12. April 2008)

also hier wirds morgen ungemütlich ich muss langarm fahren...

werd also das rechte als LA oder KA plus ärmlinge nehmen...

dann nimm bitte das rechte, nicht das wir im partnerlook fahren müssen...

denn zwei mann sin schwul, 3 sin ein team  

(unglaublich, dass niemand das ding in medium rumliegen hat... ich hätte nämlich geld über )


----------



## Storck74 (15. April 2008)

@ Biff, mach doch bitte mal ein Gruppen Bild deiner Klein Sammlung.

Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biff (16. April 2008)

bitteschön


----------



## Storck74 (16. April 2008)

Und jetzt bitte noch von den Rahmen  

Markus


----------



## der_schwabe (16. April 2008)

@Biff:
*grrrrrrrrrrr*
Streu nur Salz in die Wunde...
Gruss
der_schwabe


----------



## yeah (18. April 2008)

wer noch eins sucht.. das dürfte billig rausgehen   

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-KLE...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Storck74 (19. April 2008)

Nur weil da "Klein" draufsteht muß es noch keins sein! würde mich wundern wenn das echt währe.

Markus


----------



## Deleted 76843 (19. April 2008)

ein Klein hat entweder innenverlegte Züge oder in der schlimmsten Trek Zeit auf dem Oberrohr verlegte Züge. Habe noch nie eines gesehen wo sie unten auf dem Oberrohr laufen. Und der Klein Schriftzug ist auch merkwürdig..denke eher nein das ist kein Klein


----------



## Storck74 (19. April 2008)

Habe ihn mal nach der Rahmen Nr. gefragt. Und schon steht das Teil nicht mehr zum Verkauf  

Markus


----------



## maka82 (19. April 2008)

gleich in nen Kerker werfen und Schlüssel wegwerfen


----------



## biker1967 (19. April 2008)

man kanns ja mal versuchen...
Es steht ja jeden Morgen ein neuer depp auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shamus (26. April 2008)




----------



## Seismic (26. April 2008)




----------



## Kint (26. April 2008)

Seismic schrieb:


> http[/QUOTE]
> 
> fast so gut wie
> 
> ...


----------



## CarstenB (26. April 2008)

...und nochmal in voller pracht






ich wuerd's nicht umlackieren, auch wenn die lackierung nicht wirklich schoen ist. original ist halt nicht zu schlagen. und es war ja auch schon so teuer genug 

gruss, carsten


----------



## zingel (26. April 2008)

CarstenB schrieb:


> ich wuerd's nicht umlackieren, auch wenn die lackierung nicht wirklich schoen ist. original ist halt nicht zu schlagen. und es war ja auch schon so teuer genug



Eine Originallackierung in diesem Zustand zu zerstören würd ich, milde 
ausgedrückt, eine riesen Dummheit nennen. Mir gefällt sie sehr!


----------



## oldschooler (27. April 2008)

wie so oft:
team storck is ein griff ins klo , auch wenn lila und pink vertauscht sind....

allerdings: lieber ein schlechter originallack als ein guter neuer...

und in dem zustand würd ich auch die team storck-lackierung in kauf nehmen... 

aber einige teile würd ich ändern.... vor allem die stütze... eine gerade wäre schon grenzwertig, aber setback geht nicht... geht garnicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieÖligeKette (27. April 2008)

chri5 schrieb:


>



Ein Traum! Sehr schickes Rad!


----------



## Seismic (27. April 2008)

zingel schrieb:


> Eine Originallackierung in diesem Zustand zu zerstören würd ich, milde
> ausgedrückt, eine riesen Dummheit nennen. Mir gefällt sie sehr!



werd's eh nicht umlackieren, war wirklich ein blöder Einfall - Original ist Original!


----------



## sHub3Rt (27. April 2008)

also ich geb ganz offen zu dassich von klassischen rädern absolut null ahnung habe, aber das Klein von Chri5 gefällt mir absolut und total sehr^^ das find ich wirklich ein dolles rad.


----------



## höhenangst (27. April 2008)

sHub3Rt schrieb:


> also ich geb ganz offen zu dassich von klassischen rädern absolut null ahnung habe, aber das Klein von Chri5 gefällt mir absolut und total sehr^^ das find ich wirklich ein dolles rad.



Ist ja auch nicht wirklich klassisch.


----------



## Radical_53 (27. April 2008)

Schick ist es aber, und kann wohl heute noch da konkurrenzfähig mitlaufen, wo die Kleins immer besonders für gerühmt wurden -> XC Race.
Keine alten Teile, aber den Charakter des Rahmens hat er doch sehr gut und stimmig aufgegriffen.


----------



## m_lorz (27. April 2008)

Yupp, das Thema kenne ich $

siehe hier: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4602764&postcount=107

Ich sach mal: Leben und leben lassen...

By the way, für ALLE (egal ob alt oder neu):

*Die Fixpunkte für's KLEINTREFFEn sind da:*

*04. - 06.07.2008 in Rüsselsheim.*

Schaut doch einfach vorbei: www.kleintreffen.de

Herzliche Grüße: Matthias


----------



## DieÖligeKette (27. April 2008)

m_lorz schrieb:


> Yupp, das Thema kenne ich $
> 
> siehe hier:
> 
> ...



Schon wieder so weit  

Vieleicht hat Wundel noch ein Plätchen frei...


----------



## höhenangst (19. Mai 2008)

wollte die Galerie nicht ganz in der Versenkung verschwinden lassen  
mal ein 20th Adroit , noch nicht ganz fertig 
aber ich glaub mann kanns schon erkennen


----------



## CarstenB (19. Mai 2008)

schick! ich hab noch eine schwarze moby deuce uebrig  dann noch MC2 sticker drauf und es ist rundum gelungen. 

gruss, carsten


----------



## Nightstorm95 (19. Mai 2008)

... A *fine* Machine !  

LG ... Max
______________________________________________________________
_Eleganz heißt nicht, ins Auge zu fallen, sondern im Gedächtnis zu bleiben !_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## höhenangst (19. Mai 2008)

Danke !, das mit der schwarzen Ringle werde ich morgen mal probieren.


----------



## bsg (19. Mai 2008)

Schnuckelig. Aber die Shock Bones Brücke muss weg ;-).


----------



## höhenangst (21. Mai 2008)

So heute mal mit schwarzer Stütze, welches Bike macht "mehr" an ?


----------



## Biff (21. Mai 2008)

Hmm, vielleicht eine graue Titan-Stütze, ganz ohne Beschriftung? Passt dann besser zum carbongrau der Tauchrohre. Insgesamt ist es ja so nicht schlecht, aber irgendwas passt nicht so richtig mit der jetzigen MobyDeuce Stütze. Meine Freundin hat in ihrem 20th anny auch eine silberne Stütze gehabt, die passte gar nicht (wobei ihr Rahmen die golden lackierten Schriftzüge hat). Die danach folgende schwarze Stütze hat auch nicht so recht gepasst, da der schwarze Lack vom Rahmen so glänzt. Das hat überhaupt nicht mit der schwarzen Stütze harmoniert.
Grüsse Jens


----------



## bsg (21. Mai 2008)

Wirkt mit schwarzer Moby irgendwie öde. Eine Syncros Titan oder was in der Art wäre wohl wirklich nicht schlecht ;-).


----------



## armin-m (22. Mai 2008)

Ne Syncros Titan in 31,6 zu kriegen ist leider nicht ganz leicht.

Ich kenne zwar den Besitzer des Adroit nicht aber ich vermute, dass
ihm die Länge der Stütze auch nicht reichen würde um das Rad zu
fahren. Die gibts nämlich nur in 330 mm...

Ich finde die schwarze Stütze übrigens schöner.
Was mich mehr stört sind die silbernen Kurbeln...


----------



## oldschooler (22. Mai 2008)

shock-bones und die schwarze stütze passen imho nicht....

selbst die silberne ist passender, da das schwarz nicht das schwarz des lackes auch nur annähernd trifft... ne syncros ti wäre wohl das optimum, aber 330 statt 380 könnte wohl eng werden...

ansonsten sehr sehr schön


----------



## kailinds (24. Mai 2008)

TEAM STORM Bekleidung usw.







Neues Foto auf mein Adept:


----------



## Shamus (24. Mai 2008)

Superrrr....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Effendi Sahib (24. Mai 2008)

Shamus schrieb:


> Superrrr....



Stimmt, allerdings würde mich jetzt noch interessieren, welche Farbe das Hinterteil der Hose hat - rot?


----------



## Carcassonne (25. Mai 2008)

10 Punkte für das Adroit, 10 Punkte für die Trinkflasche und nochmal 10 Punkte für's Trikot und Helm. Nur bei den Schuhen geht noch was. Und der Beinpelz muß weg, entweder rasieren oder großflächige Storm-Tattoos drauf


----------



## kailinds (25. Mai 2008)

Carcassonne schrieb:


> 10 Punkte für das Adroit, 10 Punkte für die Trinkflasche und nochmal 10 Punkte für's Trikot und Helm. Nur bei den Schuhen geht noch was. Und der Beinpelz muß weg, entweder rasieren oder großflächige Storm-Tattoos drauf



Danke!  
Die Schuhe sind ja natürlich das gleiche Modell das Tinker in 1993 benutzte.






Und ich hätte gedacht das der Beinpelz nicht in Mountain Biking so gross Aerodynamisch defekt ist aber ich konnte falsch sein.


----------



## CarstenB (25. Mai 2008)

a really nice and very very special and significant bike Kai! and now let your hair grow (the one on the head i mean)  

Carsten


----------



## Shamus (8. Juni 2008)




----------



## Nightstorm95 (8. Juni 2008)

Hello Samu,

   *Beautiful*    

*Best Reguards *to you ... Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bsg (8. Juni 2008)

Nice. Repaint ?


----------



## Shamus (9. Juni 2008)




----------



## Odyssee (14. Juni 2008)

Möchte dem Klein-Thread mal wieder etwas Nahrung geben:





















Anm.: Mir ist klar, daß Rahmen und Aufbau eindeutig "NEO-classic" sind, bzw. erst noch werden. Die Hardcore-Classiker bitte ich daher dezent wegzuschauen. Allen Anderen viel Freude mit Form und Farbe.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Odyssee (14. Juni 2008)

Hier noch eins. Auch etwas jünger, aber trotzdem nur NEO-classic:


----------



## CarstenB (13. Juli 2008)

mein 96er Pulse II, dass mich nun seit ueber 11 Jahren treu begleitet 

seit einer Weile als "Kleiningham" mit RM-2 dirt drops und M900 STIs an DKG plates und Suntour towers und DiaCompe Bremshebeln. Nach diversen Einstellarbeiten und Feintuning faehrt, bremst und schaltet es sich erstaunlich gut.





































Carsten


----------



## Shamus (13. Juli 2008)

Carsten...Das ist nett!!!

Ist hier paarneue auch






Dieses ist für meine frau:





und nur neue abbildung


----------



## Philippe Carnoy (13. Juli 2008)

Klein 91 Dolomites 20.Neu. gefunden in Paris Januar 2008






Salut 
Philippe


----------



## Carcassonne (13. Juli 2008)

Der Parkettfußboden sieht haargenauso aus, wie meiner

Aber immer wieder unglaublich, daß man nach 17 Jahren immer noch jungfräuliche Rahmensets findet. Auf wie vielen Speichern, in wie vielen Kellern oder Garagen mögen solche ungehobenen Schätze wohl noch schlummern?


----------



## Fallschirmjoe (14. Juli 2008)

Unsere Klein Story: 

1989 in der City Hall von San Francisco geheiratet und statt Eheringe in der Bike Gallery gleich beim Golden Gate Park zwei Klein Bikes gekauft (Pinnacle [pink] und Top Gun [black]). Anschliessend während 5 Wochen mit angehängten Low Rider Taschen durch die High Sierra ( Lake Tahoe / Mono Lake / Tioga Pass) getourt und die Küste nördlich und südlich von S.F. erkundet. Auf dem Heimflug dann festgestellt, dass wir eigentlich schon zu dritt unterwegs waren. 

Noch heute mit unseren original Klein's jeden Tag zur Arbeit oder zum Sport unterwegs. Ausser einem XT-Wechsler alles noch im Originalzustand. Auch unsere 4 Kids (Jg 90,91,92,95) bewegen sich nur mit dem Bike und Jg.92 fährt neuerdings im KONA Rookie Team Downhill Bike Rennen. Ein Auto besitzen wir nicht, dafür immer noch zwei 89er Klein's. 

Gruss 
Matthias+Madeleine/


----------



## Carcassonne (14. Juli 2008)

Hhmm, eure Kids stammen ja samt und sonders aus den guten Klein Jahrgängen. Als Klein dann 1995 an Trek verkauft wurde, habt ihr offenbar zeitgleich auch die Produktion eurer "Nachwuchsmodelle" eingestellt. Das ist besimmt kein Zufall, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biff (15. Juli 2008)

Carcassonne schrieb:


> Hhmm, eure Kids stammen ja samt und sonders aus den guten Klein Jahrgängen. Als Klein dann 1995 an Trek verkauft wurde, habt ihr offenbar zeitgleich auch die Produktion eurer "Nachwuchsmodelle" eingestellt. Das ist besimmt kein Zufall, oder?


----------



## Stahlpabst (15. Juli 2008)

Hier ist mein 91`Pinnacle in Ultraviolet:


----------



## Odyssee (20. Juli 2008)

Hier was schönes in Candy Red. Wird dem Classic-Forum auch schon etwas gerechter


----------



## clack3 (21. Juli 2008)

Witzige Lösung mit der Ansteuerung der hinteren V-Brake. Funktioniert das gut, hinsichtlich der symetrischen Bewegung der Bremse? Zum Glück hast du nicht aufgebohrt! 

Ralf


----------



## Odyssee (21. Juli 2008)

Die Umlenkrolle funktioniert einfach genial und zieht völlig symmetrisch. Aus meiner Sicht die beste Lösung für alte Rahmen ohne Gegenhalter. Leider weiß ich weder den Hersteller noch den damaligen Kaufpreis mehr. War nicht gerade billig, aber ich würde mir gern noch einen nachkaufen.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## goegolo (21. Juli 2008)

Sehr stimmiger Aufbau! Wie verdrehfest sind denn diese Syncrosgriffe? Sind die Felgen tatsächlich in Rahmenfarbe lackiert?


----------



## höhenangst (21. Juli 2008)

Sind bestimmt Rolf Dolomite, laut Speichenanordnung , gabs in dieser Farbe und blau.


----------



## Biff (21. Juli 2008)

Odyssee schrieb:


> Hier was schönes in Candy Red. Wird dem Classic-Forum auch schon etwas gerechter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Odyssee (21. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

der LRS ist wie bereits erkannt ein Rolf Dolomiti.

Die Griffe verdrehen nicht, wenn man sie trocken draufschiebt.

Danke für das positive Feedback und beste Grüße
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shamus (31. Juli 2008)

Bereit!


----------



## stylzdavis (31. Juli 2008)

A dream on two wheels with lots of bling bling.....
Take good care of it 

Stylz


----------



## Homer.j1 (31. Juli 2008)

Echt hammergeil!!!!!


----------



## Carcassonne (1. August 2008)

Schönes Teil - auch wenn die blau eloxierten Anbauteile je nach Blickwinkel mal zu
"Sea & Sky" passen und mal sich schrecklich "beißen". Das Rad sieht aber nicht so aus,
als würde es gefahren werden...Sammlerstück?


----------



## gruenbaer (1. August 2008)

Odyssee schrieb:


> Hier was schönes in Candy Red. Wird dem Classic-Forum auch schon etwas gerechter



wundervoll aufgebautes bike. optisch sehr aufgeräumt und stimmig; zugleich funktional kompromißlos costomized (fahrreiz).  
gefällt mir sehr gut. würde mich allerdings andererseits ob des zustandes täglich in konflikte stürzen 
eine 737er kurbel wäre mir eine überlegung wert ... 

wenn du wegen der umlenkrolle nochmal fündig werden solltest: interessiert mich auch brennend ('96 sovereign).
anderseits löst das in mir einen unwiderstehlichen nachbaureiz aus ... 

dirk


----------



## nio (1. August 2008)

So ne Umlenkrolle für die V-Brake hatte ich auch mal. Den Hersteller kenne ich auch nicht aber dafür noch den Preis. 99,- DM bei Radsport Haritz in Leimen!!! Da bin ich damals fast aus den Latschen gekippt aber was soll man machen, denn einen im Jahre 1999 noch neuen Attitude in Nightstorm aufbohren? Niemals!!!

Seitdem ich die XT-V-Brake samt Umlenkrolle gegen eine Canti ausgetauscht habe, fehlen mir die beiden Teile irgendwie. Ich konnte sie nie finden. Wer weiß mit welchem Lappen, in den sie liebevoll einbettet waren, sie letztendlich ausversehen weggeflogen sind. 

Ein Problem hatte ich übrigens mit der Umlenkrolle. Wenn sich die Bremsgummis ein bisschen abgenutzt hatten wurden wurden die Angriffswinkel zu steil und man konnte keine Kraft mehr zwischen Bremse und Felge aufbauen. 


Ich kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen: Schöner Fervor Aufbau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biff (5. August 2008)

ein neues Pferd im Stall.....


----------



## Blumenhummer (5. August 2008)

Toller Rahme, Biff! Ich hätte doch mitbieten sollen...


----------



## Biff (5. August 2008)

wenn Du erst den Preis kennen würdest.....


----------



## Blumenhummer (5. August 2008)

Der da wäre?


----------



## euphras (5. August 2008)

Biff schrieb:


> ein neues Pferd im Stall.....



Wahnsinn, war der niemals aufgebaut, oder ist der neu lackiert worden?


----------



## Biff (5. August 2008)

der war wohl mal aufgebaut, ist aber nur als Showbike (Wandhänger) verwendet worden. Der Kratzer an der Strebe kam von einem Transport bei dem sich die Kette verklemmt hatte.

Preis


----------



## DON SCOTT (5. August 2008)

Hallo liebe Klein Fans,
hier kommt meine Pulse

url:djwehfkh Gleich!



Viele Grüße
DonScott


----------



## Blumenhummer (5. August 2008)

Manchmal sollte man Auktionen halten tatsächlich zum Mitbieten nutzen... *schnüff*


----------



## CarstenB (6. August 2008)

Biff schrieb:


> ein neues Pferd im Stall.....



sehr schoen! mal gut, dass du den 0grad MC2 behalten hast 

Carsten


----------



## Shamus (6. August 2008)

Biff --- That´s beauty!
Let me know if you ever let it go...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d.a.v.i.d.w. (19. August 2008)

Hier etwas Futter:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/7/6/9/4/3/_/large/neueneueneuebilderkleiner.JPG


----------



## bike24 (19. August 2008)

So hätte dann auch mal was für Euch.......

















Erstes Projekt, zwei sind noch am laufen, die kommen dann wenn sie fertig sind!

MFG Stephan


----------



## DEAN48 (19. August 2008)

Hi Stephan,

das Rad hat was. Gefällt mir gut. Ist nicht die übliche Ton in Ton Lösung und paßt irgendwie trotzdem. Glückwunsch!

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Philippe Carnoy (19. August 2008)

sehr schön
philippe


----------



## zaskar-le (19. August 2008)

@bike24: sieht toll aus, sehr gefällig.
Der vordere Chill Pill sollte aber etwas tiefer platziert werden 
Wirst Du denn damit fahren? Sieht alles noch so neu aus


----------



## CarstenB (19. August 2008)

toll, painted desert ist einfach traumhaft schoen 

gruss, carsten


----------



## bike24 (19. August 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> @bike24: sieht toll aus, sehr gefällig.
> Wirst Du denn damit fahren? Sieht alles noch so neu aus



Tja, ursprünglich hatte ich das mal vor, aber im Zuge des Aufbau's hab ich viele male die Richtung geändert (sollte alles mal viel einfacher werden), so dass ich heute sagen muß: "DAS IST DOCH VIEL ZU SCHADE ZUM FAHREN"

Vor nem Jahr hab ich mich noch an den Kopf gefasst, wenn man hier von Leuten las die sich Bikes an die Wand hängen oder sich irgendwelche Teile in Vitrinen legen, und JETZT BIN ICH AUCH SO EINER

Spaß beiseite, wie schon gesagt zwei Bike's sind noch im Aufbau und diese sollen dann auch Ihren Zweck erfüllen und wie viele in den nächsten Jahren noch zum Rumstehen und Schönaussehen gebaut werden, steht in den Sternen


----------



## thoralfw (19. August 2008)

ich finde es auch traumhaft schön!


----------



## Biff (19. August 2008)

Absolut Top! Meine KLEIN-Lieblingsfarbe . Das ex-Klein von Clemens?

Biff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike24 (20. August 2008)

Biff schrieb:


> Das ex-Klein von Clemens?
> 
> Biff



Nein, der über Clemens gekauft-Rahmen


----------



## CarstenB (20. August 2008)

muesste das von fres aus bern sein. das hat dann "hoehenangst" gekauft (und mir vor der nase weg geschnappt). ist das clemens? ich kann mir namen echt schlecht merken...







carsten


----------



## bike24 (20. August 2008)

CarstenB schrieb:


> muesste das von fres aus bern sein. das hat dann "hoehenangst" gekauft (und mir vor der nase weg geschnappt). ist das clemens? ich kann mir namen echt schlecht merken...
> 
> carsten



Ne gekauft hab ich das von "hoehenangst" , eingefädelt hat das nur der Clemens. Den Rahmen hat er hier auch auf den Ersten Seiten geposted.
Aber mal sauinteressant zu sehen, welche Reise hier manche Räder hintersich haben


----------



## höhenangst (20. August 2008)

sehr schön geworden 
freut mich zu sehen , das er in gute Hände gekommen ist


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. August 2008)

wunder schoen... dann noch die passende (und passend getunte) XTR 900er... hammer!


----------



## olli (20. August 2008)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> wunder schoen... dann noch die passende (und passend getunte) XTR 900er... hammer!



Sieht eher wie die 5-Arm Compact XT aus.
Dürfen hier auch Rennräder rein, wenn sie 26' habe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (20. August 2008)

weiter oben hat's noch mehr Bilder


----------



## oldschooler (21. August 2008)

wunderschön...

was ist mit der halson passiert??? falls die zum verkauf stünde und noch fit ist wäre ich interessiert


----------



## Nightstorm95 (21. August 2008)

Aber mal sauinteressant zu sehen schrieb:


> *LEIDER !!! *... dadurch werden grds.  die "Durchgereichten" nicht besser !
> 
> Grds heißt aber auch ... *es gibt Ausnahmen !!!*
> 
> Max


----------



## CarstenB (21. August 2008)

oldschooler schrieb:


> wunderschön...
> 
> was ist mit der halson passiert??? falls die zum verkauf stünde und noch fit ist wäre ich interessiert




die hat fres damals in die usa verkauft.

gruss, carsten


----------



## RobaR (25. August 2008)

ich hab auch ein paar Bilder  von meinem Klein das ich seit 1991 mit Begeisterung fahre


----------



## bike24 (25. August 2008)

So, hätte dann mal wieder Futter für den Fred! Allerdings nur halbfertig, denn ich bin mir noch nicht so sicher was für Komponenten dran sollen. Also grundsätzlich soll das ein Bike zum Fahren werden, deshalb würde mich mal Eure Meinung interessieren.





Variante Nr. 1: Schaltwerk, Umwerfer XTR 900, STI und Bremsen XT 739,
                     Kurbel Race Face in schwarz

Diese Variante hab ich ursprünglich mal angestrebt, auch wenn es zeitlich gesehen, gar nicht zusammen passt. Aber in Sachen Fahreigenschaften, gibt es eben nichts zu sagen. Teile wären bis auf die Kurbeln auch da.

Variante Nr. 2: komplette XTR 950,(außer LRS) wäre vom Baujahr 
                     betrachtet sicher am passensten, aber irgendwie kann ich
                     mich nicht so mit diesem grau anfreunden und Thema 
                     Innenlager hab ich bei dieser Gruppe in Sachen Achslänge??
                     keine Ahnung

Variante Nr. 3: Da hätt ich gern mal eure Meinung gehört


Nun mal noch was zum Bild. Die LVE liegt in ungekürzter Version bei mir im Keller, allerdings fehlt mir dieser Schlüssel, wenn mir da jemand leihweise aushelfen könnte, wäre das super
So, und dieser Sattel in Schulterhöhe hat auch seine Gründe. Beim reinigen des Rahmens muß mir Reiniger in das Sattelrohr gelaufen sein hab versucht den Schlunt wieder sauber zu machen, aber wenn ich die Stütze rein schieben will, ist nach 2cm Schluss. Das wird so fest das es richtig böse quitscht. Wer da mal nen Ratschlag für mich hat....immer her!

Stephan


----------



## zaskar-le (25. August 2008)

RobaR schrieb:


> ich hab auch ein paar Bilder  von meinem Klein das ich seit 1991 mit Begeisterung fahre



Zu Recht! Sehr schönes Gefährt.


----------



## 3cinos (25. August 2008)

@bike24,

was ist das schwarzes am Oberrohr? (Schutzaufkleber)

Kurbel:
Race Face: ok, ne Cook: zu bestreben, XTR: auf keinen Fall 
Muss schwarz werden.
Bremsen:
Wenn du Fahreigenschaften willst, würd ich dir Maguras empfehln, aber is jeden seine Sache.
Rest kann man stehn lassen. Bei Schaltgriffen will ich mich hier nicht verplaudern.

Gibts irgend ein Gewicht anzustreben? Sollen Hörnchen kommen?

Zur Sattelstange:
- Das Rohr und Stütze erst mal richtig grundlich reinigen
(Geht meines erachtens am besten mit Schnellentfettern, nem Tuch und was zum hineinstopfen, ... )
Sollte arger Dreck oder änliches ins Tretlager gelangt sein besser nachsehn.
- Wenn die orginale Klein Sattelstützenklemme bleiben soll, dann nur Montagepaste auf die Stütze. Kein Fette oder ähnliches. Sollts trotzdem rutschen Carbonpaste.
- Naja, wenn Durchmesser übereinstimmen sollte alles funktionieren


----------



## CarstenB (25. August 2008)

wenn die stuetze wirklich nur 2cm rein geht musst du doch sehen oder fuehlen koennen, was da im weg ist?! ist die klemme lose genug? ist die stuetze vorher problemlos rein gegangen?
dreck kann nicht ins innenlager kommen, ist ja sicher ein patronenlager. die stuetze muss auf jeden fall gefettet werden. alu in alu ohne fett ist nicht so gut.

m950 war original die ausstattung aber im prinzip kannst du bei dem rahmen verbauen was du magst, ist ja nichts mehr kleinspezifisch ausser dem steuersatz. beim vorbau kannst du auch den MC3 nehmen und dann jedwedigen lenker verbauen.

gruss, carsten


----------



## Nightstorm95 (25. August 2008)

Hallo Stephan,

... *tolles Bike *im Aufbau !

Ich besitze es selbst ...





Race Face Turbine in schwarz in silbernen Blättern ... PASST mit 107mm Innenlager perfekt !!!

Weiterhin hab' ich meins mit silbernen 217'er Mavic's und Panaracer XC Magic's aufgebaut ... auch das PASST, wie ich meine !
Alternativ ... jetzt wird's ne bißchen Porno ... Michelin Wildgripper Sprint ... auch das PASST !

Okay ... Du hast Dich für einen gelben Flite entschieden ... PASST natürlich auch !
Der Rest ???   ... auf jeden Fall noch ne' getunte Judy SL und bitte keine 950'er Gruppe !

*DU SCHAFFST DAS SCH(Ö)ON ... !!!* 
________________________________________________________

_"Was dem Herzen gefällt, das suchen die Augen."_
Dt. Sprichwort



Liebe Grüsse und viel Spass beim Aufbau ... Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## armin-m (25. August 2008)

Hüstel...

Darf ich daran erinnern, dass das ne Galerie ist?
Mach doch bitte nen eigenen Thread auf in dem du dir Aufbautipps holst!


----------



## Tyler1977 (25. August 2008)

bike24 schrieb:


>



Erstmal sehr schönes Bike.
Schade, daß sich heutzutage ausser wirklich exklusive Hersteller wie Vicious, Groovy oder IF keiner mehr solcher Lackierungen annimmt.

Eine OT Frage hätte ich noch...
Wo kriegt man denn die neu aufgelegten Porcupines her???
Ich hab mich jetzt Online schon blöd gesucht und finde keinen deutschen Shop der die führt...


----------



## v8mercedes (25. August 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Eine OT Frage hätte ich noch...
> Wo kriegt man denn die neu aufgelegten Porcupines her???
> Ich hab mich jetzt Online schon blöd gesucht und finde keinen deutschen Shop der die führt...



im ebay.co.uk sind ab und zu mal NOS drin. sonst habe ich sie auch noch nirgends gesehen.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2x-Onza-Porc-...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## RetroRocky (25. August 2008)

der Grund warum ich im Moment so viele neuwertige XTR-900er Teile suche:





und dann hab´ ich da noch zwei weitere KLEINe Gründe, die kommen später dran...

Grüsse Retrorocky


----------



## Tyler1977 (25. August 2008)

Danke für den Tip.
25GbP Shipping killen aber den guten Preis leider völlig.


----------



## bike24 (25. August 2008)

armin-m schrieb:


> HÃ¼stel...
> 
> Darf ich daran erinnern, dass das ne Galerie ist?
> Mach doch bitte nen eigenen Thread auf in dem du dir Aufbautipps holst!



Erstmal Gesundheit

Und dann wÃ¼rd ich sagen Leben und Leben lassen! Wir wollen uns doch schlieÃlich alle an schÃ¶nen Bike's erfreuen und da wird doch die frage nach ner Meinung erlaubt sein.

Und schlieÃlich beginnt doch das Thema mit nem hoffentlich schÃ¶nen Foto

@Tyler1977: Die Reifen sind vom UK HÃ¤ndler den Dir V8mercedes gezeigt hat, ich hab 33â¬ inkl. Versand bezahlt.

Stephan


----------



## Tyler1977 (25. August 2008)

Danke. Scheint jetzt aber teurer zu sein, wenn ich Shipping für 2 Reifen auswähle zeigt er mir schon 25GbP alleine an Shipping an.


----------



## höhenangst (25. August 2008)

Vielleicht so, mit Paul Bremsen , Graftons , Crossmax und 9.0sl.
Aber es ist ja alles Geschmacksache.


----------



## bike24 (25. August 2008)

@RetroRoky

Traumbike und ich darf davon ausgehen das der blau / grün Kontrast im Sonnenlicht noch viel schöner ausieht als auf dem Foto.

120 von 100 erreichbaren Punkten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## v8mercedes (25. August 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Danke. Scheint jetzt aber teurer zu sein, wenn ich Shipping für 2 Reifen auswähle zeigt er mir schon 25GbP alleine an Shipping an.



das ist bestimmt nur ein problem der el. kaufabwicklung. ob nun 1 oder 2 stück im karton macht ja für das porto, das gewicht und den verkäufer keinen unterschied. mail ihn doch mal an.

@retrorocky: michael, superschön, aber lass mir auch noch nen 
NOS RD-M910er  übrig


----------



## olli (25. August 2008)

RetroRocky schrieb:


> der Grund warum ich im Moment so viele neuwertige XTR-900er Teile suche:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich erlaube mir, zu zitieren und mein neues Projekt vorzustellen (auch 26!).
Gleicher Verkäufer?


----------



## zaskar-le (25. August 2008)

v8mercedes schrieb:


> das ist bestimmt nur ein problem der el. kaufabwicklung. ob nun 1 oder 2 stück im karton macht ja für das porto, das gewicht und den verkäufer keinen unterschied. mail ihn doch mal an.



@tyler wg/Porcupine: sag ihm aber, dass er das Zeug bitte gut verpacken soll. 
Er schickt nicht immer die OVP (sprich den roten Onza-Karton) mit!
Letztes Mal kamen die Reifen mit ner besseren Mülltüte drumrum bei mir an: ein Wunder, dass das gehalten hat!  

*@retrorocky & bike 24: you made my day *


----------



## RetroRocky (26. August 2008)

ja olli gleicher Verkäufer, Mission Control sei dank !
und auch dank an Kawumm und Biff, jetzt ist mein Team Storck auch fast perfekt, ich werde noch zum retroklein:





Grüsse retrorocky


----------



## Biff (26. August 2008)

TOP !!! toller Zustand.


----------



## Homer.j1 (26. August 2008)

Der Sattel ist schon etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig... Ansonsten aber sehr schönD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biff (26. August 2008)

Stimmt, gab es da nicht mal einen mit neongrünen Bezug (oder pink)? 

Jens


----------



## Nightstorm95 (26. August 2008)

Hi ... "rr retroKLEIN" ,

absolut unbestritten und unverkennbar ... Deine Liebe zum Detail !

Ich erlaube mir respektvoll einmal zu sagen: "das ist Dein Lebensgefühl, Dein Stil, nun ja ... so sehen Deine Maßanzüge aus " !

Bei der Betrachtung Deiner beiden KLEIN - Liebhaberstücke stelle ich für mich fest: *Optisches Tuning ... wohin das Auge reicht !!!*
Für mich hat *ein KLEIN *das eigentlich *nicht* *nötig* ... hier wäre m. E. "weniger mehr gewesen" !

Komme zum Schluss: "Unverwechselbare Bikes im wirklich schööönen Zustand ... und möge Deine ausserordentlich, bestechende Bike-Leidenschaft niemals enden" !

Liebe Grüsse ... Max


----------



## armin-m (27. August 2008)

Das Storck haut ja mal richtig rein - Augenkrebsverdächtig 
Und da dachte ich, mein Moonrise ist schon grell...

Nur der Sattel gefällt mir gar nicht. Schlicht schwarz fänd ich gut,
oder wenns grell sein soll dann ein Concor in Neonpink oder neongrün 

Weiter so der Herr, dann klappts auch mit nem neuen Nick (rr => rk)


----------



## bike24 (27. August 2008)

@RetroRoky: Auch Stork ist ne Augeweide, großes Lob für die kleinen Details

Aber wenn ich mal zwei Wörter über Deine Schrankwand verlieren darf:

Die Seesterne und Schneckenhäuser haben ja noch Sammelkarakter, aber
Diese Enten

Wir machen nur Spaß


----------



## RetroRocky (27. August 2008)

so liebe Freunde kein Problem, welcher denn nun... ?





@bike24: Diese Enten bleiben, das Wohnzimmer ist schließlich der Herrschaftsbereich meiner Frau - mir bleibt leider nur der Keller


----------



## flott.weg (27. August 2008)

BITTE den Turbo monieren. BITTE. danke.

son storck hatte ich auch mal.....


----------



## armin-m (27. August 2008)

Ich würde auch den Turbo nehmen - des Kontrastes wegen zur Stütze in purple...


----------



## Inigo Montoya (27. August 2008)

vorweg gratuliere rr zu den beiden attitudes, fabelhaft!
ich wuerde beim team storck auf jeden fall den neon-grünen turbo montieren. der passt ja perfekt!


----------



## bike24 (27. August 2008)

RetroRocky schrieb:


> so liebe Freunde kein Problem, welcher denn nun... ?
> 
> @bike24: Diese Enten bleiben, das Wohnzimmer ist schließlich der Herrschaftsbereich meiner Frau - mir bleibt leider nur der Keller



Meine Meinung zum Sattel, eindeutig der grüne!! Dann hast Du noch ein wenig grün im hinteren Bereich. Aber fairer weise muß man sagen, der pinke sieht auch nicht ******* aus.

Also passen tun beide, aber schicker ist der turbo

Thema Herrschaftsgebiet der Frauen, kann ich auch meine Lieder singen, ich wurde ebenfalls in den Keller verbannt. 

Aber mal ehrlich Leute, einen klassiker im Wohnzimmer "NO GO" aber der Kleiderschrank ist so groß wie eine Einraumwohnung


----------



## CarstenB (27. August 2008)

mal gut, dass die haeuser hier keinen keller haben 







gruss, carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (27. August 2008)

Eindeutig der Grüne
Der Zustand Deiner Bikes ist ja wirklich fabelhaft!


----------



## maka82 (27. August 2008)

CarstenB schrieb:


> mal gut, dass die haeuser hier keinen keller haben



Schicke Wohnung/Haus und seeeehr schicke Bikes


----------



## RetroRocky (27. August 2008)

oh, Carsten ... was für ein Wohnbereich und erst der Ausblick nach oben - einfach super !!!

Gruss Michael

@all ok. einverstanden, der grüne kommt dran...


----------



## newsboy (27. August 2008)

CarstenB schrieb:


> mal gut, dass die haeuser hier keinen keller haben
> gruss, carsten



und manchmal kommen auch komische dinge auf den esstisch! 

ashok


----------



## Blumenhummer (27. August 2008)

RetroRocky schrieb:


> einverstanden, der grüne kommt dran...



Alles andere ist keine echte Alternative...


----------



## HOTBREEZE (28. August 2008)

Ja, dat funzt meine Braut würd mich killen wenn ich meine Bikes in WZ  hänge nur ins Büro. Aber die Couch steht in der falschen Richtung.


----------



## olli (29. August 2008)

Und mit vorauseilendem Weitblick sage ich: "Na und? Ist mir doch egal!"


----------



## armin-m (29. August 2008)

Sehr schön geworden! Dein Weitblick hätte dir jedoch auch einen Preis
aus den Rippen leiern sollen - Singlespeed? Behältste eh nicht


----------



## Biff (30. August 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (30. August 2008)

Sehr schick...


----------



## bsg (30. August 2008)

***Neid*** 

Wo kriegt man sowas heute noch her ? Oder ist es ein re-paint ?


----------



## Carcassonne (30. August 2008)

Das frage ich mich auch, wo man die NOS Teile in der Zahl, wie die hier vorstellelt werden, noch herbekommt. Oder hat Klein etwa heimlich wieder die Produktion aufgenommen


----------



## CarstenB (30. August 2008)

Carcassonne schrieb:


> Das frage ich mich auch, wo man die NOS Teile in der Zahl, wie die hier vorstellelt werden, noch herbekommt. Oder hat Klein etwa heimlich wieder die Produktion aufgenommen



es gibt eine ganze reihe freaks, die schon vor 10 und mehr jahren mit dem sammeln begonnen haben - oder gar schon, als die rahmen noch aktuell waren. damals waren das keine NOS raritaeten sondern restbestaende und ausverkaufsware. manchmal posten sie die hier und manchmal verkaufen sie auch was. da hilft dann ein netzwerk aus guten bekannten/freunden da sie i.d.r. nicht auf ebay auftauchen. 
aber es gibt auch immer noch vergessene teile irgendwo in den lagerhallen der grossen haendler. r&a cycles in new york bietet zb. gerade einen NOS 93er Aelous rahmen in moonrise an, der die letzte 15 jahre in der originalen kiste im lager geschlummert hat. 

gruss, carsten


----------



## oldschooler (30. August 2008)

CarstenB schrieb:


> r&a cycles in new york bietet zb. gerade einen NOS 93er Aelous rahmen in moonrise an, der die letzte 15 jahre in der originalen kiste im lager geschlummert hat.



ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, jedoch siehts auf dem bild aus, als würde das innenlager fehlen?!


----------



## Defiant32 (31. August 2008)

Some of mine;


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## höhenangst (4. Oktober 2008)

Hallo, hier mal mein Bike für Sonntag.













und jetzt das nur zum anschauen und das für Sonntag





und jetzt kommt noch das für alle Tage dazu


----------



## Tyler1977 (4. Oktober 2008)

I glaub I bin bsoffen... 
Sehe schon dreifach...

Mal im Ernst, schöne Sammlung und nach dem Lieblingsbike muß man gar nicht erst fragen...


----------



## Biff (4. Oktober 2008)

UNGLAUBLICH

Absolut TOP


----------



## Blumenhummer (4. Oktober 2008)

Sehr schick, sehr schick, sehr schick... 

Dreifach soll ja in sein, dreifach soll ja in sein, dreifach soll ja in sein...


----------



## BonelessChicken (4. Oktober 2008)

Sehr nette Ansammlung!
Da fährt es sich auch wesentlich beruhigter mit dem gleichen Modell im Gelände, wenn ein anderes zum Anschauen schon wohlgepflegt zu Hause auf den Besitzer wartet. Hat auch was für sich.


----------



## Shamus (4. Oktober 2008)

3 x Sea&Sky


----------



## BonelessChicken (4. Oktober 2008)

Heftig , das wird ja immer besser hier 
Foto Nr. 3 ist ja nur noch genial.


----------



## höhenangst (4. Oktober 2008)

Ein ganz schön bunter "Haufen" !


----------



## stylzdavis (4. Oktober 2008)

You guys should walk around like this  everyday!

Sea & Sky Attitudes sollten per Gesetz auf EIN Stück pro Person limitiert werden. Dann hätte ich vielleicht auch schon eins.

NEIDISCH
Stylz


----------



## maka82 (4. Oktober 2008)

stylzdavis schrieb:


> Sea & Sky Attitudes sollten per Gesetz auf EIN Stück pro Person limitiert werden. Dann hätte ich vielleicht auch schon eins.


hehe auf jeden Fall. Aber so n Teil in 22" zu bekommen... 
aber seeehr schick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Odyssee (5. Oktober 2008)

Hier mal wieder zum Runterkommen etwas Mittelmässiges:





























Auch an den einfachen Dingen kann man sich erfreuen 

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Storck74 (6. Oktober 2008)

Odyssee schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder zum Runterkommen etwas Mittelmässiges:
> 
> 
> Grüße
> Thomas



Ein Klein ist NIE NIE NIE (...) mittelmaß, und in dem Zustand und der Ausstattung 

Markus


----------



## Fezzä__ (8. Oktober 2008)

> Ein Klein ist NIE NIE NIE (...) mittelmaß, und in dem Zustand und der Ausstattung



....glaube, mich hier anschliessen zu müssen!! 

finde die Lackierung geil! (auch wenn nur quasi einfarbig)


----------



## jd_odin (8. Oktober 2008)

holy shit, dafür würde ich sogar fast meine Seele verkaufen. 
Gruß
Jörg




Biff schrieb:


>


----------



## Deli-Oglan (8. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

dann willich auch mal mein Klein dazu geben 

Ist ein Pinnacle Elite von 91 soweit mir bekannt!
Wurde komplett neu in Signalweiss gelackt und mit einigen kultigen parts aufgebaut!

Aber Bild sagt mehr als Worte:





Anregungen und Kritik( wenn es was geben sollte ausser Reifen?) erwünscht!

Grüsse

Deniz


----------



## Biff (9. Oktober 2008)

Hi Deniz,

die Kurbeln?! Ich finde RaceFace passen nicht an ein Klein (meine Meinung, gefallen muß es Dir). Ich hätte vielleicht ein paar schwarze PBC oder TUNE drangebaut.
Jens


----------



## Deli-Oglan (9. Oktober 2008)

Hi Jens,

Tune stand ganz oben bei mir auf der Liste aber zur Zeit nicht im Verfügungsrahmen!

grüsse

Deniz


----------



## wasserkocher (9. Oktober 2008)

So, dann stel ich mein Bike mal dazu:
Details KLEIN Kult-Lackierung - Bright Green/ White/ Magenta Fade.


----------



## der_schwabe (9. Oktober 2008)

Noch nicht meins... aber ich bin in froher Erwartung...





Hoffe ich darf es trotzdem hier (schon) posten?!

Gruss
der_schwabe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shamus (9. Oktober 2008)

Great Adept, I want also...


----------



## Tyler1977 (9. Oktober 2008)

wasserkocher schrieb:


> So, dann stel ich mein Bike mal dazu:
> Details KLEIN Kult-Lackierung - Bright Green/ White/ Magenta Fade.



1.  Super Bike.

2. Für 90% der Leute ist das immer noch die Dolomiti Lackierung


----------



## Carcassonne (9. Oktober 2008)

Beim weißen Pinnacle oben hätte ich -wenn schon weiß- dann irgendeinen Effektlack oder ähnliches genommen. Sowas in diese Richtung hier:
http://www.kadowakicoating.com/kc/works/cy21.html
http://www.kadowakicoating.com/kc/works/cy33.html
http://www.kadowakicoating.com/kc/works/cy02.html

Desweiteren passen die Decals nicht zum Jahrgang. Die alten Kleins hatten die schöneren Logos in eckiger Schrift - da hätte ich mir auch mehr Mühe gegeben.


----------



## verwurster (7. November 2008)

Seid ihr wirklich alle über 2 meter groß? Oder warum haben hier die meißten ihre Sattelstütze bis kurz vorm rausfallen hoch geschraubt?


----------



## Biff (7. November 2008)

....weil die meisten KLEIN alle so (k)lein sind


----------



## CarstenB (7. November 2008)

oh la la! 

Gruss, Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elsepe (7. November 2008)

jetzt weiss ich endlich auch welche farbe mir bei klein nicht ganz so gut gefällt. nichtsdestotrotz ein toller rahmen.

seb


----------



## oldschooler (7. November 2008)

"und während du das tust solltest du dich fragen, ob diese kleine schlampe es wert ist für sie zu sterben...."

"wert für sie zu sterben... für sie zu morden... für sie zur hölle zu fahren"(oder halt nach strassbourg... wo liegt der unterschied ?)

...


ach verdammt... ich habs mir gedacht , dass es in so nem zustand ist... näher war man nie dran...

naja, die macht des kapitals  viel spass mit dem schönen stück...


----------



## Shamus (7. November 2008)

Jaa jaa...Laa laa...
Nice one...I think I was after that also...


----------



## 3cinos (7. November 2008)

@Biff:

In Sachen Zustand sind wir von Besseren Deinerseits verwöhnt. ^^
Würde zum Rahmen als Sponsoring nicht nein sagen. Die "kleine" Größe macht in schön wendig. Lieferadresse, etc. ... Rest per PN 
Aushalten tun sie ja was:


----------



## Biff (7. November 2008)

oldschooler schrieb:


> "und während du das tust solltest du dich fragen, ob diese kleine schlampe es wert ist für sie zu sterben...."
> 
> "wert für sie zu sterben... für sie zu morden... für sie zur hölle zu fahren"(oder halt nach strassbourg... wo liegt der unterschied ?)
> 
> ...




Wenn Du erst den Preis wüsstest....ask the seller......

Jens


----------



## v8mercedes (7. November 2008)

@biff

jaaaaaaaaaaaa, ist das geil.

ein adroit rainforest war schon immer einer meiner träume


----------



## elsepe (7. November 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=365159

warst du das ? zahnarzt


----------



## Biff (7. November 2008)

ja


----------



## badbushido (7. November 2008)

Das nenn ich mal ein Kleinod.

Da hat sich der Zingel wohl verguckt.


----------



## höhenangst (8. November 2008)

Von der Optik zwar kein richtiges Sammlerstück mehr , selbst für Deine bessere "Hälfte" zu KLEIN , da sie ja sonst 19 fährt, oder ?  Aber so selten , und diese Schwammtechnik sieht einfach nur geil aus, mein Traum wäre eins in mardi gras ! oder diesem seltenen weiß mit Schwammtechnik .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biff (8. November 2008)

wir habe es ja fahren gekauft. Das Storm und das 20th Anny sind ihr zu schade für den Wald. Da kommt das Rainforest genau richtig. 18" passt ihr auch noch. Jetzt fehlt zu ihrem Glück (KLEIN-technisch gesehen) nur noch ein Rainforest für die Wand.
Jens


----------



## kailinds (9. November 2008)

Sehr Geil Adroit Rain Forest!
I had a similar one too:






Still I think Rain Forest and Mardi Gras are the most ugliest colors of all Klein special colours. Good for true riding though, the scratches are almost invisible.


----------



## badbushido (9. November 2008)

höhenangst schrieb:


> oder diesem seltenen weiß mit Schwammtechnik .



Kenne ich nicht, hast du davon ein Bild?


----------



## stylzdavis (9. November 2008)

PORNO!
Das sollte es sein....


----------



## höhenangst (9. November 2008)

Genau das meine ich, ist aber wie ich sehe eher eine Klecks- und Spritzertechnik.


----------



## newsboy (9. November 2008)

graffiti nennt sich dann das...

a.


----------



## CarstenB (9. November 2008)

das war ein normales weisses attitude, dass gary's kinder mal an einem langweiligen samstag nachmittag mit farbe vollgekleckert haben 

gruss, carsten


----------



## freejack (9. November 2008)

stylzdavis schrieb:


> PORNO!
> Das sollte es sein....



Das ist ja geil. Echt der Hammer.
Aber sorry diese kombos mit Rain Forest und blauen elox......
Nee du Sorry echt nicht mein Geschmack


----------



## CarstenB (16. November 2008)

hab beim kramen in der garage dieses "klein-od" wiederentdeckt, Klein Cloud 9 schlaeuche! 

gruss, carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## badbushido (16. November 2008)

CarstenB schrieb:


> hab beim kramen in der garage dieses "klein-od" wiederentdeckt, Klein Cloud 9 schlaeuche!
> 
> gruss, carsten
> 
> [/IMG]


----------



## ZeFlo (16. November 2008)

... wahnsinn auf allerhöchstem höchstem niveau  klein schläuche





:]
flo


----------



## bsg (16. November 2008)

ich empfehle da die gute alte kartoffelstempel-techik (haben wir alle mal in der grundschule gelernt) und ab die noname-schläuche zu klein-schläuchen veredeln ;-).


----------



## Klein-Holgi (18. November 2008)

....also echt!!! ALLES, ALLES hier ist der Megahammer....

...ich bin ja jetzt auch schon jahrelang (jahrzehntelang) Klein Fan und mittlerweile reicht auch ab und zu das Geld mal ´nen Traum zu erfüllen.

Allerdings habe ich nicht immer Wert auf die absolute Originalität gelegt. Aber trotzdem würd ich mal was einstellen und mich bei den echten Experten dann halt zum Gespött machen, aber ich hoffe, dass es sich unter "Klein-Spinnern" im Rahmen hält...

Das Quantum ist auch nicht "retro", sondern laut Wundel von 1999.

Dafür ist das Adroit noch "echt" und kein Dreck... ...also zumindest der Rahmen...dass die Gabel fehlt, tut zwar weh, aber die "echte" kann ich nicht bezahlen...und die Magura kann ich auch nicht rückrüsten, aber es ist und bleibt ein Traum-Klein in meiner Lieblingsfarbe...das passende Quantum Pro muss ich  noch ablichten...

...und hoffentlich klappt das mit dem Bilder einstellen...mein erster Versuch!


----------



## Biff (18. November 2008)

das Adroit ist top! Das Problem bei den Starrgabeln (insbesondere MC2) ist nicht nur der Preis, sondern vor allem die Verfügbarkeit. Dann noch in der passenden Farbe und für 21" (wobei 22" auch passt), die Chancen stehen eher schlecht, aber die Möglichkeit besteht trotzdem. Der Carsten kann ein Lied davon singen......

Jens


----------



## Klein-Holgi (18. November 2008)

Das gehört vermutlich nicht hier hin, aber wenn einer ne 21" Gabel hat...Farbe erstmal egal....dann HER DAMIT!!! BITTE!!...

...ich glaube allerdings nicht, dass da eine Gabel-Möglichkeit besteht. Ist vermutlich einfacher einen 6er im Lotto zu gewinnen...im übrigen nehme ich auch komplette Rahmenkits (mit Gabeln)...am liebsten Nightstorm


...Ach ja, vermutlich muss ichs keinem hier erklären - ist ne Rock Shox Judy XC - immerhin aus der entsprechenden Ära

Das Adroit (auch wenn nicht original und nicht so originell) kommt jetzt neben ein auch burgundy-blue Quantum Pro an die Wand...da sieht es vielleicht noch besser aus (auch wenn hier mehr die MTB-Seite ist)...

Ach ja, Biff, danke für das Kompliment!!! Mit Deiner Armada von SUPERKLEINS im Hintergrund geht mir das runter wie Öl
Hast Du eigentlich ein Museum laufen? Kann man die besichtigen? Wie teuer ist der Eintritt


Ich hab auch  noch ein "klein"es Ratespiel: 
Wenn Ihr in meinem Album schaut, seht Ihr eine "Klein"-Lackierung, die es sicher nie zu kaufen gab.... 
Was war dieser komplett XT-ausgestattete Straßenrenner in seinem "früheren Leben"???? hier einstellen trau ich mich nicht, da nicht bei allem, wo Klein draufsteht auch Klein drin ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biff (18. November 2008)

beim vorlegen des MTB-Classic-Ausweises gibt es beim Eintritt natürlich eine Ermäßigung .
PS: Ich habe eine schwarze raceface Kurbelgarnitur zu verkaufen, die passt bestimmt besser an das Adroit als die Güldene.
Jens


----------



## Klein-Holgi (18. November 2008)

Wo krieg ich den Ausweis her?

grundsätzlich glaub ich auch, dass schwarz etwas schöner/angemessener ist, aber wenn ich damit erstmal anfange.....

Die Gabel ist z.B. auch gülden....die Bremsgriffe sind auch gülden...die Magura [email protected] oder [email protected]? zu Ehren von Barts Goldmedaille 1996...eigentlich ist das Bike gar nicht sooo bunt, burgundy/purple/schwarz/gülden und silber....vielleicht noch bisschen blau auf dem Reifen...aber bevor es an die Wand kommt, mach ich noch ein Paar Death Grip drauf....

...ist die Kurbel 4-kant???


----------



## Biff (18. November 2008)

ja, Du hast eine PM.
Jens


----------



## Biff (18. November 2008)

als Aperitif, mehr kommt im Hauptgang....


----------



## CarstenB (18. November 2008)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Ich hab auch  noch ein "klein"es Ratespiel:
> Wenn Ihr in meinem Album schaut, seht Ihr eine "Klein"-Lackierung, die es sicher nie zu kaufen gab....
> Was war dieser komplett XT-ausgestattete Straßenrenner in seinem "früheren Leben"???? hier einstellen trau ich mich nicht, da nicht bei allem, wo Klein draufsteht auch Klein drin ist...



aehm, halt mal einen magneten an den rahmen. wenn er haengen bleibt, weisst du, dass es kein klein ist. das ist ein stahlrahmen und das hat es von klein nie gegeben.

dafuer hat dein adroit noch das 2" unterrohr und ist somit ein "echtes". so, also mit federgabel, hab ich meins damals auch gekauft. vorher hatte ich allerdings dank eines lieben freundes den 6er in form einer passenden strata gezogen  es ist moeglich aber ich hab sehr lange warten muessen.











gruss, carsten


----------



## Biff (18. November 2008)

achja, ein Burgundy mit Strata, dafür würde ich doch auch.....
Jens


----------



## bsg (18. November 2008)

Ist doch kein Problem Jens - Carsten nimmt sicherlich eines Deiner anderen "Objekte" als Tauschgut ;-).


----------



## oldschooler (18. November 2008)

aber das quantum in burgundy als SS zu vergewaltigen... wirklich nicht schön....


----------



## Klein-Holgi (18. November 2008)

@oldschooler: gut, dass Du es gesagt hast. So richtig kann ich mich damit auch nicht anfreunden. Das Quantum sieht "verkrüppelt" aus....sorry...aber wer ne Strata am Adroit hat, darf das!

Ja logo, das Adroit ist ein echtes. 21Xblabla595...usw...mit Boron am Flaschenhalter oder wie das heisst und echtes 2" Rohr...werde nachher gleich mal in den Keller gehen und "Brüderchen und Schwesterchen" auch ablichten, damit Carstens burgundys nicht so alleine sind...

vielleicht nimmt Carsten auch was von mir in Zahlung für die Strata?? ich hätte noch ....hmmm...ein Mantra?...

@Carsten: Also sooo einfach isses nicht. Das IST Alu!!!! weiterraten...

Soso...das heisst wohl soviel wie Du hast mir die letzte Strata auf dem Planeten weggekauft...scheint zum 6er plus Superzahl zu werden, noch eine zu finden...aber vielleicht könnt Ihr ja mal offenen Auges durch die Welt schreiten


----------



## CarstenB (18. November 2008)

oldschooler schrieb:


> aber das quantum in burgundy als SS zu vergewaltigen... wirklich nicht schön....



ich find es sehr schoen  und wenn ich nur ein klein fuer die strasse haette waere es sicher kein singlespeed  macht aber wirklich viel mehr spass als ein singlespeed mtb auf der strasse. und es ist ja in einer knappen stunde umgebaut wenn es denn noetige waere.

gruss, carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenB (18. November 2008)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> @Carsten: Also sooo einfach isses nicht. Das IST Alu!!!! weiterraten...



hmm, erwischt. ich hab nur auf die ausfaller hinten und die duennen rohre geachtet und die sehen schon sehr staelern aus. aber beim reinzoomen sind mir dann auch die "wurstigen" schweissnaehte aufgefallen. ok, also alu. aber ein klein ist es dennoch sicher nicht.

gruss, carsten


----------



## bsg (18. November 2008)

ein kettler alu-rad ?


----------



## DeepStar23 (18. November 2008)

Hab hier auch mal ein Fervor.. Erstmal mit dem aufgebaut was da war..


----------



## bsg (18. November 2008)

@DeepStar: Nicht schlecht für den Anfang, allerdings könnte man die Bremse sicher optimaler einstellen ;-).


----------



## DeepStar23 (18. November 2008)

Ja,ich wusste das das kommt.. 
Soll noch mit ein paar XTR900er-Teile ran und nen MissionControl in 1" wäre ein Traum.. 
Und 2 gleiche Felgen.. Und und und.. 
Aber das Rad ist nur eine von vielen Baustellen.. Daher muss man da etwas zurückstecken..


----------



## Klein-Holgi (18. November 2008)

@bsg: War das geraten??? RESPEKT

@Carsten: damit ist es auch beantwortet....

Das war tatsächlich ein Kettler in knallrot. Ich glaube Adventure SL. Als Ganzes sicher so um die 60 Euro wert, aber die Teile, die dran waren...lecker, lecker...eine komplette XT Gruppe von 1990-91, einschl. Steuersatz, Innenlager, Naben, 7-er Daumis usw usw...deshalb dachte ich: Neu lacken...und leider kam nix anders als Klein in Frage...

@Deepstar23: sehr schön!!! mir gefällt total die Kombination mit den weißen Griffen und dem Sattel!...das mit den beiden unterschiedlichen Felgen sieht aber wirklich  aus...

Sind das auch weiße Züge? oder ist das silber? passt aber sehr gut!!


----------



## Biff (18. November 2008)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> Hab hier auch mal ein Fervor.. Erstmal mit dem aufgebaut was da war..



Wie heißt den die Farbe?? Carsten!!
Jens


----------



## ZeFlo (18. November 2008)

... bsg ist hier der ratekönig. wenn der kommt ist schluss mit unbekannt 

aber holgi, galerie ist galerie ist galerie  wenig text viele bilder 

danke
flo


----------



## maka82 (18. November 2008)

Biff schrieb:


> Wie heißt den die Farbe?? Carsten!!
> Jens



dachte erst es wäre nebula red, aber haut nicht ganz hin oder!? vieleicht candy red!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biff (18. November 2008)

Candy Red ist es nicht. 
Jens


----------



## CarstenB (18. November 2008)

ich wuerde auch auf nebula red tippen

carsten


----------



## Biff (18. November 2008)

gab es das als Standardfarbe? Im ´94 Katalog steht nur nebula green. Jedenfalls sieht es vom Farbschema wie nebula green (nur mit red ) aus.
Jens


----------



## maka82 (19. November 2008)

jupps, gabs auch als standart. Hab ich auch irgendwo schonmal gesehen.
Matze


----------



## Klein-Holgi (19. November 2008)

@flo: Hiermit entschuldige ich mich für mein überschwengliches Gelaber, gelobe Besserung und stelle dafür viele Bilder und wenig Text ein 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/228176
























ModModus: Ok, das hat nicht funktioniert. Wie stelle ich die Bilder direkt hierher?


----------



## DeepStar23 (19. November 2008)

Moin! 
Das sind weisse Shimano Schalt & Bremshüllen.
Der Flite Sattel wurde von nem Sattler bezogen.
Und die Griffe lagen noch im Shop rum.. Ja das mit den Felgen nervt am meisten..  
Könnte natürlich noch rote Inferno Laufräder einbauen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biff (19. November 2008)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> @flo: Hiermit entschuldige ich mich für mein überschwengliches Gelaber, gelobe Besserung und stelle dafür viele Bilder und wenig Text ein
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/228176
> 
> ...



Nachdem du die Bilder hochgeladen hast, was ja geklappt hat, steht unter dem Bildern BBcode ein/ausblenden. Dort draufklicken und einen der drei erscheinenden links in Deinen Beitrag kopieren, viola
Jens


----------



## ZeFlo (19. November 2008)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> @flo: Hiermit entschuldige ich mich für mein überschwengliches Gelaber, gelobe Besserung und stelle dafür viele Bilder und wenig Text ein
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... unter jedem bild in deiner galerie steht bbcode ein/ausblenden. auf einblenden und dann einen der drei codes einfach kopieren und im beitrag einsetzen.

ciao
flo


----------



## bsg (19. November 2008)

@DeepStar: Wenn Du der armen Kiste Infernos verpasst, dann wird hier sicherlich der infernalische Zorn des ganzen Classic Forums über Dich herfallen ... Also überleg es Dir gut ;-). Die Farbe würde ich auch als nebula red bezeichnen, neben grün gab es die ja auch noch in blau in selbigem Schema (auch beim Quantum Z).

@Holgi: Die Lackierung ist aber selbst für ein Kettler (das war geraten ohne die Bilder anzusehen - es gibt so ein paar Standard-Verdächtige *g*) ganz übel ...


----------



## maka82 (19. November 2008)

aber irgendwie fehlt da n bissl der metallische Glanz oder kommt das nur auf dem Foto nicht so gut rüber??


----------



## Biff (19. November 2008)

Hmm, die schwarzen Flecken sind bei nebula green viel dichter.
Jens


----------



## Klein-Holgi (19. November 2008)

@Biff, Flo: Danke!!! hat geklappt.....

btw: ist ein Mantra klassisch genug?...


----------



## maka82 (19. November 2008)

Biff schrieb:


> Hmm, die schwarzen Flecken sind bei nebula green viel dichter.
> Jens


das außerdem. who knows


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (19. November 2008)

So, hier mal mein 93'iger Rascal. Nicht mehr in der Werks-Farbe , mit nicht ganz originalen Decals . Der Aufbau ist ein Anfang um das Bike mal zu fahren. Die richtigen Decals sind in Arbeit .Bilder:


----------



## bsg (19. November 2008)

Die Aufkleber machen Augenkrebs (runter damit und ordentliche Drauf), ansonsten bis auf Sattelstütze (Logo) und Pedale schon recht stimmig . Hast Du dafür die Coladose geschlachtet ?


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (19. November 2008)

Nee, wieder Teile gesammelt. Die Dose hängt an der Wand Decals hatte ich ersteigert, die haben aber so eine weinrot/braun - Colourierung . da habe ich sie gleich an meinen Aufkleberman weitergeleitet welcher mir weisse/schwarze erstellt. Und wenn die fertig sind gibts neue Farbe auf's Geröhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldschooler (19. November 2008)

@syn-crossis:die schrauben in den flaschenhaltergewinden sind aber nicht dein ernst, oder ?!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (19. November 2008)

oldschooler schrieb:


> @syn-crossis:die schrauben in den flaschenhaltergewinden sind aber nicht dein ernst, oder ?!



, hab ich extra drin gelassen weils aus ALU, ich dachte die sind orschinal .
Da kann ich also ruhigen Gewissens wieder V2A mit Inbus reinmachen


----------



## Carcassonne (19. November 2008)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> ...Und wenn die fertig sind gibts neue Farbe auf's Geröhr



Darf man fragen, welche Farbe es werden wird?  Eine Imitation einer originalen Klein-Lackierung oder was eigenes? Selber machen oder machen lassen?


----------



## badbushido (19. November 2008)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> So, hier mal mein 93'iger Rascal.



Endlich mal wieder ein Rad in anständiger Rahmengrösse


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (19. November 2008)

Carcassonne schrieb:


> Darf man fragen, welche Farbe es werden wird?  Eine Imitation einer originalen Klein-Lackierung oder was eigenes? Selber machen oder machen lassen?



Ehrlich gesagt, keine Ahnung, vielleicht schwarz wie das von "Missioncontrol".
Lackieren wird es wieder der Mensch der meine Dose schon so schön gelackt hat


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (19. November 2008)

badbushido schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder ein Rad in anständiger Rahmengrösse



Es fährt sich aber schon eher wie ein Tourer , fast wie ein Headshok-C'dale. ich bin eigendlich mehr Überhöhung gewöhnt. Mal sehen ob ich mich dran gewöhne


----------



## Biff (19. November 2008)

badbushido schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder ein Rad in anständiger Rahmengrösse



bitteschön:


----------



## maka82 (19. November 2008)

sehr sehr lecker!!!!


----------



## Klein-Holgi (20. November 2008)

@Biff: Sauber!!!...schnell paar Kurbeln dran, dann sieht man den Chainsuck nicht mehr so...denn ansonsten siehts aus wie ungefahren!! ...wie geleckt.....tjaja...sowas müsst man haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biff (20. November 2008)

ist nur 4 oder 5mal gefahren worden. Zusammen keine 100km. Denn Chainsuck hat den Rahmen gleich bei der ersten Fahrt bekommen. Mal sehen, ob ich jemanden finde der den professionel ausbessern kann. Der Lack glänzt wirklich wie am ersten Tag - der Rahmen hat auch fast sein ganzes Leben im Keller verbracht. Bilder folgen...
Jens


----------



## Filosofem (20. November 2008)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> , hab ich extra drin gelassen weils aus ALU, ich dachte die sind orschinal .
> Da kann ich also ruhigen Gewissens wieder V2A mit Inbus reinmachen



M5er Schrauben gibts auch als Inbusversion in Alu, Kostenpunkt ca. 1,20 EUR/Stk.
Ich bin mal einen Schritt weitergegangen und habe mir welche von tuner mit extrem flachen Köpfen drehen lassen. Tragen kaum auf im Profil und sind einfach schick.


----------



## Elfriede (20. November 2008)

Filosofem schrieb:


> M5er Schrauben gibts auch als Inbusversion in Alu, Kostenpunkt ca. 1,20 EUR/Stk.
> Ich bin mal einen Schritt weitergegangen und habe mir welche von tuner mit extrem flachen Köpfen drehen lassen. Tragen kaum auf im Profil und sind einfach schick.



Nimm doch gleich Madenschrauben aus Titan.


----------



## freejack (22. November 2008)

Filosofem schrieb:


> M5er Schrauben gibts auch als Inbusversion in Alu,




Aber keine Flasche und Halter dranhängen gell!


----------



## Biff (28. November 2008)




----------



## zingel (28. November 2008)

Wow!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maka82 (28. November 2008)

sehr schick


----------



## Odyssee (28. November 2008)

Oha, neue Sammelbilder 

Eine echte Skulptur!


----------



## haha (28. November 2008)

hier mal mein aeolus:







Der Rahmen steht leider zum Verkauf, ist nagelneu und war noch nie aufgebaut.


----------



## Biff (30. November 2008)

So, gestern schonmal das erste Proberollen und heute vor der ersten "richtigen" Fahrt noch ein paar Bilder, da das Rad nie mehr so sauber sein wird. Ein paar Staub und Dreckspritzer hat es von gestern. Das Attitude Gator kann somit in Rente und steht zum Verkauf. http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=154290


----------



## Splatter666 (30. November 2008)

chöööön.....


----------



## verwurster (30. November 2008)

schun porno

was sind das für xtr schalter?


----------



## goegolo (30. November 2008)

sehr schick, nur die satteleinstellung erscheint mir komisch


----------



## bsg (30. November 2008)

Schönes Rad, aber die Farbkombi blau - purple ist doch ziemlich grenzwertig ...


----------



## Biff (30. November 2008)

verwurster schrieb:


> schun porno
> 
> was sind das für xtr schalter?




Die neuen (9fach) Hebel, ich glaube 970 heißen die.
Jens


----------



## Biff (30. November 2008)

goegolo schrieb:


> sehr schick, nur die satteleinstellung erscheint mir komisch



weil so weit vorne? Die USE Stütze hat ein leichtes layback. Da ich immer Tune gefahren bin, muß ich da noch ein bißchen experimentieren.

Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biff (30. November 2008)

bsg schrieb:


> Schönes Rad, aber die Farbkombi blau - purple ist doch ziemlich grenzwertig ...



ich bin noch am überlegen. Critical racing brakes in blau sind gerade auf dem Weg zu mir. Mit den RPM-Hebeln war ich gestern nicht ganz zufrieden. Blaue Paul hätte ich noch hier. Hmm, alles blau...?
Jens


----------



## verwurster (30. November 2008)

Die Satteleinstellung würde mir weniger machen als die Sattelhöhe, bist du 2,50 groß?


----------



## Biff (30. November 2008)

Nö, 188cm. Aber lange Haxen.
Jens


----------



## bsg (30. November 2008)

Alles blau wäre erträglich ;-). Ich glaube der Holzwurm hat die Kombi in blau auch mal hier gezeigt.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (30. November 2008)

Megafett!!!

aber mir tut das in der Seele weh,
wenn ich da Dreckspritzer drauf seh!

...und auf jeden Fall: ALLES BLAU!

...oder 2.beste Lösung: alles purple... aber alles blau ist superedel, alles purple superschrill...je nach Gusto...

und das mit Deinen langen Haxen fiel mir auch schon auf? gehn Deine Gräten bis untern Hals???


----------



## verwurster (13. Dezember 2008)

nochmal ne frage zu den shiftern, du hast doch eine 8-fach kassette da verbaut wenn ich mich nicht verzählt hab 
passt das ohne probleme mit deinen 9-fach schaltern zusammen?


----------



## Kint (13. Dezember 2008)

verwurster schrieb:


> nochmal ne frage zu den shiftern, du hast doch eine 8-fach kassette da verbaut wenn ich mich nicht verzählt hab
> passt das ohne probleme mit deinen 9-fach schaltern zusammen?



solange du den schwenkbereich richtig einstellst kein problem... dem schaltwerk ist es prinzipiell egal wie es angesteuert wird, bei nem ausgeschlagenen gibts probleme


----------



## verwurster (13. Dezember 2008)

schon klar mit dem schwenkbereicht und das dem schaltwerk das egal ist. aber die schalter oben am lenker sollten doch dazu passen. ein 9fach system hat doch geringere abstände zwischen den schaltstufen als ein 8-fach system.


----------



## Kint (13. Dezember 2008)

verwurster schrieb:


> schon klar mit dem schwenkbereicht und das dem schaltwerk das egal ist. aber die schalter oben am lenker sollten doch dazu passen. ein 9fach system hat doch geringere abstände zwischen den schaltstufen als ein 8-fach system.



ein ritzel aus ner neunfach kasette rausgelassen  also so würde ichs machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeepStar23 (13. Dezember 2008)

das auch die einzige möglichkeit.. alles andere würde schalten wie Ar..h 
is ja auch nen Dura Ace 9fach Kette drauf.. 
Das große Kettenblatt gehört aber anders montiert,oder täuscht das?


----------



## Biff (13. Dezember 2008)

ich habe eine 9fach Kassette verbaut (zum ersten Mal ). Ist eine 11-32. Nach fast 16 Jahren 8fach (davor noch 3 Jahre 6 / 7 -Fach) mit 11-30 habe ich immer das Gefühl im falschen Gang zu sein. 
Da ich aber im Jahr zwei Ketten und eine Kassette verbrauche, ist mir die Suche nach 8fach Titan-Kassetten und 8fach DuraAce Ketten einfach zu mühevoll (ich habe zwar noch genug auf Lager, möchte diese aber nicht unbedingt verheizen) und zu kostspielig. 
Die neuen XTR-Shifter sehen optisch halbwegs erträglich aus und schalten wirklich sehr knackig (im Vergleich zu den 900er).


Kettenblatt...
interessant, hier das Bild vom 9fach XT-Blatt von Sandra





und hier mein 9fach XT-Blatt





meines hat mehr Löcher (mit Gewinde) und keinen Ketten-Auffangbolzen (oder wie auch immer das Teil heißt). Daher war ich glücklich das häßliche  "9fach drive train" Zeichen hinter der Kurbel zu verstecken. Liegen den diese Bolzen seit neuesten separat bei den Kettenblättern bei (dann habe ich ihn wohl mit der Verpackung entsorgt), oder gibt es die nicht mehr? Schalten tut es jeden Fall einwandfrei.
Jens


----------



## DeepStar23 (13. Dezember 2008)

Da Du nen Kettenschutz an Deinem KB montieren könntest,brauchste ja den kleinen Stift nicht mehr. Der müsste denn ja unter der Kurbel sitzen.. 
Haben noch ne 8fach XTR-Kassette im Laden liegen. Ketten allerdings nur die HG90..


----------



## Biff (13. Dezember 2008)

Das der Bolzen unter der Kurbel sitzen muß ist schon klar, so war es ja immer. Gibt es den jetzt zwei Varianten der XT Kettenblätter, eine mit dem Bolzen und eine um einen Kettenaufdingsbums zu montieren?
Jens


----------



## DeepStar23 (13. Dezember 2008)

Jup,gibt es.. Gibt ja die XT auch als Trekking-Variante.. Auch wenn die meist 48 Zähne hat.. Aber auch bei Deore & co gibt es 2 Varianten..
Wusste aber nicht das es die Blätter noch als 5 Loch Variante gibt.. Oder haste die auch gebunkert.?


----------



## Kint (13. Dezember 2008)

Biff schrieb:


> Das der Bolzen unter der Kurbel sitzen muß ist schon klar, so war es ja immer. Gibt es den jetzt zwei Varianten der XT Kettenblätter, eine mit dem Bolzen und eine um einen Kettenaufdingsbums zu montieren?
> Jens



keine ahnung evtl oem ware. aber dein blatt ist um zwei arme nach links versetzt. du erkennst das auch an den ausparungen / abrundungen die 2 der 5 arme an den ecken haben - um zb an raceface kurbeln zu passen. die musste ich bei meinen stronglight erst selber customizen. weisse schrift kannst du auch mit schwarzem edding überdecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biff (13. Dezember 2008)

d.h. die Ausparungen / Abrundungen sitzen da, wo normalerweise der Bolzen sitzt. Dann werde ich mal die Kurbel wieder abbauen.....

Die 5-Arm 9fach Blätter habe ich nicht gebunkert, die bekommt man noch überall.
Jens


----------



## Kint (13. Dezember 2008)

Biff schrieb:


> d.h. die Ausparungen / Abrundungen sitzen da, wo normalerweise der Bolzen sitzt. Dann werde ich mal die Kurbel wieder abbauen.....
> 
> Die 5-Arm 9fach Blätter habe ich nicht gebunkert, die bekommt man noch überall.
> Jens



genau das gewinde zwischen den abgerundeten armen müsste das kettenfangschraubengewinde sein  du kannst mal versuchen ne m4 oder m3 schraube durchzustecken - die passt zumindest bei stronglight.


----------



## Puls (22. Dezember 2008)

HI zusammen,

hat mir vielleicht jemand von euch einen Tipp ?
Ich fahre ein 94 Klein Pulse und mein Gabel war eine Rockshox Sid Xc mit 65mm Federweg... nun ist der Trend aber bei den Herstellern 100+ Federweg... das geht garnicht, kennt jemand eine Gabel die ich meinem Klein noch mal spenden kann? sonst muss ich langsam wohl doch mal dran denken den Rahmen an die Wand zu hängen.
Bei einigen Hersteller hab ich gesehen das die noch 80mm anbieten, hab aber etwas Bauchweh es aus zu probieren. 

Hoffentlich hab wir nen Tipp für mich
Eric


----------



## muttipullover (22. Dezember 2008)

Ältere SID´s lassen sich mit Spacern von 80 auf 63 mm Federweg reduzieren.
Einfach mal in einem guten Bikeshop beraten lassen.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## höhenangst (22. Dezember 2008)

Ich würde an Deiner Stelle den Rahmen an mich verkaufen!  schönes Teil 
schau lieber mal nach der Einbauhöhe der neueren Federgabeln , diese sollte nicht zu stark von der jetzigen abweichen, der Federweg selbst auch wenn 80 mm wäre da zweitrangig. 
überlegs Dir


----------



## CarstenB (22. Dezember 2008)

da dies eine galerie ist musst du das pulse aber auch zeigen, zumal es sich ja durchaus sehen lassen kann 







ich hab letztens eine 2004 fox f80x in meinem pulse ausprobiert und das hat keinen sinn, sie baut deutlich zu hoch und da ist das schoene fahrverhalten futsch. probier halt eine neue oder neuwertige aeltere 65-70mm federgabel zu finden und du hast noch ein paar jahre freude dran. es gibt ja durchaus noch alte neuware im markt, muss man nur finden.

gruss, carsten


----------



## Puls (22. Dezember 2008)

hmm hab das Bild schon lange nicht mehr gesehen, gefällt mir selber sehr gut danke für deine Mühe es hier rein zu stellen !!! (hätte ich auch selber drauf kommen können)

Steffen, genau das ist das Problem! der kann nicht mal meine Sid reparieren... wollte aber auch mal was neues haben. Hatte auch mal ein Raceware RC35 drin, war richtig klasse das Teil. Mit Stahlfedern aufgerüsstet und ging ab wie.... habs sie leider verkauft 

Bei Ebay wollte ich nicht suchen, bin schon mal reingefallen. 

Eric


----------



## CarstenB (22. Dezember 2008)

das ist meins 






wenn du mit der SID zufrieden warst wuerde ich nach so einer in neu oder neuwertig suchen. da muss sich ansich was finden lassen. vermutlich nicht direkt beim haendler um die ecke aber m.e. ist die mehrzahl der versandhaendler oder privaten verkaeufer im internet schon vertrauenswuerdig wenn man ein wenig kritisch ist und im vorfeld so viel wie moeglich versucht zu klaeren.

gruss, carsten


----------



## Puls (22. Dezember 2008)

Ah ha, du hast ne Nummer größeren Rahmen.... 
Deshalb wollte ich mein Rahmen hier nicht umbedingt rein hängen. Mit diesen Retro-Aufbauten hat meines nicht viel gemeinsam... es wird von mir nicht geschont und seit dem ich es 95 bekommen habe immer herhalten... ist inzwischen bestimmt schon 3-4 komplett erneuert worden. Man sieht es auch am Rahmen, z.B. hinter der Kurbel und einen kleinen Dallen hat es auch am Oberrohr (und den nicht mal durch ein spektakulären Sturz, sonder duch ein unachtsamer Nachbar im Fahrradkeller)

Ich werde mich mal umschauen ob ich eine Gabel finde.... hat schon mal jemand die Scareb im Klein ausprobiert?

Eric


----------



## Filosofem (22. Dezember 2008)

Carsten, was ist denn das für ein Schaltwerk?
Dura Ace mit XTR-Käfig? 
Sieht verschärft aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenB (22. Dezember 2008)

Filosofem schrieb:


> Carsten, was ist denn das für ein Schaltwerk?
> Dura Ace mit XTR-Käfig?
> Sieht verschärft aus.



ja. ich hab die kaefige von dura ace und m900 getauscht. wollte das "gepimpte" m900 fuers storm pulse haben und da bot sich der tausch an. das dura ace schaltet  aber mit den M910 STIs nicht so gut, daher ist inzwischen ein m910 dran.


----------



## Biff (22. Dezember 2008)

Puls schrieb:


> Ah ha, du hast ne Nummer größeren Rahmen....
> Deshalb wollte ich mein Rahmen hier nicht umbedingt rein hängen. Mit diesen Retro-Aufbauten hat meines nicht viel gemeinsam... es wird von mir nicht geschont und seit dem ich es 95 bekommen habe immer herhalten... ist inzwischen bestimmt schon 3-4 komplett erneuert worden. Man sieht es auch am Rahmen, z.B. hinter der Kurbel und einen kleinen Dallen hat es auch am Oberrohr (und den nicht mal durch ein spektakulären Sturz, sonder duch ein unachtsamer Nachbar im Fahrradkeller)
> 
> Ich werde mich mal umschauen ob ich eine Gabel finde.... hat schon mal jemand die Scareb im Klein ausprobiert?
> ...



Ich habe hier noch eine Marzzochi Z2 Atom 80 Bj. ´99. Die Gabel hat zwei Stahlfedern mit offenen Ölbad. Sie hat 80mm Federweg und baut 450mm auf. Könnte doch vielleicht noch im Rahmen einer SID liegen, oder?
Jens


----------



## badbushido (25. Dezember 2008)

Mountain Klein 1985
Pinnacle 1988
Top Gun 1989

Mehr zu sehen gibts hier


----------



## maka82 (25. Dezember 2008)

sehr schicke Teile


----------



## CarstenB (25. Dezember 2008)

die bilder haben sich letztens ergeben, nachdem die weihnachtsbeleuchtung installiert war. fand ich ganz schoen.

gruss, carsten


----------



## BonelessChicken (25. Dezember 2008)

Speziell das Oberste hätte sich für den Adventskalender gut gemacht, sehr schön .


----------



## fufa (25. Dezember 2008)

Geil! Ist ein Attitude Prototyp der MC2 Serie, oder?


----------



## CarstenB (25. Dezember 2008)

fufa schrieb:


> Geil! Ist ein Attitude Prototyp der MC2 Serie, oder?



ja, eins von zweien die bekannt sind. das andere ist in gary klein's sammlung (und im 94er katalog).






mehr fotos

http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l284/Klein_photos/1993 ZipGrip Attitude

unter anderem unter "prototypes" sind fotos von gary's sammlung

http://www.mistermoose.org/bikes/classicKleins/klein.html

gruss, carsten


----------



## Biff (25. Dezember 2008)

die MC2 LVE 
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenB (25. Dezember 2008)

Biff schrieb:


> die MC2 LVE
> Jens



ja, ist schon sehr schoen und speziell






die auch  






wenn es auch schmerzt, dass der rest dazu partout nicht zu finden ist 

carsten


----------



## Biff (25. Dezember 2008)

ist der MC2 Schriftzug bei der sea&sky "debossed" oder geklebt?


----------



## CarstenB (25. Dezember 2008)

Biff schrieb:


> ist der MC2 Schriftzug bei der sea&sky "debossed" oder geklebt?



bei beiden debossed. 

der mc2 ist auch was besonderes...






gruss, carsten


----------



## Biff (25. Dezember 2008)

gab es den für die Prototypen LVE´s eine bestimmten Schlüssel zu festziehen? Sind die sea&sky und die PD LVE 120mm lang?
Jens


----------



## CarstenB (25. Dezember 2008)

Biff schrieb:


> gab es den für die Prototypen LVE´s eine bestimmten Schlüssel zu festziehen? Sind die sea&sky und die PD LVE 120mm lang?
> Jens



ja, sind beide 120mm lang. den schluessel gibt/gab es bestimmt aber ich hab keinen. noch nicht...

gruss, carsten


----------



## Biff (25. Dezember 2008)

arrgghh, wenn ich daran denke, MC2 sea&sky LVE "debossed".....

.. das ist ja sowas von abgefahren!! Also, wenn Du irgendwann eine neue MC2 rise mit noodle verbauen möchtest (natürlich nicht "debossed"), dann tausche ich gerne mit Dir 

Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uschibert (29. Dezember 2008)

Hallo!

Um mal die Diskussion um die paintjob´s wieder aufleben zu lassen. War neulich mal in der Bucht. Leider hatte ich nicht das nötige KLEIN-Geld.


----------



## höhenangst (29. Dezember 2008)

wird wohl Mardi Gras sein(ist eine Schwamm Tupftechnik   ), oder möchtest Du etwas anderes wissen?
Bei Wundel ist min. eins in der Farbe gelistet.
http://www.wundel.com/(Klassic Kleins)


----------



## uschibert (29. Dezember 2008)

Die genaue Bezeichnung der Farbvariante interessiert mich schon, danke. Müsste ja ähnlich wie "RainForrest" aufgetragen worden sein, nur das die abgebildete Variante etwas farbiger ist.   

Eigentlich dachte ich das, daß eingestellte Bild eher so Kommentare erntet wie z.B. im zum Bild gehörigen Album auf meinem Profil.


----------



## elsepe (29. Dezember 2008)

als motörhead fan kann man die farbe auch nicht gut finden. ich versteh ihn da. interessant ist höchstens die technik, ansonsten ist das auch nicht so ganz mein fall, hippiekacke halt aber das ist alles subjektives empfinden von mir als einzelperson


----------



## zingel (29. Dezember 2008)

Uschi du Mädel!


----------



## drivingghost (29. Dezember 2008)

schlechtes bild, ich weiß.
nicht auf hochglanz poliert, auch klar.
trotzdem stell ich es hier mal rein.


----------



## CarstenB (29. Dezember 2008)

uschibert schrieb:


> Die genaue Bezeichnung der Farbvariante interessiert mich schon, danke. Müsste ja ähnlich wie "RainForrest" aufgetragen worden sein, nur das die abgebildete Variante etwas farbiger ist.
> 
> Eigentlich dachte ich das, daß eingestellte Bild eher so Kommentare erntet wie z.B. im zum Bild gehörigen Album auf meinem Profil.



Ja, Mardi Gras. Gleiche Technik wie Rain Forest aber halt andere Farben aus der damaligen Palette. Pink von Horizon, Gruen und Blau vom Gator etc.

Unter den Klein freaks, die diesen thread vornehmlich frequentieren, loest so ein Bild nicht wirklich orgastische Reaktionen aus weil sie a) genau den Rahmen lang genug beobachtet haben und b) diese Lackierungen schon oft genug gesehen haben.

Gruss, Carsten


----------



## badbushido (29. Dezember 2008)

CarstenB schrieb:


> Ja, Mardi Gras. Gleiche Technik wie Rain Forest aber halt andere Farben aus der damaligen Palette. Pink von Horizon, Gruen und Blau vom Gator etc.
> 
> Unter den Klein freaks, die diesen thread vornehmlich frequentieren, loest so ein Bild nicht wirklich orgastische Reaktionen aus weil sie a) genau den Rahmen lang genug beobachtet haben und b) diese Lackierungen schon oft genug gesehen haben.
> 
> Gruss, Carsten



Aber Sch... noch mal immer noch nicht besitzen!


----------



## CarstenB (29. Dezember 2008)

badbushido schrieb:


> Aber Sch... noch mal immer noch nicht besitzen!



...und dann vermutlich auch noch in XL  an ein Mardi Gras in XL kann ich mich nicht erinnern aber evtl. liesse sich der Besitzer vom hinteren ja zur Trennung ermutigen?







Gruss, Carsten


----------



## Shamus (29. Dezember 2008)

22" Rainforest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## badbushido (29. Dezember 2008)

(obwohl "nur" Attitude, da müsste man dann wohl noch beim Ausfallende mit der Bosch ran )


----------



## maka82 (29. Dezember 2008)

Wobei das vordere für mich persönlich noch schicker ist. *habenwill*


----------



## höhenangst (29. Dezember 2008)

Würden mich ja auch interessieren , wenn die Dinger nicht so groß wären!


----------



## Deleted 76843 (29. Dezember 2008)

ich versteh bloss nicht den Reflektor am Vorderrad..

Aber sonst chique!


----------



## CarstenB (29. Dezember 2008)

billi joe schrieb:


> ich versteh bloss nicht den Reflektor am Vorderrad..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## maka82 (30. Dezember 2008)

höhenangst schrieb:


> Würden mich ja auch interessieren , wenn die Dinger nicht so groß wären!



Also für mich wäre es genau richtig
Wem gehört denn das schicke Teil eigentl??


----------



## kailinds (3. Januar 2009)

Ich tat einige Verbesserungen zur Tinker Replika: 
- Staubkappen für die Kurbeln (leider nicht Grafton aber sehr ähnliche)
- korrekte ATI Montane Griffe anstelle vom ODI Attacks


----------



## Shamus (3. Januar 2009)




----------



## Biff (3. Januar 2009)

maka82 schrieb:


> Also für mich wäre es genau richtig
> Wem gehört denn das schicke Teil eigentl??



ich bin mir nicht 100% sicher, glaube aber, dass das Adroit jetzt bei mir steht. Das Attitude sollte zwischen Ulm und München stehen.

Oder, Carsten??





Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenB (3. Januar 2009)

Biff schrieb:


> ich bin mir nicht 100% sicher, glaube aber, dass das Adroit jetzt bei mir steht. Das Attitude sollte zwischen Ulm und München stehen.
> 
> Oder, Carsten??
> Jens



das adroit ja, das attitude weiss ich nicht sicher aber ich denke schon. ich glaub auch nicht wirklich, dass es zu verkaufen ist. sonst haette jens es sicher schon 

gruss, carsten


----------



## Magnum 204 (3. Januar 2009)

ich liebe diese Galerie 

Diese Farben


----------



## maka82 (3. Januar 2009)

CarstenB schrieb:


> das attitude weiss ich nicht sicher aber ich denke schon. ich glaub auch nicht wirklich, dass es zu verkaufen ist. sonst haette jens es sicher schon



Kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen... Da hat man ja gar keine Chance an so ein Schmuckstück ranzukommen


----------



## Defiant32 (17. Januar 2009)




----------



## jörgl (17. Januar 2009)

Das Serotta im Hintergrund ist nachwievor eine der Referenzen, wenn es um den perfekten Aufbau geht. 

Bin schon auf das Klein gespannt. Erfahrungsgemäß dürfte das bei Defiant wieder ein absoltues Schmankerl geben


----------



## Odyssee (17. Januar 2009)

CarstenB schrieb:


> ...und dann vermutlich auch noch in XL  an ein Mardi Gras in XL kann ich mich nicht erinnern aber evtl. liesse sich der Besitzer vom hinteren ja zur Trennung ermutigen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn das man kein Zufall ist: "Klein Adroit Mod. 1993, RH 22 Zoll, Achtung Sammler, Rain Forest, XTR, Bestzust. Tel. 09201/7254" in der aktuellen Bike 02/09

Bin mit dem Verkäufer weder verwandt, verschwägert oder bekannt. Würde mich aber freuen, wenn das Adroit hier auftaucht. Und jetzt los, wer ist der Schnellste?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biff (17. Januar 2009)

Bin mit dem Verkäufer weder verwandt, verschwägert oder bekannt. Würde mich aber freuen, wenn das Adroit hier auftaucht. Und jetzt los, wer ist der Schnellste?[/QUOTE]




schon ein alter Hut. Der Preis ist jedoch sehr, sehr heiß!!!!!
Grüsse Jens


----------



## maxim-DD (18. Januar 2009)

SCHLUCK, bei soviel SCHÖNHEIT wird man fast blind!!!

Die einen haben Kinder, die anderen KLEIN`s!

Geht auch beides ?

maxim-DD


----------



## CarstenB (18. Januar 2009)

maxim-DD schrieb:


> SCHLUCK, bei soviel SCHÖNHEIT wird man fast blind!!!
> 
> Die einen haben Kinder, die anderen KLEIN`s!
> 
> ...



klar. kleinkinder. wie das geht, weisst du doch bestimmt 











das foto ist etwas aktueller (naja, auch schon fast 3 jahre alt) und das rechts ist ein klein 






gruss, carsten


----------



## Inigo Montoya (18. Januar 2009)

CarstenB schrieb:


> klar. kleinkinder. wie das geht, weisst du doch bestimmt


----------



## maka82 (18. Januar 2009)

Odyssee schrieb:


> Wenn das man kein Zufall ist: "Klein Adroit Mod. 1993, ...



Klingt natürlich verlockend, aber der Preis wird sicher gepfeffert sein


----------



## Biff (18. Januar 2009)

maka82 schrieb:


> Klingt natürlich verlockend, aber der Preis wird sicher gepfeffert sein





allerdings....


----------



## kadaverfleisch (18. Januar 2009)

> das foto ist etwas aktueller (naja, auch schon fast 3 jahre alt) und das rechts ist ein klein


 
...und links ein Haro 

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Biff (18. Januar 2009)

Mein 22" backfire Adroit und mein 22" candy teal Adroit werde ich wahrscheinlich verkaufen. Hat jemand hier Interesse?

Jens


----------



## kailinds (18. Januar 2009)

Biff schrieb:


> Mein 22" backfire Adroit und mein 22" candy teal Adroit werde ich wahrscheinlich verkaufen. Hat jemand hier Interesse?
> 
> Jens



Shamus aus Finnland versucht für ein 22" Adroit - er könnte interessiert sein.


----------



## bsg (18. Januar 2009)

Hmm, Interesse auf jeden Fall, aber 22" dürften bei meine 1,85m etwas zu viel sein, oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (18. Januar 2009)

Interesse ist auch meinerseits vorhanden - speziell am Candy Teal. 

Dummerweise dürfte auch ich für den Rahmen etwas größer gewachsen sein.

Und gefahren werden soll das gute Stück nach meinem Empfinden schon.


----------



## CarstenB (18. Januar 2009)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> ...und links ein Haro
> 
> Gruß
> Micha



yep, Backtrail X3

Carsten


----------



## Odyssee (18. Januar 2009)

Ist natürlich abhängig von der Schrittlänge. Aber da es 21" in der MC1 Zeit meines Wissens nach offiziell nicht gab, dürfte der 22"er Rahmen deutlich besser passen, als der 20"er. 

In den Katalogen wird für 22" eine Körpergröße von 182 - 192cm empfohlen. 20" von 172 - 182cm.

Grüße
Thomas



bsg schrieb:


> Hmm, Interesse auf jeden Fall, aber 22" dürften bei meine 1,85m etwas zu viel sein, oder ?


----------



## der_schwabe (28. Januar 2009)

Hier auch mal wieder was von meiner Seite...

1. KLEIN Attitude Nightstorm 21 Zoll aus 1995







aufgebaut mit 910er XTR und alles NOS...

2. KLEIN Adroit Rainforest 22 Zoll aus 1992






aufgebaut mit 900er XTR - alles ganz ordentlich erhalten... vor allem der Rahmen sieht gut aus - kein Chainsuck oder Blasen im Lack etc.... Als kleines Bonbon ne Syncros Ti Stütze

Schönen Abend zusammen!

Gruss

der_schwabe


----------



## Odyssee (28. Januar 2009)

21" Nightstorm - sehr schön!!! Ist es der ominöse Rahmen, der immer noch "in the Box" irgendwo bei einem Händler stand?

Bin gespannt, es beim diesjährigen Kleintreffen im Original zu sehen.

Beste Grüße
Thomas


----------



## der_schwabe (28. Januar 2009)

@ Thomas:
Ja.... habe das gute Stück vor einigen Monaten aus seinem Dornröschenschlaf geholt und nun über die langen Wintermonate aufgebaut...Was das Rainforest angeht, da habe ich Deine Bitte erhört und es zu mir geholt 

Gruss
der_schwabe

P.S. Kleintreffen 2009 nicht bei B&B US Bikes, sondern bei Fahrrad Kaiser in Schorndorf (zwischen Waiblingen und Schwäbisch Gmünd)...Thomas weiss Bescheid und wird in Kürze den ersten Newsletter haben...


----------



## zingel (28. Januar 2009)

gibt's vom Adroit noch ein paar Bilder mehr?


----------



## der_schwabe (28. Januar 2009)

@zingel: was für (Detail)-Bilder hätte der Herr denn gern? Hab das Foto auf die schnelle geschossen. Bin leider kein guter Fotograf...

Gruss
der_schwabe


----------



## zingel (28. Januar 2009)

der Herr lässt sich überraschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shamus (28. Januar 2009)

Uuhhh... lovely!


----------



## der_schwabe (28. Januar 2009)

@Shamus: Thank you...


----------



## Davidbelize (4. Februar 2009)

das etwas andere klein bild..........................


----------



## Blumenhummer (4. Februar 2009)

1. Never clean a Klein Adroit with a razor blade.
2. Never, never clean a Klein Adroit with a razor blade.
3. Never, never, ever clean a Klein Adroit with a razor blade.


----------



## Davidbelize (4. Februar 2009)

Blumenthal schrieb:


> 1. Never clean a Klein Adroit with a razor blade.
> 2. Never, never clean a Klein Adroit with a razor blade.
> 3. Never, never, ever clean a Klein Adroit with a razor blade.


----------



## wtb_rider (4. Februar 2009)

da ist der hochglanzfutzpimmel wohl ausser rand und band geraten wa.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elsepe (4. Februar 2009)

ultra-leichtbau-projekt?


----------



## CarstenB (4. Februar 2009)

zum glueck ist es kein adroit sondern nur ein attitude 

aber schon schade um's burgundyblue.

carsten


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (4. Februar 2009)

Ich verstehe nicht warum der Typ die Farbe runterkratzt und nicht abbeizt  , ausser bei nem Adroit natürlich


----------



## Blumenhummer (4. Februar 2009)

CarstenB schrieb:


> zum glueck ist es kein adroit sondern nur ein attitude



Ist das so?


----------



## elsepe (4. Februar 2009)

warum ist das kein adroit wenns doch drauf steht?


----------



## Biff (4. Februar 2009)

elsepe schrieb:


> warum ist das kein adroit wenns doch drauf steht?



weil 1996..... Carsten, mach Du weiter 

Jens


----------



## Davidbelize (4. Februar 2009)

da wären noch diese...










und hier der ganze thread...................

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=47282


----------



## Blumenhummer (4. Februar 2009)

Biff schrieb:


> weil 1996.....



Ah, jetzt, ja...


----------



## oldschooler (4. Februar 2009)

ich hab diesem spinner schon bei den retrobikern meins gesagt...

ich mag solche leute nicht... 

"das höchste gut ist der originalzustand!"


----------



## hoeckle (4. Februar 2009)

oldschooler schrieb:


> ich hab diesem spinner schon bei den retrobikern meins gesagt...
> 
> ich mag solche leute nicht...
> 
> "das höchste gut ist der originalzustand!"


 
wobei, so ein poliertes klein....

muss mal schauen gehen, hab da glaub ich noch was rumliegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_schwabe (6. Februar 2009)

Auf Wunsch von Herrn Zingel hier noch ein paar Detailaufnahmen des Adroit Rainforest...





























Have Fun!
Gruss
der_schwabe


----------



## zingel (6. Februar 2009)




----------



## Deleted138355 (6. Februar 2009)

"das höchste gut ist der originalzustand!"[/quote]


----------



## schnegg314 (20. Februar 2009)

Bei mir im Keller steht dieses Adroit von 1992 herum...
Ich lasse die Farbe vorläufig noch dran, aber am Originalzustand der Komponenten arbeite ich noch.




Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## CarstenB (20. Februar 2009)

schnegg314 schrieb:


> Bei mir im Keller steht dieses Adroit von 1992 herum...
> Ich lasse die Farbe vorläufig noch dran, aber am Originalzustand der Komponenten arbeite ich noch.
> 
> Was meint ihr dazu?



sehr schoen! pearl black ist eine wunderschoene farbe, der zustand scheint prima zu sein. nichtmal auf vbrakes umgebaut  warum der gedanke, die lackierung zu aendern? besser bekommst du es nicht und ein so schoener rahmen braucht keine poppige lackierung. die sattelstuetze ist zu neu aber ich will mal gnaedig sein 

gruss, carsten


----------



## kadaverfleisch (20. Februar 2009)

CarstenB schrieb:


> sehr schoen! pearl black ist eine wunderschoene farbe, der zustand scheint prima zu sein. nichtmal auf vbrakes umgebaut  warum der gedanke, die lackierung zu aendern? besser bekommst du es nicht und ein so schoener rahmen braucht keine poppige lackierung. die sattelstuetze ist zu neu aber ich will mal gnaedig sein
> 
> gruss, carsten


 
Carsten, du hast die Reifen, Entschuldigung Decken oder doch Mäntel vergessen 

Micha


----------



## CarstenB (20. Februar 2009)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> Carsten, du hast die Reifen, Entschuldigung Decken oder doch Mäntel vergessen
> 
> Micha



...da stoert mich die tapete mehr  klar waeren skinwalls passender aber zum fahren meist nicht mehr geeignet oder zu schade. und dann sind ganz schwarze schon noch am schoensten. die schrift ist unschoen aber da gibt's ja abhilfe fuer. 

gruss, carsten


----------



## Klein-Holgi (20. Februar 2009)

Bevor ich völlig zerrissen werden: Klar ist original am retrosten und besten, aber:

Der schwarze Rahmen mit der weißen Schrift, der schwarze MC mit der weißen Schrift, die schwarze Kurbel mit der weißen Schrift, der schwarze Reifen mit der weißen Schrift, die schwarze Stütze mit der weißen Schrift - finde ich alles sehr geschmackvoll!!!! überhaupt ein SUPERRAD!

Ich glaube das mit dem "vorläufig lasse ich die Farbe dran" war ein Scherz...hoffentlich!!!

eventuell passen paar Continental-Reifen noch besser, die haben nämlich einen ähnliche Schrifttype wie der Klein Schriftzug (also nur weiße Ränder an den Buchsstaben - früher zumindest - allerdings leider ein gelbes Logo....).

Ich weiß nur noch nicht, ob die eloxierten Bremsen passen. Einerseits sieht dieses bunte Highlight toll aus, andererseits stört es etwas die "schwarz-weiße" Linie...(ich hätte da noch (falls das Rad nur zum Rumstehen ist) EIN Paar original XT-Cantis (schwarz mit weißem XT-Schriftzug auf den Belägen)..;-)


----------



## Blumenhummer (20. Februar 2009)

Ein sehr schickes Adroit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biff (20. Februar 2009)

ist die LVE den auch "pearl black" lackiert? oder ist sie "gloss black"?

Jens


----------



## KaZuO (20. Februar 2009)

schnegg314 schrieb:


> Bei mir im Keller steht dieses Adroit von 1992 herum...
> Ich lasse die Farbe vorläufig noch dran, aber am Originalzustand der Komponenten arbeite ich noch.
> 
> 
> ...



Sach ma! Schwebt das Bike über dem Boden!!??? Ultraleichtbau oder versteckte Aufhängungsfäden oder einfach nur Magie??


----------



## Klein-Holgi (20. Februar 2009)

Klein fahrn is wie wenze fliechs....


----------



## schnegg314 (20. Februar 2009)

Mann, wann arbeitet ihr eigentlich? Dieses Engagement...
Danke für die Blumen und die aufmunternden Zusprüche.






@CarstenB 
- Das mit dem "vorläufig lasse ich die Farbe dran" war tatsächlich nur ein Scherz, es bezog sich auf das Bild von Davidbelize.
- Die Sattelstütze wurde bereits gewechselt.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Danke bei dieser Gelegenheit noch einmal an SCM.
- Die Tapete ist gar keine. Alles Handarbeit...

@kadaverfleisch
- Die Reifen sind tatsächlich hässlich und kommen noch weg. Die sind schwerer als das ganze restliche Klein.

@Klein-Holgi
- Danke, danke. Trotzdem, das Ding ist mir im Moment noch etwas zu schwarz, die Kettenräder dürften silberfarben sein, die Sattelstütze eigentlich Aluminium poliert oder allenfalls Titan... Apropos Titan: Die Bremsen mit dem hässlich bunten Logo sind Titan, die kann man nicht eloxieren. Die gefallen mir eigentlich auch nicht so gut.

@Biff
- Zur Farbe. Bisher dachte ich naiv, der Rahmen sei gloss black. Auf dem Kaufbeleg steht schlicht black. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass dein Rahmen (oder sind das die Bilder) *normal *schwarz ist.






Meiner ist schön glitzrig, eigentlich eher extrem dunkelviolett.











Der Lenker ist dann aber *normal *schwarz. Welche Farbe heisst denn nun wie, und zu welcher Zeit gab es welche?

@KaZuO
- Keine Tricks. Der Aufnahmestandort war knapp über dem Boden (Tischstativ). Vor dem Vorderrad ist eine dunkle Stelle auf dem Parkett. Die wirkt wie ein Schatten des schwebenden Klein's...

Liebe Grüsse
schnegg314


----------



## CarstenB (20. Februar 2009)

das dunkelrot glitzerige schwarz ist "Pearl Black". die farbe taucht m.w. nicht in den katalogen auf ist aber relativ haeufig und wird im manual auf seite 34 erwaehnt. 

http://www.kleinjapan.com/tech_guide/pre97_klein_tech_manual.pdf

"Gloss Black" ist ein reines, tief glaenzendes schwarz. im normalen licht wirkt "Pearl Black" weniger glaenzend und nicht tief schwarz. 

der rahmen ist eher ein 91er mit der 27,2mm stuetze. 92er sollten die 31.6mm stuetze haben. aber der uebergang ist wohl eher fliessend von statten gegangen. 

der klein schriftzug ist vom 92er jahrgang, 91er waren ohne umriss. die 92er logos sind aber schon ab der 2. haelfte 91 benutzt worden von daher kann es gut ein 91er rahmen sein, den sie noch uebrig hatten. den "Mission Control" aufkleber auf dem MC1 gab's nur 1993 meine ich, vorher war da auch der "Klein" schriftzug.

gruss, carsten


----------



## zagato (20. Februar 2009)

und mit den alten z-max megabite in schwarz................oh herre !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kadaverfleisch (20. Februar 2009)

> Apropos Titan: Die Bremsen mit dem hässlich bunten Logo sind Titan, die kann man nicht eloxieren. Die gefallen mir eigentlich auch nicht so gut.


 
...wenn sie dir nicht so gut gefallen, würde ich sie gerne mal von vorne sehen.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Biff (20. Februar 2009)

also der Rahmen ist "pearl black", ein ´91iger wie carsten schon erwähnte. Die LVE ist wohl von ´93 und "gloss black". Die ehemalige "originale" LVE die an Deinem Rad montiert war, wird wohl so ausgesehen haben:










Jens


----------



## maka82 (20. Februar 2009)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> ...wenn sie dir nicht so gut gefallen, würde ich sie gerne mal von vorne sehen.
> 
> Gruß
> Micha



ebenso


----------



## schnegg314 (21. Februar 2009)

@CarstenB
- Danke für die Hilfreichen Angaben. Gekauft wurde der Rahmen jedenfalls im Januar 1993 - in Haiku auf Hawaii. Dort haben sie momentan nette 24°C 

@Biff
- Du meinst also, ich sollte dir die LVE abnehmen? Die würde wirklich sehr gut passen! 

Und hier noch die hässliche, verstaubte Bremse von vorne:






und von nah:






Ich habe gehört, dass einige für solche Bremsen ein Vermögen zahlen würden?


----------



## kadaverfleisch (21. Februar 2009)

Danke für die Fotos, von der Seite sahen sie interessanter aus, von vorne sehen sie sie aus wie alle anderen. Aber vielleicht wären sie was für den Jürgen "DEAN48" hier im Forum?

Gruß
Micha


----------



## maka82 (21. Februar 2009)

was so n bunter Aufkleber alles ausmacht gelle!?


----------



## Davidbelize (21. Februar 2009)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> Danke für die Fotos, von der Seite sahen sie interessanter aus, von vorne sehen sie sie aus wie alle anderen. Aber vielleicht wären sie was für den Jürgen "DEAN48" hier im Forum?
> 
> Gruß
> Micha





ich schätze das dean48 die bestimmt irgendwo verbaut oder rumzuliegen hat.


----------



## DEAN48 (21. Februar 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> ich schätze das dean48 die bestimmt irgendwo verbaut oder rumzuliegen hat.



Hi David,

leider nicht, hätte sie aber gern.  Der Spruch mit den bunten Aufklebern ist schon richtig, aber ich mag es halt, allerdings nur die alten Schriftzüge, die noch nicht in kursiv sind.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## schnegg314 (23. Februar 2009)

Was meint ihr? mein Bildbearbeitungsprogramm und ich haben uns Gedanken gemacht, wie mein Klein auch noch aussehen könnte. Oder ist dieser Mangel an Authentizität ein Affront für den echten Kleinianer?
...Übrigens, habt ihr gesehen, jetzt schwebt es noch mehr 







Einen guten Start in die neue Woche wünsche ich!

P.S.

biff, danke für deine LVE und Shamus für deine Pneus!


----------



## bike24 (23. Februar 2009)

also, live sehen ist sicher noch was anderes, aber so wirklich stimmig ist die ganze sache nicht. (meiner meihung) wenn du da unbedingt noch was machen willst, versuchst doch mal mit nem weißem sattel, griffen und reifen( wird auch ei schnäppchen....) ne, also die urversion bis auf schlappen und stütze fand ich schon recht geil

gruß stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (23. Februar 2009)

schnegg314 schrieb:


>



Mir persönlich gefällt die Ursprungsversion deutlich besser. Gerade mit der passenden LVE in "pearl black" von Biff ist das doch eine rundum harmonische Geschichte. Vielleicht könnte man ja die Schriftzüge von den Reifen entfernen? Ganz schwarz wäre schon fein.

Das Einzige, was mir an der Studie ganz gut gefällt, sind die silbernen Kettenblätter. Wenn man unbedingt etwas verändern möchte, könnte dies vielleicht ein geschickter Ansatzpunkt sein. Dazu idealerweise noch ein paar schicke silberne Cantis und man könnte in der Folge vielleicht sogar über die silberne Sattelstütze nachdenken...


----------



## Klein-Holgi (23. Februar 2009)

Ich schließe mich an!

Außer dass es besser zum Parkett passt, sieht die "braune" Version übel aus.

Wenn Du aber wirklich von dem schönen "schwarz/weiß" mit viel schwarz wegwillst zugunsten von silber, dann würde ich auf jeden Fall Richtung Original gehen. Angefangen von silbernen Cantis über eine silberne Stütze und vor allem silberne Kettenblätter. Das ist das einzige Schwarze, was farblich nicht 100% passt, weil das gleiche tiefe schwarz nicht getroffen ist. Die Kettenblätter sehen auf dem Foto eher wie dunkeldunkelgrau aus...

Ein Adroit sollte eher vornehm zurückhaltend sein als braun/bunt. Vor allem wenn man so ein tolles hat (statt wie meins mit Federgabel verbasteltes...)


----------



## Biff (23. Februar 2009)

P.S.

biff, danke für deine LVE und Shamus für deine Pneus![/QUOTE]


Halt, Halt! Ich wollte Dir nur zeigen welche LVE ursprünglich montiert war. Zu verkaufen ist die pearl black (noch) nicht.

Jens


----------



## Splatter666 (23. Februar 2009)

Aber montiert is sie doch schon


----------



## Biff (23. Februar 2009)

nicht ganz, meine ist eine norise. Also, ....Zeichenprogramm wieder anwerfen.

Jens


----------



## Inigo Montoya (23. Februar 2009)

ich finde schwarz mit beige/hellbraun sehr elegant. mit ein paar silbernen akzenten waere das sicher ein sehr ansprechender aufbau. die rot eloxierten bremsen würde ich dann aber gegen M900 cantis tauschen.


----------



## Blumenhummer (23. Februar 2009)

Biff schrieb:


> meine ist eine norise



Was der Optik natürlich nochmals SEHR entgegenkommt.


----------



## Davidbelize (25. Februar 2009)

er wollte nur die gabel verkaufen.


----------



## CarstenB (25. Februar 2009)

das Mountain Klein sieht inzwischen so aus





http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=494346

gruss, carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (26. Februar 2009)

Mein Neuzugang, ein 94iger Fervor in cumulus gray, NOS:


----------



## fufa (26. Februar 2009)

Sehr schöner Fervor, auch wenn ich eher auf die bunten Lackierungen stehe.
Sagt mal, was wiegen eure aufgebauten Attitudes eigentlich so. Da ich leider immer noch nicht alle Teile für meins habe, hab ich versucht es möglichst genau voraus zu bestimmen. Es wird wahrscheinlich so auf 10,1kg kommen.
MfG
Stefan


----------



## höhenangst (26. Februar 2009)

Sehr schöner Rahmen  so wie er auf den Bildern aussieht, war auf alle Fälle den Betrag wert  , welchen er in der Bucht erziehlt hat . 
Um ehrlich zu sein , Ärger ich mich ein wenig das ich nicht mehr geboten hab ,eine meiner Lieblingsfarben , da so schön dezent . 
Bitte , bitte nicht aufbauen , nur so einen angemessenen Platz geben ! 
gratuliere zum Schmuckstück


----------



## Carcassonne (27. Februar 2009)

höhenangst schrieb:


> ...
> Bitte , bitte nicht aufbauen , nur so einen angemessenen Platz geben ! ...



Meines Wissens hat der Gary die Dinger zum Fahren konstruiert und nicht zum "an die Wand hängen". Mir sind diese ganzen Sammler, die ihre Stradivaris, Van Goghs, Kleins, usw, in einem klimatisierten Banktresor bunkern, auf daß ja nichts drankommt und auf daß die ja kein "Unbefugter" jemals zu Gesicht bekomme, ein Gräul. Der Rahmen ist o.k., aber nun wahrlich kein solches Schmuckstück, als daß man ihn nicht aufbauen und fahren sollte.


----------



## CarstenB (27. Februar 2009)

leben und leben lassen. wer hat der hat und wer kann der kann. so neuwertig ist er halt nur einmal und es gibt beileibe genug gebrauchte guenstige fervors und rascals mit denen man fahren kann. gary hat die raeder konstruiert und bauen lassen, damit er und seine belegschaft geld damit verdienen. aber evtl. hat er dir ja was anderes erzaehlt. nichtzuletzt hat er selbst eine sehr beachtliche (an)sammlung an raedern und faehrt nur eins davon, ein recht modernes um das es nicht so schade ist.

carsten


----------



## Kampfmaschine (27. Februar 2009)

Den hatte ich auch unter beo, aber der ist ja für ein 4 stelligen weg gegangen.

Sieht super aus.



uschibert schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Um mal die Diskussion um die paintjob´s wieder aufleben zu lassen. War neulich mal in der Bucht. Leider hatte ich nicht das nötige KLEIN-Geld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnegg314 (27. Februar 2009)

Hallo ihr Klein-Profi's alle: Hat jemand von euch jemals ein Adroit Baujahr 1991 (mit eckiger Gabel) gesehen, habt ihr vielleicht ein Bildli davon (ausser das im Prospekt, nichtwahr), oder gab es das gar nie?!

In hoffnungsvoller Erwartung schnegg314


----------



## CarstenB (27. Februar 2009)

ich kenn drei mit geschweisster gabel, alle in backfire

http://www.oldklein.com/kleinit/AdroitBackfiregerrit.htm

gruss, carsten


----------



## schnegg314 (27. Februar 2009)

Naja, zwei davon haben eine runde Gabel...  trotzdem Danke für den Link! schnegg314


----------



## CarstenB (27. Februar 2009)

schnegg314 schrieb:


> Naja, zwei davon haben eine runde Gabel...  trotzdem Danke für den Link! schnegg314



schlauberger. ich hab nicht gesagt, dass alle drei auf der webseite sind. das im link ist aber genehm, oder?

carsten


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (28. Februar 2009)

CarstenB schrieb:


> leben und leben lassen. wer hat der hat und wer kann der kann. so neuwertig ist er halt nur einmal und es gibt beileibe genug gebrauchte guenstige fervors und rascals mit denen man fahren kann. gary hat die raeder konstruiert und bauen lassen, damit er und seine belegschaft geld damit verdienen. aber evtl. hat er dir ja was anderes erzaehlt. nichtzuletzt hat er selbst eine sehr beachtliche (an)sammlung an raedern und faehrt nur eins davon, ein recht modernes um das es nicht so schade ist.
> 
> carsten



Ach Carsten, langsam bekomme ich wirklich Skrupel das gute Stück aufzubauen, aber ein anderer Rascal/Fervor/Pinnacle in XS/S ist leider nicht in Reichweite


----------



## CarstenB (28. Februar 2009)

mir gehen diese ewigen stereotypen und besserwisserischen kommentare auf den keks, wofuer fahrradrahmen gebaut wurden und das nur gefahrene raeder gute sind blablabla. vor allem wenn sie von leuten kommen, die sich selbst nur ein oder zwei mittelmaessige raeder leisten koennen. ich denke, jeder kann selbst gut entscheiden, was mit dem eigentum gemacht wird. skrupel sind sicher nicht noetig aber wenn es zu weh tut, ihn aufzubauen dann halt erstmal nicht. wenn die lust, damit zu fahren staerker ist nur zu. entscheidend ist doch, wodurch der meiste spass und genuss entsteht. 

carsten


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (28. Februar 2009)

Ich hab den Rahmen heute erst mal mit Liquid Glass versiegelt, jetzt glänzt er noch etwas mehr. Er ist halt wirklich noch makellos, ich werde erst mal noch ne Weile nach einem gebrauchten Pinnacle/Fervor/Rascal suchen. Vielleicht habe ich ja Glück und finde noch etwas "kleines" von Klein


----------



## RetroRocky (5. März 2009)

heute war das Wetter mal schön um ein Foto von meinem neuen Liebling zumachen:





danke Max !!!

Gruß Michael


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (5. März 2009)

Sehr stimmig aufgebaut , hast Du das Bike 100% so gekauft oder noch umgebaut?


----------



## oldschooler (5. März 2009)

ohhh michael,....

du hast es also... meinen glückwunsch... ich liebe dieses rad... nur die mc2norise stand ihm besser...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightstorm95 (5. März 2009)

Guten Abend Michael,

*"The Nightstorm comes over you"* ... 

Diese vorbildliche, tolle Abwicklung zwischen uns Beiden war mir eine sehr große Freude.
Danke für Dein Vertrauen und viele viele schöööne Momente mit Deinem "neuen Liebling".

LG ... Max 
_______________________________________
_"Einmal selbst sehen ist mehr wert _
_als 100 Neuigkeiten hören". _Japanische Weisheit


----------



## RetroRocky (5. März 2009)

Hallo Max,

ja hat mich auch sehr gefreut; von Dir würde ich alles blind kaufen,
habe selten ein Rad in so gepflegtem Zustand bekommen und zur
Abwicklung hast Du ja schon alles gesagt.

danke nochmal ich werde es sehr in Ehren halten, versprochen.

@SYN-CROSSIS

die Laufräder sind von mir neu aufgebaut worden: Rigida XC-420 Felgen in XTR-900 Grau,
blaue Ringlè-Naben, blaue Nippel und die originalen Death Grip Reifen.

hier nochmal ein Bild aus etwas anderer Perspektive:





Gruss Michael

PS.: Übrigens muß ich Carsten Recht geben, immer diese ewigen Disskussionen ob man ein Bike fahren oder nur sammeln darf; ich finde wir alle lieben schöne Fahrräder und die sollten hier wieder gezeigt werden, also Foto´Foto´s Foto´s ...


----------



## Shamus (5. März 2009)

Das ist so schön


----------



## Blumenhummer (5. März 2009)

Sehr gelungen! Da erscheint mir meine Abneigung gegen die Storm-Lackierungen offen gestanden ziemlich unangebracht...


----------



## bsg (5. März 2009)

Tja, das Ding war vorher superschön und es ist immer noch. Danke an Max für die Kreation und an Michael für die "Errettung" .


----------



## zagato (5. März 2009)

bitte zum klein treffen 09 mitbringen


----------



## wtb_rider (5. März 2009)

scheenes radl. etwas weniger rise bei der mc2 sähe etwas sprtlicher aus, allerdings sind wir ja alle nicht mehr die jüngsten und deswegen seis verziehen. 
aber einen einwand hätt ich doch noch. die cantis mögen mir in poliert nicht so recht ins gefüge passen, da ich sonst nirgends was silbernes finden kann abgesehn von den blättern.
aber lass dich von mir nicht vollquatschen ich hab eh keine ahnung.
dat rosen schild hängt nicht am sattel oder? 

schönes rad, viel spass damit. ob nun beim putzen oder sogar beim ausritt.
gruss kay


----------



## CarstenB (5. März 2009)

ein schoenes rad. einzige anmerkung: das sind nicht die "originalen" Death Grip reifen sondern die repros von 2000 oder 2001. die originalen (93-96) haben das alte logo







gruss, carsten


----------



## popeye (6. März 2009)

schönes foto und schönes bike. aus der perspespektive gefällt mir besonders das blumenetikett am flite sattel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRocky (6. März 2009)

@ CarstenB; danke für den Hinweis zu den Reifen; wusste ich bis jetzt nicht das es da noch eine Neuauflage gab.

@ wtb_rider; popeye; stimmt hab´ich gut getroffen mit dem Etikett und sieht aus als ob es direkt dranhängt, gehört aber zum Fliederbusch hinten in den Pflanzkübeln.

@ all; wie findet ihr den bunten Daisy Radler im Hintergrund


----------



## popeye (6. März 2009)

war schon klar war nur als witz gemeint (und ich muss zugeben, nicht mal ein sonderlich guter). 

was ich sagen wollte: sehr schöner aufbau


----------



## RetroRocky (6. März 2009)

hab´ ich auch als Witz verstanden, habe auch erst lachen müssen über das Schildchen,
danke für´s Lob; ist auch angekommen auch von allen anderen - denke auch an dem Bike lässt sich nur schwer was aussetzen - es ist einfach nur wunderschön und wenn ich mal wieder richtig laufen kann (Skiunfall) gibt es auch Foto´s von einem schöneren Hintergrund bzw. in freier Natur, versprochen...

Grüße Retrorocky


----------



## Blumenhummer (6. März 2009)

RetroRocky schrieb:


> Foto´s von einem schöneren Hintergrund



Vor einem blühenden Fliederstrauch macht sich das Klein bestimmt auch ganz ausgezeichnet. Das Schild deutet allerdings leider darauf hin, dass es sich nicht um einen weißen Flieder handelt, sondern um einen violetten. Da wäre die normale Storm-Lackierung natürlich passender, als die Nightstorm-Variante. Erst einmal wünsche ich aber natürlich gute Besserung!


----------



## Klein-Holgi (6. März 2009)

Sche... auf den Fliederbusch, die Gießkanne und was da sonst noch alles an Windrädchen steht.
Viele Grüße aus der "Nachbarschaft" Kelkheim und DIESES BIKE IST ZU 99,9% perfekt!

Hoffe auch, Dir ist nix Schlimmes passiert und gute Besserung. Aber nochmal zum Bike:

Es ist meine Lieblingslackierung, es hat die perfekte Ausstattung - angefangen bei der passenden XTR, den Ventildeckeln, den Kurbelschrauben, den Synchrosteilen ALLES PERFEKT (aber das sind wir bei Dir ja gewohnt, wenn ich an Dein Storck mit dem Geierschnabel denke...)...Ich wüsste nichts, was man daran besser machen kann, außer einer flacheren MC2! Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Du es sowieso nicht fahren willst, dann sähe der no-rise besser und stimmiger aus.... Diese ignoranten Beiträge, dass man ein Bike fahren muss, sollten wir ignorieren....Erfreuen wir uns lieber an so tollen Fotos...

Ich würde bei sowas eher einen Glaskasten drumrumbauen, damit kein Staub drankommt!!!

Wenn Dir mal der Platz ausgeht: Bei mir darfst Du das kostenlos unterstellen...und wenn Du es mal verkaufen willst...;-)

@RetroRocky (und andere Interessierte) Habe noch meine Bilder im flickr.de vom Kleintreffen 2008 hochgeladen. Da bist Du auch auf paar Bildern drauf, aber schwerpunktmäßig Deine Bikes (und andere Juwelen natürlich) ...passt vielleicht ganz gut hier bei der Klein-Galerie: Im Flickr suchen nach AphaKlein oder Kleintreffen 2008


----------



## Davidbelize (8. März 2009)

gei..s photo....................(sorry falls es hier schon gepostet wurde).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miracoolx (8. März 2009)




----------



## maka82 (9. März 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> gei..s photo....................(sorry falls es hier schon gepostet wurde).



das bike ist aber glaub ich schon "zerstückelt" oder!?


----------



## ZeFlo (9. März 2009)

Miracoolx schrieb:


>


 
... der flieder?


----------



## Blumenhummer (9. März 2009)

floibex schrieb:


> flieder?



Jetzt hätte ich Dir fast überhastet widersprochen. Aber dann fiel mir gerade noch ein, dass die Forsythie auch als Goldflieder bekannt ist...


----------



## RetroRocky (9. März 2009)

Blumenthal schrieb:


> Jetzt hätte ich Dir fast überhastet widersprochen. Aber dann fiel mir gerade noch ein, dass die Forsythie auch als Goldflieder bekannt ist...



stimmt, ich wollte auch schon Einspruch erheben, aber meine Frau hat Gartenbau studiert und mich eben noch zurückgehalten; suche übrigens auch noch ein passendes KLEIN Pulse, Attitude oder Adroit in storm - passend zu unserem lilafarbenen Flieder und damit das nightstorm nicht so alleine ist )


----------



## retrolover (12. März 2009)

hallo liebe gemeinde
ich bin neu hier und schreib ab jetzt öfters *G*


ich hab da paar fragen zu den klein bikes!

klipp und klar.........wieso sind diese bikes so hochwertig und gut?was hat es für gründe und was hat es auf sich das fast jedes klein bike eine xtr ausstatung oder etwas anderes hochwertiges hat??

ist der rahmen was spezielles?titan oder so?ich mein toll sehn alle klein bikes aus und sie gefallen auch mir sehr!

nur wieso waren oder sind sie so teuer und so gut?

grüsse


----------



## der_schwabe (12. März 2009)

@retrolover: Hier kannst Du Dir ein paar Basics aneignen: http://www.wundel.com/
Viel Spass beim lesen!

Schöne Grüsse
der_schwabe


----------



## Biff (12. März 2009)

oder hier:

http://www.oldklein.com/index.htm

Jens


----------



## clack3 (12. März 2009)

Aua, auf diese Frage hätte ich jetzt eigentlich explosivere Antworten erwartet. Irgendwie habe ich mich instinktiv abgeduckt, nachdem ich die Frage gelesen hatte.

Aber: Ein schlichter und sachlicher Verweis auf Mr. Wundel.
Ihr seit halt Profis!!


----------



## maka82 (12. März 2009)

Das alles selber aufzulisten würde hier auch jeglichen Rahmen sprengen Sind halt keine Un-Menschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## euphras (12. März 2009)

Wenn es um einen schnellen technischen Überblick geht.. (ohne großes Brimborium). 


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klein_(Fahrrad)


----------



## retrolover (12. März 2009)

super leute danke das ist ja mal eine super page!!

jetzt hab ich da noch eine frage zur belästigung*G*(foren sind ja dafür da)

klein bikes gibts ja verschiedene modelle!!nun würd ich gern wissen sind die ALLE qualitativ GLEICH?dass die ausstattungen varieren ist klar nur was ist z.b. besser?ein adroit oder ein attitude oder die anderen modelle?oder nehmen sich die nix?oder sind wirklich ALLE modelle genau identisch konstruiert?


also manche bikes der user hier in dem thread sind echt so hübsch..........da würd ich glatt meins sogar dafür hergeben für so ein klein!!!*FG*


----------



## der_schwabe (12. März 2009)

Wobei die OldKlein Seite sich eigentlich auf eine Galerie beschränkt, während bei Wundel noch das eine odere andere erklärt wird...

Gruss
der_schwabe


----------



## ZeFlo (12. März 2009)

retrolover schrieb:


> super leute danke das ist ja mal eine super page!!
> 
> jetzt hab ich da noch eine frage zur belästigung*G*(foren sind ja dafür da)
> 
> ...


 
... steht alles hier, da, und auch dort.

und zudem sind foren primär zur informationsbeschaffung und austausch da. du hast jetzt massig quellen geliefert bekommen, durcharbeiten und dann fragen stellen


----------



## Klein-Holgi (12. März 2009)

retrolover:"also manche bikes der user hier in dem thread sind echt so hübsch..........da würd ich glatt meins sogar dafür hergeben für so ein klein!!!*FG* "

...ich glaube nicht, dass Du hier einen findest, der mit dir tauscht...EGAL, was Du hast...

Da hast Du wirklich viel zum Lesen bekommen von den netten Leuten hier, aber um es für Dich etwas einfacher zu machen: Ab 1996 kannst Du aufhören mit dem Lesen. Dann weißt Du alles, was Du wissen musst...

und um clack3´s Erwartungen an "explosivere Antworten" gerecht zu werden, noch paar Antworten zu Deinen Fragen:
"qualitativ gleich?" -  JA - nämlich Welten besser als alles andere
"was ist besser?" - Ein Klein ist besser als das andere

...und wie gesagt: Den Rest findest Du schon selbst raus...

Naja...diese Aussagen spiegeln vermutlich die Meinung von 0,0000001% aller Bikebesitzer wider...aber ist auch gut so, sonst wäre der Markt noch leerer gefegt...


----------



## Biff (13. März 2009)

Da hast Du wirklich viel zum Lesen bekommen von den netten Leuten hier, aber um es für Dich etwas einfacher zu machen: Ab 1996 kannst Du aufhören mit dem Lesen. Dann weißt Du alles, was Du wissen musst...

Ich würde den ´97 Jahrgang noch zu den "richtigen" Klein´s zählen. Dieser hatte noch die tollen Lackierungen, Schriftzüge usw...., danach wurde es richtig mies.....
...Starrgabeln gab es zu dieser Zeit nicht mehr.

Jens


----------



## CarstenB (13. März 2009)

Biff schrieb:


> Da hast Du wirklich viel zum Lesen bekommen von den netten Leuten hier, aber um es für Dich etwas einfacher zu machen: Ab 1996 kannst Du aufhören mit dem Lesen. Dann weißt Du alles, was Du wissen musst...
> 
> Ich würde den ´97 Jahrgang noch zu den "richtigen" Klein´s zählen. Dieser hatte noch die tollen Lackierungen, Schriftzüge usw...., danach wurde es richtig mies.....
> ...Starrgabeln gab es zu dieser Zeit nicht mehr.
> ...



98 hat sich zu 97 aber nichts geaendert bei adroit und attitude. richtig baeh wuerde es erst 99 mit den tonnenfoermigem lenkkopf beim attitude. obschon ein 2000er adroit ohne austauschbares ausfallende und scheibenbremsadapter in einer schoenen lackierung wie gator oder nightstorm auch noch sehr lecker ist.

carsten


----------



## Shamus (13. März 2009)




----------



## robbitobbi (13. März 2009)

NICE!!
Ich hätte gerne das 3. und 5. von links, obere Reihe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biff (13. März 2009)

CarstenB schrieb:


> 98 hat sich zu 97 aber nichts geaendert bei adroit und attitude. richtig baeh wuerde es erst 99 mit den tonnenfoermigem lenkkopf beim attitude. obschon ein 2000er adroit ohne austauschbares ausfallende und scheibenbremsadapter in einer schoenen lackierung wie gator oder nightstorm auch noch sehr lecker ist.
> 
> carsten




die Schriftzüge waren doch verändert, oder? Und die Lackqualität hatte sich doch auch verschlechert. Verwechsle ich da was?

Jens


----------



## CarstenB (13. März 2009)

Biff schrieb:


> die Schriftzüge waren doch verändert, oder? Und die Lackqualität hatte sich doch auch verschlechert. Verwechsle ich da was?
> 
> Jens



noe, das ist erst beim 99er modelljahrgang "passiert". ich weiss noch, wie "schockiert" wir waren, als die 99er kleins rausgekommen sind. ab da war die liebe dann endgueltig vorbei. 98 sind noch koi adroits verkauft worden (waren aber wohl alles 97er restbestaende) und die attitudes waren noch wie die pre-trek pulse rahmen. das attitude pro hatte diese moechtegern-gator lackierung. jade chameleon auf dem quantum pro.

gruss, carsten


----------



## Biff (13. März 2009)

Stimmt, Du hast recht! Den ´98 Jahrgang hatte ich wegen den, für mich, komischen Lackierungen auch schon abgehakt. Das ´97 Attitude Race mit der von hellblau ins dunkelblau gehende Lackierung und das Koi beim Adroit hat mir noch sehr gut gefallen. Das Attitude Race war wie sea&sky nur mit hellblau statt grün lackiert.

Carsten: hast Du meine email bekommen?

Jens


----------



## maxim-DD (13. März 2009)

> Shamus


meine frau hätte aus der 1ten reihe das 1. & 2. und aus der 2ten reihe auch das 1. & 2.
mir selber würde die 5ten aus der 1ten & 2ten reihe und  genügen, das reicht eigentlich schon zum verstauben:

http://a05-b05.mypicturetown.com/P2PwebCmdController/cache/ssr0n7W-DY5nsZS%26DrLckF2uB4yDyeXkXXRnKXuxh-*JpteFDOorkyzxiatJ/item.JPG?rot=1

Suche: PULSE in Nightstorm/Storm 
          u.v.a.

WENN DIE ALTEN NICHT MIT DEN JUNGEN REDEN, STERBEN DIE ALTEN AUS!


----------



## storcky (15. März 2009)

kann mir jemand von euch hier weiterhelfen, was ich hier genau erworben hab??? bin jetzt nicht so der Klein-spezi (wird ja evtl. noch)

BJ nach Rahmennummer ist 04/93
Rahmenhöhe 19" - Farbe Nebula Blue

Meine Frage nun Fervor oder Rascal?
Und ist es normal, dass sich die Innenlagerwelle ohne erheblich Krafteinwirkung verschieben lässt???


----------



## DeepStar23 (15. März 2009)

da sieht meinem Fervor sehr ähnlich..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Inigo Montoya (15. März 2009)

wird wohl ein fervor sein, weil beim rascal die decals unter klarlack waren. beim fervor eben nur aufgeklebt.


----------



## maka82 (15. März 2009)

Sieht wohl aus wie das Fervor, das vor 1 oder 2 Wochen beim E war...


----------



## storcky (15. März 2009)

maka82 schrieb:


> Sieht wohl aus wie das Fervor, das vor 1 oder 2 Wochen beim E war...



das bei Ebay Fervor stand soll ja nix heißen...da hatte es auch ne Rahmengröße von 14"   verstehst was ich meine oder?


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (15. März 2009)

Inigo Montoya schrieb:


> wird wohl ein fervor sein, weil beim rascal die decals unter klarlack waren. beim fervor eben nur aufgeklebt.



Das stimmt so nicht  :


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (15. März 2009)

storcky schrieb:


> das bei Ebay Fervor stand soll ja nix heißen...da hatte es auch ne Rahmengröße von 14"   verstehst was ich meine oder?



Der Rahmen an sich ist beim Fervor und Rascal 100% identisch


----------



## DeepStar23 (15. März 2009)

hab auch beides hier stehen.. beim Fervor ist das Dekor auch unter Lack.. 
Habe jetzt auch keine großen Unterschiede zwischen den Rahmen gefunden..




Und der Lack ist auch ähnlich. Deswegen tippe ich auf Fervor..


----------



## maka82 (15. März 2009)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> hab auch beides hier stehen.. beim Fervor ist das Dekor auch unter Lack..



Bist du dir sicher? keine Fervor wo die Decals UNTER dem Lack sind. Bei deinem sieht es auch ziemlich nach aufgeklebt aus!? Kann aber auch sein das ich mich teuche


----------



## Biff (15. März 2009)

beim Rascal waren die Decals debossed, beim Fervor nicht.

Jens


----------



## maka82 (15. März 2009)

eben, meine Rede


----------



## DeepStar23 (15. März 2009)

Also ich habe versucht die Decals ab zu bekommen,aber ich konnte da nix  zufassen kriegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## storcky (15. März 2009)

ich seh schon, ihr seid euch alle einig 

also mein tip geht auch in richtung fervor, wegen der lackierung...rascal in nebula hab ich noch nie gesehen!

nur das baujahr macht mich halt stutzig, aber evtl. ist es einer der rahmen die sie als rascal produziert und später als fervor lackiert und verkauft haben?!? war ja genau die zeit 93-94...und die blanken rahmen sind ja wirklich identisch


----------



## Biff (15. März 2009)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> Also ich habe versucht die Decals ab zu bekommen,aber ich konnte da nix  zufassen kriegen.



debossed bedeutet nicht, dass die Decals unter Lack sind.

d.h. der Rahmen ist ein Fervor

Jens


----------



## CarstenB (15. März 2009)

das nebula red fervor von deepstar ist ein eher fruehes, da noch der alte Klein schriftzug auf dem unterrohr ist. so verkratzt wie die decals bei dem sind glaube ich nicht, dass da klarlack drueber ist. waere auch das erste mit decals unter klarlack, dass mir bekannt ist. aber evtl. haben sie es ja ganz am anfang noch gemacht. die fervors sind 94 zum ersten mal angeboten worden, das heisst nach der sommerpause 93 begann die produktion. die ersten fervors sollten somit 0893 datiert sein.

ob sie debossed sind, kann man ja einfach fuehlen da sie dann tiefer, im decklack eingelassen sind. die nebula lackierungen sind ansich nur bei den fervors verwendet worden. die rahmen sind aber einfach so ohne veraenderung weiter gebaut worden. alte rascals koennen neu lackiert oder erst spaeter zum ersten mal lackiert worden sein. ich hab ein rascal in painted desert mit debossing schriftzuegen, dass in wirklichkeit ein 89er top gun ist. kann man auch nur an der rahmennummer erkennen.

gruss, carsten

edit hab gerade im paket thread gesehen, dass das nebula blue 0493 ist. dann wuerde ich auch auf "resteverwertung" tippen.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (15. März 2009)

Biff schrieb:


> debossed bedeutet nicht, dass die Decals unter Lack sind.
> 
> d.h. der Rahmen ist ein Fervor
> 
> Jens



Bei meinem Fervor sind die Decals definitiv unterm Klarlack


----------



## maka82 (15. März 2009)

crazy, hab ich so auch noch nicht gesehen. vieleicht drüber lackiert. Oder ist halt vom Werk her so... Sammlerstück


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (15. März 2009)

maka82 schrieb:


> crazy, hab ich so auch noch nicht gesehen. vieleicht drüber lackiert. Oder ist halt vom Werk her so... Sammlerstück



Das graue Fervor ist NOS


----------



## maka82 (15. März 2009)

ups, klaro. Hab ich jetzt verwechselt *peinlichpeinlich*


----------



## kailinds (17. März 2009)

Hier ist mein nächstes Projekt:






Wird mit XT M737 und blaue Tune Teile ausstatten. Klein Reifen und Griffe, usw.


----------



## Shamus (20. März 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (20. März 2009)

sehr fein 

(fehlen nur noch 2 Skinwall-Pneus )


----------



## kailinds (20. März 2009)

Sehr sehr Geil mein Freund! 
Du hast ja auch die Campagnolo Laufräder?


----------



## Shamus (20. März 2009)

Ja, ich habe und auch skinwall Smokes


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (21. März 2009)

Sehr sehr fein , und auch in richtig gutem Zustand!


----------



## Biff (21. März 2009)




----------



## Blumenhummer (21. März 2009)

Die Sattelüberhöhung ist ja wieder mal heftig. Der Rahmen würde mir bestimmt viel besser passen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lazylarco (21. März 2009)

Ein Traum!
Dafür würd ich fast morden!
Nur, warum ist die hintere Bremse violett?
Gibts die nicht auch in blau?
Vor allem mit den MoutainKing und dem Speedneedle
in die heutige Zeit zurückgeholt und perfekt einsatzfähig!
Würd dir aber fast raten die RaceKing zu verwenden,
die sind noch etwas voluminöser und haben besseren
Rollwiderstand. Vielleicht findest du auch mal ne schwarze
Bigfoot...


----------



## Blumenhummer (21. März 2009)

lazylarco schrieb:


> Vielleicht findest du auch mal ne schwarze Bigfoot...



Oder eine blaue...


----------



## Biff (22. März 2009)

lazylarco schrieb:


> Ein Traum!
> Dafür würd ich fast morden!
> Nur, warum ist die hintere Bremse violett?
> Gibts die nicht auch in blau?
> ...




Ich hatte zuerst violette Bremshebel und vo. & hi. violette Bremsen. Dann habe ich entschieden alles in blau zu verbauen. Die hintere Bremse habe ich natürlich auch in blau, nur noch nicht verbaut. Das einstellen der Cantis raubt mir immer den letzten Nerv. Die Vordere habe ich ja schon geschafft, für die Hintere brauche ich ein paar ganz entspannte Stunden....
Den RaceKing bin ich eine Saison gefahren und hatte leider auf jeder 2ten Fahrt einen Platten. Der MountainKing ist zwar ca. 50-60g schwerer, aber auch weniger pannenanfällig. Bisher habe ich seit  Dez. keine Probleme. 
Die Kurbel habe ich bei Tune bestellt. Ich habe auch zuerst mit einer Blauen geliebäugelt. Aber auf schwarz und blau sieht man leider die kleinste Schramme. Da das Adroit mein richtiges "Fahr"-Rad ist (Rennen, Alpencross...), muß es natürlich dem entsprechend herhalten. Natürlich achte ich schon auf das Rad, aber bei jeder Wurzel, oder steinigen Passage einen Herzanfall zu bekommen, wenn die farbige Kurbel anschlägt, möchte ich mir ersparen. Das Rad fahre ich 9fach, mit den 970iger XTR shifter und dem 910er Schaltwerk. Passt gut (ich muß nicht immer die 8fach Titankassetten suchen) und sieht am Lenker halbwegs erträglich aus (Bilder folgen).
Jens


----------



## lazylarco (22. März 2009)

Find ich sehr gut, dass das Adroit ordentlich gefahren wird!
Nach längerer Betrachtung muss ich aber im nachhinein sagen, 
dass mir deine Silberteile nicht ganz schmecken wolln.
Für einen perfekten Aufbau wären mMn. ein schwarzer
LRS (evtl. blaue Mig Mag), blaue AC16/17 und 
eben die Kurbel vonnöten.
Ich hatte auch mal ne schwarze Tune, sah nach 
1000 km auch noch wie neu aus.
Hängt halt sehr von deiner Einstellung der Cleats ab.


----------



## Blumenhummer (22. März 2009)

Biff schrieb:


> Die Kurbel habe ich bei Tune bestellt. Ich habe auch zuerst mit einer Blauen geliebäugelt. Aber auf schwarz und blau sieht man leider die kleinste Schramme.



Das kann ich bezüglich der schwarzen Tune-Kurbeln leider bestätigen...


----------



## Biff (22. März 2009)

lazylarco schrieb:


> Find ich sehr gut, dass das Adroit ordentlich gefahren wird!
> Nach längerer Betrachtung muss ich aber im nachhinein sagen,
> dass mir deine Silberteile nicht ganz schmecken wolln.
> Für einen perfekten Aufbau wären mMn. ein schwarzer
> ...



Stimmt, blaue AC16/17 habe ich noch vor zu kaufen (alternativ Heylight Schnellspanner in blau, sind auch sehr leicht und sehen noch etwas "retro" aus). Ein schwarzen Mig/Mag Laufradsatz habe ich auch noch. Wäre vielleicht eine Idee....
Die Kurbeln aber definitiv nicht! Die bleiben erstmal so (sie habe ja wenigstens einen blauen Spider).
Danke für die Tipps!
Jens


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (22. März 2009)

Falls die Lila-Bremsen mal gehen müssen


----------



## Biff (22. März 2009)

für die liegt bei mir auch das vordere Gegenstück. Die soll dann an das rainforest meiner besseren Hälfte (wenn ich mal ganz viel Muse zum Bremsen-Einstellen habe).
Jens


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (22. März 2009)

Purple und Rainforest  , na dann lass ich mich mal überraschen


----------



## bike24 (22. März 2009)

Hey Leute, 

heute fertig geworden. Ein Kumpel von mir ist jetzt auch auf den Geschmack gekommen und wollte eins haben. Aber seht selbst...

















Es ist wie ich finde sehr sehr schön geworden und freut sich nun bald auf seine 1. Ausfahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (22. März 2009)

Sehr schön, ist das der Erstlack?


----------



## Briggtopp (22. März 2009)

Wahrlich schönes Bike


----------



## maxim-DD (22. März 2009)

ein augenschmauss!
wär`s mein`s, was es leider net ist, hätte füre das gold silber genommen,
aber ist bike24 sein geschmack.

wegen erstlack, glaub i net, auch die rascal`hatten doch die plaketten, oder.

gruss maxim-DD

Suche: PULSE in Nightstorm


----------



## zaskar-le (22. März 2009)

bike24 schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel von mir ist jetzt auch auf den Geschmack gekommen und wollte eins haben. Aber seht selbst...



Wow, das hast Du sehr, sehr schön gemacht. 
Optisch stört mich nur der herausgezogene Vorbau (da der Funktionlität geschuldet, ist das aber völlig OK) und die Gabel, aber das ist Geschmackssache. Auch wenn jetzt einige laut loslachen werden, aber ich weiß ich leider wirklich nicht: ist das [edit: Frage beantwortet]?

Sehr schönes Fahrrad - Dein Freund wird an die Decke gehen vor Freude!


----------



## bike24 (22. März 2009)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Sehr schön, ist das der Erstlack?



nee, haben wir neu lackieren lassen, denn er wollte es so ähnlich wie painted dessert. nun hat mein pulse endlich einen kleinen bruder.


----------



## Biff (22. März 2009)

der Erstlack ist es nicht. Die Plaketten hatten sie nur in Europe (Storck). Könnte aber noch bei Klein nachlackiert worden sein. Auf jeden Fall
Jens


----------



## Biff (22. März 2009)

painted Desert. Bis auf Storm mein absoluter Favorit. Für ein MC1 Adroit in painted desert  würde ich doch alle Gator, Moonrise, Horizon.... und wie auch immer diese verblassenden Lacke hießen, links liegen lassen. Bei ebay läuft gerade ein 20" (leider angebohrt).
Jens


----------



## höhenangst (22. März 2009)

Sieht schick aus , respekt , nur würd ich die Stütze um 180° drehen   , (nach vorn). Sowie find ich die Ausstattung für ein Rascal etwas ,ich sag mal ,abgehoben.


----------



## der_schwabe (24. März 2009)

So... in Kürze wird dieses Schätzchen den Weg zu mir finden...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/312013

Den passenden MC2 Vorbau in Coral Reef hab ich schon organisiert. 

Mit diesem Radel nehme ich grad bei http://www.light-bikes.de beim Bike of the Year Contest 2009 teil. Leider ist dort Alu nicht sehr gefragt :-(







LG
der_schwabe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (24. März 2009)

Feines Quantum, Dein erstes? Wirst Du nicht bereuen, ich hab auch eins, aber in Jade Chamäleon  Carsten hat mir mal gemailt, dass es bei den Vorbauten in "Wagenfarbe" einen Rückruf gab


----------



## der_schwabe (24. März 2009)

Nein, mein erstes Quantum ist das hier:






Momentan existiert nur noch das Frameset - habe ich mir 1995 von meiner ersten Kohle als Azubi gekauft mit Chorus 8fach... und Syncros mit allem Schnick und Schnack.
Werde es in den nächsten Monaten/Jahren wieder so aufbauen, wie es einst war.

Mein zweites Quantum ist das hier:






Das erfährt grad ein Udate mit Sun M14 in purple... bin gespannt wie es dann aussieht.

Das mit den in Rahmenfarbe lackierten MC2 Vorbauten ist mir ebenfalls bekannt. Aber an der Wand bzw. im Wohnzimmer ähm Showroom dürfte nix passieren 

Trotzdem Danke für Deinen Hinweis!

Gruss
der_schwabe


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (24. März 2009)

Ach das neue soll nur an die Wand  , ist Dir als 57er wohl eh zu klein, oder?


----------



## der_schwabe (24. März 2009)

Eigentlich ist es mir nicht zu KLEIN, ich habe mich damals im KLEIN Katalog an den Grössenangaben dort orientiert. Die lauteten bei 1,88 m sage und schreibe 61 cm.
Ich hatte das Rad damals so bestellt. Als ich das lange Steuerrohr sah, bin ich aus allen Wolken gefallen. 
Die beiden Quantum Pro haben 57cm. Das stimmt grössenmässig exakt mit meinem aktuellen Simplon Pavo überein. Ich habe (theoretisch) genau dieselbe Sitzposition - ausser, dass der Vorbau deutlich tiefer ist.

Gruss
der_schwabe


----------



## lazylarco (24. März 2009)

Also das Attitude ist eins der schönsten Bikes, das ich je gesehen hab!

Einzig der Sattel will mir nicht ganz gefallen.
Irgendwie zu langweilig für dieses Schätzchen.
Vielleicht was extravaganteres, wie einen SLR in Sonderedition Sky,
oder einen Speedneedle mit blauem Bezug, bzw. selber mit 
passendem blauen Leder beziehen.


----------



## der_schwabe (24. März 2009)

@lazylarco: Danke für die Blumen...
Allerdings ist das Bike strikt mit Parts von 1994/1995 aufgebaut... Deshalb ist auch die Wahl auf den Sattel gefallen... Es gibt den Flite auch in blau, aber das blau passt nicht zum Rest...
Gruss
der_schwabe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (24. März 2009)

Eggbeater aus 94/95?


----------



## der_schwabe (24. März 2009)

Mist... ertappt... Die habe ich montiert für diesen Contest... normalerweise sind XT Bärentatzen dran.... aber ich musste unter die 9 kg Marke ;-)


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (24. März 2009)

das Pro in burgundy  Zu meinem in jade haben die AC Laufräder optisch überhaupt nicht gepasst  , jetzt hab ich mir Ksyrium SL in silbern besorgt. Bild hab ich aber noch kein richtiges weil ich das Quantum gerade auf der Rolle quäle 

Hier ist noch ein Bild von meinem ersten Quantum, das habe ich leider verkauft weil's zu klein war, für ein Storck Scenario


----------



## Biff (25. März 2009)

Jens


----------



## Blumenhummer (25. März 2009)

Die beiden scheinen sich zu mögen. 

Ein sehr hübsches Pärchen. 

Vielleicht ist ja bald mit Nachwuchs zu rechnen?


----------



## der_schwabe (25. März 2009)

Das wäre wünschenswert - dann hätte ich endlich auch mal eine... (siehe Signatur)
Gruss
der_schwabe


----------



## maka82 (25. März 2009)

mh ich glaube aber nur die eine ist mit Noodle. Was kommt dabei wohl raus? Eine LVE mit sehr kurzer Noodle ?!?


----------



## Shamus (25. März 2009)

Schließlich Gator LVE. mit noodle...


----------



## DeepStar23 (25. März 2009)

schönes Teil.. 
Aber was sind das für STI-Adapter??


----------



## v8mercedes (25. März 2009)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> Aber was sind das für STI-Adapter??



das sind grafton shifter perchs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeepStar23 (25. März 2009)

v8mercedes schrieb:


> das sind grafton shifter perchs



ok,danke.. die habe ich noch net sooo oft gesehen..


----------



## höhenangst (25. März 2009)

sehr schön , wirkt im Schnee richtig gut 
fehlen nur noch türkise Kurbeln , um die Anbauteile komplett in einer Farbe zu halten


----------



## Caja (25. März 2009)

Hallo,
biete hier mal mein Klein Mantra Pro 98' in Bue Koi an.
Grösse M       siehe Anhang
Zustand würde ich als sehr gut bezeichnen, bis auf eine kleine stelle an einer der Zugführungen ( Lackplatzer ).

Wurde ca 250km bei schönstem Wetter und nur über Feld.- und Waldwege benutzt.

Verkaufe *nur* den Rahmen mit Dämpfer

Bike ist noch zusammen gebaut.

Schickt mir einfach Eure Angebote 

Gruß
Caja


----------



## Davidbelize (25. März 2009)

verkaufst du hier........

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=151

und preisangabe ist pflicht sonst wird gelöscht.


----------



## zaskar-le (25. März 2009)

Vor allem ist das hier eine Galerie!
Erst denken, dann posten


----------



## Caja (25. März 2009)

Hallo,


Sorry, wird nicht wieder vorkommen.

Gruß


----------



## Biff (26. März 2009)

*MC2*

















Jens


----------



## Splatter666 (27. März 2009)

Du bist so gemein


----------



## Shamus (27. März 2009)

Biff...
Das ist so schön! Best kind of art you can hang on your wall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biff (27. März 2009)

yes, usually their place is.....





Jens


----------



## zingel (27. März 2009)

schöne Geldanlage! ...bei der Gangwahl ist aber noch viel ungenutztes Potential!


----------



## Biff (27. März 2009)

die Gangwahl ist die Entspannteste bei einem Rad das nie bewegt wird.
Jens


----------



## bertel (27. März 2009)

Schöner Emitter!


----------



## Carcassonne (27. März 2009)

Ich glaube, es gibt nicht viele Frauen/Freundinnen/Lebensgefährtinnen, die diese Art von Wohnzimmerschmuck tolerieren...


----------



## Blumenhummer (27. März 2009)

Biff schrieb:


> *MC2*



Wunderschön - vor allem das PD-Exemplar im Vordergrund...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biff (27. März 2009)

Carcassonne schrieb:


> Ich glaube, es gibt nicht viele Frauen/Freundinnen/Lebensgefährtinnen, die diese Art von Wohnzimmerschmuck tolerieren...




das ist nicht das Wohnzimmer, im Wohnzimmer steht das 20th anny Adroit meiner besseren Hälfte leicht erhöht  





Jens


----------



## maka82 (27. März 2009)

Carcassonne schrieb:


> Ich glaube, es gibt nicht viele Frauen/Freundinnen/Lebensgefährtinnen, die diese Art von Wohnzimmerschmuck tolerieren...



nicht nur tolerieren, sondern sogar noch teilen!!!


----------



## Biff (27. März 2009)

Naja, ich sehe es nicht ein, mir Räder/Rahmen zu kaufen, die mir gut gefallen, und dann immer in den Keller/Garage zu müssen um mir diese anzuschauen. Natürlich müssen auch die Platzverhältnisse im Haus/Wohnung vorhanden sein, aber ich denke da kann man sich schon mit dem Partner einigen....
Jens


----------



## Biff (27. März 2009)

Blumenthal schrieb:


> Wunderschön - vor allem das PD-Exemplar im Vordergrund...



das ist auch meine liebstes Teil. Persönlich damals in Oslo abgeholt. Bis auf den Chainsuck wie neu. Laut Verkäufer wurde es weniger als 100 km, nur auf Teer, gefahren. Der Chainsuck passierte gleich bei der ersten Fahrt.
Jens


----------



## maka82 (27. März 2009)

Das Atti in Sea&Sky (Rahmenset) ist aber ganz schön staubig. Da müsste man doch was machen


----------



## Biff (27. März 2009)

maka82 schrieb:


> Das Atti in Sea&Sky (Rahmenset) ist aber ganz schön staubig. Da müsste man doch was machen



Mach ich 






Jens


----------



## Shamus (1. April 2009)

andy1 schrieb:


> sehr fein
> 
> (fehlen nur noch 2 Skinwall-Pneus )


----------



## Christi (3. April 2009)




----------



## Christi (3. April 2009)

FLIEGERALARM!

Nachdem im Januar schon ein TopGun in der Schweiz anlässlich des 20. Geburtstages im Tiefflug über den Schnee gedüst ist und wir eine fantastische Fotoshow erleben durften, wurde jetzt ein weiteres dieser ultraschnellen Kampfjets gesichtet!
Bereits im Winter umfangreich restauriert, flog er heute wieder erfolgreich seine ersten Pirouetten.

Merci an Carsten, der mir wohl die letzten TopGun Decals vermittelte!

KLEIN TOP GUN 1989  DEORE XT 732 - RITCHEY - TIOGA - ARAYA - AMERICAN CLASSIC - GRAB ON - SELLE ITALIA


----------



## Deleted138355 (4. April 2009)

mein gemixtes klein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (4. April 2009)

bunt ist es.


----------



## Biff (4. April 2009)

Jens


----------



## S-BEND (4. April 2009)

Mich würde mal interessieren was du für eine
Schrittlänge hast 

Gruß


----------



## elsepe (4. April 2009)

und mich obs die sattelstützen noch etwas länger gibt? 

btw tolle räder


----------



## zaskar-le (4. April 2009)

Jens hat dazu doch schon tausend mal geschrieben...


----------



## popeye (4. April 2009)

Christi schrieb:


> FLIEGERALARM!
> 
> Nachdem im Januar schon ein TopGun in der Schweiz anlässlich des 20. Geburtstages im Tiefflug über den Schnee gedüst ist und wir eine fantastische Fotoshow erleben durften, wurde jetzt ein weiteres dieser ultraschnellen Kampfjets gesichtet!
> Bereits im Winter umfangreich restauriert, flog er heute wieder erfolgreich seine ersten Pirouetten.
> ...



mal für die nicht-klein-versierten unter uns. was ist eigentlich die geschichte hinter dem top gun modell, wie der zusammenhang? der film in den 80igern ansich hat bei mit keinen absolut bleibenden eindruck hinterlassen, bei garry klein schon oder hat um was geht es dabei wirklich?

gruss, popeye


----------



## Biff (4. April 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Jens hat dazu doch schon tausend mal geschrieben...




Danke!!

der gute Gary hat seine 22" Rahmen (52 cm Oberkante) ab 185cm empfohlen. Von daher sind die "großen" Klein-Rahmen nicht wirklich "groß".
Die Sattelstütze schaut 28,5 cm aus dem Rahmen (bis Sattelstreben). Da es eine 27,2er Stütze ist, wirkt sie wohl optisch noch länger....

Jens


----------



## zingel (4. April 2009)

popeye schrieb:


> mal für die nicht-klein-versierten unter uns. was ist eigentlich die geschichte hinter dem top gun modell, wie der zusammenhang? der film in den 80igern ansich hat bei mit keinen absolut bleibenden eindruck hinterlassen, bei garry klein schon oder hat um was geht es dabei wirklich?
> 
> gruss, popeye



es wurde nur ein Jahr lang gebaut, weil es einen Namenkonflikt mit dem Film gab. Gary wird den Film und primär seinen Namen wohl auch nicht so toll finden.


Christi hat das erste TopGun mit einem schwarzen KLEIN Schriftzug das ich bisher gesehen hab ...original, oder hängt das mit der Restauration zusammen?


----------



## CarstenB (4. April 2009)

ich hab gerade mal fotos vom ausbau einer MC1 Attitude gabel gemacht. bot sich an, da kein stoerender rahmen im weg war... 




























ein leider nicht ganz untypischer versager bei den frueheren rahmen. sieht aus als ob die untere schweissnaht versagt hat aber da bin ich kein experte.

das originale Klein gabelwerkzeug:











zum ausbau der gabel braucht man nur die beiden kontermuttern und den runden adapter, der genau oben in die gabel passt











bei einem wertvolleren rahmen mach ich vorher noch tape unten um den lenkkopf, um ihn vor kratzern durch das werkzeug zu schuetzen






dann muss man nur noch oben an der gewindespindel drehen, um die gabel raus zu pressen. diese hier ging ohne grosse kraft raus aber manchmal muss man ordentlich pressen, um die loctite verbindung zu knacken.

hier ist die gabel schon ein paar mm raus und man kann den unteren lagersitz auf dem schaftrohr sehen






nun ist sie komplett aus dem oberen lager raus






dann noch weiter spindeln um sie durch das untere lager zu bekommen











manchmal bleiben die lager auf der gabel, dann muss man sie mit hilfe der anderen adapter abziehen. diesmal sind sie im lenkkopf geblieben. da bekommt man sie mit dem zweiteilgen adapter raus






der passt genau in das lager und die lippe liegt dann am inneren lagerring an so dass das lager raus gepresst werden kann
















ist alles etwas fummelig einzufaedeln aber funktioniert prima











hier ist das lager schon ein stueck raus. ging hier auch problemlos aber manchmal braucht es eine menge druck, was dann nicht immer gut fuer das lager ausgeht. also am besten nur machen, wenn das lager eh kaputt ist und dann ein neues nehmen.






und dann ist es ganz raus. auf der anderen seite das gleiche spiel











so sieht der lenkkopf von innen aus






und nochmal von aussen






















der lenkopf wird zum briefbeschwerer oder stifthalter fuer den schreibtisch und die gabel wartet mit den anderen auf einen passenden rahmen






der einbau geht prinzipiell umgekehrt und die gabel wird dann mit dem konischen zylinder in den lenkkopf gezogen.

gruss, carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (5. April 2009)

uuh! ...das hat bestimmt weh getan!


----------



## kadaverfleisch (5. April 2009)

Hi Carsten,

KLEINe Gabelkunde, dankeschön.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## der_schwabe (8. April 2009)

Hallo - hier mal wieder ein Roadbike...






Das Rad ist ein 1995er KLEIN Quantum Pro in der Serienfarbe Coral Reef (grün, pink & violett). Zitat aus der Radzeitschrift Tour Ausgabe Mai 1995: "Das beste Rad der Welt?" 
Das kleine Kettenblatt wird noch getauscht, sobald ich ein passendes Dura Ace Kettenblatt gefunden habe.
Pedale fehlen leider auch noch.
Ansonsten ist die komplette Dura Ace 7402 verbaut, Laufräder sind Campa Felgen mit Messerspeichen und Shimano 600er Naben, die Schnellspanner sind von Ringle.
Der Rest müsste ja zu erkennen sein ;-)
Have Fun
der_schwabe


----------



## Blumenhummer (8. April 2009)

CarstenB schrieb:


> fotos vom ausbau einer MC1 Attitude gabel



Klasse, vielen Dank für Deine Mühe! Ich hoffe nur, der Rahmenbruch ging ohne allzu gravierende physische Beeinträchtigungen über die Bühne...


----------



## Klein-Holgi (8. April 2009)

Hallo, Schwabe,

jetzt wo ich das schöne Roadbike sehe, fällt mir wieder ein, was ich die ganze Zeit fragen wollte, was paar Seiten vorher schonmal erwähnt wurde:
Was hat es mit den fehlerhaften MC-Vorbauten in Rahmenfarbe auf sich? Kann man die fahren? Warum wurden sie zurückgerufen? usw usw. Hatte vorher noch nie davon gehört, dass die Teile problematisch sein sollen...

Hab selbst ein 95er Quantum Pro in burgundy mit burgundy-Vorbau. Da ich aber meistens mein Quantum (normal) fahre und das Quantum pro an der Wand hängt (neben dem burgundy Adroit) ist die Frage eher theoretisch...aber bei schönem Wetter zu besonderem Anlass würde ich es vielleicht doch mal bewegen wollen....ist das Risiko überschaubar? Ansonsten hätte ich noch 2 schwarze Vorbauten, aber in anderen Längen...und das sieht lang nicht so schön aus...


----------



## CarstenB (8. April 2009)

der recall betraf nur 94er und evtl. fruehe 95er MC2. dein burgundyblue ist ein 96er modell und davon nicht betroffen. die lenkerklemme war zu schwach dimensioniert und ist gebrochen. ich hab glaube ich noch eine tour von damals, in der die rahmennummern der betroffenen serie stehen. storck und trek muessten das aber auch noch dokumentiert haben.

die kurbel ist uebrigens eine 7410. ein sehr schoenes rad!

carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_schwabe (8. April 2009)

@CarstenB: Danke! Der Vorbau an diesem Rad ist bzw war von der Rückrufaktion betroffen. Er wurde gegen einen schwarzen getauscht. Ich habe aber der Optik wegen wieder einen in Rahmenfarbe lackierten getauscht. Den hatte Radsport Holczer noch in der Schublade in NOS... Da das Bike nicht wirklich beansprucht wird, mache ich mir keine Sorgen. In der Tat, sind die verwendeten Schrauben des Coral Reef Vorbaus schwächer bzw. dünner dimensioniert. Man benötigt diesselbe Grösse wie bei den Flaschenhalterschrauben. Der schwarze Vorbau hat etwas dickere Schrauben. Allerdings kann ich aus dem Stegreif nicht sagen, welche M Grösse...
Gruss
der_schwabe


----------



## Klein-Holgi (9. April 2009)

CarstenB schrieb:


> der recall betraf nur 94er und evtl. fruehe 95er MC2. dein burgundyblue ist ein 96er modell und davon nicht betroffen. die lenkerklemme war zu schwach dimensioniert und ist gebrochen. ich hab glaube ich noch eine tour von damals, in der die rahmennummern der betroffenen serie stehen. storck und trek muessten das aber auch noch dokumentiert haben.
> 
> die kurbel ist uebrigens eine 7410. ein sehr schoenes rad!
> 
> carsten



DANKE! ...sehr beruhigend, allerdings ist der Rahmen auch schon aus 11/95, was aber für den Vorbau "Wurscht" ist....Die Schrauben im burgundy sehen auch genauso aus wie die in meinen beiden schwarzen, von daher wohl unbedenklich....Bilder folgen noch!


----------



## Rennmaulwurf (9. April 2009)

@ der Schwabe
Sehr schönes Quantum Pro... da kommt richtig Neid auf 


Falls das mal wer in 53 los werden will könnte ich schwach werden


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (10. April 2009)

Das Pärchen ist fast fertig, Dank an: Andreas, den anderen Andreas, Feri, Tom, Bernd, Stefan, Marco, Markus und Carsten  Falls ich jemanden vergessen haben sollte bitte ich um Nachsicht


----------



## der_schwabe (10. April 2009)

Hallo Frank - ein sehr süsses Pärchen!
Aber ich würde es nicht so lange draussen in der Sonne lassen... sonst passieren schreckliche Dinge :-(
Und ich meine nicht nen Sonnenbrand - sondern eher das Gegenteil...

Ich will die beiden unbedingt im Sommer sehen - siehe meine Signatur!

Euch allen frohe Ostern!

LG
der_schwabe


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (10. April 2009)

They fade to grey  , ich lager sie in einem dunklen Kellerverlies unter Ausschluss jeglicher UV-Strahlung  
Aber einige Touren müssen sie schon abkönnen


----------



## der_schwabe (10. April 2009)

Mein Rascal in Gator lagert auch im Keller... wie guter Wein. Sobald es vorzeigbar ist, werde ich es selbstverständlich hier posten...

der_schwabe


----------



## andy1 (10. April 2009)

Hi Frank,

schönes Ergebnis, freut mich wenn ich sehe was daraus geworden ist, habe gern dazu beigetragen!
Meiner Freundin werde ich für die Ausfahrt heute wohl mal ein kleines Stumpjumper unterjubeln. Ein Klein wäre wohl mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen so selten wie sie mal fährt.
Ich solte aber mal endlich mein altes Storckfarbenes Attitude vervollstädnigen um hier mal ein paar Bildchen zeigen zu können.
andy


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (10. April 2009)

andy1 schrieb:


> Hi Frank,
> Ich solte aber mal endlich mein altes Storckfarbenes Attitude vervollstädnigen um hier mal ein paar Bildchen zeigen zu können.
> andy



Andreas, meine Adresse hast Du ja


----------



## CarstenB (11. April 2009)

KLEINer Familienausflug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_schwabe (11. April 2009)

CarstenB schrieb:


> KLEINer Familienausflug



Wie geil ist das denn???!!!


----------



## maka82 (11. April 2009)

schickes Fervor. Hab auch so eins nur in groß


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (11. April 2009)

je kleiner die Rahmen sind umso schöner sehen sie aus


----------



## Biff (11. April 2009)

sehr schickes PD Rascal  

(das Storm ist natürlich auch toll )

Jens


----------



## HOLZWURM (11. April 2009)

kleines KLEIN Treffen gestern in der Nähe von Osnabrück

nur ADROIT natürlich.


----------



## höhenangst (11. April 2009)

das ist mal ne nette Auswahl Thilo


----------



## HOLZWURM (11. April 2009)

Der Rest stand wegen fading Gefahr im Schatten

Das nächste KLEIN Treffen bei mir ist Pfingstmontag.

Merci

Holzwurm


----------



## DeepStar23 (11. April 2009)

Heute kam es zum ersten Ausritt..


----------



## Biff (11. April 2009)

HOLZWURM schrieb:


> Der Rest stand wegen fading Gefahr im Schatten
> 
> Das nächste KLEIN Treffen bei mir ist Pfingstmontag.
> 
> ...




PD MC1 Adroit??

Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightstorm95 (11. April 2009)

*B*UMM ... *B*UMM ... *B*UMM ... *BACKFIRE * !!!

Viel schärfer geht's kaum noch ... Glückwunsch Thilo ... Max


----------



## stylzdavis (12. April 2009)

Auf nach Belm ADROITS zählen


----------



## Seismic (12. April 2009)

hier mal mein Klein für den Sommer - nicht 100% klassisch, dafür leicht (10,4kg) und langstreckentauglich:


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (12. April 2009)

..und sauhässlich  , sorry aber ich werd mit den Mantra's net warm


----------



## Biff (13. April 2009)

Ich finde es nicht schlecht. Noch eine LVE dran (passenden Adapter gibt es auch bei Reset) und vielleicht die SID in Rahmenfarbe...

Jens


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (13. April 2009)

Der Renner ist auch soweit fertig, nicht ganz so klassisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldschooler (13. April 2009)

die gruppe und die laufräder sind ein graus....

da gibts schöneres, was in der funktion nicht nachsteht...

wenn schon  shimano 7700er DA...

und laufräder eher was leichtes klassiches... ksyrium sind einfach nur hässlich,....


----------



## zingel (13. April 2009)

ich find's total geil!


----------



## Seismic (13. April 2009)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> ..und sauhässlich  , sorry aber ich werd mit den Mantra's net warm



danke für die Blumen - ich weiß, für Mantras gilt: love it or hate it - "sauhässlich" ist aber doch sehr subjektiv u. ob du damit warm wirst od. nicht, find ich - rein subjektiv betrachtet - zweitrangig

das mit der MC2-Einheit werde ich beherzigen - danke Jens


----------



## lazylarco (13. April 2009)

Seismic,
du hast dein mantra ja schon mal im leichtbauforum gepostet.
finds ziemlich geil mit der powerarms, speedneedle und den 
anderen tune parts.
nur hab ich dir schon damals geschrieben, dass du ein 
besseres farbmanagement walten lassen könntest.
verbau komplett schwarze laufräder und
eliminier das blau, eventuell gabel rot lackieren;
ansonsten top! perfekt einsatzfähig!


----------



## CarstenB (14. April 2009)

ich find das MC2 Mantra Pro nach wie vor fantastisch. Bei Deinem wuerd ich die Kabelfuehrung noch optimieren und wenn schon Reset Steuersatz warum dann nicht gleich eine Fox Gabel? Angeblich faehrt es sich mit langer Gabel besser als mit der originalen Judy.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (14. April 2009)

zum Mantra: Ich finde die Farbkombination gar nicht so schlimm. gelber Schriftzug, gelbe Gabel.... Die unterschiedlichen Felgen...naja...was ich viel komischer finde oder es täuscht auf dem Foto: Der kurze Radstand
Ist da ein viel zu langer Dämpfer drin? Es sieht so ....aem...gestaucht aus...

Ansonsten: Ich find ein Mantra ge(n)i(a)l! Sowas gabs und gibts nie wieder Hab ja auch eins (leider kein "pro")...Bilder kommen noch.

Deshalb interessiert mich auch: Wie geht das mit dem Adapter für die LVE??? wie Jens erwähnt hat. Oder wäre das nicht erlaubt auf ein Mantra Comp eine LVE zu montieren oder ist das gar nicht möglich? Eine LVE hab ich nämlich noch rumliegen...bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob ich diese neue überhaupt verbauen soll....brauche ich dann eine MC2 Gabel?

zum Quantum: Das Quantom Pro ist doch super! tolle Farbe!!!
Über so Kleinigkeiten wie die Laufräder kann man doch hinwegsehen...

(Ich trau mich gar nicht mehr meins zu fotografieren, die sogenannten "Verbesserungshinweise" sind teilweise etwas vernichtend....)


----------



## Seismic (14. April 2009)

Dämpfer ist neu, jedoch exakt der selbe, der vorher drin war - entspricht dem Originaldämpfer. Der Dämpfer der "alten" Pro-Versionen misst 200mm, während die neueren (also die an Deinem Mantra) 165mm Einbaulänge haben. Ich find die neueren Mantras übrigens auch schön, hatte mal ein Race und ein Pro (koi bzw. blue koi). Dass ich sie verkauft habe, bereue ich mittlerweile - mein ehemahliges bluekoi war vor kurzem auf ebay, weiß gar nicht, ob's verkauft wurde.


----------



## Biff (14. April 2009)

Deshalb interessiert mich auch: Wie geht das mit dem Adapter für die LVE??? wie Jens erwähnt hat. Oder wäre das nicht erlaubt auf ein Mantra Comp eine LVE zu montieren oder ist das gar nicht möglich? Eine LVE hab ich nämlich noch rumliegen...bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob ich diese neue überhaupt verbauen soll....brauche ich dann eine MC2 Gabel?


Wenn Du einen Reset Steuersatz verbaut hast, fährst Du wohl ein 1 1/8 " Gabel. Für die 1 1/8" Gabeln gibt es bei Reset einen Adapter um die MC2 Klemmung und Vorbau zu montieren. Bei einem Mantra Comp weiß ich nicht ob das funktioniert. Diese sind ja schon auf 1 1/8" ab Werk ausgelegt, deshalb glaube ich nicht das es funktioniert, bzw. optisch gut aussieht.

Jens


----------



## Klein-Holgi (14. April 2009)

Hi, Jens, ich glaub Du hast recht: Das wird nix....Hab mir grad mal Bilder angesehen. Scheint so zu sein als wäre das "comp" nicht für LVE geeignet. Das Steuerrohr sieht deutlich anders aus als das vom "pro"...schade...aber wäre eigentlich auch Perlen vor die Säue geworfen ;-) ...das werde ich wohl mit der originalen Ausrüstung einfach fahren....


----------



## Seismic (15. April 2009)

anbei 2 Bilder von der ersten längeren Tour - Mantra fährt sich 1a, insbesondere bergauf ist die Antriebsschwinge nach wie vor spitze und einem Hardtail fast überlegen. In puncto Steifigkeit ist das Mantra dem Attitude eindeutig überlegen.
demnächst geplante Veränderungen: 
- MC2-Einheit nachrüsten (perfekt wär's natürlich in Rahmenfarbe, was aber sehr schwierig werden dürfte)
- hintere Nabe in Blau u. evtl. Tune BigFoot in blau; ich weiß, das ist gewagt, aber im Klein Katalog von 96 ist genau diese Kombination gewählt u. es sieht aus meiner Sicht ziemlich gut aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philippe Carnoy (15. April 2009)

Salut,

"In puncto Steifigkeit ist das Mantra dem Attitude eindeutig überlegen"

sicher?

Philippe


----------



## HOLZWURM (15. April 2009)

Hallo

Für mich ist das MANTRA Pro eine Fehlkonstruktion, da der Hinterbau nicht nachstellbar gelagert ist, und meins hat ungefähr 5mm Spiel im Hinterbau.

Ich fahre es nicht mehr, da zu schwabbelig.

Anbei 2 meiner Favoriten


----------



## Seismic (15. April 2009)

meins hat absolut kein Spiel - auch gibt es demnächst, soviel ich weiß, einen spez. Reparaturkit.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (15. April 2009)

Philippe Carnoy schrieb:


> Salut,
> 
> "In puncto Steifigkeit ist das Mantra dem Attitude eindeutig überlegen"
> 
> ...



Das würde mich allerdings auch wundern. Selbst wenn das Mantra das steifste Fully wäre. An die Steifigkeit eines Attitude ranzukommen

@Holzwurm: Die Storms sind der absolute Traum! Wenn Du es lieber mit Federgabel hast, dann würde ich Dir die originalen Gabeln abnehmen...und nebenbei: andere Fullys aus 1996 hatten nach einer Ausfahrt 5mm Spiel im Hinterbau

@Seismic: Der 96´Katalog hat nur den Nachteil, dass er von 96 ist  Da war alles bunt...das waren die Zeiten der neongelben Inferno-Laufräder. Aber um ein Klein in den Katalogzustand zu versetzen, darf man das


----------



## HOLZWURM (15. April 2009)

Hallo

Willst Du gleich beide Gabeln ??

Ich mach mir mal Gedanken.

Merci

Holzwurm


----------



## Blumenhummer (15. April 2009)

HOLZWURM schrieb:


> Ich mach mir mal Gedanken.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (15. April 2009)

Genau das wollte ich auch gerade antworten


----------



## Biff (15. April 2009)

Der Holzwurm übernimmt bestimmt die Versandkosten


----------



## oldschooler (15. April 2009)

@holzwurm: dachte du hättest das linke net mehr?!

hach, ein storm...

ja,die sind sehr sehr schön...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seismic (15. April 2009)

anbei noch etwas zum Thema Steifigkeit des Mantra. Auch kann ich mich erinnern, vor kurzem etwas davon gelesen zu haben, dass das Mantra nach wie vor Gary's Lieblingsbike ist.
Eine Fehlkonstruktion ist es def. nicht. Hab schon andere Fullies gefahren, die bei weitem wartungsintensiver waren, da sie mehrere Lager hatten. Hier hab ich eins, das relativ lange hält. Dass bei manchen die Lager schneller verschleißen mag am Fahrstil oder am evtl. vorhandenen "Paulanerspoiler" liegen


----------



## Biff (15. April 2009)

gibt es den für das Mantra mittlerweile noch keinen Industrielager-Kit? Vielleicht sollte man mal Reset ansprechen....

Jens


----------



## RetroRocky (15. April 2009)

]Hallo

Willst Du gleich beide Gabeln ??

Ich mach mir mal Gedanken.

Merci

Holzwurm[/quote]

@holzwurm: dachte du hättest das linke net mehr?! Stimmt: Ist jetzt bei meiner KLEINEn Sammlung.

@ Thilo, eine Gabel würde mir schon reichen; denn schließlich hängt "dein Storm Attitude" jetzt bei mir an der Wand  danke nochmal und melde Dich wegen der Gabel ...


----------



## schnegg314 (15. April 2009)

Seismic schrieb:


> Auch kann ich mich erinnern, vor kurzem etwas davon gelesen zu haben, dass das Mantra nach wie vor Gary's Lieblingsbike ist.



Hier der Beweis:






Jaja, wir werden auch nicht jünger


----------



## zingel (15. April 2009)

das ist aber kein Rückspiegel - oder?


----------



## schnegg314 (15. April 2009)

Ich fürchte doch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-BEND (15. April 2009)

Wie jetzt 
Steifigkeit trotz 'Paulanerspoiler'


----------



## Blumenhummer (16. April 2009)

schnegg314 schrieb:


> Ich fürchte doch...



Na, dann gehört dieses Accessoire wohl ab sofort bei jedem Klein-Treffen zur Pflichtausstattung...


----------



## Seismic (16. April 2009)

Biff schrieb:


> gibt es den für das Mantra mittlerweile noch keinen Industrielager-Kit? Vielleicht sollte man mal Reset ansprechen....
> 
> Jens



ist meines Wissens bereits in Planung/Erprobung


----------



## Klein-Holgi (16. April 2009)

Also eine Gewichtsbeschränkung scheint es für das Mantra nicht zu geben...oder >130kg?.....sehr beruhigend...


----------



## nikh (17. April 2009)

My Klein Pulse Storm with zipgrip 100% original which is for sale


----------



## maxim-DD (17. April 2009)

Ein Traum von Pulse mit ner LAWWILL LEADER3 und ZipGrip.
wieviel euros muss man(n) oder frau da hinlegen?

maxim-DD


----------



## nikh (17. April 2009)

$2400 US dollars. It has Klein Death Grip tires, Klein Instinct grips and Klein Stratum 185 carbon bar.


----------



## kitakeng (20. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Langsam moechte ich meinen Klein Adroit Pro aufbauen.

Ich bin neu in Stuttgart (auch Deutschland) und suche nach einem Profishop, der mit dem Rahmen bearbeiten koennen.

Der Rahmen hat einen Airhead (MC-3.1) und jetzt mit Klein Downsizer (Shim).
Die Lager lauft nicht gut, und gewechselt werden.

Welche Moeglichkeiten gibt's?

- Neue Steuersatz von Reset ?
- Neue Lager ?

Kennt jemand einen guten Haendler in Stuttgart oder in der Naehe?

Ich wuerde auf Ihre Hilfe sehr dankbar!!

Ps. Sorry mein Deutsch ist leider nicht so toll...

gruss ken


----------



## Biff (20. April 2009)

Hi Ken,

ich wohne Nähe Heidelberg (Hemsbach, direkt an der A5) und kann Dir Tretlager und Steuerlager tauschen. Wenn Du eine 1 1/8" Gabel fahren möchtes, brauchst Du den Reset Steuersatz. Dein Rahmen ist ja schon auf mehr Federweg ausgelegt, von daher würde auch eine Manitou Mars oder Manitou 5 passen (mit MC2 Schaftrohr). Ich habe hier noch eine Mag21 mit MC2 Schaftrohr (27cm). Die Mag21 würde mit der Federwegsverlängerung (60mm) auch gut passen. Beim MC2 Schaftrohr brauchst Du dann aber noch die MC2 Lager.
Auf das Reset Innenlager würde ich auf jeden Fall verzichten.

MC3 ist von den Dimensionen wie MC2
Jens


----------



## CarstenB (21. April 2009)

Ken,

der Trek reducer funktioniert eigentlich sehr gut, da wuerde ich kein Reset Lager nehmen. Die reducer darf man aber nur nehmen, wenn das obere Lager von oben eingepresst ist (MC3.1). Nicht, wenn es von unten eingepresst ist (MC3). 

Wenn die originalen Lager wirklich kaputt sind, wuerde ich die austauschen. Die gibt es ueber Trek noch zu kaufen. In der Regel halten die aber sehr lange. Wenn sie nur etwas schwergaengig sind ist vermutlich Loctite rein gelaufen. Nur wenn sie Spiel haben oder eine Rasterung muessen sie getauscht werden. Evtl. ist die originale Gabel falsch ausgebaut worden und dadurch sind die Lager beschaedigt?

Eine Mag21 oder Judy ist auf jeden Fall zu kurz. Da gehoert eine recht moderne 75-80mm Gabel rein, ist ja ein Rahmen von 2001 oder so.

Das Innenlager ist ein normales mit Gewinde, da kannst Du jedes nehmen, dass zur Kurbel passt.

Gruss, Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biff (21. April 2009)

Stimmt, Carsten hat recht! Das Innenlager hat ja schon Gewinde, da passt alles. Bei der Gabel, hmm...?  Obwohl, ich hatte im Attitude Race ´97 ein Marzzochi Z2 Atom mit 80mm verbaut. Die passte gut. Der Carsten hat also wieder recht  

Jens


----------



## kitakeng (21. April 2009)

Hallo Jens und Carsten,

Danke fuer Ihre Information.

Innenlager hat JIS Gewinde (nicht Precision BB) also Kurbel ist kein Problem.

Ich denke an "White industry limited rot anno set" 

Zum Wahl des Gabels ist schwierig... Ich kaufe die Ersatzlager von Trek-haendler und dann moechte einen Starrgabel benutzen. vielleicht pace RC31?

Ich bin noch nicht sicher ob Ich ihn mit V-brake oder disc aufbauen soll.
(ich habe a2z hayes/is adaptor. damit marta 140mm am hinten.)

Ja, aber langsam muss ich entscheiden....


----------



## robbitobbi (21. April 2009)

Hallo,
hier nun mal meine zwei:

Nummer1, Klein Attitude 92 in HLF









und Nummer2, Klein Pinnacle 91 in ultraviolett









Vielen Dank allen die dabei geholfen haben mir diese beiden Träume zu erfüllen.
Gruss
Torben


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (21. April 2009)

das Pinnacle  ist Dir doch eh  zu klein


----------



## DeepStar23 (21. April 2009)

Zwei sehr schöne Räder. 
Wir müssen mal nen Klein-Treffen in HH starten, glaube ich.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (21. April 2009)

Nee, lieber mal eins in der Mitte


----------



## robbitobbi (21. April 2009)

@Deepstar:
wär sofort dabei!!!!
Wollte ja eigentlich dieses Jahr zum Treffen, aber mein bester Kumpel feiert am 4.7. sein Geburtstag nach 

@syn-crossis:
Danke zum Lob, leider kommt die Farbe auf den Fotos nicht so rüber wie in real, Schade.
Zur Grösse:
Passt mir aber perfekt. Bin eh nur 168cm kurz.....

Beim Attitude passt mir die MC noch nicht so richtig. Wenn ich mal eine ohne Rise und dann noch in HLF bekommen kann, bin ich endlich zufrieden, ABER:

Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein Adroit und ein Rascal 

Meine (Ex-)Frau kann jetzt eh nicht mehr meckern, also kann ich mich in Ruhe auf die Suche machen...


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (21. April 2009)

Viel Glück beim Suchen 
Mir fehlen "nur" noch die Attis in MR, Gator, SB und Team Storck in 20", aber ich habe Zeit und eine Frau die beim Sammeln eher drängelt als bremst


----------



## Carcassonne (21. April 2009)

robbitobbi schrieb:


> ...
> Beim Attitude passt mir die MC noch nicht so richtig. Wenn ich mal eine ohne Rise und dann noch in HLF bekommen kann, bin ich endlich zufrieden,
> ...



So eine suchen viele...

Mit 17 Grad und 135mm hab ich noch eine in HLF, aber ziemlich ramponiert vom Lack her. (Nein, die steht nicht zum Verkauf...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neusachse (28. April 2009)

Hallo, das ist ein wunderschönes Bild von einem wunderschönen Bike. Mir wurde vor wenigen Tagen der Zwillingsbruder in Leipzig entwendet. Auch ein Pulse, auch mit Jubiläumsrahmen, auch 1995, auch 21 Zoll etc., was mich sehr traurig gemacht hat... Daher eine Frage, kann ich das o.g. Foto verwenden, um der Polizei zu erklären, um welches Bike es sich handelte? Ich habe zwar auch Fotos, aber diese schlummern immer noch in einer Umzugkiste! Viele Grüsse vom Neusachsen bzw. Exbayern.


----------



## RetroRocky (28. April 2009)

"eine Frau die beim Sammeln eher drängelt als bremst..."

Du glücklicher, aber meine ist ja zumindest tolerant => muss wohl Liebe sein


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (28. April 2009)

RetroRocky schrieb:


> "eine Frau die beim Sammeln eher drängelt als bremst..."
> 
> Du glücklicher, aber meine ist ja zumindest tolerant => muss wohl Liebe sein



So sieht's aus Michael


----------



## Sascha123 (29. April 2009)

Mit 20 Jahren kaufte ich mir ein Klein Attitude Race. Das ist mittlerweile 11 Jahre her. Nach mindestens 8 Jahren Kelleraufenthalt hab ich es 
wieder etwas hergerichtet.

Warum sieht man das Modell so selten online? War das damals Murks?


----------



## CarstenB (29. April 2009)

murks sicher nicht, der rahmen ist ja fast identisch mit dem 94-96 pulse und attitude. nur halt nicht mehr aus der kultigen "pre-trek" aera und ansich zu neu fuer dieses forum. aber allemal ein prima rahmen. 

gruss, carsten


----------



## Biff (29. April 2009)

ich hatte das gleiche in blau. Für mich gehören die ´97 Adroit und Attitude Race Rahmen immernoch zu den "alten, guten" Klein´s. Die Lackierung war zu diesem Zeitpunkt auch noch top.

Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha123 (29. April 2009)

Danke für die Info! 

Ich glaube ich habe es zwischen 1997-1998 gekauft. Wenn es noch nicht "old-school" ist, dann habe ich kein Problem damit, wenn es hier wieder rausfliegt. 

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## k.wein (29. April 2009)

Biff schrieb:


> ich hatte das gleiche in blau. Für mich gehören die ´97 Adroit und Attitude Race Rahmen immernoch zu den "alten, guten" Klein´s. Die Lackierung war zu diesem Zeitpunkt auch noch top.
> 
> Jens



Die Lackierung ist immer noch Top. 
So schauts jetzt aus. Hat nur jetzt noch eine rein weiße Fox bekommen.
Gruß.
      Karsten


----------



## Sascha123 (29. April 2009)

Schönes Bike. 

Die hat man "damals" oft gesehen. Mittlerweile nur noch sehr sehr selten. Discount ist eher in.


----------



## Biff (29. April 2009)

k.wein schrieb:


> Die Lackierung ist immer noch Top.
> So schauts jetzt aus. Hat nur jetzt noch eine rein weiße Fox bekommen.
> Gruß.
> Karsten




Mit dem war ich schon ein Jahr in Neuseeland und 8 Monate USA.... hat schon viel gesehen das Gute Stück......

Jens


----------



## Carcassonne (29. April 2009)

Die Farbe finde ich auch schön. Allerdings wundere ich mich, daß es keine Prügel für die Maguras, die Pedale und die Sattelstütze gibt. Nicht, daß wir uns falsch verstehen, ich bin kein reiner "Klassikfetischist" und damit fast schmerzfrei, aber die Majorität in dieser Sparte des Forums sicher nicht *gg Aus rein ästhetischen Gründen muß ich aber die oben genannten Dinge doch bemängeln.


----------



## Biff (29. April 2009)

Naja, die Pedale  . Man sollte immer zwischen Classic-Bikes zum Fahren oder zum Anschauen (Gelegenheitsrad) unterscheiden....

Jens


----------



## lazylarco (30. April 2009)

CarstenB schrieb:


> murks sicher nicht, der rahmen ist ja fast identisch mit dem 94-96 pulse und attitude. nur halt nicht mehr aus der kultigen "pre-trek" aera und ansich zu neu fuer dieses forum. aber allemal ein prima rahmen.
> 
> gruss, carsten



ich find bei diesen attitude's das steuerrohr ziemlich windig.
die alten hatten eben noch die schöne breite form,
passend zur MC2 einheit.
für die sattelstütze müsste der sascha wirklich prügel beziehen!

zu den lackierungen, ich hab noch nen 2003er klein (naja, eher trek) palomino in great barrier reave,
ist diese verplante blau, lila, grün flipflop lackierung mit dunkelgrüner schrift.
manche lackierungen dieser zeit sind auch nicht zu verachten.

aber sorry für off topic, wir sind ja hier im classic forum...


----------



## Nightstorm95 (30. April 2009)

Guten Morgen Sascha,

1. "Murks" ... wird im Duden als fehlerhaftes Produkt definiert; das trifft m.E. auf Dein Attitude nicht zu u. es verdient somit auch nicht den dunklen Keller.

2. Das damals annähernd 6.000.- DM teure, ca. 11 kg (leichte) Hardtail mit dem "Stückchen" Fully-Feeling aufgrund der Parallelogrammstütze ist sicherlich aufgrund der Gesamtoptik eher gewöhnungsbedürftig. 

3. Die Para-Stütze erhielt übrigens in Tests gute bis sehr Ergebnisse ! (Leidliche Thema: Optik / Image ggü. Funktionalität).

4. In die Classic-Galerie gehört es sicherlich nicht !

5. Murks ist auch nicht die MANITOU SX-R; da gab / gibt es wesentlich Minderwertigeres an "Weichmachern".

6. Ein solider, gut verarbeiteter Rahmen ist es allemal.

7. Empfehlung: kürze ein wenig die Magura-Bremsltg. u. dann lass es doch bitte so, wie es ist.

8. "Im richtigen Leben" sieht die Lackierung KOI natürlich noch viel viel schöööner aus !





Weiterhin viel Freude u. Spass damit ... Max


----------



## Sascha123 (30. April 2009)

Danke für die vielen Infos. Jetzt bin ich halbwegs wieder informiert.

Viele wollen mich für die Sattelstütze hauen, dabei gehört die zum Modell. 


Ich hab nun sogar einen informativen Link mit Bild gefunden:


http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/BikeSpecs.aspx?ItemID=79832&Type=bike


----------



## v8mercedes (30. April 2009)

auch wenn sie dazu gehört sieht sie trotzdem zu :kotz:aus und zerstört das ganze, schöne bild des bikes. 

die gefederte stütze hat bei klein tradition und schon damals die geilen bikes verschandelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lazylarco (30. April 2009)

Echt zum Kotzen die Teile,
schaut aus wie die Klobürste von nem Klingonen aus Raumschiff Enterprise...


----------



## Sascha123 (30. April 2009)

v8mercedes schrieb:


> auch wenn sie dazu gehört sieht sie trotzdem zu :kotz:aus und zerstört das ganze, schöne bild des bikes.
> 
> die gefederte stütze hat bei klein tradition und schon damals die geilen bikes verschandelt.




Der Vergleich hinkt etwas. 

Sowas wäre mir selbst 1998 nicht ans Bike gekommen.


----------



## Nightstorm95 (30. April 2009)

Hallo,

aus der Nähe kennen wir jetzt das "ausserirdische Teil" ;

und nun in der Gesamtheit:





Das Foto stammt aus meiner KLEIN-FotoGalerie ... hoffe doch, ich hab' keine Urheberrechte verletzt.

Sonnigen Tach noch ... Max


----------



## customcreation (2. Mai 2009)

Hallo KLEIN-Freunde,

anbei mein Pinnacle, das als Lückenfüller entstand, da das Attitude leider immer noch nicht komplett ist


----------



## customcreation (2. Mai 2009)

Es klappt einfach nicht ... Wie kann ich denn große Bilder direkt in den Beitrag laden? Ich kann nur kleine Bilde anhängen (max 60 kb). Hat jemand einen Tip für mich?

Danke!


----------



## S-BEND (2. Mai 2009)

Suchfunktion !

Ich stand mal vor dem gleichen Problem.
Bilder ins Album hochladen und dann den Code in den
Beitrag einfügen (wenn man weiß wie es funktioniert 
ist es sooo erschreckend einfach)

Gruß


----------



## maka82 (2. Mai 2009)

neues Pferd im Stall


 


 

weitere Bilder folgen, wenn es n bissl aufgehübscht ist
Matze


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (2. Mai 2009)

Die Magura geht garnicht 

@Customcreation, erfrischend frisch


----------



## maka82 (2. Mai 2009)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Die Magura geht garnicht



i know Ist auch das erste was abkommt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (2. Mai 2009)

ansonsten ist der Rahmen und die Farbe


----------



## maka82 (2. Mai 2009)

jupps die Farbe ist live echt der Kracher


----------



## storcky (2. Mai 2009)

ist doch moonrise oder? werd dann bald ein rascal in der farbe posten können


----------



## hendr1k (2. Mai 2009)

ich bin ja eigentlich kein Freund von Alu-Rahmen & Manitou-Gabeln,
aber das grüne Klein sieht genial aus 

sind der Vorbau & die Standrohre lackiert oder eloxiert ?
& was ist das für eine Kassette ?

ps: warum wirkt der Sitzrohrwinkel so flach ?


----------



## CarstenB (3. Mai 2009)

die standrohre sind doch garnicht gruen 
der winkel sieht evtl. durch die arg lange sattelstuetze so flach aus. da waere wohl ein 19er passender gewesen...


----------



## maka82 (3. Mai 2009)

storcky schrieb:


> ist doch moonrise oder? werd dann bald ein rascal in der farbe posten können



japp ist Moonrise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (3. Mai 2009)

@ Custom Creation, ist das ein Repaint? 

Ich habe meinen Pinni Rahmen gestern zum Schweissen gebracht, Bremszugauslass wieder verschliesen, Schaltauge auffüllen und neues Gewinde rein, Stützen-Stutzen aufbohren um die Risse zu entfernen, das sah bei Zingels Attitude ganz gut aus und scheint ja auch zu halten...

Dann muss ich mich nur noch für ne Farbe entscheiden, ich liebäugel ja mit dem originalen Bright Green


----------



## customcreation (3. Mai 2009)

Die Gabel und der Vorbau vom KLEINen "Grünling" sind lackiert. Kein Originallack, sondern ein schönes Grün-Metallic.

Die Kassette ist eine Goldtec - hab ich lange danach gesucht


----------



## kaot (5. Mai 2009)

Ein grünes kann ich auch bieten.
Leider nur das geächtete Pulse Comp.

Daher muss man es nicht so sehr mit "alten" Komponenten aufbauen ...


----------



## bike24 (5. Mai 2009)

sorry, nimms nicht persönlich, aber das rad ist zum:kotz:


----------



## kaot (5. Mai 2009)

mir ist schon klar, das es eher ein Trek wie ein Klein ist. 
Aber es gibt mit Sicherheit weit aus schlimmere Räder, vielleicht nicht von Klein ...

btw: Nette Begrüßung


----------



## Radical_53 (5. Mai 2009)

Über das Rad wage ich so noch nicht einmal zu urteilen, aber allein das Bild und die Perspektive sind zum... du weißt schon


----------



## kaot (5. Mai 2009)

das stimmt, so besser?


----------



## storcky (5. Mai 2009)

kommt schon jungs!!! dafür hat er was schickes um schnell zum lieblingsitaliener zu düsen    ...und nein, ich meine nicht das Trek (Klein)


----------



## Miracoolx (6. Mai 2009)

Ich häng ab, der Tag ist Sahne, ich check die Straßenlage, 
Frauen schaukeln elegant vorbei, genieß die Arschparade, 
hab gute Karten gerade, weil ich ein Chrom-Fahrrad fahre, 
lade alle Babes ein auf ne Spritztour durch die Parkanlage, 
hast du heute schon was vor? Bräute steh'n auf mein Humor, 
bin Ingenieur für Baggertechnik, Bagger an, verlegn Rohr, 
doch dann kommt sie, ich bin verlorn, bin verliebt über beide Ohrn, 
ich winke, sie winkt nicht, ich wünschte ich wär nie geborn................


----------



## argh (6. Mai 2009)

Miracoolx schrieb:


> Ich häng ab, der Tag ist Sahne, ich check die Straßenlage,
> Frauen schaukeln elegant vorbei, genieß die Arschparade,
> hab gute Karten gerade, weil ich ein Chrom-Fahrrad fahre,
> lade alle Babes ein auf ne Spritztour durch die Parkanlage,
> ...



Mannmannmann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 76843 (6. Mai 2009)

HAHA  Dass nenn ich mal Fahrad Liebe!

Mfg


----------



## DeepStar23 (6. Mai 2009)

Miracoolx schrieb:


> Ich häng ab, der Tag ist Sahne, ich check die Straßenlage,
> Frauen schaukeln elegant vorbei, genieß die Arschparade,
> hab gute Karten gerade, weil ich ein Chrom-Fahrrad fahre,
> lade alle Babes ein auf ne Spritztour durch die Parkanlage,
> ...




Peter Fox lässt grüßen.. =)


----------



## Miracoolx (6. Mai 2009)

es war auch mehr auf das chrom Fahrrad bezogen. 

Grüß zurück !


----------



## schnegg314 (8. Mai 2009)

Apropos chrom, ich habe heute ein neues Klein abholen können...






Habt ihr schon einmal ein Klein mit Dynamo gesehen?
Weiss jemand von euch (ausser natürlich CarstenB) wie die Farbe heisst (ist Ultra Violet nicht viel blauer?) und ob das Baujahr 1990 ist?






Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## CarstenB (8. Mai 2009)

89/90 kommt hin laesst sich aber nicht sicher sagen. wenn die lackierung original ist wuerde ich mal auf "sable" tippen. schoen und recht selten.

http://www.wundel.com/kleinkatalog_1989_seite16_xl.html

ist spaeter sable haze genannt worden. die art der lackabplatzer am oberrohr ist aber eher untypisch fuer eine klein lackierung.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (8. Mai 2009)

Das sind auch nicht kleintypische Lackschäden. Das sieht schwer nach äußerer Gewalteinwirkung aus. 

Das Muster der Lackschäden sieht nach ähnlichen Abplatzern aus wie Steinschlag am Auto....
Am Oberrohr sind fast alle auf einer Höhe und kommen vermutlich daher, dass das Bike immer an einer Ecke angelehnt wurde....dafür spricht auch, dass an der hinteren Strebe die "Abschabungen" sind....vermutlich im Keller immer um dieselbe Ecke gezogen und dabei hängengeblieben. Das macht die beste Lackierung nicht mit....aber schade, wenn man sowas hat und so damit umgeht...


----------



## Klein_Gero (9. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe mir letzte Woche, nach langer Suche einen alten Traum erfüllt und mir ein 94er Attitude in Sea & Sky zugelegt. Ich benötige diverse Anbauteile.
Hat jemand Empfehlungen für bestimmte Komponenten, ich benötige:
Canti´s und -hebel, eine Kurbel, Schalthebel (warscheinlich XT-Daumenhebel), evtl. Laufradsatz
Vielleicht hat auch jemand was passendes übrig. Würde mich über ein paar Antworten sehr freuen.
Danke
Gero


----------



## maka82 (10. Mai 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Dieses Bike ist auch noch n Traum von mir. Aber in meiner Größe schwer zu bekommen...
Zudiesem passt eigentlich am besten die koplette XTR-900. Ooooder ein customaufbau mit blauen/grünen Teilen (Grafton, Ringle,..)
Matze


----------



## Biff (10. Mai 2009)

Klein_Gero schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe mir letzte Woche, nach langer Suche einen alten Traum erfüllt und mir ein 94er Attitude in Sea & Sky zugelegt. Ich benötige diverse Anbauteile.
> Hat jemand Empfehlungen für bestimmte Komponenten, ich benötige:
> Canti´s und -hebel, eine Kurbel, Schalthebel (warscheinlich XT-Daumenhebel), evtl. Laufradsatz
> ...




Bilder vom Rahmenset ??!!

Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maka82 (10. Mai 2009)

auch sehen will


----------



## Kampfmaschine (10. Mai 2009)

Ist zwar nicht so Alt wie die anderen hier, aber trotzdem sehr schick!
Ist vom Alter zwar nicht passend, aber als LRS kommt ein SPINERGY " Falline" zum Einsatz.( Wegen der weißen Speichen )



Mein "ADEPT" im Aufbau!


----------



## Loehre (10. Mai 2009)

...und hoffentlich sieht das Attitude das Sonnenlicht meist 
nur durchs Fenster, "alter Rahmenbieger".
Gruß Loehre


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (16. Mai 2009)

So, das Pinnacle ist vom Schweissen zurück  :

Aufgebohrter Bremszugauslass wieder verschlossen:





Riss am Sattelrohr jetzt doch geschweisst:





An den Ausfallenden war im Bereich der Nabenachse einiges an Material abgetragen so das die Nabe keinen rechten Halt mehr fand, wieder etwas aufgetragen:








Und dann waren an den Kettenstreben noch diverse Schleifspuren der Kurbeln, auch da wurde wieder etwas Material aufgetragen:





Jetzt wird alles schön verschliffen, der Auslass wieder in original Grösse aufgebohrt und dann lackiert


----------



## v8mercedes (16. Mai 2009)

frank, das macht lust auf mehr...

bin schon sehr gespannt auf die fortsetzung


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (16. Mai 2009)

Danke Jochen, 

aber viele werden jetzt eher denken warum so ein Aufwand für ein Pinni 

Egal, ich will's retten, mir gefällt bei den alten Klein's vor allem auch das damals noch längere Sitzrohr (wegen den damlas noch nicht verfügbaren langen Stützen, wie mir Carsten mal erklärte  )

Am liebsten würde ich's bright green lackieren, da fehlt mir aber noch eine LVE um den Farbton abzugleichen.

Die Klein Decals habe ich schon (oder noch vom Rascal), auf den Pinnacle-Schriftzug werde ich ,glaube ich zumindest, dank Baujahr wohl verzichten können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loehre (16. Mai 2009)

Das nenne ich Liebe ,
ich find´s "saugeil", Respekt!! (hoffe auch - Vortsetzung läuft)
Gruß 
Loehre


----------



## Miracoolx (17. Mai 2009)

Hallo Frank,
Habe ich das richtig gesehen, du hast das loch für die bremsen zu gemacht.
Ich wollte auch mal alle löcher zu machen , sogar die bremsbrücke hinten und das schaltauge weg nehmen und ein fixi rad daraus bauen.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (17. Mai 2009)

Miracoolx schrieb:


> Hallo Frank,
> Habe ich das richtig gesehen, du hast das loch für die bremsen zu gemacht.



Das Loch war sehr schlecht aufgebohrt um mit V-Brakes zu fahren. Deshalb habe ich's verschweissen lassen. Jetzt wird es an der richtigen Stelle wieder in Originalgrösse gebohrt  

Aber bei so einem Fixi-Umbau hätte ich zuviel Skrupel


----------



## gtbiker (17. Mai 2009)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> viele werden jetzt eher denken warum so ein Aufwand für ein Pinni
> 
> Egal, ich will's retten, ....


Find ich ne klasse Einstellung 
Und die Fotos sind auch super!
Gruß


----------



## der_schwabe (20. Mai 2009)

Dann will ich auch mal wieder eins zum Besten geben...

1993 KLEIN Rascal in Grösse 19 Zoll, in der Sonderfarbe Gator Linear Fade














Aufgebaut mit AMP Gabel (mal was anderes...;-), XTR 900 Gruppe, XT Pedale, Answer Lenker, Control Tech Vorbau, Syncros Stütze, Selle Italia Flite, Tioga Psycho Reifen, Campa Stehno Felgen, Grab on Griffe, Gore Züge.

Die Fotos sind leider nicht übermässig gelungen aber ich denke, es müsste etwas zu erkennen sein.

Schönen Mittag wünscht

der_schwabe


----------



## bike24 (20. Mai 2009)

Sehr gelungen, wirklich mal nicht alltäglich und die AMP steht dem Kleinem ausgezeichnet.
wirds denn auch gefahren???

P.S.:Habe ach noch ein Rascal in moonrise was nun schon einige Wochen fertig ist, vieleicht schaff ich es ja heute mal mit Bildern.

Weiter so, und grüße 

Stephan


----------



## der_schwabe (20. Mai 2009)

Hallo Stephan!
Danke für die Blumen.
Meine Grösse ist es leider nicht - aber ich werde es mal mit der Herzdame versuchen... Allerdings meckert sie schon immer beim Pinnacle... das Teil wäre so hart und lang  und sie meint wirklich das Rad...
Vielleicht gefällt es ihr ja. KLEINe Geschenke erhalten bekanntlich die Freundschaft.
Bin auf das Moonrise Rascal gespannt!
Gruss
aus dem sonnigen und wilden Süden


----------



## andy2 (20. Mai 2009)

mal nachgefragt, das geschweisste ist dannach wieder hitzebehandelt worden? ansonsten so lehrt mich da die erfahrung hat das alles wenig sinn gemacht ausser den rahmen zu schwaechen.


----------



## oldschooler (22. Mai 2009)

ohh...mehr als nur grenzwertig, aber dennoch gefällts mir... und in der sonne erst recht...

die sehr gut erhaltene DA muss leider einer schwarzen chorus 10fach weichen,sofern die rahmenhöhe für den einsatzbereich die richtige ist...kann sein,dass ich ne nr. kleiner benötige,da ich doch einen recht kurzen oberkörper besitze...









keine sorge, tachokabel, etc. sind nur provisorien und werden noch schöner verlegt!


----------



## Inigo Montoya (22. Mai 2009)

oldschooler schrieb:


>


find ich sehr huebsch! das quantum pro ist einfach ein wunderschoener rr rahmen.
solang man keinen lrs mit messerspeichen verbaut, kann man an 90er rr rahmen ruhig modernes montieren - finde ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (24. Mai 2009)

Ich hab auch nochwas "gelbes"...

jaja...es ist nur knapp ein Klassiker und zum Thema "schwarz und gelb". Das kleine und mittlere Kettenblatt liegt in schwarz schon bereit. Sobald der gelbe Vorbau da ist, wird das umgebaut...sorry, dass ich die Sonnebrille zum Anschauen nicht mitliefern kann....

@oldschooler: Wenn das das gleiche gelb ist, dann siehts in der Sonne wirklich super aus (mir gefällts auch!!) Da sind so paar Flakes im Lack, die so richtig schön glitzern. Als ich die Spengles lackiert habe, hab ich auch so Kram mit reingemacht. Wenn wieder Sonne ist, liefere ich nochmal Detailbilder und in scharf....


----------



## CarstenB (25. Mai 2009)

den Rahmen (1995) hab ich 1999 gekauft und fuer die Sammlung aufgebaut. Damals war sowas alles noch Ausverkaufsware... Nach dem letzten Umzug vor 4 Jahren hab ich es nicht mehr zusammen gebaut bis es mich heute ueberkommen hat.


----------



## Nightstorm95 (25. Mai 2009)

Hallo Carsten,

ein verdammt schööönes "Pulse-Nachtgewand" !!! Es ist nicht nur optisch und funktional sehr gelungen .... immer wieder bestechend für all' Deine Bikes ist die makellose Montageleistung / Schrauberkunst ... Glückwunsch & viel Freude damit.

LG ... Max


----------



## RetroRocky (25. Mai 2009)

Nightstorm95 schrieb:


> Hallo Carsten,
> 
> ein verdammt schööönes "Pulse-Nachtgewand" !!! Es ist nicht nur optisch und funktional sehr gelungen .... immer wieder bestechend für all' Deine Bikes ist die makellose Montageleistung / Schrauberkunst ... Glückwunsch & viel Freude damit.
> 
> LG ... Max



Hallo Carsten,

dem kann ich mich nu anschließen - einfach perfekt => aber das sind wir ja von Dir und deinen Bikes auch gewohnt.

viele Grüße auch an Max und alle KLEIN Lovers !

Retrorocky


----------



## Blumenhummer (25. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

nach dem Anblick des Attitudes meines Vorredners hatte ich ja schon befürchtet, dass ich mich noch zum Nightstorm-Fan entwickle. Eigentlich beruhigt es mich fast, dass dies nicht der Fall ist. Carstens Pulse ist zweifellos ein sehr schönes Rad. Wirklich vom Hocker haut es mich jedoch offen gestanden nicht. Die Kombination aus Syncros-Vorbau und Thomson-Stütze gefällt mir gar nicht und die Judy FSX - für die ich mich noch nie so recht zu begeistern vermochte - harmoniert nach meinem Dafürhalten ebensowenig mit der Lackierung, wie der Farbton der Felgen. Handwerklich schaut das hingegen wirklich alles klasse aus.

Sonnige Grüße aus dem Schwarzwald!


Volker



P.S. Hier nochmals zum Vergleich das Nightstorm-Attitude von RetroRocky...



RetroRocky schrieb:


>


----------



## RetroRocky (25. Mai 2009)

Hallo Volker,

danke für die Blumen - sicher ist meines noch ein bisschen stimmiger aufgebaut,
habe es aber schon so schön gekauft und deshalb gebührt das Lob eigentlich
dem Nightstorm-Max!

viele ebenfall´s sonnige Grüße

Michael


----------



## Inigo Montoya (25. Mai 2009)

CarstenB schrieb:


>


wow, das sieht verdammt gut aus!


----------



## Blumenhummer (25. Mai 2009)

RetroRocky schrieb:


> deshalb gebührt das Lob eigentlich
> dem Nightstorm-Max



Das war mir nicht bewusst und soll natürlich keinesfalls unterschlagen werden...

Saunagrüße aus dem Schwarzwald!


Volker


----------



## CarstenB (25. Mai 2009)

danke fuer die blumen  
der aufbau repraesentiert halt meinen geschmack vor 10 jahren und da hat sich inzwischen auch einiges geaendert. radial gespeichte laufraeder mag ich ueberhaupt nicht mehr und zweifarbige felgen auch nicht. das stahlblau der felgen passt prima zur XTR - das war damals der grund. die thomson stuetze ist sicher ein fauxpas und auch nicht "period correct". die silberne kalloy ist halt arg langweilig und ich weiss immer noch keine bessere silberne 31.6mm. ringle kommt sicher nicht dran und die syncros ti passt auch optisch nicht. schwarze syncros teile hatte ich auch mal dran aber das gefiel mir auch nicht bzw. am storm pulse besser. eine alternative zur gabel ist auch nicht so einfach ausser halt einer normalen judy in schwarz. aber da geb ich der fsx immer den vorzug. gegen eine in rahmenfarbe lackierte uniklein oder strata kann eh keine andere gabel ueberzeugen. mir ging es damals wie heute aber eben um's pulse. m.e. gesehen das interessanteste klein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (25. Mai 2009)

CarstenB schrieb:


> gegen eine in rahmenfarbe lackierte uniklein oder strata kann eh keine andere gabel ueberzeugen.



Das ist zugegebenermaßen wahr... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






CarstenB schrieb:


> schwarze syncros teile



Diese würden mir persönlich zwar vermutlich besser gefallen. Allerdings dürfte sich dann die Frage aufdrängen, ob der Aufbau (silberne Gabelbrücke, silberne Kurbel) noch stimmig wirkt.

P.S. Meine kritischen Anmerkungen waren selbstverständlich keinesfalls böse gemeint und natürlich ist das auch Meckern auf hohem Niveau...


----------



## tonicbikes (25. Mai 2009)

Die beiden "Nightstorm´s" machen mich fertig und ich glaub´ ich träume heute Nacht von denen......beide super schön

Gute Nacht
tonic


----------



## storcky (26. Mai 2009)

so, wollte nun auch hier mal was  zum besten geben und ein paar bilder meines neuen projektes zeigen 

























Ich bin mir nur noch nicht ganz sicher in welcher farbe die Teile werden sollen?! Schwarz, Poliert oder Etwas Purple...Pink Eloxal á la Chris King fänd ich auch mal ein Test wert. Was meint Ihr???


----------



## Elfriede (26. Mai 2009)

Ich fänd glänzend schwarze Anbauteile sehr schön, dann kommen die leutenden Farben des Rahmens und der Gabel/brücke richtig zur Geltung. Du könntest ja noch Abwechselnd Orange und Schwarz eloxierte Spreichennippel verbauen. In Verbindung mit schwarzen Naben, Specihen und Felgen sähe das bestimmt super aus.

Gruß Björn


----------



## storcky (26. Mai 2009)

Schwarz ist auch mein Favorit. Hab eigentlich auch alles da und kann e sheute Abend ja mal testweise zusammenstecken. 
Würde evtl. gern noch WTB GreaseGuard Naben mit Ceramicfelgen verbauen und den Grauton der Felgen wieder bei den FRO-Bremsen aufgreifen, sowie evtl. beim Syncrosvorbau?! Evtl. dann kleine Akzente mit Eloxalteilen in Purbple, Pink(wie der Sattelspanner) oder Orange. 

aber um schon einmal evtl. etwas Rüge zu kassieren - es soll ein SSP werden, deswegen kam nur Rascal, Fervor oder Atti in die engere Auswahl


----------



## argh (26. Mai 2009)

Schwarzes Zeuch! 


Ich freu mich schon auf die Bilder vom SSPler. Ist dann bestimmt wieder so ein Bike, dass ich auch eigentlich nochmal dringend bräuchte....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boca23 (26. Mai 2009)

[/QUOTE]

mmmhhh.... ist die Gabelkrone verkehrt herum oder hab ich Knick in der Optik oder warum ist der Abstand von Pedal zu Reifen so KLEIN


----------



## storcky (26. Mai 2009)

hehe...stimmt, jetzt sehe ich´s auch, aber würde sagen einfach gabelbrücke abgeschraubt und tauchrohre um 180° gedreht und hinten(hier vorne) wieder angeschraubt oder die ganze tauchrohreinheit falsch herum angebaut - darauf muß man erstma kommen


----------



## Miracoolx (26. Mai 2009)

Es muss doch nicht immer alles Orginal sein, mein Gott, dann wirt ein Bike ja nie fertig und ihr machst doch auch nicht mit einer frau auf einem rostigem gestell und stahlfedern die einem ins kreutz gehen.) ich persöhnlich finde es toll, wenn man altes mit neuem verbindet.


----------



## bike24 (26. Mai 2009)

storcky schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nur noch nicht ganz sicher in welcher farbe die Teile werden sollen?! Schwarz, Poliert oder Etwas Purple...Pink Eloxal á la Chris King fänd ich auch mal ein Test wert. Was meint Ihr???



meine empfehlung, alles in purple (spanner, stütze, lenker, vorbau, schrauben) komponenten silber, sieht sehr schick aus und geht richtig aufs auge, hab ich lämlich selber so an meinem rascal. ich komm hier bloß nicht dazu mal bilder zu machen. schwarz find ich langweilig, leuchten tut das teil eh, egal was du da dran schraubst. 

hauptsache dir gefällts, aber ich schicke mal bilder nach, dann schau dir das mal an.
grüße stephan


----------



## Miracoolx (26. Mai 2009)

storcky schrieb:


> so, wollte nun auch hier mal was  zum besten geben und ein paar bilder meines neuen projektes zeigen
> 
> 
> 
> Ich bin mir nur noch nicht ganz sicher in welcher farbe die Teile werden sollen?! Schwarz, Poliert oder Etwas Purple...Pink Eloxal á la Chris King fänd ich auch mal ein Test wert. Was meint Ihr???





sehe ich auch so


----------



## Odyssee (26. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

hier ein Rascal in Moonrise - klassisch aufgebaut. Ein paar kleine Akzente durch die Onza-Teile:





















Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (26. Mai 2009)

sehr geil


----------



## storcky (26. Mai 2009)

sabber sabber 

die Gabel bitte zu mir - ach mist...ist ja nicht der Basar


----------



## CarstenB (26. Mai 2009)

storcky schrieb:


> hehe...stimmt, jetzt sehe ich´s auch, aber würde sagen einfach gabelbrücke abgeschraubt und tauchrohre um 180° gedreht und hinten(hier vorne) wieder angeschraubt oder die ganze tauchrohreinheit falsch herum angebaut - darauf muß man erstma kommen



schau noch mal genau hin. nachdenken hilft auch.


----------



## storcky (27. Mai 2009)

was sollte mir als aufmerksamer betrachter und großer denker noch in den sinn kommen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Inigo Montoya (27. Mai 2009)

storcky schrieb:


> was sollte mir als aufmerksamer betrachter und großer denker noch in den sinn kommen???


ich vermute, dass an dem mantra comp ein daempfer mit einem zu langen einbaumass verbaut ist. das fuehrt dazu, dass sich der radstand verkuerzt und der steuerrohrwinkel steiler wird. ausserdem kann man bei der gabel die gabelbruecke garnicht abschrauben, worauf carsten wahrscheinlich angespielt hat.


----------



## CarstenB (27. Mai 2009)

die gabelbruecke IST nach vorne "gebogen" und die achsaufnahme IST nach vorne gerichtet. richtiger kann man die gabel nicht einbauen. und das ist auch nicht schwer zu erkennen und geht schneller als irgendeinen spekulativen unsinn zu schreiben. 

evtl. IST ja der radstand beim mantra so kurz und die geometrie so "komisch"? ein zu langer daempfer kann dazu ohne frage noch beitragen.


----------



## storcky (27. Mai 2009)

Also evtl. hab ich ja jetzt nen knick in der optik aber ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass auch mit der Gabel was nicht stimmt! Zieht doch einfach mal eine gedachte Linie durchs Steuerrohr und eine über die Gabelscheiden - da fällt doch was auf oder?! Die Gabel hat nen negativen Vorlauf, also eher Rücklauf  Und wenn die Brücke nicht demontierbar ist, hat er wohl einfach das komplette Casting falschrum angebaut.


----------



## der_schwabe (27. Mai 2009)

Nach den Unwettern von gestern hier in Süddeutschland heute die Ruhe nach dem *"Storm"*...


























1994er KLEIN Attitude 21 Zoll mit Unicrown Gabel in der Sonderfarbe Storm, aufgebaut mit 900er XTR, Syncros Stütze, Flite Sattel und Ritchey Felgen, Klein Deathgrip Reifen - leider nicht "period correct", Klein Griffe, Ringle Ti Schnellspanner 737 SPD Pedale 

Ja, ich weiss, der Flaschenhalter ist dieses Rades nicht unbedingt würdig... ein passender
Ringle H2O in purple befindet sich im Zulauf... 
Ausserdem würde die MC2 in 0 Grad schöner aussehen - wer sich von seiner trennen möchte darf mir gern was geeignetes anbieten ;-)

Have Fun!

der_schwabe


----------



## Shamus (27. Mai 2009)

der_schwabe schrieb:


> 1994er KLEIN Attitude 21 Zoll mit Unicrown Gabel in der Sonderfarbe Storm, aufgebaut mit 900er XTR, Syncros Stütze, Flite Sattel und Ritchey Felgen, Klein Deathgrip Reifen - leider nicht "period correct", Klein Griffe, Ringle Ti Schnellspanner 737 SPD Pedale



 My dream Klein and perfect build!


----------



## stylzdavis (27. Mai 2009)

Das Storm ist echt der Wahnsinn.
Würde es genauso aufbauen, da gibt es nix zu meckern.
Gratulation und Respekt 
Eines Tages........ 

Grüsse
Stylz


----------



## der_schwabe (27. Mai 2009)

Ja... das Rad hat einen gewissen Coolness-Faktor... 

Ich glaub das wird mein neues Lieblingsteil in meiner KLEINen und bescheidenen Sammlung. 

Zumal es sehr gut hierzu passt: 







Liebe Grüsse
der_schwabe


----------



## Klein-Holgi (27. Mai 2009)

CarstenB schrieb:


> die gabelbruecke IST nach vorne "gebogen" und die achsaufnahme IST nach vorne gerichtet. richtiger kann man die gabel nicht einbauen. und das ist auch nicht schwer zu erkennen und geht schneller als irgendeinen spekulativen unsinn zu schreiben.
> 
> evtl. IST ja der radstand beim mantra so kurz und die geometrie so "komisch"? ein zu langer daempfer kann dazu ohne frage noch beitragen.



noch paar ergänzende Worte: Alle, die soooo genau geschaut habe, sollten gesehen haben, dass das Bike hinten auf einem Ständer steht. Das Hinterrad hängt eigentlich 10-15 cm über dem Boden. Da ich grad ein Tele auf der Kamera hatte und nur dieser Ausschnitt möglich war wegen der Platzverhältnisse habe ich die Kamera so geneigt, dass das Rad wieder "gerade" steht. Das kann zu dieser etwas merkwürdigen Perspektive beigetragen haben.....

Ich versuche mal mit bessern Bilden Licht ins Dunkel zu bringen, vor allem, weil jetzt auch mein gelber Vorbau dran ist 

Bei der Gabel des Horizon Rascal täuscht das Foto glaube ich auch einen Knick unter dem Steuerrohr vor...Hier sieht es so aus, als würden die Standrohre nach vorne geknickt sein....liegt wohl alles an der Perspektive...

Ist aber auch einfach nachzuprüfen: habe mir gerade die technischen Daten aus dem 97er Katalog ausgedruckt und werde den Radstand einfach nachmessen....

Allerdings ist das bei den ganzen Storms und Nightstorms mittlerweile völlig bedeutungslos

@der_schwabe:


----------



## CarstenB (27. Mai 2009)

storcky schrieb:


> Also evtl. hab ich ja jetzt nen knick in der optik aber ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass auch mit der Gabel was nicht stimmt! Zieht doch einfach mal eine gedachte Linie durchs Steuerrohr und eine über die Gabelscheiden - da fällt doch was auf oder?! Die Gabel hat nen negativen Vorlauf, also eher Rücklauf  Und wenn die Brücke nicht demontierbar ist, hat er wohl einfach das komplette Casting falschrum angebaut.



wie soll denn das "casting" - ich nehme an du meinst die tauchrohreinheit - falsch rum angebaut sein? soll die bruecke hinten sein und die achsaufnahmen auch? wenn die standrohre nicht nach hinten gebogen sind ist die gabel so wie sie ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenB (27. Mai 2009)

wow, das storm attitude ist grandios! gratulation 

ich bleib allerdings dabei, dass die neuen death grip reifen an so einem klein nicht "richtig" sind. der hintere muesste streng genommen auch andersrum montiert werden. wenn keine originalen death grips zur hand sind wuerde ich andere schwarze zeitgenoessische reifen drauf machen. und wie immer, die schaltkabel ueber kreuz verlegen, ist fuer mich immer das tuepfelchen auf dem i. ist aber eher unbedeutend bei dem rahmen mit der gabel...


----------



## Nightstorm95 (27. Mai 2009)

@ der schwabe:

Das (Dein) KLEIN Attitude MC 2 in Storm ist wirklich etwas für die Sinne: Ansehen, anfassen, sich freuen und wissen, dass man ein sehr begehrtes "Kunstwerk" der Branche vor sich stehen hat. GLÜCKWUNSCH !!!

Grandios wäre es für mich mit silbernen, zeitgemässen Felgen, DeathGrip der 1. Version, keine purple elox. Teile u. perfekt justierten Bremsen ... SORRY - aber das ist jetzt auch "Meckern" auf allerhöchstem Niveau. 

Ne' traumhafter HardTail-Klassiker ... viel viel Freude damit ... Max


----------



## storcky (27. Mai 2009)

CarstenB schrieb:


> wie soll denn das "casting" - ich nehme an du meinst die tauchrohreinheit - falsch rum angebaut sein? soll die bruecke hinten sein und die achsaufnahmen auch? wenn die standrohre nicht nach hinten gebogen sind ist die gabel so wie sie ist.



Kurze Anleitung die ich nicht zum Nachmachen Empfehle 

Gabel soweit demontieren, dass man das Casting abziehen kann.

Casting um 180° gedreht wieder auf die Standrohre schieben und Gabel zusammen bauen.

Die komplette Gabel um 180° gedreht montieren...

Klingt absolut behämmert - zugegeben ! aber ganz danach sieht das für mich an dem fully aus!


bei ner Mag21 geht das natürlich einfacher und davon mache ich dir heute abend mal ein bild aus lauter spaß an der freude hehe


----------



## CarstenB (27. Mai 2009)

storcky schrieb:


> Kurze Anleitung die ich nicht zum Nachmachen Empfehle
> 
> Gabel soweit demontieren, dass man das Casting abziehen kann.
> 
> ...




wie schon erwaehnt waere dann aber die biegung in der krone nach hinten gerichtet. ist sie aber nicht. da ist alles so wie es sein soll. es sieht beim mantra einfach so "falsch" aus wegen der geometrie. dann noch ein ungluecklicher winkel beim fotografieren.


----------



## storcky (27. Mai 2009)

upppsss...tatsächlich!!! da dann will ich mal nichts spekuliert haben  

krass...würde jetzt nur vom sehen behaupten - das kann nicht funktionieren


----------



## Klein-Holgi (27. Mai 2009)

storcky schrieb:


> upppsss...tatsächlich!!! da dann will ich mal nichts spekuliert haben
> 
> krass...würde jetzt nur vom sehen behaupten - das kann nicht funktionieren



Das sieht meinem (auch wenn es auf dem Boden steht) ja tatsächlich sehr ähnlich....(von der Geometrie). Vielleicht sollte ich mit dem Kollegen die Reifen tauschen...die sind schön GELB!!!

Also mein Radstand beträgt (mit dem Zollstock gemessene) knapp über 1 m. Laut Katalog sollten es 1,05 m sein. Mein Dämpfer ist im Vergleich zum Stahlfederdämpfer (den ich auch noch rumliegen habe und der 17,5cm lang ist) 1,5 cm länger. Das könnte durch die Hebelwirkung die ca. 3cm kürzeren Radstand erklären. Allerdings nehme ich das in Kauf, denn der SID Dual Air ist super. Die Gabel kommt im Vergleich zum Hinterbau um Längen nicht mit und ich wüsste nicht mal eine aktuelle Gabel, die mit der hinteren Federung mithalten kann!!!
Das Lenkgefühl - um storcky wenigstens bisschen Recht zu geben - ist etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig und eher als sehr nervös zu bezeichnen, aber genau das ist es, was Gary mit dem Rad wollte: Ein agiles CC-Fully bauen - und das ist perfekt gelungen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (27. Mai 2009)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> genau das ist es, was Gary mit dem Rad wollte


----------



## lazylarco (28. Mai 2009)

CarstenB schrieb:


>



boah, so ein schickes mantra hab ich noch nie gesehen!!!
die lackierung ist ja abnormal!!!
vor allem find ich den zeitgemäßen aufbau perfekt.
nur schade, dass man daran nicht die formvollendete
klein LVE verbauen kann...
einfach wahnsinn!
carsten, das ist nicht etwa dein schmuckstück, oder?


----------



## CarstenB (28. Mai 2009)

nee, das kaem mir nicht ins haus  

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/f...1&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=

meins ist rot...

da kann man mit der reset huelse schon eine mc2 montieren. saehe aber glaube ich mit dem normalen lenkkopf nicht so prall aus.


----------



## lazylarco (28. Mai 2009)

darum gings mir ja,
man könnte den zwar irgendwie anbringen,
aber es fehlt halt das schöne steuerrohr...


----------



## freejack (28. Mai 2009)

lazylarco schrieb:


> boah, so ein schickes mantra hab ich noch nie gesehen!!!
> die lackierung ist ja abnormal!!!




Ist wirklich schön und mit der Tinker Unterschrift 
aber wieso hat der am Steurekopf das Logo andersherum aufgebrusht? Irgendwie schade.
PuB


----------



## lazylarco (28. Mai 2009)

-- (sorry, hat sich erledigt)


----------



## Kampfmaschine (1. Juni 2009)

Hab da was schönes bei ebay.com gesehen!

Leider etwas Realitätsfremd der Preis, mein ich!

Aber in dem Zustand wohl sehr selten!

http://cgi.ebay.com/2-NOS-MC1-Klein...3|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:2|294:50


----------



## HOLZWURM (1. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen

Wenn aber auf einem 1991er Rahmen eine 1994er Lackierung zu sehen ist,  dann mag das zwar selten sein, aber noch lange nicht interessant. An diesen Rahmensets stimmt fast nichts, außer das sie neu lackiert sind.

Ich glaube da gar nichts von. 

Zu dem Preis erst recht nicht.

Schönen Feiertag

Holzwurm


----------



## Kampfmaschine (1. Juni 2009)

Wer weiß was der mit den Teilen gemacht hat, wegen der Neuen Farbe!


----------



## maka82 (1. Juni 2009)

wieso denn 94er Lackierung. Das ist doch CandyTeal oder nicht!? Die gab es auf alle Fälle im 92er Katalog


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## badbushido (1. Juni 2009)

Ich hätte zwar zwei Kinder, aber beim Budget haperts.


----------



## Blumenhummer (1. Juni 2009)

maka82 schrieb:


> Das ist doch CandyTeal oder nicht!? Die gab es auf alle Fälle im 92er Katalog



Yep, so sehe ich das auch...


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (1. Juni 2009)

badbushido schrieb:


> Ich hätte zwar zwei Kinder, aber beim Budget haperts.



Ausserdem haben die bestimmt auch andere Namen


----------



## oldschooler (1. Juni 2009)

hoffentlich


----------



## HOLZWURM (1. Juni 2009)

Hallo

Ich denke es ist das GEMSTONE green aus 1994


----------



## CarstenB (1. Juni 2009)

das unterrohrlogo ist erst ab dem 94er jahrgang benutzt worden und hat ansich nichts auf einem MC1 rahmen zu suchen. das attitude logo ab 93. vermutlich rahmen aus restbestaenden, die spaeter lackiert wurden. umlackiert sehen sie nicht aus.

gruss, carsten


----------



## Biff (1. Juni 2009)

HOLZWURM schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich denke es ist das GEMSTONE green aus 1994




das ist Candy Teal


vielleicht bilde ich es mir nur ein, aber die linke Gabel sieht stark nach Strata-Gabel aus...

Jens


----------



## Kampfmaschine (1. Juni 2009)

Sie sind ja wunderschön, aber wie kommt der auf diese Summe? Für die hälfte würd ich Sie nehmen.


----------



## CarstenB (1. Juni 2009)

Biff schrieb:


> das ist Candy Teal
> 
> 
> vielleicht bilde ich es mir nur ein, aber die linke Gabel sieht stark nach Strata-Gabel aus...
> ...



yep, war auch mein erster gedanke.

gruss, carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenB (1. Juni 2009)

Kampfmaschine schrieb:


> Sie sind ja wunderschön, aber wie kommt der auf diese Summe? Für die hälfte würd ich Sie nehmen.



dann mach dem vk ein entsprechendes angebot. die option hast du ja...


----------



## Blumenhummer (1. Juni 2009)

CarstenB schrieb:


> Biff schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mir fehlt leider das notwendige Fachwissen und die Erfahrung, um derartige Dinge so exakt anzusprechen, wie Ihr dies zu tun vermögt. Allerdings drängte sich auch mir sogleich der Eindruck auf, dass es sich um unterschiedliche Gabeln handelt...


----------



## schnegg314 (1. Juni 2009)

Erfreuen wir uns doch lieber an dem Kleinzeug, das wir haben...


----------



## Blumenhummer (1. Juni 2009)

Schwarz steht einem Adroit einfach hervorragend.


----------



## Kampfmaschine (1. Juni 2009)

CarstenB schrieb:


> dann mach dem vk ein entsprechendes angebot. die option hast du ja...



Schon getan, warte auf Antwort!


----------



## Kampfmaschine (1. Juni 2009)

Hier mal mein Lückenfüller bis das Attitude endlich da ist!

http://i0.instantgallery.de/b/bl/blackz4/t160/0f95cfabc8c4aefc7ef3e9e6ab7c768e14150920.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nick_beat20 (2. Juni 2009)

Hier mein neues 95er Attitude in weiss. Der Rahmen wurde vom Vorbesitzer komplett lackiert und Pulverbeschichtet. Ich habe dem Bike eine komplette 950er XTR Ausstattung verpasst und suche jetzt nur noch einen passenden MC2 mit Starrgabel.

Greetz
Sven


----------



## bekr (4. Juni 2009)

sagt mal bitte freunde der KLEINs, gabs auch mal von klein ein thermoplast lenker  etwas um 100gr soll sie gewogen haben? und wurde sie oft produziert?


----------



## elsepe (4. Juni 2009)

falls du eine carbon lve meinst dann tipp ich mal auf magma.


----------



## bekr (4. Juni 2009)

ich mein nicht die magma enker-vorbua-einheiten, sondern es soll mal ein thermoplast lenker von klein gegeben haben und das in relative kleiner stückzahl

ps die magma version ohne tacho hab ich ja an meinem RAM dran;D(mit nur  klarlack wunderschöner lenker)


----------



## HOLZWURM (4. Juni 2009)

Hallo

Ja,es gab so einen Lenker,  der wog sage und schreibe 95 Gramm. und das schon 1994.
BTW: Ich habe so einen in absoöut neu

Danke

Holzwurm


----------



## bekr (4. Juni 2009)

hast du davon auch bild?
danke


----------



## CarstenB (4. Juni 2009)

thermoplast nicht wirklich, war schon carbon

http://www.bikepro.com/products/handlebars/klein.html


----------



## boston_gregor (7. Juni 2009)

hier ist mein 97er Klein Pulse II. Da der Rahmen in einem schlimmen Zustand war hab ich ihn steingrau pulvern lassen und anschließend mit rosa Kirschblüten geschmückt. Gleichzeitig hab ich die Marzocchi Bomber Z2 bam light pulvern lassen und hab ihr neue Decals in passender Farbe angefertigt.

Grüße aus Berlin


----------



## Raze (8. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

auch wenn ich KLEIN`s jetzt eher zum Fahren zu schade finde, ist dieser Aufbau ziemlich beeindruckend:





Das gibt es gerade hier zu Ersteigern:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Klein-Attitude-1...s=65:10|66:2|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

Viele Grüße raze


----------



## euphras (8. Juni 2009)

Der flip-flop Lack ist ja ganz nett, die total mit lackierte Gabel sogar ein Highlight,...

... aber die Felgen, Kurbelblattschrauben und Hänger... :kotz:

3dViolett ist echt die häßlichste Anodisierfarbenoption


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bekr (8. Juni 2009)

euphras schrieb:


> Der flip-flop Lack ist ja ganz nett, die total mit lackierte Gabel sogar ein Highlight,...
> 
> ... aber die Felgen, Kurbelblattschrauben und Hänger... :kotz:
> 
> 3dViolett ist echt die häßlichste Anodisierfarbenoption




naya immer noch tik angenhemer als das in auge  schon erstechende silber
(hätte vielleicht das purple mit schwarzem eloxal nach behandeln solln)


----------



## Biff (8. Juni 2009)

das ist doch garantiert kein Original-Lack. Oder die Bilder entstellen die Farben (Burgundy Blue) total.

Jens


----------



## euphras (8. Juni 2009)

Biff schrieb:


> das ist doch garantiert kein Original-Lack. Oder die Bilder entstellen die Farben (Burgundy Blue) total.
> 
> Jens



Nein, das ist ganz offensichtlich ein flip-flop Lack. Ich denke nicht, daß Klein sowas verwendet hat...


----------



## CarstenB (8. Juni 2009)

nee, ist nicht orschinal. aber solche flipflop lacke hat klein/trek spaeter auch verwendet.


----------



## hendr1k (8. Juni 2009)

ein Freund hat solchen Flipflop-Lack original in rot/grün,
da werd´ich die Tage mal ein Bild einstellen.


----------



## Shamus (10. Juni 2009)




----------



## lazylarco (10. Juni 2009)

Abartige Sammlung! Respekt!
Dem Gator Adroit würd ich noch ne blaue Kurbel verpassen.


----------



## Briggtopp (10. Juni 2009)

Nette Klein Familie  

Was für Bikeständer sind das eigentlich?


----------



## zingel (10. Juni 2009)

schöne Reihe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (10. Juni 2009)

nette bunte sammlung...




Briggtopp schrieb:


> Nette Klein Familie
> 
> Was für Bikeständer sind das eigentlich?


 

ultimate rakk storage stand


http://www.feedbacksports.com/products/rakk_storage_stand.aspx


----------



## Ketterechts (10. Juni 2009)

Na aber hallo 

Sehr nette Sammlung 

Da hol ich doch gleich mal die hier raus


----------



## Briggtopp (10. Juni 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> nette bunte sammlung...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke


----------



## zingel (10. Juni 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> ultimate rakk storage stand



*cooles Teil!* ...aber da stellt sich die Frage: Alle bikes damit ausrüsten, oder ein neues Bike kaufen ...mhmmm..?


----------



## hoeckle (10. Juni 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> *cooles Teil!* ...aber da stellt sich die Frage: Alle bikes damit ausrüsten, oder ein neues Bike kaufen ...mhmmm..?


 



steph, die antwort ist: zu jedem neuen bike gleich einen dazukaufen und schnell den rest nachbestellen. gäbe bei dir/euch bestimmt einen ordentlichen rabatt....


----------



## tonicbikes (10. Juni 2009)

Das Gator Adroit ist ja der Oberhammer

gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (10. Juni 2009)

Wunderschöne Kollektion!


----------



## lisa09111 (11. Juni 2009)

euphras schrieb:


> 3dViolett ist echt die häßlichste Anodisierfarbenoption


 
Deine Meinung ja mal in allen Ehren - aber das ist eben NUR DEINE subjektive Geschmacksrichtung.

Ich find violett einfach nur geil ... und ... willst de mich jetzt belehren?

Gääähhhnnn... Immer diese Ignoranten tztz...


----------



## Raze (11. Juni 2009)

Shamus schrieb:


>



Hallo,

die KLEINS sind wunderschön 

Respekt vor so viel Hingabe und Liebe zu Deinem Hobby und danke, daß Du mich und andere daran teilhaben läßt.

Schönen Abend

Jürgen


----------



## Shamus (13. Juni 2009)

First ever retrobike happening in Finland!
















Much more pics here:

http://www.oldklein.com/sappee.htm


----------



## euphras (13. Juni 2009)

lisa09111 schrieb:


> Deine Meinung ja mal in allen Ehren - aber das ist eben NUR DEINE subjektive Geschmacksrichtung.



Ach, soll ich jetzt immer unter meine postings schreiben: "Das ist meine persönliche Meinung." ?? 

 

Ich hatte es eigentlich nicht als Wikipedia-Beitrag gekennzeichnet...




> Ich find violett einfach nur geil ... und ... willst de mich jetzt belehren?



Nein, Zeitverschwendung.


----------



## badbushido (13. Juni 2009)

Shamus schrieb:


> Much more pics here:
> 
> http://www.oldklein.com/sappee.htm




Very cool images.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (14. Juni 2009)

Cool pic's  I love that gator


----------



## schnegg314 (17. Juni 2009)

Hier ein nettes Attitude Ultra Light von 1991 mit Original-Ausstattung. Nicht ganz so schön bunt wie das Grüppchen von Shamus, aber immerhin...


----------



## Inigo Montoya (18. Juni 2009)

schnegg314 schrieb:


> Hier ein nettes Attitude Ultra Light von 1991 mit Original-Ausstattung. Nicht ganz so schön bunt wie das Grüppchen von Shamus, aber immerhin...



das schaut ja super aus! gefaellt mir sehr.
ist ürigens der laengste mc1 lve den ich je gesehen habe


----------



## Carcassonne (18. Juni 2009)

Der Vorbau ist schon krass! 17° Rise und 170mm lang oder wie sind die Maße? Oder wirkt der nur so lang, weil der Rahmen so kein ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenB (18. Juni 2009)

laenger als 150mm gab es nicht, zumindest in serie.


----------



## DeepStar23 (18. Juni 2009)

Mein Rascal hat ein kleines Update bekommen.
Ich fahre zur Zeit oft mit dem Rad zu Arbeit,deswegen die Reifen..


----------



## lazylarco (18. Juni 2009)

Musst das Rascal noch auf Singlespeed umbauen,
dann wärs perfekt...


----------



## schnegg314 (18. Juni 2009)

Carcassonne schrieb:


> Der Vorbau ist schon krass! 17° Rise und 170mm lang oder wie sind die Maße? Oder wirkt der nur so lang, weil der Rahmen so kein ist?



Der Vorbau ist 150mm und der Winkel 10°. Er ist tatsächlich etwas lang, ich werde mich halt daran gewöhnen müssen 
Der Rahmen ist übrigens nicht klein, sondern genau richtig...


----------



## DeepStar23 (18. Juni 2009)

lazylarco schrieb:


> Musst das Rascal noch auf Singlespeed umbauen,
> dann wärs perfekt...



Die Idee war schon da,aber es ist ja auch nur das Schönwetterrad.. Im Winter kommts wieder an die Wand..


----------



## gullygully (19. Juni 2009)

schnegg314 schrieb:


> Hier ein nettes Attitude Ultra Light von 1991 mit Original-Ausstattung. Nicht ganz so schön bunt wie das Grüppchen von Shamus, aber immerhin...



beneidenswerte bestückung Campagnolo/Suntour


----------



## Carcassonne (19. Juni 2009)

lazylarco schrieb:


> Musst das Rascal noch auf Singlespeed umbauen, dann wärs perfekt...



Ich finde, ein Klein ist nun wirklich das ungeeignetste Rad für ein Single Speed. Gerade die innenverlegen Züge sind ja eine der Markenzeichen eines Kleins - wenn dann diese Zugein-/Zugausgänge unbenutzt am Rahmen kleben - einfach nur übel. Für ein SS holt man sich dann doch lieber ein Surley oder ähnliches.


----------



## Carcassonne (19. Juni 2009)

schnegg314 schrieb:


> Der Vorbau ist 150mm und der Winkel 10°. Er ist tatsächlich etwas lang, ich werde mich halt daran gewöhnen müssen
> Der Rahmen ist übrigens nicht klein, sondern genau richtig...



Dem Steuerrohr nach zu beurteilen ist das ein 17'' Rahmen?


----------



## lazylarco (19. Juni 2009)

Carcassonne schrieb:


> Ich finde, ein Klein ist nun wirklich das ungeeignetste Rad für ein Single Speed. Gerade die innenverlegen Züge sind ja eine der Markenzeichen eines Kleins - wenn dann diese Zugein-/Zugausgänge unbenutzt am Rahmen kleben - einfach nur übel. Für ein SS holt man sich dann doch lieber ein Surley oder ähnliches.



Da geb ich dir nun allerdings auch Recht.
Das mit den innen verlegten Zügen ist bei 
so einem Unterfangen natürlich nicht optimal.
Nur steh ich nun mal extrem auf Single Speed.
In der Stadt braucht man keine Gänge.
Fürs Gelände hab ich was anderes.

Dem Rascal würds trotzdem sehr sehr gut stehen.
So nen Umbau ist ja kein dauerhafter Eingriff.

Surley ist nichts für mich, mNn. häßlich.
Dann schon eher nen alten klassischen Renner nehmen.
Bau mir übrigens grad einen alten Gimondi Renner 
als SS um.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenB (19. Juni 2009)

das attitude hat einen 19" rahmen (small). es gab 18 (XS), 19 (S), 20 (M) und 22 (XL).


----------



## gullygully (20. Juni 2009)

habe dieses attitude geschenkt ( defekt ) bekommen,da mir der rahmen zu gross ist habe ich in zum citycruiser umgebaut


----------



## argh (20. Juni 2009)

das ist aber mal ein schönes geschenk... was issn defekt (gewesen)?


----------



## hendr1k (20. Juni 2009)

vermutlich die Beule im Oberrohr


----------



## gullygully (20. Juni 2009)

hendr1k schrieb:


> vermutlich die Beule im Oberrohr





der vorbesitzer wurde von einem auto geschuppst
räder totale 8ter und eben die dellebremshebel abgebrochen
ansonsten wieder fahrbar

bye

gullygully


----------



## bonebreaker666 (20. Juni 2009)

Also gegen ein solches Geschenk hätte ich auch nichts!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kampfmaschine (20. Juni 2009)

Hat er noch eins?

Ich nehme das gerne ab!


----------



## argh (20. Juni 2009)

Kampfmaschine schrieb:


> Hat er noch eins?
> 
> Ich nehme das gerne ab!


 Sollte er dann noch eins übrig haben, würde ich mich auch erbarmen.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (21. Juni 2009)

Da er wohl keine 4 verunfallten Kleins mehr hat, macht es wohl keinen Sinn, sich hinten anzustellen

@gullygully: Meine Meinung ist eher, dass das schon ein großer Unsicherheitsfaktor ist mit einem verbeulten Klein rumzufahren.

Am besten, ich gebe Dir paar Euros für den verbeulten Rahmen, Du baust alles ab und kaufst Dir dafür einen SICHEREN Rahmen zum Fahren ....zum bei mir An-die-Wand-hängen könnte er noch gut genug sein...(wie groß ist der denn? XL?)

...je mehr ich drüber nachdenke, umso ernster mein ich das. Wenn Du einen single-speeder willst, könnte eventuell ein Quantum Rahmen für Dich interessant sein (ohne Beule!!!)




und wie sowas fertig aussehen könnte, hat ja unser CarstenB auf Seite 5 dieses Freds schonmal gezeigt...(naja...Baujahr stimmt bei meinem nicht ganz und ein "Pro" isses auch nicht)

.......und damit ich nicht gleich beschimpft werde! Das grüne (bright green?) gefällt mir SUPER, hast Du noch ein Bild im Tageslicht/Sonne, wo die Farbe so richtig rüberkommt?


----------



## gullygully (21. Juni 2009)

hi klein-holgi

das bike ist nicht mehr in meinem besitzeben wie geschrieben zu gross 22"
 farblich voll geil nicht ausgebleicht,leider kein tageslicht foto
ps: absolut gefahrlos zum fahren auf der strasse


----------



## kailinds (21. Juni 2009)

Inigo Montoya schrieb:


> das schaut ja super aus! gefaellt mir sehr.



Wirklich so! 
Habe niemals vor ein Attitude mit Ultra Light Gruppe gesehen.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (21. Juni 2009)

@gullygully

War denn die Kette ein Glied zu lang oder warum steckt die Achse nur halb im Ausfallende oder den Radstand verlängert? Ein Stretch-Klein

...oder ich hab nen Knick in der Optik...is ja auch schon spät...


----------



## storcky (22. Juni 2009)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> @gullygully
> 
> War denn die Kette ein Glied zu lang oder warum steckt die Achse nur halb im Ausfallende oder den Radstand verlängert? Ein Stretch-Klein
> 
> ...oder ich hab nen Knick in der Optik...is ja auch schon spät...



nix strech klein! er hat wohl einfach mal sinnvollerweise das horizontale ausfallende zum kettespannen genommen beim singlespeed - zugegeben, die kette könnte evtl. ein glied krüzer sein, aber passt es dann ja genau nicht


----------



## gullygully (22. Juni 2009)

na ja,eben ein grenzfall,ausfallenden als kettenspanner genommen
falls ich wieder mal ein singlespeed bauewürde ich ein kettenspanner einbauen,gibt ja geile dinger


----------



## storcky (22. Juni 2009)

wieso grenzfall? ist doch das sinnvollste was man machen kann! nicht um sonst haben bahnräder auch horizontale ausfallenden


----------



## bergundtal77 (24. Juni 2009)

HILFE...ich wollte mal die KLEINe Fachwelt fragen ob es eigentlich noch irgendwelche Händler, Mechaniker (hier in Hessen) gibt die mir bei meinem Klein Bike weiter helfen könnten. Ich habe ein 92er Attitude Team USA Lackierung bei dem eine Rock Shox Gabel verbaut ist, die Original Alu Star Gabel habe ich auch da und die möchte ich jetzt wieder einbauen lassen ich komme aus der Nähe von Frankfurt am Main und würde auch ein paar Kilometer fahren wenn mir dann bei meinem Problem geholfen wird Wenn das alles klappen würde hätte ich da noch das ein oder andere KLEINe Problem, aber erstmal das Wichtigste, ich hoffe auf Eure Hilfe, vielen Dank Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biff (24. Juni 2009)

bergundtal77 schrieb:


> HILFE...ich wollte mal die KLEINe Fachwelt fragen ob es eigentlich noch irgendwelche Händler, Mechaniker (hier in Hessen) gibt die mir bei meinem Klein Bike weiter helfen könnten. Ich habe ein 92er Attitude Team USA Lackierung bei dem eine Rock Shox Gabel verbaut ist, die Original Alu Star Gabel habe ich auch da und die möchte ich jetzt wieder einbauen lassen ich komme aus der Nähe von Frankfurt am Main und würde auch ein paar Kilometer fahren wenn mir dann bei meinem Problem geholfen wird Wenn das alles klappen würde hätte ich da noch das ein oder andere KLEINe Problem, aber erstmal das Wichtigste, ich hoffe auf Eure Hilfe, vielen Dank Daniel



ich wohne in Hemsbach. Wenn Du willst, können wir uns zum Gabeleinbau hier treffen.

Jens


----------



## zaskar-le (24. Juni 2009)

Ich wollte Euch auch mal mein Attitude zeigen, auch wenn es noch wie eine Baustelle ausschaut. Ich habe alles schon hier, bekomme es aber zur Zeit irgendwie nicht hin, mal die Achse wechseln zu lassen - allein traue ich mich da nicht ran. Hoffentlich schaffe ich es in den nächsten Tagen mal, dann kommen die nächsten Fotos aus freier Wildbahn 

Der Rahmen hat zwar seine Macken und die Sonne tat ihr übriges - ich hab' ihn aber trotzdem lieb 

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## Zaskar1998 (24. Juni 2009)

was kommt denn für ne Kurbel ran ?

ciao


----------



## zaskar-le (24. Juni 2009)

...sehr wahrscheinlich eine schwarze XT 730


----------



## nEsh (24. Juni 2009)

Och ist das eine geniale Farbe, moonrise oder? Das ist jetzt meine Lieblingsfarbe...
nEsh


----------



## Nightstorm95 (24. Juni 2009)

Hi Christian,

*Glückwunsch*  Tolle Farbe ... jetzt noch die richtigen Zutaten !!!

LG ... Max


----------



## gullygully (24. Juni 2009)

schaut gut aus dein attitudegeile farbe
wegen den gebrauchsspuhren würde ich mir nicht
den kopf zerbrechen,sei froh das du überhaubt ein attitude hast

wünsche dir viel freude beim aufbau


----------



## zaskar-le (24. Juni 2009)

Danke! 

Ja, Moonrise. Mit den Gebrauchsspuren sehe ich es nicht so eng. Ich wusste es ja vorher und es nimmt einem tatsächlich die Hemmung, das Gerät auch zu bewegen. Ehrlich gesagt bin ich sogar ziemlich froh darüber, dass ich einen mit Gebrauchsspuren erwischt habe und kein Sammlerstück, das man ruhigen Gewissens ja kaum noch fahren kann


----------



## DEAN48 (24. Juni 2009)

Hi Christian,

sei nicht traurig, wenn ein paar Spuren vorhanden sind, dann gibt es kein Streß, wenn bei Deinen Toruen eine Schramme reinkommt. 
Mach uns ein paar schöne Fotos von dem KLEIN in freier Wildbahn, bei der ersten Ausfahrt !

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike24 (24. Juni 2009)

@zaskarle: Warum macht Ihr die moonrise-anbauteile eigentlich immer alle schwarz? Schau mal meine Version, leuchtet wie hanne....

sind Urlaubsbilder, deswegen strahlt es nicht ganz so... ich mach aber mal bei schönem Wetter ein paar Detailaufnahmen.





und in der Dämmerung...





Und natürlich das erste mal mit dem Teil im Urlaub und dann macht man es nicht mal selbst kaputt





Aber die Farbe ist schon der Hammer. Also Zaskarle, ich hab da vollstes Vertrauen was Deinen Aufbau angeht, aber trau dich mal was nicht schwarzes

Grüße Stephan


----------



## gullygully (24. Juni 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Ja, Moonrise. Mit den Gebrauchsspuren sehe ich es nicht so eng. Ich wusste es ja vorher und es nimmt einem tatsächlich die Hemmung, das Gerät auch zu bewegen. Ehrlich gesagt bin ich sogar ziemlich froh darüber, dass ich einen mit Gebrauchsspuren erwischt habe und kein Sammlerstück, das man ruhigen Gewissens ja kaum noch fahren kann





bin ganz deiner meinungfahren fahren fahren und freude haben
habe gerade deine fotos angeschautunglaublichgeile teile
und die bikes

bye

gullygully


----------



## gullygully (24. Juni 2009)

@stephan

passtsage immer,, mut zur farbe
ausserdem muss es dir gefallen

bye 

gullygully


----------



## zaskar-le (24. Juni 2009)

@dean48: wird gemacht! 

@bike24: der Rahmen schillert schon so schön und kommt (in meinen Augen) mit schwarzen Anbauteilen einfach am schönsten raus. Und die schwarzen Parts sind, wie ich finde, ein wohltuender Kontrast. Ist auch z.B. das erste Mal, dass ich bewusst Blackwalls verbaue. In Verbindung mit den dunklen Felgen sieht das ungeheuer kraftvoll aus. Ist aber wie immer Geschmackssache. 

Dein Moonrise gefällt mir mit 3D-violett auch sehr gut. Schönes Rad + Glückwunsch! Wurden die Fotos an der Ostsee aufgenommen?


----------



## Carcassonne (24. Juni 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> @bike24: der Rahmen schillert schon so schön und kommt (in meinen Augen) mit schwarzen Anbauteilen einfach am schönsten raus. Und die schwarzen Parts sind, wie ich finde, ein wohltuender Kontrast. Ist auch z.B. das erste Mal, dass ich bewusst Blackwalls verbaue. In Verbindung mit den dunklen Felgen sieht das ungeheuer kraftvoll aus.



Sehe ich ganz genauso. Der Rahmen ist farbig und soll im Mittelpunkt stehen, da kann man sich bei den Anbauteilen zurückhalten, sonst wird es schnell überladen und kitschig.


----------



## bike24 (25. Juni 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Wurden die Fotos an der Ostsee aufgenommen?



jep. da waren wir in Kühlungsborn. War sehr schön und nächstes Jahr geht es wieder dahin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## topgun1 (26. Juni 2009)

Und jetzt mal was ganz anderes.....

Topgun 1989, gebraucht und dreckig!
thomas


----------



## Splatter666 (26. Juni 2009)

Moin!

Wie lange hält denn das schon mit diesem Stützenauszug? Da kann doch von der 350mm langen XT-Stütze net mehr viel im Rahmen stecken, oder?

Ciao, Splat


----------



## hendr1k (26. Juni 2009)

Diese Odyssey-Rolle ist eigentlich anders gedacht, SO dürfte die Bremswirkung nahe Null sein.


----------



## topgun1 (26. Juni 2009)

Splatter666 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Wie lange hält denn das schon mit diesem Stützenauszug? Da kann doch von der 350mm langen XT-Stütze net mehr viel im Rahmen stecken, oder?
> 
> Ciao, Splat



Hallo Splat, oder!.....Die Stütze steckt bis Unterkante Oberrohr im Rahmen und das seit ca. 13000km!

thomas


----------



## topgun1 (26. Juni 2009)

hendr1k schrieb:


> Diese Odyssey-Rolle ist eigentlich anders gedacht, SO dürfte die Bremswirkung nahe Null sein.



Hallo 1Fingerbremser, ich habe eigentlich immer mit einem Finger gebremst und konnte mich über fehlende Bremswirkung nicht beklagen! 

Wenn ich den Bremsdruckpunkt erreicht habe, bin ich bei ca. 50-60% der möglichen Untersetzung, wenn ich mehr Untersetzung einstelle, verformen sich die Bremsgummis und der Druckpunkt wird wegen dem grossen Weg am Bremshebel extrem schwammig.

Gruss, thomas


----------



## Splatter666 (26. Juni 2009)

Moin!

 Da hat mich mein Augenmass in Sachen Stütze wohl verlassen...
Die Odyssey-Umlenkung is bei felixdelrios Koga genauso angesteuert, also denke ich mal, dass das so richtig is, aber die Schraube irritiert mich ein wenig 
Aber: ein wirklich schönes Arbeitstier!

Ciao, Splat


----------



## euphras (26. Juni 2009)

Splatter666 schrieb:


> ...
> Die Odyssey-Umlenkung is bei felixdelrios Koga genauso angesteuert, also denke ich mal, dass das so richtig is, ...



Ich habe gerade mal in alten Koga-Miyata Katalogen nachgesehen, weil ich auch ob der Umschlingung irritiert war, dort ist das Kabel auch so "verlegt", wie bei topguns Rad - scheint also wirklich korrekt zu sein.

Ich hätte auch schwören können - langer Hebel hin zum Bremshebel - kurzer Hebel hin zu den Bremsarmen


----------



## zingel (26. Juni 2009)

ist wohl kein Bremskraftverstärker, sondern ein Druckpunktentdecker

*schön wieder mal ein Topgun zu sehen!*


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (28. Juni 2009)

Wir haben auch ne Woche Urlaub an der See gemacht


----------



## zaskar-le (28. Juni 2009)

Wow. Einfach nur schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gullygully (28. Juni 2009)

RESPEKT ........ TOLLE FOTOS ....... TOLLE KLEINS ...


----------



## Blumenhummer (28. Juni 2009)

Klasse!


----------



## nick_beat20 (2. Juli 2009)

Mein neue Schönheit...


----------



## Biff (2. Juli 2009)

ein paar schwarze Tune-Kurbeln würden dem Rad auch gut stehen...

ansonsten 

Jens


----------



## Jesus Freak (2. Juli 2009)

Biff schrieb:


> ein paar schwarze Tune-Kurbeln würden dem Rad auch gut stehen...
> 
> ansonsten
> 
> Jens



Nope. tune wären zu schmächtig an dem fetten Rahmen. Gibt ja auch schwarze Race Face Kurbeln.  

@ nick_beat20:

Hast Du mal über einen Flite nachgedacht? Is zwar Geschmackssache, würde dem Rad aber gut zu Gesicht stehen.


----------



## lazylarco (3. Juli 2009)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Gibt ja auch schwarze Race Face Kurbeln.
> 
> Hast Du mal über einen Flite nachgedacht? Is zwar Geschmackssache, würde dem Rad aber gut zu Gesicht stehen.



Genau meine Meinung!


----------



## gullygully (3. Juli 2009)

he jungs,lasst ihm mal zeitnick hat doch das klein gerade gekauft
bin sicher er wird noch einige änderungen machen

bye

gullygully


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (3. Juli 2009)

Sehr lecker


----------



## oldschooler (3. Juli 2009)

weitere bilder werden folgen... paket 2 und 3 müssen erst noch ausgepackt und gebaut werden (xt gruppe, lawwill forke)

Ich liebe es ... 9 jahre hab ich danach gesucht... ein traum... ob die suche nun beendet ist?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nick_beat20 (3. Juli 2009)

geiles teil . gratulation...


----------



## thordis (3. Juli 2009)

oldschooler schrieb:


> Ich liebe es ... 9 jahre hab ich danach gesucht... ein traum... ob die suche nun beendet ist?!



glückwunsch! 9 jahre? respekt, da hast du echt geduld gehabt...

ich hadere inzwischen mit meinem atti, weil ich beim aufbau einfach nicht vorankomme.
keine genoodelte lve, keine starrgabel... du weißt, alles in sunburst.
9 jahre wollte ich eigentlich nicht warten müssen 

nun stehts im keller und keiner liebt es


----------



## Blumenhummer (3. Juli 2009)

Glückwunsch, Thomas!


----------



## CarstenB (3. Juli 2009)

demnach ist es wohlbehalten angekommen thomas? prima, glueckwunsch


----------



## oldschooler (3. Juli 2009)

ja, es ist wohlbehalten angekommen. beim aufbau werd ich aber neben dem vorbau (syncros oder controltech,wenn ich denn mal einen finde) auch die gabel tauschen... ne mag21sl ti steht bereit und optisch ist die lawwill einfach ein abscheulisches machwerk... obwohl sie sehr gut zu arbeiten scheint.....naja, probefahren werde ich sie mal...

bin auch auf die klemmkraft des zipgrip gespannt... brauche aber erstmal ne 425er stütze, da eine 350 drin war... 

ich kann es immer noch nicht fassen, dass die suche endlich beendet ist...


----------



## Miracoolx (3. Juli 2009)

@thoris - PN für dich )


Ich könnte eine neu Lackierten bekommen, dumm ist nur die Zug hülsen haben die raus genommen
Frage : _wenn die kabelhülse aus einem Attitude Rahmen raus sind, kann man einfach neue durch den Rahmen verlegen? _


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elsepe (3. Juli 2009)

nein man muss den rahmen zu trek schicken und die entwerten ihn (decals mittels teppichmesser abkratzen) und pressen ihn zu einem quader den du dann nach übernahme der reperaturpauschale (ca. 200 + zoll+ mwst) zurückerhälst.

sorry hatte heut früh clown.


BT ja das geht mittel eines drahtes und genügend fingerspitzengefühl und ausdauer aber die kleinexperten werden dir bestimmt noch fundiertere tips geben können. 

und der erste absatz.... da ging es mit mir durch.


seb


----------



## zaskar-le (3. Juli 2009)

Miracoolx schrieb:


> wenn die kabelhülse aus einem Attitude Rahmen raus sind, kann man einfach neue durch den Rahmen verlegen? [/I]



...ich glaube nicht, dass Carsten das jetzt nochmals erklären möchte.
Benutz' mal die Suchfunktion, und schwupps...


----------



## gullygully (3. Juli 2009)

Miracoolx schrieb:


> @thoris - PN für dich )
> 
> 
> Ich könnte eine neu Lackierten bekommen, dumm ist nur die Zug hülsen haben die raus genommen
> Frage : _wenn die kabelhülse aus einem Attitude Rahmen raus sind, kann man einfach neue durch den Rahmen verlegen? _




@miracoolx

ja sicher kann mann oder frau neue liner in den rahmen verlegen
ist eine knuffelige arbeitaber mit geduld machbar


----------



## Miracoolx (3. Juli 2009)

Ja danke für eure Aufmunterung und ich dachte schon ich müsste den ganzen vorderen Teil vom Rahmen abFlechsen damit ich besser ran komme und später wieder ran schweißen *lach*

Wieviel könnte man für den Rahmen Ausgeben ? 

Daten : Attitude 94, 20 zoll, ohne Tretlager (?euro) und steruersatz (?euro)


----------



## a.f.tiga (6. Juli 2009)

Ich hoffe ich werde hier nicht gleich geluncht, ich habe nämlich mein Klein ein bisschen ausgebaut um unser bergiges Gelände besser zu bewältigen. Mein Pinnacle mit originaler Speziallackierung stammt von 1989. Das Teil hat jetzt einen 250Watt Motor und 10AH bei 36V. Ist aber jederzeit in 5 Minuten rückbaubar.

Gruss Andreas


----------



## elsepe (6. Juli 2009)

du musst es ja fahren...

sehr speziell.


----------



## Splatter666 (6. Juli 2009)

Nur, weil die Pace verkehrt herum montiert gehört, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass du das auch mit der Sattelstütze machen sollst .... 

Bis auf die Motor-Geschichte und den Sattel (bar jeder Diskussion, muss ja zum Popometer passen) stimmig aufgebaut.

Mein Fall wär das Bike so nicht (da würde ich eher was anderes mit E-Motor aufbauen, als ein Klein), aber wenn es dir so passt...

Ciao, Splat


----------



## a.f.tiga (6. Juli 2009)

Danke für den Hinweis mit der Sattelstütze, der Sattel war an meine Kestrel-K40 (Triatlon)  montiert und da kam mir das von der Geometrie entgegen. Werd ich subito drehen. Natürlich bekommt das Klein auch noch einen neuen Vorderreifen. 

Gruss Andreas


----------



## CarstenB (6. Juli 2009)

ist das 89er Baujahr verbrieft? Dem "Pinnacle" Schriftzug nach ist das eher von 92/93. Das wuerde auch besser zur Plakette am Lenkkopf passen. Oder ist es mal neu lackiert worden?

Gruss, Carsten


----------



## a.f.tiga (6. Juli 2009)

Ein Freund hatte mir damals den Rahmen aus den Staaten mitgebracht und vielleicht täusche ich mich im Jahrgang. Lack ist aber definitiv original. Kann man über die Rahmennummer das Alter bestimmen?
Nr. wäre N09920236. Aber nach 92 kann's wirklich nicht sein.

Gruss Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldschooler (6. Juli 2009)

09/92 

gruber assist in der sattelstütze?!


----------



## a.f.tiga (6. Juli 2009)

Danke, dann wäre das auch geklärt mit dem Datum.

Für Gruber Assist ist das Sattelrohr zu schmal. Die Lösung ist ein Hinterradnabenmotor von Bafang.


----------



## CarstenB (6. Juli 2009)

ja, september 92, also ein 93er modell. dann sollten die schriftzuege auch schon "debossed" sein - also einlackiert und nicht aufgeklebt.


----------



## a.f.tiga (6. Juli 2009)

Ja das ist richtig die Schriftzüge sind einlackiert, die Farbe ist ein Rotorange, welches aber durch die optische Überlagerung der Pigmente von Gelb und Magenta entsteht und je nach Licht sich ändern kann.

Gruss Andreas


----------



## schnegg314 (9. Juli 2009)

Naja, kein Rotorange, aber das Licht spielt auch ganz hübsch damit, oder?


----------



## schnegg314 (9. Juli 2009)

Man bekommt nicht genug davon...


----------



## Biff (10. Juli 2009)

uah!!

Candy Red! Nach Painted Desert und Storm mein Top-Favorit 
Absolut top!!
Jens


----------



## CarstenB (10. Juli 2009)

jaaa, CR ist wunderschoen... gabs auch auf dem Adroit, haette ich damals doch kaufen sollen


----------



## zaskar-le (10. Juli 2009)

Die Farbe ist wirklich sehr, sehr huebsch. Irgendwie wird meine Klein-Wunschliste immer laenger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (10. Juli 2009)

Klasse!


----------



## Biff (10. Juli 2009)

ja, ein echter Knaller auch in MC2....

Carsten, gab es den die MC2-LVE anno ´94 in Candy Red?





Jens


----------



## CarstenB (11. Juli 2009)

ansich muesste die mc2 94 und 95 schon noch in rahmenfarbe lackiert worden sein und mc2 sticker sollten auch drauf sein. ich denke nicht, dass das nicht gemacht worden ist, wenn ein rahmen in einer farbe von den "billigeren" modellen lackiert wurde. gibt's denn noch andere mc2 attitudes und adroits die einfarbig lackiert sind (ausser schwarz)? mir faellt gerade keins ein - aber hier ist es zum denken auch viel zu heiss...

gruebel... 2 oder 3 pearl white attitudes kenn ich aber bei denen ist der mc2 auch in rahmenfarbe.


----------



## argh (11. Juli 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Die Farbe ist wirklich sehr, sehr huebsch. Irgendwie wird meine Klein-Wunschliste immer laenger...



Das geht mir ähnlich! Die Bikes sehen zum Teil so superklasse aus, dass ich in der Zwischenzeit der Meinung bin, unbedingt mal ein Klein haben zu müssen- aaaber: die sind doch auch in 22" recht klein (haha), da sie anders vermessen werden, oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?!


----------



## HOLZWURM (11. Juli 2009)

Hallo Freaks

ich musste die Erfahrung machen, das die KLEINS- auch CANDY RED und PAINTED DESERT  im Original noch viel viel schöner sind, als auf jedem Foto.

Merci vielmals

Holzwurm


----------



## Nightstorm95 (11. Juli 2009)

KLEIN ... Teil No. 1

@ käpt'n Kaba: wie ein KLEIN "klein-typisch" vermessen wird, findest Du auf Wundel's Homepage.

Candy Red ... ZEITLOS Schööön !!!

KLEIN ... Teil No. 2

Ganz offensichtlich wächst die KLEIN Fan-Gemeinde mehr u. mehr ... mit den nachfolgenden Zeilen möchte ich meine o.a. Einschätzung nochmals verstärken wollen:

Seit 15 Jahren fahre ich nun ausschl. KLEIN; in diesem Zeitraum hab ich 9 Modelle besessen (MC 1 & MC 2). Das 10. Bike wird auch wieder ein KLEIN sein (oder doch ein Schwinn Excelsior  ).
Warum ?
Alle Bikes haben / hatten folgendes gemeinsam:
*Mega-Sportlichkeit *u. einen sehr hohen Grad an *Zuverlässigkeit* ... verbunden mit einem Outfit (Lackierung), das sich m. E. ganz erheblich aus der gesamten MTB-Masse abhebt. Natürlich gibt es da auch Ausnahmen.

Da ich meine Bikes als Fortbewegungsmittel (Auto vor 25 Jahren abgeschafft), Sportgerät u. auch als Sammlerobjekt nutze; somit viele viele Kilometer pro Jahr fahre ... in keiner Lebenssituation hat mich eines meiner KLEIN's in Stich gelassen. *NULL Probleme *mit Innenlagern, Steuerkopflagern, Verrutschen v. Sattelstützen, Schaltungsaugen, Lackprobleme, Zug-Innenverlegung und und und ...

Die *präzise Fertigung *schätze ich am KLEIN ganz besonders und ich liebe diese Ausfallenden:





Um das Fading der MC 1-Modelle sollte man wissen; bei entspr. Beachtung behalten sie aber auch noch nach vielen vielen Jahren ihren Glanz.
Das die Top-Modelle fast ausschl. auf eines ausgerichtet sind / waren - nämlich RennEinsatz .... sollte man auch auf seinen Plan haben.
Ein großer KLEIN-Sammler sagte einmal zu mir: "KLEIN's sind *reine Sportwagen*, die Betonung liegt auf Sportwagen" ! RECHT hat er damit !!! Mit anderen Worten: Sportliche Autos sind was anderes ! Wer Komfort bei den HT-Modellen sucht, ist bei KLEIN "nicht wirklich" richtig aufgehoben.
Über die "ratten-scharfen" Lackierungen wird hier ja sehr häufig reflektiert ... sie sind ja auch sehr sehr reizvoll ... die eigentlichen Stärken eines KLEIN's liegen aber woanders.

In diesem Sinne  
viel KLEIN-Freude /-träume u. Erfüllung 
wünscht ... Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HOLZWURM (11. Juli 2009)

Hallo MAX

Oh diese Löcher in den Ausfallenden.

Hört das denn nie auf.

Merci

Holzwurm

Fehlt nur noch der schwarze MEGABITE Z MAX WCS in schwarz in 2,1- in neu


----------



## storcky (11. Juli 2009)

Nightstorm95 schrieb:


> KLEIN ... Teil No. 1
> 
> KLEIN ... Teil No. 2
> 
> ...




Wenn das mal keine Leidenschaft ist! Ich kann es verstehen


----------



## zingel (11. Juli 2009)

Nightstorm95 schrieb:


> "KLEIN's sind *reine Sportwagen*



Sportwagen gehören rot.


----------



## HOLZWURM (11. Juli 2009)

Hallo

In Deutschland gab es früher Trecker in Rot, und im Vergleich zu einem Adroit ist das Mountain Klein wirklich ein bleischwerer Trecker.

Aber als Sammelobjekt völlig okay.

Ich habe vorhin beim PLAYBOY angerufen, und vorgeschlagen die GATOR Ausfallendenvon Max im nächsten PLAYBOY aúf der Klappseitezu zu zeigen.

Die überlegen noch

Merci

Holzwurm


----------



## monacofranze (11. Juli 2009)

hab ein rot/orangenes pulse von etwa 95 in die finger bekommen...mit kompletter campagnolo   bilder folgen....ehr hui oder pfui, so auf den ersten "blick"


----------



## gullygully (11. Juli 2009)

Nightstorm95 schrieb:


> KLEIN ... Teil No. 1
> 
> @ käpt'n Kaba: wie ein KLEIN "klein-typisch" vermessen wird, findest Du auf Wundel's Homepage.
> 
> ...




 RESPECT


----------



## Biff (12. Juli 2009)

Max, das Photo ist ja wohl rattenscharf  

Thilo, kannst Du aus der Perspektive auch mal Dein PD MC1 fotografieren?

Jens


----------



## Blumenhummer (12. Juli 2009)

Das Photo von Max ist einfach super. 

Die Farben kommen einfach unglaublich gut zur Geltung...


----------



## zingel (12. Juli 2009)

HOLZWURM schrieb:


> und im Vergleich zu einem Adroit ist das Mountain Klein wirklich ein bleischwerer Trecker.




Obwohl du ausschliesslich 90er Kleins sammelst, hätt ich dir doch etwas mehr Weitblick zugetraut. Dann wüsstest du, dass es in den Jahren von 85 bis 91/92 etliche Entwicklungsvortschritte gegeben hat und auch noch einige andere Bikemarken gab! 1985 war der Mountainkleinrahmen einer der leichtesten und steifsten, genau wie das Adroit 1991. 

Aber Ansichten sind verschieden. Die Fast&Furious-Typen würden einen Jaguar E-Type schliesslich auch als alten Trecker belächeln.


----------



## Sascha123 (12. Juli 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> Aber Ansichten sind verschieden. Die Fast&Furious-Typen würden einen Jaguar E-Type schliesslich auch als alten Trecker belächeln.



Nee, die würden Carbonbikes fahren und keine "schweren Kleins".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biff (12. Juli 2009)

monacofranze schrieb:


> hab ein rot/orangenes pulse von etwa 95 in die finger bekommen...mit kompletter campagnolo   bilder folgen....ehr hui oder pfui, so auf den ersten "blick"




hui !!

Jens


----------



## CarstenB (12. Juli 2009)

Biff schrieb:


> hui !!
> 
> Jens



aber nur, wenn's innenliegende kabel hat


----------



## Biff (12. Juli 2009)

CarstenB schrieb:


> ansich muesste die mc2 94 und 95 schon noch in rahmenfarbe lackiert worden sein und mc2 sticker sollten auch drauf sein. ich denke nicht, dass das nicht gemacht worden ist, wenn ein rahmen in einer farbe von den "billigeren" modellen lackiert wurde. gibt's denn noch andere mc2 attitudes und adroits die einfarbig lackiert sind (ausser schwarz)? mir faellt gerade keins ein - aber hier ist es zum denken auch viel zu heiss...
> 
> gruebel... 2 oder 3 pearl white attitudes kenn ich aber bei denen ist der mc2 auch in rahmenfarbe.



Das da:
http://www.mombat.org/1995_Klein_adroit.htm

und ein paar Attitudes in Race Red kenn ich auch noch.

Jens


----------



## monacofranze (13. Juli 2009)

darfs ichs zeigen, obwohl ich eigentlich nichts damit anfangen kann??? wollts für meine freundin, aber die mag das rot/orange nicht....no comment...






leider teilweise korrossion oder wie auch immer das bröselt schön unterm lack...



campa mit campa daumies



....sehr schön fährt es sich...ist aber mir verflixt nochmal zu klein ( glaub 46er ists...)


----------



## CarstenB (13. Juli 2009)

ui, noch ein pulse in painted desert! ist ein "small", 19". sehr schoen (von ein paar details mal abgesehen...)


----------



## Biff (13. Juli 2009)

ist ein 43iger ("s" wie Carsten schon schrieb). Die Farbe gefällt Deiner Freundin nicht ... versteh einer die Frauen....
Die Lackblasen gab es beim Pulse, MC2 & Co eher selten und sind typisch MC1. Da hast Du mal wirklich Pech....
Jens


----------



## oldschooler (14. Juli 2009)

hatte meine deep forrest pulse auch 

dennoch sehr sehr schönes PD


----------



## storcky (16. Juli 2009)

nun endlich ist es (fast) fertig und wollte es euch nicht vorenthalten 

BBCode für ausgewählte Bilder anzeigen


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 





was noch fehlt - ja ihr habe es schon bemerkt - die Griffe, die Cook´s Kappen in schwarz, ein paar Eggbeater und das Kettchen und man sieht es nicht - das 5er öl für die sl/ti ...und ab geht´s auf die erste runde mit dem neuen SSP schätzchen im stall

ich freu mich über eure anregungen was parts, farben und verfeinerungen angehen


----------



## BonelessChicken (17. Juli 2009)

Schwarze Faltenbälge würden das Ganze noch etwas frischer aussehen lassen denke ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lazylarco (17. Juli 2009)

Ich würde nen schwarzen Chris King Steuersatz verbauen.
Wenn du lustig bist, könntest ja ne pinke Kette dranmontieren...


----------



## zaskar-le (17. Juli 2009)

...ich würde die Gabel durch eine FSX ersetzen und auch den schon angesprochenen Steuersatz gegen einen schwarzen tauschen.


----------



## zingel (17. Juli 2009)

lazylarco schrieb:


> Wenn du lustig bist, könntest ja ne pinke Kette dranmontieren...



ou jaaa! ...lasst und lustig sein!


----------



## Splatter666 (17. Juli 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> ou jaaa! ...lasst und lustig sein!


----------



## storcky (17. Juli 2009)

an einen pinken KING (fehlt mir leider die pinke) hab ich wirklich schon gedacht, zumal der sichTunespanner in fast pink auch gar nicht so über am Moonrise macht. aber wie ich soeben glücklicherweiser erfahren durfte wird bald dieses schmuckstück am rascal glänzen:







pinke kette hmm naja - ich fahre meine bikes und denke die wird nur 1mal pink sein 

zur fsx - ich hab noch ne 2. sl ti in noch miserablerem zustand und überlegt die in farbe der bremsen (grau - anthrazit) lackieren zu lassen, aber finde die goldige forke gerade irgendwie nett anzusehen


----------



## der_schwabe (17. Juli 2009)

@storcky: das ist lustich... ich biete denselben Steuersatz zur Zeit bei Ebay an... meiner ist NOS und NIB. 

Gruss
der_schwabe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lazylarco (18. Juli 2009)

Das mit der Kette dürfte eigentlich kein Problem sein.
Du fährst ja SS, also gibts ja keine Schaltvorgänge,
bei denen die Kette seitlich einsüffen kann...

Fahre ne gelbe Kette bei meinem SS, da tut sich nichts.


----------



## robo.le (20. Juli 2009)

hallo, ich  bin neu hier dabei....erstmal nen riesen lob für eure absolut geilen klein's
ich will mir meinen jugendtraum jetzt mal erfüllen.....
und hab eine menge fragen....
1. was ist der unterschied zwischen Attitude und Adroit???
2. welche rahmengröße würdet ihr bei einer  größe von 1,79m empfehlen??
3. wo liegt der unterschied zwischen MC1 und MC2?? außer in der offentsichtlichen anderen befestigung?? 
4. wohnt einer von euch in sachsen??
5. will grad einer von euch nen komplettrad oder nen Rahmen/gabel/vorbau set veräußern?? zustand 1 - 2???


----------



## lazylarco (20. Juli 2009)

Lies dich hier halt erst mal ein Junge, bevor du hier solche Texte schreibst! 

Ich denke du findest auf den letzten 45 Seiten dieses Threads genug Infos...


----------



## zingel (20. Juli 2009)

Infos für Newbies: www.wundel.com


----------



## uschibert (22. Juli 2009)

Hallo KLEIN-Experten,

ich bin ja auch relativ neu hier bei mtb-news und auch kein alu-Experte, aber ich stelle trotzdem mal eine ketzerische Frage. Ich beabsichtige mir ein 1992'er attitude in horizon zuzulegen, und wollte mal fragen auf was ich so achten sollte? Vielleicht kann ja der Eine oder Andere hier den Checker mimen und mir ein paar sachdienliche Hinweise zum GebrauchtKLEINkauf geben. Folgende mögliche Mängel bzw. Problembereiche sind mir bereits bekannt: Risse an der Sattelklemme, ausgelutschte Gewinde an den Flaschenhalterösen und dem Antichainsuckteil bzw. Risse ausgehend von diesen Ösen, Materialabtrag im Bereich der Ausfallenden, Blasen unterm Lack, ausgeblichener Lack, aufgebohrte Zuganschläge, Anfälligkeit für Dellen.
Was gibt es sonst noch so, auf was sollte ich besonders achten. Welche "Sollbruchstellen" sind euch noch so bekannt? Speziell evtl. 1992'er Modelle betreffend.
Bin dankbar für jede Hilfe. Danke schonmal.

Gruß!


----------



## CarstenB (22. Juli 2009)

bei den ersten attitudes (1990) ist ab und an der lenkkopf abgebrochen da die schweissnaehte nicht genug ins material gingen. das ist aber bei den 92ern nicht mehr ueblich. trotzdem da auch auf risse achten, da es ja auch ein alter rahmen sein kann, der 92 neu lackiert worden ist. 
die gummidichtungen am lenkkopf werden sproede und sind kaum noch zu bekommen. lenker gekuerzt und die enden dann durch barends eingedrueckt. innenlager und lenkkopflager verschlissen. chainsuck kann so tief sein, dass die kettenstrebe knackt. innenseite des rechten ausfallendes durch die kette angeschliffen. gewinde im schaltauge kaputt. innenseite der kettenstreben durch zu dicken reifen angeschliffen. 
ansonsten sind sie aber ganz robust 
gerissene sattelstuezenklemme und heftiger chainsuck sind aber die klassischen schaeden.


----------



## CarstenB (23. Juli 2009)

Mardi Gras repaint von jonrock auf retrobike. gut gemacht!











und Rain Forest (noch ohne klarlack)






also in zukunft: augen auf, wenn's original sein soll 

hier noch der thread dazu, er hat auch andere lackierungen gut drauf...

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=48408&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=


----------



## maka82 (23. Juli 2009)

der absolute Wahnsinn...
Nicht unbedingt für Sammler, die auf Originalität pochen, aber Hut ab


----------



## euphras (23. Juli 2009)

maka82 schrieb:


> der absolute Wahnsinn...
> Nicht unbedingt für Sammler, die auf Originalität pochen, aber Hut ab



Ich habe mir den ganzen Faden durchgelesen. Da war eine Abbildung einer originalen LVE dabei, da habe ich gedacht "wow, der repaint ist besser als das Original!"

Und mir kam derselbe Gedanke, wie einigen der Beitragenden: Altes verranztes KLEIN besorgen und von Jon lackieren lassen - nein - Lackieren ist der falsche Ausdruck - in ein Kunstwerk verwandeln lassen....


----------



## Ketterechts (23. Juli 2009)

Da ich momentan keine Zeit hab selbst anständige Bilder von meinem Attitude zu machen , hier mal ein Bild , welches beim Klein Treffen in Schorndorf geschossen wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (23. Juli 2009)

Das hat aber kein Fotograf gemacht, oder?


----------



## zingel (23. Juli 2009)

scheinbar doch.

zu meinem Erstaunen hab ich das Gefühl, dass ich es besser hinbekommen hätte..


----------



## bike24 (23. Juli 2009)

CarstenB schrieb:


> Mardi Gras repaint von jonrock auf retrobike. gut gemacht!
> 
> http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=48408&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=



Der Typ ist ja echt der Hammer. Ich muß jetzt mal fragen, sind das alle seine Bikes? Oder macht der das beruflich? Da kann man echt nur den Hut ziehen.

Stephan


----------



## CarstenB (23. Juli 2009)

nebenberuflich. es begann dereinst mit der lackierung von seinem eigenen und hat sich seit dem ordentlich weiter entwickelt. er hat aber frueher mal als airbrusher gearbeitet. noch sind seine preise auch recht guenstig.


----------



## wtb_rider (23. Juli 2009)

wahnsinn, bin aus dem staunen nicht mehr raus zu bekommen.
hut ab.

kay


----------



## Miracoolx (23. Juli 2009)

Es geht immer - billiger.de! Attitude im Angebot ã


----------



## Biff (25. Juli 2009)

Soll der Aufbau vom PD Adroit in blau oder in silber erfolgen? Was meint Ihr?
Blau: blaue Stütze, XTR Kurbeln...
Silber: Syncros Stütze, silberne Avids, XTR Kurbeln....

Also eher Richtung blau oder silber gehen...?






















Jens


----------



## Henning W (25. Juli 2009)

Nee, das mit dem blau würde ich lassen ! In silber kommt der Rahmen mehr zur Geltung. 

Eddie


----------



## CarstenB (25. Juli 2009)

schwarz oder silber bitte. blau passt da ueberhaupt nicht. und die avids sind m.e. auch nicht der hit fuer ein klein. zu unschlicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HOLZWURM (25. Juli 2009)

Hallo Jens

Also Painted desert und gold, so habe ich es gemacht.
Goldene KING, den Rest Tune und dazu noch STICKY CRAZE in Gold.

Dazu habe ich mir auch die neuen TUNE Spannner bestellt, und als Sahnehaube eine goldene KCNC SL Kett in gold montiert.

Bei den Bremshebeln bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, aber wenn meine Grafton Perchs mal fertig sind, dann wird wieder umgebaut, aber goldene PAUL Hebel sahen blöd aus. Nokons in gold waren wieder zu glänzend

Ich hätte eventuell noch goldnene MOTOLITES für Dich.

Merci

Holzwurm


----------



## Blumenhummer (25. Juli 2009)

Biff schrieb:


> PD Adroit in blau



Die blaue Variante ist in diesem Fall nach meinem unmaßgeblichen Dafürhalten eine - um es möglichst freundlich zu formulieren - mittelprächtige Katastrophe. Das ist ganz klar ein Fall für den Fertigmacher-Thread. Bitte nicht...



HOLZWURM schrieb:


> Painted desert und gold



Das klingt VIEL besser. Schwarz (oder eine entsprechende Kombination) wäre sicherlich noch eine Alternative.


----------



## Biff (25. Juli 2009)

gefällt euch das nicht?

http://www.oldklein.com/kleinit/AdroitDesertAndre.htm


Jens


----------



## HOLZWURM (25. Juli 2009)

Hallo Biff

Das sieht eben gar nicht aus. 

Aber über Geschmack kann man eben votrefflich streiten.

Aber es muss Dir gefallen

Außerdem ist der Rahmen ein repaint

Dann bastle eine XTR 900 dran, und gut ist

Schönen Abend noch

Holzwurm


----------



## zaskar-le (25. Juli 2009)

...um es diplomatisch auszudrücken: ich würde silber nehmen


----------



## Nightstorm95 (25. Juli 2009)

Guten Abend Jens,

KLEIN Adroit MC 2 in *"Painted Desert" *... hiermit verbinde ich prompt *Exklusivität u. Sportlichkeit *auf höchstem Niveau; gestützt auf o.a. Attribute würde ich nachfolgende Spezifikation in NOS empfehlen:
... XTR 910 komplett
... schwarze Syncros m. schwarzen Flite
... silber-hochglänzende Felgen (z.B. ARAYA RM-395, SUN CR-16)
... DeathGrips 2.35; optional vllt. doch - skinwall-Pneus 
... PAUL Fire Ball
... KLEIN Instinct

"Respektvolle" Grüsse ... Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biff (25. Juli 2009)

Nightstorm95 schrieb:


> Guten Abend Jens,
> 
> KLEIN Adroit MC 2 in *"Painted Desert" *... hiermit verbinde ich prompt *Exklusivität u. Sportlichkeit *auf höchstem Niveau; gestützt auf o.a. Attribute würde ich nachfolgende Spezifikation in NOS empfehlen:
> ... XTR 910 komplett
> ...




Hallo Max,

...XTR 910 habe ich komplett
...schwarze Syncros mit Flite EVO I habe ich hier
...Felgen sind schon drin (Tune Mag 70 / 160...ich weiß, es passt nicht )
... DeathGrip 1.95 sind dran, skinwall-Pneus liegen immernoch bei Dir 
... Paul Fire Ball habe ich nicht in silber
... Klein Instinct habe ich hier

Viele Grüsse
Jens


----------



## argh (25. Juli 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> ...um es diplomatisch auszudrücken: ich würde silber nehmen



Genau! 

Obwohl ich auf das Bike, mit blauen Parts aufgebaut, gespannt wäre...


----------



## HOLZWURM (25. Juli 2009)

Hallo Jens

Mit XTR 900/910 wird das sicher ein total aufregendes Rad. so wie noch nie schon 1000 mal gesehen.

Mir schlafen da jetzt bei dem Gedanken schon jetzt die Füsse ein.

Aber wenn Du ein rotes KOOKA Blatt montierst, dann wird das schon individueller.

Danke

Holzwurm


----------



## Biff (25. Juli 2009)

Klar, da kommt jetzt Rasta dran, Kooka-Blätter, Paul Hebel, Schaltwerk & Umwerfer. Ein Satz Kooka Kurbeln in Rasta werde ich auch noch finden....
Jens


----------



## Nightstorm95 (25. Juli 2009)

Hallo Jens,

Bezug nehmend auf Deine wunderschööönen KLEIN-Aufbauten bin ich mir absolut sicher ... der *"KLEIN-Bolide" wird* nach DEINER, "auf Mass geschneiderten" Zusammenstellung wieder eine Vielzahl/Mehrzahl der LeserInnen  *"verzaubern"* !!!

LG ... Max  

_Ach ja ... "hier u. jetzt nochmals mein Wort drauf" ... zeitnah nach erfolgreichem Abschluss meines Kaufgesuches biete ich Dir zuerst die Ritchey's zum Kauf an. _


----------



## maka82 (25. Juli 2009)

Also blau passt wirklich nicht unbedingt zu PD. Eher zu dem schicken Teil daneben
Matze


----------



## uschibert (1. August 2009)

Hallo KLEIN-Fans,

dank der ergänzenden Tipps von CarstenB konnte ich letztes WE meinen geplanten GebrauchtKLEINkauf erfolgreich und ruhigen Gewissens abschließen, und wollte das Rahmenset nun hier auch mal abbilden.





Es ist gebraucht, aber nicht verbraucht (bzw. zerbraucht). Die Farben kommen ja bekanntlich auf den Fotos nicht so kräftig rüber, wie in natura. Keine Beulen, Dellen, Risse usw., ein paar Stellen hat er schon aber sonst ganz passabel. Eine Frage hätte ich aber noch bezüglich der Innenhüllen für die Züge. Da die Bremshülle zu kurz war und nicht bis durch den Bügel an den Sitzstreben (sondern nur bis kurz hinters Sitzrohr) reichte, habe ich sie durch ein gleichaussehendes Teil aus dem Modellbauladen ersetzt. Ist das o.k. oder risikobehaftet, da die KLEINhüllen evtl. aus "ultraspezialhyper-Kunststoff" sind, oder so?

Aufbauen will ich das Rad übrigens mir schwarzen, teils cnc-Teilen.

Gruß!


----------



## hank_dd (1. August 2009)

Sorry, das ich den Thread für ne kurze Frage nutze.
Da wir gerade bei Linern sind, ist es ein Stilbruch, schwarze Nokon-Liner in ein Sunburst-Klein zu ziehen, ich hab leider keine anderen so schnell bekommen?

Grüße


----------



## Shamus (1. August 2009)




----------



## jörgl (1. August 2009)

Ist zwar a bissle OT, aber ich habe mich neulich an einen Attitude Rahmen erinnert, der 1993 bzw. 1994 bei uns im Shop stand. Der Rahmen hatte eine Farbgebung, die ich bisher kein zweites Mal gesehen habe, auch nicht bei Wundel. Der Rahmen war durchgehend in einem dunklen marmorierten GrauBlau lackiert. Der Rahmen war auch relativ lange im Shop, da eher die grelleren und bunteren Farben nachgefragt wurden.

Hat einer von Euch 'ne Idee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenB (3. August 2009)

jörgl schrieb:


> Ist zwar a bissle OT, aber ich habe mich neulich an einen Attitude Rahmen erinnert, der 1993 bzw. 1994 bei uns im Shop stand. Der Rahmen hatte eine Farbgebung, die ich bisher kein zweites Mal gesehen habe, auch nicht bei Wundel. Der Rahmen war durchgehend in einem dunklen marmorierten GrauBlau lackiert. Der Rahmen war auch relativ lange im Shop, da eher die grelleren und bunteren Farben nachgefragt wurden.
> 
> Hat einer von Euch 'ne Idee?



klingt wie "Gossamer". eine 93er lackierung die nicht sehr haeufig ist und in den katalogen nicht auftaucht. kenn ich bisher nur auf mc1 attitudes. ist graubblau mit dunklen rauchschlieren.











achtung, spengles. auf den link also auf eigenes risiko klicken  

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...ttitude_Gossomer_Paint;_2008,_03._09.,_02.JPG


----------



## jörgl (3. August 2009)

CarstenB schrieb:


> klingt wie "Gossamer". eine 93er lackierung die nicht sehr haeufig ist und in den katalogen nicht auftaucht. kenn ich bisher nur auf mc1 attitudes. ist graubblau mit dunklen rauchschlieren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Spitze Carsten, genau so sah er aus


----------



## HOLZWURM (3. August 2009)

Hallo

Ein medium MOONRISE Attitude steht bei marktplaats.nl zum Verkauf


Merci 

Holzwurm


----------



## Radlerin (3. August 2009)

Man kann auch ohne Bilder zitieren... 

@Shamus: Der Helm ist lustig!


----------



## jörgl (3. August 2009)

Radlerin schrieb:


> Man kann auch ohne Bilder zitieren...



Mach Dir nicht ins Hemd.....


----------



## Cycleshark (3. August 2009)

CarstenB schrieb:


> klingt wie "Gossamer". eine 93er lackierung die nicht sehr haeufig ist und in den katalogen nicht auftaucht. kenn ich bisher nur auf mc1 attitudes. ist graubblau mit dunklen rauchschlieren.
> 
> achtung, spengles. auf den link also auf eigenes risiko klicken
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...ttitude_Gossomer_Paint;_2008,_03._09.,_02.JPG



der 22" spenglebomber fährt nun hier in zürichstan umher. ohne spengle


----------



## höhenangst (8. August 2009)

hi , hab heute ein Projekt fast vollendet
paar Kleinigkeiten wie grüne Nippel hinten und ein grüner Spacer müssen noch getauscht werden
bin mit dem Ergebnis noch nicht hupro zufrieden , ich glaub ein grünes Kettenblatt wirkt da Wunder 
falls jemand eins abzugeben hat pnt mich ! 
das Rad ist ein fast jungfräuliches 94ziger Puls mit ZipGrip in Puget Morning , mit neu eloxierten oder Neuteilen aufgebaut 
so und jetzt n paar Bilder


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (8. August 2009)

Sehr sehr schön  Die Kassette fordert aber bergauf den ganzen Man 
Gab's die Bremsen in grün, oder wurden die auch neu coloriert?


----------



## pago79 (8. August 2009)

Ja, gefällt
Einzig die Judy will farblich nicht so wirklich ins Bild passen.
Eine grüne STM hätte imho was...

Gruß
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## höhenangst (9. August 2009)

neu eloxiert wurde nur der Vorbau und die Precision Bremshebel, der Rest war original so 
die Judy ist leider etwas zu hell , wollte Sie aber auch nicht nachlackieren lassen 
ach und wegen der Kassette brauch ich mir keine Gedanken machen, sind ja keine Pedalen dran


----------



## Protorix (9. August 2009)

die judy in wagenfarbe würde noch einiges reißen, und ohne shock boots... 
ansonsten top !


----------



## gullygully (9. August 2009)

@ höhenangst

schönes KLEINgeile parts ........ viel spass damit


----------



## lazylarco (12. August 2009)

Protorix schrieb:


> die judy in wagenfarbe würde noch einiges reißen, und ohne shock boots...
> ansonsten top !



Judy in Rahmenfarbe, dann bist du der Chef mit deinem Pulse!


----------



## Radical_53 (12. August 2009)

Unheimlich schick das Pulse. Selten, daß sich jemand so viel Mühe mit den Details gibt 
Die Judy könnte man wirklich noch lackieren, es sei denn das ließe die Felgen optisch allein im Raum stehen.


----------



## Blumenhummer (12. August 2009)

pago79 schrieb:


> Eine grüne STM hätte imho was...



Feine Idee...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onza98 (12. August 2009)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Sehr sehr schön  Die Kassette fordert aber bergauf den ganzen Man



...wer weiß ob es jemals gefahren wird


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (12. August 2009)

onza98 schrieb:


> ...wer weiß ob es jemals gefahren wird



Das hatte Höhenangst ja schon geklärt


----------



## jörgl (12. August 2009)

Bei der Suche nach Teilen für mein KLEIN ist mir auch das wieder in die Hände gefallen. 'Ne ausgezeichnete Basis für ein Repaint. Die schönsten Farben als Realvorlage...

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/436293]
	
[/URL]


----------



## CarstenB (12. August 2009)

na, wer kann die lackierungen alle richtig benennen?

aus dem kopf meine ich.


----------



## jörgl (12. August 2009)

Painted Desert, Sea'n'Sky, Coral Reef, Puget Morning, Moonrise und dann wars es bei mir auch schon......


----------



## CarstenB (12. August 2009)

das stimmt schon mal.


----------



## newsboy (12. August 2009)

CarstenB schrieb:


> na, wer kann die lackierungen alle richtig benennen?
> aus dem kopf meine ich.



wahrscheinlich siehst du nicht bis zum bildschirm hin, he?! 
mir genügt mein pd adroit als zg.


----------



## CarstenB (12. August 2009)

newsboy schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich siehst du nicht bis zum bildschirm hin, he?!
> mir genügt mein pd adroit als zg.



pffft. das ist ein candy red attitude das du da hast.

dafuer hab ich ein von helfrich geschweisstes mountain proto tandem mit federung hinten und parallelogramgabel vorne. wuerde ich glatt gegen dein zg adroit tauschen aber du willst ja nicht


----------



## kadaverfleisch (12. August 2009)

CarstenB schrieb:


> pffft. das ist ein candy red attitude das du da hast.



...das werde ich mir anschauen und wenns mir gefällt, nehm ichs mit nach Berlin 

Gruß
Micha


----------



## höhenangst (12. August 2009)

@ all : danke für das positive feedback


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## newsboy (13. August 2009)

das bild könnte besser sein. aber bestimmt kein zahnarztrad...







ashok


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (13. August 2009)

Oh je


----------



## Rockyman (13. August 2009)

Somit ist auch die Frage nach der passenden Federgabel für`s KLEIN bestens beantwortet 

Bikergruss,  Rocky


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (13. August 2009)

Genau, ne ATZ, nur woher nehmen


----------



## andy1 (13. August 2009)

ist die Klein-Gabel umgedreht? Ich sehe keine Cantibolzen...


----------



## newsboy (13. August 2009)

andy1 schrieb:


> ist die Klein-Gabel umgedreht? Ich sehe keine Cantibolzen...



yepp, muss man so montieren die atz...


----------



## lazylarco (13. August 2009)

Boh!
Was hat der Kerl denn bitte für ne Monsterübersetzung auf dem Bild!
So was hat man ja nicht mal aufm Bahnrad!
Vor allem nur 2 Kettenblätter,
was für nen Umwerfer soll das das schalten können???
Was für ein Stier...

Wie fährt sich so nen ATZ System?
Scheint mir eher windig zu sein, oder?
Vor allem am Hinterbau...


----------



## Henning W (13. August 2009)

http://mtbwm.de/MTB_fahrer_perakis.htm


----------



## Shamus (13. August 2009)

Finnish Dh race 1993


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## badbushido (13. August 2009)

Henning W schrieb:


> http://mtbwm.de/MTB_fahrer_perakis.htm



Diese Website hat auch schon fast Sammlerstatus!?
Danke für den Link
Lustigerweise öffnet sich sogar ein Sex pop up Fenster.


----------



## lazylarco (14. August 2009)

musst dir halt bei mozilla den adblocker ad-on runterlanden...


----------



## Biff (14. August 2009)




----------



## Shamus (14. August 2009)

One for me, Please!


----------



## Splatter666 (14. August 2009)

Falls eben jemand den Knall gehört haben sollte: keine Angst, das war ich, als ich von meinem Bürostuhl gefallen bin 

So was von gesellschaftsschädigend, alle Attitudes für sich zu reservieren...



Ciao, Splat

PS: Die Mietze is klasse


----------



## stylzdavis (14. August 2009)

Ist da eins für mich über?
Das gehört ja schon fast verboten....
Geile Fotos, naja so toll sind sie auch nicht, das eine hat sogar einen
"Chainsuck" 

Neidisch
Stylz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (14. August 2009)

Ein ausgesprochen hübsches Ensemble - und ein sehr nettes Miezekätzchen...


----------



## HOLZWURM (14. August 2009)

Hallo Biff

Da es bis heute noch nicht einmal zu einem DANKESCHÖN gereicht hat, und auch Du mich nicht über die Übergabe informiert hast, frage ich mich:

Wann kann ich mit der zugesagten LVE rechnen??

Merci vielmals

Holzwurm


----------



## maka82 (14. August 2009)

@Biff: neeee oder!?


----------



## Biff (14. August 2009)

Thilo,

bedankt habe ich mich bereits am Montag!!

Telefoniert hatten wir am Dienstag (da war ich im Zug). Dort teilte ich Dir mit, dass ich das Rad am Montag abgeholt hatte!!!

Die LVE ist noch hier.

Jens


----------



## Nightstorm95 (14. August 2009)

Hallo Jens,

*"Ohne Worte" *...  ... 3 Dinosaurier auf einen Schlag !
*Fantastisch* ... die Kombination S & S u. White Industr. !

Viel Freude damit ... Max 
___________________________________
_"Eleganz heißt nicht, ins Auge zu fallen,
sondern im Gedächtnis zu bleiben."_
-Giorgio Armani-


----------



## Blumenhummer (14. August 2009)

Nightstorm95 schrieb:


> *Fantastisch* ... die Kombination S & S u. White Industr.



Yep, das passt einfach...


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (14. August 2009)

Glückwunsch Jens   , aber warum  , zum eventuellen Tauschen?


----------



## Hoerni (14. August 2009)

@ Biff - nicht schlecht

Nennt man diesen Status des fortgeschrittenen Sammlertums nun "krankhaft" oder gar "chronisch"??

Ohne Worte...

Cheers,

Hörni


----------



## HOLZWURM (14. August 2009)

Hallo Biff

Hier waren gerade 3 große Männer mit schwarzen Augenbinden, die nach deiner Adresse gefragt haben.

Kann ich die so weitergeben??

Merci vielmals

Holzwurm


----------



## k.wein (14. August 2009)

Ich habe die Adresse auch. Eines der drei würde als Schweigegeld reichen.
Aber im Ernst: schöne Sammlung. Ich hoffe ,ich finde auch mal ein schönes in 22 ".
Gruß.
      Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kailinds (15. August 2009)

Nächstes Projekt:


----------



## Kampfmaschine (15. August 2009)

Ein Absoluter Traum das ADROIT!
Bitte Bilder wenn es fertig ist!


----------



## Biff (16. August 2009)

Ah, die Strata aus dem 20th Anny Adroit 

...dem Adroit würde meine XT Komplettgruppe gut stehen.


Jens


----------



## kailinds (16. August 2009)

Ich habe ein komplett XT M737 Gruppe für Adroit. Und ein blaues Tuningsatz für die XT Teile. Ich werde auch blaue Tune AC9, AC16+17 und Starkes Stück benutzen.

Die Gabel und LVE werden natürlich 'Burgundy Blue Linear' lackieren.


----------



## Blumenhummer (16. August 2009)

kailinds schrieb:


> Die Gabel und LVE werden natürlich 'Burgundy Blue Linear' lackieren.



Wer bietet eine solche Lackierung denn in ansprechender Qualität an?


----------



## kailinds (16. August 2009)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Wer bietet eine solche Lackierung denn in ansprechender Qualität an?



Ich verwende vermutlich diesen Maler: http://www.psart.net/

Er ist der selbe, der Storm Attitude von Shamus lackierte.


----------



## Blumenhummer (16. August 2009)

Hallo kailinds,

auf das Ergebnis bin ich schon sehr gespannt! Ich werde gleich mal versuchen, ein paar Bilder von Shamus' Attitude zu entdecken...

Herzliche Grüße!


Volker


----------



## aggressor2 (18. August 2009)

wer findet das KLEIN
gesehn in einer beliebten fernsehserie aus anfang der 90er.





schon lustig...heutzutage tauchen plötzlich überall fixies im fernsehen auf. warn es etwa in den 90ern kleins?


----------



## CarstenB (19. August 2009)

Seinfeld war m.W. die einzige Serie mit einem Klein an der Wand. Ist ein Pinnacle. In einer oder zwei Folgen war es auch mal ein Cannondale.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Apastoli (20. August 2009)

hier ist nu mein klein in PM
daten
XT Rapidfire Schalthebel
XT Kurbel M737
XT Klickies
XT Umwerfer
XTR Schaltwerk
XTR Spiederarm Kassette 9 Fach
White Industries Phantom Titan Nabe hinten
Bullseye Nabe vorn
Mavic 217 SUP Ceramic Felgen
Schwalbe Nobby NIC Reifen vorn (nahezu neu)
Schwalbe Racing Ralph hinten (nahezu neu)
Rock Shox Judy XC
Ringle Titan Schnellspanner
Avid Speed Dial Bremshebel
Avid Tri-Align Cantilever-Bremse
Syncros Sattelstütze
Flite Sattel
RooX Vorbau
Azonic Lenker


----------



## schnegg314 (23. August 2009)

Jaja, die Bremsen kommen noch weg, aber sonst...


----------



## gullygully (23. August 2009)

passen doch perfekt zum adroitoptisch wie farblich

DEAN  absolut KULT

grafton usw. hat doch fast jeder montiert

by

gullygully


----------



## stylzdavis (23. August 2009)

Die Front sieht schon extrem geil aus...
Glückwunsch


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (23. August 2009)

stylzdavis schrieb:


> Die Front sieht schon extrem geil aus...
> Glückwunsch



Weil gerade bei schwarz der extreme Glanz erst so richtig gut zur Geltung kommt  Sehr sehr schön  , nicht so ein Angeberbike wie meins


----------



## lazylarco (23. August 2009)

sehr schickes adroit,
ich finde nur dass scharze laufräder fast besser aussehen würden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shamus (23. August 2009)




----------



## oldschooler (23. August 2009)

vorbau und der flite wollen mir nicht gefallen...

ansonsten 

ich liebe puget... bald wohl auch mal ein paar bilder der maschinerie!


----------



## jörgl (23. August 2009)

oldschooler schrieb:


> vorbau und der flite wollen mir nicht gefallen...



Ich finde weisse Sättel eigentlich todschick, aber dann sollten auch die Lenkergriffe weiss sein, was dann wiederum 'nen schwarzen Lenker erfordert.........

Ansonsten


----------



## Henning W (23. August 2009)

dito ! Vorbau und Flite gefallen mir nicht so gut ansonsten sehr schick !

Eddie


----------



## Shamus (24. August 2009)

Schwarz  Flite und Ringle Zooka, besser?


----------



## Inigo Montoya (24. August 2009)

finde das puls spitze! mich stört eigentlich nur der vorbau. denke ein control tech ahead in schwarz würde sich sehr gut machen.


----------



## lazylarco (25. August 2009)

Das Pulse ist sehr schön aufgebaut.
Mich stört nur der Lenker (ich würd nen schwarzen verbaun)
und die Neigung vom Vorbau (besser wäre es, wenn er die Neigung vom Oberrohr hätte).


----------



## cvs99 (25. August 2009)

Ich kann mich auch täuschen, aber ist die Sattelstütze nicht falschherum montiert? Der Moby Schriftzug und die Skala gehören doch nach vorne, oder?


----------



## Kampfmaschine (25. August 2009)

Wenn ich doch bloß könnte wie ich wollte?

http://cgi.ebay.com/NOS-1994-KLEIN-...ikes?hash=item45edbfdcb4&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## bonebreaker666 (25. August 2009)

Aber 3k$ Startgebot für'n repaint...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (25. August 2009)

3000 Taler für nen Repaint- Rahmen  ,BTW. von wem denn? Im Werk?


----------



## Blumenhummer (25. August 2009)

rainforest1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, Its mine frameset and and can confirm that its Jonrock repaint. I now see "NOS"description is wrong, I used NOS because its never build up and used after repaint. I tell everybody who ask that. Anyone who know if its possible to edit ebay auction text?
> 
> Its a awesome paintjob. Three people who owns orginale Mardigras sayd to me that this one looks just like their orginale. I will not earn much money if its goes for 3000 dollar because the (dent free/ mint) frameset was not cheap+paintjob.



http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=70249


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (25. August 2009)

Und warum sollte man einen "dell free/mint" Rahmen neu lackieren


----------



## Blumenhummer (25. August 2009)

Der Verfall der Sitten ist allgegenwärtig...


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (25. August 2009)

Eben, nen Repaint eines vergammelten Rahmens für sich selber, ok, aber das Ding dann für ein vielfaches als NOS weiterverscherbeln  , aber eigendlich war's arschklar, dass so etwas passieren würde 

Wenn man in den einschlägigen Foren mitliest ist's ja kein Thema, aber wenn man guten Glaubens das sicherlich schöne Stück als Nos ersteigert und dann von nem Kenner das Teil als Fake entlarft wird, bitter


----------



## Blumenhummer (25. August 2009)

Der Anbieter mag ja gemeinhin als netter Kerl bekannt sein. Was er sich hier geleistet hat, ist jedoch nach meinem Empfinden unter aller Kanone...

Man lackiert kein gut erhaltenes oder gar neuwertiges Klein neu. Die Dienste eines engagierten und talentierten Mitforumisten in Anspruch zu nehmen, um "die schnelle Mark" zu machen, geht gar nicht. Dass das Endprodukt derartiger Machenschaft zur Optimierung der Verkaufschancen und zur Maximierung des möglichen Profits dann auch noch als "NOS" beworben wird, zeigt allerspätestens wes Geistes Kind der Anbieter ist.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Für mich ist die Geschichte in mehrfacher Hinsicht eine bodenlose Unverschämtheit. Man könnte auch schlicht und ergreifend von einer riesengroßen Sauerei sprechen.


----------



## pago79 (25. August 2009)

Und warscheinlich wird sowas über kurz oder lang auch noch dazu führen, daß der Jonrock keinen Bock mehr drauf hat den Leuten ihr Klein zu repainten

Gruß
Lars


----------



## CarstenB (25. August 2009)

ist doch in der Auktion deutlich erwaehnt, dass es eine nicht originale Lackierung ist und der VK hat es zumindest auf Retrobike ja auch noch mal klar gestellt. Zumal das Rad ja auch in Jon's thread schon zu sehen war. Jon bietet die Lackierungen gewerblich an - von daher ist es kein Missbrauch eines Forumkollegens finde ich. Er hat ja auch selbst schon von ihm neu lackierte Kleins auf ebay angeboten. 
Was sich unter dem Lack verbirgt ist natuerlich unklar - da hilft nur Nachfragen, Bilder vom originalen Zustand einfordern und dann selbst entscheiden. Wenn man wirklich $3k fuer so etwas ausgeben will, sollte man das sowieso gruendlich recherchieren. Ansonsten hat man offensichtlich mehr Geld als gesunden Menschenverstand...
Die Motivation fuer die ganze Aktion ist mir allerdings auch unklar. Vielleicht gefaellt es dem Besitzer nicht oder er hat sich uebernommen. Gewinnabsicht von Anfang an ist m.E. eher unwahrscheinlich. Ich denke, er testet mal den Markt. Die Chancen, es fuer die Summe verkauft zu bekommen, schaetze ich mal eher gering ein.


----------



## Blumenhummer (25. August 2009)

CarstenB schrieb:


> oder er hat sich uebernommen. Gewinnabsicht von Anfang an ist m.E. eher unwahrscheinlich.



Naja...



			
				rainforest1 schrieb:
			
		

> I also have two MC1 Attitude coming up soon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenB (25. August 2009)

die beiden MC1 Attitudes hat er hier ja schon angeboten. Daher hab ich spekuliert, dass er sich "uebernommen" haben koennte bzw. das Geld fuer etwas (noch) schoeneres braucht. Ist ja auch seine Sache. Bei allen drei Kleins ist der Preis so angesetzt, dass vermutlich fast jeder sie dafuer hergeben wuerde und die Verkaufschancen eher gering sind. So viel Ahnung hat der VK sicher auch vom Markt.


----------



## stylzdavis (25. August 2009)

Man möge mich verbessern aber, MC2 und Mardi Gras sowas wurde doch original nie angeboten soweit ich weiss. 
Irgendwie ist ein repaint Klein für mich kein richtiges Klein mehr egal wie gut es gemacht ist. Original ist eben das einzig wahre. Wenn das so schon losgeht, wer weiss was für perverse Mixturen dann noch kommen.

My 2 Cents
Stylz


----------



## Blumenhummer (25. August 2009)

CarstenB schrieb:


> Bei allen drei Kleins ist der Preis so angesetzt, dass vermutlich fast jeder sie dafuer hergeben wuerde



Spricht dies nicht gerade für eine ausgeprägte Gewinnerzielungsabsicht?



CarstenB schrieb:


> die beiden MC1 Attitudes hat er hier ja schon angeboten.





CarstenB schrieb:


> So viel Ahnung hat der VK sicher auch vom Markt.



Davon, dass es sich bei dem Verkäufer mitnichten um einen ahnungslosen Neuling handelt, gehe ich offen gestanden auch aus. Ihm dürfte mithin unter anderem sehr wohl bekannt sein, welche Bedeutung das Kürzel "NOS" besitzt und wie der Begriff zu verwenden ist...


----------



## CarstenB (25. August 2009)

stylzdavis schrieb:


> Man möge mich verbessern aber, MC2 und Mardi Gras sowas wurde doch original nie angeboten soweit ich weiss.
> Irgendwie ist ein repaint Klein für mich kein richtiges Klein mehr egal wie gut es gemacht ist. Original ist eben das einzig wahre. Wenn das so schon losgeht, wer weiss was für perverse Mixturen dann noch kommen.
> 
> My 2 Cents
> Stylz



doch, ich kenne zumindest ein originales MC2 Adroit mit Strata in Mardi Gras. Es gibt ja auch MC2 Attitudes in Moonrise und Gator und MC2 Adroit in Backfire. 

Carsten


----------



## Biff (25. August 2009)

da gab es doch mal diesen Artikel in der bike mit dem MC2 Adroit in mardi gras. Irgendwo habe ich den noch...
Jens


----------



## Shamus (25. August 2009)

Here:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biff (25. August 2009)

ah MBi, thanks Shamus!  
Jens


----------



## magne (25. August 2009)

Hi, 

I am the owner of this Mardigras. Looking at "NOS" the description was wrong, as I wrote at retrobikes I did mean that it has not been built up and used after repainting. This is corrected in the auction text now. I was clear from the start that this is a repaint frame, so to call this scam, I can not understand. 


Frameset was formerly Sea and Sky. I have Sea already and do not think this is a very cool paint. Had also seen the MC2 Adroit Mardigras as Shamus posted and was therefore interested in making my own MC2 Mardi Gras. Had to do repaint since they are unpossible to buy orginale. Therefore, I did this repaint. I have now bought a even better Klein, so therefore I consider to sell this Mardi, but do not sell at a loss. All over 3000 Dollar is okay, under $ 3000 so I keep it with joy. 

In the case of the 2 other Attitude they are parts of my great Klein collection. I have own them for years and Im now a bit tired of them. Therefore, they are going to be sold. Neither do something if they are not going to be sold, I will love to keep them too.

I'm not a profiteer, but klein enthusiast. I normaly loose money all the time on my frames and parts..


----------



## oldschooler (26. August 2009)

what are the other 2? also repaints?

@all:komm grad von einer langen tour... puget+bora = 
bilder folgen...


----------



## magne (26. August 2009)

oldschooler schrieb:


> what are the other 2? also repaints?
> 
> @all:komm grad von einer langen tour... puget+bora =
> bilder folgen...


 
No, they are orginale, Horizon and Team Storck. 

I only have one repaint frame.


----------



## Blumenhummer (26. August 2009)

magne schrieb:


> I have now bought a even better Klein



Sounds very interesting. What is it?



oldschooler schrieb:


> what are the other 2?



Schau mal hier...


----------



## HOLZWURM (26. August 2009)

Hallo

Also das MARDI Gras lässt mich nicht los.

Da ja nun heutzutage jeder Schnösel ein Klein, oder mehrere hat, und natürlich alle original und natürlich nicht aufgebohrt, fände ich ein repaint eigentlich sehr interessant, gerade als  Sammlerstück, da ja repaints noch selten sind.

Naja bei dem Preis kann ich sicher noch überlegen, und den Klingelbeutel rumgehen lassen.

Schönen Tag noch

Holzwurm


----------



## Kampfmaschine (26. August 2009)

HOLZWURM schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Also das MARDI Gras lässt mich nicht los.
> 
> ...




Da geb ich dir recht! Vor allem ist sehr sehr super geworden!


----------



## maka82 (26. August 2009)

noch sind die selten, aber n paar Jahre hin hat dann jeder ein Gator oder eben Mardi Gras...
aber vieleicht sinken ja dann die preise n bissl


----------



## Blumenhummer (26. August 2009)

HOLZWURM schrieb:


> Also das MARDI Gras lässt mich nicht los.



Das erklärt natürlich, warum Du in Sachen 21"-Adroit nicht in die Hufe kommst...


----------



## Kampfmaschine (28. August 2009)

Eine kleine Seltenheit!

http://cgi.ebay.de/KLEIN-Erstbesitz...äder?hash=item1c0c28cec1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenB (28. August 2009)

Kampfmaschine schrieb:


> Eine kleine Seltenheit!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/KLEIN-Erstbesitz...äder?hash=item1c0c28cec1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



begreif doch bitte, dass das hier eine galerie ist und kein ebay outing thread.


----------



## gullygully (28. August 2009)

CarstenB schrieb:


> begreif doch bitte, dass das hier eine galerie ist und kein ebay outing thread.




finde diese info ganz in ordnung

 du solltest nicht alles so eng sehen

bye

gullygully


----------



## Kampfmaschine (28. August 2009)

CarstenB schrieb:


> begreif doch bitte, dass das hier eine galerie ist und kein ebay outing thread.



Ach, aber wenn andere hier fragen Wer eins zu verkaufen hat,oder weiß wer eins verkaufen möchte, das ist OK?

Werde es mir merken!


----------



## CarstenB (28. August 2009)

Kampfmaschine schrieb:


> Ach, aber wenn andere hier fragen Wer eins zu verkaufen hat,oder weiß wer eins verkaufen möchte, das ist OK?
> 
> Werde es mir merken!



nein, ist es nicht. seit wann rechtfertigt fehlverhalten anderer das eigene? fuer all das ist der basar da. hier sollen einfach schoene fotos von schoenen kleins geposted werden, ist doch nicht so schwer zu akzeptieren denke ich.


----------



## Inigo Montoya (28. August 2009)

CarstenB schrieb:


> nein, ist es nicht. seit wann rechtfertigt fehlverhalten anderer das eigene? fuer all das ist der basar da. hier sollen einfach schoene fotos von schoene kleins geposted werden, ist doch nicht so schwer zu akzeptieren denke ich.


+1
danke!


----------



## MickeyKnox2108 (29. August 2009)

Mein 91´er Attitude repaint Custom-Aufbau, und 93´er Pinnacle, beide in 18

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/445684
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/449998


----------



## argh (29. August 2009)

MickeyKnox2108 schrieb:


> Mein 91´er Attitude repaint Custom-Aufbau, und 93´er Pinnacle, beide in 18
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/445684
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/449998


----------



## MickeyKnox2108 (29. August 2009)

Das Atti´ ist leider nicht so klassisch gehalten.


----------



## gullygully (29. August 2009)

MickeyKnox2108 schrieb:


> Mein 91´er Attitude repaint Custom-Aufbau, und 93´er Pinnacle, beide in 18
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/445684
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/449998




 passt schon ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## retired (29. August 2009)

gullygully schrieb:


> passt schon ....


 
als ob du ahnung hättest. 

alte kleins mit aufgebohrten v-brake führung sowie den, in und ausserhalb der regel dazugehörigen geschmacksfreien aufbauten, ähneln frappant den peinlichen pimp-my-ride basteleien auf mtv.

ze
flo


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (29. August 2009)

retired schrieb:


> ähneln frappant den peinlichen pimp-my-ride basteleien auf mtv.
> 
> ze
> flo



Die hätten aber bestimmt noch 29" Räder reingewürgt  , das Atti ist aber auch so schon gruselig genug


----------



## monacofranze (29. August 2009)

freie welt-frei räder...stylepolizei alarm


----------



## retired (29. August 2009)

hast dich verlaufen, gell? 

hier classic forum, man(n) kümmert sich um den erhalt von schönen fahrrädern und teilen und nicht um die zerstörung


----------



## jörgl (29. August 2009)

retired schrieb:


> als ob du ahnung hättest.
> 
> alte kleins mit aufgebohrten v-brake führung sowie den, in und ausserhalb der regel dazugehörigen geschmacksfreien aufbauten, ähneln frappant den peinlichen pimp-my-ride basteleien auf mtv.
> 
> ...



Ein Fachmann? Im realen Leben auch so der Elefant im Porzellanladen? Wenn Deine Aufbauten das gleiche Niveau haben wie Deine Kommentare dürfte Dein Rad alles bisher dagewesene weit in den Schatten stellen....


----------



## retired (29. August 2009)

ich hab kein klein, alu ist nicht so mein material. 
käme aber trotzdem nie im leben auf die idee löcher zu erweitern um 'ne v-brake an 'nen canti rahmen zu basteln. alles hat(te) so seine zeit.

nicht umsonst gab es von klein 'nen adapter, um die grauslichen basteleien zu verhindern. der ist allerdings nicht wirklich schön.
selber basteln in schön geht  auch,  ist ja in deiner galerie zu sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MickeyKnox2108 (29. August 2009)

So Jungs, mal zur Info! Das Pinnacle hab ich so aufgebohrt günstig gekauft. Nicht schön, aber dafür ist der Lack noch super. Ist ein Gebrauchsrad kein Wallhänger. Das Attitude ist vom Aufbau mittelklassisch und Nicht Aufgebohrt!! Würde ich nie machen, die Optik ist halt Geschmackssache. Also ersma die Brille aufsetzen oder noch´n Kaffee trinken.... Schönen Guten Morgen.


----------



## storcky (29. August 2009)

also ich finde das atti rein von der optik gar ned so übel, schwarz gold kenn man ja schon aber immer wieder schick anzusehen - die Sram schaltung, speziell die shifter sind nicht so mein fall

is das das atti was vor ein paar monaten bei ebay versteigert wurde?


----------



## gullygully (29. August 2009)

kann nicht jeder ein perfektes klein haben,wichtig ist die freude daran
eines zu besitzen ob original oder gepimt


----------



## MickeyKnox2108 (29. August 2009)

ja ist es, hab es aber nicht vom bay. Ist ein Freund von mir. Schaltung, Bremsen,LFRS sind halt moderner wegen dem Fahrkomfort. Hab auch noch ne M-900 Gruppe liegen aber so fährt es einfach besser. 7,8kg mit Pedale


----------



## gullygully (29. August 2009)

MickeyKnox2108 schrieb:


> So Jungs, mal zur Info! Das Pinnacle hab ich so aufgebohrt günstig gekauft. Nicht schön, aber dafür ist der Lack noch super. Ist ein Gebrauchsrad kein Wallhänger. Das Attitude ist vom Aufbau mittelklassisch und Nicht Aufgebohrt!! Würde ich nie machen, die Optik ist halt Geschmackssache. Also ersma die Brille aufsetzen oder noch´n Kaffee trinken.... Schönen Guten Morgen.




@mickeyknox

ärgere dich nicht,gibt immer solche kotzbrocken


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (29. August 2009)

MickeyKnox2108 schrieb:


> Schaltung, Bremsen,LFRS sind halt moderner wegen dem Fahrkomfort.



 , dann brauchts ja nur noch ne Federgabel mit 120mm FW, und Ergongriffe


----------



## storcky (29. August 2009)

jo, dacht ichs doch - der aufbau kam mir so bekannt vor. und zur schaltung kann ich dich voll verstehen - wer fährt nimmt das was funktioniert! deswegen hab ich gar keine schaltung an meinem


----------



## storcky (29. August 2009)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> , dann brauchts ja nur noch ne Federgabel mit 120mm FW, und Ergongriffe



aber SCOTT!!! Klickies an einem alten Rascal sind dann OK oder wie?! Naja...im Glashaus sitzen und mit Steinen werfen is auch ne Taktik 

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/6/0/1/9/7/_/large/FORUM0002_1227101938.jpg


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (29. August 2009)

storcky schrieb:


> wer fährt nimmt das was funktioniert!



Und das sind mit Sicherheit keine eloxierten Kettenblätter  , und btw., meine Räder sind alles "Fahr"-räder, mit 735 XT oder XC Pro, und ja ich fahre viel


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (29. August 2009)

storcky schrieb:


> aber SCOTT!!! Klickies an einem alten Rascal sind dann OK oder wie?! Naja...im Glashaus sitzen und mit Steinen werfen is auch ne Taktik
> 
> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/6/0/1/9/7/_/large/FORUM0002_1227101938.jpg



Tja, erwischt, da haperts noch an ner zeitgerechten Alternative, aber ich suche , die Pedale sind aber immerhin von 95


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MickeyKnox2108 (29. August 2009)

Wollte die zwei nur mal [email protected]  Syn-Crossis:Ich bin 28 und hab noch nich so viel Geld in meinem Leben verdient, dass ich mir ein Atti oder Adroit in Orginal und NOS leisten kann. Ausserdem stehen die nich nur dumm in der Ecke, weil bikes sind zum fahren da. klassisch sind beide nicht wirklich, da gebe ich euch Recht. Is aber schön, dass man gleich so viel Resonanz bekommt.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (29. August 2009)

Ich bin 31  , und habe auch kein Attitude oder gar Adroit in NOS  


Du willst doch nicht erzählen, dass der Aufbau des Attitude mit den ganzen eloxierten Edelteilen billiger ist als es ein zeitgerechter Aufbau gewesen wäre  Wie dem auch sei, in einem Forum welches sich dem Erhalt der alten Räder widmet wird man für einen solchen Aufbau eher keine Loorbeeren ernten 
Aber falls Dir diese so wichtig sind kanns Du's ja auch mal in der Galerie der neulackierten Räder versuchen, da kommt das Klein sicherlich sehr gut an


----------



## MickeyKnox2108 (29. August 2009)

Geb ich Dir Recht. Mach ich.


----------



## MickeyKnox2108 (29. August 2009)

Kannste mir den Link geben? Dann sind ja alle glücklich


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (29. August 2009)

Da ist er: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=163793

Es gibt aber auch noch 1000 andere


----------



## MickeyKnox2108 (29. August 2009)

Thx


----------



## storcky (29. August 2009)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Und das sind mit Sicherheit keine eloxierten Kettenblätter  , und btw., meine Räder sind alles "Fahr"-räder, mit 735 XT oder XC Pro, und ja ich fahre viel



hehe...siehste auf die hab ich gar ned geachtet...solang die kette nicht durch rutscht läuft bei meinen SSPs alles, da sind auch eloxierte Kettenblätter egal - ok im erzjebiersch würd ich evtl. auch mit Schalung unterwegs sein


----------



## Biff (29. August 2009)

also, das schwarze Atti ist doch ganz ok. Vor allem wenn es gefahren wird! 

retired, bei Nutzung des Adapters mußte bei den MC2 Rahmen meistens auch das Loch etwas aufgebohrt werden (der Bohrer lag/liegt dem Adapter bei). Bei MC1 Rahmen hat der Adapter nie richtig gepasst und hat im ungünstigsten Fall eine Delle in das Oberrohr gedrückt. Das lag an dem unterschiedlichen Zugausgang von MC1 und MC2. 

Jens


----------



## curve (29. August 2009)

retired schrieb:


> hast dich verlaufen, gell?
> 
> hier classic forum, man(n) kümmert sich um den erhalt von schönen fahrrädern und teilen und nicht um die zerstörung



Endlich, seit dem Flo der Moderator gegangen ist und sich Herr retired angemeldet hat, wird im Classic Forum aufgeräumt. Jetzt wird alles wieder gut, danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenB (29. August 2009)

willkommen zurueck flo 

da das hier ja eine galerie ist poste ich mal die bilder von den beiden (auch wenn sie liebevoller gemacht sein koennten)












wenn die sattelhoehe so stimmt sind sie dir beide zu Klein. behalt mal ein auge auf der sattelstuetzklemme und dem sitzrohr. die leiden bei der einstellung sehr und reissen frueher oder spaeter.


----------



## HOLZWURM (29. August 2009)

Oh mein Gott

Diese Löcher in den Ausfallenden.

Hört das denn nie auf


----------



## cvs99 (29. August 2009)

Hier mal eins von meinen..


----------



## HOLZWURM (29. August 2009)

Hallo

Da gibt es aber gewaltige  Unterschiede.

Bei meinem ist auch Adroit drin. Bei Deinem steht nur Adroit drauf, ist aber ein Attitude Rahmen. So ist das- leider.

Euch ein schönes WE

Holzwurm


----------



## spezirider (29. August 2009)




----------



## CarstenB (29. August 2009)

aah, das Coral Reef Attitude. Die Starrgabel war recht sicher mal meine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spezirider (29. August 2009)

CarstenB schrieb:


> aah, das Coral Reef Attitude. Die Starrgabel war recht sicher mal meine



das könnte sehr gut passen, lief da ein deal in verbindung mit einem geschrotteten attitude?

sie war auf jeden fall nicht initial dabei, der schaft ist wesentlich länger. bräuchte daher auch eine gute adresse für umbau auf die starrgabel+kürzung, kann mir da jemand einen tip geben? wäre spitze.


----------



## CarstenB (29. August 2009)

ja, das war ein "geschrottetes" Adroit. Die Gabel war urspruenglich fuer den 20" Rahmen. Kann man aber einfach absaegen wie jeden ahead Schaft. Schoen gerade und  rechtwinklig natuerlich  Oder lang lassen und den MC2 rueckenfreundlich hoch montieren mit vielen schoenen spacern dazwischen  

in Heidelberg kann jemand beim Umbau helfen...


----------



## spezirider (30. August 2009)

dann kam die gabel definitiv von dir...cool, so klein ist die klein-welt...habe heute gerade die geschichte gehört vom "geschrotteten" rad und dem glücklichen gabeltausch. nur wo ist denn der 20" coral reef rahmen wohl  der wäre für mich mehr als interessant 
insofern bleibt auch meine gabel (man weiss ja nie...) nun lang mit spacern, da ich den 19" grössenmässig mit 1,81 ziemlich am limit fahre  bzw. gefahren werden wird er ohnehin so gut wie gar nicht.

bzgl. des einbaus hat sich heidelberg schon gemeldet


----------



## CarstenB (30. August 2009)

der Coral Reef Rahmen faehrt vermutlich noch irgendwo in der Schweiz rum. Da hab ich die Gabel vor 10 Jahren oder so mal bekommen. Mit noch  7 anderen Klein Starrgabeln...

das Sea&Sky Adroit faehrt uebrigens noch immer munter rum trotz ordentlicher Beule im Unterrohr, inzwischen hier in Houston. Nur inzwischen mit Federgabel. Die Strata ist in meinem Adroit gelandet






und das ist das "geschrottete" Adroit nachdem ich es von den schrecklichen Spengles befreit hab, vor dem Gabelumbau. Der liebe Georg (Edelziege) hat mir damals eine Verlaengerung fuer den Gabelschaft gemacht, damit sie in den 21" Rahmen passt. Die Beule ist im Unterrohr unter dem E. Das kommt davon, wenn man mit einem fast neuen Adroit trialmaessig auf einer Parkbank rumhuepft und abrutscht...






Paarlauf nach dem Umbau


----------



## spezirider (30. August 2009)

tolle räder und spannender "lebenslauf" 
habe auch gehört, dass seinerzeit spengles montiert waren 
und so eine beule zu fabrizieren ist natürlich wirklich übel...aber schön, dass das rad nun noch eine angenehme "rente" hat !


----------



## jörgl (30. August 2009)

Carsten, ich glaube bei Dir daheim würde ich von einem Nervenkollaps in den nächsten rutschen


----------



## Biff (30. August 2009)

das Seas&Sky Adroit mit Strata ist wirklich der Knaller .

...bald gibt es hier ein coral reef Atti mit Starrgabel zu bewundern 

Jens


----------



## maka82 (30. August 2009)

Biff schrieb:


> ...bald gibt es hier ein coral reef Atti mit Starrgabel zu bewundern



Uii na da bin ich ja mal gespannt


----------



## spezirider (30. August 2009)

Biff schrieb:


> das Seas&Sky Adroit mit Strata ist wirklich der Knaller .
> 
> ...bald gibt es hier ein coral reef Atti mit Starrgabel zu bewundern
> 
> Jens



here we go   
allerherzlichsten dank nochmals nach hemsbach 

SUCHE: MC2 MTB spacer...  kann mir evtl jemand welche anbieten?


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (30. August 2009)

spezirider schrieb:


> SUCHE: MC2 MTB spacer...



Du willst nicht wirklich die zu langen 5cm komplett aufspacern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spezirider (30. August 2009)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Du willst nicht wirklich die zu langen 5cm komplett aufspacern



doch, erstmal schon...da mir ein 20" wesentlich besser passen würde werde ich die gabel nicht kürzen, sollte ich je doch noch den rahmen in 20" finden. allerdings wird das in dieser lackierung wohl ziemlich schwierig... werde aber mal sehen ob ich die spacer komplett unter der LVE verbaue oder ob ich einen teil des schafts oben überstehen lasse + oben versuche eine schöne lösung für den abschluss zu finden.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (30. August 2009)

Oh je, Problem erkannt, na dann viel Geduld und Glück bei der Suche


----------



## spezirider (30. August 2009)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Oh je, Problem erkannt, na dann viel Geduld und Glück bei der Suche



danke  da rahmen so gut wie NOS (1mal aufgebaut aber ungefahren) werde ich es aber ohnehin nicht oder minimalst bewegen...daher bin ich geduldig...aber klar auch zum anschauen wäre mir ein 20" noch lieber...schau mer mal...


----------



## Seismic (31. August 2009)

Falls wer von Euch irgendwo noch eine Strata rumliegen hat und diese nicht mehr brauchen sollte, hätte ich die passende Verwendung Farbe wär mir sogar egal... , (die Leuchtkraft des Adroit ist in Natura übrigens besser)

bei der letzten Ausfahrt mit dem Adroit musste ich feststellen, dass sich die Bremswirkung von Cantilever in Verbindung mit einer RockShox Mag21 doch etwas in Grenzen hält - das aber nur nebenbei

grüße
flo


----------



## storcky (31. August 2009)

spezirider schrieb:


> SUCHE: MC2 MTB spacer...  kann mir evtl jemand welche anbieten?



ich dächte mich zu erinnern, dass MC2 entweder zu 1-1/4" oder 1.5" identisch ist?! Das dürfte die Suche erleichtern


----------



## jörgl (31. August 2009)

Seismic schrieb:


> Falls wer von Euch irgendwo noch eine Strata rumliegen hat und diese nicht mehr brauchen sollte, hätte ich die passende Verwendung Farbe wär mir sogar egal... , (die Leuchtkraft des Adroit ist in Natura übrigens besser)
> 
> bei der letzten Ausfahrt mit dem Adroit musste ich feststellen, dass sich die Bremswirkung von Cantilever in Verbindung mit einer RockShox Mag21 doch etwas in Grenzen hält - das aber nur nebenbei
> 
> ...



Schönes Adroit .... die zierliche Gabel wirkt etwas verloren in dem wuchtigen Rahmen. Das Mantra hat mir noch nie wirklich gefallen, ist und bleibt aber ein echter Eyecatcher


----------



## CarstenB (31. August 2009)

@ Seismic: das Seildreieck vorne an der Bremse ist zu steil. Der Verteiler muss deutlich tiefer, die Bremsarme weiter nach aussen (Kloetze weiter rein). Dann frische KoolStop Belaege und es klappt auch mit den Canti-Bremsen. Hinten eigentlich auch.

Wenn die Belaege an der Felge anliegen, sollte ein rechter Winkel zwischen Querzug und Bremsarm (Linie von Befestigungsschraube bis Querzuganker) sein. 

Ich finde, dass Faltenbaelge die Mag Gabeln optisch "fetter" machen.

Mantra Pro rules 

Gruss, Carsten


----------



## Seismic (31. August 2009)

werd ich beherzigen,

danke Carsten


----------



## oldschooler (31. August 2009)

ein erster schnappschuss...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HOLZWURM (31. August 2009)

Das kam gestern an

Ein 1991er Adroit in pearl black


----------



## HOLZWURM (31. August 2009)

Hatte ich ganz vergessen.

Was so passieren kann

Fährt man nach Rösrath zum bezahlen und abholen, und dann wird einem schon das nächste KLEIN angeboten.

Ein 22 Zoll Adroit in rain forest. Aber das hat noch Zeit bis Spätherbst. Wenn es hier ist, schicke ich ein Bildchen.

Merci


Holzwurm

Eins geht immer noch


----------



## Klein-Holgi (31. August 2009)

@oldschooler: Geniales Quantum Pro!!! ich habe für meins auch schon einen weißen Sattel (montiert) und weißes Lenkerband (noch nicht gewickelt)...meins ist allerdings in burgundy...bin mal gespannt wie das dann aussieht...

...und vor allem bin ich gespannt, was die "Gemeinde" zu Deinen Laufrädern sagt Ich finde diese Hochprofilfelgen zwar absolut genial, aber an einem Quantum? Ich habe an meinem normalen "Quantum" die alten Spinergy "Rev irgendwas" und werde immer "komisch" angeschaut...na gut, die sind auch noch eine Stufe übler als Deine Campas...

@Holzwurm: Eine 21" Strata wurde Dir nicht zufällig angeboten?? Aber wie komme ich auf die Idee, dass Du die dann mir geben würdest


----------



## Sascha123 (31. August 2009)

spezirider schrieb:


> danke  da rahmen so gut wie NOS (1mal aufgebaut aber ungefahren) werde ich es aber ohnehin nicht oder minimalst bewegen...daher bin ich geduldig...aber klar auch zum anschauen wäre mir ein 20" noch lieber...schau mer mal...




Da will wohl jemand um jeden Preis ein Klein sein Eigen nennen. 

Nichtdestotrotz glaube ich, dass 5cm Spacer im Gesamtbild extrem seltsam aussehen dürften. 

Auch wenns wirklich weh tut, ich würde lieber gleich ein passendes Bike aufbauen/suchen, da ist die Liebe auch ewig vorhanden. So wird man nie wirklich glücklich. Auch wenn es verdammt gut aussieht.


----------



## Apastoli (31. August 2009)

dann möchte ich euch meins mal auch nicht vorenthalten 
ist zwar nur 19 zoll  dafür aber ganz ok n paar sachen müssen zwar noch gemacht werden aber der winter kommt ja bald


----------



## Splatter666 (31. August 2009)

Da sind die 5cm!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Apastoli (31. August 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=171217&stc=1&d=1251746278

irgendwie kriege ich dass nicht hin die bilder in gros hier eizustellen


----------



## CarstenB (31. August 2009)

Apastoli schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=171217&stc=1&d=1251746278
> 
> irgendwie kriege ich dass nicht hin die bilder in gros hier eizustellen



das geht auch nicht wenn du die bilder als attachement anhaengst. das geht nur, wenn du sie in dein fotoalbum (oder jedes andere online fotoalbum wie photobucket) hochlaedst und dann hier verlinkst. das geht mit dem "grafik einfuegen" button oben.


----------



## Apastoli (31. August 2009)

ok versuch ich es mal
ne dann fragt der mich nach url??????
fotos sind aber nu im album jedenfalls etwas


----------



## CarstenB (31. August 2009)

Apastoli schrieb:


> ok versuch ich es mal
> ne dann fragt der mich nach url??????
> fotos sind aber nu im album jedenfalls etwas



ja, die bekommst du, wenn du das bild im fotoalbum hast. ich hab mal eins in mein album geladen. url ist
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/0/1/0/_/large/SL370507.jpg

und die url mit dem grafik einfuegen button eingefuegt sieht dann so aus


----------



## schnegg314 (31. August 2009)

Ich finde, es gäbe ansprechendere Möglichkeiten, sein Bike in einer Galerie zu präsentieren...  Man beachte den Hintergrund!


----------



## Apastoli (31. August 2009)

ich habe keinen blassen schimmer wie ich das machen soll kann doch nicht so schwer sein 
ich gehe in mein album habe sogar die bbc daten sichtbar gemacht aber dann verlässt mich meine logik irgendwie


----------



## Apastoli (31. August 2009)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/icon/link.png?1251727037


----------



## zaskar-le (31. August 2009)

...gewünschten BB Forumscode einfach ohne weiteres Frickeln in Dein Posting kopieren (rechte Maustaste hilft, copy/paste ).


----------



## spezirider (31. August 2009)

oha, es ist wohl coral reef woche!  

@sascha123: bin da ganz entspannt - generell ist ja im klein "business" eine menge geduld gefragt... konnte beim 19" coral reef schlichtweg nicht widerstehen, der zustand ist echt toll - nun kann man ja mal sehen ob ich irgendwann einen grösseren coral reef rahmen finde, ggf. wäre ich auch grundsätzlich offen zum tausch des gesamten framesets in ein adäquates 20"/evtl. sogar 21" in anderer lackierung...oder aber es kommt irgendwann noch eines dazu 

solange habe ich auch durchaus sehr viel spass am 19" und "schonendem" aufbau, dazu gehört auch dass ich die "rare" MC2 gabel vorerst nicht absägen werde...das wurde mir inzwischen auch schon von mehreren seiten angeraten...


----------



## Apastoli (31. August 2009)

so oder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenB (31. August 2009)

spezirider schrieb:


> oha, es ist wohl coral reef woche!
> 
> @sascha123: bin da ganz entspannt - generell ist ja im klein "business" eine menge geduld gefragt... konnte beim 19" coral reef schlichtweg nicht widerstehen, der zustand ist echt toll - nun kann man ja mal sehen ob ich irgendwann einen grösseren coral reef rahmen finde, ggf. wäre ich auch grundsätzlich offen zum tausch des gesamten framesets in ein adäquates 20"/evtl. sogar 21" in anderer lackierung...oder aber es kommt irgendwann noch eines dazu
> 
> solange habe ich auch durchaus sehr viel spass am 19" und "schonendem" aufbau, dazu gehört auch dass ich die "rare" MC2 gabel vorerst nicht absägen werde...das wurde mir inzwischen auch schon von mehreren seiten angeraten...



m.e. der richtige ansatz. tausch ist oft erfolgreicher als "nur" geld. und auf jeden fall nicht absaegen um optionen offen zu halten.


----------



## Apastoli (31. August 2009)

zur abwechslung mal  was anderes


----------



## HOLZWURM (1. September 2009)

Hallo Klein Holgi

Also ich habe keine Gabel, nur mit Rahmen. Ich habe aber vor vielen Jahren so eine burgundy in die Schweiz verkauft,
Der Typ heißt BEAT BOSSHARD.Mehr weiß ich auch nicht mehr.

Vielleicht findest Du den über Leute in der schönen SChweiz

Merci

Holzwurm


----------



## Sascha123 (1. September 2009)

spezirider schrieb:


> oha, es ist wohl coral reef woche!
> 
> @sascha123: bin da ganz entspannt - generell ist ja im klein "business" eine menge geduld gefragt... konnte beim 19" coral reef schlichtweg nicht widerstehen, der zustand ist echt toll - nun kann man ja mal sehen ob ich irgendwann einen grösseren coral reef rahmen finde, ggf. wäre ich auch grundsätzlich offen zum tausch ...



Ich hab zwar auch Erfahrungen mit einem zu großen Bike aber damals hatte ich beim Kauf keine Ahnung. Bewusst würde ich mir jedenfalls kein zu großes oder zu kleines Bike kaufen.

Aber in deinem Fall kommt ja vieleicht wirklich mit der Zeit der Tausch.


----------



## spezirider (1. September 2009)

@oldschooler: finde das quantum pro ebenfalls genial. auch und insbesondere mit den alten BORAS 
welche rahmengröße ist das denn? 59?


----------



## oldschooler (1. September 2009)

57

die boras finde ich persönlich sehr schön, aber sehr untauglich aufgrund carbonbremsflanke+ schlauchreifen. zur zeit schmückt ein 600/reflex-ceramic lrs den bock und das steht ihm ausgezeichnet.
pedale sollen auch wohl 7410er duraace werden, ein paar kleinigkeiten und das teil ist fertig...


----------



## mauricer (1. September 2009)

du warst das also.....

ich war auch mit im rennen, fand den preis dann aber doch etwas astronomisch. trotzdem geiles teil, ich suche auch noch nach einem quantum pro rahmen - die nadel im heuhaufen.


----------



## spezirider (1. September 2009)

@oldschooler:

sehr schön!...schlauchreifen hast du aber ja bei den reflex auch...

die boras dann eben für sonntags


----------



## oldschooler (1. September 2009)

nein  reflex ceramic DRAHT... da in den geschichtsbüchern diese nur beiläufig erwähnt ist würde ich sie(vor allem in der ceramicversion) als seltenheit bezeichnen. 420gr. sprechen zudem für sich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spezirider (1. September 2009)

oh, ach so  das klingt wirklich selten. reflex war für mich bislang immer das synonym für die reine DR-alufelge schlechthin...


----------



## CarstenB (1. September 2009)

Reflex hab ich auch am Quantum Pro, prima Felge find ich. Mit Foto, ist ja 'ne Galerie


----------



## Odyssee (1. September 2009)

Hallo Allerseits,

jetzt ist es wieder eine Galerie ;-) 

Hier mein akt. Beitrag:





















Beste Grüße
Thomas


----------



## CarstenB (1. September 2009)

warum v-daptor mit canti bremsen? das ist aber auch das einzige was mich am aufbau "stoert" 

achso, das K-logo am lenkkopf ist aus einer zeit, als es so schoene kleins schon lange lange nicht mehr gegeben hat...


----------



## Klein-Holgi (1. September 2009)

@Thomas: Ein Traum! Toller Zustand...mit Instinct Griffen und sind das 737er Pedale? Die sehen aus wie neu...
Mit den Spinergys sieht es etwas "besonders" aus...aber mir gefällt es gut, ich stehe auf diese "breiten-Speichen-Felgen"

Ist wohl nicht zum Fahren, sondern zum Anschauen gedacht, deshalb würde ich eine flache LVE nehmen, das macht es irgendwie stimmiger...aber das ist nur meine Meinung, ich hab ja nicht mal ein Attitude


----------



## Odyssee (1. September 2009)

Vielen Dank für die Blumen!

@Carsten: Der Rahmen ist aufgebohrt, daher die Zugführung mit dem original V-Brake Adapter. Damit läßt sich leben finde ich.
Über das Logo am Steuerrohr mußte ich selber lachen. Ich wollte es entfernen und habe dann festgestellt, dass es nur so ein "Schaum-Aufkleber" ist. Kenne ich sonst auch nur um das Baujahr 1999 herum.
Habe ihn jetzt dran gelassen, weil ich den Rahmen so bekommen habe und er sicher seine Geschichte hat, die ich ihm lassen will. 

@Klein-Holgi: Freut mich wirklich sehr, dass mal jemandem die Spinergys
gefallen. Es gibt da wohl nur lieben oder hassen. Meines Wissens nach sind die 6 Speicher schwerer und von den Speichen her stabiler als die "8-Spokes". Allerdings haben die Befestigungen der Speichen nur eine begrenzte Lebensdauer.
Baujahr konnte ich nur grob mit 1998 bestimmen, bevor die Spox kamen. Vielleicht weiß es hier jemand ganz genau?
Was nun die LVE betrifft, so ist mir diese mit Anstieg lieber, da ich ab und zu eine Runde mit dem Attitude fahre. Die Vorliebe für 0° teile ich überhaupt nicht, weder optisch noch ergonomisch. Jeder wie er mag.
Und ja, die 737 sind neu und haben entsprechend noch die original Fettpackung.

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (2. September 2009)

Odyssee schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Blumen!
> 
> 
> @Klein-Holgi: Freut mich wirklich sehr, dass mal jemandem die Spinergys
> ...



Die Spinergy rev-X-roks-XE waren damals als "neu" im 1998er Brügelmann-Katalog drin...habe gerade mal nachgesehen. Untendrunter sind die ganzen "rev-X"-normal (4-Speichen), die es wohl schon länger gab. Ich hab die Teile auch, sie sind um es deutlich zu sagen sauschwer!. Im Katalog sind sie mit 990g und 1190g angegeben. Die Befestigung der Speichen kann man nachziehen. Das ist der Vorteil, dass sie zentrierbar sind. Das Problem ist, dass man eine lange dünne Nuss (vermutlich 5er oder  6er) braucht, um überhaupt an die Schrauben bzw. Muttern zu kommen, die sind tief im Felgenbett versenkt. (Ich helfe mir mit einem "Dreherchen" aus dem Uhrmacher-Schraubendreher-Satz, den man dann mit der Zange drehen kann ;-)) Wenn die Schraube von der Speiche ganz abgerissen ist, dann - Feierabend Dafür sind die Lager super! Selten so was leicht laufendes gesehen....

Wie lange die Laufräder nach 1998 verkauft wurden, kann ich aber leider nicht sagen....

...oh, es wird doch gefahren? dann lass die LVE so dran, die Überhöhung ist so schon "ziemlich sportlich"

edit: Als Preis für die Laufräder waren 1295.- DM angegeben...(ohne Schnellspanner), der letzte Satz in der Bucht ging für 325. Eur weg glaube ich...


----------



## Odyssee (2. September 2009)

Besten Dank für die Spinergy-Infos!

Im 99'er Bike Katalog sind nur die Spox drin, so dass die 6-Speicher
scheinbar nur ein Jahr auf dem Markt waren.


----------



## HOLZWURM (3. September 2009)

Hallo

Ich habe mein neues Rad noch etwas modifiziert.

Zuerst mochte ich das Pearl Black überhaupt nicht, aber ich bin jetzt so etwas von Begeistert. Das ist nämlch eine so unscheinbare Farbe, bis die Sonne drauffällt, und der ist so etwas von elegant. Ich bin Begeistert. Ich glaube mein GATOR muss bald gehen.

Nun mit Wolber Schlauchreifenfelgen und TUFO  Schlauchreifen mit KING Cross in silber. So ein fixes Rad hatte noch nie. Nur mein Yo Eddy ist schneller unterwegs.

Schönen Abend noch

Holzwurm

Holzwurm


----------



## HOLZWURM (3. September 2009)

Für alle Nörgler

Mich nervt meine SONY  P100 auch, und ich weiß nicht wiso die das macht.

Aber:

Besser eine scharfe Karre als scharfe Bilder.

Beides zusammen wäre noch besser- ich weiß.

 Ich arbeite dran.


----------



## lazylarco (3. September 2009)

Also der rote Flite muss ja nun wirklich nicht sein...
Ansonsten sehr schicke Karre!


----------



## bertel (3. September 2009)

HOLZWURM schrieb:


> Besser eine scharfe Karre als scharfe Bilder.


----------



## Horst Link (3. September 2009)

HOLZWURM schrieb:


> ... Nur mein Yo Eddy ist schneller unterwegs.



Nur fürs Protokoll: Der Eddy fährt sich schneller also besser als alles Alu vom Großmeister? Hätte nicht gedacht, wo etwas aus deinem Mund jemals zu hören. 

Kopfschüttelnd: Horst 

Wo ich schon mal hier bin: Hat noch jemand so ein schönes Graffiti Attitude zu zeigen?


----------



## höhenangst (3. September 2009)

lazylarco schrieb:


> Also der rote Flite muss ja nun wirklich nicht sein...
> Ansonsten sehr schicke Karre!



übe etwas Nachsicht mit ihm, bei so vielen Rädern kann man doch nicht für jedes den passende Sattel parat haben , oder der Farbklecks ist gewollt

der vorher verbaute Campa -Sattel sah nicht wirklich schön aus


----------



## gtbiker (3. September 2009)

Plasteflite würder bestens passen.


----------



## CarstenB (3. September 2009)

Horst Link schrieb:


> Wo ich schon mal hier bin: Hat noch jemand so ein schönes Graffiti Attitude zu zeigen?



dit?







http://www.oldklein.com/kleinit/AttitudeGraffiti92.htm

es wird gemunkelt, dass es mehrere davon gab aber das ist das einzige, das dingfest gemacht werden konnte. ein ehemaliges team bike. der jetzige besitzer koennte eigentlich mal neue fotos machen so es denn fertig aufgebaut ist, odrrrr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horst Link (3. September 2009)

Ja genau - mein Favorit in Sachen Kleinlackierung. Irgendwo schlummert noch ein kleines Bild eines ähnlichen Rades auf meiner Platte. Wäre doch schön mehr davon zu sehen. Vielleicht liest der (deutsche?) Besitzer ja mit.

Horstachtungsvoll: Horst


----------



## stylzdavis (3. September 2009)

Die Bilder waren mal auf retrobike.co.uk ....
Wahrscheinlich also kein deutscher Besitzer.

Würde mich auch interessieren was aus dem Rad geworden ist.


----------



## Horst Link (3. September 2009)

Schade - wer weiß etwas genaueres zu der Lackierung? Um welches Team handelte es sich? Und welches Jahr eigentlich?

Ein klein bisschen begeistert: Horsti


----------



## CarstenB (3. September 2009)

das rad ist in guten haenden... ein paar hab ich noch, ich denke mal, es ist ok wenn ich die hier poste


----------



## CarstenB (3. September 2009)

war soweit ich weiss ein Klein team. ist zumindest urspruenglich von einem ehemaligen klein mitarbeiter unter's volk gebracht worden.

ist ein 92er rahmen mit 93er lackierung (debossing), also vermutlich spaet 92 oder halt 93 lackiert worden.


----------



## HOLZWURM (4. September 2009)

Hallo

mein bayrischer GURU meinte  rot sähe besser aus

Gelb geht auch, und morgen montiere ich mal einen braunen.


----------



## RetroRocky (4. September 2009)

"einen braunen" ?!

Hallo Thilo,

einen braunen Flite suche ich schon länger,
hab´ mir sogar extra einen in braun beziehen lassen ;-)

ist deiner vielleicht käuflich ? Bitte PN.

Gruß Retrorocky[/QUOTE]


----------



## HOLZWURM (4. September 2009)

Hallo

Nein, so etwas verkauft man nicht. Die sind so selten geworden.

Schönes Wochenende

Holzwurm


----------



## RetroRocky (4. September 2009)

Hi Thilo,

ist ok. kann ich verstehen und hatte ich auch nicht wirklich anders erwartet...

auch schönes WE.

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shamus (4. September 2009)

Neu vorbau und kurbeln...besser?


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (4. September 2009)

Better


----------



## jörgl (4. September 2009)




----------



## oldschooler (4. September 2009)

vorbau ja, kurbel nein... raceface ist auch lange nciht mehr schön... die 900er xtr war doch gut


----------



## Biff (4. September 2009)

aarrgghh, raceface Kurbeln am schönen Pulse  

Jens


----------



## Nightstorm95 (4. September 2009)

Guten Abend,

der "optische" Übergang vom traumhaften Graffiti Attitude zum Pulse ist für mich schon ne' grosses Quantum.

Primär bleibt für mich festzustellen ... *exzellenter Zustand* des Pulse-Rahmens.
Jetzt die Peanuts ... bitte Kurbel u. Reifen tauschen.

Schööönes WE ... Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (4. September 2009)

die KLEINigkeit einer race face macht ditt bike schön.
wer hat gesagt das da immer ne 900er dranne muss,bitte melden.


----------



## oldschooler (4. September 2009)

bei ner LP tät ich net meckern!


----------



## Biff (5. September 2009)

oldschooler schrieb:


> bei ner LP tät ich net meckern!



aarrggghhh! Genauso unpassend wie eine Syncros Revo. Aber alles Geschmacksache 
Jens


----------



## Shamus (5. September 2009)

M900 gehört zur Merlin ...
http://www.oldklein.com/Otherbikes/Merlin/merlinmountain2.jpg


----------



## mauricer (5. September 2009)

da wiederum gehoert doch eher ne cook bros dran.....


----------



## maka82 (5. September 2009)

Shamus schrieb:


> M900 gehört zur Merlin ...
> http://www.oldklein.com/Otherbikes/Merlin/merlinmountain2.jpg



Seehr schickes Teil


----------



## divergent! (6. September 2009)

gerade in der bucht gefunden:

http://cgi.ebay.com/1994-KLEIN-ATTI...ikes?hash=item45edefcb41&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (6. September 2009)

Schon 5mal besprochen, btw. ist das hier eine GALERIE


----------



## S-BEND (6. September 2009)

Genau.
Außerdem sollte man diesen armen Rahmen mit den nachgemachten
Lackierungen keine Beachtung schenken, da es sich hierbei nicht um 
echte KLEINS handelt, ganz gleich wie gut die Lackierung ist.


----------



## Sascha123 (6. September 2009)

Ich verstehe die Aufregung um die Repaints nicht

Im Endeffekt hat jeder, der sein Klein neu lackieren oder strahlen lässt (original oder anders kleintypisch) ein Repaint. Wenn die Lackierung zum Modell passt ist doch alles in Ordnung.

Ob man es dann zu überhöhten Preisen kaufen muss, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## renos (8. September 2009)

mein alter Drahtesel!


----------



## hank_dd (8. September 2009)

Eine bessere Präsentation wäre schon hübsch, das hat sich das Rad nicht verdient


----------



## mauricer (8. September 2009)

> Genau.
> Außerdem sollte man diesen armen Rahmen mit den nachgemachten
> Lackierungen keine Beachtung schenken, da es sich hierbei nicht um
> echte KLEINS handelt, ganz gleich wie gut die Lackierung ist.



forumstypische engstirnigkeit.


----------



## maka82 (8. September 2009)

Endlich mal n paar Bilder gemacht 


































Matze


----------



## Shamus (8. September 2009)

Oooh...la la laa...


----------



## pago79 (8. September 2009)

Hübsch geworden
und Gott sei dank mir viel zu groß, sonst wär der haben wollen Impuls doch wieder all zu heftig....

Gruß
Lars


----------



## lazylarco (9. September 2009)

Das Moonrise ist komplett nach meinem Geschmack!
Ich hoffe, dass es auch wenigstens leicht bewegt wird...

Nur die Stütze würde ich gegen eine lila eloxierte tauschen.


----------



## euphras (9. September 2009)

maka82 schrieb:


> Endlich mal n paar Bilder gemacht
> 
> ...
> 
> Matze



Bei den Cantis besteht noch Potential für Bremsleistungsoptimierung. Ein Grund, warum mir die meisten CNC Konstrukte so obskur erscheinen. Dem Grundsatz "form follows function" wird einfach nicht genug Aufmerksamkeit gewidmet.

Ansonsten ein traumhaftes Rad.


----------



## CarstenB (9. September 2009)

Moonrise rocks  
Ich mag Mojos nicht an Kleins (sind ja keine Yetis...) aber ja, sie sollten zumindest etwas tiefer sitzen und die Belaege soweit aussen klemmen wie moeglich (also die Bremsarme weiter weg von den Felgen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (9. September 2009)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Schon 5mal besprochen, btw. ist das hier eine GALERIE




tschuljung daß ich nicht alle 56 seiten durchgelesen hab, als ich zufällig bei ebay auf das teil gestoßen bin.

hätte ja sein können daß das hier einen interessiert. auf dem link isn bild...passt also in ne galerie.

wenns ne leulackierung ist...was ist daran schlimm? oder steht ihr auch vor jedem gut restaurierten oldtimer und meckert daß da der orig. lack nicht mehr drauf ist?

@maka82:

lässt du die gabel drin oder baust du , wenn du sie bekommst, auf passende starrgabel um?

ich persönlich finde diese dünnen federgabeln an so einem rahmen immer gruselig. insegesamt ist dein aufbau ja doch seehr schick


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (9. September 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> wenns ne leulackierung ist...was ist daran schlimm? oder steht ihr auch vor jedem gut restaurierten oldtimer und meckert daß da der orig. lack nicht mehr drauf ist?



Es wird aber wohl keiner eine gut erhaltene Oldtimerlackierung entfernen weil die Farbe nicht gefällt um dann eine neue Aufzubringen (wie hier geschehen), und auch im Oldtimerbereich geht nichts über den Originalzustand


----------



## divergent! (9. September 2009)

das ist sicher richtig. aber ich kenne den besitzer des rades nicht und kann somit nicht beurteilen in wiefern das rad vorher aussah. wenn er den original guten lack...quasi neu und anders draufgemacht hat...ok ist sein ding. hätte ich persönlich auch nicht gemacht.

aber eins finde ich schon recht witzig bei dem preis. mein 1. mtb was ich so mit 12 jahren ausm baumarkt bekommen hab hatte auch so ne tupferklecks lackierung. ist schon witzig was man für diese kunst bereit ist zu zahlen wenns aufm klein ist

aber im aktuellen schwarzen carboneinheitsbrei der auf dem markt ist sind solche lackierungen echt ne erholung.

sagt einer der sich irgendwann auch ein klein zulegen wird.


----------



## maka82 (9. September 2009)

@lazylarco: vorerst werde ich wohl die originale Klein-Stütze drin lassen und ja es wird "leicht" bewegt

Überlege ob ich die Bremsen noch austausche. Hab noch nen Satz Critical in Purple...
Matze


----------



## bsg (9. September 2009)

Hübsch grell .

Aber Vorsicht: Altersschwache Alu-Schrauben zur Befestigung der Bremsen können tödlich sein ...


----------



## retired (9. September 2009)

bsg schrieb:


> Hübsch grell .
> 
> Aber Vorsicht: Altersschwache Alu-Schrauben zur Befestigung der Bremsen können tödlich sein ...


 
hinten ist es zu vernachlässigen, die bremse ziehts ja nach vorne. aber vorne ist es pure todessehnsucht  wenn leicht dann hochwertige ti schrauben.

ciao
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maka82 (9. September 2009)

wird ja nicht wirklich gefahren. Nur ab und zu n paar Meter


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (9. September 2009)

maka82 schrieb:


> wird ja nicht wirklich gefahren. Nur ab und zu n paar Meter



 armes Klein , aber schön ist's schon


----------



## maka82 (9. September 2009)

keine Angst. Ab und zu, wenn die Sonne nicht so doll scheint, fahr ich das auf Asphalt oder gut ausgebauten Wegen. Ich meinte damit, dass es nicht zu Trainingszwecken benutzt wird


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (9. September 2009)

ein wenig Sonne kann der Lack schon ab, man sollte das Bike vielleicht nur nicht unbedingt auf dem Balkon parken, und wenn doch, dann wenigstens immer mal drehen 
PS:Im "Holzbereich" haben auch nicht alle Farben einen UV-Schutz


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (12. September 2009)

So, mal wieder ein paar Bilder von wirklich klassischem Material , nachdem's im Forum ja ganz schön modern wird    .....

90iger Team USA:


----------



## maka82 (12. September 2009)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> ein wenig Sonne kann der Lack schon ab, man sollte das Bike vielleicht nur nicht unbedingt auf dem Balkon parken, und wenn doch, dann wenigstens immer mal drehen



Ich fahre nur des Nachts, dem Namen der Lackierung zu Ehren


----------



## lazylarco (12. September 2009)

Wenn wir schon beim Dolomiti sind,
dann zeig ich gleich mal meins, 
welches ein Jahr jünger ist...

Den SLR hatte ich nur mal für paar Tage montiert,
ist wieder nen Flite Titanium drauf...





keine besondere Ausstattung, dafür ist der Rahmen praktisch wie neu...


----------



## spezirider (12. September 2009)

tolle dolomitis 

@lazylarco: zustand ist ja der absolute hammer für dieses baujahr...


----------



## HOLZWURM (12. September 2009)

Hallo

Habe heute mal ein paar Bilder gemacht.

Bei Interesse und  Angabe der email Adresse kann ich auch große Bilder mailen

DAnke

Holzwurm


----------



## stefan9113 (12. September 2009)

Hi Thilo,

von schwarzen hätt ich gerne mal ein paar größere, da sollt ich fast mal nachdenken ....

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauricer (12. September 2009)

TEAM USA=fuer mich das schoenste attitude ever.

geiler zustand.


----------



## Philippe Carnoy (13. September 2009)

mauricer schrieb:


> TEAM USA=fuer mich das schoenste attitude ever.
> 
> geiler zustand.


Salut, für mich auch



philippe


----------



## Kampfmaschine (13. September 2009)

Hier kommt noch ein TEAM!


----------



## spezirider (13. September 2009)

hört das denn gar nicht auf mit den team USA...?

@kampfmaschine: vorne ist aber keine nuke proof nabe drin wie hinten, oder?


----------



## divergent! (13. September 2009)

das fällt hier langsam unter die un-antifolterkonvention


----------



## Shamus (13. September 2009)

Und ein mehr ...


----------



## maka82 (13. September 2009)

very nice


----------



## Kampfmaschine (13. September 2009)

Leider nein, die suche ich noch. Zur Zeit ist eine HOPE Titan drin!

Habe noch ein TEAM, für meine Freundin, is leider nur noch nicht hier!



spezirider schrieb:


> hört das denn gar nicht auf mit den team USA...?
> 
> @kampfmaschine: vorne ist aber keine nuke proof nabe drin wie hinten, oder?


----------



## mauricer (13. September 2009)

schande ueber euch. soooooooo geile dinger.

aber heute bin auch ich endlich dem kreis beigetreten - allerdings ersma "nur" mit einem quantum pro.....yeehah!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (14. September 2009)

HOLZWURM schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Habe heute mal ein paar Bilder gemacht.
> 
> ...



Das schwarze mit dem blau ist ein traum!

Dem Team Farbschema kann ich leider gar nichts abgewinnen und S&S mit blauen Teilen startet bei mir mittlerweile schon ne Allergie.


----------



## jörgl (15. September 2009)

'Ne Frage mal am Rande (möchte jetzt deswegen keinen eigenen Thread aufmachen)

Ein 92er Attitude Rahmen mit 93er Lackierung, läuft der offiziell als 92er oder 93er Modell? Der echte 93er Rahmen hat ja die veränderten Rohrdurchmesser bei Unter- und Sattelrohr.....


----------



## Apastoli (15. September 2009)

sorry leute aber das musste jetzt sein,habe so eben meine felgen vom lackierer bekommen und ich finde es einfach nur HAMMER
aber ich glaube ihr gebt mir recht wenn ich sage eine purpl kurbel passt nicht dann passt sie nicht  würde das bild nur noch verunschönern



such dringend eine orginal klein gabel für das bike, damit ich endlich in ruhe schlafen kann

PS: KLEIN TREK AM STECKEN


----------



## zingel (15. September 2009)

es gibt Dinge, die sind schlimmer als eine Federgabel...


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (15. September 2009)

Der komplette Klumpen ist ekelhaft :kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz:

sorry


----------



## Klein-Holgi (15. September 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> es gibt Dinge, die sind schlimmer als eine Federgabel...



Inferno Magnesium Laufräder

Ich find die Dinger geil...aber warum so wachsweiche Laufräder an so einen bocksteifen Alurahmen? Die kann man an ein altes Stahlbike montieren...dann flext wenigstens alles....
Aber trotzdem nochmal: Ich liebe diese Laufräder, hab selbst die Dinger in allen Farben rumliegen und wenn nicht, dann hab ich selbst nachlackiert...

schlimmer ist der Reifen mit dem Reflexstreifen...runter damit...

Der Vorbau sieht nach burgundy-blue aus, beim Rahmen bin ich mir aber nicht sicher...ist das original?

und mal unter uns: Ein Klein Attitude kann NICHTS entstellen!!!! Es bleibt ein Attitude, das Bike aller Bikes!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gullygully (15. September 2009)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Der komplette Klumpen ist ekelhaft :kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz:
> 
> sorry





muss ein gutes gefühl sein andern die freude zu verderben


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (15. September 2009)

Es wäre ein schöneres Gefühl mit anderen die Freude über einen gelungenen Aufbau zu teilen


----------



## mauricer (15. September 2009)

hat wieder einer euer aufbau-gesetzbuch nicht gelesen?

ts ts ts.....wie konnte er nur.


----------



## euphras (15. September 2009)

mauricer schrieb:


> hat wieder einer euer aufbau-gesetzbuch nicht gelesen?
> 
> ts ts ts.....wie konnte er nur.



Naja, Pedalreflektoren an ´nem Klein, schon sehr ausgefallen.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (15. September 2009)

mauricer schrieb:


> hat wieder einer euer aufbau-gesetzbuch nicht gelesen?
> 
> ts ts ts.....wie konnte er nur.




Kritik ist einfach sinnlos, egal ob durch die Blume wie von Zingel oder direkt wie von mir von mir....

Ok, Retrobike.co.uk like, top, i like this bike, the wheels are fantastic, also these wonderfull tires and the inclompletet brake...


----------



## mauricer (15. September 2009)

jeder wie er mag, oder?


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (15. September 2009)

mauricer schrieb:


> jeder wie er mag, oder?




ja na klar, kein Stress, aber dann bitte nicht darauf warten hier dafür "gebauchmiezelt" zu werden


----------



## mauricer (15. September 2009)

na ja. es gibt ja nicht nur schwarz und weiss oder?


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (15. September 2009)

Ok, dann eben auch glowwalltires....


----------



## bike24 (15. September 2009)

Also so sah es echt besser aus:




Dann noch andere Reifen und Pedalen und es hätte sicher lob geerntet. Aber so wie jetzt, naja Dir muß es gefallen.

Viel Spaß damit und viel Glück bei der Gabelsuche.

P.S.: Und zur Bildqualität sagen wir mal nix das hat ein Klein erst recht nicht vedient


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gullygully (15. September 2009)

mann sollte bedenken das nicht jeder klein freak die kohle für bike und passende edelparts hatdenke mal das die meisten klein angefangen habendie alten hasen sollten mit rat und tat zur seite stehen und nicht andere belächeln und beleidigenoder einfach die schnauze halten

bye

gullygully


----------



## oldschooler (15. September 2009)

naja, vllt geht einem dann aber ein lichtchen auf, wenn man direkt mit der wahrheit konfrontiert wird.

ich persönlich finde das teil eine katastrophe und bin keiner der nur nach Cooks und co. schreit...

in erster linie muss das teil eins: rollen! und dann noch optisch abrunden und fertig ist ein wunderbares gefährt...

(spinergys hätte ich noch verstanden, aber inferno ist wirklich  widerlich )


----------



## CarstenB (15. September 2009)

piep piep piep wir ham uns alle lieb...

NEIN! mit der attitude geht's nur in eine richtung, abwaerts.


----------



## gullygully (15. September 2009)

zeige euch mal eins meiner sünden,habe dieses 92er attitude farbe team usa 1996 gepimt,das heisst ... starrgabel verschenkt .. mag 21 ti eingebaut ... neu lackiert usw.


----------



## bike24 (15. September 2009)

Also man will hier nicht alles schlechtreden, aber was bewegt einen denn zu so einem Teilemix? Zweites Thema, Deacls?? 

Ich kann da nicht hinsehen!


----------



## gullygully (15. September 2009)

bike24 schrieb:


> Also man will hier nicht alles schlechtreden, aber was bewegt einen denn zu so einem Teilemix? Zweites Thema, Deacls??
> 
> Ich kann da nicht hinsehen!




SCHAU ZWISCHEN DEN FOTOS,LEIDER SIND MEINE WORTE UNTERGEGANGENWIE GESCHRIEBEN: HABE DAS ATTITUDE 1996 GEPIMTWOLLTE NUR MEINE SÜNDEN ZEIGENWÜRDE ES HEUTE NICHT MEHR MACHEN


----------



## mauricer (15. September 2009)

TEAM USA neu lackiert......

da hoert selbst bei mir der spass auf!


----------



## bike24 (15. September 2009)

gullygully schrieb:


> SCHAU ZWISCHEN DEN FOTOS,LEIDER SIND MEINE WORTE UNTERGEGANGENWIE GESCHRIEBEN: HABE DAS ATTITUDE 1996 GEPIMTWOLLTE NUR MEINE SÜNDEN ZEIGENWÜRDE ES HEUTE NICHT MEHR MACHEN



Dann hast Du ja im kommenden Winter Zeit Deine Sünde wieder in Ordnung zu bringen, denn die Bastelsaison steht ja unmittelbar bevor. Das Rad hat es jedenfalls nicht verdient so zu enden.


----------



## Apastoli (15. September 2009)

danke für die Blumen ....ja es ist ein orginal mit einer mc 2 ich mag die felgen halt
zudem haben die den typischen hügi freilauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gullygully (15. September 2009)

HABE DAS ATTITUDE SCHON LÄNGST VERKAUFT


WAR EBEN SO IN DEN 90ER JAHREN,MUSSTEN IMMER DIE
NEUSTEN TEILE DRAN,WUSSTE NOCH NIEMAND DAS DIESE
BIKES SOLCH EIN KULT STATUS ERHALTEN


----------



## CarstenB (16. September 2009)

netiquette: permanentes grossschreiben bedeutet SCHREIEN

und es heisst gepimPt


----------



## CarstenB (16. September 2009)

Apastoli schrieb:


> danke für die Blumen ....ja es ist ein orginal mit einer mc 2 ich mag die felgen halt
> zudem haben die den typischen hügi freilauf



erinnert mich ausschliesslich an fette alus auf 'nem 3er bmw oder opel manta mit roehrendem auspuff.

und dafuer gibt's schliesslich GTs und Cannondales, da muss man kein Klein verschandeln


----------



## zaskar-le (16. September 2009)

CarstenB schrieb:


> [...]und dafuer gibt's schliesslich GTs [...] da muss man kein Klein verschandeln



Ähem


----------



## euphras (16. September 2009)

CarstenB schrieb:


> [...]und dafuer gibt's schliesslich [...] Cannondales, da muss man kein Klein verschandeln



Ähem


----------



## maka82 (16. September 2009)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Der Vorbau sieht nach burgundy-blue aus, beim Rahmen bin ich mir aber nicht sicher...ist das original?



Sowohl Rahmen als auch LVE sind doch Coral Reef oder nicht!?
Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jörgl (16. September 2009)

CarstenB schrieb:


> erinnert mich ausschliesslich an fette alus auf 'nem 3er bmw oder opel manta mit roehrendem auspuff.



Fahren die bei Euch auch rum 



CarstenB schrieb:


> und dafuer gibt's ....... Cannondales, da muss man kein Klein verschandeln


----------



## Klein-Holgi (16. September 2009)

maka82 schrieb:


> Sowohl Rahmen als auch LVE sind doch Coral Reef oder nicht!?
> Matze



Auf dem scharfen Foto sehe ich es auch.... Auf dem etwas unscharfen sah der Vorbau farblich etwas anders aus als das Restbike.

Da war die Hoffnung Vater des Gedanken, denn die Burgundy Vorbauten gab es glaube ich nur seeeeehr seeeeehr kurz...und er hätte meinem Adroit gut gestanden Hätte ja sein können - so wie das alles zusammengebastelt ist

Nochmal zu den Infernos: Ich finde den Hügi Knatterfreilauf auch super...wie gesagt habe ich mehrere von den Dingern und bin heute morgen grade damit gefahren....RATTER..... Ich müsste mal schauen, wie die neongelben einem burgundy Adroit stehen  da sind wir wohl schon im Bereich Komplementärfarben oder :kotz: -mittel...

Schönheit liegt halt im Auge des Betrachters. Warum sollte er sich nicht freuen, dass er endlich ein Klein hat? Er findet die Felgen toll, er lässt sie extra extern lackieren für Schweinegeld, um seinen Traum aufzubauen, der da heisst KLEIN. Da sind ihm so Kinkerlitzchen wie die Pedale einfach egal...Dass er hier im Thread postet, wo es auf die Schraubenfarbe ankommt, konnte er glaube ich nicht ahnen...

...und vielleicht sind wirklich die letzten Groschen für das Rad (und die Felgen) draufgegangen, dass nichts mehr für Reifen und Pedale usw. übrig war, trotzdem hat er sich davon kein Ghost oder Cube-Fully gekauft wie es alle machen, sondern seinen Traum...

...also ich freu mich mit dir über das KLEIN! Guter Kauf! Die konstruktiven kritischen Worte solltest Du aber im Hinterkopf behalten und noch paar Kleinig- bzw. Großigkeiten an dem Rad ändern!

@Carsten: ein Klein ist aber immer Klein, Du willst das doch nicht - auf die Autowelt übertragen - mit einem 3er BMW vergleichen wollen...egal wie die groß die Lufthutze oder wie breit die Felgen sind... wenn schon, dann sieht es aus als hätte er einen Rolls Silver Ghost auf 275er BBS Felgen gestellt...aber das kann man wieder "reparieren"...


----------



## Apastoli (16. September 2009)

Danke für die worte 
in der tat ....muss ich in das klein noch eine menge euronen reinstecken
bin aber dankbar für jeden tipp was die feinheiten noch angeht

habe vor mir alles in purple aufzubauen, ja auch die schrauben vom flaschenhater bis zu den bremsen und mal kurtz neben bei erwähnt
ich habe hier ein attitude au dem jahrgang 95 also werde ich auch nur alte teile verbauen deswegen auch die inferno felgen (fahren übrigens gut mit dem rahmen)die tune schnellspanner kommen auch noch wech suche zu dem die ringle in purple 
zu guter letzt finde ich an dem bike die gabel richtig ekelhaft und würde mich zu sehr freuen und nocheinmal in unkosten stürtzen, für eine orginale klein gabel.
PS: über geschmack lässt´s sich ja streiten
ist wie ne kaffe oder ne zigaretten marke


----------



## mauricer (16. September 2009)

ich bin gespannt (wie bei jedem KLEIN).


----------



## andy2 (16. September 2009)

jörgl schrieb:


> Fahren die bei Euch auch rum



du wirst lachen aber a manta gabs in usa und ich muss da mal den manta in schutz nehmen es gabs schon schoene original rennsportaufbauten ala rothmans oder rs aber der ganze tuningrotz ist natuerlich muell²


----------



## mauricer (16. September 2009)

wunderschön.....






sorry fürs offtopic.


----------



## CarstenB (16. September 2009)

sollte klar sein, dass ich solche mantas nicht gemeint habe. ich werf mal diesen link als beispiel rein 

http://www.mnilk.de/klein_mtb.html


----------



## jörgl (16. September 2009)

Das sieht doch genial aus


----------



## lazylarco (16. September 2009)

CarstenB schrieb:


> sollte klar sein, dass ich solche mantas nicht gemeint habe. ich werf mal diesen link als beispiel rein
> 
> http://www.mnilk.de/index.html



Haha! Ich fall gleich vom Stuhl!

Was ist das bitte für ein lustiger Porno Ralle mit diesem geilen Schnauzer!


----------



## spezirider (16. September 2009)

die homepage ist - in ihrer gesamtheit betrachtet - GANZ grosses kino 

da sind die spengles am klein noch das dezenteste  in jedem fall aber ein sehr selbstbewusster auftritt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kailinds (17. September 2009)

Verkaufte gerade dieses nach Norwegen. 

1995(!) Adept mit ursprüngliche XT M737 Spezifikation und 'Coral Reef' Lackierung.
Absolut möglich das einzige im Bestehen...






















Viele Fotos hier:
http://s43.photobucket.com/albums/e389/kailinds/eBay/bike/adept/


----------



## spezirider (17. September 2009)

tolles rad 
hoffe kommt in gute hände.
schön fotografiert ist auch die coral reef lackierung - wobei ich finde, dass sie in natura sogar noch besser rauskommt.


----------



## Apastoli (18. September 2009)

und wieder einmal eine klein-e veränderung




wobei ich fast der meinung bin das ich hinten lieber güne sachen verbauen sollte oder?


----------



## gullygully (18. September 2009)

passt schon


----------



## ZeFlo (18. September 2009)

... an den rahmen kannst du eigentlich nur schwarze oder silberne anbauteile verbauen.
alles andere sieht nur peinlich aus, da du nie die passenden farbtöne treffen wirst.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (18. September 2009)

Apastoli schrieb:


> und wieder einmal eine klein-e veränderung
> 
> wobei ich fast der meinung bin das ich hinten lieber güne sachen verbauen sollte oder?



So verbaut dürfte die Bremsleistung eher bescheiden sein


----------



## Kampfmaschine (19. September 2009)

Es ist endlich zusammen das Duett! Gestern is der KLEINe endlich aus der Schweiz angekommen.
Bitte nicht gleich los schreien wegen der violetten Hebel und Kurbeln. Hab es erstmal aus Restteilen zusammen gestzt damit die Bessere Hälfte mit fahren kann.


----------



## jörgl (19. September 2009)

Melde ebenfalls Vollzug......

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/470819]
	
[/URL]
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/470820]
	
[/URL][URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/470821]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Kampfmaschine (19. September 2009)

@ jörgl

Sieht Super aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jörgl (19. September 2009)

Kampfmaschine schrieb:


> @ jörgl
> 
> Sieht Super aus!



Ja, ist ganz gut geworden  Auch wenn der Großteil der geneigten Userschaft aufgrund des nicht period-korrekten Aufbaus des blanke Grausen bekommt. Regelmäßig gefahren wird es übrigens auch nicht...

Bei Gelegenheit gibts schönere Aufnahmen in einer besseren Umgebung.

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/470822]
	
[/URL]


----------



## divergent! (19. September 2009)

ich finds super. zeitlich korrekt gibts genug davon. farblich ist deins schön zusammengestellt. mein neid ist dir sicher


----------



## zingel (19. September 2009)

Kampfmaschine schrieb:


> Es ist endlich zusammen das Duett!




*in memoriam ...it was my first oldschool mtb ...sadly a bit too small *


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (19. September 2009)

Irgendwie geht der Rahmen optisch total unter  , und über selber nachträglich auf ein MC1 Klein aufgebrachte Aufkleber haben sich sicherlich schon einige im Nachhinein geärgert


----------



## CarstenB (19. September 2009)

das ist doch mal komplett neu lackiert worden, daher die anderen decals.


----------



## Kampfmaschine (20. September 2009)

@zingel

Es sit wirklich sehr Klein, aber perfekt für meine Bessere Hälfte. Die ist total Happy!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (20. September 2009)

CarstenB schrieb:


> das ist doch mal komplett neu lackiert worden, daher die anderen decals.



ja, die Decals sind auflackiert und überklarlackt.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (20. September 2009)

CarstenB schrieb:


> das ist doch mal komplett neu lackiert worden, daher die anderen decals.



Carsten, ich hatte das moderne HLF gemeint 

Zingels Maschine ist ja bekannter Weise 

Hier noch ein kleines Tribute von mir, vielleicht findest Du ja mal ein Dolomiti in 19", so Du denn suchen solltest, ich würd mich über Bilder freuen


----------



## CarstenB (20. September 2009)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Carsten, ich hatte das moderne HLF gemeint



achso... ja, das mit den decals ist bei den alten lacken eine riskante sache. die verewigen sich gerne im lack, wenn's drumherum etwas ausbleicht.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (20. September 2009)

Eben, ich hab auch ein Piratelogo auf dem Oberrohr beim HLF, und ein Onza Stachelschweinchen am Steuerrohr  , Zeitzeugen


----------



## zingel (20. September 2009)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Hier noch ein kleines Tribute von mir


jetzt musst du die Viecher nur noch dazu bringen in die Kamera zu gucken! 





SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> vielleicht findest Du ja mal ein Dolomiti in 19", so Du denn suchen solltest, ich würd mich über Bilder freuen


achja, Bilder müsste ich noch machen.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (20. September 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> jetzt musst du die Viecher nur noch dazu bringen in die Kamera zu gucken!


Deren Nachwuchs ist schon unter dem Draht durch und um mich herum getingelt, da hatte ich andrere Sorgen, Schnappschuss und weg...






zingel schrieb:


> achja, Bilder müsste ich noch machen.



Du bist also schon fündig geworden?


----------



## zingel (20. September 2009)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Du bist also schon fündig geworden?


ja, ich hatte nicht lang keins


----------



## wtb_rider (22. September 2009)

AUTSCH! 
bitte lieber gott, lass es wenigstens nicht dolomiti sein, dann isses mir wurscht.


----------



## spezirider (22. September 2009)

.


----------



## bonebreaker666 (23. September 2009)

Autsch - die Kombi ist wirklich grell, da hast du nicht zuviel versprochen! 
Aber hat was, ist auf jeden Fall mal was anderes...dann bin ich mal auf das fertige Endergebnis gespannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Defiant32 (25. September 2009)

high res pictures here : http://old-metal.blogspot.com/2009/08/klein-attitude-1990-version-21.html


----------



## lazylarco (25. September 2009)

Wow!
Perfektes Singlespeed!


----------



## jörgl (26. September 2009)

Sodele,

nun mit anderem LRS. Um das nun optisch abzurunden müßten eigentlich alle weissen Anbauteile (Sattel, Nokons und Griffe) runter und eventuell sogar 'ne silberne Stütze ran........ Ausser der Stütze ist eigentlich alles da  Was meint Ihr?

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/476233]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/476236]
	
[/URL]


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (26. September 2009)

schon besser


----------



## gullygully (26. September 2009)

passt


----------



## Gemma (26. September 2009)

jörgl schrieb:


> Um das nun optisch abzurunden müßten eigentlich alle weissen Anbauteile (Sattel, Nokons und Griffe) runter



Einen weißen alten Flite fänd´ ich schon ganz nett.

So als Kontrast zu den Decals.

Ganz gemein finde ich aber das purple in Verbindung mit Horizon.


----------



## jörgl (26. September 2009)

Gemma schrieb:


> Ganz gemein finde ich aber das purple in Verbindung mit Horizon.



Das dachte ich im Kellerverlies erst auch...... an der frischen Luft  sieht das aber gigantisch aus. Beim Übergang zwischen dem Pink und dem Violett entsteht eine Farbmischung, die mit dem Purple sehr gut harmoniert. Leider gelingt es mir nicht, die Farben des Rahmens irgendwie eins zu eins mit der Kamera einzufangen. 

Ich finds jedenfalls sehr schick


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (26. September 2009)

jörgl schrieb:


> Leider gelingt es mir nicht, die Farben des Rahmens irgendwie eins zu eins mit der Kamera einzufangen.
> 
> Ich finds jedenfalls sehr schick



Lass Dir von Klärchen helfen


----------



## Carcassonne (26. September 2009)

Mir hat jörgls Attitude mit den dunklen Laufrädern besser gefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (26. September 2009)

CrossMax haben aber in einem 93iger Atti nix verloren


----------



## jörgl (26. September 2009)

Carcassonne schrieb:


> Mir hat jörgls Attitude mit den dunklen Laufrädern besser gefallen.



Die sind auch bereits wieder drin. Mit den silbernen Laufrädern paßt ein Großteil der vorhandenen Ausstattung nicht mehr wirklich zur Gesamterscheinung. Die Teile wie schwarzer Ur-Flite, schwarze Moosgummigriffe, schwarze Shimano-Aussenzüge (bzw. schwarze Nokons) und sogar 'ne verratzte silberne Tune-Stütze sind alle vorhanden....

Aber ich habe irgendwie gerade die Lust verloren, da noch weiter rumzuschrauben.... war lieber heute mit'm Disc-Crosser bißchen im Wald pacen


----------



## Nightstorm95 (26. September 2009)

Hallo Jörg,

*Glückwunsch* ... es ist auch wirklich sehr schick. 

Kann ich nur bestätigen - Linear Fade-Farben annähernd mit der Kamera einzufangen, ist schon recht schwierig; auch sehr kostspielige Kameras kommen da an ihre Grenzen.

Das nachfolgende Foto zeigt ein "Stückchen" meines damaligen 93'er Attitudes: Horizon Linear Fade '93 & Gun Metal Grey (od. doch pewter ) ... wie ich finde - eine tolle Kombination für den Aufbau.





Mach bitte weiter so u. viel Freude damit ... Max


----------



## Odyssee (27. September 2009)

!!!Off-topic!!!

Hallo KLEIN-Freunde,

vor kurzem ging es hier ja um gute Repaints. Wer sich dafür interessiert
und seinen Rahmen nicht nach GB schicken will, kann sich ja mal bei 
Maja Art umsehen. Ich habe mir ein Adept in Nightstorm nachlackieren lassen 
und bin echt begeistert. Die Schriftzüge sind debossed.

Bilder (weil nicht klassisch und auch noch kein Youngtimer) gibt's in 
meiner Galerie:



 

Viele Grüße
Thomas

ps.: Mit der Originalität habe ich übrigens in dem Fall kein Problem.
Das Adept ist rein zum Fahren da und kein Sammlerstück.


----------



## CarstenB (27. September 2009)

ah, deins. hatte es schon auf der webseite gesehen. storm haben sie ja auch ganz gut hinbekommen

http://www.maja-art.de/klein.html


----------



## Quen (28. September 2009)

Odyssee schrieb:


> !!!Off-topic!!!
> 
> Hallo KLEIN-Freunde,
> 
> ...


Schöne Arbeit, schönes Rad! Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philippe Carnoy (29. September 2009)

Salut, 
Klein auch in Frankreich
http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=73761
Philippe


----------



## spezirider (29. September 2009)

formidable ! 

und ganz speziell das painted desert in 20"....


----------



## Klein-Holgi (3. Oktober 2009)

Auch mal wieder paar Bilder....

Ich weiß, die Bremsen funktionieren so nicht. Die funktionieren eigentlich überhaupt nicht, weil sie komplett an beiden Felgen anliegen Ich weiß nicht, wie es überhaupt jemand geschafft hat, die einzuhängen

Was gibts noch für Ideen zu dem Pinnacle? MC1 organisieren? Würde mir viel besser gefallen, aber verdoppelt wohl den Wert des Rades


----------



## CarstenB (3. Oktober 2009)

MC1 wuerde ich nicht montieren, sieht doch so ganz huebsch aus finde ich. bremsen richtig einstellen (sind sie fuer laufraeder mit schmaleren felgen eingestellt?), kabelhuellen kuerzen und gut ist's. naja, evtl. noch skinwall reifen.

gruss, carsten


----------



## Klein-Holgi (3. Oktober 2009)

Die Felgen müssten noch die originalen sein...ich weiß nicht, wie das jemals funktioniert hat, man kann nichtmal mehr die Schrauben in die Griffe schrauben Ah doch, mir kommt ein Verdacht! Es sind nagelneue koolstop Beläge montiert!!!

Dass die Nobby Nic nicht gut ankommen, konnte ich schon ahnen...ist ja auch nicht ganz zeitrichtig  
Einen Farmer John hab ich noch rumliegen...den passenden FJ´s Cousin leider verkauft...andererseits finde ich es mit dem schwarz/brightgreenen look eigentlich ganz gut. Ich weiß nicht, ob ich mich mit skinwalls anfreunden könnte...ein schwarze Flite Titan wäre auch noch übrig, der Sattel sieht so nach Hollandrad aus...

Ach und schwarze XT Cantis habe ich noch rumliegen, allerdings nur ein Paar-auch mit neuen Belägen...macht das Sinn? (Müssten 732er sein)


----------



## pago79 (3. Oktober 2009)

Moin,
da hast du wirklich nicht zu viel versprochen. Sehr schöner Zustand (Bis auf die ekelhaften Reifen natürlich).
Ich würde die Bremsen dranlassen. Kabelhänger dran, einstellen und gut is.
Und es gibt auch zeitgenössische Blackwalls...
Gruß
Lars


----------



## Klein-Holgi (3. Oktober 2009)

Moin auch...ja gell?...schaut richtig fein aus



pago79 schrieb:


> Und es gibt auch zeitgenössische Blackwalls...
> Gruß
> Lars



Death Grip kamen erst später oder??? Da hab ich auch noch ein Paar...aber die rote Schrift auf weißem Grund würde eh nicht passen...

Kabelhänger? Schwarze dreieckige? ...wäre auf jeden Fall einfacher einzustellen als dieses "Gemurkse", das jetzt dran ist...


----------



## pago79 (3. Oktober 2009)

Smoke, Z-Max, Porcupine o.ä. fallen mir jetzt so spontan ein.
Die Deathgrip Frage sollen mal lieber die Spezialisten beantworten.

Gruß
Lars
(Der an das Rad mit sicherheit noch neongrüne ODI Attack bauen würde)


----------



## Inigo Montoya (3. Oktober 2009)

ich bin auch für skinwalls. panaracer timbuk II z.b.
http://www.mombat.org/MOMBAT/PartsForSalePages/tires.html


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (3. Oktober 2009)

sehr lecker der Wagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (3. Oktober 2009)

Inigo Montoya schrieb:


> ich bin auch für skinwalls. panaracer timbuk II z.b.
> http://www.mombat.org/MOMBAT/PartsForSalePages/tires.html



Danke für den Link!!!...ich habe grade gesehen, dass es da passende nagelneue Farmer Johns Cousin zu meinem noch neuen Farmer John geben würde...was spricht da dagegen??? ...und grüne Bremszüge gibts auch dort...jetzt muss ich nur noch die neongrünen Odi finden gibts die überhaupt noch oder hängen die an sämtlichen grünen MC1s dran???


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (3. Oktober 2009)

Die Tiogas sind doch zu alt , neue Odi's in neongrün habe ich noch, die harmonieren aber überhaupt nicht mit dem brightgreen


----------



## zaskar-le (3. Oktober 2009)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> jetzt muss ich nur noch die neongrünen Odi finden gibts die überhaupt noch...



Sogar hier in diesem Theater


----------



## CarstenB (12. Oktober 2009)

sorry fuer's posten von strassenraedern aber so hat's 1975 begonnen

http://velo-pages.com/main.php?g2_itemId=14470












1978 schon deutlich weiter entwickelt

http://velo-pages.com/main.php?g2_itemId=15258&g2_imageViewsIndex=1


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (12. Oktober 2009)

Danke Carsten


----------



## Odyssee (13. Oktober 2009)

@Carsten: Echt tolle Artikel. Die kommen gleich ins Archiv 

Was mir aufgefallen ist, dass in beiden Artikeln Gary Klein gar
nicht genannt wird. Speziell im ersten geht es zwar um die Klein
Company, aber nicht um Gary. Da wäre es interressant mehr zu
den Anfängen zu wissen.

By the way, ich frage mich gerade immer, wann Gary Klein geboren
wurde. Im Klein Blog wird ja ein 50iger für diesen November ange-
kündigt. Demnach hätte er sein erstes MIT Projekt aber bereits mit
14 gemacht, mit 16 seinen ersten Rahmen "publiziert" (siehe Artikel
1975), über 20 Jahre hinweg die besten Bikes gebaut und mit 36
seine Firma an TREK verkauft. Stimmt das? Oder wird Kirsten Klein
50 und Gary ist zu mindestens ein paar Jährchen älter, was seine
Erfolgsstory auch kein bisschen schmälert?

Was auch nicht schlecht ist, der zweite Artikel ist von Gary Fisher
geschrieben. Die kennen sich also auch schon länger ...

Grüße allerseits
Thomas


----------



## CarstenB (13. Oktober 2009)

auf den seiten 2-4 gibt's noch ein paar details zur anfangszeit.

http://www.kleinjapan.com/tech_guide/klein_tech_manual.pdf

den firmennamen "klein" hat die gruppe damals am MIT ausgesucht (angeblich) ohne, dass gary das wollte. gary's geburtstag ist der 9. juni 1952.

gruss, carsten


----------



## Koe (13. Oktober 2009)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Danke für den Link!!!...ich habe grade gesehen, dass es da passende nagelneue Farmer Johns Cousin zu meinem noch neuen Farmer John geben würde...was spricht da dagegen??? ...und grüne Bremszüge gibts auch dort...jetzt muss ich nur noch die neongrünen Odi finden gibts die überhaupt noch oder hängen die an sämtlichen grünen MC1s dran???



dagegen sprechen die enorm hohen versandkosten, wie ich finde. 1 paar reifen 50$ versand. 
das wären dann 110$ ohne zoll und Steuern für einen satz reifen.
ist mir persönlich einfach zu teuer.

gruß stefan


----------



## Blumenhummer (13. Oktober 2009)

Koe schrieb:


> ist mir persönlich einfach zu teuer.



Dieser Satz angebliche BR-M900-Cantilever für USD 75,- - zuzüglich USD 30,- für den Versand - scheint mir auch nicht unbedingt ein Schnäppchen zu sein... 






P.S. Offenbar handelt es sich lediglich um ein vertauschtes Bild. Die Kennziffer des Angebots lautet "lbrake152", die des verlinkten Bildes "lbrake150"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauricer (13. Oktober 2009)

wieso? die sind doch NOS.....


----------



## wtb_rider (13. Oktober 2009)

*n*och *o*rginal *s*chmutz


----------



## Philippe Carnoy (13. Oktober 2009)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> *n*och *o*rginal *s*chmutz



zu gut
Philippe


----------



## CarstenB (13. Oktober 2009)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Dieser Satz angebliche BR-M900-Cantilever für USD 75,- - zuzüglich USD 30,- für den Versand - scheint mir auch nicht unbedingt ein Schnäppchen zu sein...
> P.S. Offenbar handelt es sich lediglich um ein vertauschtes Bild. Die Kennziffer des Angebots lautet "lbrake152", die des verlinkten Bildes "lbrake150"...



lbrake152.jpg sieht so aus


----------



## Apastoli (16. Oktober 2009)

.


----------



## Apastoli (16. Oktober 2009)

so wieder eine klein(e) veränderung
ich finde es in der farbe passend besser als schwartz oder silber
die tri-spok´s kommen ach bald ab, aber erst wenn ich die ringle naben in 32 loch hab




schlagboltzen und einstellschraube sind neu der rest dauer leider noch 3 wochen hätte niemals gedacht das es so schwer ist an solche teile ranzukommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jörgl (16. Oktober 2009)

Apastoli schrieb:


> so wieder eine klein(e) veränderung
> ich finde es in der farbe passend besser als schwartz oder silber
> die tri-spok´s kommen ach bald ab, aber erst wenn ich die ringle naben in 32 loch hab
> 
> schlagboltzen und einstellschraube sind neu der rest dauer leider noch 3 wochen hätte niemals gedacht das es so schwer ist an solche teile ranzukommen.



Stimmt, da geht noch einiges 

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/470820]
	
[/URL]


----------



## RetroRocky (16. Oktober 2009)

... da geht noch mehr, Zugendkappen gibts auch in purple


----------



## Apastoli (16. Oktober 2009)

wie gesagt die restlichen schrauben kommen in 3 wochen
und wo wir gerde dabei sind, wo bekomme ich denn die zugendkappen in purple her???
die bei ebay sind schon mal mist da die meinen farbton verfehlen, wer hat denn noch 4 rumliegen?


----------



## divergent! (16. Oktober 2009)

zur not anpinseln


----------



## v8mercedes (17. Oktober 2009)

*LINEAR GATOR FADE*





 


 



*HORIZON LINEAR FADE*


 


 



*RAIN FOREST*


 


 


 


 



*MARDI GRAS*


 


 



*CORAL REEF*


 


 


 






*SUNBURST*





 


 



*MOONRISE*


 


 


 






*STORM*


 






*NIGHTSTORM*


 


 


 



*KOI*


 






*SEA&SKY*


----------



## jörgl (17. Oktober 2009)

Toll, da kann man toll den Bezug herstellen


----------



## maka82 (17. Oktober 2009)

sehr geil


----------



## argh (17. Oktober 2009)

wow!


----------



## bertel (17. Oktober 2009)

Sehr schön bei den Retrobikern kopiert


----------



## euphras (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich warte noch auf ein paar verträumte Impressionen zum _Backfire_...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightstorm95 (17. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Jochen,

*Sehr schööön u. Danke ... * _(mit dem HorizonAttitude verbinde ich sehr schöne Erinnerungen)._

LG ... Max


----------



## CarstenB (17. Oktober 2009)

das hat miromiro doch zusammengestellt und bis auf hier in jedem forum geposted. schoen gemacht.


----------



## v8mercedes (17. Oktober 2009)

habe es aus foromtb.com und ein wenig ergänzt


----------



## obi-wan-mtb (18. Oktober 2009)

v8mercedes schrieb:


> *LINEAR GATOR FADE*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Philippe Carnoy (18. Oktober 2009)

Super
Philippe


----------



## Radlerin (18. Oktober 2009)

Muss man Bilder, die über eine halbe Seite gehen, unbedingt zitieren?


----------



## obi-wan-mtb (18. Oktober 2009)

Radlerin schrieb:


> Muss man Bilder, die über eine halbe Seite gehen, unbedingt zitieren?



Ich dachte, die sind so schön, ich wollte die nochmals sehen


----------



## Apastoli (18. Oktober 2009)

juhuu meie blau eloxierten shogun felgen sind endlich aus der schweitz da
danke nochmal an den verkäufer
morgen-früh wird gleich umgespeicht

hat jemand noch 32 blaue nippel??
wenn ja kurtze info bitte an mich senden


----------



## wtb_rider (19. Oktober 2009)

NACHTRAG:







(sorry für den bilderklau syn crossis, aber du hast nunmal das schönste dolo)

gruss kay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenB (19. Oktober 2009)

Gossamer (1993) 
"A fine film of cobwebs often seen floating in the air or caught on bushes or grass"













und die schoenste von allen "Painted Desert"


----------



## höhenangst (19. Oktober 2009)

hier noch ein sehr schickes Exemplar der Eislackierung , auch von einem Frank  ( Wundel   ) Bild ist vom Kleintreffen


----------



## v8mercedes (19. Oktober 2009)

... und vorallem alles nagelneu


----------



## Apastoli (19. Oktober 2009)

lange lange überlegt ob ich es machen soll oder nicht?!?
bin zu entschluss gekommen eifach machen wie immer



nur weiß ich nicht ob das an meinem klein pulse in PM so gut rüberkommt
auf der einen seite finde ich es richtig geiel, auf der anderen seite finde ich das blau ist definitiv an der falschen stelle ist
von daher erspare ich es mir es mit dem bike zu posten
wer dennoch interesse haben sollte, habe es in meinem album
leider habe ich meine white industries nabe drinnengelassen weil die blaue Ringlé naben sich noch nicht in meinem besitz befinden :-(


----------



## muttipullover (19. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde es richtig gut! Aber die blauen Pedale sind zu viel des Guten.
Ich würde blaue Kettenblattschrauben verbauen und dafür schwarze Pedale.
Den Sattel willst du nicht wirklich verbauen, oder? Grauer Flite und graue Oury-Griffe,
schwarzer Steuersatz.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Odyssee (20. Oktober 2009)

v8mercedes schrieb:


> ... und vorallem alles nagelneu



Kann nicht sein; ich bin es schonmal gefahren 

Genau 10m, bis Frank kurz vorm kollabieren war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Apastoli (20. Oktober 2009)

schon mal vor ab ein bild 
ja ich weis sattel griffe steuersatz und und und ..................
ist alles in arbeit wenn jemand noch teile für mich hat währe es schneller für mich es zuende zu bringen





besser mit blauen naben?????????????oder lieber ohne?????????????


----------



## zingel (20. Oktober 2009)

ne richtige Eisdielen-Poserkarre


----------



## lazylarco (20. Oktober 2009)

Blaue Naben wären ganz nett,
sind aber nicht unbeding notwendig.
Lass es erst mal wie es ist.

Würde eher mal den Sattel gegen einen schwarzen Flite, den Vorbau gegen nen flacheren
und den Rizer gegen einen geraden Flatbar Lenker ersetzen.


----------



## Apastoli (20. Oktober 2009)

nur beim flite sattel tut mir der hintern so schnell aua 
find ich ja toll das es jetz mal gut rüber-kommt

leider hat meine eisdiele gestern den letzten tag gehabt (winter pause)


----------



## CarstenB (20. Oktober 2009)

die zughuellen bitte kuerzen wenn dir der lack am lenkkopf so lieb wie die bunten teile ist


----------



## Apastoli (20. Oktober 2009)

danke fÃ¼r den hinweis sieht echt n biÃchen heftig aus 
 ist mir nie so richtig aufgefallen, das merkwÃ¼rdige ist die sind genau so angebaut wurden das da soviel spannung hintersitz das sie den lenkkopf beim geradeausfahren nicht imgeringsten berÃ¼hren.
ich wollt mir Ã¼brigens die komischen stecksysteme  zu legen kostn aber run 70 â¬
ich weiÃ grade nicht wie die heiÃen sind aus irgendeinem harten material und in der lÃ¤nge anpassbar glaube ich


----------



## Radlerin (20. Oktober 2009)

Nokon vielleicht?


----------



## zaskar-le (20. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde die Laufräder eindeutig wieder runternehmen. 
Ist einfach too much. Den Rest hast Du ja schon selbst geschrieben


----------



## Apastoli (20. Oktober 2009)

RICHTIG 
NOKON so heißen die


----------



## Apastoli (20. Oktober 2009)

mal ne andere bescheidene frage 
gibt es so eine art lackstift für die blaueloxierten sachen ?????
wenn ja wo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaot (20. Oktober 2009)

woher bekommt man schöne decals?
mein "monster" bekommt neue farbe, da soll wieder was unter den klarlack.

mein chef ist zwar grafiker, aber dann wart ich noch nächsten winter drauf...


----------



## HOLZWURM (21. Oktober 2009)

Hallo


Hier ein Adroit MC 1 in painted desert

Ich denke das Bild sagt mehr als tausend Worte

Schönen Abend noch

Holzwurm


----------



## v8mercedes (21. Oktober 2009)

hallo thilo,

das stimmt. 

geniale farbe und perfekte verarbeitung der schweißnähte.

grüße jochen


----------



## maka82 (22. Oktober 2009)

vor allem mal wieder relativ selten in der Kombination was!?


----------



## Apastoli (28. Oktober 2009)

Eure Meinung ist gefragt
währe ein blauer vorbau ok
oder lieber in schwartz 0°


----------



## maka82 (28. Oktober 2009)

Besser ein schwarzer Syncros, passend zur Stütze. Ein blauer wäre höchstwarscheinlich zu viel des Guten


----------



## bonebreaker666 (28. Oktober 2009)

maka82 schrieb:


> Besser ein schwarzer Syncros, passend zur Stütze. Ein blauer wäre höchstwarscheinlich zu viel des Guten


 
Dem kann ich nur beipflichten 

...und bitte dann auch gleich noch 'nen anderen Sattel drauf!


----------



## lazylarco (28. Oktober 2009)

Schwarz!


----------



## Apastoli (28. Oktober 2009)

ok ich dachte ich gleiche das mit einer blauen sattelstütze wieder aus

schade um die blaue  bei ebay ist nämlich grade ne kurtze drin
leider nicht in schwartz
danke trotzdem für den tipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxim-DD (28. Oktober 2009)

währe auch für nen schwarzen syn.

und evtl. den sattel auch in ganz schwarz.

schöne speichung, selber gemacht?

gruss, der ronny


----------



## zagato (28. Oktober 2009)

hallo,
wie wär's mit einem schwarzen ringle vb. passt doch immer.
volkmar


----------



## hendr1k (28. Oktober 2009)

Naja, wenn "untenrum" eh schon alles türkis-blau ist - dann kann man die Stütze und den Vorbau auch noch in Blau montieren (der Rahmen ist ja zum Glück dezent grau) - dann müssen natürlich noch ordentliche Reifen, Sattel & Lenker dran ..


----------



## d.a.v.i.d.w. (28. Oktober 2009)

Apropos türkis-blau... darfs auch noch a bissl pink dazu sein  

Mal wieder etwas fürs Auge. Leider schafft meine Kamera die Farben irgendwie nicht. Naja.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## newsboy (28. Oktober 2009)

apastoli, wie wärs mit einem eigenen thema?


----------



## maka82 (28. Oktober 2009)

d.a.v.i.d.w. schrieb:


> Apropos türkis-blau... darfs auch noch a bissl pink dazu sein
> 
> Mal wieder etwas fürs Auge. Leider schafft meine Kamera die Farben irgendwie nicht. Naja.


Wie gesagt sehr geil. Ich war gestern Abend in der Hinsicht seit langem mal wieder sprachlos...
ich glaub ich werd das 96er team über den Winter doch aufbauen, da dass mit dem Sea&Sky in diesem Leben wohl nix mehr wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Apastoli (29. Oktober 2009)




----------



## Apastoli (29. Oktober 2009)

maxim-DD schrieb:


> währe auch für nen schwarzen syn.
> 
> und evtl. den sattel auch in ganz schwarz.
> 
> ...


 

jupp selbst gemacht


----------



## Apastoli (29. Oktober 2009)

d.a.v.i.d.w. schrieb:


> Apropos türkis-blau... darfs auch noch a bissl pink dazu sein
> 
> Mal wieder etwas fürs Auge. Leider schafft meine Kamera die Farben irgendwie nicht. Naja.
> 
> ...


 
jetzt weis ich auch wer mir das klein vor der nase weggeschnappt hat 
hat der herr ja billig bekommen viel spass damit   
der verkäufer hat echt geld verschenkt


----------



## maka82 (29. Oktober 2009)

naja billig ist relativ. Sagen wir günstig


----------



## d.a.v.i.d.w. (29. Oktober 2009)

maka82 schrieb:


> naja billig ist relativ. Sagen wir günstig



Wohl wahr! Aber gemessen am Zustand  Habe lange gesucht - irgendwann muss man ja mal Glück haben....


----------



## Apastoli (29. Oktober 2009)

d.a.v.i.d.w. schrieb:


> Wohl wahr! Aber gemessen am Zustand  Habe lange gesucht - irgendwann muss man ja mal Glück haben....


 ich freue mich auf jedemfall tierisch für dich


----------



## maxim-DD (29. Oktober 2009)

@ Apastoli - schick schick


----------



## bikemann1 (30. Oktober 2009)

euphras schrieb:


> Ich warte noch auf ein paar verträumte Impressionen zum _Backfire_...




ist zwar weniger verträumt.... obwohl... irgend einer von den Mechanikern hat wohl geträumt . Und es passt ganz gut zum Backfire.


----------



## zingel (30. Oktober 2009)

wortwörtlich!


----------



## höhenangst (1. November 2009)

nach 2 Tagen zerlegen putzen , ölen , fetten und Einstellarbeiten hab ichs heute das erste mal kurz ausgeführt 

es handelt sich um ein 





in backfire , in der ultra light Ausführung , in "Originalzustand" bis auf Schläuche und Flaschenhalter 

mit den seltenen 





und Suntour XC pro mit Dia Comp Bremsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (1. November 2009)

das ist aber ein feines radelchen. in diesem zustand ja schon fast zu schade zum fahren. da tut ja jeder kratzer weh


----------



## zingel (1. November 2009)

*sehr schön!*

Gewicht?


----------



## Gemma (1. November 2009)

Absolut tolles Adroit!


----------



## HOLZWURM (1. November 2009)

Hallo Thomas

Stand das nicht neulich noch vor einem blauen Tor?

Ich habe übrigens noch Schläuche mit KLEIN Aufdruck für den richtigen Fetischisten.

Suchst Du noch einen Flaschenhalter, also den plastifizierten?

Der liegt auch noch rum.

Liebste Grüße nach Rosenheim

BTW: Der STRATUM Lenker geht spätestens Dienstag auf die Post.

Schönen Abend noch

Holzwurm


----------



## schnegg314 (1. November 2009)

Gratulation Thomas, das sieht wirklich sehr schön aus! Meines würde auch so schön glänzen, wenn ich es nur etwas pflegen würde 

Aber meine Kabelhänger sind bestimmt lighter 




...und hier noch die Pedale, ebenfalls ultra light


----------



## höhenangst (1. November 2009)

@ zingel   laut Prospekt   20,05 lbs    , gewogen 9,3 kg wie auf den Bildern 

@Thilo das mit dem Stratum klingt super !   So ein unschöner Plastikflaschenhalter macht das Rad auch nicht besser!
  Welche Farbe das Tor hatte   , war so von den anderen grellen Farben abgelenkt und begeistert, besonders von sunburst  , diese Leuchtkraft  
liebe Grüße zurück nach Belm

@ all     Danke !

@ Martin   da hat einer ganz schönen Pedalschliff (Rastenschliff)  hingelegt , kenn ich eigentlich nur von Motorradfahrern


----------



## v8mercedes (1. November 2009)

hallo thomas,

*sehr schön*..., vorallem als ultra light version

glückwunsch und viel spass damit.


----------



## höhenangst (2. November 2009)

danke Jochen , stell doch bitte ein paar Bilder von deinem Schmuckstück hier mit ein   (ist ja ne Galerie )   und wird diese positiv bereichern


----------



## v8mercedes (2. November 2009)

...dein wunsch ist mir befehl thomas

also, dann werd ich mal. hätte nicht gedacht, auch mal die KLEINe Galerie mit fotos meines eigenen KLEINs zu versorgen

*ATTITUDE GATOR '93*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jörgl (2. November 2009)

Wie fährt es sich denn so im Vergleich zum Yeti?


----------



## divergent! (2. November 2009)

ich hab mal ne frage zu den lackierungen. sind die farben inneinander so lackiert oder ist das wie bei den flipflop lacken die je nach lichteinfall anders schimmern.

ich find das ja ganz großes kino deine lackierung


----------



## lazylarco (2. November 2009)

Wow!
So ein perfekter Zustand!
Das Gator ist und bleibt eine der schönsten Farben von Klein!


----------



## v8mercedes (2. November 2009)

waren nur ein paar meter zum schlösslesee. den rest hab ich geschoben

ich fühl mich trotz 1,90m auf dem medium sehr wohl. im vgl. zum ARC AS ist es halt knüppelhart. beim treten merkt man aber gleich einen großen unterschied, nämlich dass es sehr steif ist.


----------



## v8mercedes (2. November 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> ich hab mal ne frage zu den lackierungen. sind die farben inneinander so lackiert oder ist das wie bei den flipflop lacken die je nach lichteinfall anders schimmern.
> 
> ich find das ja ganz großes kino deine lackierung



die farben sind ineinander lackiert. die grundfarbe ist weiss. dann den rahmen komplett in gelb und dann genau def. das blau. die grüne farbe entsteht aus dem ausnebeln des blaus auf dem gelb. 

so seh ich zumindest das geheimnis der linear fade lackierungen. wenn ich falsch liege bitte um aufklärung.


----------



## divergent! (2. November 2009)

ich bin grad auf der suche nach ner neuen lackierung für mein lts. sowas schwebt mir in rot orange vor.oder diese 2 seiten lackierung wie am boulder.

dett is schicke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenB (2. November 2009)

etwas aufwaendiger ist es schon. drei schichten, 4 verschiedene farben

seite 34 im tech manual 

http://www.kleinjapan.com/tech_guide/pre97_klein_tech_manual.pdf

Gator
DESIRED COLOR - BASE COAT - SECOND COAT - THIRD COAT
Yellow - White - Yellow - None
Green - White - Yellow - Powder Blue
Blue - White - Balloon Blue - None


----------



## v8mercedes (2. November 2009)

ohne weiss eigentlich nur gelb und blau wenn ich es richtig lese

DESIRED COLOR
*Green* : White - Yellow - Powder Blue


----------



## CarstenB (2. November 2009)

powder blue und balloon blue sind unterschiedlich. dazu gelb und weiss


----------



## v8mercedes (2. November 2009)

CarstenB schrieb:


> powder blue und balloon blue sind unterschiedlich. dazu gelb und weiss



1:0...

ich wusste, dass das kommen wird


----------



## divergent! (2. November 2009)

ok danke. ich hab mir mal dein rad aufn rechner gezogen. mal sehen was mein lackierer dazu sagt


----------



## Nightstorm95 (2. November 2009)

*Gator Linear Fade *...

diese Lackierung ist für mich einfach nur faszinierend u. für manchen Fotografen(-in) ... nun ja - "perfide" zugleich.





U. a. hat diese Linear-Fade-Lackierung m. E. unzählige Facetten; geringste Abweichungen des Lichteinfalles, aber auch minimale Veränderungen des Blickwinkels erzielen immer wieder neue, nicht unerhebliche, Ergebnisse ... deshalb hat sie für mich den *Anspruch höchster Anziehungskraft u. Faszination*.
Aus eigener Erfahrung ... hinsichtl. der Authentizität gelangen auch sehr kostspielige Profi-Kameras hier an ihre Grenzen.

In diesem Sinne ... Max


----------



## Klein-Holgi (3. November 2009)

Nightstorm95 schrieb:


> [Aus eigener Erfahrung ... hinsichtl. der Authentizität gelangen auch sehr kostspielige Profi-Kameras hier an ihre Grenzen.
> 
> In diesem Sinne ... Max



Eine wenig genutzte Möglichkeit näher an "echte" Farben zu kommen, besteht darin, den manuellen Weißabgleich zu nutzen. Das ist ja das (einzig) schöne an der digitalen Technik, dass Probieren nichts kostet...andererseits kann es durchaus sein, dass die Kamera die Farben "richtig" eingefangen hat und unser Gehirn bei einem dermaßen faszinierenden Anblick die Farben nochmal "hochrechnet" und wir etwas "sehen", was gar nicht da ist.... Gerade beim "Herausrechnen" der Farbtemperatur des Lichtes leisten unsere grauen Zellen beachtliche Dinge....

...aber vermutlich hast Du recht und die Technik ist mit diesen Wunderwerken der Lackierkunst überfordert

Leider kann ich es nicht selbst ausprobieren, ich hab kein Gator und wenn ich die Preise sehe, werde ich auch kaum eins in echt zu Gesicht bekommen....

Aber - und das ist das Wichtigste: EIN HERRLICHES RAD


----------



## zingel (3. November 2009)

als Jochens Rahmen noch beim Europa-Importeur stand, hab ich auch versucht die Farben zu digitalisieren...






















ist aber wirklich nicht einfach.

...evtl. krieg ich bald nochmal eine Chance...


----------



## kaot (3. November 2009)

wow,  

sehr schöne bilder, ein traum...

auch wenn ich nur den billigen pulse comp rahmen habe, soll er doch wieder schick gemacht werden. häng einfach dran...


----------



## lazylarco (3. November 2009)

Welche Farbe soll er denn bekommen, dein Rahmen?

Könntest ja die Zugverlegungen abschleifen und nen Single Speed draus machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikemann1 (3. November 2009)

Hallo Kaot,

was für nen Abbeizer hast du  denn genommen? Der Lack scheint echt sauber runter gegangen zu sein.

Gruß, Robert


----------



## Splatter666 (3. November 2009)

Moin!

Wenn ich mir den Rest der "Ausstattung" so ansehe, is das arantiert ein Abbeizer, an den otto-Normalbiker nicht so ohne weiteres dran kommt 
Aber das Ergebnis is echt verblüffend gut (sofern da nicht noch einige Schleifvorgänge zwischen den Bildern liegen)

Ciao, Splat


----------



## kaot (3. November 2009)

lazylarco schrieb:


> Welche Farbe soll er denn bekommen, dein Rahmen?
> 
> Könntest ja die Zugverlegungen abschleifen und ein Single Speed daraus machen...



farbe steht noch nicht fest. vielleicht versuch ich mich an einer der fade lackierungen.

singel speed wäre mal ne idee, 
aber dann wäre noch immer der zug von der hinteren bremse, die dann mit kabelbinder befestigt werden müsste. 
spiel grad mit dem gedanken die zugverlegung zu verlegen  auf die unterseite des oberrohrs.




bikemann1 schrieb:


> Hallo Kaot,
> 
> was für nen Abbeizer hast du  denn genommen? Der Lack scheint echt sauber runter gegangen zu sein.
> 
> Gruß, Robert




http://www.ambratec.net/produkte/produkt_details/produktdetails-2.php?REC_ID2=294

das zeug, ist aber echt heftige. entlacken ging keine 15 minuten.
mit groben vlies anschleifen, einpinseln, schauen wie die farbe sich löst. mit verdünnung abwaschen und freuen.

auf dem rahmen ist kein gramm farbe mehr.


kennt jemanden einen fähigen grafiker / werbegrafiker für die schriftzüge? bilder hätte ich einige


----------



## bikemann1 (3. November 2009)

Na das klingt doch echt effektiv. Danke für den Tip!


----------



## kaot (3. November 2009)

Splatter666 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir den Rest der "Ausstattung" so ansehe, is das garantiert ein Abbeizer, an den otto-Normalbiker nicht so ohne weiteres dran kommt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



der kleine vorteil als lackierer 

der beweiß das da kein schleifen dazwischen liegt.





da kommt man nicht bei, egal mit welchem schleifmittel.


----------



## Splatter666 (3. November 2009)




----------



## Kampfmaschine (3. November 2009)

kaot schrieb:


> der kleine vorteil als lackierer
> 
> der beweiß das da kein schleifen dazwischen liegt.
> 
> ...



Den Rahmen so lassen und nur Klarlack drüber mit Schwarzen Decals!


----------



## zingel (3. November 2009)

schöne Schweissnähte!


----------



## CarstenB (3. November 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> schöne Schweissnähte!



ist halt ein klein, was erwartest du anderes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maka82 (3. November 2009)

naja gut, SOLCHE Schweissnähte erwartet man nicht unbedingt an nem KLEIN


----------



## v8mercedes (3. November 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> ...evtl. krieg ich bald nochmal eine Chance...



was höre ich da, darf ich etwa nochmal ne tour in die schweiz machen

von mir aus gerne. war nen toller nachmittag damals


----------



## zingel (3. November 2009)

es wär dann aber nicht mehr so ein billiges *Attitude*


----------



## kadaverfleisch (4. November 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> schöne Schweissnähte!



...endlich sieht man sie mal, sonst sind da immer so ordinäre Farbkleckse drauf 

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Blumenhummer (4. November 2009)

kaot schrieb:


> der beweiß das da kein schleifen dazwischen liegt.



Das ist mal wirklich beeindruckend.


----------



## kaot (4. November 2009)

ich hab was vertauscht.
der colorstriper ist von singoli, der ambratec war der vorgänger, ist aber genau so heftig.

http://singoli.org/downloads/sincostripper.pdf

der vertreter war heute auch zufällig da. diese produkt wird es nur noch ein paar monate in dieser form  geben. neue umwelvorschriften, der neue darf nur noch 1/3 so stark sein, was aber auch noch locker reichen wird um teile schön blank zu machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Briggtopp (4. November 2009)

v8mercedes schrieb:


> *ATTITUDE GATOR '93*



Sehr hübsch geworden das Klein Jochen . Hätte ehrlich gesagt auch nichts anderes von Dir erwartet

Grüsse


----------



## divergent! (4. November 2009)

kaot schrieb:


> ich hab was vertauscht.
> der colorstriper ist von singoli, der ambratec war der vorgänger, ist aber genau so heftig.
> 
> http://singoli.org/downloads/sincostripper.pdf
> ...





man stelle sich mal ne gereizte exfrau vor + das zeug + auto

nachts über drauf gemacht, plötzlicher regen und schwupps ist die bude kpl ohne lack


geile idee


----------



## elsepe (4. November 2009)

aber wenn mann doch ein klein hat......

wieso dann das auto....


----------



## divergent! (4. November 2009)

um aber an das klein zu kommen muss die frau erstmal wieder in die wohnung...das wird schwer ohne schlüssel. da liegt so ein auto näher


----------



## v8mercedes (4. November 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> es wär dann aber nicht mehr so ein billiges *Attitude*



stef, das ganze wird immer interessanter , aber das _billig_ habe ich überlesen


@briggtopp: danke dir


----------



## Shamus (5. November 2009)

Schöne Gator Attitude! 

Wir haben ein paar kleine updates auf Adroit ...


----------



## Nightstorm95 (5. November 2009)

Hallo Shamus,

... *schööönes GatorAdroit*.

_Reine Geschmackssache _... aber Tri Aligns passen m. E. optisch nun gar nicht auf den Cantisockeln. An solchen Bikes (egal ob Adroit od. Attitude) harmonisieren z. B. GRAFTON od. XTR 900 um ein vieles mehr.

Sorry & mir ist auch bewußt ... _"jetzt zähle ich Erbsen" !_

See you ... Max


----------



## v8mercedes (5. November 2009)

thank you shamus

the adroit looks much better with the turquoise cranks. 
are these the cranks of your sea&sky attitude?


----------



## Shamus (5. November 2009)

v8mercedes schrieb:


> are these the cranks of your sea&sky attitude?



You must keep your wife happy! 
She wanted to have them... 

Also it started to rain snow today, at same time...winter is here


----------



## v8mercedes (5. November 2009)

Shamus schrieb:


> You must keep your wife happy!
> She wanted to have them...



this is *real* love, WOW.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reddevil72 (6. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen

mit dem Risiko einen Kulturschock auszulösen, hier mein "Problem". Ich bin stolzer Besitzer eines 1989er Original Klein Pinnacle Elite Aurora (XT-Salsa-Onza, eine passende Vorserien-Mag21 steht im Keller). Dieses Bike hat mich treu durch den Start meiner "Renn-Karriere" begleitet, dann als verlässliches Touren-Rad.




Mittlerweile ist es etwas in die Jahre gekommen. Ich sehe aktuell zwei Wege für meinen "Schatz":
1) Renovation. Hierzu ist ein kompletter Neu-Aufbau notwendig um wirklich wieder Spass zu haben. Wie viel kostet das? Ist der Versuch einer State of the Art Renovation mit Originalteilen überhaupt noch möglich? Wäre eine Modernisierung eine allzu grosse Vergewaltigung?
2) Verkauf? Findet sich ein Liebhaber (Verkauf sowieso nur an solchen)? Wie viel bringt das Rad (alt aber eigentlich funktionstüchtig)?

Was meint Ihr?

reddevil


----------



## Klein-Holgi (6. November 2009)

Hallo...

den vorletzten Satz "wieviel bringt...." musst Du ganz schnell wieder löschen, sonst gibts Ärger

Aber was man so auf dem Bild erkennen kann sieht der Lack soweit noch ganz in Ordnung aus....

Jetzt - aber da greife ich den echten Fachleuten vor - kommt dann die ganze Ansammlung von guten Ratschlägen angefangen von:

-Anbauteile (Gepäckträger)ab,
-passende Reifen dran,
-was stimmt mit der originalen Gabel nicht?
-nicht in der Sonne stehen lassen (leichtes Farbfading meine ich am Rahmen schon erkennen zu können) 

usw....

Ein Neuaufbau mit orignialen Teilen wird lange dauern und teuer werden, das könnte den Wert des so dastehenden Teils locker übersteigen (aber das bezieht sich ja schon fast auf die "unerlaubte" Frage...

...und wie heißt diese Farbkombi? Ist es vielleicht älter als 1989???

@Max: seit wann sind denn die Kleinfans Erbsenzähler??? Meine Meinung ist eher: 
@Shamus: great with all these blue parts!!! I wish my wife knew that I am talking bout cranks when it comes to white ind., tune, raceface, cook bros. etc.  could also be a pressure "cook"er


----------



## reddevil72 (6. November 2009)

@klein-holgi:
danke für dein feedback. bringen ist natürlich ein schwieriger ausdruck, wäre jedoch auch bereit das bike in gute hände zu geben

zu deinen fragen / kommentaren:
- lack ist soweit io, etwas gefadet (nicht vom an der sonne stehen, sondern von langen fahrten). farbkombi heisst übrigens aurora (wurde meines wissens nur für die elite-version (mit geglätteten schweissnähten) verwendet. rahmen könnte durchaus auch von 1988 sein, vielleicht weiss da jemand mehr (rahmennummer: R3500B)
- die originalgabel ist vollständig in ordnung, das bike wurde nur lange "gefedert" gefahren, damit ist noch ein passende mag 21 verfügbar. meinerseits jedoch keine option diese wieder anzubauen, da diese (zumindest für heutige vorstellungen) "keinen" federweg hat (damals natürlich absolut das beste gewesen).
- zum gepäckträger und bereifung: eigentlich ein absolutes "no go", aber das bike wurde auch noch als tourenrad gebraucht. die teile kommen auf jeden fall ab, egal ob renovation oder verkauf.
- das thema state-of-the-art-aufbau wäre trotz aufwand und kosten schon reizvoll, die frage ist nur ob und wo man solche teile noch findet.

bin echt gespannt, was die freaks meinen...


----------



## CarstenB (6. November 2009)

hat zwar in der galerie auch nichts zu suchen aber Aurora und 1989 stimmt schon. um solche zeitgemaessen "restaurationen" dreht es sich hier im forum ja gerade. natuerlich sind alle teile noch zu bekommen und wenn du z.b. sehr gute gebrauchte XT 7fach teile nimmst wird es auch nicht unverschaemt teuer. teuer werden nur die damaligen blingbling CNC teile in neuwertigem zustand und shimano neu in der schachtel. suntour aus der zeit ist ansich auch noch recht guenstig zu haben.


----------



## Philippe Carnoy (6. November 2009)

Salut, ich freue mich, ich kriege ein Klein zum fahren.
(Stef war du auch in USA unterwegs?)



philippe


----------



## hoeckle (10. November 2009)

so ein mist - jetzt hab doch nochmal ein klein gekauft....

zum glück muss ich es nicht fahren...


----------



## lazylarco (10. November 2009)

Weil ich grad lustig drauf bin,
möchte ich mal was posten, was alle hier eher etwas agressiv stimmen wird...

Ich trau mich gar nicht die Bilder hochzuladen, sondern nur den Link,
seht selbst:

http://cgi.ebay.de/KLEIN-MC1-ATTITUDE-THE-BEST-MOUNTAIN-BIKE-MADE-PERIOD_W0QQitemZ250527207483QQcmdZViewItemQQptZMountain_Bikes?hash=item3a5495d03b

BITTE NICHT NACHMACHEN !!!
Dieser Kerl gehört einfach nur verprügelt...


----------



## maka82 (10. November 2009)

oooh yes. Hab ich auch schon entdeckt


----------



## spezirider (10. November 2009)

mir wird ganz schwindlig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reddevil72 (10. November 2009)

argh... kämpfe gerade mit meiner "restauration"... lack wird wohl bleiben wie er ist, als hommage an die geschichte, immerhin darf man ja sehen, dass das bike ein oldtimer ist. dann wird jedoch auch noch etwas "aufgemotzt". allerdings mit entsprechenden vintage-teilen. sattel wird ein original 90er flite werden (schon gefunden). für die anbauteile muss ich wohl noch etwas zeit und geld investieren. alte xt-teile sind noch zu finden, vintage-naben aus der zeit ebenso. hätte noch ein cook bros kurbel und schnellspannersatz an der angel, der ist aber von 93. ist das schon zu "modern"? was meint ihr?
freue mich auf eure inputs.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (10. November 2009)

lazylarco schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/KLEIN-MC1-ATTITUDE-THE-BEST-MOUNTAIN-BIKE-MADE-PERIOD_W0QQitemZ250527207483QQcmdZViewItemQQptZMountain_Bikes?hash=item3a5495d03b
> 
> BITTE NICHT NACHMACHEN !!!
> Dieser Kerl gehört einfach nur verprügelt...



Das doofe in der Galerie ist halt, dass der Link irgendwann ins "nichts" führt. Vielleicht lädt sich ja wenigstens einer das Bild ins Album, damit es als abschreckendes Beispiel für die Nachwelt erhalten bleibt

Aber in einem hat er recht: "...BUT I KNOW THIS ONE IS UNIQUE!":kotz::kotz::kotz:


----------



## lazylarco (10. November 2009)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Das doofe in der Galerie ist halt, dass der Link irgendwann ins "nichts" führt.



Na gut, wie gesagt, wollte hier niemandem zu Augenkrebs verhelfen,
aber dann poste diese Verschandelung für die Nachwelt...


----------



## Philippe Carnoy (11. November 2009)

Salut, noch nicht da, aber auf dem weg.
Klein Rascal 1990 fast neu.
Es war mein erstes bike.
Die original spinner ist dabei (und Judy 1 ")






philippe


----------



## retired (11. November 2009)

pic by singlespeeder.de


flo

adam & the ants / zerox


----------



## jörgl (11. November 2009)

retired schrieb:


> pic by singlespeeder.de
> 
> 
> flo
> ...



Die KLEINen für hinten kenn ich, das Große wäre mir neu. Wobei die Seite leider schon seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr aktualisiert wurde. 

Ansonsten sind die Teile optsich wie technisch ein Leckerbissen 

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/362213]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Odyssee (11. November 2009)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Die Spinergy rev-X-roks-XE waren damals als "neu" im 1998er Brügelmann-Katalog drin...habe gerade mal nachgesehen. Untendrunter sind die ganzen "rev-X"-normal (4-Speichen), die es wohl schon länger gab. Ich hab die Teile auch, sie sind um es deutlich zu sagen sauschwer!. Im Katalog sind sie mit 990g und 1190g angegeben. Die Befestigung der Speichen kann man nachziehen. Das ist der Vorteil, dass sie zentrierbar sind. Das Problem ist, dass man eine lange dünne Nuss (vermutlich 5er oder  6er) braucht, um überhaupt an die Schrauben bzw. Muttern zu kommen, die sind tief im Felgenbett versenkt. (Ich helfe mir mit einem "Dreherchen" aus dem Uhrmacher-Schraubendreher-Satz, den man dann mit der Zange drehen kann ;-)) Wenn die Schraube von der Speiche ganz abgerissen ist, dann - Feierabend Dafür sind die Lager super! Selten so was leicht laufendes gesehen....
> 
> Wie lange die Laufräder nach 1998 verkauft wurden, kann ich aber leider nicht sagen....
> 
> ...



Wen's interessiert:

Habe gerade eine 98'er Bike Workshop bekommen, in dem die Spinergys
drin sind. Gewicht ist mit 885/1075 g angegeben. Also deutlich leichter
als bislang angenommen. Ich werde das beim nächsten Reifenwechsel
mal nachwiegen. Preis ehemals: 620/685 DM.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## jestersrace (13. November 2009)

So nach ca. einem Jahr Umbauphase traue ich mich ein par pics meines Sea & Sky einzustellen. 

PS: wer noch einen Ringlè Sattelschnellspanner in silber rumliegen hat ... bitte melden!


----------



## jörgl (13. November 2009)

Sehr schön 

Kann es sein, daß an der White-HR-Nabe die Hülsen nicht sauber aneinander liegen... daß sieht auf dem letzten Bild so nach Spalt aus?


----------



## maka82 (13. November 2009)

i love Sea & Sky. ich bete jeden Abend zu Gott iiiiirgendwann so ein Rahmenset mein eigen nennen zu können


----------



## S-BEND (13. November 2009)

Natürlich mit obligatorischen Eistütenhalter 

Gruß


----------



## jestersrace (13. November 2009)

Hinterradnabe hat wirklich ein Spiel, dass muss ich mir noch ansehen...

und NATÜRLICH mit mit dem Eistütenhalter.  Ohne gehts einfach nicht!


----------



## zagato (13. November 2009)

white und klein. ich glaube besser geht's nicht.


----------



## Biff (14. November 2009)

die "Hülsen" müssen nicht zwangsläufig aneinander liegen. An einem meiner s&s Atti´s liegen sie bündig aneinander (ist die White Phantom ti):






bei meinem unverbauten Satz ist ein Spalt zu sehen. Es handelt sich auch um die Phantom ti und die Nabe ist perfekt eingestellt:





White Industries hat die Naben wohl des Öfteren modifiziert (auch innerhalb einer Baureihe), hier gibt es schon irgendwo einen Thread dafür.

Jens


----------



## spezirider (14. November 2009)

der spalt passt schon! sonst geht konstruktionsbedingt der druck der spannachsen voll auf die lager.
siehe auch hier:







ach so, und das sea&sky ist natürlich der hammer


----------



## jörgl (14. November 2009)

Wenn so richtig ist , nur weil es bei mir eben so aussieht. Ist aber auch keine Phantom.....

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/476236]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spezirider (14. November 2009)

anbei nun mal ein paar bilder vom fertiggestellten coral reef attitude.
meinen herzlichsten dank nochmals an alle hier die mit rat, tat und teilen dazu beigetragen haben 
schön leicht ist es mit 9,07 kg auch geworden.


----------



## maka82 (14. November 2009)

ui seeehr sehr schick  das ist doch mal sehr gelungen


----------



## divergent! (14. November 2009)

sehr schön. sieht aus wie geleckt. aber kann es sein daß der rahmen ein bisschen zu klein für dich ist?


----------



## pago79 (14. November 2009)

Die Farbkombination mit den grünen Michelin hat was

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Carcassonne (14. November 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> sehr schön. sieht aus wie geleckt. aber kann es sein daß der rahmen ein bisschen zu klein für dich ist?



Wird das Rad denn überhaupt jemals richtig gefahren werden? Ich bezweifle das. Wenn ich mir den absolut neuwertigen Zustand aller Teile anschaue, sieht das doch sehr nach Sammlerstück für die Vitrine aus. Ergo ist die Frage nach der Rahmengröße ja nur von theoretischer Natur.


----------



## argh (14. November 2009)

ist auch egal- sieht super aus!


----------



## v8mercedes (14. November 2009)

*WOW*, sehr schöner aufbau und ein absolut perfekter zustand. coral reef gehört zu meinen absoluten favoriten. 

noch nen satz silberne stoplights für hinten und nen schöneren () sattelklemmbolzen.... dann wäre es 1000%.

viel spass damit arendt


----------



## S-BEND (14. November 2009)

Carcassonne schrieb:


> Wird das Rad denn überhaupt jemals richtig gefahren werden? Ich bezweifle das. Wenn ich mir den absolut neuwertigen Zustand aller Teile anschaue, sieht das doch sehr nach Sammlerstück für die Vitrine aus. Ergo ist die Frage nach der Rahmengröße ja nur von theoretischer Natur.



 Nicht mal mehr Eisdiele, nur noch Wohnzimmer ?! 
Das erklärt auch den fehlenden Eistütenhalter.


----------



## divergent! (14. November 2009)

ok vitrine ist ein argument. aber selbst da hätte ich es so aufgebaut daß es rein von den proportionen her passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenB (14. November 2009)

also einfach die sattelstuetze etwas weiter rein. der gabelschaft ist ja bewusst (erstmal) nicht abgesaegt worden.


----------



## divergent! (14. November 2009)

genau

sonst ist das teil einfach lecker


----------



## Nightstorm95 (14. November 2009)

1. Der "verdammt schöööne Zustand" verdient TOP-Noten.
2. Die Ursache für die "Stapelei" der Spacer kenn' ich nicht konkret ... die "so geliebten Proportionen"  kommen für mich aktuell doch ganz erheblich "ins Hintertreffen".

Viel Freude damit ... Max


----------



## spezirider (14. November 2009)

vielen dank für die vielen positiven feedbacks.
ich hätte fast damit gerechnet, dass spacer und wildgripper noch mehr polarisieren 

@jochen: sehr gute idee mit der silbernen stoplight hinten! kommt auf den suchradar. der sattelklemmbolzen...hm...ich persönlich mag die reduzierte lösung mit der titanschraube/mutter ganz gerne...

zu den spacern und rahmengrösse: ja, der rahmen ist mir im prinzip zu klein, was etwas zu lasten der proportionen geht, wenn auf meine masse eingestellt. da das rad nun insgesamt "neuer" wurde als ursprünglich geplant , wird es in der tat ein reines vitrinen- bzw sammelrad werden. grundsätzlich würde ich es noch lieber in meiner grösse sammeln, aber es ist eben kein wunschkonzert  sattelstütze werde ich dann wohl auf ein stimmigeres mass absenken die gabel bleibt dennoch substanzerhaltend lang, denn man weiss ja nie...

zum *fahren* wird im übrigen gerade dieses schöne burgundy adroit in 20" aufgebaut...


----------



## divergent! (14. November 2009)

ja das passt scheinbar schon eher. sieht vom aufbau her aber auch verdammt ladenneu aus


----------



## Beaufighter (15. November 2009)

Spezirider...Wow...einfach großes Kino!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maka82 (15. November 2009)

mal das schöne Wetter ausgenutzt:


----------



## argh (15. November 2009)

das ist mal richtig spitze!!


----------



## v8mercedes (15. November 2009)

absolut wunderschön


----------



## divergent! (15. November 2009)

wobei die mag an so nem klein irgendwie nicht passt. die farben sind aber der hammer


----------



## jörgl (15. November 2009)

maka82 schrieb:


> mal das schöne Wetter ausgenutzt:



 Klasse. Traumhaft. Viel mehr gibts da nicht zu sagen


----------



## Biff (15. November 2009)

jörgl schrieb:


> Klasse. Traumhaft. Viel mehr gibts da nicht zu sagen




sorry, voll off topic:

jörgl, ich kann Dir keine pm senden bzgl. Werkzeug.

Jens


----------



## maka82 (15. November 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> wobei die mag an so nem klein irgendwie nicht passt



naja ne Starrgabel wäre mir natürlich auch lieber...


----------



## spezirider (16. November 2009)

ein hübsches paar, die beiden


----------



## boschi (17. November 2009)

Hier mal mein KLEINes Spielzeug. Fast fertig bis auf Kette und Verkablung. 
Komm irgendwie momentan nicht dazu. 
Bis auf Steuersatz, Sattelstütze und Schnellspanner komplett XTR900.


----------



## Radlerin (17. November 2009)

Die Lackierung ist immer wieder ein Hingucker. Beißt sich allerdings etwas mit dem Blumentopp...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnegg314 (19. November 2009)

Glücklicherweise wurde von Klein nicht alles gebaut, das patentiert wurde... :kotz:


----------



## Inigo Montoya (19. November 2009)

cool 
kannst du die links zu den patenten posten?


----------



## Inigo Montoya (19. November 2009)

schon gefunden:
http://www.google.com/patents/about?id=6cshAAAAEBAJ


----------



## schnegg314 (19. November 2009)

Oder hier: http://www.freepatentsonline.com/5743547.pdf


----------



## jörgl (19. November 2009)

Im 93er Katalog gibt es eine Lackierung, die ist schwarz oder dunkelgrau und der Schriftzug ist in Horizon gehalten... hat die schon mal einer live gesehen bzw. gibt es irgendwo im Netz Bilder?


----------



## schnegg314 (19. November 2009)

So etwas: http://www.oldklein.com/kleinit/Finn/GraAttitude.jpg ?


----------



## Deleted 5247 (19. November 2009)

schnegg314 schrieb:


> Glücklicherweise wurde von Klein nicht alles gebaut, das patentiert wurde... :kotz:



Die Gabel erinnert entfernt an die Lawwill Leader Fork: http://www.bikepro.com/products/forks/lawill_index.html

Wie ist denn die Hinterradfederung zu verstehen? Sollten eine Art Blattfedern an den Kettenstreben die Bewegung des Hinterbaus zulassen?


----------



## jörgl (19. November 2009)

schnegg314 schrieb:


> So etwas: http://www.oldklein.com/kleinit/Finn/GraAttitude.jpg ?



Jepp, genau.....


----------



## CarstenB (19. November 2009)

nee, nur so aehnlich. das attitude ist nicht original lackiert. "Silver Lining" ist dunkler und glaenzt auch mehr. ich tippe mal, dass es das "Sable" aus Sable Haze und Puget Morning ist hab es aber live auch noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldschooler (19. November 2009)

was is denn sable haze? les ich zum ersten mal... haste mal ein bildchen,carsten?


----------



## CarstenB (19. November 2009)

sable haze ist dunkelgrau/anthrazit mit einem roten schimmer. aehnlich wie pearl black aber nicht ganz so metallic glitzernd. irgendwo hab ich auch ein foto von einem mc2 attitude in sable haze. die farbe ist im 93er katalog aufgefuehrt.


----------



## oldschooler (20. November 2009)

wo denn im 93? in der farbpalette nicht und auf keinem der bikes und bei "options" stehen nur die verschiedenen lackierungsarten...

oder gabs verschiedene versionen vom katalog?


----------



## CarstenB (20. November 2009)

vertan vertan sprach der hahn... ist im 94er katalog auf dem performance.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (20. November 2009)

sorry...ich hatte hier etwas sinnloses gepostet und dachte, es geht um die Farbe, die im 1993er Katalog auf dem Performance ist...(dieser zweifarbiges Schritzug). Löschen konnte ich nicht mehr...


----------



## jörgl (22. November 2009)

Anderer Sattel, andere Stütze, anderer LRS (u.a. XTR 910er Naben) und Garagentor ist auch frisch gestrichen worden.

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/515339]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightstorm95 (23. November 2009)

Liebe KLEIN-Fans,

eigentlich wollt' ich ja nichts "Repro-mässiges" an meinem GatorAdroit verbauen ... hier die Ausnahme:





... *KLEIN Chainstay Protector* mit zeitgemässer Schrift. _
Keine Werbung ! ... es gibt sie momentan bei eBay.uk - wie gesagt, leider kein Original._ 
Sie sind ggü. dem Original etwas schmaler gehalten; kleben aber vernünftig u. ihrem Sinn u. Zweck -so denke ich- werden sie auch gerecht.

In diesem Sinne ... Max 

An Dich Jörg - sehr schööönes Attitude


----------



## Klein-Holgi (23. November 2009)

@Jörg: REEEESPEKT!!! Ein Traum...

...GERADE wegen der schwarzen Reifen (da kommen die Farben noch toller raus) und dem weißen Sattel! Mehr Bilder..bitte...!!! sind das auch weiße Griffe???

@Max: Du willst das nicht wirklich fahren oder??? ...aber ich will nicht die Diskussion wieder entfachen: "Ein Bike ist zum Fahren da" 

CarstenB hat das glaube ich schonmal abschließend beantwortet. Jeder so, wie er den meisten Glückshormonausstoß hat...sammeln, anschauen, abstauben, fahren, dreckig machen, usw...


----------



## jörgl (23. November 2009)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> @Jörg: REEEESPEKT!!! Ein Traum...
> 
> ...GERADE wegen der schwarzen Reifen (da kommen die Farben noch toller raus) und dem weißen Sattel! Mehr Bilder..bitte...!!! sind das auch weiße Griffe???



Danke....

Ja, sind weisse Griffe....

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/471561]
	
[/URL]

Weitere Bilder in allen möglichen Variationen findest Du HIER


----------



## v8mercedes (23. November 2009)

hi max,

geniales bild....(gleich im *max*-ordner gespeichert).

habe mir auch die chainstay protectors gekauft. bin mit der qualität nicht ganz so zufrieden. so wie es aussieht, ist das ne transparente folie, die mit klarlack überlackiert wurde. bei meinen hatte es minimalste staubeinschlüsse. ich hoffe, dass nicht beim ersten kettenklatscher die oberfläche abplatzt. wenn man die reste um den protector knickt, dann platzt schon was davon ab. 

_es gilt aber trotzdem: besser wir haben ein repro, als gar nichts_

@jörg: wir müssen uns mal treffen. sind ja nur 7km....


----------



## oldschooler (23. November 2009)

hab sie grade bestellt...hoffe ich werde nicht enttäuscht...werden eh erstmal auf "halde" gelegt....


----------



## spezirider (23. November 2009)

ich hoffe keiner hat das 3er pack gekauft


----------



## oldschooler (23. November 2009)

2,99 für einen... 9,99 für drei 

super angebot... zwei trinken, 3bezahlen... "versager-doppeldecker"

hab aber 6 genommen... 3xmc1,3xmc2... wenn jemand einen braucht: geb ich 1:1 weiter...


----------



## v8mercedes (23. November 2009)

spezirider schrieb:


> ich hoffe keiner hat das 3er pack gekauft



ich musste, denn da gabs die einzelnen noch nicht


----------



## spezirider (23. November 2009)

ich sehe gerade...er hat die preise angepasst...einer kostet jetzt 3,49 GBP


----------



## dj.beste (26. November 2009)

Hey
kann mir einer so dinger besorgen bzw.weitergeben???

Gruß David brauche mind.drei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reddevil72 (26. November 2009)

bin auch gespannt auf die chainstays. kann langsam an die neulackierung meines 89er pinnacles denken. chainstay, patent- und kleinkleber wären bereit...
die farben werden wohl etwas schwieriger werden...
eloxiertes alu wäre da auch eine idee, was meint ihr?


----------



## divergent! (26. November 2009)

wenn du dein rad eh nicht mit original lack machen willst fände ich eloxieren gar nicht dumm.

ich bin ja so ein purple fan, geil ist aber auch so ein richit knalliges grün oder orange...............


----------



## reddevil72 (26. November 2009)

original-lack wäre super. ist aber wohl nur sehr schwer (und teuer?) zu bekommen. hast du allenfalls tipps?
gruss


----------



## reddevil72 (26. November 2009)

original-lack wäre super. ist aber wohl nur sehr schwer (und teuer?) zu bekommen. hast du allenfalls tipps?
gruss


----------



## divergent! (27. November 2009)

also wenns um orig. lackierung ginge wären die zu empfehlen:

http://www.maja-art.de/leistungen.html

schau mal bei bike-design und klein rein.......können tun sie es


----------



## reddevil72 (27. November 2009)

danke für den tipp. sieht SEHR gut aus, aus der CH halt nicht gerade ums Eck....

suche weiter....

danke


----------



## divergent! (27. November 2009)

achja bist aus der schweiz. ok aber 20 versand sind doch jetzt nicht so schlimm. die lackierungen sind wirklich erstklassig. liegen preislich zw 300-600. kosten also schon ne ordentliche menge.

in der schweiz....hmm ich frag mal nen schweizer


----------



## divergent! (27. November 2009)

@reddevil......im light-bikes forum gibts nen österreicher ( maex ) der macht gute lackierungen evtl mal mit dem kontakt aufnehmen.


----------



## Magnum 204 (29. November 2009)

So dann will ich mal meins posten auch wenns kein kult klein ist.












Grußatrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-BEND (29. November 2009)

Wunderschön

Gruß


----------



## divergent! (29. November 2009)

cooles gerät


----------



## jörgl (29. November 2009)

Grausam...


----------



## S-BEND (29. November 2009)

Ein Traum

Gruß


----------



## maka82 (29. November 2009)

mhh n bissl gruselig...


----------



## CarstenB (29. November 2009)

ab in's youngtimer forum damit. dafuer ist es eingerichtet worden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeepStar23 (29. November 2009)

einfarbige (v+h) Laufräder und Aussenhülle könnte einiges wieder rausholen... 

Und die Black-Gabel ist auch net der Hit,früher haben die schon im Karton getropft..


----------



## wieweitnoch? (29. November 2009)

oje.................. ein Palomino in der Klein Galerie des Klassik Forums!

Das hab ich mich nicht getraut !

In der youngtimer Galerie kann ich mirs schon eher vorstellen, ist auch ein Spitzen Bike  

Na gut:


----------



## hirschnummer1 (29. November 2009)

hallo forum, 

wenn ein mitglied ein schönes klein verkaufen möchte bitte ich um eine meldung , suche gerade eins

grüße aus bayern

florian


----------



## Apastoli (30. November 2009)

benötige wieder einmal einen rat
sollte ich mir wirklich die grafton bremsen in purple anbauen
ich sag mal dadurch das ich eh noch die aben in purple mach währe das schon sinvoll oder?



in silber sieht das klein von dem kollegen auch echt scick aus
HUT AB
aber ich bin halt n purple freak
wenn ich das machen sollte dan gebt mir doch mal eure vorstellung preislich gesehen für die jetzigen 4 bremsen kann ja eh nur mit einem satz fahren
danke für rat und tat


----------



## divergent! (1. Dezember 2009)

ja mach purple dran muss mich aber auch als purple fan erkenntlich zeigen

aber bitte tu deinem kleine einen, nein 2 große gefallen:

1. andere pedale, diese billigen plastedinger sind grausam

2. bessere reifen

ansonsten zeig doch mal ein bild vom gesammten rad


----------



## Apastoli (1. Dezember 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> ja mach purple dran muss mich aber auch als purple fan erkenntlich zeigen
> 
> aber bitte tu deinem kleine einen, nein 2 große gefallen:
> 
> ...


 
danke für den tipp 
zu den plastik dingern(pdealen) die haben led´s an den seiten zur sicherheit im straßenverkehr bei der dunklen jahreszeit

zu den reifen muss ich sagen die habe ich nur drauf wel ich angst habe das ich mir mit dem groben profil noch verunschönerungen des lackes
da mein klein ja ein gegenstand zu fahren ist wenn auch nicht sehr oft
zufüge sprich es ist eine reine vorsichtsmaßnahme


----------



## divergent! (1. Dezember 2009)

ach reflektoren...bau dir ne richtige lampe ans rad, modell ganz böes. dann sehen dich die autofahrer auch ohne diese strahledinger


----------



## LockeTirol (1. Dezember 2009)

so, es fehlen noch neue Decals und ein schönes Foto. Ich bin aber schon recht zufrieden...
Stay tuned!


----------



## Klein-Holgi (1. Dezember 2009)

Fein! ...das kommt mir auch irgendwie so bekannt vor 
naja...der Rahmen zumindest... und es verschafft mir einen groben Überblick wie das bright-green mit Skinwalls aussieht. Sie sind auf jeden Fall zeitrichtiger als blackwalls, trotzdem finde ich, dass schwarze besser passen, weil die Farbe mehr "leuchtet".

Weiss einer, ob diese grünen Pinnacle eventuell mit diesem merkwürdigen Sattel ausgeliefert wurden...oder warum sind die überall dran? Steht hinten noch fett "Rolls" dran oder? (siehe Beitrag 1520 in diesem Thema)


----------



## reddevil72 (3. Dezember 2009)

hallo zusammen

ja, der selle rolls war wirklich der standardsattel der giftgrünen und von anderen end-achtziger pinnacles. sieht zwar nicht besonders aus und ist relativ schwer, war jedoch sehr bequem.

gruss reddevil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (3. Dezember 2009)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen
> 
> ja, der selle rolls war wirklich der standardsattel der giftgrünen und von anderen end-achtziger pinnacles. sieht zwar nicht besonders aus und ist relativ schwer, war jedoch sehr bequem.
> 
> gruss reddevil



Danke Eine interessante Info...WENN der schon immer drauf war, dann lässt das auch Rückschlüsse auf die km-Leistung zu, wenn er jetzt immer noch drauf ist....

...um ehrlich zu sein, hab ich bei meinem noch nichtmal Probe gesessen

Bequem würde ich sofort glauben. Die Breite des Sattels hat einen Hauch von Hollandrad


----------



## akastylez (3. Dezember 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> als Jochens Rahmen noch beim Europa-Importeur stand, hab ich auch versucht die Farben zu digitalisieren...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




WOW! Sieht ja echt mal hammer aus! Sind das mehrere Wasserlacke oder mehrere FlipFlop Lacke?

Gruß
Seb


----------



## reddevil72 (3. Dezember 2009)

das mit dem Rückschluss auf die Kilometerleistung kann unter Umständen auch schwierig sein. Mein Original Rolls hat bis zum Verkauf vor allem im Keller gelegen. Hab mir bald einen anderen Sattel montiert gehabt (Gewicht, Sexyness,...). So auch die meisten meiner damaligen Race-Kollegen.



Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Danke Eine interessante Info...WENN der schon immer drauf war, dann lässt das auch Rückschlüsse auf die km-Leistung zu, wenn er jetzt immer noch drauf ist....
> 
> ...um ehrlich zu sein, hab ich bei meinem noch nichtmal Probe gesessen
> 
> Bequem würde ich sofort glauben. Die Breite des Sattels hat einen Hauch von Hollandrad


----------



## Klein-Holgi (4. Dezember 2009)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> das mit dem Rückschluss auf die Kilometerleistung kann unter Umständen auch schwierig sein. Mein Original Rolls hat bis zum Verkauf vor allem im Keller gelegen. Hab mir bald einen anderen Sattel montiert gehabt (Gewicht, Sexyness,...). So auch die meisten meiner damaligen Race-Kollegen.



Da geb ich offen zu, dass ich wohl viel zu kurzsichtig gedacht habe, weil wohl nur bei meinem Sattelabnutzung und Rahmenzustand übereinstimmen könnten...andere fallen vielleicht schon bei der ersten Fahrt aus der Hofeinfahrt um und lassen das Bike auf der Sattelkante landen bzw. haben das Teil wirklich sofort eingemottet....und wenn ich dran denke, wie oft ich mal einen Sattel tausche, einfach mal, um was anderes zu sehen


----------



## hirschnummer1 (6. Dezember 2009)

suche immer noch ein schönes klein bis bj 96 . bitte alles anbieten

mfg


----------



## HOLZWURM (6. Dezember 2009)

Guten Tag

Was ist ein schönes KLEIN??

Das ist wie eine nette Felge. 

Ein weites Feld

Merci

Holzwurm


----------



## divergent! (6. Dezember 2009)

oder ein dummer wessie...duck und weg


----------



## Shamus (6. Dezember 2009)

She bought it and decided how to build it...


----------



## Splatter666 (6. Dezember 2009)

Nice!

With this bike she should look a little bit more happy 

Cheers, Splat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pago79 (6. Dezember 2009)

nice bike, like it a lot

but you should take a further look at the valves...

Greets
Lars


----------



## CarstenB (6. Dezember 2009)

very nice! those XS frames are so cute...


----------



## Shamus (6. Dezember 2009)

Thanks! She is happy, I´m not...she took all parts I was saving for some future build...

Valves I know, I need to find shims because there is schrader holes.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (7. Dezember 2009)

Shamus schrieb:


> Thanks! She is happy, I´m not...she took all parts I was saving for some future build...
> 
> Valves I know, I need to find shims because there is schrader holes.



Great build! All these parts would also go nicely with an ADROIT That happens if you let her choose...

I think he meant to just move the tubes around the rims that the valves are straight...could be dangerous like this...

http://www.tour-magazin.de/?p=252

They explain it under 9.: Don´t pull at the valve, deflate the air and move the tube to a position where the valve is straight...

Another question: What about the "sound" of the porcupines. Is it as good as everybody says???


----------



## Philippe Carnoy (7. Dezember 2009)

Salut, 
the Klein stay alone ( 1,2.3 pictures ????)....how?
Beautiful bike
Philippe


----------



## Ketterechts (7. Dezember 2009)

Shamus schrieb:


> Thanks! She is happy, I´m not...she took all parts I was saving for some future build...



The same problems all around the world.

Very nice bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike24 (7. Dezember 2009)

Philippe Carnoy schrieb:


> Salut,
> the Klein stay alone ( 1,2.3 pictures ????)....how?
> Beautiful bike
> Philippe



Das wollt ich auch gerade fragen, wie geht das? Oder sind die Bilder bearbeitet?


----------



## zaskar-le (7. Dezember 2009)

...des Rätsels Lösung gibt es bei retrobike UK bei einem anderen Rad 

Das kleine Klein gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut!


----------



## spezirider (7. Dezember 2009)

sweet as candy !


----------



## akastylez (7. Dezember 2009)

akastylez schrieb:


> WOW! Sieht ja echt mal hammer aus! Sind das mehrere Wasserlacke oder mehrere FlipFlop Lacke?
> 
> Gruß
> Seb



Weiss Keiner?


----------



## maka82 (7. Dezember 2009)

schau mal unter www.wundel.com da werden Sie geholfen


----------



## Klein-Holgi (7. Dezember 2009)

...oder für "Selbermacher" hier Seite 34f.

http://www.kleinjapan.com/tech_guide/pre97_klein_tech_manual.pdf



"Durethane enamel is a polyurethane paint. Polyurethane paint must be mixed....."

...so malt man sich seine Klein-Lackierung einfach selbst (wobe der Haken an der Sache im letzten Satz auf Seite 35 versteckt ist: "availability..." )


----------



## HOLZWURM (7. Dezember 2009)

Hallo

Eigentlich eine gúte Idee von GARY die Rahmengröße gleich auf das Unterrohr zu schreiben.

Wundel sagt immer Gary war immer seiner Zeit voraus.

Merci  Holzwurm


HYYVÄÄ


----------



## Dreilandbiker (7. Dezember 2009)

Hallo miteinander
Muss schon sagen die hier gezeigten Klein Bikes sind einfach der Oberhammer!!
Nachdem ich 64 Seiten dieses Treads durchgelesen habe bekomme ich immer mehr Lust auf ein Klein Aditude in der Farbe Gator.
Natürlich nur ein OLD-Klein vor 1996.
So jetzt lese ich erst mal die restlichen Seiten durch.

Grüsse
Tom


----------



## d.a.v.i.d.w. (9. Dezember 2009)

Abend,

das Rot-Schwarze Pinnacle ist echt der Hammer! Meine Lieblingsrahmengröße.....

Apropos. Hat noch einer von euch eine schöne Sattelstütze für das hier:







[/URL][/IMG]

Sie muss aber über 400mm lang sein. Was es wohl noch schwieriger macht. Das Maß ist 27,2, aber das muss ich euch sicher nicht sagen 

Gruß
David


----------



## Dreilandbiker (9. Dezember 2009)

Sehr schönes Bike. Tolle Farben.
Das würde sich gut neben meinem Gator machen.
Welche Rahmengrösse hat es? Und welcher Jahrgang?
Eine Sattelstütze habe ich leider nicht für dich.

Grüsse 
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biff (9. Dezember 2009)

18", Bj ´91-´92.

Jens


----------



## Klein-Holgi (10. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe zwar eine Sattelstütze mit den technischen Daten, aber es ist eine KORE... Das wird nicht weiterhelfen...ach ich sehe gerade die Frage war schon präzisiert "...eine SCHÖNE Sattelstütze..." Neee....Sorry....


----------



## d.a.v.i.d.w. (10. Dezember 2009)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar eine Sattelstütze mit den technischen Daten, aber es ist eine KORE... Das wird nicht weiterhelfen...ach ich sehe gerade die Frage war schon präzisiert "...eine SCHÖNE Sattelstütze..." Neee....Sorry....



Das ist schade. Ich habe mir im übrigen abgewöhnt, mich auf irgendwelche Sachen festzulegen und demnach zu versteifen. Habe schon zwei Syncros Stützen in der Bucht ersteigert, die niemals angekommen sind... Wenn man aber ein bisschen Raum lässt, kommen manchmal richtig tolle Sachen raus. Deshalb die Formulierung "schöne" Stütze. Also zb. Shannon, Syncros, Ringle etc. Die "üblichen" Verdächtigen eben


----------



## CarstenB (10. Dezember 2009)

die einschraenkung ist halt die laenge. da bleiben m.w. nur noch 425mm syncros und shannon und vermutlich die, die du drin hast.


----------



## S-BEND (10. Dezember 2009)

Je länger ich das Foto betrachte......
Eine Stütze in Rahmenfarbe würde es abrunden 
Vorbau und Stütze 'sollen' ja immer die gleiche Farbe haben 


Gruß


----------



## zingel (10. Dezember 2009)

ou ja! das wär super!


----------



## hank_dd (10. Dezember 2009)

Ne Tune, die gibt's auch in 430mm und in verschiedenen Farben, der einzige Nachteil ist, es wäre ein Neuteil und nix klassisches.
Ich stand vor dem gleichen Problem, hab aber eine Syncros auftreiben können


----------



## Splatter666 (10. Dezember 2009)

Moin!

Ich hab an meinem F500 ne blaue Shannon in 425mm Länge und 27,2 Durchmesser. Bei Interesse und entsprechendem Angebot wäre ich bereit, sie abzugeben. Sie ist richtig blau und nicht türkis, leider sind die Decals net mehr vollständig:






[/URL][/IMG]

Sehr schönes Klein!

Ciao, Splat


----------



## divergent! (10. Dezember 2009)

hank_dd schrieb:


> Ne Tune, die gibt's auch in 430mm und in verschiedenen Farben, der einzige Nachteil ist, es wäre ein Neuteil und nix klassisches.
> Ich stand vor dem gleichen Problem, hab aber eine Syncros auftreiben können




warum? tune gabs doch zu der zeit auch schon bzw stützen in dieser bauart.

bevor man sich noch hundert jahre darüber den kopf zerbricht würde ich auf dieses kleine "übel" eingehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jörgl (10. Dezember 2009)

Mit Tune kann man eigentlich optisch und technisch nichts falsch machen......

[URL=http://fotos.rennrad-news.de/photos/view/98371]
	
[/URL]


----------



## d.a.v.i.d.w. (10. Dezember 2009)

jörgl schrieb:


> Mit Tune kann man eigentlich optisch und technisch nichts falsch machen......
> 
> [URL=http://fotos.rennrad-news.de/photos/view/98371]
> 
> [/URL]



ja, wirklich sehr schick. eine tune war überhaupt nicht auf meiner Liste.....


----------



## spezirider (10. Dezember 2009)

yep, tune ist top. etwas fummelig in der montage. zu beachten gibt es noch, dass die tune stützen extrem masshaltig sind, viel masshaltiger als viele andere. meine beiden MC2 rahmen mussten dafür minimal nachgearbeitet werden für die 31,6 tune stützen.


----------



## jörgl (10. Dezember 2009)

d.a.v.i.d.w. schrieb:


> ja, wirklich sehr schick. eine tune war überhaupt nicht auf meiner Liste.....



Gibt es auch in silber und würde so gut zu Deinem Rad und den vorhandenen silbernen LR passen. Frag doch mal Spezirider ganz lieb, ob er Bilder von seinen Rädern postet, da sieht mans dann besser


----------



## Apastoli (10. Dezember 2009)

moin moin
was würdet ihr tun linken oder rechten bremsarm



mfg


----------



## Blumenhummer (10. Dezember 2009)

Apastoli schrieb:


> was würdet ihr tun



Die Pedale austauschen.

Andererseits passen sie ganz gut zur Sattelstütze...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenB (10. Dezember 2009)

d.a.v.i.d.w. schrieb:


> ja, wirklich sehr schick. eine tune war überhaupt nicht auf meiner Liste.....



kommst du denn mit einer stuetze ohne set back klar? wenn du eine extra lange stuetze brauchst ist der rahmen i.d.r. ja zu klein/zu kurz. ich hab's ja schon oft geschrieben aber nochmal, speziell die XS rahmen mit dem langen sitzrohrueberstand leiden doch sehr unter einer (zu) langen stuetze - auch wenn genug im rahmen steckt.


----------



## Apastoli (10. Dezember 2009)

ja ja die kommen am 31.12 runter vom klein
so nun mal ein gesammtbild wegen den bremsen



weis auch nicht so recht was ich besser finden soll


----------



## Koe (10. Dezember 2009)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Die Pedale austauschen.
> 
> Andererseits passen sie ganz gut zur Sattelstütze...



 das hab ich mir auch gedacht.


ich bin ein fan von purple. welche farbe hat denn der lrs und die weiteren anbauteile?


----------



## Koe (10. Dezember 2009)

da bist du mir zuvor gekommen mit dem bild. ich würde sagen, purple.
muss man aber wahrscheinlich live sehen um es wirklich beurteilen zu können.


----------



## Apastoli (10. Dezember 2009)

Koe schrieb:


> das hab ich mir auch gedacht.
> 
> 
> ich bin ein fan von purple. welche farbe hat denn der lrs und die weiteren anbauteile?


 
leider chris king naben in pretty pink
hätte ja soooooogerne die ringel superdupa naben in 32 loch 
rest ist eigentlich in purple auser n paar ausnahmen die noch in arbeit sind


----------



## d.a.v.i.d.w. (10. Dezember 2009)

CarstenB schrieb:


> kommst du denn mit einer stuetze ohne set back klar? wenn du eine extra lange stuetze brauchst ist der rahmen i.d.r. ja zu klein/zu kurz. ich hab's ja schon oft geschrieben aber nochmal, speziell die XS rahmen mit dem langen sitzrohrueberstand leiden doch sehr unter einer (zu) langen stuetze - auch wenn genug im rahmen steckt.



Hallo Carsten,

eine Stütze ohne set back habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert...aber ich habe den Sattel mit set back immer ganz vorn... Das müsste also passen. Ich fahre die Rahmengröße schon seit 1991/93 bei verschiedenen Modellen, obwohl ich mit einer Größe von 1,72cm auch locker 19 Zoll, ungern auch 20 Zoll fahren kann... Habe noch ein 20 Zoll, fühle mich aber mit der Oberrohrlänge nie wohl. Die Stützen habe ich immer in 425mm, damit sie wirklich 5 - 6 cm unter der unteren Oberrohrlinie sitzen. Bis jetzt hat das jeder Rahmen problemlos mitgemacht. Abgesehen davon wiege ich nicht viel, was das Risiko weiter minimiert. Eine kleine, vielleicht auch zu kleine Rahmengröße bedeutet für mich enorme Wendigkeit und vor allem auch Sprungfähigkeit. Ich bekomme die Kisten dann auch mal über ein kleines Hindernis  Abgesehen davon finde ich die KOmpaktheit bei den XS Rahmen am schönsten. Da ist der Name Programm...

Hier noch ein kleines Sonnenbild von meinem Treffen mit maka82  :

schließlich ist das hier ja ne Galerie 





Gruß
David


----------



## spezirider (10. Dezember 2009)

die silbernen tune stützen gibts verbaut auf S. 68 in diesem kino zu sehen...

edit: tolles bild!


----------



## divergent! (11. Dezember 2009)

Apastoli schrieb:


> ja ja die kommen am 31.12 runter vom klein
> so nun mal ein gesammtbild wegen den bremsen
> 
> 
> ...





willst du die gabel farblich so lassen? falls ja würde ich hinten die silberne und vorne die purple farbenen bremse montieren


----------



## Biff (11. Dezember 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> warum? tune gabs doch zu der zeit auch schon bzw stützen in dieser bauart.
> 
> bevor man sich noch hundert jahre darüber den kopf zerbricht würde ich auf dieses kleine "übel" eingehen.




ja, die Tune-Stütze steht im ´94 Workshop, d.h. es gab sie schon ´93.

Jens


----------



## Apastoli (11. Dezember 2009)

fast wie im orginal das bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jörgl (11. Dezember 2009)

Nimms mir nicht krumm, aber der Querzugträger und die Plaste-Unterlegscheibe sehen einfach nur billigst aus. Die Carbonstütze ist m.M.n. auch deplaziert, aber die Gedanken und Geschmäcker sind bekanntlich frei....


----------



## Apastoli (12. Dezember 2009)

ich nehme hier nix krumm
ist halt noch alles in arbeit 
welcher querträger würde besser passen
die frage ist ja auch noch ob diese bremsen besser passen 
oder halt die die vorher dran waren in heller
die unterlegscheibe kommt natürlich auch noch in purple habe nur grade keine zur hand
zum thema sattelstütze 
die richtig lang 42,5cm nutzfläche mit sattel 430g leicht
würde ich auch gerne gegen eine andere tauschen nur welch halt und was für ne farbe


----------



## spezirider (13. Dezember 2009)

das burgundy adroit ist nun auch fertiggestellt...und fährt sich traumhaft !


----------



## Spaltinho (13. Dezember 2009)

Hey,
ein Kumpel hat mich gestern gefragt, was er da für einen alten Klein Rahmen im Keller liegen hätte. Ich konnte ihm keine Antwort geben, das Gute Stück irgendwann mal überpulvert wurde. Hab mir aber die lesbaren Ziffern und Buchstaben der Rahmennummer am Tretlager notiert:

L0892...20

Hat jemand von euch eine Ahnung?

Danke,
Malte


----------



## maka82 (13. Dezember 2009)

ein Rascal von 92!?


----------



## CarstenB (13. Dezember 2009)

ja, Rascal von August 92 (0892). sollte also nach hinten offene horizontale ausfaller haben. Pinnacle war R zu der zeit meine ich.


----------



## Biff (13. Dezember 2009)

spezirider schrieb:


> das burgundy adroit ist nun auch fertiggestellt...und fährt sich traumhaft !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Spaltinho (13. Dezember 2009)

CarstenB schrieb:


> ja, Rascal von August 92 (0892). sollte also nach hinten offene horizontale ausfaller haben. Pinnacle war R zu der zeit meine ich.



Genau, Carsten, das hat er. Aber in der Rahmennummer taucht kein R auf. Was könnte das L denn bedeuten?

Gruss


----------



## CarstenB (13. Dezember 2009)

hab mehr laut gedacht, da ich die kennung fuer pinnacle und rascal immer verwechsel und irgendwann haben sie die meine ich veraendert.

L = Rascal 
R = Pinnacle
AR = Adroit
AT = Attitude
...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spaltinho (13. Dezember 2009)

Ok, vielen Dank. Also sollte es ein Rascal oder Pinnacle sein !


----------



## CarstenB (13. Dezember 2009)

nein, L = Rascal (oder Fervor), zumal es ja die nach hinten offenen ausfaller hat. Pinnacle hat normale ausfaller.


----------



## Spaltinho (13. Dezember 2009)

Hmm, ok. Ich werds ausrichten. Danke !


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (13. Dezember 2009)

spezirider schrieb:


> das burgundy adroit ist nun auch fertiggestellt...und fährt sich traumhaft !




Und es sieht auch noch traumbastisch aus


----------



## Klein-Holgi (13. Dezember 2009)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Und es sieht auch noch traumbastisch aus



..das ist ja das Schlimme!!!  Könnt Ihr nicht einen schwarzen Balken über die Strata machen, sonst nimmt mein Tränenfluss kein Ende...EIN TOLLES RAD!!! ...ist auch noch 21" oder?...also wenn Dir mal der Rahmen reisst...(was ich natürlich nicht wünsche!!)...die Gabel...aehm... ich suche schon jahrelang...


----------



## jörgl (13. Dezember 2009)

klein-holgi schrieb:


> ..das ist ja das schlimme!!!  Könnt ihr nicht einen schwarzen balken über die strata machen, sonst nimmt mein tränenfluss kein ende...ein tolles rad!!! ...ist auch noch 21" oder?...also wenn dir mal der rahmen reisst...(was ich natürlich nicht wünsche!!)...die gabel...aehm... Ich suche schon jahrelang...



20''.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenB (13. Dezember 2009)

ja, das waren noch zeiten, als niemand mehr starrgabeln haben wollte 

eine bbl Strata hab ich glaube ich nach der unten auf dem foto nur einmal angeboten gesehen. es duerfte fast einfacher sein, ein komplettes adroit zu kaufen.


----------



## Blumenhummer (13. Dezember 2009)




----------



## Klein-Holgi (14. Dezember 2009)

@Carsten: Bei Dir glaube ich sogar fast zu wissen, dass Du das gar nicht soooo gemein gemeint hast, sondern einfach einen sachlichen Beitrag zum Thema "Strata" einstellen wolltest...

trotzdem blutet mir das Herz, wenn ich eine einsame Strata sehe und meinen einsamen Rahmen dazu...wie die zwei Königskinder, die nicht zusammenkommen konnten...

...ich habe mich  mit dem Gedanken abgefunden, dass ich ein komplettes Adroit brauche, wenn ich so eine Gabel haben will. Sobald ich eins sehen würde, würde ich es auch sofort nehmen...ist einfach meine Lieblingsfarbe. Nur aus dem Grund hab ich sogar ein Quantum Pro gekauft, weil es in burgundy blue da stand...(und da hat wenigstens keiner Federgabeln montiert)

@jörgl: 20"...da fällt mir fast ein Stein vom Herzen...


----------



## spezirider (14. Dezember 2009)

da wird einem ja ganz schwindlig bei so vielen gabeln auf einmal 
zum glück hat der markt die unten rechts in mein coral reef geführt


----------



## uschibert (14. Dezember 2009)

Ein Foto mit vielen KLEIN-Gabeln habe ich neulich mal im Netz gefunden. Vorsicht, nur für Schwindelfreie!





Gruß!


----------



## HOLZWURM (14. Dezember 2009)

Hallo

Ich habe mal meine Bugundy strata in die Schweiz verkauft, Die hat er sicher nicht verbaut, aber ich befürchte auch, das der Herr BOSSHARD die nicht rausrückt.

Ich könnte aber mal nachfragen

Merci

Holzwurm


----------



## maka82 (14. Dezember 2009)

uschibert schrieb:


> Ein Foto mit vielen KLEIN-Gabeln habe ich neulich mal im Netz gefunden. Vorsicht nur für Schwindelfreie!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die ganz rechts außen sieht stark nach 22" aus!?


----------



## HOLZWURM (14. Dezember 2009)

Hallo

Du bist ja echt der Fuchs-


----------



## Klein-Holgi (14. Dezember 2009)

HOLZWURM schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe mal meine Bugundy strata in die Schweiz verkauft, Die hat er sicher nicht verbaut, aber ich befürchte auch, das der Herr BOSSHARD die nicht rausrückt.
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe, das war auf mich bezogen bzw. für mich??? Das wäre sehr nett...oder fängt der Vorname des Herrn Bosshard mit "T" an? Dann könnte es sein, dass ich dort schonmal nachgefragt habe...(können wir gerne per PN klären...DANKE!)

Und wenn der Herr Bosshard wüsste, in was für gute Hände die käme??...

...der sogenannte "letzte Strohhalm", an den ich mich klammere.....


----------



## HOLZWURM (14. Dezember 2009)

Hallo

Mir wurde auch letzte Woche ein fast neues Adroit in burgundyblue aus der Schweiz angeboten.

Aber der Verkäufer wusste noch nicht, ob er es hergibt.

Merci

Der Typ heißt BEAT BOSSHARD- mit der Gabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_schwabe (14. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Holzwurm!
Danke für den Tipp mit der LVE neulich...War es ein Repaint mit originaler Gabel das dir angeboten wurde?
Gruss
der_schwabe


----------



## pago79 (14. Dezember 2009)

uschibert schrieb:


> Ein Foto mit vielen KLEIN-Gabeln habe ich neulich mal im Netz gefunden. Vorsicht nur für Schwindelfreie!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welch Glück, daß die zweite von rechts für mein 19" zu lang ist. Sonst müßte ich auch wieder ...

Gruß
Lars


----------



## gotti (15. Dezember 2009)

Moin.

Möchte mein Klein Adroit ´97 wieder aufbauen.
Allerdings habe ich es vor einigen Jahren auf den Reset Steuersatz für 1-1/8 umgebaut, um andere Gabeln fahren zu können.
Die originale RS Judy SL in gelb habe ich noch, ist allerdings nicht mehr so toll und passt auch nicht in den Reset Steuersatz.

Was würdet Ihr mir für einen Gabel mit Canti-Sockeln empfehlen?
Ich grübel die ganze Zeit darüber nach, ob ich evtl. eine Ritchey WCS Carbon Starrgabel nehmen sollte...

Gruß
gotti


----------



## bike24 (15. Dezember 2009)

gotti schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Möchte mein Klein Adroit ´97 wieder aufbauen.
> Allerdings habe ich es vor einigen Jahren auf den Reset Steuersatz für 1-1/8 umgebaut, um andere Gabeln fahren zu können.
> ...



Gotti sei nicht böse, aber das ist ne Galerie. Mach lieber nen eigenen Fred auf, da wird es mehr Tips hageln.


----------



## gotti (16. Dezember 2009)

bike24 schrieb:


> Gotti sei nicht böse, aber das ist ne Galerie. Mach lieber nen eigenen Fred auf, da wird es mehr Tips hageln.


OK 
-> KlickMich


----------



## Der Dicke Mann (16. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
ich bräuchte mal eine Tech-Hilfe: Bein den neueren Quantum pros gibt es jede Menge verschiedene Namen (Q pro carbon team, Q pro carbon, Q pro XX, usw). Gibt es technisch irgendwelche Unterschiede oder ist es nur Lack und Auststattung?

Ganz genau: Ich habe ein 2005er Q pro XV in elecctric lime und ein 2003er Q pro carbon team in rot. bis auf eine "Falz" am Carbonhinterbau sehe ich keinen Unterschied, aber nicht sehen bedeutet ja nicht das keiner da ist...
Danke und Grüße


----------



## Apastoli (16. Dezember 2009)

Ohne Worte


----------



## divergent! (17. Dezember 2009)

pedale


----------



## jörgl (17. Dezember 2009)

Der Bauch der 'B's bei ABBA muß zum 'A' zeigen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (17. Dezember 2009)

jörgl schrieb:


> Der Bauch der 'B's bei ABBA muß zum 'A' zeigen....



Passt doch, einmal zum vorderen "A" und einmal zum hinteren...


----------



## kris. (17. Dezember 2009)

jörgl schrieb:


> Der Bauch der 'B's bei ABBA muß zum 'A' zeigen....


 
Ich denke mal das würde Ärger geben da das ABBA-Logo international geschützt ist.

ABBA recht hast DU


----------



## CarstenB (17. Dezember 2009)

auf dem poster im hintergrund ist es ja auch so. abba was hat das mit einer klein galerie zu tun?


----------



## jörgl (17. Dezember 2009)

CarstenB schrieb:


> auf dem poster im hintergrund ist es ja auch so. abba was hat das mit einer klein galerie zu tun?



Das hat mein Blick halt als erstes registriert.....


----------



## Apastoli (17. Dezember 2009)

jörgl schrieb:


> Das hat mein Blick halt als erstes registriert.....


 
naja dann ist mein klein halt ja nur den zweiten blick wetrt
macht nix 

aber lang lebe tupper


----------



## jörgl (17. Dezember 2009)

Apastoli schrieb:


> naja dann ist mein klein halt ja nur den zweiten blick wetrt
> macht nix



Ach was ..... auf meinem Bürorechner bauen sich die Bilder extrem langsam auf, da kam eben erst der Schriftzug und dann ne Weile nix mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenB (19. Dezember 2009)

so, rahmen, gabel und vorbau sind von der beauty-farm zurueck. nun noch die teile anhuebschen und wieder zusammen bauen...


----------



## zaskar-le (19. Dezember 2009)

Schöner Rahmen, auch wenn ich in diesem Leben wohl nicht mehr ein echter Fan der Stormvarianten werde. Ich hatte irgendwo mal gelesen, dass es die Klein-Gabeln gar nicht in Storm-Lackierung gab? Ist dies eine Kundenwunsch-Ausnahme oder habe ich mich schlichtweg verlesen?


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (19. Dezember 2009)

Immer wieder schön anzusehen Carsten


----------



## Klein-Holgi (19. Dezember 2009)

So sind die Geschmäcker verschieden.... 
Bei mir ist genau das und Nightstorm meine Lieblingslackierung!!! Super Carsten!!!
...bei mir heisst es wohl eher, dass ich in diesem Leben keinen dieser Rahmen mehr besitzen werde, daher habe ich mir ein selbstgemachtes Airbrush-auf-Leinwand Storm-Design ins Büro gehängt und eine Nightstorm Baseballcap selbst "lackiert"... TRAUMLACKIERUNG!!!

...aber deshalb habe ich auch bei dem Rahmen ziemlich genau hingesehen und finde den weißen Sprühnebel um den Blitz am Oberrohr ziemlich heftig. Vielleicht täuscht das auch auf dem Foto, aber der echte Blitz scheint normalerweise richtig durch den Schimmer....oder?


----------



## CarstenB (19. Dezember 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Ich hatte irgendwo mal gelesen, dass es die Klein-Gabeln gar nicht in Storm-Lackierung gab? Ist dies eine Kundenwunsch-Ausnahme oder habe ich mich schlichtweg verlesen?



verlesen oder falsche information. die starrgabeln waren immer passend lackiert aber ich kann mich nicht an eine passend lackierte federgabel erinnern. bei den MC2 modellen in storm und night storm sind die MC2s nicht mit lackiert worden sondern waren schwarz. nur bei den MC1 attitudes und adroits in storm wurden sie mit lackiert.


----------



## CarstenB (19. Dezember 2009)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> ...aber deshalb habe ich auch bei dem Rahmen ziemlich genau hingesehen und finde den weißen Sprühnebel um den Blitz am Oberrohr ziemlich heftig. Vielleicht täuscht das auch auf dem Foto, aber der echte Blitz scheint normalerweise richtig durch den Schimmer....oder?



ist auf den fotos ueberblendet. die details von den lackierungen bekommt man auf fotos kaum rueber oder vermutlich nur wenn man professionell beleuchtet und mit einer besseren knipse.


----------



## zaskar-le (19. Dezember 2009)

Danke, Carsten. Wieder etwas gelernt.


----------



## Shamus (19. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe keine worte...


----------



## obi-wan-mtb (20. Dezember 2009)

CarstenB schrieb:


> so, rahmen, gabel und vorbau sind von der beauty-farm zurueck. nun noch die teile anhuebschen und wieder zusammen bauen...





Warte mit Spannung wie es komplett aussieht!

-


----------



## divergent! (20. Dezember 2009)

och menno...wo bekommt ihr sowas nur immer her?

nachdem ich mir erstmal alle rahmenwünsche für dieses jahr erfüllt hab muss ich mir nächstes jahr mal echt so ein klein besorgen. bei den lackierungen  sind ja alle echt ein träumchen. verdammte axt ich brauch auch sowas.

welche rahmenhöhe wär für mich denn passend bei 1,70 und etwa 77cm schrittlänge?

die kleins sind ja doch irgendwie anders...passt da 19"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## höhenangst (20. Dezember 2009)

ja ,genau die gezeigte Größe würde für dich passen 

gut erhaltenes und schön anzusehendes Rahmenset  , mir gehts bei den Strorm -Lackierungen eher wie zaskar-le (ist irgendwie zu viel des guten )


----------



## pago79 (20. Dezember 2009)

Bei der Storm Lackierung werden immer alte Erinnerungen wach.
War damals das Rad von Cheffe und ich durfte des öfteren dran rumschrauben.
Der Aufbau war allerdings aus heutiger Sicht mehr als extrovertiert...

Gruß
Lars


----------



## divergent! (20. Dezember 2009)

höhenangst schrieb:


> ja ,genau die gezeigte Größe würde für dich passen
> 
> gut erhaltenes und schön anzusehendes Rahmenset  , mir gehts bei den Strorm -Lackierungen eher wie zaskar-le (ist irgendwie zu viel des guten )





alles klar. dann werd ich mich wohl im sommer mal auf die lauer legen müssen..............


----------



## Apastoli (20. Dezember 2009)

oh-je tolles KLEINes schnee wetter
ich konnte nicht anders als das schöne wetter zum biken zu misbrauchen


----------



## CarstenB (20. Dezember 2009)

obi-wan-mtb schrieb:


> Warte mit Spannung wie es komplett aussieht!
> 
> -



bitteschoen


----------



## reddevil72 (21. Dezember 2009)

Schönes Resultat und eleganter, für ein KLEIN definitiv nicht zu extravaganter Aufbau. Für mich eine Classic Beauty!!!!

Freue mich darauf meinen Pinnacle Elite Rahmen vom Lackierer zu holen... ist für Woche 2-3 2010 angesagt. Die Anbau-Teile liegen mehr oder weniger bereit... Cooks Kurbeln, White Industries-Mavic Laufräder, neue Dia Compe Bremsen, Syncros Stütze, Erstgenerations-Flite, XT-Daumies, Ritchey Hebel,... kommt gut. Gesucht wird noch ein gut erhaltener oder neuer XT 732er Wechsel und Umwerfer.

Pics will follow


----------



## kailinds (21. Dezember 2009)

Carsten mein Freund - ein sehr sehr Geiles Attitude!  Du hast ja schon zu viele Storm Kleins! 
Welches Jahr Modell ist es und was meinst Du mit "beauty-farm" ? Repaint ist es nicht, oder?


----------



## reddevil72 (21. Dezember 2009)

Die Frage nach dem Re-Paint würde mich auch Wunder nehmen. Ich denke jedoch ganz klar an Re-Paint (halt einfach schön gemacht). kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass ein 90er Klein in so einer Lackierung überlebt... Ausser in einer Box im Keller, und das ist definitiv schlimmer als ein gute gemachtes Re-Paint.


----------



## Shamus (21. Dezember 2009)

beauty shop = auto wachs und shampoo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jörgl (21. Dezember 2009)

Repaint würde ich bei Carsten definitiv ausschliessen. Schöner, wenn auch unspektakulärer Aufbau.


----------



## reddevil72 (21. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen
ich weiss ja, dass Re-Paint grundsätzlich uncool ist oder sogar eine Vergewaltigung eines historischen Klein darstellt,... Trotzdem würde ich mich interessieren, wie man einen Rahmen gegen 20 Jahre in Gebrauch hat und nicht mal die kleinsten Lackschäden an den Ausfallenden zu erkennen sind. Das heisst wenn wirklich kein Re-Paint gemacht wurde.

An meinem Klein hat der Zahn der Zeit mit mehreren Jahren Renn- und Tourengebrauch jedenfalls sichtbar genagt... (siehe Gallery). Mit Auto-Shampoo und Wachs wäre sicherlich kein solches Resultat möglich.

Greets


----------



## zingel (21. Dezember 2009)

viele Kleins wurden nie richtig gefahren. 

Ausserdem würde sich manch einer wundern, was man mit Lacktupfer und 
abrassivem Polierequipment alles wieder hinbekommt.


----------



## CarstenB (21. Dezember 2009)

nein, das ist natuerlich kein repaint. die beauty-farm war in der tat komplett zerlegen und jedes teil gruendlich reinigen und polieren. mehr nicht. wie stef schon geschrieben hat, auch dieses klein ist nach ein paar ausfahrten 1994 aus persoenlichen gruenden eingelagert worden. ich kann mich bei solchen besitzern immer nur herzlich bedanken sonst haette ich nicht die freude, so schoen erhaltene exemplare geniessen zu koennen.
mein pulse von 96 sieht aber trotz regelmaessiger schlechtwetternutzung auch nicht sooo viel schlechter aus. gebrauchen heisst ja nicht verbrauchen...

angemalt hat es JN 1994 - Jeff Newcomb denke ich aka "Nuke". der rahmen ist von april 94, nr. 90.


----------



## HOLZWURM (21. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Carsten

Da kann ich nur neidvoll gratulieren.

Grüße aus BELM nach HOUSTON

Der

Holzwurm


----------



## CarstenB (21. Dezember 2009)

jörgl schrieb:


> Repaint würde ich bei Carsten definitiv ausschliessen. Schöner, wenn auch unspektakulärer Aufbau.



der aufbau ist sicher unspektakulaer. halt so wie es damals ausgeliefert wurde. ich hab nur die stuetze und pedale getauscht und den no-rise MC2 montiert. und die kabel ordentlich verlegt... das schaltwerk will ich noch gegen eins mit dem GS kaefig tauschen wenn mir mal eins ueber den weg laeuft. ich mag die XT gruppe - gerade weil sie so unspektakulaer ist. bei der lackierung ist die ganz wohltuend finde ich. hab sie auch am bbl adroit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jörgl (21. Dezember 2009)

GS hätte ich da, zwar gebraucht und müsste ich erstmal demontieren, aber vom Zustand durchaus angemessen für Deine Schmuckstücke


----------



## kleinrenzo (21. Dezember 2009)

Rainforest in the snow


----------



## wtb_rider (21. Dezember 2009)

thats a very cool mite. lovely colour. my size.... i´m jealous.
give to me, i´ll take care of it. i promise.
cheers kay


----------



## maka82 (21. Dezember 2009)

very lovely


----------



## obi-wan-mtb (21. Dezember 2009)

CarstenB schrieb:


> bitteschoen



Wirklich Klasse!

Sattel relativ hoch?
Ist die Stütze 31.6?

-


----------



## CarstenB (21. Dezember 2009)

ja, der sattel ist maximal hoch damit ich wenigstens etwas drauf fahren konnte und die stuetze ist 31.6mm


----------



## wtb_rider (21. Dezember 2009)

CarstenB schrieb:


> ja, der sattel ist maximal hoch damit ich wenigstens etwas drauf fahren konnte und die stuetze ist 31.6mm



det is doch nix für deinen rücken, sach mal. 
gruss der 1,73 kleine kay


----------



## obi-wan-mtb (21. Dezember 2009)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> det is doch nix für deinen rücken, sach mal.
> Gruss der 1,73 kleine kay


----------



## Binar (22. Dezember 2009)

sehr schöner aufbau.

die teile passen perfekt und lenken auch nicht
von der schönen lackierung ab.

so muss das aussehen - ich würde sagen - ne glatte 11.


----------



## loz (22. Dezember 2009)

Und hier ist mein Mountainklein, ca. 1988


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reddevil72 (22. Dezember 2009)

CarstenB schrieb:


> nein, das ist natuerlich kein repaint. die beauty-farm war in der tat komplett zerlegen und jedes teil gruendlich reinigen und polieren. mehr nicht. wie stef schon geschrieben hat, auch dieses klein ist nach ein paar ausfahrten 1994 aus persoenlichen gruenden eingelagert worden. ich kann mich bei solchen besitzern immer nur herzlich bedanken sonst haette ich nicht die freude, so schoen erhaltene exemplare geniessen zu koennen.
> mein pulse von 96 sieht aber trotz regelmaessiger schlechtwetternutzung auch nicht sooo viel schlechter aus. gebrauchen heisst ja nicht verbrauchen...
> 
> angemalt hat es JN 1994 - Jeff Newcomb denke ich aka "Nuke". der rahmen ist von april 94, nr. 90.



da kann ich ja wirklich nur gratulieren!!! sieht echt aus wie "out of the box". habe mich trotzdem entschlossen mein klein zu "vergewaltigen". hoffe das resultat ist entsprechend, bin aber guter hoffnung, da der lackierer schon in den 80ern kleins lackiert hat und weiss was er macht. bin trotzdem gespannt auf das resultat...
beauty farm hätte definitiv nicht mehr gereicht,... fast ein jahrzehnt renneinsatz und regelmässige "dirt"-touren brauchten das material schon ziemlich massiv. technisch jedoch immer noch 1A... habe bisher mühe eine 732er-gruppe zu finden die fitter ist als die gebrauchte. damals wurde halt schon noch für die "ewigkeit" produziert.
greets!!


----------



## CarstenB (23. Dezember 2009)

kailinds schrieb:


> Carsten mein Freund - ein sehr sehr Geiles Attitude!  Du hast ja schon zu viele Storm Kleins!



zu viele? das geht doch garnicht


----------



## BonelessChicken (23. Dezember 2009)

Mir wird gerade etwas schwindelig .
Sehr schöne Exemplare hast Du da Carsten, immer wieder eine Augenweide .


----------



## jörgl (23. Dezember 2009)

Jetzt fehlt nur noch das passende Adroit


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (23. Dezember 2009)

jörgl schrieb:


> Jetzt fehlt nur noch das passende Adroit



Und ein Quantum Pro


----------



## jörgl (23. Dezember 2009)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Und ein Quantum Pro



Quantum Pros kenne ich in Nightstorm, in der Storm-Lackierung habe ich noch keines gesehen.....


----------



## Klein-Holgi (23. Dezember 2009)

CarstenB schrieb:


> zu viele? das geht doch garnicht




...so seh ich das auch...zu viele kanns gar nicht geben. Wenn ich die hätte und mir das 4. übern Weg laufen würde, würde ich es auch noch nehmen!!!
@Carsten: Ein wunder- wunderschönes Attitude in einer selten gesehenen Eleganz und Ehrlichkeit mit der XT!!!...
...und auf diesem Foto gilt eher: Eins schöner als das andere!!!


...und hatte ich von Dir nicht schon ein Quantum Pro gesehen? Oder war das Nightstorm?


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (23. Dezember 2009)

jörgl schrieb:


> Quantum Pros kenne ich in Nightstorm, in der Storm-Lackierung habe ich noch keines gesehen.....



Gesehen hab ich bisher leider auch nur Nightstorms


----------



## Shamus (23. Dezember 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spezirider (23. Dezember 2009)

same to you!
beautiful christmas tree...and lots of snow up there in finland!


----------



## maka82 (2. Januar 2010)

Vom Neujahresausritt




in diesem Sinne: Allen ein gesundes neues Jahr!
Matze


----------



## Apastoli (3. Januar 2010)

das wünsche ich auch 
ein frohes neues (klein) Jahr


----------



## schnegg314 (14. Januar 2010)

Hurra, schon bald ist wieder Frühling!


----------



## Klein-Holgi (14. Januar 2010)

..ich will das Bild ja nicht zitieren, aber das ist kein Classic-Bike 

Aber zum Frühling passt es wohl...


----------



## lazylarco (14. Januar 2010)

die lackierung ist trotzdem geil!
ebenso wie die bones, oder diese leopard lackierung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldschooler (14. Januar 2010)

ähmm naja... ein "bekannter" hat das teil als quantum pro und zusätzlich seinen spitznamen (unter lack!) aufs oberrohr pinseln lassen...

und es ist kein cooler name!


----------



## Blumenhummer (14. Januar 2010)

Zu meinem Namen könnte das Design ganz gut passen...


----------



## bikemann1 (14. Januar 2010)




----------



## reddevil72 (20. Januar 2010)

news vom lackierer!!! der rahmen ist nackt, grundlage für einen neuen glanz. die parts für den aufbau liegen (grösstenteils) bereit!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/556313

Falls noch jemand einen 1" Syncros Stem oder ein gut erhaltenes oder neues XT 732 Schaltwerk rumliegen hat, bitte melden

@klein-holgi: NIE lackieren, ich weiss... Trotzdem hoffe ich auf ein gutes Resultat;-)


----------



## bikemann1 (20. Januar 2010)

Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt. 
So wie es auf den Bildern aussieht, gab es unter dem alten Lack auch schon einige Oxydationsspuren. Bei meinem Pinnacle ist an diesen bläsrigen Stellen der Lack schon fast von alleine abgefallen und darunter hatte sich das Aluminium in Pulverform zersetzt. 
Welches Farbkleid bekommt denn dein Bike?

Gruß, Robert


----------



## Klein-Holgi (20. Januar 2010)

@reddevil72: Also da ja auch gerade Robert was zum Thema gesagt hat, schränke ich meine Aussage insofern ein, dass es durchaus sehr sehenswerte Neulackierungen gibt!!! Es ist halt nicht mehr original....

....aber gespannt bin ich auch wie es hinterher aussehen wird!


----------



## reddevil72 (20. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Auftrag an den Lackierer war "Original". So weit sich das verwirklichen lässt... Die Farben sind in der EU (hier gehört die Schweiz mal dazu)teils nicht zugelassen und (@Klein-Holgi) "original" ist es sowieso nicht mehr.

Aber der Lackierer hat viel Erfahrung (auch mit alten Bikes) und weiss glaube ich was er macht.

Stelle Bilder ein sobald ich mehr weiss.


----------



## der_schwabe (21. Januar 2010)

Hallo KLEIN-Freunde!
Heute wurde nun das (vorerst) letzte Puzzlestück für mein 94er Attitude geliefert. Ich weiss - Sea&Sky ist langweilig... Dennoch find ich das Rad aufgrund der doch recht exotischen Komponenten ziemlich aufregend - der eine oder andere wird es schon kennen:

Guckst Du:














































Der Aufbau sollte einigermassen periodcorrect und gewichtsoptimiert sein. Wobei die Funktionalität von Schaltung und Bremsanlage schon doch recht eingeschränkt ist 

So long

Gruss
der_schwabe


----------



## lazylarco (21. Januar 2010)

Glückwünsch zu diesem perfekten Aufbau!


----------



## uschibert (21. Januar 2010)

Cooles Rad!

Was war denn das (vorerst) letzte Puzzleteil?

Gruß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_schwabe (21. Januar 2010)

Danke für die Blumen bis hierher. 
uschibert zu Deiner Frage zum einen der NOS Selle Italia Flite EVO, den ich heute von mrharz bekommen habe - danke nochmals an dieser Stelle und die langgesuchte MC2 LVE in 0 Grad mit Noodle , die ich aber schon im Sommer erhalten hatte; nach langen und qualvollen Jahren der Suche 
Gruss
der_schwabe


----------



## zingel (21. Januar 2010)

grosses Kino!


----------



## Blumenhummer (21. Januar 2010)

Wäre vielleicht hübscher?


----------



## der_schwabe (21. Januar 2010)

@Blumenhummer...
das mit den Pedalen ist so ne Sache...ich habe leider nix passendes hier und 0815 XT Bärentatzen waren mir für diesen Aufbau zu langweilig... wer schöne und farblich passende Pedale hat, die auch noch zeitlich passen würden (Shogun vielleicht o.ä.)... darf sich gern melden. 
Gruss
der_schwabe


----------



## Philippe Carnoy (21. Januar 2010)

Salut, bien, superbe, trop beau
... bravo, ...nein... Super Bravo
Philippe


----------



## spezirider (21. Januar 2010)




----------



## jörgl (21. Januar 2010)

Spitzenmäßig!! Hätte ich auch gerne. 

Ich hingegen ärgere mich gerade mit einer lockeren Flaschenhalteröse rum, aus der ich die festgefressene Schraube nicht mehr rausbekomme


----------



## CarstenB (21. Januar 2010)

manchmal hilft es schon, die schraube bzw die oese beim herausschrauben etwas zu verkanten, damit sie sich nicht mehr mitdreht. ich hab sie auch schon mal mit einer entsprechend grossen schlauchschelle fixieren koennen und die schraube dann geloest. den rahmen am besten vorher mit tape schuetzen.

viel glueck!


----------



## Shamus (21. Januar 2010)

Dreambuild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pago79 (21. Januar 2010)

Sehr schön geworden

Gruß
Lars


----------



## divergent! (21. Januar 2010)

perfekt...punkt aus. mehr muss man nicht sagen. absolut edel und farblich richtig klasse aufgebaut


----------



## newsboy (21. Januar 2010)

bei den griffen sehe ich noch potential und evtl. noch bei den kettenblättern. aber wir sind ja nicht so! toll... 

a.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (21. Januar 2010)

der_schwabe schrieb:


> Hallo KLEIN-Freunde!
> Heute wurde nun das (vorerst) letzte Puzzlestück für mein 94er Attitude geliefert. Ich weiss - Sea&Sky ist langweilig... Dennoch find ich das Rad aufgrund der doch recht exotischen Komponenten ziemlich aufregend - der eine oder andere wird es schon kennen:
> 
> Der Aufbau sollte einigermassen periodcorrect und gewichtsoptimiert sein. Wobei die Funktionalität von Schaltung und Bremsanlage schon doch recht eingeschränkt ist
> ...



...eingeschränkte Funktionalität? Ja und? Wayne interessierts? Damit würde jeder einzelne Schaltvorgang, bei dem der Paul-Umwerfer einen Kratzer bekommt, in der Seele wehtun Für alles, was da dran ist, reicht es locker aus, einfach nur PERFEKT auszusehen!

Sea&Sky ist langweilig? Wer sagt das? Immer noch (meiner sehr unmaßgeblichen Meinung nach) eine der schönsten Lackierungen....und in Kombination mit diesen Teilen mit Sicherheit der perfekte Aufbau. Viele werden sagen: Zu perfekt oder zu dick aufgetragen...aber sammel den Kram, der da dranmontiert ist, erstmal einer zusammen...
Meine allerhöchste Hochachtung!!! Ich meine dieses Bike sogar persönlich zu kennen, da war aber noch der "KLEIN meets klein" Aufkleber drauf oder?


----------



## der_schwabe (22. Januar 2010)

Guten Morgen!
Danke für das positive Feedback!
Die Storck Griffe hab ich wegen der alten Geschichte genommen - und weil sich die problemlos kürzen lassen. Moosgummi war mir zu unspektakulär. Wer nen besseren Vorschlag hat, was optisch auch zu den Gummis der Precision Shifter passt, darf sich gern melden. Die Kettenblätter sind von Avitar und Tune. Hinten ist ne 900er XTR verbaut. 
Und ja, es war mal ein KLEIN meets KLEIN Sticker drauf, hab dann aber Angst bekommen, dass der Lack um den Sticker herum vielleicht heller wird. Das böse Fading halt...
Gruss 
der_schwabe


----------



## maka82 (22. Januar 2010)

sehr schicker Aufbau. Für mich immer noch die schönste Lackierung 
suche sowas auch immer noch in 22"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freejack (22. Januar 2010)

Nicht mein Ding aber wirklich schön durchgezogen. Hut ab.
Was ist mit den Schnellspannern? Vorne Grün hinten blau? Nur so der Vollständigkeitshalber.
Ich finde es aber wirklich sehr gelungen.
PuB


----------



## Apastoli (25. Januar 2010)

Einsteigen Bitte................
ich konnte nicht anders.....bremen -8 grad und ich musste ein fach fahren 





dem schließe ich mir nur an wenn´s das paul schaltwerk doch irgendwo in purple zu haben währe  haben will


----------



## reddevil72 (27. Januar 2010)

WAITING...

der rahmen ist noch beim lackierer. die parts sind bereit und im album zu besichtigen...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/24292

was meint ihr?

suche immer noch ein neues schaltwerk (732er oder 735er)... oder custom blue und einen syncros stem oder klein mission control 1"


----------



## reddevil72 (27. Januar 2010)

schnegg314 schrieb:


> Hurra, schon bald ist wieder Frühling!


hallo

habe deinen rahmen auf der stifu-homepage gefunden, gehe davon aus, dass du auch aus dem bernbiet kommst. ist das bike aufgebaut? mal unterwegs für ein klein-ride?

gruss steffu


----------



## SFKlein (28. Januar 2010)

einer kürzlich an mich selbst

Mehr Bilder sind hier: http://gallery.me.com/duncanjeff/100085


----------



## pago79 (28. Januar 2010)

congratulation Jeff, great find.

I think it´s time for you to take some nice pictures of your whole Klein collection...

greets
Lars


----------



## SFKlein (28. Januar 2010)

Thank you Lars.  As a matter of fact, I think I may have just a few pictures  

Here are the links to the photo albums I have:

1997 Adroit: http://gallery.me.com/duncanjeff/100031

1996 Adroit: http://gallery.me.com/duncanjeff/100039 (I know the saddle isn't adjusted right in these pictures  but it has been fixed)

1993 Attitude: http://gallery.me.com/duncanjeff/100046

1990 Attitude: http://gallery.me.com/duncanjeff/100085

I have another 1993 Attitude (Gator) that I am currently working on.  I'll post pictures of that when it is finished.


----------



## pago79 (28. Januar 2010)

Thanks Jeff, great bikes.
All your bikes on one picture, maybe the location where you shot your moonnrise, that would be a real contender for the picture of the year.

Can´t wait to see your gator.
i hope my moonrise will be finished soon too


----------



## höhenangst (29. Januar 2010)

schöne Rader, vor allem das moonrise Atti 
aber das burgundy Adroit ist Dir mit dieser Sattelposition eindeutig zu groß


----------



## SFKlein (29. Januar 2010)

Ja. Als ich die Bilder nahm, hatte ich den Sattel falsch eingestellt. Das Rad fühlt sich ein wenig größer als das 19-Zoll-Rahmen habe ich aber immer noch die Abfahrt geniessen. 

Yes. When I took the pictures, I had the saddle adjusted incorrectly.  The bike feels a little bigger than the 19 inch frames I have but I still enjoy riding it.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenB (29. Januar 2010)

more to come...


----------



## spezirider (29. Januar 2010)

das sieht vielversprechend aus und glänzt so als ob es frisch aus der texas beauty farm kommt


----------



## Radlerin (29. Januar 2010)

Das ist doch bestimmt nur so Psycho-Augen-Test, oder?


----------



## Blumenhummer (29. Januar 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> more to come...



Original? Jonrock?


----------



## spezirider (29. Januar 2010)

carsten und ein repaint ??! glaube ich niemals


----------



## Blumenhummer (29. Januar 2010)

Ich eigentlich auch nicht...


----------



## Mailer (29. Januar 2010)

Hier mal mein Atti in Moonrise. Ich weiss, es ist aufgebohrt aber die V-Brake hinten ist mir wichtiger. Vielleicht lasse ich die Gabel mal optisch nachbessern. Der Neulack ist aber nicht so widerstandsfähig wie der ausgebleichte Originale.
CU Mailer


----------



## spezirider (29. Januar 2010)

auch wenn es ein bisschen blass um die nase bzw gabel ist, sieht es sehr hübsch aus und hat auf jeden fall bessere = grössere bilder verdient !


----------



## CarstenB (29. Januar 2010)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Original? Jonrock?



neee, also wirklich  als ich das foto vom verkaeufer bekommen hab, hab ich hab aber jon auch direkt gefragt, ob er so eins schon mal lackiert hat... soweit ist es nun schon gekommen 

und auf der beauty farm war es noch nicht. es ist so, wie es 92 zusammengebaut wurde. zweimal um den block gefahren. ich muss nur erst ein paar der ueblichen mechaniker suenden korrigieren (kabel kuerzen und anders verlegen und 3 teile tauschen) dann kommen bessere fotos. was ist es denn ueberhaupt fuer eins?? Ein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HOLZWURM (29. Januar 2010)

Halo Carsten

Es ist aber ziemlich sicher erst 1993 montiert worden

Merci

Holzwurm


----------



## spezirider (29. Januar 2010)

es ist ein...


----------



## Blumenhummer (29. Januar 2010)

Hallo Carsten,

ein hier nicht gänzlich unbekannter Klein-Junkie hatte mir gegenüber mal angedeutet, dass er sich eventuell von einem 21"-Adroit in relativ üblem Zustand trennen würde. Daraufhin hatte ich Kontakt zu Jon aufgenommen und mit ihm über eine Neulackierung in Rain Forest oder Graffiti gesprochen. Bei diesen Lackierungen - Mardi Gras gefällt mir einfach nicht  - hätte ich in Sachen Repaint einfach ein besseres Gefühl, als bei den glatten Varianten. Leider vermochte sich der Eigentümer dann aber trotz guten Zuredens doch nicht von seinem Adroit zu trennen. 

Sehr schade... 

Liebe Grüße aus dem regnerischen Schwarzwald (wie passend in diesem Zusammenhang...)!


Volker


----------



## HOLZWURM (29. Januar 2010)

Hallo

Nach dem was man sieht kann es eigentlich nur ein  Attitude 1 sein, also 92er Rahmen mit 93er Lackierung, oder eben etwas ganz anderes. Wir werden sehen. Und ich kenne nur 1 Attitude in rainforest, und das steht oder stand in Deutschland

Danke

Holzwurm


----------



## HOLZWURM (29. Januar 2010)

Hallo Volker

Ja diese Junkies. 

Ich fahre mein 21 Zoll Adroit fast täglich im Schnee.

Vorne TUNE LR mit eine Spike Reifen, und man kommt immer durch.

Und das ist ja seid Wochen das wichtigste, vor allem wenn man jeden Tag 8 Kilometer zur Arbeit fährt, und kein Auto hat und auch keinen Führerschein.

Kommt Zeit kommt RAD

Merci

Holzwurm


----------



## Blumenhummer (29. Januar 2010)

HOLZWURM schrieb:


> wenn man jeden Tag 8 Kilometer zur Arbeit fährt



Jetzt aber. Das ist doch locker per pedes zu schaffen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mailer (29. Januar 2010)

Hier die etwas größeren Bilder.

CU Mailer


----------



## CarstenB (29. Januar 2010)

tataa 






ist ein 93er modell von august 92. ich kenne 2 rf attitudes aber die haben halt beide schon die neuen logos, da sie spaet in 93 lackiert wurden. 93 waren rf und mg ja ansich noch fuer's adroit reserviert. das rascal ist speziell fuer einen shop in alabama als demo bike lackiert worden, der 92 klein haendler geworden ist. klein hat sich  durch die auffaellige lackierung eine bessere publicity im ort erhofft.


----------



## spezirider (29. Januar 2010)

sehr schönes rad, carsten...
nur beim weissen rolls weiss ich nicht so recht...

@mailer: bis auf die gabel sieht das moonrise ja noch sehr kräftig aus 
verglichen mit manchen anderen:


----------



## Mailer (29. Januar 2010)

Habe in meiner Galerie nochmal ein paar schärfere Bilder hochgeladen.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/171940

CU Mailer


----------



## bikemann1 (29. Januar 2010)

Ein echtes Schmuckstück! 

Anhand der vorangegangenen Fotos habe ich allerdings nur erkennen können, das es sich um eine LVE und einen Rahmen handelt. Das der Rahmen 20" oder kleiner sein musste, konnte ich anhand der nicht vorhandenen Schrauben im Bereich des Klein-Schriftzuges auch noch erkennen. Aber um welches Model es sich nun handelt konnte man doch nur raten. Oder sieht das geschulte Auge noch mehr?

Mir gefällt der alte Schriftzug im Übrigen auch besser. Warum ist er bei der RF-Lackierung im Katalog eigentlich weiss und bei diesem Modell schwarz? Eine typische Klein-Ausnahme oder steht dahinter ein System?

Gruß, Robert


----------



## duke209 (29. Januar 2010)

servus,

sehr schöner Thread...da kommen Erinnerungen auf !!!
Ärger mich, dass ich von meinem 93 horizon mit Ringle&XTR-Aufbau keine Bilder mehr hab. Das Rad - Rahmen neu gekauft damals - der hammer.

Ich hab mal 3 Fragen, die ich in den 78 Seiten ggf. überlesen habe:
- gibts eine gute Adresse zum repaint-en von Klein`s ? Wer ist Jon ?
- beim nachlacken werde die Züge ja komplett entfernt. Habt Ihr nen Trick diese wieder ohne stundenlange Fummelei einzuziehen ? Beim letzten mal hab ich vor Frust nach 2 Stunden an der nächsten Wand meinen Frust ausgelassen, was mich dann 8 Wochen mit Gips ausser Gefecht setzte  .
- werden beim re-paint die decals klassisch auflackiert, oder nutzt ihr Schriftzüge unter dem Klarlack ? Wenn ja, jemand ne Vorlage vom "New-Klein" Schriftzug oder vom "Attitude" ? 

danke für hinweise !

PS: möchte mein Attitude Race neu lacken (aktuell Ocean Floor)

duke


----------



## jörgl (29. Januar 2010)

JonRock

Hat sich auf Klein-Repaints spezialisiert. Ist mittlerweile so gut, daß er die Sammlerwelt in Angst und Schrecken versetzt


----------



## uschibert (29. Januar 2010)

Also, die RAINFOREST-Lackierung ist echt eine der Schönsten. 

Zum Katalog-Bild von 1993 hätte ich mal ne andere Frage: Hat irgendjemand diese dort abgebildete LVE mal in echt gesehen bzw. ein besseres Bild von dieser LVE (evtl. ist es auch ein Vorbau???, keine Ahnung)?

Gruß!


----------



## duke209 (29. Januar 2010)

jörgl schrieb:


> JonRock
> 
> Hat sich auf Klein-Repaints spezialisiert. Ist mittlerweile so gut, daß er die Sammlerwelt in Angst und Schrecken versetzt



hab ich richtig gelesen, dass er um die 150 Pfund pro Rahmen verlangt ? incl. debossing ? (also Schriftzug lackieren)

@ jörgl = verdammt du hast das, was ich mal wegen nem dämmlichen Auto verkauft hab...ein 93er Horizion......schwärm !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jörgl (29. Januar 2010)

duke209 schrieb:


> hab ich reichtig gelesen, dass er um die 150 Pfund pro Rahmen verlangt ? incl. debossing ? (also Schriftzug lackieren)



Für Moonrise verlangt er 350 brit. Pfund bei 6-8 Wochen Lieferzeit....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kadaverfleisch (29. Januar 2010)

Carsten ,

bei dem Rascal mache ich auch mal eine Ausnahme , schick es gleich zu mir , obwohl jünger als 1990  , würde ich mich erbarmen 

Gruss
Micha


----------



## duke209 (29. Januar 2010)

jörgl schrieb:


> Für Moonrise verlangt er 350 brit. Pfund bei 6-8 Wochen Lieferzeit....



bei Moonrise braucht er 3 farben denke ich; nen 2-farbiger flip, ähnlich meinem jetzigen, dürfte etwas weniger kosten.

erfahren sind gut ? (is ja schließlich nicht um die Ecke)


----------



## obi-wan-mtb (29. Januar 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> tataa




Du hasst wieder ein sehr schönes Klein gefunden!

Mein Adroit steht noch im Karton.....
Ich suche noch ein paar kleinteile und dann kann ich es aufbauen!


----------



## Mailer (29. Januar 2010)

Alle 93er Fade Lackierungen bestehen aus 2 Farben. Haben schon einige nachlackiert.

CU Mailer


----------



## Klein-Holgi (29. Januar 2010)

Ich hätte da auch mal eine Frage/Anmerkung zu den Repaints - ohne allen den Spaß vermiesen zu wollen. Über Jonrock habe ich auch bei den Retrobikern ne Menge gelesen. Als Hobbysprüher ziehe ich den Hut vor ihm!!! 

Wo mein Talent beendet ist, kann man hier etwas erkennen:





Ich glaube, dass er dort bei den retrobikern mal etwas dazu geäußert hat, welche Farben er benutzt, um vor allem das grün und magenta in Dolomiti/Team zu treffen. Es sind die flourescent Farben von Auto-Air - in Deutschland von Createx zu bekommen. Ich habe mit Createx AutoAir keinerlei Erfahrung, weil ich immer Schmincke Farben verwendet habe, aber die Datenblätter sagen, dass diese Fluorescent Farben bzgl. Lichtechtheit das allerunterste Ende darstellen....Das ist zwar bei den alten Klein-Leucht-Farben nicht viel anders, wenn sie lange in der Sonne standen, aber echte Langzeiterfahrung mit den ge-repainteten Kleins hat wohl noch keiner....Neu re-sprayed sind sie überragend - keine Frage...aber wie lange wird das so sein....müssen die auch im Schatten gehalten werden?

Hier Zitat von der Homepage: "fluoreszierende Farben haben eine geringe Lichtechtheit im Vergleich zu den anderen AutoAir Farben"
Ist aber wohl bei allen "Tagesleuchtfarben" nicht anders....


----------



## Klein-Holgi (29. Januar 2010)

Mailer schrieb:


> Alle 93er Fade Lackierungen bestehen aus 2 Farben. Haben schon einige nachlackiert.
> 
> CU Mailer



...sagen wir lieber: Aus MINDESTENS 2 Farben...


----------



## Mailer (29. Januar 2010)

ok. 2 Farben zum Lackieren, die vorher zusammen gemischt werden. 
CU Mailer


----------



## Klein-Holgi (29. Januar 2010)

es kann vielleicht auch sein, dass wir die "Fade-Lackierungen" unterschiedlich interpretieren....wenn z.b. sea&sky dazugehört, dort sind auch 3 Farben im Spiel...
alles irgendwo nachzulesen im tech manual bei kleinjapan.com. Dort ist immer von "base coat, first coat und second coat" die Rede, wobei die "Grundierung" immer eine Farbe ist, die für das Endresultat wichtig war...
es werden aber auf jeden Fall 3 Schichten gesprüht...die Übergänge ergeben sich natürlich durch den Farbnebel...da muss nix extra gemischt werden...


----------



## jörgl (30. Januar 2010)

Sodele, letztes Update. Die Racing Ralph mussten Klein Deathgrips weichen 

[URL=http://fotos.rennrad-news.de/photos/view/113362]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (30. Januar 2010)

Viel besser Jörg


----------



## pago79 (30. Januar 2010)

so schön schwarz die Reifen, viel besser als die von der Marke mit dem Vogel

Gruß
Lars


----------



## CarstenB (30. Januar 2010)

so, das Rascal ist gerade zurueck von der beauty farm

1993 Klein Rascal "Rain Forest" (August 1992)
XT 7-fach, Sun Chinook, Specialized GC Extreme 2.5, American Classic Stuetze, Flite


----------



## jörgl (30. Januar 2010)

Einfach nur geil!!

Wer darf denn nun damit ausfahren? Dir ist er ja wohl zu KLEIN


----------



## zaskar-le (30. Januar 2010)

Tolles Teilchen!

Den Aufbau finde ich auch sehr gelungen.


----------



## CarstenB (30. Januar 2010)

ach, da findet sich schon jemand, die es fahren will...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jörgl (30. Januar 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> ach, da findet sich schon jemand, die es fahren will...



Meine Frau sucht auch noch eins


----------



## spezirider (30. Januar 2010)

sehr schön mit dem flite und den GC 2.5 walzen!

wie wurde rainforest eigentlich lackiert  ist das so eine art stempeltechnik?


----------



## Blumenhummer (30. Januar 2010)

Sehr schön!


----------



## CarstenB (30. Januar 2010)

spezirider schrieb:


> sehr schön mit dem flite und den GC 2.5 walzen!
> 
> wie wurde rainforest eigentlich lackiert  ist das so eine art stempeltechnik?



weisse grundierung und dann wurden die gator farben und schwarz mit einem schwamm drauf getupft. und dann der klarlack. mardi gras wurde auch so gemacht, nur mit den horizon farben.


----------



## Apastoli (30. Januar 2010)

auch wenn es nicht meine farbe ist sieht aber echt edel aus
kurtze frage mal so am rande.
wo ist denn die sogenannte  beauty farm
würde dort sehr gerne ein bike mal hingeben um es denn hier zu posten 
selbstverständich handelt es sich um ein klein


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (30. Januar 2010)

Sehr schön Carsten  Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass die 2,5"er passen


----------



## jörgl (30. Januar 2010)

Apastoli schrieb:


> .
> wo ist denn die sogenannte  beauty farm



Houston, Texas


----------



## spezirider (30. Januar 2010)

ah, mit dem schwamm...!

die stundensätze von der beauty farm möchte ich nicht wissen


----------



## CarstenB (30. Januar 2010)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Sehr schön Carsten  Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass die 2,5"er passen



ist auch knapp, vor allem in der gabel. die 2.35" death grips sind noch fahrbar aber bei den 2.5ern wuerde der lack sicher arg geraspelt sobald es schlammig wird. aber machen schon fett was her


----------



## divergent! (31. Januar 2010)

das rascal ist schick. wenn dir das mal auf der wiese umfällt suchst du dich aber dumm und dusslich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (31. Januar 2010)

Das Attitude von jörgl und das Rascal von CarstenB sind wunderbare Belege dafür, dass sowohl schwarze als auch weiße Sättel und Griffe ihre Daseinsberechtigung haben. Die jeweils andere Bestückung würde das Erscheinungsbild in beiden Fällen nach meinem Empfinden außerordentlich negativ beeinflussen.


----------



## bsg (31. Januar 2010)

@Carsten: Gratuliere zum Rascal . Hübsch und selten, eine Abwechslung zwischen all den Attitudes und Adroits.


----------



## Biff (31. Januar 2010)

@Carsten, konntest Du doch nicht widerstehen.....

interessant ist, dass die früheren RF Lackierungen immer etwas "flächiger getüpfelt" waren, d.h. größere schwarze, grüne und gelbe Flächen. Später, vor allem bei den neueren Schriftzügen, waren die Punkte doch mehr "einzeln" gesetzt. Sandra´s Adroit gehört auch noch zu den "Früheren".

















Jens


----------



## reddevil72 (1. Februar 2010)

very nice!!!
suchtfaktor garantiert!!!

gratuliere zu den schönen rf's!!!

st.


----------



## bikemann1 (1. Februar 2010)

Ich würde ja so nen Rahmen gern mal in Natura sehen. Die Detailaufnahmen lassen ja erahnen, welche Leuchtkraft die Lackierung hat. 

Wann sehen wir denn Neues von deinem Rahmen, Stefan?

Gruß, Robert


----------



## naoya (2. Februar 2010)

ï¼ï¼ï½ï½ãï¼¡ï½ï½ï½ï½ï½ï½ï½ï½ï½ï½


----------



## naoya (2. Februar 2010)

[å¼ç¨=ç´å¼¥; 6799799] 20å¨å¹´è¨å¿µ[/ quote]ç·¨é


----------



## naoya (2. Februar 2010)

ãã°ãããã§ã


----------



## CarstenB (2. Februar 2010)

?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (2. Februar 2010)

hmmmm...irgendwie spektakulär aber auch irgendwie zuviel des guten. ich bin mir noch nicht sicher.........


----------



## naoya (2. Februar 2010)

ããã«ã¡ã¯


----------



## hendr1k (2. Februar 2010)

ããèªè»¢è»


----------



## spezirider (2. Februar 2010)

loud but nice 
and a wonderful location...


----------



## reddevil72 (2. Februar 2010)

hallo zuammen

rahmen ist beim lackierer, hoffe täglich auf den anruf... sollte eigentlich bald soweit sein. werde dann wohl je nach resultat in euphorie (SUPER...) oder tiefste depression (@carsten: "NIE" neu lackieren...) verfallen. hoffe natürlich, dass das erste eintrifft.

bilder kommen sobald ich den rahmen habe. zur optimierung des aufbaus noch gesucht:
_ shimano xt schaltwerk (732 oder 735)
_ syncros stem oder klein mission control
_ ringlé bottle cage in blue anodized
bitte melden!!!



bikemann1 schrieb:


> Ich würde ja so nen Rahmen gern mal in Natura sehen. Die Detailaufnahmen lassen ja erahnen, welche Leuchtkraft die Lackierung hat.
> 
> Wann sehen wir denn Neues von deinem Rahmen, Stefan?
> 
> Gruß, Robert


----------



## naoya (3. Februar 2010)

spezirider schrieb:


> loud but nice
> And a wonderful location...


 

ã³ã¡ã³ããããã¨ãããæ­¤å¦ã¯ãæ¥æ¬ãåæ­å±±çç½æµã§ãããã¤ãã®ãµã¤ã¯ãªã³ã°ã³ã¼ã¹ã§ããã


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## naoya (3. Februar 2010)

KLEIN ATTITUDE
20080831140954.jpg


----------



## naoya (3. Februar 2010)

ã©ãã§ããï¼20080831143323.jpg


----------



## naoya (3. Februar 2010)

ããã¯ä¿ºã®ãã¤ã¯ãã


----------



## naoya (3. Februar 2010)

ï¼©ï¼³ï¼µï¼ºï¼µãï¼¢ï¼©ï¼§ï¼¨ï¼¯ï¼²ï¼®ã¨ã»ã»


----------



## naoya (3. Februar 2010)

ä¿ºã®ã¯ã©ã¤ã³ãã


----------



## zaskar-le (3. Februar 2010)

Klein only please!


----------



## spezirider (3. Februar 2010)

where in japan is the location please?


----------



## jörgl (3. Februar 2010)

spezirider schrieb:


> where in japan is the location please?



Da kommscht Du doch eh net nah


----------



## spezirider (3. Februar 2010)

auf jeden fall besseres wetter als hier !


----------



## Klein-Holgi (3. Februar 2010)

@reddevil: Ich bin auch schon supergespannt und bin sehr zuversichtlich, dass "alles gut wird"....und dann Bilder!!...Vorfreude!!!

@divergent!: genauso gehts mir irgendwie auch. Im ersten Moment: Boah..wie genial...ein 20th anniversary...dann: was stimmt hier nicht...??? irgendwie beisst sich was. Die Farben sind es nicht...
Ein singlespeed...cool...die SPINS...supergut...die Slicks...superschnell...aber es passt alles nicht zusammen...
Ich bin ein ausgewiesener Freund der 3-Speichenfelgen jedweder Hersteller...aber hier harmoniert das mit den Slicks un dem Rahmen nicht so richtig...
Ich hab auch Kleins (nicht so ein tolles 20th anni), ich hab auch auf vielen Bikes die trispokes...ich fahre selbst Slicks und Rennradkassetten...aber man muss nicht alles an einen Bock...(sorry...ist ja ein KLEIN) schrauben...

Irgendwie bleibt Ratlosigkeit zurück beim Betrachten des Bikes....wie es einem manchmal beim Betrachten eines Bildes geht: Was wollte der Maler uns hiermit sagen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Apastoli (3. Februar 2010)

ok Gemeinde
hier einmal was gaaaantz spetzielles zur vorfreude auf ein klein was hier auf jedemfall  noch gefehlt hat


----------



## naoya (4. Februar 2010)

spezirider schrieb:


> auf jeden fall besseres wetter als hier !


 ã¡ã¼ã«æé£ããï¼mail sankyou) æ¥æ¬ã®åæ­å±±çç½æµçºã«ä½ãã§ã¾ããï¼wakayama-sirahama-city in japan)  çä¹ãï¼naoya)


----------



## naoya (4. Februar 2010)

jörgl schrieb:


> Da kommscht Du doch eh net nah


----------



## naoya (4. Februar 2010)

spezirider schrieb:


> auf jeden fall besseres wetter als hier !


 ã¡ã¼ã«æé£ããDanke fÃ¼r eine E-mailãåã®ä½ãã§ããã¨ããã¯ãæ¥æ¬ã®åæ­å±±ç
ç½æµçºã§ããDie Stelle, wo ich lebe, ist Wakayama von Japan
Es ist Shirahama-choãå¤ãï¼«ï¼¬ï¼¥ï¼©ï¼®ã¯ããã®ãããããã§ãã­ãAlter KLEIN ist Ã¤uÃerst gutããã¤ãã®ä½å¦ã«ä½ãã§ãã¾ããï¼Leben Sie in Deutsch wo?


----------



## divergent! (4. Februar 2010)

cool das forum wird immer internationaler...sowas fetzt.

wie wärs am 20th mit fetten slicks. so in der dimension um 2.2-2.3 zoll.

ich glaub dann wärs schon schicker!


----------



## Klein-Holgi (4. Februar 2010)

Hammer!!! Ein Kinderfahrrad in STORM!!!...und der Sattel wurde vom Puky-Lauflernfahrrad gleich mitgenommen?

NEIN!!! Spaß am Rande.....meine Lieblingsfarbe!! Super!! Wie groß ist der Rahmen? Ich gehe davon aus, Du hast es noch nicht, aber wenn Du es hast, bitte mehr Bilder...Ich liebe bunt!!!, wobei ich ein Storm wohl eher dezenter halten würde, die Lackierung alleine ist der Blickfang...da brauchts keine roten Pedale und unterschiedlich bunte Felgen...aber das kannst Du ja dann alles "verbessern"...die bunten Teile machen sich an einem dezenteren Farbton wohl viel besser...



Die Vorfreude ist auf jeden Fall schon riesengroß!!!




Apastoli schrieb:


> ok Gemeinde
> hier einmal was gaaaantz spetzielles zur vorfreude auf ein klein was hier auf jedemfall  noch gefehlt hat


----------



## jörgl (4. Februar 2010)

Das einzige was mich optisch am 20th Anni stört sind die Sattelstellung und das Stützentäschle. Die Sattelposition muß wohl so sein, das Täschle hätte man wegmachen können. Ansonsten sehr schön.

Trispokes hatte ich in meinem Attitude auch schon drin, habe sie aber wieder demontieren müssen. (Hinterrad irreperabel defekt)


----------



## naoya (5. Februar 2010)

spezirider schrieb:


> auf jeden fall besseres wetter als hier !


 



åäºº


----------



## naoya (5. Februar 2010)

naoya schrieb:


> åäºº


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (5. Februar 2010)

spezirider schrieb:


> auf jeden fall besseres wetter als hier !




dafür haben wir keine erdbeben. dann hab ich lieber diesen ekelhaften schnee.

man kann ihn trotzdem um die sonne beneiden....zumindest aktuell.


----------



## naoya (6. Februar 2010)

hendr1k schrieb:


> ããèªè»¢è»


 Danke


----------



## reddevil72 (6. Februar 2010)

hallo zusammen

der lackierer hat gearbeitet:







more to come!


----------



## Klein-Holgi (6. Februar 2010)

Das sieht aber schon seeeehr vielversprechend aus...aber was ist da überm "N" passiert? Oder optische Täuschung?


----------



## reddevil72 (6. Februar 2010)

Das ist die Oese des des Bottle Cage...



Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Das sieht aber schon seeeehr vielversprechend aus...aber was ist da überm "N" passiert? Oder optische Täuschung?


----------



## reddevil72 (6. Februar 2010)

hallo zusammen

repaint oder beauty-farm? ich denke auch ein "böses" re-paint kann sich sehen lassen. oder was meint ihr?




























suche noch die letzten parts (VORBAU IMMER NOCH GESUCHT), dann geht's an den aufbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seismic (7. Februar 2010)

Hier mein 92er Adroit. Nicht klassisch, aber leicht und gut fahrbar (9,3kg inkl. Pedale).
Es war in einem eher schlechten Zustand, als ich es ersteigert hab. 
Die Reifen möcht ich noch tauschen (weiße od. beige würden mir vorschweben - sie sollten jedoch nicht schwerer sein, als die Furios Freds, d.h. ca. 430g  - wird wohl schwierig...)

grüße
flo


----------



## divergent! (7. Februar 2010)

hmm....wenn die gabel nicht wär und die umlenkrolle und die pedalen...fände ich es richtig gut.

warum die ax stütze? wolltest du nix aus alu?

fein ist die ja


----------



## reddevil72 (7. Februar 2010)

bike an sich ist sehr schön. stimme jedoch meinem vorredner bei, die umlenkrolle und das carbon müssten nicht sein. originalgabel wäre sicher schöner, aber ein bischen federweg ist auch nicht schlecht, die mag 21 ist immerhin klassisch.


----------



## divergent! (7. Februar 2010)

ja aber die ist doch so dürre. das sieht an keinem rad wirklich gut aus. und an nem klein schon gar nicht. da wär ich eher für ne judy und die im gleichen lack wie der rahmen.....das wär passender.


----------



## reddevil72 (7. Februar 2010)

bin mit dir völlig einig. an einem klein sieht eigentlich keine federgabel wirklich gut aus, aber die mag 20/21 waren halt die ersten (funktionierenden) die es überhaupt gab. hatte an meinem pinnacle ursprünglich auch eine mag 21 (damals ein gesponsertes vorserienmodell mit bereits einstellbarer dämpferstufe). war super, da konnte man die paar cm federweg sogar noch regulieren... werde diese jedoch sicher nicht mehr montieren (obwohl die originalgabel am pinnacle noch spindeldürrer ist).

gruss



divergent! schrieb:


> ja aber die ist doch so dürre. das sieht an keinem rad wirklich gut aus. und an nem klein schon gar nicht. da wär ich eher für ne judy und die im gleichen lack wie der rahmen.....das wär passender.


----------



## Seismic (7. Februar 2010)

Umlenkrollen gefallen mir auch nicht, sind aber leider nötig bei alten XTR-STI-Hebeln und V-brakes. Mag SL fand ich des Gewichts wegen interessant - eine Starrgabel wär mir auch lieber - aber woher??? Pedale haben ich auch wg. Gewicht montiert, wiegen nur 230g.
AX-Stütze wollt ich schon immer mal haben, und warum nicht am Adroit - mal was anderes...

Schönen Abend noch, bin jetzt weg... Tatort läuft schon...


----------



## jörgl (7. Februar 2010)

Seismic schrieb:


> Schönen Abend noch, bin jetzt weg... Tatort läuft schon...



Nix da, hiergeblieben! Hier spielt die Musik....ähm der Tatort


----------



## oldschooler (7. Februar 2010)

oh... also da hagelts natürlich kritik:
die ax lasse ich aussen vor...

rote naben? schwarze felgen gefallen mir persönlich garnicht...wenn ceramic oder einfarbig...aber schwarz mit heller bremsflanke muss wirklich nicht sein...

und der sattel sollte schwarz sein...

ansonsten finde ich die sl ti eigentlich immer recht schön anzusehen...stehe aber auch auf den gegensatz... z.b. auch tune kurbel am klein... 

ansonsten ein schönes rädchen...


----------



## mete (7. Februar 2010)

Seismic schrieb:


> Hier mein 92er Adroit. Nicht klassisch, aber leicht und gut fahrbar (9,3kg inkl. Pedale).
> Es war in einem eher schlechten Zustand, als ich es ersteigert hab.
> Die Reifen möcht ich noch tauschen (weiße od. beige würden mir vorschweben - sie sollten jedoch nicht schwerer sein, als die Furios Freds, d.h. ca. 430g  - wird wohl schwierig...)
> 
> ...



Es gibt Geax Mezcal in 1,9" in weiß/beige, die wiegen 430g. Die 2,1er Version kommt auf kanpp unter 500g.


----------



## höhenangst (7. Februar 2010)

ich denke mal das es ziemlich schwierig sein wird eine MC1 Gabelkrone für eine Judy zu bekommen , schließt sich eigentlich schon vom Bj. her aus 
das Rad ist leider zu "modern" aufgebaut , kann man ja nichts dagegen sagen, aber die roten Dt240  Naben passen überhaupt nicht ,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jörgl (7. Februar 2010)

Der alte Aufbau gefällt mir besser....

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/452211]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Nightstorm95 (7. Februar 2010)

Hallo Flo,

... ne' 92'er Adroit in Gator ... das ist schon mit höchster Anspruch in Sachen KLEIN.

Ich gratuliere. 

Wenn schon ne' "Weichmacher", dann ...





*ANSWER Manitou *in exzellenten Zustand mit *1477 gr.* Gesamtgewicht. Damaliger Aufpreis: 849.- DM.
Eine weitere FG-Option war 1992 die RS MAG 20/21 für 890.- DM Aufpreis in Gator.

Viel viel Freude mit Deinem Alli*gator* ... Max


----------



## reddevil72 (7. Februar 2010)

nicht schlecht, sieht super aus deine manitou... könnte man sich fast noch überlegen die alte mag 20/21 zu restaurieren, wäre aber zuviel des guten. bleibe wohl bei den harten tatsachen.

gratuliere zu deinen bikes



Nightstorm95 schrieb:


> Hallo Flo,
> 
> ... ne' 92'er Adroit in Gator ... das ist schon mit höchster Anspruch in Sachen KLEIN.
> 
> ...


----------



## spezirider (7. Februar 2010)

hm, grundsätzlich sehr schönes gator, dazu auf jeden fall glückwunsch, aber stütze, sattel, naben und bremsen mit diesen umlenkrollen wollen mir auch nicht gefallen.
mit z.b. tune kurbel/lrs hätte man aus meiner sicht gewichtsmässig auch viel rausholen können und den aufbau etwas stimmiger halten.
hm und pedale sind zwar leicht aber ohne clickies verschenkt man natürlich mehr vortrieb als man mit dem geringen gewicht gut macht...


----------



## spezirider (7. Februar 2010)

nach den schönen bildern aus japan diese woche...ein wenig asien auch in stuttgart


----------



## v8mercedes (7. Februar 2010)

ahhhhh....

da war jemand in der birkenwaldstrasse


----------



## naoya (8. Februar 2010)

æ¥æ¬ã®ï¼­ï¼´ï¼¢ãã¢ã©ã¤ãããã£ãã©ãã¯ã¹ãJapanischer MTBã*ARAYA* MuddyFox


----------



## divergent! (8. Februar 2010)

Seismic schrieb:


> eine Starrgabel wär mir auch lieber - aber woher???




es ist zwar keine orig strada aber schonmal an ne p-bone gedacht? ne coladosengabel für ein coladosenrad.

ich weiß ist nicht zeitlich passend aber da das rad eh nach seinem geschmack aufgebaut ist fände ich es durchaus passend.

bei den v-brake würde ich auch eher auf was "edleres" umrüsten. was schwarzes zb avid ultimate. naben find ich als farbtupfer nichtmal so schlecht, wobei polierte natürlich schicker wären. noch ist winter....ausspeichen, polieren und grün eloxieren lassen....das wär edel.


----------



## naoya (8. Februar 2010)

ããã«ã¡ã¯ããã¤ãã«ããããªåº­åãããã®ã§ãã­ã


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hendr1k (8. Februar 2010)

ããã§å¯ä¸ã®ã®ã£ã©ãªã¼ Klein MTB, 
ä» MTB --> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=328481


----------



## naoya (8. Februar 2010)

hendr1k schrieb:


> ããã§å¯ä¸ã®ã®ã£ã©ãªã¼ Klein MTB,
> ä» MTB --> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=328481


 è§£ãã¾ãããå¤±ç¤¼ãã¾ãããIch verstand esãEntschuldigen Sie mich.


----------



## spezirider (8. Februar 2010)

v8mercedes schrieb:


> ahhhhh....
> 
> da war jemand in der birkenwaldstrasse



gut erkannt


----------



## jörgl (8. Februar 2010)

spezirider schrieb:


> nach den schönen bildern aus japan diese woche...ein wenig asien auch in stuttgart



Wirklich hingefahren oder mit'm Auto hintransportiert?


----------



## spezirider (8. Februar 2010)

jörgl schrieb:


> Wirklich hingefahren oder mit'm Auto hintransportiert?



hingefahren natürlich, dass burgundy ist schliesslich ein "rider"


----------



## Seismic (8. Februar 2010)

zu meinem Gator Adroit:

danke erstmal für Eure Kritik / Anregungen. Folgendes könnte ich mir vorstellen zu ändern: anstatt den Avid SL die schwarzen Ultimates; anstatt der XT-Kurbel schwarze Tune Big Foots.

Passen die Big Foots auf eine 125er Achse?

danke
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spezirider (8. Februar 2010)

125mm ist sehr breit für die tune big foot...117mm ist optimal, minimal breiter geht sicher auch noch.


----------



## reddevil72 (8. Februar 2010)

it's getting all together....





SUCHE IMMER NOCH EINEN SCHÖNEN VORBAU!!!

Dann kann es (endlich) an den Aufbau gehen!!! 

PS: mehr Bilder im Album: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/24292


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (8. Februar 2010)

Nokon's ans alte Klein, AVID V-Brakes und das dann alles noch im Forum für Classic MTB's


----------



## reddevil72 (8. Februar 2010)

zugegeben die nokon's sind nicht speziell klassisch, aber geben schon etwas her (sind immerhin aus alu). sicher schöner als ein paar plastik-schläuche. ansonsten versuche ich mich klassisch zu halten...

hoffe du hast nicht zu schlimme alpträume.



SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Nokon's ans alte Klein, AVID V-Brakes und das dann alles noch im Forum für Classic MTB's


----------



## Apastoli (9. Februar 2010)

ich kann ja n bischen weiter helfen beim träumen 





man soll ja nicht kleckern sonder klotzen............ in diesem sinne volle breitseite von dem geielsten klein aller zeiten

achja der aufbau ist keine gewohnheitsache sondern mein persönlicher geschmack und der ist anfang der 90iger nun einmal so gewesen und hat sich bis heute nur minimal verändert

ich liebe es halt


----------



## Deleted 76843 (9. Februar 2010)

Irgendwie abgefahren 

Mfg


----------



## S-BEND (9. Februar 2010)

Da weiß man nicht wo man anfangen soll. 
Wie bei einer Messiwohnung.


----------



## maka82 (9. Februar 2010)

uiuiui, da wird einem ja schwindelig... Halt Geschmackssache


----------



## CarstenB (9. Februar 2010)

wer hat denn die gabel vom stuermischen pulse lackiert?


----------



## oldschooler (10. Februar 2010)

zuerst das gute: ich liebe STORM

dann das schlechte: der mythos- weg (auch wenns wahrscheinlich der diavolo höchstpersönlich is)
graftons in purple , silber oder schwarz... sowohl bremsen, hebel, als auch kurbel
dann pedale mal farbe raus...

die gabel finde ich persönlich auch nicht so schön lackiert , aber das wäre noch ok...

dann andre laufräder: wurzelspeichung geht garnicht und die blauen felgen ebenso wenig...

bin zwar ein freund von elox, aber nur wenn der rahmen schlicht ist, bei storm sieht wirklich stark nach brakedancer auf der kirmes aus...

ich höre daliah schon schluchzen:
"look what they've done to my storm, ma... "


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (10. Februar 2010)

S-BEND schrieb:


> Wie bei einer Messiwohnung.



Das triffts wohl am ehesten


----------



## reddevil72 (10. Februar 2010)

mein aufbau ist ja (schon farblich vom aurora-lackierten rahmen her) auch nicht gerade unauffällig. aber das storm ist auch für mich etwas zu viel des guten. die eloxierten bremsen und kurbel könnte man noch belassen. aber die felgen (noch dazu verschiedenfarbig), wurzelung, poppiger sattel, satteltasche, pedalen, alles noch verschieden ist mir definitiv zu viel.
ein storm ist schon per se ein hingucker, so viel dazu braucht's da nicht mehr.
gruss st.


----------



## jörgl (10. Februar 2010)

Apastoli schrieb:


> ich kann ja n bischen weiter helfen beim träumen
> 
> man soll ja nicht kleckern sonder klotzen............ in diesem sinne volle breitseite von dem geielsten klein aller zeiten
> 
> ...



Sorry, wenn von mir wieder nur Negatives kommt. Aber der Aufbau ist ohne jede Linie. Wenn schon unbedingt das völlig unpassende blaue Eloxalzeugs, dann bitte auch ausschliesslich. Aber die Kombination aus Purple und Blau funktioniert überhaupt nicht, verursacht nur optisches Chaos und läßt den Rahmen total untergehen.

Trotzdem viel Spaß mit dem Teil......


----------



## bonebreaker666 (10. Februar 2010)

Also ich weiß echt nicht, was ihr schon wieder alle habt...gut, der Sattel is viel. bissl unpassend, und die felgen beide in einer Farbe wär' noch gut, aber ansonsten find ich das Storm klasse!
Endlich mal wieder einer, der aus der Reihe tanzt und nach seinem Geschmack geht und nicht mit dem Mainstream.
Genau so sahen früher die Räder meiner Träume aus!

Frei nach Such a Surge: Nur tote Fische schwimmen mit dem Strom...


----------



## zaskar-le (10. Februar 2010)

bonebreaker666 schrieb:


> Frei nach Such a Surge: Nur tote Fische schwimmen mit dem Strom...



...dass das hier einer kennt hätte ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## bonebreaker666 (10. Februar 2010)

Tja, da kannste mal sehen! Immer wieder für Überraschungen gut...

...Mainstream war halt noch nie mein Ding...fahr ja auch nicht umsonst Infernos


----------



## oldschooler (10. Februar 2010)

spring , spring, spring über deinen schatten...

also so weit weg von mainstream waren die nicht


----------



## Shamus (11. Februar 2010)




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (11. Februar 2010)

Nice Shamus, only for wallhanging or is there a plan for a build up?
Greets Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nio (11. Februar 2010)

@ Shamus:

Das ist ja ein klasse Rahmen. Den gleichen auch in der selben Rahmenhöhe und mit Starrgabel habe ich 1999 höchstpersönlich in nagelneu bei Radsport Haritz in Leimen gekauft und fahre ihn regelmäßig. Denn schließlich ist es mein jüngstes Pferd im Stall.  
Leider sieht meiner natürlich nicht mehr so makellos wie deiner aus. Durch die vielen Gelände und Alpen-Touren haben sich einige Lackkratzer + Chainsuck eingeschlichen. Am meißten hatte ich mich damals im Jahr 2000 geärgert als ich mir bei einem Sturz eine ordentliche Delle ins Oberrohr gehackt habe. Glücklicher Weise tut diese die Stabilität sowie die Fahreigenschaften nicht negativ beeinflussen. 
Es wäre klasse klasse, wenn meine "stürmische Nacht"  irgendwann mal seinen Zwilling sehen kann.  

...Vielleicht ist das schöne Kleid ja auch aus der Hand des selben Lackierers kreiert wurden.


----------



## nio (11. Februar 2010)

P.S. 

Mein Steuerrohr trägt allerdings kein Klein-Logo. Weiß jemand wie das kommt? Demontiert wurde es nicht, denn ich bin ja der Erstbesitzer des Rahmens und weiß es daher mit Sicherheit.


----------



## spezirider (11. Februar 2010)

guess it would be more comfortable for shamus to communicate in english 

as far as i know the headtube badges were applied by storck for the imports to differ them from grey market imports, they were not on the US kleins. there is a thread on that somewhere...

but it does not really look like the "import" klein badge on shamus` frame  more like a decal?


----------



## kailinds (11. Februar 2010)

That's a decal allright and Shamus bought the frame from the USA so it cannot have the Storck-applied logo.
That frame's original owner is an ex-Klein employee so he might have applied it in factory. My '93 Team Storm has a similar one.

Samu, you should show that special stem too...


----------



## HOLZWURM (11. Februar 2010)

Klein vor Kunduz-Ausschuss


----------



## Shamus (11. Februar 2010)

Thanks Kai.
Frame came from US and first owner was Klein-employee.

Frame has prototype -stem and different head badge(sticker).
I will try to weld noodle for this stem and paint it black.

It will be build up and ridden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spezirider (11. Februar 2010)

looks like MASSIVE snow up there in finland.

the nightstrom looks great - the noodle welding project sounds advanced


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (11. Februar 2010)

Shamus schrieb:


> I will try to weld noodle for this stem and paint it black.


What about heat treatment after welding? 



Shamus schrieb:


> It will be build up and ridden!


----------



## CarstenB (11. Februar 2010)

aah, there it went  Nice, especially with that history and stem. Who painted it?

Carsten


----------



## Shamus (11. Februar 2010)

Nuke "95"


----------



## reddevil72 (11. Februar 2010)

just great. gratulations from switzerland!!




Shamus schrieb:


> Thanks Kai.
> Frame came from US and first owner was Klein-employee.
> 
> Frame has prototype -stem and different head badge(sticker).
> ...


----------



## obi-wan-mtb (11. Februar 2010)

Very cool frame Shamus!
Can't wait to see it fully build!


----------



## spezirider (11. Februar 2010)

do not really like the cream white of the magic tires in combination with the white flite...white onza porcupines ?! but of course they would not last very long when it is a serious rider...


----------



## schnegg314 (11. Februar 2010)

HOLZWURM schrieb:


> Klein vor Kunduz-Ausschuss



Das war ein anderer Klein ... und ein anderer Ausschuss


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (11. Februar 2010)

Ich hab auch wieder etwas fertig, Bilder gibts aber erst wenn das Wetter wieder besser ist 

Nach diesem Reinfall in 18":





Wird's eben doch ein 19er  :


----------



## CarstenB (12. Februar 2010)

kuehle (aber leider kleine) fotos von den misser bruedern. die waren damals klein haendler und sind wild mit kleins rennen gefahren

http://guak.com/misser/












'

und haben auch munter umgebaut (unter objetos)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## naoya (12. Februar 2010)

JAPAN color


----------



## divergent! (12. Februar 2010)

das klein fully ist ja mal geil.

@naoya: nice klein, maybe a white or a black stem?


----------



## zuki (12. Februar 2010)

Ich habe mal eine allgemeine Frage an die KLEIN Experten hier. Ein Freund besitzt ein 20th anniversary Bike (Glaube ein Attitude). Da er null Ahnung von Technik hat, nutzt es auch nichts ihn direkt zu fragen.

Ist der Steuersatz ein 1 1/8 Zoll für das 20th anniversary Attitude? 

Um vorzubeugen: Der Mann wohnt etwas weiter von mir entfernt, also kann ich datt nicht persönlich checken.

Danke schon mal!

*P.S.: *Das Fully ist zwar ganz nett, aber wofür braucht man beim MTB eine aerodynamische Fläche am hinteren Laufrad?


----------



## boschi (12. Februar 2010)

hi, 

ein 20th anniversary Attitude sollte nen KLEIN MC2 Steuersatz verbaut haben (Klein Sondermaß). Es sei denn, jemand hat schon ne neuere Federgabel verbaut (nicht von KLEIN direkt ausgeliefert) mit einem Steuersatzadapter. Nur das Pulse hatte 1 1/8 Standart.

Grüße Toby


----------



## zuki (12. Februar 2010)

boschi schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> ein 20th anniversary Attitude sollte nen KLEIN MC2 Steuersatz verbaut haben (Klein Sondermaß). Es sei denn, jemand hat schon ne neuere Federgabel verbaut (nicht von KLEIN direkt ausgeliefert) mit einem Steuersatzadapter. Nur das Pulse hatte 1 1/8 Standart.
> 
> Grüße Toby



Bedankt. Ich habe mich auch glatt vertan. Der Rahmen ist ein Pulse mit einer Judy.


----------



## divergent! (12. Februar 2010)

zuki schrieb:


> *P.S.: *Das Fully ist zwar ganz nett, aber wofür braucht man beim MTB eine aerodynamische Fläche am hinteren Laufrad?





das war in den 90ern einfach cool. da hatte nicht alles sinn.


----------



## S-BEND (12. Februar 2010)

@ SYN-CROSSIS
Ist der Riss da entsanden obwohl eine Federgabel
verbaut war ?


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (12. Februar 2010)

Ja, ein Riss an dieser Stelle ist bei den alten Kleins nicht mal sooooo selten. Man hat ihn aber erst nach dem Putzen gesehen, ganz dünn entlang der Schweissnaht. Auf den Bildern sieht man's nur durch den Blitz so gut. Beim Fahren hat man es nicht mal gemerkt. Ein Jammer, endlich ein 18er gefunden und dann so etwas


----------



## S-BEND (12. Februar 2010)

Meine Empfehlung:

http://www.fa-luenemann.de/

Sind absolute Profis mit jahrzehntelanger Erfahrung in Sachen
 Rahmenreparatur.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (12. Februar 2010)

Danke,
aber Leute die gut Schweissen können habe ich ja, es hängt an der Wärmebehandlung, 6061 muss wohl über 400° erhitzt werden und die meisten Öfen gehen nur bis 300°


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (12. Februar 2010)

Der Rahmen steht auch noch da, auch hier hängts an der Wärmebehandlung:


----------



## lazylarco (12. Februar 2010)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Danke,
> aber Leute die gut Schweissen können habe ich ja, es hängt an der Wärmebehandlung, 6061 muss wohl über 400° erhitzt werden und die meisten Öfen gehen nur bis 300°



bei uns in der firma gehen die öfen bis 1200°...


----------



## Shamus (12. Februar 2010)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Gesehen hab ich bisher leider auch nur Nightstorms



Not mine... only pic I found.


----------



## jörgl (14. Februar 2010)

So, vorerst fertig. Seid gnädig, habe verbaut, was gerade da war. Hier und da besteht noch Verbesserungsbedarf. Gilt vor allem für Lenker und Flaschenhalter....

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/574208]
	
[/URL]


----------



## v8mercedes (14. Februar 2010)

ist doch gar nicht so schlecht jörg. es gefällt mir sehr gut. auch der angesprochene flaschenhalter passt doch farblich dazu. ich hoffe nur, dass du einen piranha pro für vo+hi hast und nicht wie ich damals einen vorderen nach hinten montieren musstest. sonst wirst du hier, wie ich einst, gesteinigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jörgl (14. Februar 2010)

v8mercedes schrieb:


> sonst wirst du hier, wie ich einst, gesteinigt



Ich habe ein dickes Fell, da prallt vieles ab 

Reifen haben unterschiedliches Profil, vorne eher Längsrillen....


----------



## v8mercedes (14. Februar 2010)

jörgl schrieb:


> Ich habe ein dickes Fell, da prallt vieles ab
> 
> Reifen haben unterschiedliches Profil, vorne eher Längsrillen....



habe ich auch von mir gedacht, aber der druck ist riesengroß. du wirst aufgeben...

bei unterschiedlichen profil passts auf alle fälle. auf den reifen steht auch F und R.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (14. Februar 2010)

Die P-Bone passt optisch gut rein  Aber warum ist denn die oben an der Brücke silbern, also unterhalb der unteren Lagerschale?


----------



## jörgl (14. Februar 2010)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Die P-Bone passt optisch gut rein  Aber warum ist denn die oben an der Brücke silbern, also unterhalb der unteren Lagerschale?



Gutes Auge  Ist ein 7mm Spacer von Ventana, um die geringe Einbauhöhe der Gabel wenigstens etwas zu kompensieren. Danke dsbzgl. nochmal an Carsten für den Tip.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (14. Februar 2010)

Die P-Bone hat doch 405mm EBH, oder täusche ich mich da  , und die hätten nicht gereicht? Bist Du auch mal ohne den Spacer gefahren Jörg?
Mfg Frank


----------



## jörgl (14. Februar 2010)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Die P-Bone hat doch 405mm EBH, oder täusche ich mich da  , und die hätten nicht gereicht? Bist Du auch mal ohne den Spacer gefahren Jörg?
> Mfg Frank



Frank, bin leider noch gar nicht gefahren  Wenn ich das Attitude neben das Pulse stelle, sind Lenkwinkel und Sitzwinkel beim MC1 optisch flacher......


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (14. Februar 2010)

Oh je oh je, da muss ich mein P-Bone Projekt auch nochmal überdenken


----------



## jörgl (14. Februar 2010)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Oh je oh je, da muss ich mein P-Bone Projekt auch nochmal überdenken



Ich mess Dir das nachher nochmal ab..... mit und ohne Spacer.


----------



## spezirider (14. Februar 2010)

mir gefällts auch gut  !
ziemlich gut vorstellen könnte ich mir bei den reifen auch skinwalls. hattest du auch mal einen geraden lenker ohne barends probiert?


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (14. Februar 2010)

So,
ich hab auch mal ein paar Bilder gemacht, aber seht selbst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spezirider (14. Februar 2010)

superschön! toller kontrast mit den skinwalls und den silbernen teilen. sind das neue WCS griffe? grab on oder odi fände ich auch nicht schlecht...


----------



## jörgl (14. Februar 2010)

Schön  Sieht aus wie frisch aus'm Karton.....


----------



## zaskar-le (14. Februar 2010)

Eine schlichte Schönheit, sehr gelungen. 

Vielleicht noch die Syncros-Decals an der Stütze mit den bewährten Mitteln abreiben? Fände ich noch schöner, weil dezenter. Gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut!


----------



## Blumenhummer (14. Februar 2010)

Schön!


----------



## CarstenB (14. Februar 2010)

jörgl schrieb:


> Ich mess Dir das nachher nochmal ab..... mit und ohne Spacer.



die p-bone baut 400mm hoch. mit der ventana +7mm King base plate ist sie dann da, wo sie fuer das pulse in etwa sein sollte. ob man den unterschied wirklich merkt? kaeme auf einen versuch an. mit 400mm faehrt es aber schon sehr "handlich". und wenn man es eh neu aufbaut, ist das schon vernuenftig denke ich. ich wuerde die base plate noch schwarz lackieren.
ansonsten schon recht schoen und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der fahrversuch enttaeuschend ausgeht


----------



## S-BEND (14. Februar 2010)

Sind das etwa die nos Mud Dawgs aus der Bucht 

Gruß


----------



## CarstenB (14. Februar 2010)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> So,
> ich hab auch mal ein paar Bilder gemacht, aber seht selbst
> 
> eine schlichte schoenheit und trotzdem bunt! ein wohltuender kontrast zu einigen anderen, die hier gezeigt wurden


----------



## zingel (14. Februar 2010)

schönes Teil!


----------



## gtbiker (14. Februar 2010)

Sehr schönes Pinnacle, die Kurbel passt perfekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (14. Februar 2010)

Danke Jungs  , ja, das sind die Mud Dawgs, aber aus dem Forum  . Die Griffe sind tatsächlich aktuelle Ritchey WCS, die Kette ist übrigens auch eine aktuelle Sram. Ausstattung ist bis auf Steuersatz (DX sieht nicht so schön aus mit der silbernen Mutter), Kettenblätter(XT) und Pedale(XT) Deore DX.
Den Stützenaufdruck wollte ich noch nicht entfernen Christian, weils noch der originale ist, wär schade drum 
Mfg Frank


----------



## v8mercedes (14. Februar 2010)

sehr geil frank


----------



## stahlinist (14. Februar 2010)

Moinsen.
@syn-crossis: schlicht&ergreifend schön!
Ersma.

Ich muss zum Psychiater: jetzt gefallen mir schon Bauxit-Buden...


----------



## pago79 (14. Februar 2010)

jawohl, gefällt

da bekomme ich ja fast noch Lust auf ein weniger Buntes Klein im Stall...

Gruß
Lars


----------



## reddevil72 (14. Februar 2010)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> So,
> ich hab auch mal ein paar Bilder gemacht, aber seht selbst


 
einfach klassisch schön!!!
gratuliere!!!


----------



## LockeTirol (14. Februar 2010)

Sehr schön, richtig geil. Auf die LVE bin ich übrigens neidisch. Meine hat leider 0°.
Gruß, Tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-BEND (14. Februar 2010)

Kein Eistütenhalter, kein eloxierter Schnickschnackblinkblink,
keine Exotikteile sondern "normale" Komponenten von Shimano...


----------



## S-BEND (14. Februar 2010)

S-BEND schrieb:


> Kein Eistütenhalter, kein eloxierter Schnickschnackblinkblink,
> keine Exotikteile sondern "normale" Komponenten von Shimano...



Edit
Ups, die Speichennippel lassen wir mal so durchgehen


----------



## spezirider (14. Februar 2010)

ist das eigentlich deine grösse oder etwa ein valentinstagsgeschenk ?


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (14. Februar 2010)

pago79 schrieb:


> da bekomme ich ja fast noch Lust auf ein weniger Buntes Klein im Stall...
> 
> Gruß
> Lars



Ich hab eher Lust auf was knalliges Neonfarbenes, muss auch kein Klein sein


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (14. Februar 2010)

spezirider schrieb:


> ist das eigentlich deine grösse oder etwa ein valentinstagsgeschenk ?



Ich fahre 20" bei Klein, das Pinni ist für meine bessere Hälfte


----------



## Trailmeister (14. Februar 2010)

schönes pinnacle - auch die skinnies passen echt gut. im sommer gibt es wieder ein klein-treffen, einfach mal bei www.wundel.com vorbeischaun, da ist ein link!


----------



## Deister Koffer (14. Februar 2010)

Hi
Mal eine Frage ?
Hat jemand zufällig einen 
Klein 98 Adroit Rahmen (Rad) in SM 19 Zoll in Koi
Rahmen Nummer :19 T0596207 
Währ ziemlich cool wenn sich der Besitzer bei mir mal melden 
würde ,wahr mein erstes Klein .
Gruß
Deister Koffer


----------



## wtb_rider (14. Februar 2010)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Ich fahre 20" bei Klein, das Pinni ist für meine bessere Hälfte



aaaaalter des fetzt. die kurbel glänzt ja als wenns kein morgen gäbe.

und wenn die dame jetz n pinni hat kann ich ja ihr ätti nehm, wa?


hast du auf jeden fall sher schön hin bekommen.
thumbs up.
gruss kay


----------



## olli2p (17. Februar 2010)

nicht so schön wie SYN-CROSSIES', dafür aber meins ;-)
seht selbst...

Für welches Baujahr steht denn die Rahmennummer P9D2??

Grüße,
Olli


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (17. Februar 2010)

Sieht doch noch schick aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olli2p (17. Februar 2010)

Danke, das freut mich! 
Aufbau erfolgt in den nächsten Tagen.

Hier noch die anderen Schätzchen in etwas besserem Zustand

Grüße,
Olli


----------



## CarstenB (18. Februar 2010)

das ist vermutlich ein R und kein P. also R2D2 ach nee, das war jemand anderes 

auf dem ausfaller waren die rahmennummern nur bis 1991, ab irgendwann in 92 dann auf der unterseite vom innenlagergehaeuse. UV ist eine typische 91er farbe. wuerde also auf 91er oder fruehes 92er modell tippen. geht aus den rahmennummern auf dem ausfaller aber meines erachtens nicht hervor.


----------



## olli2p (18. Februar 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> das ist vermutlich ein R und kein P. also R2D2 ach nee, das war jemand anderes




der wäre mir auch zu schwer und ich wüsste nicht, wo ich die Pedale ranschrauben soll...

Da hab ich ja n richtig altes Schätzchen! Vielen Dank für die Info!


----------



## olli2p (18. Februar 2010)

Aufgrund der Anfragen per PN:
Ja, das Quantum Pro wird wieder aufgebaut. 
Und Nein, ich trenne mich nicht von diesem Schätzchen!

Sorry Jungs...


----------



## oldschooler (18. Februar 2010)

aber bitte etwas stilvoller und der wertigkeit des rahmens entsprechend... allein die laufräder sind ein graus...


----------



## olli2p (18. Februar 2010)

oldschooler schrieb:


> aber bitte etwas stilvoller und der wertigkeit des rahmens entsprechend... allein die laufräder sind ein graus...



datt sind die originalen 95er Gipiemme


----------



## lazylarco (18. Februar 2010)

die laufräder sind der hammer!
nur das lenkerband könnte schwarz sein und nen anderen sattel.


----------



## lazylarco (18. Februar 2010)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> In letzter Zeit sieht man den Guten eher ohne Gürtel...



nein, nein, sowas wollen wir nicht sehen...

das ist ja fast so schlimm wie das hier:

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/508581]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/508582]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Radlerin (19. Februar 2010)

Klopf-klopf. Klein-Galerie?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raven1 (19. Februar 2010)

Radlerin schrieb:


> Klopf-klopf. Klein-Galerie?!



Endlich, danke !!!


----------



## mini.tom (19. Februar 2010)

"Ich werde immer sagen, was ich denke. Wer die Wahrheit nicht verträgt, soll mir nicht meine Zeit stehlen" 
Zitat von Anis Mohamed Ferchichi 
lest das Buch - schaut den Film - dann wisst ihr worum es geht 
Sorry das musste ich noch los werden - bin ja schon ruhig 
Mfg 
Tom


----------



## aggressor2 (19. Februar 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0WOIwlXE9g"]YouTube- Now for something completely different[/ame]


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (19. Februar 2010)

Pic's please 





Vielleicht räumt ja mal einer auf, Danke 
Mfg Frank


----------



## Apastoli (20. Februar 2010)

Back to the roods please!!!?!!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qObsNOEs90"]YouTube- KEDIRI MTB all the best[/ame]

and contenance please.
thanks.


----------



## hendr1k (20. Februar 2010)

Hat der bei 2:16 kugelförmige Querzugträger ? kennt das jemand ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fufa (20. Februar 2010)

Moin moin,
sind das nicht Paul Titan Balls?
MfG
Stefan


----------



## HOLZWURM (20. Februar 2010)

Hallo


Diese blauen Kügelchen sind von der Firma ADVENT, gab es auch in rot

recht nett. oder mal was anderes


Merci

Holzwurm


----------



## felixdelrio (20. Februar 2010)

fufa schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> sind das nicht Paul Titan Balls?
> MfG
> Stefan



Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, gabs die nur als Klemme für die Sattelstütze in blau (Blue Balls) und rot (Balls Of Fire). Als Querzugdingens gabs die wohl nicht ...


----------



## Nightstorm95 (20. Februar 2010)

Hallo @hendr1k,

*"die blauen Bälle"* ... 
Thilo alias HOLZWURM hat's schon treffend gesagt ... hierbei handelt es sich um
*ADVENT Ball Braker *(made in U.S.A).





Gibt es hin u. wieder für recht kleines Geld (in rot u. blau/türkis) in der Bucht.
Ganz nett anzusehen, hab' sie dann aber gegen meine Querzugfavoriten - Dia-Compe Hangers - getauscht.

LG ... Max


----------



## hendr1k (20. Februar 2010)

Danke für die Infos

... dann nehm ich gerne deine


----------



## Klein-Holgi (20. Februar 2010)

Nightstorm95 schrieb:


> Gibt es hin u. wieder für recht* kleines *Geld (in rot u. blau/türkis) in der Bucht.



...ab jetzt nicht mehr


----------



## zingel (20. Februar 2010)

hendr1k schrieb:


> Hat der bei 2:16 kugelförmige Querzugträger ?



bisschen früh! ...ich bleib immer bei 2.20 hängen.


----------



## v8mercedes (20. Februar 2010)

zingel schrieb:


> bisschen früh! ...ich bleib immer bei 2.20 hängen.


----------



## hendr1k (20. Februar 2010)

zingel schrieb:


> bisschen früh! ...ich bleib immer bei 2.20 hängen.



Diese Balls sind natürlich auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## elsepe (20. Februar 2010)

schön ja. bälle nein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (20. Februar 2010)

grad was sehr geiles bei light-bikes gefunden:













wer mehr sehen will:

http://www.light-bikes.de/forum/showthread.php?p=147411#post147411

ich find das teil einfach nur scharf


----------



## zingel (20. Februar 2010)

definitiv!


----------



## HOLZWURM (20. Februar 2010)

Hallo

Nicht umsonst heißt es


NOTHING EVEN COMES CLOSE



Merci vielmals

Holzwurm


----------



## divergent! (20. Februar 2010)

zumal hier wirklich jemand sich gedanken gemacht hat aktuellen leichtbau, farblich und technisch sinnvoll in so einen rahmen zu integrieren.

da kann man echt neidisch werden.


----------



## k.wein (20. Februar 2010)

Ihr steht auch auf Rennräder ? 















Gruß.
        Karsten


----------



## lazylarco (21. Februar 2010)

Wow Karsten!

nach so nem Quantum als Singlespeed suche ich schon seit langem!
Verkaufe grad mein De Rosa um es gegen nen 
Klein Singlespeed zu ersetzen.

was sind das für laufräder auf dem gator?


----------



## lazylarco (21. Februar 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> grad was sehr geiles bei light-bikes gefunden:
> 
> 
> ich find das teil einfach nur scharf




ABARTIG !!!

vor allem nur 5,78 kg!!!


----------



## divergent! (21. Februar 2010)

gut die 5,8 kilo hauen mich jetzt weniger vom hocker in anbetracht was da so alles verbaut ist. mich fasziniert vielmehr die gesamte optik. es gibt echt wenig räder die mich auch noch nach tagen so faszinieren und schlaflose nächte bereiten. dieses klein gehört echt dazu.der ssp ist aber auch richtig schick.

ich sehe schon ich sollte doch mal sparen und mir sowas gönnen.


----------



## hendr1k (21. Februar 2010)

Ach, doch, mich hauen die 5,8kg vom Hocker, o.k. - es ist nur eine bunte Alu-Möhre, aber es sieht verdammt gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k.wein (21. Februar 2010)

lazylarco schrieb:


> Wow Karsten!
> 
> nach so nem Quantum als Singlespeed suche ich schon seit langem!
> Verkaufe grad mein De Rosa um es gegen nen
> ...



Freut mich, daß es gefällt. Die Felgen vom Gator sind H+Son, Aerolite Speichen und blau elox. White Industries Eno Nabe.
Die Felge ist jetzt aber leider an den Bremsflanken silber. War aber auch zu erwarten. Demnächst stelle ich noch das Quantum pro eines Kumpels rein.
Auch Sedona Orange und als Singlespeeder aufgebaut.
Mein Silver Cloud wiegt übrigens auch nur 5,88 kg, ist aber nicht ganz so schick wie das Orangene. 
Gruß.
         Karsten


----------



## CarstenB (21. Februar 2010)

hab das 88er Pinnacle in Flare gestern fuer meine Tochter aufgebaut. Die Teile weitgehend von ihrem Rascal uebernommen, nix aufregendes (XTR, XT, Suntour rollercam, CT Stuetze)


----------



## lazylarco (21. Februar 2010)

Nett, dass du deine Tochter mit KLEINs versorgst,
und klar, dass du bestimmt bei den teilen in die restekiste greifst,
tut mir leid wenn ich das so sage,
aber das bike ist einfach grauenhaft!!!

mit ner investition von 30 euro wäre das bike echt ok:
damit beide reifen gleich wären, 1x was schwarzes für hinten,
außerdem sind dieser vorbau und lenker an nem klein untragbar!


----------



## CarstenB (21. Februar 2010)

ja, die reifen koennte ich sicher mal austauschen. liegen noch genug in gleicher farbe rum. aendert an der fahrbarkeit aber auch nichts. vorbau und lenker bleiben mit sicherheit, da sie sonst nicht mit fahren wuerde. immerhin hab ich wenigstens die hoernchen fuer's foto abgemacht


----------



## wtb_rider (21. Februar 2010)

deine tochter ist nicht die kleinste oder? ist doch ein 20er wenn ich das richtig sehe. da pass ich noch nichtmal drauf.
gruss kay


----------



## mini.tom (21. Februar 2010)

schön zu sehen wie Väter auch für ihre kleinen nur das beste wollen 
Ich denke auch das die Ausstattung so völlig ok ist - wir bauen Bikes für Kinder 
Ps: Carsten lässt es sich denn gut fahren und schalten - die Kette sieht ja etwas kurz aus oder ?
Mfg
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenB (21. Februar 2010)

ja, die kette ist etwas kurz fuer gross-gross. auf dem alten rad war vorne als grosses nur ein 38er drauf. wird auch noch geaendert. ja, ist ein 20er. sie ist gerade 12 geworden und 174cm glaube ich. aendert sich aber beinahe taeglich... lange beine, relativ kurzer oberkoerper. daher auch der vorbau und lenker. ansich muesste sie mal was auf mass gebaut haben aber solange sie noch waechst, macht das keinen sinn. ich baue gerade die XTR nabe auf 130mm um und zentrier das rad neu. dann kommen auch ansprechendere reifen drauf


----------



## schnegg314 (23. Februar 2010)

Sind hier die Dolomiten in den Pampas?


----------



## Apastoli (23. Februar 2010)

der ist gut 

auf jedem fall n geiles bild


----------



## Radlerin (24. Februar 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> sie ist gerade 12 geworden und 174cm glaube ich.



Was mach ich nur falsch??? 

Schnegg: Sehr cooles Bild!


----------



## newsboy (24. Februar 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> sie ist gerade 12 geworden und 174cm glaube ich. aendert sich aber beinahe taeglich...





Radlerin schrieb:


> Was mach ich nur falsch???



wie, du willst täglich geburtstag haben? wärst die erste frau, die das möchte.


----------



## Blumenhummer (24. Februar 2010)

@Radlerin: Nicht traurig sein...



			
				Sören Kierkegaard schrieb:
			
		

> Wachsen im geistigen Sinne bedeutet nicht größer werden, sondern kleiner werden.


----------



## hirschnummer1 (24. Februar 2010)

Mein erster Klein(er) Streich  

20" er Horizon im aktuellen Winterschlaf - Lager . Fühlt sich wohl auf dem OZ Edelmetall


----------



## jörgl (24. Februar 2010)

Na, hat es endlich geklappt 

Ist schön geworden. Nur die blauen Bremszughänger passen weder zum Rahmen noch zu den anderen purplefarbenen Teilen...


----------



## hirschnummer1 (24. Februar 2010)

Danke Jörgl ,

das Bike ist noch im " Original - Zustand " in dem ich es abholt habe . 

Die komplette XTR war mir vorerst am wichtigsten , der Rest wird nach und nach noch angepasst .

MFG Flo


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (24. Februar 2010)

"OZ" ist definitiv kein "EDELMETALL" 

Aber das Klein ist schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike24 (24. Februar 2010)

ich will och eins wo bekommt ihr die nur immer her.......

neidfaktor 100


----------



## Blumenhummer (24. Februar 2010)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> "OZ" ist definitiv kein "EDELMETALL"


----------



## hirschnummer1 (24. Februar 2010)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> "OZ" ist definitiv kein "EDELMETALL"
> 
> Aber das Klein ist schön



#

Mein Freund , OZ ist Edelmetall .  Die besten Rennsportfelgen auf dem Markt .

8 Kilo für eine 8 * 18 Zoll musst du erst mal erreichen ..............

Kommt auch immer aufs Auto an


----------



## S-BEND (24. Februar 2010)

..hoffentlich werden die falsch eingespeichten Laufräder auch noch
angepasst...

Gruß


----------



## hirschnummer1 (24. Februar 2010)

S-BEND schrieb:


> ..hoffentlich werden die falsch eingespeichten Laufräder auch noch
> angepasst...
> 
> Gruß



Kannst gerne vorbeikommen


----------



## jörgl (24. Februar 2010)

hirschnummer1 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Kommt auch immer aufs Auto an



Die Zeiten, als ich meine Zeit beim TÜV verbrachte, um die Felgen und Spurverbreiterungen abnehmen zu lassen oder man von meinem Motorblock frühstücken konnte, ohne sich die Finger einzuölen sind gott sei dank vorbei....


----------



## kadaverfleisch (24. Februar 2010)

S-BEND schrieb:


> ..hoffentlich werden die falsch eingespeichten Laufräder auch noch
> angepasst...
> 
> Gruß



...wahrscheinlich vor dem Einspeichen aufgepumpt, in der Hoffnung es nie wieder tun zu müssen...


----------



## wtb_rider (24. Februar 2010)

schnegg314 schrieb:


> Sind hier die Dolomiten in den Pampas?



da ist das zweite 19er dolo das ich bis jetzt gesehen hab,....
zwar nur mitte runde gabel aber immerhin,....

det macht ihr doch alles absichtlich.

ick halt diesn druck nich mehr aus
colles bild btw


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (24. Februar 2010)

Kay, ich glaub die Gabel ist nicht rund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (24. Februar 2010)

hey fränk,
ick hoffe doch,....sonst könnt ich hier schon  nicht mehr ruhig sitzen.
kuckst du schatten





sorry für den bilderklau

ick glaube ne viel länger mc1 jibs nich oder?


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (24. Februar 2010)

Du hast Recht Kay 





Mfg Frank


----------



## höhenangst (24. Februar 2010)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Kay, ich glaub die Gabel ist nicht rund



wenn es sein ultralight ist, ist sie schon rund , oder 





da war jemand schneller


----------



## LockeTirol (26. Februar 2010)

So, jetzt fehlen nur noch die Decals und Kleinigkeiten...


----------



## pago79 (26. Februar 2010)

Sehr schön geworden

Gruß
Lars


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (27. Februar 2010)

Schick geworden 

Decals hätte ich noch, aber ohne den Pinnischriftzug 









Mfg Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (27. Februar 2010)

Hi Frank
da würde ich mich ggf. nochmal melden wenn es recht ist.
Danke und Gruß, Tim


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (27. Februar 2010)

Kein Stress Tim,
die hab ich noch liegen, von meinem alten Rascal welches mir leider zu gross war 
Mfg Frank


----------



## Biff (27. Februar 2010)

habe hier noch einen Originalen.....





Jens


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (27. Februar 2010)

An dem hätte ich grosses Interesse Jens  Wäre eine weltklasse Vorlage 
Mfg Frank


----------



## CarstenB (27. Februar 2010)

das gruene pinnacle hatte original kein pinnacle decal sondern nur das Klein decal (weiss mit schwarzer umrandung) auf dem unterrohr. das decal von biff ist ab dem 93er modelljahr benutzt worden.

gruss, carsten


----------



## Klein-Holgi (27. Februar 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> das gruene pinnacle hatte original kein pinnacle decal sondern nur das Klein decal (weiss mit schwarzer umrandung) auf dem unterrohr. das decal von biff ist ab dem 93er modelljahr benutzt worden.
> 
> gruss, carsten



Im Beitrag 1520 kann mans ganz gut erkennen


----------



## spezirider (27. Februar 2010)

hab hier auch noch ein rascal decal, müsste original sein ?!


----------



## bikemann1 (5. März 2010)

... hätte noch den Pinnacle-Schriftzug von '92 als Repro. Aber die schwarze Gabel lässt auf '91 Baujahr schließen.

Gruß, Robert


----------



## LockeTirol (5. März 2010)

Hi Robert
also ich benötige wie besprochen die Unterrohrdecals und die für die MC wenn es geht. Die gabel müsste übrigens eigendlich verchromt sein aber dass hat mir optisch nicht so sehr gefallen.
Danke und Gruß, Tim


----------



## bikemann1 (5. März 2010)

wegen der Klein-Schriftzüge gebe ich Bescheid, sobald sie fertig sind. Das Repro-Studio lässt sich diesmal ganz schön Zeit .

Wenn die Gabel eigentlich verchromt war, ist es ja ein '90er Baujahr. Ich finde rein optisch die Chromgabel aber auch nicht so recht passend zum Pinnacle. In Schwarz oder Rahmenfarbe harmoniert sie deutlich besser mit dem Rahmen. Sieht echt schick aus, dein Bike ,

Gruß, Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnegg314 (6. März 2010)

Hier ein Pinnacle *mit* Schriftzügen: 





Das kleine Schwarze


----------



## Trailmeister (6. März 2010)

hätte auch interesse an klein-schriftzügen, für welche modelle lässt du sie machen?

hast du hierzu schon fotos? kannst mir ja mailen, interesse ist ernst!


----------



## Apastoli (9. März 2010)

schönes wetter muss man doch gleich ausnutzen................



wir kommen den warmen temperaturen, langsam aber sicher etwas näher


----------



## naoya (10. März 2010)




----------



## divergent! (10. März 2010)

20.dezember ohne schnee......der glückliche


----------



## Klein-Holgi (10. März 2010)

Apastoli schrieb:


> schönes wetter muss man doch gleich ausnutzen................
> 
> 
> 
> wir kommen den warmen temperaturen, langsam aber sicher etwas näher



Herrlich dieses Bike mit den "breite Speichen Felgen".. und noch keine Kommentare dazu?  Das ermutigt mich ja fast Bilder von meinen Sea&Sky lackierten Infernos einzustellen. Aber erst muss die Sea&Sky Gabel noch montiert werden. Dann sehn wir weiter..... Das wird auf große Begeisterung stoßen


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (10. März 2010)

Wem's gefällt mit diesen bleischweren Rädern ein leichtes Klein zu verunstalten, gerne


----------



## CarstenB (10. März 2010)

hamwa doch auch schon soooo oft gesehen. bei mir regt sich da nix mehr. schoener rahmen


----------



## maka82 (10. März 2010)

mh freue mich mal wieder auf ein Sea&Sky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biff (10. März 2010)

maka82 schrieb:


> mh freue mich mal wieder auf ein Sea&Sky











Jens


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (10. März 2010)

POSER 




















Nee, ist schon schön 
Mfg Frank


----------



## maka82 (10. März 2010)

jaa genau. Immer schön Salz in die Wunde


----------



## jörgl (10. März 2010)

Gott sei dank alles 22er....... sonst würde ich jetzt im Carée springen


----------



## Trailmeister (10. März 2010)

wenigstens sind's 22er - nicht die üblichen Kinderräder die hier sonst so  abgebildet sind.

Also - wenn da einer zum VERKAUF steht, ich nehm gerne einen.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (10. März 2010)

Ich hab gerade ein Kinderrad in der Zerre 





Mfg Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (10. März 2010)

frank, was hast du denn da heimlich für ne kurbel an mein lieblingsrad geschraubt?


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (10. März 2010)

Kräfften Schpehdschticks


----------



## robo.le (10. März 2010)

jörgl schrieb:


> Gott sei dank alles 22er....... sonst würde ich jetzt im Carée springen



das sehe sehe i auch so

____________________________

SUCHE: TOP ATTITUDE/ADROIT MC2 SEA&SKY 19"-20"


----------



## CarstenB (11. März 2010)

ein S&S, dass einigen hier bestimmt gut gefaellt 

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=599300


----------



## divergent! (11. März 2010)

das ist mal wirklich ganz großes kino.


----------



## maka82 (11. März 2010)

bis auf die Laufräder recht schick  Aber an sich ganz schön bunt gewürfelter Komponenten-Mix


----------



## jörgl (11. März 2010)

Nit schlächt  Wobei mir der Aufbau vom Schwaben noch besser gefällt


----------



## race_face77 (11. März 2010)

Bis auf den H2O ganz nett...........


----------



## Trailmeister (15. März 2010)

bei eBay USA habe'se was nettes eingestellt... wer sucht, der ...


----------



## divergent! (15. März 2010)

meinste das?

http://cgi.ebay.com/KLEIN-ATTITUDE-...ewItemQQptZMountain_Bikes?hash=item20aff69572

500$ versand ist aber schon happich.

wenn ich dürfte dann wär das was:

http://cgi.ebay.com/KLEIN-QUANTUM-R...dZViewItemQQptZRoad_Bikes?hash=item1e5ae39864


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailmeister (15. März 2010)

ganz sauber is'er nicht, mit 500,- Versandkosten - evtl. bringt er es ja pers. vorbei, bei dem Rad eigentlich ein muss.

Das Quantum Race, sehr schön ...  ich bekomme meines in den nächsten Wochen, aber eines neueren Datums, die erste Serie mit dem 1 1/8 Steuersatz, glaube von 2002. ;üsste auch die gleiche Lackierung haben!


----------



## oldschooler (15. März 2010)

500$ versand ist jetzt wirklich keine seltenheit...

außerdem steht doch da, dass er im fall des falles nach der bestmöglichen art zu verschicken sucht und bis dahin erstmal 500 hinschreibt,damit nachher keiner sich beschwert...

wer storm fahren will muss halt leiden...auch wenn nur finanziell...

was mich mehr ankotzt,ist dass ers unbedingt über ebay abwickeln wollte, da er den verkauf ja ankündigte und durchaus interessanten gab, die jetzt aber abgesprungen sind ( ich zwar auch, aber auch andre )

denn zoll, etc. machen das doch recht schöne rad etwas madig durch diverse...."sanktionen"

wer übrigens interesse an einem tausch 20 gegen 21" storm pulse (oder attitude/adroit mit wertausgleich!) hat, kann sich gerne melden  (man wird älter und der rücken macht nicht mehr alles so mit wie in der guten alten zeit...)


----------



## Trailmeister (15. März 2010)

dass die versandkosten hoch sind, ist mir klar aber 500 find ich etwas abschreckend, da schreib ich lieber rein, dass um individuelle anfrage gebeten wird ... aber jeder macht's halt a bisserl anders.

ebay ... ja, ohne worte! den bazar find ich deutlich besser aber der nachteil ist halt, dass ich oft zu langsam bin, wenn was interessantes kommt!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (15. März 2010)

Trailmeister schrieb:


> ebay ... ja, ohne worte! den bazar find ich deutlich besser aber der nachteil ist halt, dass ich oft zu langsam bin, wenn was interessantes kommt!



Der Fakt ist, dass es ja hier nicht mal alle Mitglieder schaffen ihre Teile zuerst im Basar anzubieten bevor sie in der Bucht landen, finde ich persönlich schade


----------



## jörgl (15. März 2010)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Der Fakt ist, dass es ja hier nicht mal alle Mitglieder schaffen ihre Teile zuerst im Basar unzubieten bevor sie in der Bucht landen, finde ich persönlich schade



Und deswegen nochmal an alle:

Ich suche immer noch ein 21er MC2.......


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (15. März 2010)

Kein Stress Jörg,
Du hast ein Bügeleisen? 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Klein-Attitude-M...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item3cab10c233


----------



## Blumenhummer (15. März 2010)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Du hast ein Bügeleisen?



Kriegt man damit auch die LVE wieder hin?


----------



## jörgl (15. März 2010)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Kein Stress Jörg,
> Du hast ein Bügeleisen?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Klein-Attitude-M...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item3cab10c233



Danke , aber den habe ich mir letzten Mittwoch 'ne halbe Stunde live ansehen dürfen.  Immer wieder faszinierend, wie lieblos manche mit ihrem Zeugs umgehen. Und das ist sicher nicht auf den Verkäufer bezogen, sondern auf den Vorbesitzer.....


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (15. März 2010)

Und woran ist's dann gescheitert? Am Preis oder an den Dellen? Ist halt eher ein Fahr-Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jörgl (15. März 2010)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Und woran ist's dann gescheitert? Am Preis oder an den Dellen? Ist halt eher ein Fahr-Rahmen



Zum Fahren habe ich das Pulse. Suche noch was zum Streicheln und Abstauben ..... Sollte schon in dem Zustand wie das MC1 sein, nur nicht aufgebohrt.... wenns geht.

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/595203]
	
[/URL]


----------



## maka82 (15. März 2010)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Du hast ein Bügeleisen?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Klein-Attitude-M...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item3cab10c233



und ich suche eben jenes in gaaanz groß (22") und auch ohne ein Bügeleisen zum Einsatz bringen zu müssen  Fals jemand ne Quelle kennt 
Matze


----------



## der_schwabe (16. März 2010)

jörgl schrieb:


> Danke , aber den habe ich mir letzten Mittwoch 'ne halbe Stunde live ansehen dürfen.  Immer wieder faszinierend, wie lieblos manche mit ihrem Zeugs umgehen. Und das ist sicher nicht auf den Verkäufer bezogen, sondern auf den Vorbesitzer.....



Genau...
das angebotene Rahmenset dient zum Aufbau eines richtigen Fahr-Rades.
Aber ich bin zuversichtlich, dass die Zeit (hoffentlich) für mich arbeitet 
Wenn alle Stricke reissen werde ich es einfach ausschlachten... Die Gabel kann ich auch für ein anderes Rad gebrauchen. Allerdings nur dann, wenn ich endlich mal die gesuchte LVE finde (siehe Signatur).

Gruss
der_schwabe


----------



## Apastoli (16. März 2010)

Ist zwar eine Gallerie hier, aber mich interessiert einmal was ganz dringend!

Ich bin ja im Besitz von 2 netten Kleins. 
Was mich allerdings stört, ist mein Attitude schläft beim fahren halbwegs ein. Woran liegt dies, das Puls fahr ich locker mit 32 km/h oder besser gesagt das fährt wie der Teufel und das Attitude kommt nicht einmal annähernd mit.



Liegt das am größen Unterschied
Hat jemand einen Tip wie ich das ändern kann?


----------



## CarstenB (16. März 2010)

das liegt an den blauen felgen und gewurzelten speichen im pulse 

wer ausser dir selbst soll das nun beurteilen koennen? wenn sie beide technisch einwandfrei sind (keine schwergaengigen lager, kette ok etc) bleibt fast nur die groesse bzw. sitzposition uebrig. sind es die gleichen reifen mit gleichem druck? ggf. mal die laufraeder tauschen.


----------



## Apastoli (16. März 2010)

Nun ja, fahre ja gerade auf dem Pulse die Infernos, und die hatte ich schon an beiden montiert, deswegen ja meine Frage!
Deswegen steht das Attitude auch nur noch im Wohnzimmer.
das Attitude fährt sehr steif und hart, während das Puls nach geschwindigkeit förmlich schreit. 
Selbst meine Hausdame sagt, das das Pulse leichter und schneller fährt.Trotz der Rahmen Größe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenB (17. März 2010)

ausser dem lenkkopf sind die rahmen fast identisch. ich hab zumindest noch keinen derartigen unterschied zwischen attitude und pulse beim fahren bemerken koennen. das atti ist ansich fuer 410mm gabel ausgelegt und das pulse auf die laengere judy aber das die judy eine auswirkung auf die schnelligkeit hat, glaube ich eher nicht. vielleicht etwas weniger handlich.
wenn die aehnlich aufgebaut und abgestimmt sind sollte kein nennenswerter unterschied da sein. kann aber natuerlich sein, dass sich beim atti mehrere kleinigkeiten negativ ergaenzen.

stell sie mal genau nebeneinander und fotografier von der seite. die gabel im atti sieht laenger aus. evtl. veraendert sich die sitzposition und das handling ja dadurch nachteilig.


----------



## robo.le (17. März 2010)

wenn man die 2 positionen so vergleicht auf dem  bild , würde ich ja  spontan sagen das sie grund verschieden sind....

pulse: steiler vorbau + rizer und nicht viel sattelüberhöhnung

attit: flacherer vorbau + gerader lenker mehr sattelüberhöhung

erinnert mich daran wenn ich mit meinem alten herren unterwegs bin da  sieht der unterschied auch so aus und er kommt absolut nicht klar mit  meinem setup (allerdings ich taurine , er giant)
hoher sattel flacher vorbau.....

vll passt dir ja die gestrecktere postion nicht optimal 

    _______________________________________________________________________
  SUCHE: TOP ATTITUDE/ADROIT MC2 SEA&SKY 19"-20"  Rahmen/Gabel/LVE-SET oder komplett


----------



## Klein-Holgi (17. März 2010)

Hallo!
Ist denn auch ein deutlich unterschiedlicher Kraftaufwand notwendig, um bei niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten diese zu erreichen???
Es könnte beim Erreichen von höheren Geschwindigkeiten (und da steigt der Luftwiderstand potentiell an) wirklich an den unterschiedlichen Sitzpositionen liegen. Großer Rahmen = größere Oberrohrlänge = flachere Sitzposition = niedriger Luftwiderstand. Bei Attitude bewirken sämtliche Gegenteile die höhere Sitzposition...oder es ist doch eher so wie robo.le sagt, dass auf dem Attitude die Sitzposition flacher ist und die Perspektive mich täuscht...Du solltest mit beiden mal in den Windkanal (nur ein Spaß)!!

...oder es liegt daran wie Carsten sagt: Unterschiedlicher Lenkkopf = größerer Luftwiderstand...

ansonsten (aber das kam von Carsten auch alles schon) ist wirklich Reifenprofil und Luftdruck entscheidend...und addierend könnte eine schwergängige Kette, schwergängige Lager, kürzere Kurbeln (Hebelwirkung) dazukommen....

Eine weitere Möglichkeit hast Du fast schon widerlegt, dass eigentlich nur eine optimale Rahmengröße zum gegebenen Körperbau die optimale Umsetzung der Beinkraft ermöglicht bzw. eine freie Atmung zulässt... Oder das Attitude ist Euch beiden zu klein und daran scheitert die optimale Umsetzung der Körperkräfte??? Die ganzen technischen Ursachen (schwergängige Lager usw.) können derartig große Unterschiede kaum begründen....
jetzt bist Du wahrscheinlich auch nicht schlauer, aber hoffentlich hilft es bei der Ursachenforschung! Viel Erfolg!


----------



## jörgl (17. März 2010)

(Pumpitz)


----------



## Apastoli (17. März 2010)

Nabend,
so ich musste heute 30 km mit meinem Attitude fahren und bin körperlich grad voll KO.
Mit meinem Kumpel mit dem ich zusammen gefahren bin, habe ich gebeten mal kurz Probe zu fahren. Der sagte nur :"Boah was ist das denn für ein Panzer???". Das fand ich gar nicht so toll. Er sagte nur der Lenker kürzer andere Bereifung weil die z-maxx wohl zu schwer sind und eventuell Tretlager überprüfen.
Meine Hausdame ist 1,65m groß und selbst die sagt das das Pulse viel viel  leichter fährt. Kann das sogar sein das meine LVE zu tief ist?
Ich werde auf jedenfall mal die Kette wechseln und die Ketten Blätter! Wenn sich dann nichts geändert haben sollte, dann muss ich halt damit leben.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (17. März 2010)

Also ein schwerer Reifen (und Laufräder) kann sich ganz schön negativ auf das Beschleunigungsverhalten auswirken...("Panzer") macht aber bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten nicht mehr den großen Unterschied....
Die unterschiedlichen Lenkwinkel haben mit Sicherheit auch einen Einfluss auf das "Panzerfeeling"....
Vielleicht wäre es auch mal spannend jeweils Vorder- und Hinterrad auf eine Waage zu stellen, um zu sehen wie die Gewichtsverteilung vorne/hinten ist (wenn Du auf dem Sattel sitzt und ganz normal den Lenker greifst)

Ansonsten: Stell das Attitude halt ins Wohnzimmer. Dann ist auch nix verloren



Apastoli schrieb:


> Nabend,
> so ich musste heute 30 km mit meinem Attitude fahren und bin körperlich grad voll KO.
> Mit meinem Kumpel mit dem ich zusammen gefahren bin, habe ich gebeten mal kurz Probe zu fahren. Der sagte nur :"Boah was ist das denn für ein Panzer???". Das fand ich gar nicht so toll. Er sagte nur der Lenker kürzer andere Bereifung weil die z-maxx wohl zu schwer sind und eventuell Tretlager überprüfen.
> Meine Hausdame ist 1,65m groß und selbst die sagt das das Pulse viel viel  leichter fährt. Kann das sogar sein das meine LVE zu tief ist?
> Ich werde auf jedenfall mal die Kette wechseln und die Ketten Blätter! Wenn sich dann nichts geändert haben sollte, dann muss ich halt damit leben.


----------



## Apastoli (18. März 2010)

Ich danke für eure kommentare und ideen, habe das problem nun lösen können
So, nun ist auch der letzt Schnee komplett wech,
heist für mich Winterbereifung runter, und alles klarmachen für den SOMMER





PS: weniger Bier und Zigaretten, lassen uns den Sommer  
      gut schmecken.


----------



## bonebreaker666 (18. März 2010)

Kommt gut mit den Laufrädern! Das einzige, was mich ein gaaanz klein wenig stört, sind die dunkelblauen Griffe,aber ansonsten ein schickes Pulse.


----------



## zagato (18. März 2010)

ne, ich finde das kommt garnicht gut. viel zu viel blinkblink. das erschlägt ja alles .pudget morning is ne wunderschöne farbe und hat sowas nicht verdient. trotzdem dir soll's spaß machen.
gruß volkmar


----------



## Klein-Holgi (19. März 2010)

zagato schrieb:


> ne, ich finde das kommt garnicht gut. viel zu viel blinkblink. das erschlägt ja alles .pudget morning is ne wunderschöne farbe und hat sowas nicht verdient. trotzdem dir soll's spaß machen.
> gruß volkmar



Da ist wieder der Beweis, dass man es nie allen recht machen kann bzw. wie verschieden die Geschmäcker sind. Und das ist doch auch gut so.

Also ich finde, dass hier die Farbe des "blingbling" noch sehr dezent ist und vor allem sehr konsequent durchgezogen. Von den Bremsgriffen über die A-head-Kappe über die Querzugträger bis Bremsen und Felgen und Schnellspannern...sehr geschmackvoll....man hätte es viel schlimmer machen können....einzig und allein - und da muss ich mit bonebraker ins gleiche Horn stoßen - die Griffe passen nicht 100% ...da würde ich fast schwarze bevorzugen...das beißt sich nicht mit dem anderen Blauton....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MickeyKnox2108 (19. März 2010)

sieht doch jut aus!


----------



## DeepStar23 (19. März 2010)

Das Rad ist sehr schön.. Bloß die gezwirbelten Speichen kann ich nicht mehr sehen..


----------



## höhenangst (21. März 2010)

hallo, 
da das Wetter bei uns heute so bescheiden ist , hab ich meine eigene Sonne zum Brötchen holen rausgeholt 





















aufgebaut mit XT (zwar etwas zu jung) soll aber auch zum fahren sein , 
Tune und "klassischem Ringle " LRS 

falls jemand eine sunburst Gabel (Mag oder Unicrown ) abzugeben hat , kann er sich bitte gern bei mir melden


----------



## pago79 (21. März 2010)

Oh ein 93er Sunburst in 19" 
Die Einstellung der LVE hat aber noch massig optimierungspotential

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Shamus (21. März 2010)

Neue teile... mein marathon rad


----------



## magas (21. März 2010)

@ shamus

great bike and great detailing


----------



## zingel (21. März 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/KLEIN-ATTITUDE-...ewItemQQptZMountain_Bikes?hash=item20aff69572



hätt ich teurer geschätzt...


----------



## hank_dd (21. März 2010)

höhenangst schrieb:


> ...
> 
> falls jemand eine sunburst Gabel (Mag oder Unicrown ) abzugeben hat , kann er sich bitte gern bei mir melden



Oder bei mir 

Bei meinem hat sich die Gabel verabschiedet 




@Shamus -


----------



## höhenangst (21. März 2010)

pago79 schrieb:


> Die Einstellung der LVE hat aber noch massig optimierungspotential



Ja da kannst Du Recht haben, aber mit zunehmendem Alter fährt man nicht mehr so extreme Sattelüberhöhung (so sitz man schön entspannt),und es wäre doch auch Schade um den schönen Lack .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (21. März 2010)

@Shamus: Schönes Puget Morning!


----------



## schnegg314 (24. März 2010)

...nettes Paar!


----------



## reddevil72 (26. März 2010)

es stimmt halt schon. black is beautiful, auch wenn das auf kleins selten zutriftt;-)


----------



## argh (26. März 2010)

Das Pulse ist super. Schlicht und bis ins Detail perfekt aufgebaut. Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Kanada (26. März 2010)

Hi. Wollte euch mal mein Pulse vorstellen.


----------



## oldschooler (26. März 2010)

das ist übel...

nein, ich will das rad nicht aburteilen...

doch...ist übel 

die spinergys,der sattel..zudem ein 97er comp nur und somit trek... der vorbau... da stimmt leider nichts....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Apastoli (26. März 2010)

Och menno 
ich wollt das doch sooooo gerne haben 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320504020779&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

naja viel spaß dem neuen besitzer


----------



## jörgl (26. März 2010)

Apastoli schrieb:


> naja viel spaß dem neuen besitzer



Den wird er haben..... mit dem eingerissenen Sitzrohr


----------



## Apastoli (26. März 2010)

jörgl schrieb:


> Den wird er haben..... mit dem eingerissenen Sitzrohr


 
Diesbezüglich gleich einmal eine Bescheidene frage.....
Zip Grip kein Lösungsweg ??


----------



## Kanada (26. März 2010)

Ich finde es gut und ich denke da stimmt alles! Genau das Richtige für die City! Gut das die Geschmäcker unterschiedlich sind. Denn wenn nicht, dann müßte man dein Album in Bezug auf Geschmack schließen!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (26. März 2010)

@ Kanada, mir ist's auch übel geworden


----------



## CarstenB (26. März 2010)

Apastoli schrieb:


> Diesbezüglich gleich einmal eine Bescheidene frage.....
> Zip Grip kein Lösungsweg ??



nein, dafuer muesste das sitzrohr oben ganz anders konstruiert sein.

bei dem riss das sitzrohr einfach direkt unter der klemme absaegen und eine lose klemme drauf. das sollte dann auch dafuer sorgen, dass die risse unten an der stop bohrung nicht wachsen.


----------



## maka82 (28. März 2010)

Für die, die es noch nicht kennen: http://kleinfreundeweimar.blogspot.com/ 
Matze


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (28. März 2010)

Top 
Mfg Frank


----------



## divergent! (28. März 2010)

in weimar gibts ne kleingang? cool...das ist ja mal ein grund von naumburg über jena nach weimar zu kommen


----------



## maka82 (28. März 2010)

spricht nix dagegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (28. März 2010)

kam da dann das quietschbunte klein her, dass ich letzten spätsommer/herbst mal in jena aufm marktplatz gen turm fahrenderweise gesehn hab?


----------



## d.a.v.i.d.w. (28. März 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> kam da dann das quietschbunte klein her, dass ich letzten spätsommer/herbst mal in jena aufm marktplatz gen turm fahrenderweise gesehn hab?



Ja, das könnte ich gut und gerne gewesen sein. Habe im letzten Jahr genau 1 Tour von Weimar nach Jena und zurück gemacht 
Gruß David


----------



## seuchenvogel (28. März 2010)

moinmoin..  mein klein




und das von meinem kumpel...


----------



## aggressor2 (29. März 2010)

d.a.v.i.d.w. schrieb:


> Ja, das könnte ich gut und gerne gewesen sein. Habe im letzten Jahr genau 1 Tour von Weimar nach Jena und zurück gemacht
> Gruß David



das rad müsste was mit gelb gewesen sein, der fahrer recht groß gewachsen und nicht korpulent?


----------



## d.a.v.i.d.w. (29. März 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> das rad müsste was mit gelb gewesen sein, der fahrer recht groß gewachsen und nicht korpulent?



 also das Rad ist irgendwie schon ein wenig gelb:







[/URL][/IMG]

Aber ich bin nicht wirklich recht groß


----------



## aggressor2 (29. März 2010)

d.a.v.i.d.w. schrieb:


> also das Rad ist irgendwie schon ein wenig gelb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hhmmm...oder wars doch weiß-rot-pink?
der fahrer hatte auch ein dazu passendes trikot an...ach egal. ich find kleins eh nich so doll


----------



## hendr1k (29. März 2010)

relativ zu dem zu kleinen Klein ist er schon groß


----------



## nick_beat20 (2. April 2010)

Darf ich vorstellen? Mein neues Attitude Gator in 19".

Ausstattung:
- Schaltwerk, Umwerfer, V-Brakes, Shifter: 950er XTR
- Naben: 900er XTR
- Felgen: Mavic Ceramic
- Kurbeln: Race Face Turbine LP
- Sattelstütze: Syncross
- LVE: Klein MC 1 0°
- Gabel: Rock Shox Mag 21 SL Ti

Greetz
nick_beat20


----------



## seuchenvogel (2. April 2010)

sehr schönes rad... 
ich hätt auch gern nen klein mit einer gator lackierung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shamus (2. April 2010)




----------



## badbushido (2. April 2010)

Cool!


----------



## lazylarco (2. April 2010)

Das wird der absolute Wahnsinn!
Würde aber ne andere Bremse verbauen.


----------



## robo.le (2. April 2010)

@Shamus

 einfach top!!

   _____________________________________________________________________________
  SUCHE: TOP ATTITUDE/ADROIT MC2 SEA&SKY 19"-20" Rahmen/Gabel/LVE-SET oder komplett


----------



## Blumenhummer (2. April 2010)

Sehr vielversprechend! Silberne Kettenblätter mit türkisfarbenen Schrauben?


----------



## zaskar-le (2. April 2010)

...und auch sehr schön fotografiert. Gefällt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tonicbikes (2. April 2010)

schönes Foto, noch schöneres Klein....wenn ich mal groß bin möchte ich auch ein Nightstorm
Sieht so "Nossig" aus?


----------



## seuchenvogel (2. April 2010)

sehr schönes rad.. alles sehr stimmig...


----------



## Mailer (3. April 2010)

Irgendwie finde ich die 93er Fadelackierungen um ein vielfaches aufregender als die gesamte Stormpalette. 
CU Mailer


----------



## Mailer (3. April 2010)

Ich habe mein Attitude nun auch fertig und der erste Ritt war super auf dem Gaul  Bereue den wechsel vom Horizon zum Moonrise überhaupt nicht. Die Farbkombo ist einfach nur g...  Hier mal ein paar Pics für Euch













In Natur leuchtet das Atti noch mehr wie auf den Bildern.

CU Mailer


----------



## hirschnummer1 (3. April 2010)

die Farbe ist der Hammer 

aber die Hochbau LVE geht mal gar nicht ...............


----------



## Mailer (3. April 2010)

Der MC1 hat 15 Grad. Sieht auf dem Photo etwas steil aus.
CU Mailer


----------



## maka82 (3. April 2010)

Schick, Glückwunsch. Ich liebe Moonrise


----------



## Mailer (3. April 2010)

Hier noch mal eine andere Perspektive.






Ist aber die ganz normale 15 Grad LVE wie bei meinem alten Attitude.


CU Mailer


----------



## v8mercedes (3. April 2010)

je öfter ich die farbe moonrise sehe, desto mehr bin ich am überlegen ob ich mich zu einem weiteren KLEIN hinreissen lassen sollte.....


----------



## divergent! (3. April 2010)

mit den fetten walzen siehts richtig mächtig aus. schönes teil. aber mal ne frage...könnt ihr echt noch mit normalen pedalen fahren?

ich fahr seit 14 jahren klickies und in meiner stadtschlampe normale bärentatzen...ich komm damit einfach nicht mehr klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## höhenangst (3. April 2010)

moonrise ist geul   
halte auch schon immer die Augen auf, ob mir so etwas mal über den Weg läuft (möglichst mit Canti hinten)
mit den Farben bin ich deiner Meinung


----------



## v8mercedes (3. April 2010)

vorallem aus der perspektive schräg von hinten. wenn das violett richtig leuchtet. wunderschön das ganze.


----------



## zaskar-le (4. April 2010)

Wenn ich einen Wunsch frei hätte, würde ich jetzt gern einmal ein starres 20" Attitude in Sunburst mit schwarzem Aufbau sehen wollen. Freiwillige vor!


----------



## Myxin (4. April 2010)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Wenn ich einen Wunsch frei hätte, würde ich jetzt gern einmal ein starres 20" Attitude in Sunburst mit schwarzem Aufbau sehen wollen. Freiwillige vor!


 
http://www.oldklein.com/kleinit/AttitudeSunburst.htm


----------



## Mailer (4. April 2010)

Wie ich schon sagte, die 93er Farbpalette ist einfach unschlagbar. 

CU Mailer


----------



## zaskar-le (4. April 2010)

Pfff, Link kann ja jeder. 

Keiner hier am Start mit der Kombination? Alles muss man selber machen...


----------



## HOLZWURM (4. April 2010)

Guten Tag

1993er Sunburst Attitude  mit Starrgabel

schwarze Grafton Speedcontroler
schwarze E crank
schwarze KING Naben mit Mavic 117 Ceramic

steht bei mir

Merci

Holzwurm


----------



## höhenangst (4. April 2010)

HOLZWURM schrieb:


> 1993er Sunburst Attitude  mit Starrgabel
> 
> schwarze KING Naben mit Mavic 117 Ceramic
> 
> ...


hätte ich ein Bild von im Wintertrimm , ohne Kings und etwas dreckig , also falls Du so schnell keins zur Hand hast, kann ich aushelfen


----------



## reddevil72 (6. April 2010)

das teil hat absolutes potential. bin gespannt auf den endgültigen aufbau!!! aber kommt sciher gut.



gratulation



Shamus schrieb:


>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## landsbee (8. April 2010)

lange hatte ich gesucht und dabei zweimal welche gekauft die in wirklich schlechtem Zustand waren (Entäuschung Pur und der Gedankengang, das wird NIE was, bis ich dann endlich letztes Jahr dieses hier in der Nähe von Zürich abgeholen konnte, zu erst war noch eine Mag21 verbaut, die Originalgabel war aber mit dabei dank der sehr professionellen Hilfe von biff (vielen Dank nochmal und liebe Grüße an die Katzen) wurde die Gabel getauscht und es war wieder in Originalzustand. Als ich den Kettenstrebenaufkleber abmachte konnte ich auch den Radladen feststellen aus dem das Klein stammte (von Cycleshark in Zürich). Aufbau wurde schlicht gehalten, da der Rahmen der Star sein soll Gestern Abend die kleine Nachtausfahrt mit einem kleinen Eindruck für die Galerie hier, vielen Dank und einen schönen Tag für Alle, Daniel


----------



## wtb_rider (8. April 2010)

so würde meins wohl auch aussehn. herzlichen glückwunsch.
gruss kay


----------



## hirschnummer1 (8. April 2010)

Geiles Dolomiti !!! 

20er noch dazu 

Warte auch schon gespannt auf den Kurier .....

Der bringt bald mein neues altes Attitude


----------



## reddevil72 (8. April 2010)

sehr schönes attitude, gratuliere.

nächste woche folgen (hoffentlich) die bilder vom aufbau meines pinnies...

st.




landsbee schrieb:


> lange hatte ich gesucht und dabei zweimal welche gekauft die in wirklich schlechtem Zustand waren (Entäuschung Pur und der Gedankengang, das wird NIE was, bis ich dann endlich letztes Jahr dieses hier in der Nähe von Zürich abgeholen konnte, zu erst war noch eine Mag21 verbaut, die Originalgabel war aber mit dabei dank der sehr professionellen Hilfe von biff (vielen Dank nochmal und liebe Grüße an die Katzen) wurde die Gabel getauscht und es war wieder in Originalzustand. Als ich den Kettenstrebenaufkleber abmachte konnte ich auch den Radladen feststellen aus dem das Klein stammte (von Cycleshark in Zürich). Aufbau wurde schlicht gehalten, da der Rahmen der Star sein soll Gestern Abend die kleine Nachtausfahrt mit einem kleinen Eindruck für die Galerie hier, vielen Dank und einen schönen Tag für Alle, Daniel


----------



## Myxin (9. April 2010)

Irgendwie ist es gerade ruhig hier. Mal ein bißchen für Zündstoff sorgen. Selbstlos opfere ich mich......


----------



## k.wein (9. April 2010)

Gruß.
          Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (9. April 2010)

Aber hallo...da leg ich noch einen oder 2 Daumen drauf und noch einen

Das einzige, was hier stört ist der Garagentorgriff!!!...Wie genial...die alten Spengles (ohne Ventillochausbuchtung) auf einem perfekten Bike...wenn die Teile nur nicht so klotzschwer wären. Das wären die perfekten Felgen für ein Klein...aber mit der Meinung bin ich vermutlich ziemlich alleine hier oder wollte uns hier jemand mit diesem Foto nur provozieren???


----------



## Myxin (9. April 2010)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> wenn die Teile nur nicht so klotzschwer wären.


 
Das sind sie allerdings. Nicht nur deswegen bleibt es bei den Fotos, der normale LRS kommt wohl wieder rein. Aber grundsätzlich mag ich diese Optik. 



Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> oder wollte uns hier jemand mit diesem Foto nur provozieren???


 
Nööö, eigentlich nicht. Meine Räder gehen optisch alle irgendwie in die gleiche Richtung..... z.B.


----------



## pago79 (9. April 2010)

Bei Spengle und Klein muß ich immer an das Rad vom Chef des Bikeshops denken in dem ich damals als Schüler nebenher gearbeitet habe.
94er Adroit Storm mit Spengle, Mag 21SL, Magura Raceline und XTR 900...

Gruß
Lars


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (9. April 2010)

Jörg,
ich muss dich wohl aus meiner Freundesliste löschen  BTW, kennt sich hier einer mit Micro Plattenspielern aus 
Mfg Frank


----------



## Myxin (9. April 2010)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Jörg,
> ich muss dich wohl aus meiner Freundesliste löschen


 
Ich habs befürchtet 

Was sind denn Microplattenspieler?


----------



## reddevil72 (9. April 2010)

komme bei den felgen immer in zwiespälte...
irgendwie cool, aber dann sind speichen halt trotzdem schöner

ansonsten super-schöne räder


----------



## insanerider (9. April 2010)

Myxin schrieb:


> Was sind denn Microplattenspieler?



das wüsste ich auch gern. mein dual ist ganz normal groß?!?!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (9. April 2010)

Sowatt:





Klingt aber aber irgendwie ausgeleiert  Neuer Riehmen?
Mfg Frank
PS:Sorry for OT...


----------



## CarstenB (9. April 2010)

zur Abwechslung mal was schoenes 

94er MC2 Attitude 21" in Pearl White mit Burgundy Schriftzuegen. Eins meiner Lieblings-Kleins. Leider hat es der Besitzer auch sehr lieb und ich beiss mir seit 10 Jahren die Zaehne dran aus... 







hier sieht man den "Pearl" Effekt im Weiss sehr schoen


----------



## Koe (9. April 2010)

sehr schön carsten. der käfer im hintergrund auch.
und weiter dran bleiben.

gruß stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reddevil72 (9. April 2010)

dachte immer black is beautiful... aber weiss kommt auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (9. April 2010)

Yes, der Kääf ist auch hot


----------



## Myxin (9. April 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> und ich beiss mir seit 10 Jahren die Zaehne dran aus...


 
War das 'ne Sonderlackierung? Kann mir kaum vorstellen, daß Du so hartnäckig an einem Repaint kleben würdest


----------



## reddevil72 (9. April 2010)

was habt ihr immer gegen re-paints


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (9. April 2010)

Nichts, aber original und mit Patina ist eben einfach "liebhabenswerter"


----------



## CarstenB (9. April 2010)

pearl white war standard auf dem quantum und die farbe der schriftzuege konnte man waehlen wenn man wollte. hab auch schon mal eins mit blauen schriftzuegen gesehen.


----------



## Myxin (9. April 2010)

Und dann auch noch ein 21er


----------



## reddevil72 (9. April 2010)

schon verstanden aber irgendwann war's bei mir mal genug mit patina... freue mich auf jeden fall zum zweiten mal ein und das selbe klein "neu" zu haben. auch nicht schlecht nach 21 jahren (das bike darf nun immerhin weltweit bier trinken).


----------



## Blumenhummer (9. April 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> beiss mir seit 10 Jahren die Zaehne dran aus...



Glaubst Du, dass ich erfolgreicher sein könnte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mailer (10. April 2010)

Das weiße Attitude finde ich persönlich sehr langweilig, halt nicht meine Wellenlänge. Da finde ich das Repaint von reddevil72 um ein vielfaches aufregender und halt "kleinmäßig" aufregend, egal ob repaint oder nicht.

CU Mailer


----------



## obi-wan-mtb (11. April 2010)

Die weiße Attitude langweilig?

Denke doch nicht....?!

Sieht vielleicht etwas langweilig aus in dieser Ausstattung, aber mit ein bisschen farbige bremsen oder Kurbel wurde es vielleicht besser?

Ich denke es sieht sehr schon aus!
Niemals gesehen und wusste auch nicht das es damals diese weiße gab!?


ciao

Marcel


----------



## oldschooler (11. April 2010)

ein weißes repaint atti existiert noch.

jedoch 18Zoll und original repaint! (wurde zu klein eingesandt für diese farbe)

das rad war singlespeed und mit spins aufgebaut... denke dem ein oder andren wird das etwas sagen... war früher auch beim wundel auf der seite... muss mal kucken, ob ich noch bilder irgendwo hab...

hab diese sammlung des damaligen besitzers 2001 gesehen und da fiel mir kinnlade runter... denn etwas schöneres als sein moonrise adroit (edit: ich war schlaftrunken... natürlich adroit) hatte ich bis dato nicht gesehen...


----------



## CarstenB (11. April 2010)

das moonrise war/ist ein 19" adroit. hab ich auch lange andaechtig davor gestanden...

















das weisse xs ist in der tat wunderhuebsch, da koennen selbst die spins und slicks nichts dran aendern


----------



## MickeyKnox2108 (11. April 2010)

Die sind beide schick, obwohl mir das Moonrise besser gefällt. Weiss ist nicht langweilig, kann man viel kombinieren.


----------



## fufa (13. April 2010)

Moin moin,

hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Quantum 2. Hoffentlich holt es sich keinen Sonnenbrand 













MfG,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seuchenvogel (14. April 2010)

geile farbe(n)


----------



## lazylarco (14. April 2010)

Hammer!

hab mir grad auch eins geschossen...
Werde gleich mal Bilder reinstellen,
sobald es da ist!

Wie willst du es aufbauen?
Ich steck mir nen Single Speed zusammen.

Was für ein Bj. ist dein Quantum?
Finds schön dass du noch die kantige Gabel hast!


----------



## CarstenB (14. April 2010)

lazylarco schrieb:


> Was für ein Bj. ist dein Quantum?



ist doch fuer einen klein fan durch das unterrohrlogo und die farbe eigentlich offensichtlich... die carbongabel gab's beim qII nur im letzten jahr.


----------



## Apastoli (15. April 2010)

Ja Ja.................
Zugegeben mit schwarzen Felgen und Speichen kommt es noch besser rüber 
ist alles in arbeit



und benötigt werden dringend noch Grafton bremshebel in purple.
ps das im Hintrgrund ist mein Fahrrad Schloß


----------



## mini.tom (15. April 2010)

sehe ich das richtig - das du an der Gabelkrone Aluschrauben verbaut hast - eine in purple und eine in gold oder ist das silber ?
Mfg
Tom


----------



## Apastoli (15. April 2010)

Um Gottes willen Nein 
Ich brauche meine Knochen noch,
keine Angst das hat schn alles seine 120% tige Richtigkeit
und ne goldene Schraube würde ich nie verbauen
Danke aber trotzdem.


----------



## maka82 (15. April 2010)

Dann sollte aber auch der goldene Spider weg, passt irgendwie nicht so ganz...
Die Felgen sind nicht mal schlecht, nur halt mit schwarzen Speichen wäre nicht übel 
Wärst du 2 oder 3 Wochen eher gekommen wegen der Grafton-Hebel. Nun sind meine nicht mehr purple sondern poliert


----------



## Kampfmaschine (15. April 2010)

Hat jemand die Email Adresse von jon dem repainter? 
Will meine beiden Kleins nach dem Brand wieder herstellen lassen!


----------



## Myxin (15. April 2010)

hast PN.....


----------



## reddevil72 (15. April 2010)

Kampfmaschine schrieb:


> Hat jemand die Email Adresse von jon dem repainter?
> Will meine beiden Kleins nach dem Brand wieder herstellen lassen!


hallo kampfmaschine

kann dir nicht jon liefern. aber meiner macht auch einen ganz guten job. lackierte schon in den 80er kleins und anderes. wirf mal einen blick in mein photoalbum.
ansonsten:
- mail: [email protected]
- www.velo-galerie.ch
ist halt in der schweiz (raum bern), weiss aber auch nicht von wo du genau kommst.
gruss
steffu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenB (15. April 2010)

Kampfmaschine schrieb:


> Hat jemand die Email Adresse von jon dem repainter?
> Will meine beiden Kleins nach dem Brand wieder herstellen lassen!



http://www.oldklein.com/klein_re_paint.htm


----------



## Mailer (16. April 2010)

Repaint kann doch jeder gute Autolackierer. Die Farben gibt es im Künstlerbedarf als Tranzparente Farben.

CU Mailer


----------



## landsbee (16. April 2010)

Gestern zu später Stunde, sozusagen kurz vor dem Moonrise




















Ja, ich bin immer nur unterwegs wenn es Dunkel wird und die Sonne schon Gute Nacht gesagt hat, sonst bekommen wir Sonnenbrand, lg Daniel


----------



## Apastoli (16. April 2010)

maka82 schrieb:


> Dann sollte aber auch der goldene Spider weg, passt irgendwie nicht so ganz...
> Die Felgen sind nicht mal schlecht, nur halt mit schwarzen Speichen wäre nicht übel
> Wärst du 2 oder 3 Wochen eher gekommen wegen der Grafton-Hebel. Nun sind meine nicht mehr purple sondern poliert


 
wenn jemand einen passenden spider hat so möge er es mich bitte wissen lassen, denn das ding geht garnicht da geb ich dir recht, und dass hat mich schon von anfang an gestört. aber vielleicht sieht es ja mit den passenden tioga´s wieder ganz gut aus.


----------



## Myxin (16. April 2010)

Moonrise ist echt ein Knaller  Wobei diese farbintensiven Lackierungen in der Natur auf Fotos farblich nicht so gut rüberkommen.


----------



## maka82 (16. April 2010)

i love moonrise  bin n bissl neidisch auf die Starrgabel


----------



## Myxin (16. April 2010)

Auch mal an der frischen Luft, zum 'heute unterwegs' hat es allerdings nicht gereicht. 

Wenn jemand einen Satz neuwertiger Onzas Porcs zum veräußern hat, bitte melden


----------



## robo.le (16. April 2010)

sehr schön

jetzt noch ne schwarze kurbel ala kooka, cook.... und die weißen nokon's ab!!!


----------



## reddevil72 (16. April 2010)

na das mit jedem autolackierer möchte ich doch etwas anzweifeln... für ein gutes (sprich originalgetreues) repaint braucht es wohl doch etwas mehr. wobei die ganz harten freaks mit re-paint sowieso nicht können, damit ist es wohl auch egal wie gut es schlussendlich ist.
gratulation zu den beiden top-kleins



Mailer schrieb:


> Repaint kann doch jeder gute Autolackierer. Die Farben gibt es im Künstlerbedarf als Tranzparente Farben.
> 
> CU Mailer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (16. April 2010)

@myxin: geil!!!


----------



## BlackMax (16. April 2010)

geiles teil - aber die spengle gehn gar nicht - sorry


----------



## Klein-Holgi (16. April 2010)

BlackMax schrieb:


> geiles teil - aber die spengle gehn gar nicht - sorry



Die Spengles machen es zum Hammer!!!...und wie immer sind das alles wieder nur sehr persönliche Meinungen

...und die Kurbeln machen es wirklich unruhig, wenn die Augen dann endlich von den Spengles und den weißen Reifen weiterwandern...

wenn Du jemand an der Hand hast, der sich mit Bildbearbeitung auskennt, dann "färbe" die Kurbeln dochmal schwarz oder weiß oder purple ein....aber da die Farben bei den Kettenblättern eh eingeschränkt sein werden, würde ich auch auf schwarz gehen!


----------



## divergent! (17. April 2010)

wenns alublätter sind gleich mit eloxieren


----------



## Mailer (17. April 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> wenns alublätter sind gleich mit eloxieren



Na dann ist es bald ein Kirmesrad. Es jetzt schon ziemlich grenzwertig.
In meinen Augen ist bei so einem schönen Rahmen weniger mehr.

CU Mailer


----------



## divergent! (17. April 2010)

schwarzer sattel und reifen würde das ganze schon entschärfen. ich persönlich würde es so lassen und mein neid ist dir sicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Myxin (17. April 2010)

Mailer schrieb:


> Na dann ist es bald ein Kirmesrad. Es jetzt schon ziemlich grenzwertig.
> In meinen Augen ist bei so einem schönen Rahmen weniger mehr.
> 
> CU Mailer


 
Kirmesrad ..... der Vergleich ist gar nicht mal schlecht. Nur, das aus dem Rad noch keine Musik erklingt......... noch nicht


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (17. April 2010)

Mensch Jörg, Klassiker, Kulturgut...sagt Dir das nichts  Das ist keine Poserschleuse für Leude mit kloinem *beeeeeeeeeep* 
Mfg Frank


----------



## Deleted138355 (17. April 2010)

möchte mein rascal vorstellen, noch mit fevor austattung.
gruß g.chicago


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (17. April 2010)

Das kenn ich doch  Bei Dir ist's aber von der Grösse her wirklich besser aufgehoben 
Mfg Frank


----------



## hank_dd (17. April 2010)

g.chicago schrieb:


> möchte mein rascal vorstellen, noch mit fevor austattung.
> gruß g.chicago



Darf ich fragen, wie groß du bist?
Das ist ja schon ein 22" Rahmen und dann die Sattelstütze


----------



## Deleted138355 (17. April 2010)

hey, 
bin 1.96m. hatte vorher ein xt stütze, die war aber leider zu kurz. 
gruß g.chicago


----------



## hank_dd (17. April 2010)

Darum sieht das 22 zöllige wie ein Spielzeug aus 
kein Wunder bei der Größe!


----------



## Myxin (17. April 2010)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Mensch Jörg, Klassiker, Kulturgut...sagt Dir das nichts  Das ist keine Poserschleuse für Leude mit kloinem *beeeeeeeeeep*
> Mfg Frank


 
Kulturgut? 

Aufgebohrt! Midseasonmodell! Da habe ich schon andere Infos bekommen, ist quasi die unbeliebteste Version überhaupt.

Und zum Beeeep..... der ist schon klein, sehe ihn ja schon nicht mehr.... nur übern Spiegel


----------



## Shamus (18. April 2010)




----------



## GaryParker (18. April 2010)

very nice pic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maka82 (18. April 2010)

and nice bike


----------



## Shamus (18. April 2010)

Thanks...another...





and big one:
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2773/4531763322_bea854b0d8_o.jpg


----------



## GaryParker (18. April 2010)




----------



## divergent! (18. April 2010)

fine fine and now without snow


----------



## Myxin (18. April 2010)

Vollkommen unspektakulär.....


----------



## GaryParker (18. April 2010)

find ich nicht jörg. sieht sehr gut aus


----------



## Myxin (18. April 2010)

GaryParker schrieb:


> find ich nicht jörg. sieht sehr gut aus


 
Naja, im Vergleich zum MC1 schon


----------



## Apastoli (18. April 2010)

Ne kleine Schräglage mal so zwischendurch.


----------



## wtb_rider (18. April 2010)

Shamus schrieb:


> Thanks...another...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hdr pic?
really nice,....
bike and pic of course.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (18. April 2010)

Hier mal mein Attitude Race - ich weiss nicht ganz klassisch , aber da hoffe ich wird ein Auge zugedrückt


----------



## Shamus (19. April 2010)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> hdr pic?



hdr training...


----------



## lazylarco (20. April 2010)

Sooo,
jetz hab ich mein 94er Quantum II endlich in meinen Händen...
Der Rahmen hat zwar leider seine Macken,
aber wird als Alltagswaffe für den Stadtverkehr als Single Speed aufgebaut.

Werde wohl alle Anbauteile in silber nehmen,
Campa Kurbel und Bremsen,
dann muss ich mir noch Campa Vento oder Shamal LR besorgen,
Lenkerband, Reifen und Sattel werden weiß oder braun.

Puget Morning find ich wirklich sehr schön, mal was schlichtes,
wobei ich bei nem Single Speed auch was grelles nicht verschmäht hätte...


----------



## d.a.v.i.d.w. (25. April 2010)

Die Herrschaften, wir haben heute mal eine größere Runde gedreht . Dabei entstand dieses Foto:






[/URL][/IMG]

viele Grüße
www.kleinfreundeweimar.com


----------



## höhenangst (25. April 2010)

gestern haben sich Brüder getroffen


----------



## GaryParker (25. April 2010)

sehr schöne fotos thomas

glückwunsch zu deinem tollen flohmarktgeschäft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boschi (26. April 2010)

So, nachdem ich mir am Wochenende anhören durfte das der Garten auch mal wieder etwas Arbeit nötig hat hab ich mich nach 2 Wochen Stress auch noch dazu durchgerungen. Zum Glück kann man(n) Gartenarbeit ja auslegen wie man möchte 





Endlich konnte ich nach Monaten die letzten Teile ergattern. Jetzt ist es bis auf die Schnellspanner und hintere Nabe wirklich "full XTR" Und in der Sonne macht doch das Schrauben echt mehr Spaß;-)














Komisch, ich kann mir auch überhaupt nicht erklären warum wir absolut keine Probleme mit Fahrraddiebstahl haben (Nicht einmal wenn sie unangeschlossen draußen stehen würden) ..... 

















Allen einen schönen Start in die neue Arbeitswoche;-)

Toby


----------



## hank_dd (26. April 2010)

boschi schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Endlich konnte ich nach Monaten die letzten Teile ergattern. Jetzt ist es bis auf die Schnellspanner und hintere Nabe wirklich "full XTR" Und in der Sonne macht doch das Schrauben echt mehr Spaß;-)
> 
> ...



Das liegt nur an den fehlenden Pedalen 

Grüße
Micha


----------



## reddevil72 (26. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen

dann will ich mich der allgemeinen Frühlingspräsentation mal anschliessen. Am Wochenende war es soweit. Mein Pinnacle Elite (Jg 1989 in Aurora) hat nach der Winterlichen Total-Restauration zum ersten Mal die Sonne gesehen. Die Photos sind unspektakulär aber mal ein erster Look-At-It. Mir gefällts, nebenbei läuft der Oldtimer fast besser als neu.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (26. April 2010)

boschi schrieb:


> Komisch, ich kann mir auch überhaupt nicht erklären warum wir absolut keine Probleme mit Fahrraddiebstahl haben (Nicht einmal wenn sie unangeschlossen draußen stehen würden) .....
> 
> 
> Toby



Der Welpe???  Das ist ein Ungeheuer!...

aber das Bike sieht super aus in der Sonne!

...genauso wie das Aurora! Supergut!....(und jetzt dürfen die ran, die über die RR-Reifen meckern....)


----------



## bikemann1 (26. April 2010)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Mir gefällts, nebenbei läuft der Oldtimer fast besser als neu.



Da erlebt ihr Beide wohl den zweiten Frühling? 
Ist echt sehr schick geworden. Die unterschiedlichen Blautöne von Rahmen und Kurbel kommen ganz gut! 

Gruß, Robert


----------



## boschi (26. April 2010)

@Hank dd: Aus dieser Sichtweise hab ich das auch noch nie betrachtet;-) Aber du könntest recht haben 

@Klein-Holgi: Ja, das ist der Welpe;-) Ist er nicht süß? Und so fleißig am helfen alles durcheinander zu bringen beim Schrauben  Ich schreib dir gleich ne PN. Ist heut mein erster Tag nach 2 Wochen "Außendienst" Da war schlecht mit schreiben. Erstmal schnell das Schnitzel runterwürgen


----------



## Klein-Holgi (26. April 2010)

bikemann1 schrieb:


> Da erlebt ihr Beide wohl den zweiten Frühling?
> Ist echt sehr schick geworden. Die unterschiedlichen Blautöne von Rahmen und Kurbel kommen ganz gut!
> 
> Gruß, Robert



Ich finde der Blauton der Kurbel passt überragend zu dem Blauton der Schnellspanner

Echt toll geworden!!!

@boschi: Ist ja zum Glück ne "Klein-Galerie", da muss ich den "süßen Hund" nicht kommentieren 

...mach doch nochmal paar schöne Bilder in "groß"...also ohne soviel Hintergrund....bei reddevil72 erkennt man irgendwie mehr Details. Und wenn Du schon soviel Mühe in das "XTR-Zeug" investiert hast, dann zeigs ruhig mal...auch die lackierte Federgabel würde interessieren...


----------



## argh (26. April 2010)

Da noch ein paar schöne Skinwalls drauf und es ist perfekt. Ähm: eigentlich völlig egal was für Reifen draufkommen, so lange die jetzigen wieder runter kommen.


----------



## Christi (26. April 2010)

Hi reddevil72,

schön ist dein Aurora geworden! Ich werde meines etwas blasser aufbauen, komme aber dezeit noch nicht dazu. Wahrscheinlich baue ich erst noch ein Mountain Klein auf.

Zu den Racing Ralphs: Fahr ich auch gerne, aber nur auf dem modernen Renngerät.

Viele Grüße

Chris


----------



## Myxin (26. April 2010)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> dann will ich mich der allgemeinen Frühlingspräsentation mal anschliessen. Am Wochenende war es soweit. Mein Pinnacle Elite (Jg 1989 in Aurora) hat nach der Winterlichen Total-Restauration zum ersten Mal die Sonne gesehen.



Toll geworden! Die blauen Teile sind jetzt nicht so mein Ding, aber trotzdem klasse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reddevil72 (26. April 2010)

Myxin schrieb:


> Toll geworden! Die blauen Teile sind jetzt nicht so mein Ding, aber trotzdem klasse.


 

Schön das aus Deinem berufenen Mund zu hören. Die Reifen haben sicher noch Optimierungspotential. Wenn mir mal was über den Weg läuft, wird es sicher montiert. Aber für's Erste bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## Myxin (27. April 2010)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Schön das aus Deinem berufenen Mund zu hören.


 
Naja, ich und berufener Mund.... das sieht ein Großteil hier im Hinblick auf mein MottenKlein sicher anders


----------



## HOLZWURM (27. April 2010)

Hallo Jungs

Irgendwie gefällt mir dieses Bíld.

Voll GATOR


----------



## Blumenhummer (27. April 2010)

HOLZWURM schrieb:


> Irgendwie gefällt mir dieses Bíld.



Mir absolut nicht. Sorry. 

Die beiden aufgebauten Räder wirken auf mich ziemlich zusammengeschustert. Ins Auge stechen mir beim einen Rad insbesondere die purplefarbenen Naben, beim anderen Rad die Michelins im sich mit den Rahmenfarben beißenden Grün sowie die albernen Federgabeln.

Gator-Fetisch hin, Gator-Fetisch her. Dann lieber ein einzelnes schönes Rad.


----------



## Blumenhummer (27. April 2010)

Ups, verklickt...


----------



## Myxin (27. April 2010)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Mir absolut nicht. Sorry.
> 
> Die beiden aufgebauten Räder wirken auf mich ziemlich zusammengeschustert. Ins Auge stechen mir beim einen Rad insbesondere die purplefarbenen Naben, beim anderen Rad die Michelins im sich mit den Rahmenfarben beißenden Grün sowie die albernen Federgabeln.
> 
> Gator-Fetisch hin, Gator-Fetisch her. Dann lieber ein einzelnes schönes Rad.


 
Naja, jeder Aufbau ist irgendwo Geschmackssache und man wird es nie jedem rechtmachen. Die Ansammlung der Rahmen hat was.... da hätte ich auch gerne einen....


----------



## HOLZWURM (27. April 2010)

Hallo  Blumenhummer

Entschuldigung

Ich werde das sofort ändern


----------



## Inigo Montoya (27. April 2010)

HOLZWURM schrieb:


> Hallo  Blumenhumme
> 
> Entschuldigung
> 
> Ich werde das sofort ändern


----------



## Blumenhummer (27. April 2010)

Myxin schrieb:


> jeder Aufbau ist irgendwo Geschmackssache



Das ist ohne jeden Zweifel richtig. Allerdings sollten kritische Wortmeldungen doch nicht grundsätzlich unerwünscht sein!? Vielleicht macht Thilo ja wirklich noch etwas daraus. Potential dürfte vorhanden sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HOLZWURM (27. April 2010)

Hallo

Kritisch ist schon in Ordnung

Wenn es aber schon im Ansatz belanglos klingt-dann geht es  Mir am.... vorbei.

Merci vielmals

Holzwurm


----------



## luckycat (27. April 2010)

Mensch Männer,

das sind doch "nur" Fahrräder

Ich finde das "Mitlesen" hier total LUSTIG !!!


----------



## olli (27. April 2010)

luckycat schrieb:


> Mensch Männer,
> 
> das sind doch "nur" Fahrräder



Nö. Das sind Stehräder.


----------



## höhenangst (27. April 2010)

@ luckycat : was ist ein Klein Attitude 94 S&K


----------



## Koe (27. April 2010)

das bild ansich gefällt mir weniger, aber die räder/rahmensets darauf sind ein traum.. wie schon geschrieben kann man über den aufbau disskutieren. die geschmäcker sind zum glück verschieden.
was mich am meisten stört ist der staub auf der linse.
das quartett hätte zum ablichten wahrlich ein schöneres ambiente verdient.

gruß stefan


----------



## luckycat (27. April 2010)

@ luckycat : was ist ein Klein Attitude 94 S&K

Uppps    Danke für den Hinweis !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reddevil72 (28. April 2010)

Gatormania... Bin gespannt was daraus wird. Die Rahmen haben auf jeden Fall Potential! Die Schwierigkeit wird wohl sein, sich dabei nicht zu verzetteln. Am besten Step by step vorgehen. Für jedes Bike ein klares Konzept aufstellen und dann Geduld haben. Denn aus dem Material lässt sich was machen. Aber Qualität vor Quantität. 
Wünsche auf jeden Fall viel Vergnügen. 

St. 



Koe schrieb:


> das bild ansich gefällt mir weniger, aber die räder/rahmensets darauf sind ein traum.. wie schon geschrieben kann man über den aufbau disskutieren. die geschmäcker sind zum glück verschieden.
> was mich am meisten stört ist der staub auf der linse.
> das quartett hätte zum ablichten wahrlich ein schöneres ambiente verdient.
> 
> gruß stefan


----------



## Blumenhummer (28. April 2010)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Qualität vor Quantität.



Volle Zustimmung...


----------



## Michaelmini (1. Mai 2010)

dann wir euch dieser nicht originale Aufbau ja auch zusagen
Aber das Radl muss mir gefallen und momentan steh ich halt auf Schwarz/Rot/Gold



Müßte ein 2000er sein



Reset Steuersatz + Carbon Starrgabel
Ist ein schöner bündiger Übergang
[


geschaltet wird im klassischen Stil auf dem Lenker mit dem Daumen
allerdings 10-fach und leicht



Schaltwerk/Kassette 10-fach mit Titan / Alu Tuning






Das ganze kommt dann auf unter 8Kg bei fahrbaren Reifen


----------



## maka82 (1. Mai 2010)

mh mit Classic hat das aber wenig zu tun. Ansosnten nicht schlecht


----------



## reddevil72 (1. Mai 2010)

grundsätzlich tolles bike. schön abgestimmt und konsequenter leichtbau.
aber halt kein classic bike...


----------



## robo.le (2. Mai 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Klein-Attitude-...iewItem&pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item19bbef5f23

diese farbe hab i noch nie gesehen.....
einer von euch

   _____________________________________________________________________________
*SUCHE:* TOP ATTITUDE/ADROIT MC2 *SEA**&SKY* 19"-20" Rahmen/Gabel/LVE-SET oder komplett


----------



## newsboy (2. Mai 2010)

robo.le schrieb:


> diese farbe hab i noch nie gesehen.....
> einer von euch



bemühe dich einfach der suche hier...


----------



## Michaelmini (2. Mai 2010)

Ist auch ein netter Verkäufer der nach Deutschland versenden würde.
Das Rad steht schon ein paar Wochen zum Verkauf und ich war kurz davor.... aber hab was anderes begonnen.


robo.le schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Klein-Attitude-...iewItem&pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item19bbef5f23
> 
> diese farbe hab i noch nie gesehen.....
> einer von euch
> ...


----------



## oldschooler (3. Mai 2010)

ich versteh das auch net... wenns en 21er wäre oder starr wäre er längst hier... (ne gossamer-uniklein zu bekommen ist ja in etwa so realistisch die zipgripgesuche vom maxim...)

der preis ist eigentlich gut, die austattung auch... naja,...vllt is die farbe nicht mainstream genug


----------



## Blumenhummer (3. Mai 2010)

Gossamer ist nach meinem Empfinden wesentlich schöner, als viele der typischen Kleinfarben. Leider hapert es in meinem Fall an den beiden von Dir eingangs genannten Punkten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hirschnummer1 (5. Mai 2010)

Noch nicht ganz fertig , aber schon auf einem guten Weg .


MFG

















MFG


----------



## Inigo Montoya (5. Mai 2010)

hirschnummer1 schrieb:


> Noch nicht ganz fertig , aber schon auf einem guten Weg .


nice! die lackierung ist einfach der hammer.
der kopf der sattelstuetze ist verkehrt. die schraube sollte nach hinten zeigen.


----------



## hirschnummer1 (5. Mai 2010)

Inigo Montoya schrieb:


> nice! die lackierung ist einfach der hammer.
> der kopf der sattelstuetze ist verkehrt. die schraube sollte nach hinten zeigen.




danke für den tipp + und die stütze 

MFG


----------



## zaskar-le (5. Mai 2010)

Wird ein schönes Rad. Bleibt der Sattelschnellspanner? Ist das ein Flite aus der Neuauflage?


----------



## pago79 (5. Mai 2010)

Sehr schön geworden
Die Zugverlegung hätte man noch etwas Lackschonender ausführen können.
Wenn es so bleiben soll bitte neue Schutzbapperl an den richtigen Stellen ans Steuerrohr.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## hirschnummer1 (5. Mai 2010)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Wird ein schönes Rad. Bleibt der Sattelschnellspanner? Ist das ein Flite aus der Neuauflage?




Ja ich mag mein Klein 2Rad auch  

Doppel Ja zu deinen Fragen .

Die türkise Twister Family erhält demnächst 4 fachen Zuwachs 

Konnte noch ein Set für meine kommendes AttiGator Projekt ergattern  

Und der Flite ist ein billiger Retro :-(

MFG


----------



## pwriter (5. Mai 2010)

wirklich sehr geil!!!   sea&sky ist und bleibt die geilste farbe. 


ich würde allerdings eine schwarze stütze verbauen und den sattelschnelspanner tauschen.


PS:
wenn du es mal über hast, bitte pn...


----------



## hirschnummer1 (5. Mai 2010)

pago79 schrieb:


> Sehr schön geworden
> Die Zugverlegung hätte man noch etwas Lackschonender ausführen können.
> Wenn es so bleiben soll bitte neue Schutzbapperl an den richtigen Stellen ans Steuerrohr.
> 
> ...




Welche nimmst du dafür ? Danke für den Tipp !!



MFG


----------



## CarstenB (5. Mai 2010)

schoenes attitude! verleg doch die zuege ueber kreuz im unterrohr, dann beruehren sie den lenkkopf nicht und dann sind auch keine aufkleber noetig. und ich wuerde den plastik spacer unter dem mc2 auch so hoch wie moeglich setzen. so schneidet er in die schweissnaht vom rahmen ein. das kann auf dauer sehr unschoen werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pago79 (5. Mai 2010)

Gibt es im gut sortierten Radladen als vorgeschnittene Bögen für kleines Geld.
Oder mit gewichtigem Namen für großes Geld
http://www3.hibike.de/main.php?sessionID=C6456faa6be452f6b0a492cd6f6267079&method=m_product&productID=S057bbde5f160601b4df8f42eee38aa74

Gruß
Lars


----------



## hirschnummer1 (5. Mai 2010)

Danke Carsten 

und ich wuerde den plastik spacer unter dem mc2 auch so hoch wie moeglich setzen


Wie geht das ? 

MFG


----------



## CarstenB (5. Mai 2010)

der schaft scheint recht kurz zu sein daher geht da nicht allzuviel. muesstest den MC2 etwas hoeher montieren wenn das noch sicher moeglich ist. als notloesung koenntest du das loch innen im spacer groesser machen, so dass er nicht mehr auf dem gabelschaft klemmt. dann wuerde er sich wenigstens nicht mit drehen.


----------



## hirschnummer1 (6. Mai 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> der schaft scheint recht kurz zu sein daher geht da nicht allzuviel. muesstest den MC2 etwas hoeher montieren wenn das noch sicher moeglich ist. als notloesung koenntest du das loch innen im spacer groesser machen, so dass er nicht mehr auf dem gabelschaft klemmt. dann wuerde er sich wenigstens nicht mit drehen.





hab nachgesehen , das ist nur der spacer ein wenig verrutscht 

mfg


----------



## Shamus (6. Mai 2010)




----------



## maka82 (6. Mai 2010)

nice. Adroit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenB (6. Mai 2010)

ist auf dem mittleren foto doch klar zu erkennen dass es kein (echtes) adroit ist


----------



## Klein-Holgi (7. Mai 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> ist auf dem mittleren foto doch klar zu erkennen dass es kein (echtes) adroit ist



Dass Carsten das am Unterrohr erkennt, ist ja klar , unsereins muss erst nochmal im Post 2311 nachschauen Aber es ist nichtmal als Adroit lackiert, was aber bei dieser Schönheit nichts-aber auch gar nichts ausmacht!!!
Ein Nightstorm wie aus dem Ei gepellt

@hirschnummer1: Dir hat Carsten doch auch schon den Tipp gegeben: Züge müssen gekreuzt werden! Vom rechten Schalthebel gehts immer links ins Unterrohr bzw. das wäre auch bei außen verlegten Zügen nicht anders: Von rechts der Zug geht links am Rahmen lang (und annersrum)


----------



## Shamus (7. Mai 2010)




----------



## maka82 (7. Mai 2010)

realy nice. But what a MC2 LVE is this??


----------



## Klein-Holgi (7. Mai 2010)

This is absolutely GREAT!!!!!

It is little irritating that there is a blue steerer because one expect a black MC2, but this really fits the rest perfectly!!!

I nearly can´t complete my post because I have to look at these pictures again and again and again....

Great photos/pictures also!!

You are really going to ride this??

In german I would say. Neid ist die höchste Form der Anerkennung...und ich bin sehr neidisch!!!

@Maka82: Seems to be a combination of MTB-MC2 and Klein-roadbike-stem?? shamus???


----------



## Inigo Montoya (7. Mai 2010)

the stem is some sort of prototype. at least thats what the original seller in the ebay auction stated.
love it!


----------



## Shamus (7. Mai 2010)

No ebay on this bike...
It was found from Craiglist and owner has been Klein employee. He told that stem is prototype. I welded noodle for it and painted it black.
Bike was bought from original owner by one Retrobike-forum member and after few weeks he sold it to me.
This is original build...


----------



## Myxin (7. Mai 2010)

Shamus, 

 great looking bike


----------



## CarstenB (7. Mai 2010)

nice. great job on the stem!!


----------



## reddevil72 (11. Mai 2010)

@shamus: no comment. each wouldn't fit your perfect bike. 
just great. congrats.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Myxin (15. Mai 2010)

Der Bullbar ist nun Geschichte.....


----------



## lars030 (15. Mai 2010)

Sieht echt sehr schick aus.


----------



## wtb_rider (16. Mai 2010)

hallo zusammen,

wie ja einge mitbekommen haben gab es vor einiger zeit ein schmuckstück sondergleichen im basar.
ich hatte nun das glück dieses rahmenkit erwerben zu dürfen. nachdem es gestern geregnet hat wie aus kübeln, konnte ich guten gewissens den montageständer aus dem keller holen und alle bis dato angesammelten einzelteile zu einem zusammenfügen.

heute hatte ich ein klein treffen "pdm west" ins leben gerufen und das ist dabei raus gekommen.

























das wars fürs erste.
wenn etwas mehr zeit ist werde ich mich um schönere bilder kümmern. 
gruss kay

an dieser stelle tausend dank an alle die mich mit teilen versorgt haben.
aber an erster stelle natürlich carsten.  
ich werde es in ehren halten.


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (16. Mai 2010)

...schnieke 

Gruß
Marco


----------



## CarstenB (16. Mai 2010)




----------



## kadaverfleisch (16. Mai 2010)

Kay,

wann kann ich ES sehen, fühlen, schmecken, riechen, fahren....

Auf Lauer liegender
Micha


----------



## elsepe (16. Mai 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ES-/250624462711?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item3a5a61cf77

ES hast du dann wohl erst mal verpasst


----------



## Mathes66 (16. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

war die Tage mit meinen Schätzchen unterwegs:


----------



## CarstenB (17. Mai 2010)

faehrst du die beide? passen groessenmaessig irgendwie ueberhaupt nicht zu dem selben fahrer. fuer moonrise gibt's aber auf jeden fall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maka82 (17. Mai 2010)

falls dir das moonrise doch mal zu groß vorkommen sollte  Wäre was für meine Freundin, passend zu


----------



## Mathes66 (17. Mai 2010)

Fahre nur noch das Moonrise. Das 92er ist definitv zu klein. War ein klassischer Fehlkauf. Hatte nicht mehr an die kleinspezifischen Maße gedacht als ich das Rad erwarb. In der Artikelbeschreibung stand 48 cm und das ist normalerweise das absolute Minimum für meine Größe. So darf es jetzt immer meine bessere Hälfte bewegen und sie war sehr begeistert.


----------



## Mathes66 (17. Mai 2010)

@maka82, ne, jetzt ist es bei mir gelandet und ich glaub da will es auch bleiben obwohl es ein schönes Pärchen wär.


----------



## reddevil72 (17. Mai 2010)

@wtb-rider: wo hast du denn das wetter aufgetrieben... bei uns regnet es gefühlt seit wochen. mein pinni schreit förmlich nach einer ausfahrt an der sonne. dann endlich ein paar anständige fotos...


----------



## reddevil72 (17. Mai 2010)

@chris & baba: kommt das besser?












Christi schrieb:


> Hi reddevil72,
> 
> schön ist dein Aurora geworden! Ich werde meines etwas blasser aufbauen, komme aber dezeit noch nicht dazu. Wahrscheinlich baue ich erst noch ein Mountain Klein auf.
> 
> ...


----------



## Christi (18. Mai 2010)

...jawoll, das sind halt Reifen! Bin scho gespannt auf neue Fotos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (18. Mai 2010)

reddevil72 schrieb:


>



Gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## lars030 (18. Mai 2010)

Echt Hammer 
Demnächst kommen auch endlich von mir und meinem Pinni


----------



## Inigo Montoya (20. Mai 2010)

gerade druebergestolpert - das mantra mit mc2:


----------



## maka82 (20. Mai 2010)

in painted Desert, schick


----------



## CarstenB (20. Mai 2010)

den test vom PD mantra pro hat wundel mal abgetippt

http://www.wundel.com/testbericht3.html


----------



## Blumenhummer (20. Mai 2010)

Der Anblick des Mantras verdirbt einem ja die Freude an dieser wunderbaren Farbe.


----------



## Inigo Montoya (20. Mai 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> den test vom PD mantra pro hat wundel mal abgetippt
> 
> http://www.wundel.com/testbericht3.html



danke fuer den hinweis. das wird die abendlektuere


----------



## reddevil72 (22. Mai 2010)

Skinwalls fehlen noch... habe die Sonne trotzdem mal genutzt, mehr im Album.
enjoy


----------



## höhenangst (24. Mai 2010)

hab heute bei dem super Wetter bessere Bilder von meinem Pulse gemacht , aber seht selbst 










































schönen Feiertag noch


----------



## divergent! (25. Mai 2010)

auch wenn ich fast nur ssp fahre...um die schalterei beneide ich dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ClassicLine (27. Mai 2010)

mein neuer Klein"er" zuwachs


----------



## reddevil72 (27. Mai 2010)

Na da können wir ja fast Brüderschaft trinken. Die pinken Leitungen sind für mich etwas zu viel aber sonst cool. Was ist das für ein Jahrgang?


----------



## CarstenB (27. Mai 2010)

ClassicLine schrieb:


> mein neuer zu kleiner zuwachs



faehrst du das so?


----------



## ClassicLine (27. Mai 2010)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Na da können wir ja fast Brüderschaft trinken. Die pinken Leitungen sind für mich etwas zu viel aber sonst cool. Was ist das für ein Jahrgang?


 
ja erst ne brüderliche aufahrt und dann ein alkohlfries erdingerJa die Leitungen sind Extrem Pink!Da brauch man schon gutes selbstvertrauen wenn man im die fussgängerzonen langfährt, alle gucken so und grinsen^^


----------



## Klein-Holgi (27. Mai 2010)

ClassicLine schrieb:


> ja erst ne brüderliche aufahrt und dann ein alkohlfries erdingerJa die Leitungen sind Extrem Pink!Da brauch man schon gutes selbstvertrauen wenn man im die fussgängerzonen langfährt, alle gucken so und grinsen^^



...und ich wollte grad sagen: schw...äh.. coole Zughüllen... Gefällt

Bedenken hätte ich eher mit der Sattelstütze...wie lang ist das Teil?? Das sollte grob geschätzt 50cm lang sein, sonst: Armer Rahmen!


----------



## CarstenB (27. Mai 2010)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Jahrgang?



1992 Magenta-UltraViolet fade


----------



## ClassicLine (27. Mai 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> 1992 Magenta-UltraViolet fade


 
ja richtig, angeblich gabs die kombination nur *Exclusiv für den deutschen Importeur Storck Bike Tech *


----------



## CarstenB (27. Mai 2010)

andersrum war's standard in 92, also vorne poerpel und hinten pink


----------



## ClassicLine (27. Mai 2010)

hier noch mal bilder, ist halt ungeputzt gerade, habe es über pfingsten mal schön ausgefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ClassicLine (27. Mai 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> andersrum war's standard in 92, also vorne poerpel und hinten pink


 

schönes pic Carsten.

ich hätte da gerne die gabel. ich habs so gekauft wie auf den bildern, habs erst eine woche und wills vielleicht mit der klassischen stargabel zurückbauen


----------



## maka82 (28. Mai 2010)

die Klingel ist DAS Highlight


----------



## bikemann1 (28. Mai 2010)

Das stimmt, die Klingel in Rahmenfarbe ist echt nicht schlecht. Ich suche  noch eine in Backfire .


----------



## reddevil72 (28. Mai 2010)

ClassicLine schrieb:


> ja erst ne brüderliche aufahrt und dann ein alkohlfries erdingerJa die Leitungen sind Extrem Pink!Da brauch man schon gutes selbstvertrauen wenn man im die fussgängerzonen langfährt, alle gucken so und grinsen^^


 

wie wenn man pinke leitungen bräuchte um mit den kleins dieser zeit die blicke auf sich zu ziehen. aber c2-freies bier geht dann gar nicht...


----------



## maka82 (28. Mai 2010)

bikemann1 schrieb:


> Das stimmt, die Klingel in Rahmenfarbe ist echt nicht schlecht. Ich suche  noch eine in Backfire .



wenns mit dem Sea&Sky iiiiirgendwann mal klappt, hab ich schon was auf Lager


----------



## Nightstorm95 (28. Mai 2010)

Vollmond ?

Richtig ... war heute um 01:07:18 Uhr MESZ.





Danke ... für einhundert (100) IBC-Forumsseiten "KLEINe Galerie"
&
schööönes WE ... Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxim-DD (28. Mai 2010)

Nightstorm95 schrieb:


> Vollmond ?
> 
> Richtig ... war heute um 01:07:18 Uhr MESZ.
> 
> ...





, de ronny


----------



## Klein-Holgi (29. Mai 2010)

Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja auch noch auf Seite 100??

Dafür hab ich mir doch extra was aufgehoben:
SEA & SKY VOLLAUSSTATTUNG...(wer die passende Gabel noch sehen will, muss in meinem Album bisschen rumsuchen...aber aus Gründen der Bequemlichkeit doch lieber die Mag mit long travel)
Da sind auch noch gaaaanz viele Bilder von diesem Bike, aber ich will den echten Klassiker-Freunden in der Galerie nicht zuviel zumuten...
...denn klassisch ist nicht mehr viel dran. Aber wenigstens ist die Magura nicht im Rahmen verlegt und wenn irgendwo eine Gabel auftaucht, was ich nicht glaube, dann ist noch nichts verloren. 

Aber leicht ist es mit der KMC SL Kette und der titannitrierten Kassette, den Tune Spannern und den XTR-Teilen. Und wenn "echte" Laufräder und nicht diese wachsweichen Infernos drauf sind, dann kann mans locker am kleinen Finger tragen....aber da es eher in die Kategorie "Stehrad" statt Fahrrad fällt, ist das auch nicht weiter tragisch...

Also Luft anhalten. Augen zu und durch...(sorry...nur Handybilder)


----------



## gringo_sana (29. Mai 2010)

Hallo an das Forum , 

hier wollte ich auch mal par Bilder von meinem Unikat - Liebling reinstellen


----------



## maxim-DD (29. Mai 2010)

@Klein-Holgi - endlich auchmal einer, der nen LRS an sein KLEIN macht



> Aber leicht ist es mit der KMC SL Kette und der titannitrierten Kassette, den Tune Spannern und den XTR-Teilen. Und wenn "echte" Laufräder und nicht diese wachsweichen Infernos drauf sind, dann kann mans locker am kleinen Finger tragen....aber da es eher in die Kategorie "Stehrad" statt Fahrrad fällt, ist das auch nicht weiter tragisch...


und deine SHANNON, denke mal ne 500 mm, Stütze schlägt beim gewicht auch kräftig zu buche, oder?

, de ronny


----------



## maxim-DD (29. Mai 2010)

gringo_sana schrieb:


> Hallo an das Forum ,
> 
> hier wollte ich auch mal par Bilder von meinem Unikat - Liebling reinstellen



in irgendeinem auktions-haus hab ich das doch vor kurzem gesehen, überleg

komm net mehr drauf.

jedenfalls, finde ich, hat die gabel zuviel federweg, ODER?

de ronny


----------



## Klein-Holgi (29. Mai 2010)

maxim-DD schrieb:


> @Klein-Holgi - endlich auchmal einer, der nen LRS an sein KLEIN macht
> 
> 
> und deine SHANNON, denke mal ne 500 mm, Stütze schlägt beim gewicht auch kräftig zu buche, oder?
> ...



Also wenn das Bike rumsteht, dann ist ne Syncros drin. Also die richtige passende (zeitlich) mit Buchstaben waagerecht auf der Stütze. Allerdings habe ich da nur ne 300er, die ist zum Fahren zu kurz. Die auf dem Bild ist eine 350er Thomson Elite. Es sieht vielleicht nur auf dem Bild so komisch aus. Sie schaut genau 22cm aus dem Rahmen und ist damit genau noch 5cm unterhalb des Oberrohrs im Sitzrohr....sollte eigentlich nichts passieren...
Daher: Das einzig schwere sind die Magura (HS33-wennschon Stilbruch, dann richtig!) und die Infernos. Der Rest ist alles aus der leichten Ecke. Normal ist ein Bontrager Race X-Lite Tubeless montiert (aber den habe ich grad mal fürs Palomino ausgeliehen, um die 11 kg zu knacken). Ich schätze mal mit Cantis könnte es bei 8,xx liegen.

PS: Das mit dem LRS ist ernst gemeint??? Hier? Im Classicbereich???

Ach so: Zur weiteren Info: Die Infernos sind natürlich selbst lackiert, mit nach Augenmaß gemischtem Lack und mit einer Airbrush aufgetragen. Aber alles zum Rumstehen. Keine Grundierung, nur eine Schicht Klarlack usw...Abriebfest ist was anderes....


----------



## gringo_sana (29. Mai 2010)

zitat:  finde ich, hat die gabel zuviel federweg, ODER?

Ja da hast recht ist aber nicht so schlimm 100mm Luft Gabel das ist OK 

Mann gewöhnt sich drann


----------



## CarstenB (29. Mai 2010)

das muessen wir nun aber nicht schon wieder durch kauen oder?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=433801


----------



## Myxin (30. Mai 2010)

Nach Lenas ESC-Sieg ist auch das noch zu verkraften......


----------



## gringo_sana (30. Mai 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> das muessen wir nun aber nicht schon wieder durch kauen oder?
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=433801




Carsten , brauchst du ja nicht wenn du kein interesse hast , 

Bitte Lösch deinen beitrag und  Gut ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-BEND (30. Mai 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> faehrst du das so?


Bezieht sich diese Frage auf die Ausstattung, Farbgestaltung
oder Rahmenhöhe ?


----------



## CarstenB (30. Mai 2010)

S-BEND schrieb:


> Bezieht sich diese Frage auf die Ausstattung, Farbgestaltung
> oder Rahmenhöhe ?



auf die rahmengroesse.


----------



## lars030 (30. Mai 2010)

Hier mal meins zur Abwechslung.Ist noch nicht im Edellook,aber das wird noch


----------



## höhenangst (30. Mai 2010)

das Rad sieht doch schön klassisch und edel aus so in schwarz - silbern , da gibts doch nichts zu verbessern, ausser die Stütze etwas weiter raus


----------



## lars030 (30. Mai 2010)

Ne das hat ja seinen Grund.Bin nicht so gross....mag sein das der Rahmen ein wenig zu gross ist,aber vom Fahrempfinden bin ich einfach nur begeistert.Ziel ist es aber irgentwann mal einen in 18Zoll zu haben.





P.s Dachte schon es fällt jemanden auf,wie besch... die Stütze aussieht.
Such halt eine,wo der Schriftzug nicht so lang ist


----------



## Klein-Holgi (30. Mai 2010)

sorry...das soll jetzt nicht bösartig klingen, aber kommst Du überhaupt an den Lenker? Das ist echt sehr ungewöhnlich, dass jemand die Stütze so weit im Rahmen hat. Andersrum haben wir viel häufiger, dass jemand mit riesigem Auszug fährt...
Ich würde an Deiner Stelle wirklich nach einem passenden Rahmen suchen!


----------



## maka82 (30. Mai 2010)

oder nen anderen Vorbau/Lenker und mir die LVE verkaufen  (Spaß )
Ist das eigentlich"pearl-black"? Sieht so n bissl danach aus


----------



## maxim-DD (30. Mai 2010)

lars030 schrieb:


> Hier mal meins zur Abwechslung.Ist noch nicht im Edellook,aber das wird noch



die kurbelgarnitur würd ich noch gegen ne 900er tauschen und vielleicht weisse brems- & schalthüllen noch verbauen. dann 

de ronny


----------



## maxim-DD (30. Mai 2010)

maka82 schrieb:


> oder nen anderen Vorbau/Lenker und mir die LVE verkaufen  (Spaß )


sicher an dich? ich such doch och noch ene

de ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maka82 (30. Mai 2010)

nene, kannst sie haben


----------



## lars030 (30. Mai 2010)

Mit der Grösse hab ich echt kein Problem.Im Gegenteil.Wiegesagt ich komm damit wunderbar zurecht.Eine Xtr900ér kommt auch noch ran.Das einzigste was mir noch fehlt ist halt eine Sattelstütze, wo der Schriftzug nicht so lang ist Ne alte xt oder eine Xtr in silber wär perfekt.Vielleicht hat ja jemand noch so ein Schätzchen übrig.


Gruss Lars


P.s Das mit den weissen Schaltzügen etc kommt auch noch.Hab nur das Problem,das ich noch keinen 
Laden gefunden hat,der sich mit Kleins noch auskennt.Deswegen auch das Chaos mit den Zügen am Lenker(sollen ja ,wie ich gehört habe über kreuz verlegt werden)


----------



## maxim-DD (30. Mai 2010)

weisse züge für B & S gibts och bei mir



> (sollen ja ,wie ich gehört habe über kreuz verlegt werden)


 ja sieht schöner aus

KLEINer scherz am rande,
der KLEINe lars könnte die lve ja auch nach hinten drehen, sieht dann aber mist auch, aber er kommt besser an seinen lenker
nichst so ernst nehmen lars


----------



## lars030 (30. Mai 2010)

Danke aber wo ich die herbekomme weis ich schon.Das Prob ist ,das ich selbst keine Ahnung habe wie man das richtig verlegt etc.Und das einstelln erst
Und einen guten Bikeladen zu finden ist irgentwie schwer geworden im grossen Berlin.Hab jetzt schon mehrere durch und bin nicht wirklich zufrieden

Gruss Lars


P.s Heheheeh nene Du ..ick habe sellber einen Vorzüglichen Humor(dazu gehört auch,sich selbst nicht so ernst zu nehmen)


----------



## lars030 (31. Mai 2010)

@maka: Ist Gloss Black.
Leider sieht mans net so gut,aber speziell auf dem Oberrohr sind (für mich) deftige Lackschäaden hatte mich auch schon hier im Forum durchgelesen(Repaints etc.).Aber ich bin eher der Typ der das Original bevorzugt.Frag mich nur, wie die Lackschäden zustande gekommen sind

Gruss Lars


----------



## Armino (1. Juni 2010)

hallo, jetzt hier mal meine 2 adroits die ich beide leider längst verkauft habe...
1) 92er in gator neu gekauft 92 und dann auf originale klein rock shox und lve ohne noodle nachgerüstet beim zebisch in münchen für nochmal fast 2000 dm 
leider nie wieder gesehen...
2) 93er in moonrise gebraucht gekauft als singlespeed mit 7,8 kilo aufgebaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maka82 (1. Juni 2010)

i love moonrise


----------



## maxim-DD (1. Juni 2010)

und das Moonrise nochmal richtig aufpolieren 

leider immer nur auf den Adroit & Attitude

ich hät es doch lieber auf nem Pulse

, de ronny


----------



## Myxin (1. Juni 2010)

An dem Gator-Adroit sieht man recht gut, daß die Lackierung nur dann richtig zur Geltung kommt, wenn das komplette Programm, also Vorbau und Gabel auch entsprechend in der Rahmenfarbe vorhanden sind....

Ich finds jedenfalls nicht schön.......


----------



## Armino (1. Juni 2010)

hier mein 91er pinnacle in flare 

gekauft 91 neu und vor 2 jahren verkauft-fotos sind vom aktuellen besitzer-sattelstütze und sattel sowie pedale hat er getauscht-
ich hatte ne syncros mit blauem flite und crupi titan pedale


----------



## Armino (1. Juni 2010)

Myxin schrieb:


> An dem Gator-Adroit sieht man recht gut, daß die Lackierung nur dann richtig zur Geltung kommt, wenn das komplette Programm, also Vorbau und Gabel auch entsprechend in der Rahmenfarbe vorhanden sind....
> 
> Ich finds jedenfalls nicht schön.......



ich finde spengle laufräder an nem klein  auch nicht schön...


----------



## Myxin (1. Juni 2010)

Mein Rad steht aber gerade nicht zur Debatte.


----------



## kailinds (1. Juni 2010)

maka82 schrieb:


> i love moonrise



Ja, eine Moonrise Adroit wäre super Geil!


----------



## robo.le (1. Juni 2010)

hast du vll auch ein aufgebautes bild vom moonrise

ich find gator auch sehr geil aber in der zusammenstellung ist es auch nicht unbedingt mein ding


----------



## Armino (1. Juni 2010)

robo.le schrieb:


> hast du vll auch ein aufgebautes bild vom moonrise
> 
> ich find gator auch sehr geil aber in der zusammenstellung ist es auch nicht unbedingt mein ding



nein leider keine fotos mehr..meine festplatte hat sich vor 2 jahren verabschiedet und alle fotos der letzten 10 jahre waren weg,das foto hatte ich noch auf nem anderen rechner...

das ich heute den gator so lassen würde ist doch klar!
nur damals war das rad zum fahren da und mit federgabel deutlich angenehmer! man´konnte die klein rock shox zeitnah nur so bestellen wenn man nicht monate warten wollte und es sah dann mit der gator lve komisch aus...deshalb! aber ich fands damals cool


----------



## robo.le (1. Juni 2010)

Armino schrieb:


> nein leider keine fotos mehr..meine festplatte hat sich vor 2 jahren verabschiedet und alle fotos der letzten 10 jahre waren weg,das foto hatte ich noch auf nem anderen rechner...
> 
> das ich heute den gator so lassen würde ist doch klar!
> nur damals war das rad zum fahren da und mit federgabel deutlich angenehmer! man´konnte die klein rock shox zeitnah nur so bestellen wenn man nicht monate warten wollte und es sah dann mit der gator lve komisch aus...deshalb! aber ich fands damals cool



dann verbuchen wir das mal als KLEINe große jugendsünde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Armino (1. Juni 2010)

nun gut...


----------



## robo.le (1. Juni 2010)

stylische nike's

und was würden wir alle heut für so adroit geben


----------



## CarstenB (1. Juni 2010)

das ist doch sicher Patrick's ehemaliges Moonrise Adroit. hab ich glaube ich schon mal weiter vorne geposted


----------



## Armino (1. Juni 2010)

genau-immer schön von rechts weil links die dulle war


----------



## hirschnummer1 (3. Juni 2010)

Die neuen KLEIN Zubehör Teile treffen nach und nach ein ......

- Neuer Satz Klein Death Grip

- Neuer Satz Klein Instinct Grips


----------



## CarstenB (3. Juni 2010)

du weisst, dass das die repro Death Grips sind, die es ab 2000 oder 2001 gab? Sind m.E. fuer ein altes Klein nicht wirklich stilvoll.


----------



## hirschnummer1 (3. Juni 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> du weisst, dass das die repro Death Grips sind, die es ab 2000 oder 2001 gab? Sind m.E. fuer ein altes Klein nicht wirklich stilvoll.




ja weiß ich , mir persönlich gefallen sie gut


----------



## maka82 (3. Juni 2010)

hirschnummer1 schrieb:


> mir persönlich gefallen sie gut


und das ist ja eigentlich die Hauptsache


----------



## CarstenB (3. Juni 2010)

ich weiss nicht - es gab mal eine zeit, da ging es hier um die raeder und nicht um's ego. 

davon abgesehen sind es schon gute reifen und zum fahren allemal besser als die originalen death grips. aber fuer ein sammelrad wirken sie einfach wie gewollt und nicht gekonnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc2610 (3. Juni 2010)

Hoffe es klappt mit den Fotos.

Ein Kleines Gruppenbild. Das Team nutze ich seit längerer Zeit für den Weg zur Arbeit, das Schwarze wartet noch auf den Aufbau (irgandwann mal) das rote ist vor einigen Tagen über´n großen Teich geschwommen (oder geflogen) und als SS aufgebaut.
Auch wenn´s keine der populären "must have" Farbkombis ist, gefallen sie mir, auch wenn an der Ausstattung sicherlich noch Verbesserungsbedarf besteht.

Let´s go playing in the dirt, Gruß,
Marc


----------



## maka82 (3. Juni 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> es gab mal eine zeit, da ging es hier um die raeder und nicht um's ego.


----------



## hirschnummer1 (3. Juni 2010)

maka82 schrieb:


>





ich muss sagen , es ist schon echt der hammer , wie egoistisch meine klein repro reifen sind ..............


----------



## CarstenB (3. Juni 2010)

ich hab zwar egoistisch nicht erwaehnt aber was genau war der beweggrund, die reifen hier zu posten?


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (3. Juni 2010)

Es stand Klein drauf...


----------



## hirschnummer1 (3. Juni 2010)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Es stand Klein drauf...





ja , so war das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (3. Juni 2010)

Er hat lediglich die Reifen zeitlich eingeordnet, ich weiss nicht was daran so ....sein soll


----------



## schnegg314 (4. Juni 2010)

...und nun beruhigen wir uns wieder und erfreuen uns an den wirklich wichtigen Dingen dieser Welt 

​


----------



## hirschnummer1 (5. Juni 2010)

Mal das wunderbare Wetter ausgenutzt . Grüße aus dem schönen Oberbayern


----------



## maka82 (5. Juni 2010)




----------



## maxim-DD (5. Juni 2010)

hirschnummer1 schrieb:


> Mal das wunderbare Wetter ausgenutzt . Grüße aus dem schönen Oberbayern



hast dir dein KLEIN mit soviel teuren teilen in hau ruck aktionen zusammen gestellt, aber bitte um entschuldigung, 
aber das ringle zeugs, der flite und die sattelstütze gehen nun mal gar net.


----------



## hirschnummer1 (5. Juni 2010)

Genau diese Teile wollte ich an MEINEM Klein sehen , weil sie mir gefallen . 

Dazu kommt jetzt noch ein türkiser Ringle LRS 

Finde es wunderschön 

MFG


----------



## Inigo Montoya (5. Juni 2010)

hirschnummer1 schrieb:


> Genau diese Teile wollte ich an MEINEM Klein sehen , weil sie mir gefallen .
> 
> Dazu kommt jetzt noch ein türkiser Ringle LRS
> 
> ...


die ringle moby ist verkehrt. der buegel gehoert nach vorne.
schoenes rad!


----------



## Shamus (6. Juni 2010)




----------



## RetroRocky (6. Juni 2010)

Affengeil !!!


----------



## Blumenhummer (6. Juni 2010)

Wow!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxim-DD (6. Juni 2010)

Shamus schrieb:


>


was soll man da noch sagen,

der Finne top`t wieder alles

, de ronny


----------



## Myxin (6. Juni 2010)

maxim-DD schrieb:


> was soll man da noch sagen,
> 
> der Finne top`t wieder alles
> 
> , de ronny


 
Aber wirklich


----------



## ClassicLine (6. Juni 2010)

Shamus schrieb:


>


 
absolut schön, einzigartig atemberaubend....^bitte bitte noch mehr bilder und ich will ein Kind von euch!!!!!


----------



## argh (6. Juni 2010)

Wahnsinn! Sehr sehr beeindruckend!


----------



## Shamus (7. Juni 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## robo.le (7. Juni 2010)

ganz großes kino 


   _____________________________________________________________________________
*SUCHE:* TOP ATTITUDE/ADROIT MC2 *SEA**&SKY* 19"-20" Rahmen/Gabel/LVE-SET oder komplett


----------



## lars030 (7. Juni 2010)

Jo auf jeden Fall "Hammer" die beiden KLEIN´nen.Vor allem die Felgen sind irgentwie mal was ganz anderes.3-farbig oder wirkt das nur so?

Gruss Lars


----------



## maxim-DD (7. Juni 2010)

Shamus schrieb:


> Thanks!



über geschmack, aussehen & farbzusammenstellung lässt sich bekanntlich streiten!

hier nicht.

, wo krammt der das immer nur aus, 

, de ronny


----------



## ClassicLine (7. Juni 2010)

Shamus schrieb:


> Thanks!


 
bei dem Anblick bekomme ich gänsehaut, herzflattern, bluthochdruck.this 2 bikes are the perfection in all details and design! youre a good builder and exciting designer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## obi-wan-mtb (7. Juni 2010)

WOOOW!

Dieser beider storming Kleins sind waaannnssiinn Shamus!
Siehen SUPER aus!


----------



## ClassicLine (7. Juni 2010)

hi Shamus,

deine 2 schmuckstücke sind wunderschön, ich kann mich gar net dran sattsehn.respekt gute arbeit. bittte bitte bitte noch paar bilder von dennen, wir würden uns alle drüber freun


----------



## ClassicLine (7. Juni 2010)

wow konsequent aufgebaut, der eine purple von naben über rahemen und sattelstütze, und der andrer blue. mein herz schlägt für beide sehr, aber für das purple etwas mehr


----------



## CarstenB (7. Juni 2010)

damit nun endgueltig reihenweise die hosen platzen einfach mal hier schauen (da sind die bilder schon eine ganze weile online). das storm ist uebrigens ein repaint 

http://www.oldklein.com/kleinit/Attitude_nightstorm.htm

http://www.oldklein.com/kleinit/AttitudeStormsamu.htm


----------



## Blumenhummer (8. Juni 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> das storm ist uebrigens ein repaint



Was ruhig erwähnt werden darf - respektive sollte...


----------



## obi-wan-mtb (8. Juni 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> damit nun endgueltig reihenweise die hosen platzen einfach mal hier schauen (da sind die bilder schon eine ganze weile online).



Jaja, schon gesehen 
Aber hier mit die beider in ein Bild - doch ganz nett, oder?

Aber du hasst recht:
*Zeit für andere Kleins!*
(und nein, meiner ist noch nicht fertig - ich bin langsam.... haha)


-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michaelmini (9. Juni 2010)

zur abwechslung mal ein KLEIN das auch gefahren wird



Bei den Focus 24H von Duisburg 2007


----------



## lazylarco (9. Juni 2010)

warum fährst du das dolomiti mit moonrise lenker?!


----------



## Myxin (9. Juni 2010)

lazylarco schrieb:


> warum fährst du das dolomiti mit moonrise lenker?!


 
Horizon


----------



## d.a.v.i.d.w. (9. Juni 2010)

Apropos Repaint,

es gibt, glaube ich, einige Beispiele die belegen, dass ein Repaint nicht zwangsläufig sch... aussehen muss  In diesem Fall habe ich den Repaint meines 89er Pinnis sogar klar gekennzeichnet:






[/URL][/IMG]

Gruß
David


----------



## maxim-DD (9. Juni 2010)

lazylarco schrieb:


> warum fährst du das dolomiti mit moonrise lenker?!



weil es an der verfügbarkeit mangelt


----------



## Michaelmini (9. Juni 2010)

maxim-DD schrieb:


> weil es an der verfügbarkeit mangelt



genau


----------



## gibihm (10. Juni 2010)

Mann, Mann, Mann, bei den tollen Fotos traut man sich ja kaum, hier noch irgendwas "Gewöhnliches" zu posten.
Mein NOS Rahmenset Team 1996 ist gestern fertig geworden, XTR900 / XT 737-739 Mix, Campa Stheno Felgen, Judy SL usw.


----------



## Apastoli (10. Juni 2010)

passt schon


----------



## Klein-Holgi (10. Juni 2010)

eben!!  Von den Teilen richtig schön!!! (und jetzt bin ich sogar schneller als Carsten ) : Die Bremszugquerträger müssen flacher...und ich würde sogar die Bremsbeläge weiter außen klemmen...(falls es gefahren werden soll....)


----------



## gibihm (10. Juni 2010)

Die ganzen Feinsteinstellungen macht homerj1 nächste Woche beim Schraubergrillen
Ist nicht so einfach, da die Stheno-Felgenflanken nicht flach, sondern so etwas ausgehöhlt sind und ich glaube, es kommen noch schönere Cable-hanger dran. Bin ja auch noch auf der Suche nach Griffen und Reifen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maka82 (10. Juni 2010)

so eins gibts von mir demnächst auch zu sehen


----------



## Kampfmaschine (11. Juni 2010)

Hat jemand ne Ahnung was so ein Repaint kostet?


----------



## CarstenB (11. Juni 2010)

zwischen umme beim kumpel in der garage und ein paar tausend. kannst du etwas spezifischer sein? jonrock beginnt bei 150 britischen pfunden glaube ich.


----------



## Myxin (11. Juni 2010)

Jon verlangt z.B. für eine Moonrise Lackierung 350 brit. Pfund. 

Maja Arts liegt je nach Aufwand zw. 600 u. 1000


----------



## k.wein (11. Juni 2010)

Nö, Maja Arts lag bei mir bei 470 Euro. 







Gruß.
        Karsten


----------



## Myxin (11. Juni 2010)

Naja, ging damals bei mir auch nicht um eine Klein-Lackierung. Auch war der Aufwand mit Federgabel, Hauptrahmen, Hinterbau und Umlenkwippe auch wesentlich umfangreicher....


----------



## Kampfmaschine (11. Juni 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> zwischen umme beim kumpel in der garage und ein paar tausend. kannst du etwas spezifischer sein? jonrock beginnt bei 150 britischen pfunden glaube ich.



Sorry, meinte die Repaints von JONROCK!

Will mein Brandgeschädigtes Ati Dolo und das Adept wieder in der Originallacke haben.

Danke für die Info CarstenB!


----------



## Stubbyking (13. Juni 2010)

Ich hab da auch noch eins zum Besten. Was jetzt noch fehlt ist eine Sattelstange in purple (Moby oder Tune). Also, wenn jemand eine über hat um dieses KLEINe Kunstwerk zu vervollständigen, würd ich mich über Angebote freuen.  sonst noch Tips zum noch schicker machen???


----------



## reddevil72 (13. Juni 2010)

Neue Töne. Da machen die Oldschooler ja richtig Werbung für repaints... Gibt ein paar schöne Beispiele.

Nice stuff.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pago79 (13. Juni 2010)

Schickes Moonrise Stubbyking , obwohl mir manches seltsam vertraut vor kommt





Gruß
Lars


----------



## magas (14. Juni 2010)

@ stubbyking

cooles bike - das farbkonzept taugt mir  

mal eine frage zu den reifen (maxxis ?), wie fahren die sich denn, der gummi schaut schon etwas verhärtet aus


----------



## spengleschieber (14. Juni 2010)

da ist aber jemand früh aufgestanden!


----------



## Apastoli (14. Juni 2010)

pago79 schrieb:


> Schickes Moonrise Stubbyking , obwohl mir manches seltsam vertraut vor kommt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

wunder wunder schön

muhaha wie gerne hätte ich dieses klein 
einfach wünderschön
den rest am purple zeug habe ich ja auch noch zum verbauen
wennns nur meins währe dannn..........................
ich freu mich für dich


----------



## pago79 (14. Juni 2010)

Vielen dank Apastoli


----------



## BlackMax (14. Juni 2010)

Traumräder - da steht mit das Wasser in den Augen. Wenn ich die guten Stücke so sehe, fühle ich mich wie bei der Geburt meines ersten Kindes . . .

Trotzdem immer wieder interessant zu sehen, wie die Bikes aus der BUCHT den Weg hierher finden ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stubbyking (15. Juni 2010)

magas schrieb:


> @ stubbyking
> 
> cooles bike - das farbkonzept taugt mir
> 
> mal eine frage zu den reifen (maxxis ?), wie fahren die sich denn, der gummi schaut schon etwas verhärtet aus



Die Maxxis sind noch ok. Fahren sich noch recht gut und ist kaum Verhärtung zu spüren. Allerdings stinken die sobald die in Berührung mit der Straße kommen. Hab noch Tioga Amber liegen, aber ich dachte die schütze ich erstmal bissl vorm berliner Straßendreck  

grüße


----------



## Stubbyking (15. Juni 2010)

BlackMax schrieb:


> Traumräder - da steht mit das Wasser in den Augen. Wenn ich die guten Stücke so sehe, fühle ich mich wie bei der Geburt meines ersten Kindes . . .
> 
> Trotzdem immer wieder interessant zu sehen, wie die Bikes aus der BUCHT den Weg hierher finden ;-)



na wenn sich in Deutschland keiner von seinen Kleins trennen will muss man halt den komplizierten Weg gehen. Und wenigstens kann ich behaupten, dass mein Klein fließend englisch kann  

 Aber der Weg ist das Ziel, auch wenn einem die dadurch mittlerweile investierte Gesamtsumme schon mal zum heulen bringen kann


----------



## der_schwabe (15. Juni 2010)

Hallo KLEIN-Fans!

Da hier meist "Standbilder"  gezeigt werden, waren u.a. Zingel und ich am Wochenende in Albstadt beim 1. Retro Bike Marathon und haben die alten Räder etwas an die Luft gelassen.

Hier ein  Foto von unterwegs:






Leider konnte ich die von Zingel nicht hochladen - vermutlich menschliches Versagen meinerseits?!

Vielleicht sind 2011 noch mehr am Start???

Grüsse
der_schwabe


----------



## CarstenB (15. Juni 2010)

schon erledigt 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=297627&page=36


----------



## Armino (18. Juni 2010)

hier mal mein neues quantum pro in burgundy-mein erstes in der farbe und in echt wirklich ein traum-hatte schon echt viele mc1 kleins aber die neueren töne sind 

bis auf meinen carbon flite und die ringle ti stix noch alles dura ace vom vorbesitzer bzw erstkauf...

ein paar von euch werden es die woche bei ebay beobachtet haben


----------



## DeadandGone (18. Juni 2010)

SSP


----------



## pwriter (18. Juni 2010)

0 grad lve´s in der passenden farbe sind ja nicht gerade häufig zu finden.

also muß man sich selber helfen:

als erstes eine alte abgeranzte schwarze 0 grad lve besorgt. die mit 85 % ameisensäure entlackt und blessuren mit spachtel ausgebessert. 
eine ersatz-noodle war auch gefunden - angescheißt und mit spachtel verfüllt. der rohling war also fertig.















dann ging es an die farbgestalltung. da die jungs von maja-art bereits auch storm-modelle lackiert haben, schickte ich nach kurzer rücksprache die lve zu ihnen.
das ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen, wie ich finde.
nun noch den passenden mc2 schriftzug besorgen und ich kann (erstmal) damit leben.















leider kein original, wird aber sicher ihren dienst tun, bis mir die passende über den weg läuft.


----------



## divergent! (18. Juni 2010)

aber auf jedenfall ne super arbeit. die noodle hätte noch etwas länger gekonnt dann würde es fast nicht auffallen.

ich würde mir da die suche nach nem original sparen...sieht doch top aus.


----------



## maka82 (19. Juni 2010)

da könnte ich ja glatt in die Versuchung geraten, mein 96 Team komplett in meiner lieblingsfarbe Sea&Sky um zu lackieren


----------



## lazylarco (19. Juni 2010)

Mach doch! 
Lohnt sich auf alle Fälle!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldschooler (19. Juni 2010)

wenns das aus deinem fotoalbum ist, dann gehört dann hast ne ordentliche watschn verdient... neulack nur im äußersten notfall! und dein team sieht zumindest auf dem bild aus wie geleckt...


----------



## maka82 (19. Juni 2010)

Hab ich auch nicht ernsthaft vor  Zustand ist tatsächlich neuwertigst


----------



## lazylarco (19. Juni 2010)

Poste kurz mal nur nen Ebaylink,
weiß dass es nicht gut ist, da man nicht lange darauf zugreifen kann,
aber vielleicht macht sich jemand die Mühe 
die Bilder hier hohzuladen, bin grad auf dem Sprung...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320550553761&ssPageName=ADME:B:SSE:1123

Hier wird grad nen Quantum Race im Design der US Flagge angeboten.
Schaut mMn. Hammer aus!
Wenn nicht der hohe Preis, würde ich mir das Teil sofort unter den Nagel reißen...


----------



## CarstenB (19. Juni 2010)

weder klassik noch mtb. wehe, jemand posted das hier


----------



## divergent! (19. Juni 2010)

naja ist was für die patriotenfreakfraktion.........nix was man haben muss


----------



## k.wein (20. Juni 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320550553761&ssPageName=ADME:B:SSE:1123

Ich bin ja wirklich ein Fan von Klein Rennrädern und habe auch ein paar.
Aber das :kotz::kotz:

Gruß.
      Karsten


----------



## Stadtkind (20. Juni 2010)

lazylarco schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320550553761&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1123



Also ich find das Bike schon ziemlich funky!!


----------



## Blumenhummer (20. Juni 2010)

Die Patriotlackierung ist in dieser Ausprägung absolut nicht mein Fall. Der Blauanteil ist viel zu groß. Da wäre weniger - beispielsweise nur der Hinterbau in blau mit Sternen und der Rest rot/weiß gestreift - eindeutig mehr gewesen. So schaut das eher nach der Nationalflagge der Dominikanischen Republik aus.


----------



## maka82 (20. Juni 2010)

Der Countdown läuft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldschooler (20. Juni 2010)

bitte keine 960er an diesen schönen rahmen...oder hast du aus unwissenheit den falschen schnellspanner aus dem regal genommen?


----------



## CarstenB (20. Juni 2010)

sieht eher wie der M910 spanner aus.


----------



## Carioca34 (20. Juni 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> sieht eher wie der M910 spanner aus.



da hat er recht... 960 sind nicht gefräst...


----------



## maka82 (20. Juni 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> sieht eher wie der M910 spanner aus.



richtig


----------



## wtb_rider (21. Juni 2010)

servus zusammen.

bin mal dazu gekommen ein paar fotos zu schiessen.
es handelt sich um folgendes.





































nach heutigem wissenstand wohl das einzige rascal das in die vergnügung gekommen ist diese lackierung zu bekommen.
wenn jemand dies wiederlegen kann, nur raus mit der sprache. wenn nicht umso besser.






gruss kay


----------



## DEAN48 (21. Juni 2010)

Hi Kay,

ich hab kein Zweites in der Lackierung, obwohl ich einige Rascal habe (muß einmal nachschauen, so 6 oder 7), aber Deins sieht einfach geil aus! Tolle Fotos!

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koe (21. Juni 2010)

hallo kay,

sehr schöne fotos.
und du fragst dich noch mit welchem rad du zum basar kommen sollst?
wobei auch nichts gegen ein titantreffen sprechen würde.


gruß stefan


----------



## Blumenhummer (21. Juni 2010)

Ein schönes Plädoyer pro Rain Forest.


----------



## CarstenB (22. Juni 2010)

musste gerade mal ganz tief luft holen. schoen!


----------



## wtb_rider (22. Juni 2010)

ich hoffe das du weisst das es das radl hier gut hat. 
es hat schon nach dir gefragt.

gruss kay


----------



## chowi (22. Juni 2010)

Kay wirklich supi und toll in Szene gesetzt!

Wo gibt es dieses Berlin `45 Szenario?

Gruß chowi


----------



## wtb_rider (22. Juni 2010)

bei mir hinterm haus, 
ich wollte da schon früher bilder machen als sie das haus abgerissen haben. aber hatte immer keine zeit. gott sei dank brauchen die ewig die steine abzuklopfen und so ist noch ne menge da. aber man musste schon sehr mit der perspekztive tricksen um nicht übern rand zu kieken. und gestern hab ick mir einen ruck gegeben. klein in der einen hand und die treure slr in der anderen über die baustelle gestolpert, das hätte auch böse ausgehen können und zum kompott ist mir auch noch die sonne stiften gegangen (die da bends schön dunkelgelb druff liegt) aber ich habs trotzdem versucht. und es ist ganz ok geworden.

danke für die blumen.
gruss kay


----------



## argh (22. Juni 2010)

Das Rascal sieht wirklich spitzenmäßig aus!


----------



## wtb_rider (22. Juni 2010)

ach jott ick werd janz rot, bei den ganzen komplimenten. naja so sah es ja bei carsten auch schon aus das lob gilt also eigentlich ihm.
aber ick freu mich trotzdem drüber.

gruss kay


----------



## zaskar-le (22. Juni 2010)

...ist aber auch traumhaft schön geworden.
Wo sind denn nun die Fotos entstanden, Kay?


----------



## wtb_rider (22. Juni 2010)

na hab ick doch schon jeschrieben. 
hinter meinem (gehört natürlich nicht mir) haus wurde gerade ein anderes haus abgerissen. luftline auzsm küchenfenster 14,83 meter. und da bin ick hin weil ick det so abgefahren fand. als das haus noch halb stand wollt ick da auch schon bilder schiessen (vordermauer im 2 stock abgerissen freien blick auf neon grün gestichene wände, und dann noch die direkte abendsonne drauf, aber da gabs das klein noch nicht.
gruss kay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (22. Juni 2010)

Hoppla, überlesen. Merci!


----------



## hentho (22. Juni 2010)

Glückwunsch Kay,

es ist das schönste Rascal, das ich bisher gesehen habe - und die Bilder sind natürlich auch Super. Die Farbe strahlt ja - Hammer!


----------



## euphras (23. Juni 2010)

Absolutes Traumrad! Ich dachte beim Betrachten der Fotos, dass die Location irgendwo in einem Steinbruch gewesen sei. Schön, diese Spielerei mit der Tiefenschärfe.


----------



## lars030 (23. Juni 2010)

@wtb    Ist das, das Grundstück in Haselhorst? Sieht auf jeden Fall genauso aus.Fehlen echt nur noch ein paar Bomben

Gruss Lars


----------



## wtb_rider (23. Juni 2010)

ne ist im prenzelberg von potsdam, 

west side,yo






gruss kay


----------



## floating (23. Juni 2010)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> ne ist im prenzelberg von potsdam,
> 
> west side,yo
> 
> ...



he,he,

hatte mir vor ein paar tagen nochmal Tupac.Live.at.the.House.of.Blues.1996.
mit Snoop und K-Ci & Jo Jo angesehen.
voll geil.

oops, OT.......


----------



## MickeyKnox2108 (26. Juni 2010)

Hier das  Pinnacle meiner Frau im gekauften Zustand, Modifizierung läuft.
Grüsse aus Süd-Berlin


----------



## kailinds (30. Juni 2010)

Ein Puzzlespiel:


----------



## wtb_rider (30. Juni 2010)

krieg ich nicht zusammen,.....
alles gerepainted oder nur gabel und lve?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kailinds (30. Juni 2010)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> krieg ich nicht zusammen,.....
> alles gerepainted oder nur gabel und lve?



Nur Gabel & LVE...


----------



## wtb_rider (30. Juni 2010)

jetzt wo du es sagst seh ich auch den chainsuck. johnrock oder wat?


----------



## obi-wan-mtb (30. Juni 2010)

kailinds schrieb:


> Nur Gabel & LVE...



Sieht ja sehr schön aus!

Hat jonrock dieses gemacht?
Denke ich wurde meine LVE auch repainten (jetzt schwarz....)


----------



## kailinds (30. Juni 2010)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> jetzt wo du es sagst seh ich auch den chainsuck. johnrock oder wat?



Jonrock tut nur nicht-metallische Farben, also pre-1994. 

Dieses wurde vom gleichen Maler gemacht, der Samu's Storm Attitude malte: http://www.psart.net/ . 
Ich fragte, ob er die chainsuck Markierungen und andere Kratzer auf dem Rahmen ausbessern könnte. Er glaubte, dass das Resultat nicht vollkommen sein würde und sagte, dass er eher nicht zweite Qualität Flecken-ups tun würde.

Sowieso bin ich sehr erfreut. Jetzt muss ich gerade die Gabel und die neuen Lager anbringen.


----------



## höhenangst (30. Juni 2010)

falls Du das Puzzle nicht zusammen bringst, gibs auf und schick es zu mir  

würde gut zum QP passen


----------



## kailinds (30. Juni 2010)

höhenangst schrieb:


> falls Du das Puzzle nicht zusammen bringst, gibs auf und schick es zu mir
> 
> würde gut zum QP passen



Ich bin sehr zufrieden, zu hören, dass Sie bereit sind, einem Freund in der Notwendigkeit zu helfen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (1. Juli 2010)

kailinds schrieb:


> Jonrock tut nur nicht-metallische Farben



Es ist schade, dass dies nach wie vor der Stand der Dinge ist, aber schön, dass es eine Alternative gibt. Nun fehlt mir nur noch die geeignete Basis...

P.S. Wenn also jemand ein 21"-Pulse, Attitude oder Adroit - in den beiden letzten Fällen jeweils mit zugehöriger Starrgabel und zugehöriger LVE - abzugeben hat, so wäre ich für eine Rückmeldung sehr denkbar. Strukturell sollte der Rahmen in Ordnung sein (keine Dellen, Risse oder ähnliche Dinge). Der Zustand des Lacks spielt hingegen keine Rolle. Selbst über einen aufgebohrten Zugauslass würde ich nötigenfalls wohl hinwegsehen...


----------



## HOLZWURM (1. Juli 2010)

Hallo Volker

Ich weiß noch ein neues PULS in race red in L bei einem Händler.

einziger Nachteil: 1300

Merci

Holzwurm


----------



## oldschooler (1. Juli 2010)

rahmen solo ?


----------



## HOLZWURM (1. Juli 2010)

Hallo

Rahmen solo.

Auch ich finde das happig, aber darunter verkauft er nicht.

Der hat auch noch 2 neue GTS thermoplaste. Wie die genau heißen, weiß ich nicht, aber so STS oder LTS.

Merci

Holzwurm


----------



## hirschnummer1 (1. Juli 2010)

Bin noch am überlegen was ich damit machen soll ............


----------



## Stubbyking (1. Juli 2010)

hirschnummer1 schrieb:


> Bin noch am überlegen was ich damit machen soll ............
> 
> klare sache... meinem KlEINen als Spielpartner verkaufen


----------



## Blumenhummer (1. Juli 2010)

HOLZWURM schrieb:


> PULS in race red in L



Vielen herzlichen Dank für den Hinweis! 

Der Preis ist in der Tat nicht ohne. Aber wann hat man heutzutage schon mal die Gelegenheit, noch ein neues Klein käuflich zu erwerben. 

Wirklich schade ist es, dass der Rahmen ausgerechnet rot lackiert ist. Das ist so gar nicht meine Farbe. Aber das Thema hatten wir ja schon einmal...


----------



## Myxin (4. Juli 2010)

Habe doch die Spengle wieder demontiert, war dann doch ZU prollig


----------



## schnegg314 (4. Juli 2010)

Schönes Bike, Myxin, aber ich stehe eben mehr auf die alten Sachen 









...nur bei den Pedalen und den Reifen mache ich eine Ausnahme.


----------



## hirschnummer1 (4. Juli 2010)

wunderschön der alte bock )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (5. Juli 2010)

schnegg314 schrieb:


>



tolles foto und eins der offensichtlich wenigen (weil ick immernoch keins hab) 19ern in team usa. 
gruss kay


----------



## Myxin (8. Juli 2010)

Da war mal wieder ein richtiger Held am Werk 





Hier allerdings auch 

[URL="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/688039"]
	
[/URL]
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/688040]
	
[/URL]


----------



## hirschnummer1 (10. Juli 2010)

nice job , wie lange hats gedauert ?


----------



## spezirider (10. Juli 2010)

Mein Coral Reef Atti, jetzt mit 2,35 Deathgrips, die grünen Wildgripper konnte ich nicht mehr sehen...passend zur Crosstop vorne ist nun hinten eine Paul Stoplight Canti dran.

Es juckt mich immer wieder, die Gabel zu kürzen...aber wenn dann irgendwann mal ein 20er Rahmen auftaucht...


----------



## bike24 (10. Juli 2010)

sehr sehr schönes bike. mit den silbernen parts liegt das augenmerk wirklich auf dem rahmen, bzw. der farbe. absolut stimmig und großer willhaben faktor


----------



## hirschnummer1 (10. Juli 2010)

bis auf den hochgelegten chopper lenker


----------



## höhenangst (10. Juli 2010)

sehr schön geworden Arendt , obwohl mich coral reef nicht so vom Hocker reisst   

bei der Sattelüberhöhung kann man bestimmt nicht von Chopper sprechen


----------



## Apastoli (10. Juli 2010)

hm ich beneide dich nur um deine Gabel.  
ansonsten sehr schön in szene gesetzt

meins gibt es demnächst komplett in purple 

tendiere aber dazu, dann zu winter hin alles in schwarz zu bauen.


----------



## maka82 (11. Juli 2010)

pünktlich tum KLEINtreffen gestern fertig geworden:











mehr Bilder im Album
Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenB (11. Juli 2010)

weil's so schoen ist...


----------



## Klein-Holgi (11. Juli 2010)

hach...das ist es in der Tat...sehr sehr schön!!!...da lacht mein Herz...das sind die Bilder, wo man runterscrollt und wieder hoch und wieder runter...herrlich...und dann hat man ein Tränchen im Auge, weil neben mir auch ein BB Adroit steht-grad mal nen Meter entfernt, an dem die "falsche" Gabel ist...und die falsche Bremse und die falsche nicht-0-Grad-LVE...usw...

...da ich weiß, dass bei Dir alles perfekt ist (und das ist es hier wieder), die bescheidene Frage: Ist der vordere Bremsschuh  nicht verdreht? Nicht dass er am Reifen schrubbelt...wäre schade...


----------



## Myxin (11. Juli 2010)

maka82 schrieb:


> pünktlich tum KLEINtreffen gestern fertig geworden:



Sehr schön  Da muß ich meinen geplanten Aufbau (fast nur mit schwarzen Komponenten) doch nochmal überdenken....


----------



## aggressor2 (11. Juli 2010)

fettes grad gibts in texas.


----------



## CarstenB (11. Juli 2010)

der bremsbelag ist in der tat etwas verdreht damit er moeglichst die gesamte hoehe der felge nutzt. an den reifen kommt er nicht.

zum vergleich das 85er Mountain Klein - damit hat die Klein mtb geschichte 11 jahre vor dem Adroit angefangen.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (11. Juli 2010)

Nochmal 11 Jahre älter, aber wie grade aus dem Karton geholt...unglaublich...Ein Meilenstein der MTB-Geschichte...was aber für das Adroit auch zutrifft...

Tolle Bilder, auch der direkte Vergleich zwischen alt und "ganz alt"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miracoolx (12. Juli 2010)

Klein meets Klein in Bad Lippspringe 2010


----------



## Apastoli (24. Juli 2010)

so anbei einmal ein paar bilder von dem jetzigem standpunkt meines kleins, die kurbel hat im blaueloxierten bereich noch n dezentes purple fading,kommen aber glaube ich grafton´s joysticks in purple ran
und mit den kettenblättern muss ich mir auch noch was überlegen.

jetzt noch ne purple schalteinheit und ich bin glücklich, oder ne srt 800













in diesem sinne


----------



## Myxin (24. Juli 2010)

Mit den Shiftern hätt ich mich hier, egal ob provisorisch oder nicht, nicht blicken lassen


----------



## hirschnummer1 (24. Juli 2010)

Myxin schrieb:


> Mit den Shiftern hätt ich mich hier, egal ob provisorisch oder nicht, nicht blicken lassen




und das gleich dachte ich auch gerade ..............


----------



## Armino (24. Juli 2010)

sehr schönes bike.... da merk ich nach meinen letzten beiden in burgundy und candy teal ich brauch mal wieder was buntes und ich würd auch mit den shiftern gern mal ne runde mit drehen...


----------



## obi-wan-mtb (25. Juli 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> weil's so schoen ist...



Dein Adroit ist der Hamme


----------



## Myxin (31. Juli 2010)

Ein paar Detailveränderungen wie z.B. eine Syncrosstütze stehen noch an, aber die grobe Richtung stimmt erstmal....


----------



## maka82 (31. Juli 2010)

ui mit Starrgabel. schick


----------



## Blumenhummer (31. Juli 2010)

@Myxin: Wunderbar (bis auf die Nokons)! Jetzt braucht das gute Stück nur noch ein neues Zuhause. Ich hätte da schon eine Idee...


----------



## Christl77 (2. August 2010)

Sind echt tolle Bikes dabei! Bin schon seit geraumer Zeit auf der Suche nach einem 18" Attitude o. Adroit bis Bj. 1995 - wer also was weiss... Tips sind willkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (4. August 2010)

So, auch seit ein paar Wochen fertig


----------



## maxim-DD (6. August 2010)

Gary hat nen neuen Shop





WIE MAN(N) ES NIMMT

, de ®


----------



## Myxin (8. August 2010)

Sodele, mal alle 3 auf einem Bild. 

MC1, MC2 und was zum Fahren. Momentan bin ich erstmal versorgt 

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/710746]
	
[/URL]


----------



## höhenangst (8. August 2010)

diese Gefühl hält nicht lange an , kenn ich aus Erfahrung


----------



## Blumenhummer (8. August 2010)

Ein schönes Trio.

P.S. Hast Du schon mal versuchsweise die Stützen von MC1 und Pulse II getauscht?


----------



## höhenangst (8. August 2010)

das passt glaub ich nicht, das horizon hat eine 27,2 und das Pulse eine 31,6  . oder ?    oder irre ich mich ?


----------



## oldschooler (9. August 2010)

ne, hast recht.... das passt nicht!


----------



## Blumenhummer (9. August 2010)

Stimmt, das Pulse II müsste über eine 31,6er Sattelstütze verfügen.

Auf dem Bild sah es für mich auch so aus, als hätten die Sattelstützen der beiden linken Räder den gleichen Durchmesser, während die Thomson-Stütze des rechten Rads etwas stärker auszufallen schien. Aber da hatte ich offenbar einen Knick in der Optik...


----------



## Tommi74 (9. August 2010)

Für mich leider zu klein, das kleine Klein.

Daher heute das letzte Foto als Besitzer, et hätt so schön werde könne 












Na, dann, gute Reise, möge dein neues Herrchen mehr mit dir anzufangen wissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tommi74 (9. August 2010)

Ääääähm...

nicht meins, und ich vermute es bleibt auch nicht lange in der Gallerie, aber...

tadaaaaa

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/files/jdolomite20031_161.jpg


----------



## DeadandGone (9. August 2010)

Tommi74 schrieb:


> Ääääähm...
> 
> nicht meins, und ich vermute es bleibt auch nicht lange in der Gallerie, aber...
> 
> ...






DG


----------



## argh (9. August 2010)

Irgendwie kaputt gespielt. Obwohl ich die Idee mit den Discs eigentlich ganz gut finde.


----------



## pago79 (9. August 2010)

Ist doch nur ein umlackiertes Trek-Klein.
Wobei ich die umsetzung jetzt nicht so verkehrt finde....
Modernes Geraffel im Classic-look, konsequent durchgezogen.

Ein BMW-Mini ja kann auch recht nett aussehen auch wenn er niemals an einen echten Mini rankommt

Gruß
Lars


----------



## divergent! (9. August 2010)

pago79 schrieb:


> Ist doch nur ein umlackiertes Trek-Klein.
> Wobei ich die umsetzung jetzt nicht so verkehrt finde....
> Modernes Geraffel im Classic-look, konsequent durchgezogen.
> 
> ...




find das ding eigentlich auch super...und mit dem mini geb ich dir recht...der neue ist ja schon größentechnisch keiner mehr.


----------



## BlackMax (10. August 2010)

Tommi74 schrieb:


> Ääääähm...
> 
> nicht meins, und ich vermute es bleibt auch nicht lange in der Gallerie, aber...
> 
> ...




find ich auch klasse . . . wenigstens passt die farbzusammenstellung und daran gewöhnen, das könnte ich auch . . . jr verdient einen orden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldschooler (10. August 2010)

weiss garnet , wo man anfangen soll... ringle h20 mit schriftzug, die ct-stütze,das tonnensteuerrohr,den topswingumwerfer,der die flagge zerdrückt,der vorbau mit rise bei solch einem kleinen rad, die pedale...

alles in allem wirklich sehr, sehr widerlich und mehr was für den fertigmacher... einzig jonrocks arbeit scheint ok zu sein...


----------



## Blumenhummer (10. August 2010)

oldschooler schrieb:


> ringle h20 mit schriftzug



Wo ist denn da ein Flaschenhalter zu sehen? Ganz schlimm finde ich persönlich auch die Brems-/Schalthebel...


----------



## oldschooler (10. August 2010)

http://retrobike.co.uk/forum/files/jringle2_120.jpg


----------



## Blumenhummer (10. August 2010)

Dankeschön!


----------



## pago79 (10. August 2010)

Die Dual Control sind wirklich widerlich, ich hab sie mal unter persönliche vorlieben des Besitzers verbucht.
Umwerfer mit klassischer Schelle wäre sicher schöner gewesen.
ich denke aber mal, es wurde einfach die komplette XTR 9- sonstnichtwas genommen. Ist halt recht einfallslos.
Beim Vorbau wäre etwas in wuchtig und ohne angebratene Klemmung sicher auch stimmiger gewesen.
Kommentare über die Vogelreifen erspare ich mir jetzt mal.

... Aber ich bleibe dabei, grundsätzlich finde ich die Umsetzung des Themas sehr gelungen (besonders für ein Rad, das von der Insel kommt) 

Gruß
Lars


----------



## maxim-DD (11. August 2010)

> ich denke aber mal, es wurde einfach die komplette XTR 9- sonstnichtwas genommen.



sollte wahrscheinlich nur teuer rüberkommen.

ne farbige sram X.0 hät bestimmt schöner an den neuKlein ausgesehen, pink slip oder so.

de ronny


----------



## spezirider (14. August 2010)

coral reef...mal so zwischendurch.


----------



## brausekopf (14. August 2010)

Tommi74 schrieb:


> Für mich leider zu klein, das kleine Klein.
> 
> Daher heute das letzte Foto als Besitzer, et hätt so schön werde könne
> 
> ...



kein angst tommi, ich werde es gut behüten und pfleglich behandeln!


----------



## BlackMax (14. August 2010)

Kompliment an den neuen Besitzer . . . schönes Teil.

Ich werde demnächst mal ein von von meine Quantum einstellen aber erst wenn ich den passenden Vorbau habe, schließlich soll's ja einen guten Eindruck machen.


----------



## Shamus (14. August 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (14. August 2010)

Wow. Very nice!


----------



## Blumenhummer (14. August 2010)

Hübsches Radl.

Aber schwarze Griffe und ein weißer Sattel? Ich weiß nicht. Der blaue Lenker will mir schon für sich genommen auch nicht so recht gefallen. Zudem scheinen sich die blau eloxierten Teile und die blauen Partien der Lackierung zu beißen. Schade, da wäre weniger mehr gewesen...


----------



## bonebreaker666 (14. August 2010)

Ich find's einfach nur lecker, very nice!


----------



## kingmoe (15. August 2010)

Gestern gesehen, vielleicht interssieren sich ja Klein-MTB-Fans auch dafür:


----------



## Blumenhummer (15. August 2010)

Noch ein Nachtrag zum Thema Nightstorm: Das Exemplar von RetroRocky (respektive früher Nightstorm95) gefällt mir viel besser...


----------



## zagato (15. August 2010)

oh herre. das ist die krönung.


----------



## oldschooler (15. August 2010)

auch wenn der schriftzug am vorderrad unschön ist 

ansonsten natürlich 10 von 10 punkten...

ich hab das rad geliebt...aber leider zu langsam damails beim verkauf...


----------



## argh (15. August 2010)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Schade, da wäre weniger mehr gewesen...



... das denke ich ganz häufig bei Kleins.


----------



## GaryParker (15. August 2010)

das ex-nightstorm von* max* beweist wieder einmal, dass das, was er* in die hand nimmt, *zu* 1000% umgesetzt *wird. 

entweder ganz oder gar nicht !!!!!! *PERFEKT*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (15. August 2010)

Bei mir handelt es sich nicht gerade um einen Fan der stürmischen Klein-Lackierungen. Das Nightstorm von Max/Michael ist aber einfach ein Traum. Da stört wirklich nur der Aufdruck auf dem Reifen...


----------



## uschibert (15. August 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe heute mal eine Runde auf meinem neuen attitude gedreht. Es ist gestern vorerst fertig geworden. Es fährt sich großartig!













PS: Es steht nicht zum Verkauf, und schon garnicht für 15!

Gruß!


----------



## wtb_rider (15. August 2010)

schönet dingen, und das letzte bild gefällt mir am mehrsten gut.
gruss kay


----------



## schnegg314 (15. August 2010)

...Kleiner Gauner im Retortenwald:


----------



## hÃ¶henangst (15. August 2010)

uschibert schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe heute mal eine Runde auf meinem neuen attitude gedreht. Es ist gestern vorerst fertig geworden. Es fÃ¤hrt sich groÃartig!
> 
> ...



Team Storck spaltet die Geister, entweder Mann mags oder nicht

mir persÃ¶nlich gefÃ¤llt es gut ( bis auf die purple Pedale) , vor allem hat es ne schÃ¶ne Campa Ausstattung , und fÃ¼r den Preis


----------



## velopat (15. August 2010)

Original, ohne schischi und meins
IMG_2861.jpg

IMG_2869.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robo.le (16. August 2010)

sehr schön (außer das hirschgeweih)


----------



## BlackMax (16. August 2010)

velopat schrieb:


> Original, ohne schischi und meins
> IMG_2861.jpg
> 
> IMG_2869.jpg





Junge, das ist mal 'ne Hausnummer . . .  Kompliment

Erste Sahne . . . Geilo


----------



## Blumenhummer (16. August 2010)

robo.le schrieb:


> sehr schön (außer das hirschgeweih)



Da stimme ich vollumfänglich zu.


----------



## velopat (16. August 2010)

Erstmal Hut ab vor dieser Fahrradgemeinde. Schön das selbst alte Räder hier ihren Platz haben.
Ja das war gestern ein Schnellschuss, die Bilder hier zu veröffentlichen.

Ich hab gestern aus Spass mal nach Klein MTB gestöbert und bin bei Wundel und hier gelandet. 
Weil ich mein Rad nicht bei ihm entdecken konnte hab ich ihm mal ein paar Bilder geschickt.(kann ja sein, das er es schick findet)

Dann hab ich dieses Forum entdeckt und fast alle der 109 Seiten studiert und festgestellt, das ich nicht der einzige bin der dieses Rad schön findet.

Mit dem ganzen Fachchinesisch kann ich nix anfangen. Das Rad fährt einfach wie ein Rad fahren sollte und sieht obendrein noch ansprechend aus. Weil ich es so liebe kennt es Regen nur aus dem Fehrnseher.

Es ist jedenfalls eines meiner schönsten. 

Die Ultra langen Hörnchen waren so montiert als ich es erworben hab.
Ich bin Erstbesitzter und das wird sich nachdem ich all diese Seiten hier gelesen hab so schnell nicht ändern.
Der Schriftzug ist Silber und nicht Gold auf dem Rahmen. Davon sind nur 20 Stück ausgeliefert worden. 
(Ich hab die Rechnung wo das geschrieben steht.)
Vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand der so ein Teil hat. Das wäre spannend.

Danke für die Wertschätzungen. Eure Fotos sehen Klasse aus und man spürt welch Herzblut ihr habt und investiert für eure Räder.


----------



## höhenangst (16. August 2010)

Ich denke mal es gibt mehr 20th anni Kleins (bzw. Attitude ) , 
da die Lackierung den ganzen Jahrgang 95 zum 20 jährigen Jubiläum der Firma Klein optional erhältlich war. (für Adroit , Attitude , Pulse , Quantum + Pro und Aeolus ) 

mfg


----------



## velopat (16. August 2010)

Hallo Höhenangst,

ich will dir nicht wiedersprechen, ich hab nur eine "Rechnung" und ein "Zertifikat" neben ein paar alten Katalogen aus der Zeit. Ich bin mir halbwegs sicher, das das da so steht.

Es scheint als ob da Klärungsbedarf besteht und deshalb erd ich mal kramen müssen.


----------



## oldschooler (16. August 2010)

silberne schrift und auch silberne 20th's sind auf jeden fall seltener... aber 20... hmm... dafür hab ich schon zuviele gesehen zumindest pulse mit silberner aufschrift...


----------



## velopat (16. August 2010)

Man oh man,
wie schnell hier was passiert.
Asche über mein Haupt wenn es nicht stimmt, was ich im Kopf habe. Ich glaube es wäre besser gewesen, wenn ich die Bilder garnicht veröffentlicht hätte.
Hab nur dieses Rad in seiner Art nicht hier und bei Wundel gefunden. Deshalb hab ich gedacht - Hier ist nochwas was die damals gebaut haben - nix weiter.


----------



## Blumenhummer (16. August 2010)

velopat schrieb:


> Man oh man, ... Ich glaube es wäre besser gewesen, wenn ich die Bilder garnicht veröffentlicht hätte.



Aber nicht doch. Nun sei doch nicht so empfindlich. Dein Anniversary-Attitude ist - von den Hörnchen einmal abgesehen - wirklich schön. Da ist's doch wurscht, ob 20 oder 200 Kleins mit dieser Lackierung ausgeliefert wurden.


----------



## höhenangst (16. August 2010)

Ich möchte Dich auch nicht angreifen, es war nur eine Feststellung das es bestimmt mehr gibt. ( Frank Wundel, hatte mal eins mit goldenen Schriftzügen, und mein erstes Adroit war auch gülden ) 

Carsten hat mal geschrieben das die silbernen nur für den US Markt und Japan (glaub ich ) bestimmt waren , aber trotzdem nach Deutschland geliefert bzw. verkauft wurden. 

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldschooler (16. August 2010)

is doch ok, is bis auf die barends doch ein klasse rad...nur müssen halt informationen im endeffekt stimmen... wer die letztenendes korrigiert ist doch egal...

"stellen ma uns ma janz dumm... watt is en dampfmaschin..?"


----------



## Blumenhummer (16. August 2010)

oldschooler schrieb:


> watt is en dampfmaschin



Ene jroße, runde, jelbe Raum?


----------



## oldschooler (16. August 2010)

schwarze raum


----------



## Blumenhummer (16. August 2010)

Aber wir sind doch hier im gelben Forum...


----------



## reddevil72 (17. August 2010)

back to klein...











first pics with skinwalls.


----------



## hirschnummer1 (19. August 2010)

KLEINes AttiGator update


----------



## Sauerlandracer (23. August 2010)

... einfach nur geil !
Klein ist und bleibt einfach Kult !
Mein 2003er Palomino passt hier leider nicht ganz rein. Ist ja um ehrlich zu sein kein richtiges Klein unter den Enthusiasten !
Ich kann es nicht verstehen das es immer mehr Biker gibt die Trek kaufen. Trek sollte keinesfalls unterstützt werden was die mit Klein gemacht haben.

MfG


----------



## Myxin (23. August 2010)

Sauerlandracer schrieb:


> ...Ich kann es nicht verstehen das es immer mehr Biker gibt die Trek kaufen. Trek sollte keinesfalls unterstützt werden was die mit Klein gemacht haben.
> 
> MfG


 
Ah ja...... quasi als Kindersandkastenboykott 'Spiel nicht mit den Schmuddelkindern'. Ich dachte hier sind Volljährige unterwegs.


----------



## luckycat (23. August 2010)

Ochh...Trek hat die alten Klein`s zu begehrten Sammelobjekten gemacht !!!

In diesem Sinne,einen schönend Abend!!

Gruss,F.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (23. August 2010)

dreck..ääh trek fährt ja auch kaum einer. schlucht, würfel, gespenst und gigant sind doch grad angesagt........

es gab auch nur einen richtigen gti...


----------



## schnegg314 (23. August 2010)

...Pearl White...


----------



## divergent! (24. August 2010)

das sieht schonmal schick aus......bitte mehr


----------



## velopat (25. August 2010)

Hallo,
nach erfolgloser langer Suche in meinen Akten hab ich die Rechnung für das Rad nicht gefunden.
Dann war der Keller dran.  Fieberhaft gesucht - tara tara - gefunden.

Was soll ich sagen. Es ist völliger Blödsinn was ich geschrieben hab. Da steht überhaupt nix davon wieviel gebaut worden sind. Da steht was von "20 Anniversity as special edition for 20 years ...". Ich Depp hab da im Kopf gehabt, das da nur 20 von gebaut wurden.

also Asche über mein Haupt!

Nichts destro trotz hab ich das Rad sehr gern. Ich verspreche das ich es mal richtig putzen werde und ein paar Fotos mache.

Was für Hörnchen sollten eurer Meinung da dran ?

cheers Velopat


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (25. August 2010)

Keine 

Gruß
Marco


----------



## robo.le (25. August 2010)

entwerder so



Dr.Bontrager schrieb:


> Keine



oder vll tune rh1 in schwarz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hirschnummer1 (25. August 2010)




----------



## oldschooler (25. August 2010)

@velopat... richtig... rh1,evtl. auch raw110 oder keine... sehen einfach schlecht aus... obwohl sie mir auch manchmal am berg fehlen....


----------



## CarstenB (29. August 2010)

hab mal neue fotos vom sea&sky adroit gemacht. 1995, 21", bis auf die gabel alles nos und unbenutzt. war 99 mein erster internetkauf in den usa und damit hat die sucht begonnen... hab es von einem klein mitarbeiter gekauft, der den rahmen in einer ecke im werk entdeckt hat und mit judy sl und damaliger XT aufgebaut hat aber dann doch nicht gefahren ist. hat 5 jahre gebraucht, bis ich mc2 und gabel gefunden habe... mir ist noch ein weiteres s&s mc2 adroit mit strata und 2 mit federgabel bekannt. 
xtr m900/910, schaltwerk mit duraace kaefig und tune kit, araya rm400 felgen, 2.35" death grips.


----------



## divergent! (29. August 2010)

ein träumchen...schade nur daß sowas zu schade wär zum richtigen fahren.


----------



## CarstenB (29. August 2010)

faehrt sicher genau so wie die, die zum fahren da sind


----------



## Myxin (29. August 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> hab mal neue fotos vom sea&sky adroit gemacht. 1995, 21", bis auf die gabel alles nos und unbenutzt. war 99 mein erster internetkauf in den usa und damit hat die sucht begonnen... hab es von einem klein mitarbeiter gekauft, der den rahmen in einer ecke im werk entdeckt hat und mit judy sl und damaliger XT aufgebaut hat aber dann doch nicht gefahren ist. hat 5 jahre gebraucht, bis ich mc2 und gabel gefunden habe... mir ist noch ein weiteres s&s mc2 adroit mit strata und 2 mit federgabel bekannt.
> xtr m900/910, schaltwerk mit duraace kaefig und tune kit, araya rm400 felgen, 2.35" death grips.



Einfach ein Traumrad. Für mich das ultimative 90er-Jahre Bike. Nur den Rennradschaltkäfig finde ich etwas zu viel des Guten. Aber das ist eher Korinthenkackerei......


----------



## Blumenhummer (29. August 2010)

Wunderwunderwunderschön - eines meiner absoluten Traum-Kleins.

@Carsten: Handelt es sich bei dem Dir bekannten zweiten MC2-Adroit im Sea&Sky-Outfit um das Rad, welches einer der Inhaber des Bike- und Sportshops Riedel in Köln vor vielen Jahren für sich aufgebaut hatte?


----------



## Apastoli (29. August 2010)

wie gut das alles was geil ausschaut zu groß für mich ist

aber wenn ich n 19 oder 18 zoll rain-forest hätte, währe das hier mein parkur(e).

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnG2_U5vFZo"]YouTube- 3 Minutes of Heaven (Rainforest at Pacific Rim National Park)[/nomedia]


----------



## der_schwabe (29. August 2010)

Es heisst Parcours...
Oder handelt es sich um ein Wortspiel, dessen Sinn sich mir nicht erschliessen mag?


----------



## bike24 (29. August 2010)

So, muß ja auch mal wieder was zum besten geben. wir haben eine  kleinen ausflug an die ostsee gemacht.....

















und mal ein kleines gruppenbild.





das atti mit sonnenbrand ist noch nicht ganz fertig, stütze, cantis und sattelspanner werden noch getauscht, aber ich wollte es halt mitnehmen und hab die fehlenden teile notdürftig ersetzt. 

schönen sonntag euch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## obi-wan-mtb (29. August 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


>



my dream bike.....

this was an optional color for the '96 line up or was it an option for the '95 production year?

Cheers,

Marcel


----------



## CarstenB (29. August 2010)

sea&sky was available in 94 and 95 and adroit buyers always had free color choice.


----------



## nick_beat20 (4. September 2010)

Darf ich vorstellen? Mein neues


----------



## wtb_rider (4. September 2010)

2 mal neid. nicht nur wegen der grösse, überhaupt. ein kanaller.
ich will endlich auch ein atti.

naja gruss kay


----------



## CarstenB (4. September 2010)

na, hoffentlich liest das rascal nicht mit


----------



## wtb_rider (4. September 2010)

das ist aussen vor,...da geht eh nix dröbber.
gruss kay






mitten im wald gefunden. ein landeplatz für? k.....pfffff???
ein k für kay und klein. kleinkay


----------



## Koe (4. September 2010)

echt schick das atti, aber die v-brakes.

@kay
wieder mal ein saucooles foto von dir.


gruß stefan


----------



## Mailer (5. September 2010)

Ich weiß nicht, wie oft die Diskusionen über V-Brake`s in diesen Thread schon gelaufen sind.
Kann denn nicht jeder sein Bike so ausstatten wie er will?
Ich finde es soll doch nur um diese schönen Rahmen hier gehen und einen optisch guten Eindruck hinterlassen die V-Brakes doch auf jeden Fall.
Es kommen doch in meinen Augen zwei HiTec Elemente zusammen die sich doch "fast" in der gleichen Zeitzone befinden.

Ich wünsche allen noch einen schönen sonnigen Sonntag und nur nicht aufregen.

CU Mailer


----------



## euphras (5. September 2010)

Mailer schrieb:


> *Ich finde es soll doch nur um diese schönen Rahmen hier gehen* und einen optisch guten Eindruck hinterlassen die V-Brakes doch auf jeden Fall.
> Es kommen doch in meinen Augen zwei HiTec Elemente zusammen die sich doch "fast" in der gleichen Zeitzone befinden.
> 
> Ich wünsche allen noch einen schönen sonnigen Sonntag und nur nicht aufregen.
> ...



Naja, daß es hier nicht nur um Rahmen geht, siehst Du an der Existenz solcher threads. Mich stört an V-Brakes einfach, daß sie einen weiteren asymmetrischen Aspekt in das Gesamtbild einbringen. Außerdem markieren (für mich persönlich) die V-Brakes* das Ende des "Goldenen Zeitalters" der klassischen MTBs.

* neben anderen Sachen, die Mitte der Neunziger aufkamen/verschwanden

edit:


> Es kommen doch in meinen Augen zwei HiTec Elemente zusammen


Hitec sind V-Brakes bestimmt ebensowenig wie Cantis: Beide verschleißen ein maßgebliches konstruktives Element (die Felge).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenB (5. September 2010)

Mailer schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wie oft die Diskusionen über V-Brake`s in diesen Thread schon gelaufen sind.
> Kann denn nicht jeder sein Bike so ausstatten wie er will?
> Ich finde es soll doch nur um diese schönen Rahmen hier gehen und einen optisch guten Eindruck hinterlassen die V-Brakes doch auf jeden Fall.
> Es kommen doch in meinen Augen zwei HiTec Elemente zusammen die sich doch "fast" in der gleichen Zeitzone befinden.
> ...



naja, 3-4 jahre sind in der phase der mtb geschichte schon eine lange zeit. der hauptgrund gegen vbrakes ist aber immer noch, dass die klein rahmen dafuer modifiziert werden muessen. i.d.r. werden die oberrohre aufgebohrt und das nur um eine bremse zu montieren, die man hinten ueberhaupt nicht braucht - erst recht bei raedern, die eh kaum gefahren werden. 

fuer mich ist das sie selbe manie mit der unbedingt federgabeln nachgeruestet werden muessen und nun auch hinten scheibenbremsen. wie frueher, als jeder ohne eigenstaendigkeit mit aller macht sowas anbauen musste um aktuell zu sein und weil die anderen es auch gemacht haben.


----------



## divergent! (5. September 2010)

ick hab den dicken mümmelhasen entdeckt........


----------



## ClassicLine (6. September 2010)

Mailer schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wie oft die Diskusionen über V-Brake`s in diesen Thread schon gelaufen sind.
> Kann denn nicht jeder sein Bike so ausstatten wie er will?
> Ich finde es soll doch nur um diese schönen Rahmen hier gehen und einen optisch guten Eindruck hinterlassen die V-Brakes doch auf jeden Fall.
> Es kommen doch in meinen Augen zwei HiTec Elemente zusammen die sich doch "fast" in der gleichen Zeitzone befinden.
> ...




Ich finde die Bikes auch wunderschön, bin zwar auch nicht so der V brake´s fan an solchen Klassiker, aber wie du schon erwähnt hast ist es dem eigentümer überlassen wie er sein bike aufbaut. hinten fehlen ja noch übrigens die cantisockel mit brakes, vielleicht kommen da ja v- brake´s drann und mal erlich, man findet eh kaum eingefleichte Retrofans auf Deutschlands Radwegen und Rastplätzen die kaum auf die V brake´s sondern eher auf den fantastischen rahmen und deren lackierung schauen


----------



## schnegg314 (6. September 2010)




----------



## Klein-Holgi (7. September 2010)

Allerdings:  - tolles Foto!


----------



## Chillli (7. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen!!!!

Werde mir morgen ein Attitude anschauen, angeblich 92er BJ.
Wie müsste denn die Seriennumer lauten, oder wie erkenne ich an der Nummer
aus welchem Jahr etc.

Schon mal Danke im vorraus für Antworten

Gruss Gil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (7. September 2010)

Hallo!
Da ich kein 92er oder älter habe, kann ich nur für folgende Generationen sprechen, aber kann durchaus sein, dass die Rahmennummern damals auch schon wie folgt zusammengesetzt waren.

Ersten 2 Stellen Rahmenhöhe in Zoll

3. Stelle /Buchstabe "T"=Attitute "X" = Adroit und ähnliches

4. 5./6. Stelle = Monat und Jahr z.B. 595 = Produziert Mai 1995

danach fortlaufende Nummer....

Aber dann wollen wir auch Bilder sehen, wenns soweit ist!!!

Eine Rahmennummer könnte also so aussehen 20T595011 (20 Zoll Attitude aus Mai 1995 mit fortlaufender Nr. 11)

Wenn die Rahmennummer ganz anders ist und nicht unterm Tretlager, dann ist es älter als 1992...dann sagt aber die Rahmennummer auch nicht mehr so viel aus (wenn ich mich recht erinnere...)


----------



## Chillli (7. September 2010)

Das ging ja schnell.
Danke Klein-Holgi.
Habe bisher nur ein kleines Bild auf nem Handy gesehen.
Werde sicherlich ein Foto reinstellen, mal schauen was die Kenner hier sagen.

gruss


----------



## CarstenB (7. September 2010)

bei den 92ern steht die nummer eventuell schon auf der unterseite vom innenlagergehaeuse - dann aber recht sicher ohne die groesse am anfang sondern direkt der buchstabe. monat und jahr sind dann aber i.d.r. schon da nach dem buchstaben. sie koennte aber auch noch hinten auf der unterseite der ausfallenden stehen. irgendwann in 92 ist das umgestellt worden und es gibt ein paar 92er die die nummer auf dem innenlagergehaeuse haben aber dann noch die alte form ohne monat und jahr.

92er rahmen und davor haben noch die 27.2mm stuetze und das 45mm unterrohr. echte 93er rahmen haben 31.6mm stuetze und 48mm unterrohr und die schriftzuege sind einlackiert (debossed). es gibt aber auch viele aeltere rahmen die 93er lackierungen haben. 

nur bei den 92er lackierungen haben die schriftzuege einen weissen oder schwarzen umriss. wenn es horizon ist schwarze schriftzuege mit weissem umriss. 90/91 und 93 hatten die schriftzuege keinen umriss.


----------



## Chillli (7. September 2010)

Auch Danke an Carsten

Es ist auf jeden Fall schwarz, hätte ja gern ein Moonrise.
Aber sehe ich dann morgen.
Danke nochmal für Antworten.

Gruss Gil


----------



## Myxin (7. September 2010)

Chillli schrieb:


> , hätte ja gern ein Moonrise.


 
Wer will das nicht....


----------



## Mailer (7. September 2010)

Myxin schrieb:


> Wer will das nicht....


Ich möchte keins, ich hab ein Attitude 19" in Moonrise. 
CU Mailer


----------



## Chillli (8. September 2010)

So, jetzt ahbe ich auch ein paar Fotos.
Als Seriennummer konnte ich nur ein AGD4 oder AG04 finden (hunten an der Kettenstrebe und an der Gabel)
Der Kollege will 900 ohne die Laufräder. Der Rahmen hat ein paar Kratzer.
Bin mir über die Größe nicht sicher 21 od. 22. Ich selbst bin 1.80.








Was meint Ihr? kaufen?


----------



## Chillli (8. September 2010)

Hmmm, warum klappt das mit den Fotos nicht.
Sind in meinem Album und habe den Link reinkopiert?


----------



## CarstenB (8. September 2010)

ist ein 22er (XL). bei 180cm ein wenig (zu) gross denke ich. aber da gibt es sicher andere meinungen... ich bin 192cm und mir passen die gut aber ich koennte noch auf 21ern fahren. bei 180 ist 20 (M) eher passend oder evtl. ein 21er aber die gab es als MC1 nur einige wenige in 93 und dann als MC2 ab 94. 

wenn die lackierung original ist waere es ein 92er. hat ne 27.2mm stuetze also auf jeden fall vor 93. beim 92er war das attitude decal aber ansich vorne am oberrohr. aber auch da gibt es natuerlich ausnahmen...
diese decals gab und gibt es zu hauf als repros und so schwarz ist natuerlich einfach neu lackiert. hast du ein foto vom decal auf der gabel?


----------



## nick_beat20 (8. September 2010)

Sieht schick aus . Vor allem sehr gepflegt. Denke 900 ist in Ordnung. Wenn du nicht unbedingt eine Linear Fade haben möchtest, denke ich mal kannst du nichts verkehrt machen.

Gruß Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nick_beat20 (8. September 2010)

Wenn´s ne Linear Fade Farbe sein soll und das schwarze zu groß ist:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Klein-Attitude-/130428634274?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item1e5e2704a2

Gruß Sven


----------



## Chillli (8. September 2010)

Habe noch ein Foto von dem Attitude Schriftzug, leider keinen von der Gabel.




Hoffe das hat jetzt mit Foto geklappt.


----------



## Chillli (8. September 2010)

Dann Danke an alle für die Antworten.
Habe mir direkt gedacht das es recht gross ist.
Muss es mir mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.
Gruss


----------



## BlackMax (8. September 2010)

also 900,- euro ist aus meiner sicht eher etwas abgehoben! für 505,- ging erst vor ca. zwei wochen ein attitude 22" durch die bucht - und das noch in org.lackierung.

trotzdem sehr schön in schwarz 




nick_beat20 schrieb:


> Sieht schick aus . Vor allem sehr gepflegt. Denke 900 ist in Ordnung. Wenn du nicht unbedingt eine Linear Fade haben möchtest, denke ich mal kannst du nichts verkehrt machen.
> 
> Gruß Sven


----------



## argh (8. September 2010)

ich find das schwarze klein auch schön. dunkel. 

aber man muss ja auch noch träume haben...


----------



## oldschooler (8. September 2010)

bei originallack okay...denn 22" starr sucht man schon ne zeitlang für...

bei repaint isses zu teuer...

(bei 22" könnte für meinen geschmack ne 0°lve dran sein )


----------



## Chillli (9. September 2010)

Das keine 0 Grad LVE dran ist stört mich auch.
Werd ihn auch nicht kaufen, einfach zu gross bei 1.80.
Wieviel würdet Ihr denn max. für das Attitude auf Ebay zahlen?

Gruss


----------



## Michaelmini (9. September 2010)

Chillli schrieb:


> Wieviel würdet Ihr denn max. für das Attitude auf Ebay zahlen?
> 
> Gruss



mit LRS oder nur Rahmenset?


----------



## Chillli (9. September 2010)

Alles ausser Sattel und Pedale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michaelmini (9. September 2010)

so ein AM Classic LRS wir schon über 200 gehandelt


----------



## Armino (9. September 2010)

es geht um das horizon bei ebay.... 

und da stellt sich nicht die frage was man zahlen würde sondern muß wenn man es unbedingt will....


----------



## der_schwabe (9. September 2010)

das rad ist jetzt schon (fast) zu teuer.... - wir sind aber in einer galerie... da gehören solche fragen (eigentlich) nicht hin...


----------



## Chillli (9. September 2010)

Werde in Zukunft keine Preisfragen mehr stellen.
HÃ¤tte trotzdem gedacht, das fÃ¼r so ein Rad 2000â¬ und mehr gezahlt wird.


----------



## luckycat (9. September 2010)

Bin am Überlegen ob ich mein 21" Attitude 94 in S&S verkaufe. 
Aber da kommste mit dem derzeitigen Preis, des angebotenen Atti bei Ebay nicht hin.

Rest per PN (gehört wirklich nicht in die Galerie) SORRY !!! 

Gruss Frank


----------



## Mailer (9. September 2010)

Da würde ich aber lieber das Horizon aus 93 vorziehen, hat einfach mehr Ausstrahlung. Habe meins von 1993 bis 2010 gefahren. Einfach nur geil. Jetzt habe ich ein Moonrise, das toppt natürlicht jede Farbe auf dem Markt 

Nichts für ungut, ist aber meine Meinung 

 Mailer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckycat (9. September 2010)

Kein Problem !! Fahr aber nicht zu lange durch die Sonne ;-)


----------



## Mailer (9. September 2010)

luckycat schrieb:


> Kein Problem !! Fahr aber nicht zu lange durch die Sonne ;-)



Nein, keine Sorge, bei Sonnenschein packe ich es in Alufolie ein. 100% Sonnenschutz.

CU Mailer


----------



## maxim-DD (11. September 2010)

einige wollten es dochmal näher sehen 

Feb. 1994 ist ein KLEIN Pulse ZipGrip in Desert Painted geboren worden.

Hat sich gut gehalten, das fast 17 jährige Mädchen.




















Aber ich muss dazu sagen, in der Sonne sieht man ein Hauch von zweifarbigkeit, deshalb musste ich leicht in den Schatten flüchten.

 de ronny

PS: Ich suche Nahaufnahmen von der ZipGrip Sattelklemmung, wo die Staubkappe nicht mehr vorhanden ist. Danke.


----------



## euphras (11. September 2010)

Traumhafter Zustand. Da kann die Holde ja stolz sein. (war doch für die bessere Hälfte, oder verwechsle ich da was?!)


----------



## Mo1382 (11. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin eigentlich eher ein Rennradfreund, aber heute konnte ich auf einem Fahrradmarkt nicht an einem Klein vorbeigehen.
Da ich aber wie gesagt nicht allzu bewandert auf diesem Gebiet bin, wollte ich mal interessehalber fragen ob ihr mir was zu dem Rad erzählen könnt?
Kann man was zum Baujahr anhand der Rahmennummer erkennen?
Sie lautet R35632 und findet sich unten an einem Ausfallende.
Foto folgt!

Viele Grüße


----------



## wtb_rider (11. September 2010)

moin,

kleins gibt es viele,...aber klein ist nicht gleich klein. da gibt es eine datumsgrenze die hier schwerwiegende unterschiede macht.
ein foto sagt wie immer mehr als 1000 worte.
bei den rahmen nummern werden dir andere sicher ein paar infos geben können. ich hab da keine ahnung von. aber das R könnte für Rascal stehen, und damit wärst du hier goldrichtig.
aber mit einem bildchen ist es sicher recht schnell auszumachen was du dir da gekauft hast.
gruss kay


----------



## Mo1382 (11. September 2010)

Ja hatte ich auch schon gelesen, dass das Unternehmen 1995 (?) oder so verkauft wurde.

Also anbei ein Bild. Ist nicht das Beste (aber so auf die Schnelle).


----------



## MickeyKnox2108 (11. September 2010)

Moin,
meiner Meinung nach ein 20 Zoll Pinnacle mit Repaint.
Carsten B wird dir aber Genaues sagen können.
MFG


----------



## maxim-DD (11. September 2010)

Fahrradmarkt, wo gibt es denn sowas noch?

verrätst du uns den gezahlten preis?

de ronny


----------



## oldschooler (11. September 2010)

ronny, wenn du endlich dein grünes flott gemacht hast und das painted desert loswerden willst, melde dich!(solange du die zipgrip nicht zerstört hast!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenB (11. September 2010)

...mir schwahnt boeses. ronny, das gummi bekommst du nicht runter ohne es kaputt zu machen. ist ja eh schon bruechig. und am ende hast du doch nur die aeussere form der schraube. und erzaehl mir nicht, dass du das PD pulse schlachten wuerdest nur um dein oedes gruenes zu retten... 

das foto hast du ja oft genug gesehen, nackiger wirst du keine verschraubung zu sehen bekommen. davon kann ich dir auch jedes gewuenschte andere foto machen. damit und den abmessungen am rahmen und von der inneren klemme kann dir jeder mit einer drehbank das noetige teil anfertigen. das PD haettest du dafuer nicht kaufen muessen. aber nun hast du wenigstens ein schoenes klein


----------



## CarstenB (11. September 2010)

das rote klein vom flohmarkt ist in der tat ein 20er pinnacle. 1990 denke ich, der lack koennte original sein aber die decals auf dem unterrohr und mc1 sind es m.e. nicht.


----------



## Mo1382 (11. September 2010)

maxim-DD schrieb:


> Fahrradmarkt, wo gibt es denn sowas noch?
> 
> verrätst du uns den gezahlten preis?
> 
> de ronny



Aber nur wenn ich dann nicht um die Ohren geballert bekomme wie blöd ich bin  ! Hab 240 gezahlt.
Repaint hab ich auch schon überlegt, glaub ich aber nicht. Dafür sind zu viele "Original" Aufkleber (irgendein Patent mit Nr usw. und sonstige). Will es aber dennoch nicht ausschließen.
Der "Fahrradmarkt" findet in Ahrweiler statt (von Köln und Bonn aus gut zu erreichen.)


----------



## CarstenB (11. September 2010)

noch ein paar bilder vom zipgrip. die mutter ist 14.3mm hoch und an der dicksten stelle unten 51.2mm im durchmesser. die aus der serienproduktion sieht etwas anders aus denke ich aber mit den angaben und fotos sollte sich etwas funktionierendes nachfertigen lassen.






von unten











nochmal von innen











von der seite






die mutter wird mit einem sprengring am rahmen gehalten. im rahmen ist oben eine nut und innen in der mutter. und da kommt man eben nicht dran um die mutter ohne sie kaputt zu machen, wieder ab zu bekommen. zur montage wird die mutter denke ich ueber das sitzrohr geschoben bis sie in die nut am rahmen einklickt. 

ist das gleiche prinzip wie am MC2






und nochmal im eingebauten zustand


----------



## CarstenB (11. September 2010)

und hier noch die patentschrift zum mc2 mit schoenen explosionszeichnungen. die vom zipgrip kann ich nicht finden

http://www.freepatentsonline.com/5517878.pdf

http://www.freepatentsonline.com/5517878.html


----------



## Klein-Holgi (11. September 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> das rote klein vom flohmarkt ist in der tat ein 20er pinnacle. 1990 denke ich, der lack koennte original sein aber die decals auf dem unterrohr und mc1 sind es m.e. nicht.



ich glaube auch fast, dass es ein roter Originallack war, dem die Sonne schwer zugesetzt hat. Unter dem (nicht mehr vorhandenen) Flaschenhalter konnten sich glaube ich noch Reste des echten Farbtons halten. Vielleicht kannst Du vorsichtig diese Kettenstrebenschutz anlösen und darunter mal schauen, ob noch ein sattes Rot zum Vorschein kommt...andererseits wäre das schon extrem verblichen, wenn es rot war...die Fotos können aber auch täuschen....

@ronny: Ich kenne das grüne nicht, aber Du kannst doch nicht ein ZipGrip PD zerstören hör auf Carsten!!!


----------



## oldschooler (11. September 2010)

und auf mich... ich sagte es bereits das ein ums andre mal...

"das ist wahnsinn...das ist purer wahnsinn"


----------



## Mo1382 (11. September 2010)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> ich glaube auch fast, dass es ein roter Originallack war, dem die Sonne schwer zugesetzt hat. Unter dem (nicht mehr vorhandenen) Flaschenhalter konnten sich glaube ich noch Reste des echten Farbtons halten. Vielleicht kannst Du vorsichtig diese Kettenstrebenschutz anlösen und darunter mal schauen, ob noch ein sattes Rot zum Vorschein kommt...andererseits wäre das schon extrem verblichen, wenn es rot war...die Fotos können aber auch täuschen....
> 
> @ronny: Ich kenne das grüne nicht, aber Du kannst doch nicht ein ZipGrip PD zerstören hör auf Carsten!!!



Meine Güte habt ihr gute Augen! Das mit dem nicht mehr vorhandenen Flaschenhalter stimmt auf jeden Fall. Unter de, Kettenstrebenschutz ich werde mal nachschauen!
Die hinteren "Decals/Aufkleber" sind auch nachträglich angebracht worden! Das ist zurechtgeschnittenes Isolierband! Ist mir bisher garnicht aufgefallen.
Insofern schonmal danke für eure Infos!! Habt ihr noch irgendwelche "Verbesserungsvorschäge"? Nur an der Farbe wollte ich jetzt erstmal nicht rumdoktoren...


----------



## schnegg314 (11. September 2010)

Ich glaube, die Farbe ist Flare. Die hat einen Haufen Gelb unter dem Rot... Lässt man den Rahmen genügend lange an der Sonne stehen, wird er immer gelber... 

Ich weiss, wovon ich spreche:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (11. September 2010)

Mo1382 schrieb:


> Meine Güte habt ihr gute Augen! Das mit dem nicht mehr vorhandenen Flaschenhalter stimmt auf jeden Fall. Unter de, Kettenstrebenschutz ich werde mal nachschauen!
> Die hinteren "Decals/Aufkleber" sind auch nachträglich angebracht worden! Das ist zurechtgeschnittenes Isolierband! Ist mir bisher garnicht aufgefallen.
> Insofern schonmal danke für eure Infos!! Habt ihr noch irgendwelche "Verbesserungsvorschäge"? Nur an der Farbe wollte ich jetzt erstmal nicht rumdoktoren...



An der Farbe würde ich auch nicht rumdoktorn...der Lack sieht bis auf das Ausbleichen noch recht intakt aus und hat keine größeren Macken (wenn die Augen wirklich so gut sind). Schade, dass die Decals wohl wirklich nicht original sind...die sind zu fett....
Der Vorbau bzw. die LVE sieht mir etwas weit aus der Gabel gezogen aus. Den Schnellspanner am Sattel find ich hässlich, der sieht aus wie wenn er 200gr. wiegen würde und dann noch nen schicken Sattel drauf...gut is...Die Reifen?...Slicks auf nem Klein sind nicht so gerne gesehen

nochmal @ronny: und hör auch auf oldschooler. Das kann man gar nicht in Worte fassen, wie verrückt das wäre Lass Dir irgendwo das Teil drehen und denk nichtmal dran, dem PD weh zu tun


----------



## Mo1382 (12. September 2010)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> An der Farbe würde ich auch nicht rumdoktorn...der Lack sieht bis auf das Ausbleichen noch recht intakt aus und hat keine größeren Macken (wenn die Augen wirklich so gut sind). Schade, dass die Decals wohl wirklich nicht original sind...die sind zu fett....
> Der Vorbau bzw. die LVE sieht mir etwas weit aus der Gabel gezogen aus. Den Schnellspanner am Sattel find ich hässlich, der sieht aus wie wenn er 200gr. wiegen würde und dann noch nen schicken Sattel drauf...gut is...Die Reifen?...Slicks auf nem Klein sind nicht so gerne gesehen
> 
> nochmal @ronny: und hör auch auf oldschooler. Das kann man gar nicht in Worte fassen, wie verrückt das wäre Lass Dir irgendwo das Teil drehen und denk nichtmal dran, dem PD weh zu tun



Eine kurze Frage noch: Der Vorbau ist relativ schwergängig zu verstellen, d.h. er lässt sich nach links und rechts drehen, nach oben oder unten geht aber nicht viel (ohne Gewalt). 
Weiß jemand wie das Teil aufgebaut ist? Gibt es hier auch einen Konus (der runterfällt wenn ich die Schraube zu weit rausdrehe?)?


----------



## CarstenB (12. September 2010)

funktioniert wie ein normaler schaftvorbau. unten ist ein klemmkeil, der aber i.d.r. nicht einfach runterfaellt (bei keinem schaftvorbau). du musst die schraube 5-10mm raus schrauben und dann runter schlagen. so loest sich die klemmung. dann sollte er ansich problemlos raus kommen. die klein schaefte haben eine relativ genaue, sprich enge passung. wenn dann noch farbe auf dem schaft ist und er vorher rein gewuergt wurde, ist es manchmal etwas umstaendlich ihn raus zu bekommen. hin und her drehen und dabei hoch ziehen. das vorderrad zwischen den knien klemmen.


----------



## maxim-DD (12. September 2010)

So Freunde der Bike`s, ich glaub ich muss mal etwas klar stellen, oder wie man das jetzt n diesem Falle auch sagen sollte:

Das PD wurde nicht zum zweck der sattelklemmung gekauft.
meine frau hat es auf ner gewissen suchseite gefunden, ihr hats gefallen, und das dann noch nen ZP dran war, ist nur das sahnehäupchen gewesen.

nachdem carsten, http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7551047&postcount=2806, das thema ZG ausführlich beschrieben hat, ist mir auch klar geworden, wie das system dann auch funktioniert.
carsten, ich bräuchte mehr maß-daten zu dem ZG, werde dir demnächst noch ne PN senden.

das KLEIN PD wird nicht geschlachtet!!! 
hatte ich auch nie vor gehabt!!!

wird aufgebaut, und da bin ich wie carsten, 
zeugs von shimano, ne 737 wird es werden, 
nen 740 xt steuersatz,
stütze, vorbau & lenker in schwarz von syncros,
mit schwarzen felgen passt besser zu dem syncros zeugs, 
ne P-Bone ist auch schon auf dem wege zu mir, zwar etwas zu lang und polieren muss ich die auch noch.

ich denke mal, der grösste teil von euch kann sich nun vorstellen wie es mal aussehen wird

gruss, de ronny


----------



## retrolover (15. September 2010)

hallo,
woran erkenn ich was für ein klein ich habe wenn auf dem rahmen nur klein steht?

grüsse


----------



## CarstenB (15. September 2010)

anhand der details mit bildern in diesem thread, auf wundel.com (zb klein story) und oldkleins.com oder den katalogen auf mtb-kataloge.de vergleichen. oder halt fragen 

dicker lenkkopf = attitude oder adroit wenn es 26" rader hat oder adept mit 28"
lenker-vorbau einheit mit schaft ist MC1 90-93, ahead lve ist MC2 94-96

1" lenkkopf:
normale, nach unten offene ausfallenden und durchgaengig eckige kettenstreben = mountain klein 85-89
normale, nach unten offene ausfallenden vorne eckige hinten runde kettenstreben = pinnacle 88-94

nach hinten offene waagerechte ausfallenden = top gun 89 (dann TG in der seriennummer auf dem hinteren ausfallende) oder rascal 90-93 bzw fervor 94-95

1 1/8" lenkkopf = pulse 94 95 oder pulse 2 96.  oder eins, das hier nichts zu suchen hat  wenn da kein name drauf steht ist es keine originale lackierung mehr.

serie ohne namen drauf war nur das normale pinnacle bis 1991. ich tippe mal, dass es so eins ist. oder halt umlackiert oder ohne lack.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## euphras (15. September 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> anhand der details mit bildern in diesem thread, auf wundel.com (zb klein story) und oldkleins.com oder den katalogen auf mtb-kataloge.de vergleichen. oder halt fragen



Carsten, woher nimmst Du Deine Geduld? 



durchaus ernsthaft gefragt...


----------



## Klein-Holgi (15. September 2010)

retrolover schrieb:


> hallo,
> woran erkenn ich was für ein klein ich habe wenn auf dem rahmen nur klein steht?
> 
> grüsse



indem Du ein Bild hier einstellst
 .....und die Reihenfolge der Antworten wäre gleich gewesen, allerdings hätte Carsten sich viele Buchstaben gespart und die Antwort hätte in einer Jahreszahl und einem Namen bestanden

...aber wenn der Schriftzug etwas "eckig und flach" ist, dann trifft der Fall zu: Es hat hier nix zu suchen

@euphras: Die Frage mit der Geduld kann nur Carsten selbst beantworten, aber in 1000den von Beiträgen ist doch klar geworden, dass er einer von den "Guten" ist, die immer helfen (mir auch schon oft! (obwohl mein "Geschmack" an seinem teilweise völlig vorbeigeht!...)  DANKE mal an dieser Stelle), die nie die Ruhe verlieren und selbst in den Fällen, wo viele schon persönlich werden würden (dieser Beitrag von retrolover war ja fast schon eine Steilvorlage dafür), immer noch nette Worte findet und hilfsbereit ist! ...was hat das jetzt mit der Galerie zu tun?...*grübel* und sorry...


----------



## Blumenhummer (15. September 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> dicker lenkkopf = attitude oder adroit wenn es 26" rader hat oder adept mit 28"
> lenker-vorbau einheit mit schaft ist MC1 90-93, ahead lve ist MC2 94-96
> 
> 1" lenkkopf:
> ...



Carstens Posting sollte man in die FAQs aufnehmen...


----------



## zaskar-le (15. September 2010)

...und so geschah es.


----------



## Blumenhummer (15. September 2010)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> ...und so geschah es.


----------



## Tommess (15. September 2010)

Hoi zusammen,

bin auch gerade wieder zum Bike gekommen, ein Klein war schon immer ein Traum, gerade um '92/'93 herum!

Wollte von den Spezialisten einfach mal wissen, was so ein Klein-Katalog von anno 92 an Wert hat!

Ich habe ihn noch bei mir herumliegen in gutem Zustand. Muss nachher mal sehen, ob es der von '92 oder '93 war.

Danke euch!

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## zaskar-le (15. September 2010)

Hi Thomas,

wir haben für derartige Anfragen einen Wertermittlungsthread (ganz oben im Basar), in dem man sicher auch Deine Anfrage beantworten könnte. 
Dieser Thread ist eine Galerie (hat was mit Fotos zu tun ) und sollte auch so genutzt werden, danke!

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## Tommess (15. September 2010)

Hallo Christian, 

vielen Dank für den Tipp, werde ich gleich mal machen! 

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Apastoli (18. September 2010)

So denn, die letzten Bilder von meinem Kleinen.
Ein paar Kleinigkeiten sind zwar immernoch störend für mein Geschmack, aber ich find es so schon ok.

Der Berg ruft,


----------



## hirschnummer1 (18. September 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Myxin (18. September 2010)

So richtig Spaß scheinst Du an Deinen Rädern wohl nicht zu finden 

http://cgi.ebay.de/WOW-Klein-Attitu...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item4aa4c9ac9d


----------



## oldschooler (18. September 2010)

wenn das oberrohr kein fading hat, dann biste aber kein held im umgang mit der kamera.. sieht auf jedem bild übel aus...


----------



## hirschnummer1 (18. September 2010)

oldschooler schrieb:


> wenn das oberrohr kein fading hat, dann biste aber kein held im umgang mit der kamera.. sieht auf jedem bild übel aus...




ich bin auch kein held . bin ja auch erst 28 . wenn ich mal in rente geh , dann werde ich die sache auch anders sehen . so viele gator habe ich noch nicht gesehen . freu mich auf jeden fall deine meinung genießen zu dürfen


----------



## oldschooler (18. September 2010)

anhand der bilder siehts für mich halt verblichen aus... im netz gibts genug bilder von gator... das oberrohr sollte halt z.b. an der oberseite knallig gelb sein und nicht blass.... auf deinen bildern siehts leider nach letzterem aus...

könntest ja nochmal probieren, ob du es besser abgelichtet bekommst...


----------



## hirschnummer1 (18. September 2010)

oldschooler schrieb:


> anhand der bilder siehts für mich halt verblichen aus... im netz gibts genug bilder von gator... das oberrohr sollte halt z.b. an der oberseite knallig gelb sein und nicht blass.... auf deinen bildern siehts leider nach letzterem aus...
> 
> könntest ja nochmal probieren, ob du es besser abgelichtet bekommst...




Danke deines Tipps. Meine Bilder entsprechen der Wahrheit und sollen den wirklichen Zustand widergeben . 

MfG


----------



## Klein-Holgi (18. September 2010)

hirschnummer1 schrieb:


> Danke deines Tipps. Meine Bilder entsprechen der Wahrheit und sollen den wirklichen Zustand widergeben .
> 
> MfG



"Die Farbe ist absolut kräftig und nicht ausgebleicht !! "...

stell doch die restlichen Bilder auch noch hier ein. Das passt dann auch besser in der Galerie als unser Gemecker...


----------



## BlackMax (19. September 2010)

EINE wichtige FRAGE . . . kann mir jemand sagen, wie lang das Steuerrohr vom Rascal bzw. Attitude in 22" ist (BJ 92 - 93)? ich habe leider nur ein 20" und in den alten Prospekten sind diese Angaben ja nicht enthalten.

Danke für Euere Hilfe


----------



## Biff (19. September 2010)

Seite 11:

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/gallery2...2_GALLERYSID=aea334920ab9de49cb70650dc694e999


Rascal 172mm
Attitude 178mm

Jens


----------



## CarstenB (19. September 2010)

die liste stimmt so nicht ganz. die pulse haben ganz sicher kuerzere lenkkoepfe da federgabelkorrigiert (XL hat nur 150mm). die anderen XL rahmen sind um 175mm. muessten wir mal alle genau nachmessen um zuverlaessige werte zu bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldschooler (19. September 2010)

wenn in der artikelbeschreibung steht:
"Die Farbe ist absolut kräftig und nicht ausgebleicht !! "

und dann sehe ich solch ein bild:
http://s110.photobucket.com/albums/n83/HerrFlorian/Atti/?action=view&current=klein19.jpg

dann gibt es mehrere möglichkeiten:
a) mein bildschirm ist falsch eingestellt
b) du hast schlechte bilder gemacht und die oberseite des oberrohrs ist nicht schon pastellgelb-weiss
c) es ist verblichen und deine beschreibung passt nicht, weil du keine ahnung hast, was "kräftig" bedeutet...(als beispiel mal hier ein bild (is ja ne galerie))

wenn nun ein käufer b) als richtig ansieht und unsummen bietet (preis is ja schon recht ordentlich...) und es leider c) war, dann wirds halt kein schönes aufeinandertreffen der beiden parteien...

und mein tipp bessere bilder zu machen, war keine anstiftung, die bilder nachzubearbeiten, sondern lediglich gute, aussagekräftige fotos zu schießen!

hier mein beispiel... so in etwa sollte dein gelb auch aussehen...ansonsten nennt man es "faded" ...auf gudd deutsch: verblichen!


----------



## Myxin (19. September 2010)

Ist der Backfire-Gelbton identisch mit dem vom Gator?


----------



## CarstenB (19. September 2010)

nein. sind ja genug gute fotos von frischen gators in diesem thread.


----------



## Myxin (19. September 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> nein. sind ja genug gute fotos von frischen gators in diesem thread.


 
Dann hinkt der Vergleich aber gewaltig....


----------



## CarstenB (19. September 2010)

ja, das tut er. ist aber sicher auch bald weg so wie ich unsere lieben mods kenne 
gator laesst sich allerdings auch schwer fotografieren, das ueberblendet schnell.


----------



## hirschnummer1 (19. September 2010)

was für eine ******* , ihr habt echt nichts zu tun oder ?

tut mir leid wenn ich mein gator verkaufen will 

ich könnt ja eure besser beschreiben ..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biff (19. September 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> die liste stimmt so nicht ganz. die pulse haben ganz sicher kuerzere lenkkoepfe da federgabelkorrigiert (XL hat nur 150mm). die anderen XL rahmen sind um 175mm. muessten wir mal alle genau nachmessen um zuverlaessige werte zu bekommen.



die 22" Adroits und Attitudes kommen mit 178mm ganz gut hin (MC1 & MC2). Das ´97 XL Atittude Race hat 150mm. Hatten die ´94 Pulse schon so kurze Steuerrohre?
Jens


----------



## CarstenB (19. September 2010)

ja, pulse 94-96, pulse comp/race/pro und attitude bis 98 sind von der geometrie her gleich meine ich. so geht es zumindest aus den katalogdaten hervor. direkt vergleichen kann ich nur 94er und 97er pulse in medium und die haben beide 102mm lenkkopf. und halt 96 XL pulse 2 mit 150mm.


----------



## oldschooler (19. September 2010)

wüsste nicht, womit ich gegen die forenregeln verstoßen haben sollte?!

natürlich ists nicht das gleiche gelb, aber dennoch sieht man halt "gelb"...auf den auktionsbildern seh ich keins... aber vllt bin ich auch farbenblind...

sollte eigentlich nur ne hilfestellung anfangs darstellen, aber dass sich manche hier direkt so angegriffen fühlen...

"mehr fahren, weniger reden "


----------



## HOLZWURM (19. September 2010)

Hallo

Wie sieht eigentlich Pudget Morning aus??

Danke

Holzwurm


----------



## oldschooler (19. September 2010)

haste was neues thilo ?

oder heisst es puget?


----------



## CarstenB (19. September 2010)

puget


----------



## Apastoli (19. September 2010)

in meinem album ist die farbe sehr gut zu sehen


----------



## BlackMax (19. September 2010)

danke für die steuerrohr info und den link . . .


----------



## höhenangst (20. September 2010)

wenn gator mal so aussieht kann man von ausgeblichen sprechen , eher nicht


----------



## ClassicLine (21. September 2010)

Das schönste am kommenden Winter ist, das man endlich mal zeit findet um sich die fertigstellung mancher projekte kümmern kann, wie mein folgendes, welches ich schon einige zeit vor mir her schiebe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackMax (21. September 2010)

die schöne alte Storck-Lackierung . . . gefällt mir gut. Genau so eines will ich schon seit längerem haben - aber in 22"


----------



## ClassicLine (21. September 2010)

BlackMax schrieb:


> die schöne alte Storck-Lackierung . . . gefällt mir gut. Genau so eines will ich schon seit längerem haben - aber in 22"



nun ist es wieder so wies sein soll. als ichs gekauft habe hatte der vorbesitzer ne furchtbare federgabel dran und den schönen MC1 lenker purple gestrichen! einglück ging der streichlack gut mit verdünung ab. eigentlich könnte ich ihm danken dafür, den der lack hat den mc1 lenker und deren lackierung gut konserviert


----------



## BlackMax (21. September 2010)

ClassicLine schrieb:


> . . . einglück ging der streichlack gut mit verdünung ab. eigentlich könnte ich ihm danken dafür, den der lack hat den mc1 lenker und deren lackierung gut konserviert




solchen menschen gehört auf die finger gehauen . . . wie kann man da mit streichlack rumpfuschen. gott sei dank hast du dich dieser verlorenen seele angenommen.

ein herz für klein  

ich pers. bin ein fan von tune und der nabensatz gefällt mir, auch die shogun kurbel, wenn ich richtig sehe aber purple find ich etws gewagt . . . bin aber mit schwarz und sibler auch recht konservativ eingestellt!!!

trotzdem, ganz lecker


----------



## kailinds (25. September 2010)

Am 09/1995 geboren 1996 Modell Adroit in 'Burgundy Blue Linear Fade'.
Ein echtes Adroit mit 2" Unterrohr. 
Austattung: Deore XT M737 mit Blaue Alu Schrauben, Tune Sattelstütze und Schnellspannern, Flite mit Carbon Gestell, Klein Griffe und Reifen.
Gewicht 9,42 kg.







Original Austattung wenn ich das Bike kaufte:





Mehr Fotos:


----------



## divergent! (25. September 2010)

endlich mal wieder ein fahrrad. sehr schönes teil

ist das 19"?

das könnte rein optisch von der größe mir auch passen.......och ich bin neidisch


----------



## CarstenB (25. September 2010)

ja, 19"


----------



## divergent! (25. September 2010)

das machts nicht besser

verdammte axt ich muss mir wohl echt nächstes jahr ein klein zulegen...


----------



## höhenangst (25. September 2010)

schön geworden    , eine der -, wenn nicht sogar die schönste Kleinfarbe , leider sehr anfällig auf Kratzer


----------



## spezirider (25. September 2010)

kai, very nice built and great paintjob on the fork!  and custom crank bolts  but what about that steel bolt in the seatstay bridge not fully screwed in ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biff (26. September 2010)

spezirider schrieb:


> kai, very nice built and great paintjob on the fork!  and custom crank bolts  but what about that steel bolt in the seatstay bridge not fully screwed in ?



the steel bolt seems a bit to long...
Jens


----------



## kailinds (26. September 2010)

Biff schrieb:


> the steel bolt seems a bit to long...
> Jens



It's not long but it wasn't threaded in. I have removed the bolt now...


----------



## kailinds (26. September 2010)

Meine beide Adroits - 1993 MC1 & 1996 MC2.


----------



## divergent! (26. September 2010)

die mag21 sl ist zwar ne edle gabel aber an nem klein gehört einfach ne strada.

dann wär das linke echt der knaller. das rechte ist aber auch schnieke....also nach ner passenden gabel suchen, in 10-15 jahren fündig werden und sich dann freuen


----------



## CarstenB (26. September 2010)

ich denke die mag ist da mit absicht drin. strata kann ja jeder


----------



## pago79 (26. September 2010)

... der Aufbau mit der Mag 21SL macht schon Sinn wenn man ein Race-Replika baut





Gruß
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kailinds (26. September 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> die mag21 sl ist zwar ne edle gabel aber an nem klein gehört einfach ne strada.
> 
> dann wär das linke echt der knaller.



Keine Strata für dieses Adroit (links), denn es sind ein Tinker Juarez Replikmodell mit allen Teilen, die er in 1993 Weltcup benutzte.


----------



## divergent! (26. September 2010)

ok wenn du das teil als original haben willst ist es ein argument und sollte dann auch so bleiben. aber dann muss der vorbau auch schwarz werden. ich persönlich mag die kleins halt nur mit strada weils einfach am besten aussieht.

aber das ändert ja nix daran daß ich es auch nur vollsabbern würde


----------



## CarstenB (26. September 2010)

strata, steht auch drauf.


----------



## obi-wan-mtb (26. September 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> strata, steht auch drauf.




strada....?!?!

O, ich suche noch eine stra*T*a wie am BB '96 für eine 21" Adroit
(Ich weiß, soll seeeehhr schwierig werden....)


Marcel


----------



## uschibert (27. September 2010)

Zum Thema Replica und schwarzer LVE usw. wäre ja auch noch anzumerken, daß auf dem Foto mit dem 6er numberplate die Graftonbremshebel schwarz/purple sind und auf dem mit dem 11er komplett purple. Warum das so ist, weiß wahrscheinlich nur Tinker selbst?!

Gruß!


----------



## kailinds (27. September 2010)

Und die Reifen sind verschiedene von Foto zu Foto. Tinker benüzte Tioga, Panaracer und Klein Reifen in 1993.
Wenn wir absolut streng sein möchten, würde das Rad Donnerwolken im headtube und in der Krone haben müssen. Auch die Größe ist falsch, als 19" Größe, diese würde eher wie Sara Ellis Replica sein. Sie verwendete die gleiche Austattung wie Tinker, außer onZa Titanhörnchen.

Und alle jene Sponsoraufkleber fehlen auch. Und der Name sollte Adroit EX, nicht Adroit sein. Aber, wer sich interessiert - ich habe einen Rahmen, von dem nur ungefähr 30 hergestellt waren.


----------



## Chillli (28. September 2010)

Dann zeig mal her kailinds,

ist ja schließlich ne Gallerie!


----------



## whoa (28. September 2010)




----------



## Blumenhummer (28. September 2010)

Das Logo des Ultegra-Schaltwerks passt natürlich perfekt zur Sea&Sky-Lackierung...


----------



## maka82 (28. September 2010)

i love this colour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxim-DD (29. September 2010)

ich glaub ich sollt mal anfangen mit basteln




de ronny


----------



## dogdaysunrise (30. September 2010)

whoa schrieb:


>




Was fuer ein schoenes S&S und ich danke Dir auf Knien, dass Du kein blau und kein gruen dran hast!


----------



## d.a.v.i.d.w. (1. Oktober 2010)

Klein Pulse ´94, in iced teal
das Rad fahre ich immer, wenns mal schneller gehen soll - dehalb die Reifen ;-)






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Myxin (1. Oktober 2010)

Also da sagt mir nochmal einer was gegen die 96er Team-Lackierung 




[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/753294]
	
[/URL]


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (1. Oktober 2010)

Sehr schön Jörg!


----------



## obi-wan-mtb (1. Oktober 2010)

Sehr schoenes team Atti, aber ist das rot ausgeblichen....?


----------



## hirschnummer1 (1. Oktober 2010)

Leider passt die MC2Lenker farblich nicht . Aber was will man von John Rock auch erwarten .Mich wunderst eh , dass er noch keine Negative auf Ebay bekommen hat .

Grüßle


----------



## Myxin (1. Oktober 2010)

Die LVE hat wirklich nicht exakt den Farbton des Rahmens, aber um das perfekt hinzubekommen hätte ich den Rahmen nach England schicken müssen und dazu hatte ich nicht die Motivation.

Ansonsten lief der Kontakt mit Jonrock vorbildlich und schnell.

Die Rahmenlackierung ist nicht ausgeblichen, ich bin halt ein lausiger Fotograf.


----------



## maxim-DD (1. Oktober 2010)

obs die NOKON`s damals auch schon gab?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Myxin (1. Oktober 2010)

maxim-DD schrieb:


> obs die NOKON`s damals auch schon gab?


 
Keine Ahnung


----------



## Blumenhummer (1. Oktober 2010)

Auf den Fotos wirken die Farben irgendwie seltsam, in natura schaut das gute Stück aber bestimmt ganz hervorragend aus...


----------



## DEAN48 (1. Oktober 2010)

maxim-DD schrieb:


> obs die NOKON`s damals auch schon gab?



1996 gab es die ersten Nokons.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## höhenangst (1. Oktober 2010)

hirschnummer1 schrieb:


> Leider passt die MC2Lenker farblich nicht . Aber was will man von John Rock auch erwarten .Mich wunderst eh , dass er noch keine Negative auf Ebay bekommen hat .
> 
> Grüßle



Hast Du , oder jemand anderes hier im Forum schon persönlich Erfahrungen mit einem "jonrock" gemacht ? Kann da jemand was über die Qualität sagen, aber bitte nicht, ich hab gehört, auf Bildern gesehen , ....

gern auch per pn 

danke


----------



## Myxin (2. Oktober 2010)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Auf den Fotos wirken die Farben irgendwie seltsam..


 
Ja, hast Du recht. Irgendwie so bonbon-mäßig  Aber ich sag ja....... ich fotografiere alles mit der Automatikfunktion der Kamera. Mal schauen, wie es aussieht, wenn ich das Rad in die pralle Sonne stelle. Fehlt nur noch die Sonne


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (3. Oktober 2010)

Lieber in die Morgensonne, also warmes Seitenlicht, und mach nen Weißabgleich Jörg 
Grüsse Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eagleeagle (4. Oktober 2010)

Mein Arbeitstier:





Jetzt bloß keine Diskussion wegen den V-Brakes!!!


----------



## divergent! (4. Oktober 2010)

ich persönlich finde die billigen flaschenhalter und die unpassende gabel schlimmer.... der rest gefällt mir persönlich gut


----------



## maxim-DD (4. Oktober 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> ich persönlich finde die billigen flaschenhalter und die unpassende gabel schlimmer.... der rest gefällt mir persönlich gut



ich seh die weissen flaschenhalter bei dem weissen hintergrund nicht,
scherz bei seite, die flaschenhalter sind schon o.k., hät ich persönlich auch gemacht, gibt halt keine alternative, bei der gabel, lässt sich drüber streiten.

aber ganz schlimm finde ich den silbernen spacer, der muss gegen einen schwarzen gewechselt werden!!!

de ronny


----------



## hirschnummer1 (4. Oktober 2010)

mir gefällts !! 

hast schön aufgebaut !!

MfG


----------



## CarstenB (4. Oktober 2010)

schoenes FAHRrad. zu den kaefigen gaeb's sicher alternativen aber passen doch zu den schriftzuegen (schwarz faend ich dezenter). die gabel ist doch ok, nicht ganz zeitgemaess aber wenigstens kein modernes geschwuer. der rahmen kann die zumindest gut ab und farblich tut's auch nicht weh. die kabelhuellen vorne sind wie fast immer viel zu lang und machen den schoenen lack auf dauer kaputt. die ventile stehen schief und irgendwann reissen sie dank er eigentlich ueberfluessigen kontermutter dann ab.


----------



## obi-wan-mtb (4. Oktober 2010)

@CarstenB
Ich sehe du bremst hinten mit links am Adroit.
Normalerweise bremse ich mit rechts für hinten.
Hasst du das gemacht (und auch Myxin am Atti team '96) um die Lack nicht zu schaden? Oder ist das Klein typisch?
Ich möchte gern XT739 V bremsen an meine '96 Adroit montieren und dann geht es besser mit hinten rechts.....
Danke!

Marcel


----------



## CarstenB (4. Oktober 2010)

rechts vorne ist doch normal und vbrake am 96er adroit ist no-no 

sieht aber auch schoener aus und schont den lack.


----------



## obi-wan-mtb (4. Oktober 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> rechts vorne ist doch normal und vbrake am 96er adroit ist no-no


Danke Carsten,
Ich weiss....
Ich hatte schon die vordere V bremse montiert aber jetzt wollte ich die hintere bremse montieren und habe noch einmal deine bikes gesehen und siehe das ist ja anders um mit die Bremsleitungen!
Ich habe blaue Avid tri-aligns und blaue Kooka canti bremshebel aber ich dachte ich geh nicht farbig und nur silber/schwarz wie deine '96 Adroit BB und '95 Adroit S&S. Ich habe aber nur XT teile für die V Bremsen/Bremshebel in silber und keine silberne canti Bremsen....
Und dann habe ich mehrere schöne v-bremsen in silber, auch noch arch supremes/ultimates....
Ich denke ich probiere mal mit v-bremsen und dann was extra Folie am Rahmen 
Und dann geh ich mal suchen nach silberne canti's.... 

-


----------



## ClassicLine (4. Oktober 2010)

Kleiner Zwischenreport der dinge. campa parts sind angebaut die groben vorbesitzer mängel behoben.. nun kommt die klein(e) feinarbeit.


----------



## CarstenB (5. Oktober 2010)

ClassicLine schrieb:


> nun kommt die klein(e) feinarbeit.



...wie das kuerzen der kabelhuellen zb nehme ich an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ClassicLine (5. Oktober 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> ...wie das kuerzen der kabelhuellen zb nehme ich an




hmm sieht zwar besser aus, aber zur zeit sind sie ganz gut auf den lenkeinschlag abgestimmt. wollte auch die campa schaltzüge nicht allzuerst glich kürzen

hey du hast doch auch ein storck oder? können mal team trail fahen.. aber piano radweg^^


----------



## ClassicLine (5. Oktober 2010)

achso ich brauche auch ne besssere cam.. zur zeit hat sich leider andy1 meine gute cam geliehen:-(


----------



## CarstenB (5. Oktober 2010)

nee, so eins hab ich nicht und ich fahr eh nicht mit dem rad, viel zu anstrengend. die huelle fuer die vordere bremse ist aber unabhaengig vom lenkeinschlag...


----------



## ClassicLine (5. Oktober 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> nee, so eins hab ich nicht und ich fahr eh nicht mit dem rad, viel zu anstrengend. die huelle fuer die vordere bremse ist aber unabhaengig vom lenkeinschlag...



ja jetzt wo du es sagst sehe ich es auch gerade..werde dran arbeiten.°°


----------



## argh (5. Oktober 2010)

Was ist denn da für´m Sattel drauf? Und auf was für einer Stütze steckt er?


----------



## Armino (5. Oktober 2010)

wir sollten eh viel mehr dazu übergehen unsere räder auch vor unserer toilette abzulichten


----------



## höhenangst (5. Oktober 2010)

der Sattel is´n SLR , Stütze würde ich Ritchey sagen , mal sehn obs stimmt


----------



## aggressor2 (5. Oktober 2010)

käpt´n kaba schrieb:


> Was ist denn da für´m Sattel drauf? Und auf was für einer Stütze steckt er?



selle italia slr auf ritchey, würd ich meinen.


----------



## BlackMax (5. Oktober 2010)

ClassicLine schrieb:


> Kleiner Zwischenreport der dinge. campa parts sind angebaut die groben vorbesitzer mängel behoben.. nun kommt die klein(e) feinarbeit.




man beachte das bild:


wo passt so ein bike schon besser hin als am heiligsten ort im ganzen haus . . . alternativ fällt mir noch die decke über dem bett ein . . .

nice bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Attitude76 (12. Oktober 2010)

Burgundy Blue kommt hier manchmal einfach zu kurz 







Schönen Abend

Dirk


----------



## kadaverfleisch (13. Oktober 2010)

Coral Reef ist die einzige KLEIN Lackierung, die hier zu kurz kommt. Alles andere kommt mir schon über. Ich sprech nur von den Metallic Lackierungen.

Gruss
Micha


----------



## eXtra (13. Oktober 2010)

ClassicLine schrieb:


> achso ich brauche auch ne besssere cam.. zur zeit hat sich leider andy1 meine gute cam geliehen:-(



Braucht er die nun für die kl. Schreierin


----------



## Apastoli (13. Oktober 2010)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> Coral Reef ist die einzige KLEIN Lackierung, die hier zu kurz kommt. Alles andere kommt mir schon über. Ich sprech nur von den Metallic Lackierungen.
> 
> Gruss
> Micha


----------



## maxim-DD (15. Oktober 2010)

hallo jungs,

wie kann man denn diese farbe nennen?

von weitem ein schwarz, wenn man näher kommt ein schwarz lila und wenn man ganz nah geht...








ver suche am sonntag mal bessere pixel zu erwischen.

danke trotzdem für eure beiträge, de ronny


----------



## Blumenhummer (15. Oktober 2010)

maxim-DD schrieb:


> wie kann man denn diese farbe nennen?



Hm, vielleicht "Silver Lining"? Allerdings müssten die Decals dann eigentlich in den Horizon Linear-Farben gehalten sein.

Oder womöglich "Cumulus Gray"? Aber das dürfte auch aus einiger Entfernung eher nicht schwarz wirken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GaryParker (15. Oktober 2010)

wenn es schwarz ist, würde ich pearl black sagen


----------



## Biff (15. Oktober 2010)

ja, pearl black. Ist eine frühe MC1 Farbe.
Jens


----------



## maxim-DD (15. Oktober 2010)

ist ein  " K  19P0194 "


----------



## höhenangst (15. Oktober 2010)

von " weitem " so , 





und aus der Nähe so ? 







dann ist es besagte Farbe


----------



## Biff (16. Oktober 2010)

nach PD meine favorisierte Farbe. Habe leider nur eine LVE....
Jens


----------



## CarstenB (16. Oktober 2010)

Pearl Black gab's 94 schon lang nicht mehr. Duerfte Sable Haze sein. 94 Standard auf dem Performance aber auf Wunsch auch auf anderen Rahmen. Hier auf einem 94er Attitude






davor gab es mal Sable, sah aehnlich aus aber ohne metallic


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (16. Oktober 2010)

Cumulus Grey sieht schon ein wenig so aus wie die Bilder von Ronny, allerdings ohne die bunten Partikel


----------



## Klein-Holgi (16. Oktober 2010)

Das liegt vermutlich daran, dass auf Ronnys Bildern die Kamera versucht, ein "mittleres Grau" darzustellen. Wenn nur schwarz auf dem Bild ist, dann wird das auf einem Foto einfach grau - also viel heller

Mach mal ein Bild, wo mehr heller Hintergrund mit dabei ist, dann könnte es besser werden oder bei der Belichtungskorrektur spielen -1,5 eventuell?


----------



## CarstenB (16. Oktober 2010)

das ist Sable Haze


----------



## lazylarco (16. Oktober 2010)

Puget Morning... aber das wirds net sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenB (16. Oktober 2010)

nein, ist ja offensichtlich keine verlaufslackierung. das dunkle im puget ist aber auch sable. bei sable haze ist noch eine lage "red pearl black" drauf.


----------



## maxim-DD (16. Oktober 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> das ist Sable Haze


----------



## Blumenhummer (16. Oktober 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> Sable Haze



Sable Haze hatte ich mir immer rötlicher vorgestellt. Dabei hätte ich doch wissen müssen, dass es sich beim dunkleren Anteil in Puget Morning um Sable Haze handelt. Wieder etwas gelernt...


----------



## CarstenB (16. Oktober 2010)

Sable Haze ist auch roetlich im "richtigen" Licht. Ist halt schwer zu fotografieren. Das im Puget ist Sable. Sable Haze wird es erst durch den rot metallic top coat


----------



## Blumenhummer (16. Oktober 2010)

Ah, jetzt ja. Dankeschön, Carsten!


----------



## schnegg314 (16. Oktober 2010)

Zwar eine ziemlich alltägliche Farbe, aber auch ganz nett...


----------



## maka82 (16. Oktober 2010)

alltäglich, aber noch immer mein Favourit


----------



## obi-wan-mtb (16. Oktober 2010)

Sea & Sky ist sehr schön! Möchte gern auch einer MC2 S&S in 21" 

Coral reef auch ganz nett, bin mich nicht sicher ob das auch in MC2 gab?


----------



## maka82 (16. Oktober 2010)

Coral Reef? War ab 94 erältlich oder 95 oder!? Also MC2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenB (16. Oktober 2010)

ja, Coral Reef ist eine "MC2 Farbe" aber es gibt auch ein paar MC1 Attitudes in CR.


----------



## maxim-DD (17. Oktober 2010)

Nennen wir es Sable Haze ?

de ronny


----------



## CarstenB (17. Oktober 2010)

yep. im mittleren fotos sieht man den rot schimmer ganz gut. aehnlich wie pearl black aber halt nicht schwarz als grundfarbe sondern dunkelgrau


----------



## obi-wan-mtb (17. Oktober 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> ja, Coral Reef ist eine "MC2 Farbe" aber es gibt auch ein paar MC1 Attitudes in CR.



Danke für die Antwort (auch maka82!)

siehe jetzt ja auch die MC2 von spezirider (Seite 107) 

grmbl... Da wird die suche nach einer MC2 21" Atti un CR jetzt ja angefangen.
Soll ja gar unmöglich werden....


ah: sehr schön spezirider!


----------



## obi-wan-mtb (17. Oktober 2010)

Jaja, endlich fertig (noch nicht ganz, müssen ja noch Pedale dran  ) aber hier dann meine 22" Atti Adroit:





Da kommen noch andere Schnellspanner weil die hintere einfach zu kurz ist.
Auch bin in noch nicht ganz sicher mit die reifen, denke das dieser nicht von 1996 sind. 





Sattel ist von 2002, ich weiss, aber sehr bequem.


----------



## Blumenhummer (18. Oktober 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Klein-Pulse-neu-...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item3cb1b6f59e


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxim-DD (19. Oktober 2010)

@Blumenhummer - ja das klein hat meine frau gestern auch in der bucht gefunden, aber der preis.

de ronny


----------



## bratfass (19. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

sorry, wenn ich "korinthenkaxxx" - aber auf einer öffentliche Website mit "Show"-Charakter solltest Du wenigstens die gröbsten Rechtschreibfehler entfernen (ich geh jetzt mal an meinem Trekker die Schlatung einstellen ;-))

Gruss

Micha



Attitude76 schrieb:


> Burgundy Blue kommt hier manchmal einfach zu kurz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CarstenB (19. Oktober 2010)

an wen war das gerichtet?


----------



## pago79 (19. Oktober 2010)

Das ZipGrip Pulse mit dem grün elox. ist aber auch kein Unbekannter...

Gruß
Lars


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (19. Oktober 2010)

Stimmt, war (ist) schon im Forum


----------



## Armino (21. Oktober 2010)

mein singlespeed adept in seiner finalen version... ihr habt bestimmt wieder was zu meckern aber ich...


----------



## argh (21. Oktober 2010)

Nö, ist doch sehr lässig. Einzig der celestfarbene Sattel passt nicht so wirklich. Aber das sollste bitte nicht als Meckerei auffassen. Viel Spaß mit dem Bike!


----------



## HOLZWURM (21. Oktober 2010)

Hallo

Also die Bremsgriffe- ich weiß nicht.

Sehen so nach ner Hälfte von ICARUS Bullit aus.

Richtige Record  OR Hebel, das funzt.

Danke

Holzwurm


----------



## Armino (21. Oktober 2010)

Wollte den celeste verkaufen aber den wollte keiner , den evo 1 der drauf war dagegen schon- sieht in echt aber besser aus weil er deutlich dunkler ist als auf dem Foto..

Ja die Bremsgriffe ...Suche schwarze Paul, bis dahin müssen sie bleiben. Aber immerhin  campagnolo wie der Rest ...


----------



## divergent! (21. Oktober 2010)

hacchhh mtb mit dünnen reifen.

ist aber auch der einzige kritikpunkt. ansonsten sehr hübsch.

du fährst das rad ja scheinbar als temposchlampe.....schonmal über maxxis 300 oder den furiosen fred nachgedacht. die gibts in breit, leicht und schnell rollend. dann wärs perfekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenB (21. Oktober 2010)

gibt's die von dir genannten reifen in 28 zoll, maximal 35mm breit?


----------



## divergent! (21. Oktober 2010)

soweit ich weiß nicht. den furiosen gibts aber als 29er:

http://www.mtb-forum.eu/schwalbe-furious-fred-in-29-x-2-0-zoll-t-689-1.html

das nützt dir nur grad nix.

aber den rocket ron gibts als crosser in 28"


----------



## CarstenB (21. Oktober 2010)

wollte nur ausdruecken, dass das adept kein mtb ist sondern ein atb mit 28" laufraedern fuer relativ schmale reifen.


----------



## höhenangst (21. Oktober 2010)

da wir gerade mal bei 28ern sind , hier zwei Bildchen vom fast fertigen Quantum ,
nur das Steuerrohr muss noch etwas gekürzt werden


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (21. Oktober 2010)

Hmm, ich weiß auch net so recht, irgendwie unstimmig  Vielleicht auch nur zu groß, oder der LRS


----------



## landsbee (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaube ganz schwarze Reifen und ein schwarzes Lenkerband würden dem burgundy blue Renner besser stehen, kürze bitte aber nur den Gabelschaft, nicht das Steuerrohr lg Daniel








_


----------



## pago79 (21. Oktober 2010)

Mir gefällts
Reifen würde ich mal schöne alte Conti GranPrix mit brownwall probieren...

Gruß
Lars


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich hatte auch erst silberne Ksyrium SL, ging überhaupt nicht  :





Mit den Speedtec Naben Open Pro LRS gefällt's mir besser  :


----------



## Ianus (21. Oktober 2010)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch erst silberne Ksyrium SL, ging überhaupt nicht  :



Die Ksyriums sind eh mit das Hässlichste, was man einem Rennrad antun kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## höhenangst (21. Oktober 2010)

landsbee schrieb:


> Ich glaube ganz schwarze Reifen und ein schwarzes Lenkerband würden dem burgundy blue Renner besser stehen, kürze bitte aber nur den Gabelschaft, nicht das Steuerrohr lg Daniel
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das mit dem Steuerrohr werde ich beherzigen    , war natürlich falsch ausgedrückt. 

Bei der Grösse bin ich schon am oberen Ende der empfohlenen Körpergrösse , trotzdem würde ich gegen ein 53 tauschen wenn jemand eins hat  , das Lenkerband hat im original die gleiche Farbe der Schriftzüge

schwarz gefällt mir nicht, das wirkt so drückend , da kommt das burgundy nicht zur Geltung


----------



## kettenklemmer (21. Oktober 2010)

[/QUOTE]


Das ist ja mal hübsch! 

Traumhafte Farbe und schlicht aufgebaut!


----------



## divergent! (21. Oktober 2010)

japp...aber die kurbel ist ein graus! die passt aber ehrich gesagt nirgends rein.


----------



## oldschooler (21. Oktober 2010)

ebenso die polierte sattelklemme (wenngleich original)
und auch die reifen wollen nicht gefallen... würde da was komplett schwarzes nehmen...


----------



## Ianus (21. Oktober 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> japp...aber die kurbel ist ein graus! die passt aber ehrich gesagt nirgends rein.


 
Im Vergleich zur aktuellen Baureihe aber immer noch eine Wohltat. Shimanos jüngste Rennradkomponenten sind durch die Bank optisch eine Katastrophe, egal ob Dura-Ace, Ultegra oder 105.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (21. Oktober 2010)

Kurbel liegt schon da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (21. Oktober 2010)

japp...genau an sowas hatte ich gedacht


----------



## CarstenB (21. Oktober 2010)

höhenangst schrieb:


> Bei der Grösse bin ich schon am oberen Ende der empfohlenen Körpergrösse , trotzdem würde ich gegen ein 53 tauschen wenn jemand eins hat



ich frag meine holde mal, ob sie tauschen wuerde. sie hat mal gesagt, dass ihr das 53er zu klein ist.

sorry, das foto ist 10 jahre alt. 1.3MP, das waren noch zeiten...


----------



## CarstenB (21. Oktober 2010)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Kurbel liegt schon da



hmm, da studiert gary so lange um einen schoenen steifen rahmen zu bauen und dann so eine weiche nudel als kurbel? ich lande immer bei duraace 7410. auch in 180mm noch gut und trotzdem recht zierlich.


----------



## CarstenB (21. Oktober 2010)

hatten wir dieses Klein hier schon? gefaellt divergent! doch bestimmt auch


----------



## argh (21. Oktober 2010)

Beim KLEINen Singelspeeder bekomm ich gleich Lust auf singlespeeden...


----------



## A.R.C. (21. Oktober 2010)

und ich bekomme bei den ganzen Quantum Pro´s lust auf ein KLEINes Rennrad

Cheers


----------



## Klein-Holgi (21. Oktober 2010)

eins hammer noch 

...nicht so schön in Szene gesetzt wie die anderen, dafür ist das Foto fast noch feucht - "druckfrisch". 

Und komplett weiße Vittoria-Reifen liegen auch schon bereit. Mir war irgendwann mal so nach weiß - passend zum silber-hellen Schriftzug.
(wenn einer das zum Vorderrad passende Hinterrad hätte oder das zum Hinterrad passende Vorderrad) Das eine heißt glaub ich Cosmic Alu, das andere Cosmic pro...





genau: Kurbel DA:


----------



## divergent! (22. Oktober 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> gefaellt divergent! doch bestimmt auch




von der gabel mal abgesehen find ich dad ding schon recht interessant.

hast du da infos? speziel auch zum hinterbau? das sieht so aus als würde der dämpfer auf zug gehen oder ist da ein umlenkhebel den ich nicht sehe

schöne 90er jahre federwegsverirrung


----------



## höhenangst (22. Oktober 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> ich frag meine holde mal, ob sie tauschen wuerde. sie hat mal gesagt, dass ihr das 53er zu klein ist.



oh ja , bitte tu das mal Carsten


----------



## Michaelmini (23. Oktober 2010)

so mal das 91er Attitude eines Arbeitskollegen
Wird täglich eingesetzt und soll bequem sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Armino (23. Oktober 2010)




----------



## pago79 (23. Oktober 2010)

Sowas gehört aber nun wirklich in den Fetigmacher

Gruß
Lars


----------



## BlackMax (23. Oktober 2010)

ich hab ja schon viel gesehen . . . aber das . . . nenne ich "haltung"


----------



## maxim-DD (23. Oktober 2010)

Michaelmini schrieb:


> so mal das 91er Attitude eines Arbeitskollegen
> Wird täglich eingesetzt und soll bequem sein



Ein KLEIN und ein GROSSER fahrer, was soll es denn sonst machen.

aber schön ist das trotzdem net.


----------



## CarstenB (23. Oktober 2010)

wenn selbst der XL rahmen so viel zu klein ist bleibt nur massanfertigung. ist aber mal eine interessante perspektive - sieht fast aus wie ein BMX rad von den proportionen.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (23. Oktober 2010)

Also ich hab ja zuerst an die Jungs hier gedacht......

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIFCSDji3Co"]YouTube        - New Kids - Chinesisch (german)[/nomedia]


----------



## divergent! (23. Oktober 2010)

gt-sassy goes klein


----------



## aggressor2 (24. Oktober 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> gt-sassy goes klein



der war gut.


----------



## hirschnummer1 (24. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Freunde der KLEINS

Hab ich heute zufällig auf BUCHT.DE gefunden . Ich war die Nummer 17

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260682476300&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Die Krücke war nicht mal ne Stunde online ..................

Für den Preis wärs was fürn Gary gewesen . Der zahlt ja immer den echten Wert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## höhenangst (24. Oktober 2010)

das Rad ist doch für den Preis in einem ordentlichen Zustand , da hab ich schon viel schlimmeres gesehen
die Flaschenhaltergewinde kann man ja ersetzen und einen klobigen- unförmigen Ringle-Flaschenhalter montiert , da sieht es niemand mehr


----------



## Michaelmini (26. Oktober 2010)

neues altes Schaltwerk am neueren nicht classic Klein



schaltet auch 10-fach


----------



## divergent! (26. Oktober 2010)

schaltest du mit 10 fach schalter oder friktion? wobei friktion und 10 fach kein spaß ist

kleiner tip...wenn du noch was sparen willst schmeiß den linken hebel weg und bau einen von b-t-p dran


----------



## Michaelmini (26. Oktober 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> schaltest du mit 10 fach schalter oder friktion? wobei friktion und 10 fach kein spaß ist



10-fach mit Rasterung


----------



## divergent! (26. Oktober 2010)

passt

was wiegts eigentlich? bist du mit den kcnc echt zufrieden? ich fand die bremsen im dreck ne katastrophe


----------



## Michaelmini (26. Oktober 2010)

hab es aktuell noch nicht gewogen da ich erst noch Caramba Cranks dranschaube 
Die Bremsen sind ok, wobei man schon merkt das die Hebelchen flexen.
Viel schlimmer ist die Montage gewesen bis die mal gleichmäßig zogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (26. Oktober 2010)

ja diese komische federstange hat mich auch zum wahnsinn getrieben. ich werd an mein amp die von xlc dranbauen. die hat ne normale feder wie bei cantis und die spannt richtig.


----------



## Armino (26. Oktober 2010)

jetzt mal erster richtiger foto upload nach 8 jahren- hätte ich das mit dem bbc code mal vorher gelesen...


----------



## CarstenB (26. Oktober 2010)

hach, those were the days...
aus der zeit hab ich auch noch ein paar fotos davon.. der kreis hat sich wieder geschlossen wie mir scheint?


----------



## Armino (26. Oktober 2010)

wenn du so willst ja carsten... ich habe patrick den vortritt gelassen...jetzt kommt es wirklich wieder nach hause....


so nächster upload


----------



## Armino (26. Oktober 2010)

so schluß für heute...


----------



## FreshAirJunkie (26. Oktober 2010)

hier...


----------



## wtb_rider (26. Oktober 2010)

Armino schrieb:


> jetzt mal erster richtiger foto upload nach 8 jahren- hätte ich das mit dem bbc code mal vorher gelesen...



icke, icke- hier hier....


----------



## dogdaysunrise (27. Oktober 2010)

Armino schrieb:


> so schluß für heute...




Wollte immer mal rausfinden, wo mein altes PD Adroit gelandet ist.
Vielleicht ist das meine Ex.

Als ich damals verkauft habe, war es tadellos bis auf einen kleinen Kratzer am Oberohr.


----------



## pago79 (27. Oktober 2010)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> icke, icke- hier hier....



nicht nervös werden, du schrubst doch eh, das dir 19´ nicht taugt

btw




Gruß
Lars


----------



## Armino (28. Oktober 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (28. Oktober 2010)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------

